#ubuntu-de 2011-02-14
<zeitsofa> moin
<FM-Audio> guten morgen hab bei meinen eltern aufn pc linux installieren wollen und jetzt fragt er mich nach desktop login und ich bekomm kein user interface sondern nur die große konsole wie komm ich da zurück da gibts ne tastenkombo weiß die jemand?
<RomD> grundsätzlich kommt man mit <strg + alt + f7> auf die grafische oberfläche
<RomD> falls er nach dem booten die oberfläche erst gar nicht anzeigt muss man was an der xserver-config anpassen
<FM-Audio> also ich hab versucht bei ihnen 10.10 zu installieren aber da kam ne fehlermeldung
<RomD> und zwar?
<FM-Audio> das kann ich dir nichtmal sagen aber hab einmal 10.04 versucht und einmal 10.10 und beide funktionieren nicht (warum auch immer ist jetzt schon der 4. pc wo ich linux drauf installier)
<RomD> kommt beim starten die grafische oberfläche von ubuntu?
<FM-Audio> also bekomm kein xserver 
<FM-Audio> nur die konsole
<RomD> ok
<FM-Audio> kann man da noch was machen?
<RomD> du musst wohl manuell die xorg.conf editieren
<RomD> und versuchen die richtigen einstellungen zu finden um die oberfläche anzeigen zu lassen
<FM-Audio> mhm weißt du wie das funktioniert?
<RomD> du loggst dich im terminal das dir angezeigt wird ein und verwendest dann einen editor wie nano oder vim um die datei anzupassen
<FM-Audio> mhm scheinbar is die datei leer weil da steht neue datei
<RomD> ja das kann gut sein, ich glaub die wird standardmäßig nicht mehr angelegt
<RomD> verwendet der rechner ne exotische grafikkarte oder andere unübliche komponenten?
<RomD> bzw ältere komponenten
<FM-Audio> nicht dass ich wüsste nein
<FM-Audio> der rechner ist jetzt ein jahr alt hat n amd prozessor drin und ne nvidia karte
<RomD> sonst würde es vielleicht sinn machen zu googlen ob andere ubuntu-nutzer mit den komponenten ähnliche probleme haben
<RomD> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xorg.conf.d
<beaver74> FM-Audio, um deine Hardware zu identifizieren, kannst du in der Konsole ein 'lspci' eingeben.
<RomD> hier solltest du dich mal einlesen. scheint als würde lucid das hier verwenden.
<FM-Audio> ok danke
<FM-Audio> das nvidia und amd genau passt ja
<FM-Audio> athlon64/opteron
<FM-Audio> das is aber kein 64 bit system oder?
<RomD> alle aktuellen systeme können 64 bit
<RomD> ist aber egal ob du darauf 32bit oder 64bit ubuntu installierst
<FM-Audio> ok das macht also nix
<RomD> du könntest vielleicht versuchen die propriäteren hardwaretreiber für die nvidia-karte zu installieren
<RomD> standardmäßig verwendet ubuntu die open-source-treiber soweit ich weiß
<FM-Audio> ich hab den pc jetzt schon ausgemacht =) ich glaub die kommen mit windows eh besser klar
<RomD> tss. nicht so schnell aufgeben :P
<FM-Audio> ;) is ja nich mein pc haha
<FM-Audio> an meinen rechner läuft linux einwandfrei
<FM-Audio> andere frage gibt es irgendwie eine hardwarebeschleunigung, dass youtube videos flüssiger laufen?
<RomD> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<shetlandpony> RomD's url: http://tinyurl.com/2wbgjhv |   Howto install nVIDIA drivers manually on Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) | Ubuntu Geek
<RomD> wenn du doch noch lust hast könntest du das irgendwann mal probieren
<FM-Audio> ok ich schau dann danach ich dank dir auf jeden fall mal
<RomD> FM-Audio: du kannst html5 bei youtube anschalten
<RomD> das sollte ressourcen-schonender als flash sein
<RomD> verwende ich schon seit ner weile
<FM-Audio> ja ich benutzte momentan cromium wie kann ich da html5 aktivieren?
<RomD> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<FM-Audio> ok muss ich da join the html5 trial klicken?
<FM-Audio> doch läuft deutlich bessr, bleibt das so?
<RomD> solang du die cookies nicht löscht normalerweise schon
<gschwepp> hi, ich hab ein Problem mit dem ATI Catalyst 11.1 Treiber auf 10.10. Die Grafik ist schlechter als vorher und fglrxinfo gibt einen Bad request error. 
<gschwepp> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Zmh0TMup hier die Fehlermeldung.
<gschwepp> Ich habe schon gegoogelt, aber keine Fehlerlösug gefunden. Der Fehler lag wohl an der falsch verlinkten 64bit Lib, ich hab aber die richtige verlinkt.
<dreamon> Wenn firefox und chrom Seiten falsch anzeigen, was kann das sein, Bilder überdecken den Text usw. Auf anderem PC funktionieren die Seiten mit gleichem OS einwandfrei. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich z.B. auf Freenet.de gehe.. und mich einloggen will.. überdeckt mir ein Bild das Passwort feld. Kann mich nicht einloggen
<bullgard> dreamon: Bleibt der Fehler bestehen nach '~$ sudo gdm restart'?
<bullgard> dreamon: Sorry! Bleibt der Fehler bestehen nach '~$ sudo service gdm restart'?
<rumpe1> dreamon, hmm... vielleicht firefox/chrome-update ohne neustart von firefox/chrome?
<rumpe1> dreamon, das führt teilweise zu seltsamen verhaltensweisen
<dreamon> bullgard, teste ich .. 
<dreamon> rumpe1, Hab update von 10.04 auf 10.10 gemacht.. weil es mit 10.04 auch schon nicht ging.. nach update wars wieder sauber.. nun gehts wieder los
<rumpe1> dreamon, du meinst dist-upgrade nicht upate.... und wie hast du das gemacht? über paketverwaltung oder auf die "saubere" Art mit einer frischen neuinstallation?
<dreamon> rumpe1, sudo update-manager -d
<rumpe1> dreamon, tjo... dann hast du noch eine mögliche fehlerquelle
<rumpe1> genau aus dem grund nutz ich das upgrade über paketverwaltung nicht mehr
<rumpe1> hatte da auch immer "artefakte"
<rumpe1> kann man zumindest nicht ausschließen, daß es daran liegt
<dreamon> bullgard, wie lang dauert das.. 
<rumpe1> dreamon, lieber separates /home und mit neuer version einfach auf / drüberbügeln und /home einbinden lassen... geht auch flotter
<dreamon> rumpe1, Hatte selten Probleme mit update..  Aber der Fehler war ja vor dem Update auch schon da..
<dreamon> mit nouveau und nvidia.. 
<rumpe1> dreamon, das meinte ich mit "artefakte"
<TheInfinity> dreamon: umm. sicher dass das nicht entweder n durchdrehendes werbebanner bei freenet oder n durchdrehender werbeblocker (proxy, ... ?) bei dir ist?
<TheInfinity> weil die beschriebene situation hat wirklich nur sehr im entfernteren sinne was mit der ubuntu version zu tun
<TheInfinity> dreamon: alternativ hat sie einfach etwas mit der bildschirmgröße zu tun (ist das ein netbook?)
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Ne, normales Notebook.. großes Display.. mit STRG und + oder - krieg ich es auch nicht besser hin.. ich zeig euch gleich bild
<TheInfinity> dreamon: ich würd da eher mal mit firebug anschauen was da im html schiefgeht.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: zumal - wenn das nur freenet ist - freenet war schon immer dafür bekannt so ziemlich nur auf den IE zu achten und generell seine user als dreck zu behandeln.
<dreamon> Wenn ich auf der Freenet-Seite nach unten scrolle, ist alles in der mitte zentriert
<rumpe1> vielleicht mal testuser anlegen mit frischem firefox/chrome-profil und da testen
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: da es in beiden browsern auftritt - unwahrscheinlich. ich halt das eher für einer der vielen zufälligen freenet bugs. -> provider wechseln.
<TheInfinity> wäre zumindest nicht das erste mal dass freenet durch so n mist auffällt. dreamon - gehts denn NUR um freenet oder auch um andere seiten?
<rumpe1> der testuser ist zumindest einfacher anzulegen und zu löschen als ein providerwechsel ^^
<TheInfinity> rumpe1: es macht nur keinen sinn wenns in 2 browsern gleichzeitig auftritt. und mal auf web.de / google.de / ... gehen schadet auch nicht ;)
<rumpe1> jo... wenns nur auf freenet so ist, dann liegts wohl an freenet ^^
<rumpe1> .oO(wieso ist die seite überhaupt so wichtig, daß deren darstellung 100%ig sein muss?)
<dreamon> Weil da ein email account hab und mich da nur per browser anmelden möchte
<dreamon> Könnte es was damit zu tun haben, weil shockwave immer abstürzt? bekomme immer meldung das es abgestürzt ist
<TheInfinity> dreamon: nun mal butter bei die fische. ist das die einzige seite mit den problemen? wenn ja dann -> offtopic.
<TheInfinity> dreamon: und dann schmeiss doch mal shockwave raus.
<dreamon> TheInfinity, Bisher die einzige Seite.. (shockwave.. werf ich..)
<TheInfinity> dreamon: dann ist es definitiv ein freenet problem. kannst dir bei googlemail ne neue mailadresse erstellen und die mails deines freenet accounts automatisch abholen. oder dich weiter mit dem freenet zeugs rumschlagen. auf jeden fall -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> hab gerade swf shockwave deinstalliert.. aber er meldet immer noch .. shockwave abgestürzt..hmm
<TheInfinity> musst schon den browser neustarten
<dreamon> hab ich.
<TheInfinity> wo meldet er das?
<dreamon> Adresszeile, dann kommen die lesezeichen, und dann wir das als Zeile eingeblendet
<TheInfinity> notfalls mal reboot.
<TheInfinity> oder du hast irgendwas manuell installiert.
<bolder> bbl
<sebastian_> guten morgen
<sebastian_> hätte da mal ein kleines Problem....^^
<sebastian_> !time
<LetoThe2nd> ,frag? sebastian_ 
<shetlandpony> sebastian_: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sebastian_> kay kay
<sebastian_> sry.
<sebastian_> also:
<sebastian_> habe auf einem kleinen fileserver wakeonlan eingerichtet.
<sebastian_> habe in meiner fritzbox 7390 auch einen knopf, um den server aufzuwecken.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: noch was: wir bevorzugen zusammenhängende, kompakte, aussagekräftige fragen, die nicht von 5 bis x mal "ENTER" unterbrochen werden :-)
<sebastian_> das funzt auch super.
<sebastian_> OK.
<sebastian_> Jetzt wollte ich den Server aber von meinem Laptop aus, welches per WLan in das Netzwerk eingebunden ist starten. Ich habe das Programm wakeonlan versucht, aber der Server will partou nicht starten.
<sebastian_> Ich habe folgenden Befehl verwendet: wakeonlan -i 192.168.178.5 [Mac-Adresse]
<sebastian_> Kann das sein, dass der Befehl von der Fritzbox "geblockt" wird, oder dass der Befehl über WLan nicht absetzbar ist?
<LetoThe2nd> und wenn du den laltop mit kabel ansteckst, dann gehts? liegt das wlan im selben subnet?
<sebastian_> subnetz ist alles das selbe...kabel habe ich noch nicht versucht.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wake_on_LAN#Aufwecken ... da hast du's
<LetoThe2nd> wlan -> kabel-lan ist quasi ein sehr einfaches bridging.... da gehts nicht durch.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: ergo: google füttern, sowas hier finden: http://www.tecchannel.de/netzwerk/lan/432967/fritz_box_fritzbox_hack_computer_remote_internet_starten_fernsteuern/index.html und dann mal weiter denken :-)
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/5dgxlg | Fritz!Box-Hack: Computer über das Internet starten und fernsteuern - Fritz!Box-Hack | TecChannel.de
<sebastian_> durch das internet mit dem starten habe ich auch schon gelsen, aber ich wollte es halt innerhalb meines Heimnetzwerkes halten.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: ändert nichts an der kernaussage. und es verlangt ja auch keiner, dass du den mechanismus nach aussen zugänglich machst. aber irgendwas in der richtung wirst du IMHO brauchen.
<sebastian_> das wiki hatte ich mir auch schon mehrfach zu gemüte geführt, nur habe ich dort nichts gelesen, was mir gesagt hat, dass mein vorhaben per wlan nicht funktioniert.
<sebastian_> ein wlan ist doch ein lokales netzwerk, oder etwa nicht?
<sash_> probiers ert mal mit lan
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: ist ja kein vorwurf, deswegen sagte ich dir ja, dass der übergang wlan-lan meist durch bridging realisiert wird. und _DA_ gehts eben nicht durch.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: ausdiskutieren will ichs aber nicht, ehrlich gesagt. glaub oder halt nicht.
<sebastian_> nein, ich glaube es dir. und ich danke dir für deine Hilfe. Ich werde es jetzt nochmal mit nem kabel versuchen und wenn es dann noch nicht geht, wird es wohl an der bridge liegen.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: und nur weil in "WLAN" das wort "LAN" auftaucht, ists noch lange keins. ein "Automatischer Eisbereiter" beinhaltet auch "Auto" - und ist dennoch keines.
<sash_> sebastian_: nein, wenn es dann nicht geht, machst du was anderes falsch
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: das mit der bridge ist von router zu router verschieden, aber die meisten machens eben so. hat den netten vorteil, dass man ein weniger sicheres wlan vom lan abkoppelt. dann kann man z.b. damit surfen, aber nicht auf sensiblere freigaben zugreifen.
<sash_> wenn es per lan geht, liegts am wlan, wenn es per lan nicht geht, liegts an anderen einstellungen
 * LetoThe2nd übergibt jetzt an sash_ . mahlzeit.
<sash_> same here, nix uebergeben
<sebastian_> sash, sorry, mein fehler....ich meinte das so, wenn es per LAN geht muss es an der bridge liegen...
<sebastian_> ein nicht zu viel in dem satz.
<sebastian_> dann danke ich euch für eure Hilfe und hoffe mal, dass es mit dem LAN auch nicht geht, weil dann muss es ja an den Einstellungen liegen.
<sebastian_> Und ich habe dann noch eine Chance mein Vorhaben umzusetzen.
<sebastian_> Ich wünsche euch noch einen schönen Tag.
<sebastian_> Guten Tag nochmal.
<sebastian_> Ich wollte euch eine Rückmeldung geben: Der Fehler lag komplett bei mir.
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön. was wars? (fürs protokoll)
<sebastian_> ich hatte den Befehl [ethtool -s eth0 wol g] unter das exit0 in die rc.local eingetragen.
<simpsonetti__W> hi, wie kann ich in ubuntu andere Auflösungen setzen, die nicht im "Anzeigeeditor" drin sind ?
<simpsonetti__W> auf welche config greift der zurück ?
<sebastian_> dadurch hat es 1x mit der fritzbox funktioniert und danach nicht mehr.
<LetoThe2nd> sebastian_: ahja.
<sebastian_> son mist, ist mir auch noch nicht passiert.
<sebastian_> aber dafür kann ich ihn jetzt sogar übers WLan zum leben erwecken.
<LetoThe2nd> simpsonetti__W: im optimalfall hält er sich an die EDID-werte deines monitors.
<simpsonetti__W> das ist in einer VM
<simpsonetti__W> virtualbox
<simpsonetti__W> und ich habe leider nur 800x600 und 640x480
<simpsonetti__W> leider nichts größers
<sebastian_> ich danke euch auf jedenfall und wünsch euch noch nen schönen Tag.
<LetoThe2nd> simpsonetti__W: schon mal den ausdruck "guest additions" gehört?
<LetoThe2nd> simpsonetti__W: und bei der gelegenheit, was für ein ubuntu soll das sein?
<simpsonetti__W> hm, die hatte ich eigentlich schon installiert
<simpsonetti__W> LetoThe2nd: wie erfahre ich das, welche version das ist ? aus der /etc/debian_release ?
<simpsonetti__W> bzw, version
<LetoThe2nd> simpsonetti__W: lsb_release -a. bevorzugt auf ein pastebin.
<simpsonetti__W> ist 10.04 , lucid
<LetoThe2nd> simpsonetti__W: da sollte das eigentlich sehr schmerzlos sein. also was ist bei dir anders?
<simpsonetti__W> wie gesagt, das ist in einer VM. aber evtl liegt es daran, das diese version schon in teilen vorkonfiguriert ist, ist eine VM von OPSI
<LetoThe2nd> gnah. ich bin raus.
<basti> hallo zusammen. ich habe ein problem mit kernel 2.6.35-25 und plymouth 0.8.2-2ubuntu5.1 - gdm wird nicht geladen, weil keine verbindung zu plymouth hergestellt werden kann. die bugreports die ich gefunden habe, beziehen sich jedoch alle auf andere versionen von plymouth. was kann ich machen?
<basti> ach und wie kann ich verhindern, dass mir im terminal ständig angezeigt wird, dass zB irgendein usb device nicht "enumerated" werden kann?
<minimal> moin, hab mir gerade kubuntu auf mein netbook gemacht, nach anfänglichen wlan schwierichkeiten, versuche ich gerade 2 finger scroll zu aktivieren jedoch wenn ich den hacken setze funktioniert es nicht, ich hab aber ein multitouch pad
<jhohn> minimal: es gibt auch noch #ubuntu-touch :touch and multitouch in Ubuntu , da wird Dir evtl schneller geholfen
<TheInfinity> hmm. folgendes problem. druck via cups -> ok. druck samba -> cups -> druckt einfach die eps. drucker ist ein dell color laser 1320c, der via socket an n cups angeschlossen ist.
<TheInfinity> was tun? :)
<oem> hi
<oem> ich habe eine frage
<oem> ich versuche einen alsa snapshot zu installieren
<oem> kann mir jemand dabei helfen
<oem> ich führe die commandos ./configure, sudo make, sudo make install-modules aus aber wenn ich cat /proc/asound/version ausführe steht immer noch meine alte version da
<oem> was mache ich falsch?
 * LetoThe2nd vermutet, dass ohne neuladen der module sich da gar nix ändert. *denk*
<oem> wie lade ich die neu?
<TheInfinity> am einfachsten reboot
<oem> ja hilft nicht
<TheInfinity> dann sind sie neu geladen nachm reboot.
<oem> cat /proc/asound/version sagt was anderes
<LetoThe2nd> oem: einfachstenfalls durch nen reboot. allerdings würde ich dir deutlich _ja_ _wirklich_ _deutlich_ nahelegen, mal die doku zu dem zu lesen, was du da gerade dumpf aus dem internet abtippst.
<TheInfinity> dann musst wohl schauen welche alsa version du da hast, wie die alten und die neuen module heissen und dann mit modprobe / blacklist spielen gehen
<LetoThe2nd> und ob da wirklich für den korrekten kernel gebaut wird,  oder ob die neuen vielleicht wegen irgendwelcher fehlermeldungen nicht laden, usw.usf...
<oem> bei supported kernels steht meine version nicht da, das heisst aber doch nicht sofort, dass es bei mir nicht laufen wird oder?
<oem> wie finde ich heraus, ob er überhaupt versucht diese module zu laden?
<LetoThe2nd> oem: magst du uns vielleicht mal die ausgabe von "lsb_release -a", von "uname -a"  und die datei /etc/apt/sources.list auf ein pastebin legen?
<oem> ok einen moment mache ich sofort
<oem> ok lsb kennt mein system nicht
<LetoThe2nd> oem: "lsb_release -a" und zwar genau so.
<oem> ouh sorry habe das _ übersehen
<TheInfinity> http://i55.tinypic.com/5kf34h.jpg <-- ich würd mich eher interessieren wie ich verhindere dass DAS dabei rauskommt *g*
<TheInfinity> windows -> socket geht, cups -> socket geht, samba -> cups -> socket gibt den gezeigten mist
<TheInfinity> fehler: keine.
<oem> ok habe es gemacht hier ist es : http://pastebin.com/5HnjvH9y
<LetoThe2nd> oem: ok, schon mal nicht negativ.
<LetoThe2nd> dann wär der nächste scritt den modulnamen rauszufinden, zu modproben und  zu schauen ob er da was macht oder eher meckert.
<LetoThe2nd> oO( muss für den alsa-crap eigentlich auch die initrd neu gebaut werden? theoretisch schon, oder? )
<tm> es reicht ein update :)
<LetoThe2nd> tm: mein ich doch. mensch.
<tm> LetoThe2nd: ich weiss, aber ich mußte das nochmal schreiben ;)
<LetoThe2nd> tm: hrhrhr
<oem> also in der alsa-configuration.txt ist meine karte schonmal nicht drin
<oem> weiter suchen
<LetoThe2nd> oO( erst mal auf gut glück was zu installieren und dann später feststellen, dass weder der kernel noch die hardware auf der compatibility-liste stehen ist schon auch eine gute herangehensweise *denk* )
<oem> lol nein so ist das nicht
<oem> der sound läuft gut
<oem> nur war da ein bug der die letzten tage behoben wurde bei mir und nun will ich dafür den neusten snapshot installieren
<TheInfinity> hast du überhaupt was von dem bug bemerkt?
<oem> ja wenn ich die kopfhörer einstecke laufen die boxen trotzdem weiter
<oem> ok habe den modulnamen
<oem> snd-hda-intel
<oem> wie genau modprobe ich jetzt
<adarc> Hallo, wie kann ich denn bei einem User, der automatisch angemeldet wird (wird ein Kiosk PC) automatisch einstellen, dass er immer mit gnome (abgesicherter Modus) startet
<adarc> wenn ich abgesicherter Modus einstelle, dann auf "automatisch anmelden" stelle, übernimmt er nicht meine Einstellung abgesicherter Modus :/ ... (abgesicherter Modus wurde beim Login eingestellt in der unteren Leiste)
<LetoThe2nd> oem: HIER ist der support. und nirgends anders.
<LetoThe2nd> oem: und man kann auch modprobe in google füttern, oder dessen manpage lesen.
<oem> ok ich habe den module namen und was mache ich jetzt
<oem> ja habe ich aber dazu muss man einige erfahrung haben um zu verstehen was dort alles bedeutet
<oem> ich dachte hier gäbe es support
<LetoThe2nd> oem: sorry, ich persönlich bin nicht derjenige, der im allgemeinen einsteigersupport gibt. ich bin der meinung, wer so versionsgeil ist und selber kompilieren will, soll gefälligst auch verstehen was er da tut.
<LetoThe2nd> oem: und ausserdem - es gibt keinen anspruch auf support hier. wenn jemand zeit und lust hat, hilft er. wenn nicht, dann halt nicht.
<oem> alles klar der support hier ist einfach schlecht
<LetoThe2nd> oem: vielleicht will wer anders grade. aber ich nicht.
<k1l> oem: bleib mal auf dem teppich!
<adarc> der Support hier ist nicht der offizielle Ubuntu Support, falls du das denkst :o
<adarc> hier wird freiwillig geholfen, von Leuten die nicht dafür bezahlt werden ;)
<oem> ja aber hier hilft keiner
<adarc> müssen sie auch nicht ;)
<oem> hier wird nur rumgemekkert
<LetoThe2nd> oem: buzzwords sind genannt - modprobe, initrd updaten. von meiner seite aus reicht das. vielleicht nimmt dich wer an die hand damit.
<adarc> vielleicht hat gerade niemand Lust/Zeit dir zu helfen, oder die meisten sind afk ...
<oem> ja dann sollen sie doch von hier verschwinden das hier sit ein SUPPORT channel
<k1l> oem: wurde dir bisher nicht geholfen? aber was bist du überhaupt bereit selber zu tun? wir halten hier nicht händchen und diktieren befehle, sondern helfen zur selbsthilfe.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ich finde, ich war ausreichend höflich. an dieser stelle - ignore.
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: jepp. wird besser sein
<oem> geh einfach raus aus diesem channel wenn du nicht helfen willst
<oem> DAS HIER IST DOCH KEIN TREFFPUNKT FÜR FAULE LEUTE DIE NUR GAMMELN WOLLEN HIER SOLLEN LEUTE DIE NEU SIND SUPPORTED WERDEN ALSO ALLE DIE DAFÜR KEINE LUST HABEN SOLLTEN DIESEN CHANNEL VERLASSEN
<k1l> oem: so funktioniert das hier nicht. wenn du etwas schritt für schritt vorgesagt haben willst wende dich direkt an canonical für kostenpflichtigen support. andererseits wurde dir gesagt, was du machen musst. lies dich ein und versuche es
<adarc> oem: bitte wende dich dafür wie schon gesagt an den kostenpflichtigen Support, hier ist nunmal der Treffpunkt für "faule Leute" die nur helfen, wenn sie gerade wollen ...
<adarc> du hast hier kein Anrecht auf "Support".
<adarc> so hart es klingt.
<adarc> meh .. überlesen dass er garnicht mehr da ist ..
<k1l> er kann sich es ja im log nachlesen
<adarc> however, möchte mir jemand support geben? :P .. ich find einfach nicht, wo ich einstellen kann, dass ein spezifischer User sich immer mit gnome (abgesicherter Modus) anmeldet ...
<adarc> wenn ich zwischen gnome/kde/lxde wechsle, speichert er das ... aber nicht bei abgesicherter Modus :o
<jokrebel> hi
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nabend
<King_S> hallo, habe ein problem mit USB. Handys oder andere Wechseldatenträger werden weder erkannt noch gemountet. dmesg sagt error -71
<King_S> bzw. es funktioniert sporadisch. habe mal, sofern ich mich erinner, mal den stromsparmodus am usb deaktiviert.
<dadrc> King_S, da müsste noch mehr stehen. Pack mal das komplette Log in einen Pastebin, dann kann dir wahrscheinlich eher jemand helfen
<King_S> okay
<King_S> http://pastebin.de/14980
<King_S> ist der auszug, um den es geht, von dmesg
<jokrebel> Ich hatte mich die letzten Tage mit Suspend2Disk und -RAM gespielt. Da das aber nicht klappte und ich es eigentlich auch nicht benötige, habe ich das Paket hibernate wieder deinstalliert und nach einer Anleitung von Fuchs dafür gesorgt, dass Bereitschat und Ruhezustand gar nicht mehr auswählbar ist. Nun erscheint bei Boot aber immer noch "Resume libgcrypt" und das Booten dauert wesentlich länger. Weis einer weiter?
<dadrc> King_S, dazu findet sich das hier, da sind auch ein paar Lösungsvorschläge verlinkt: http://www.linux-usb.org/FAQ.html#ts6
<King_S> dadrc: okay, ich schau mal nach. habe eben in der bash history gefunden, das ich das autosuspend versucht hatte, zu deaktiviern..
<dadrc> jokrebel, gibt 'nen LP-Bug dazu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgcrypt11/+bug/665932
<dadrc> Ist auch ein Lösungsvorschlag bei, aber keine Ahnung, ob das sinnvoll ist
<King_S> dadrc: danke für den link, werde den nun durcharbeiten und weiter sehen.
<jokrebel> dadrc: Danke - das könnt schon sein, dass das was bringt (lt. Paketbeschreibung). BBS und berichte…
<jokrebel> dadrc: THX - das war`s.
<dadrc> =)
<emryz> nabend die herrschaften. sagt mal, gibt es ne möglichkeit in nautilus bei nem mouseover eines videoclips eine vorschau zu zeigen? 
<medness> #ubuntu.de
<medness> hei kennt einer von euch eine gute seite und ein gutes prog, wenn ich mit java anfangen will?
<Fuchs> ,ot? medness bitte da fragen
<shetlandpony> medness bitte da fragen: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bullgard> Wie bekommt man die gesetzlichen Feiertage für alle Bundesländer in Deutschland http://www.feiertage-newsletter.de/deutschland/gesetzliche.php in Evolution hinein?
<jokrebel> bullgard: über Google-Kalender wär ne Möglichkeit Feiertage in Evolution einzubinden.
<jokrebel> bullgard: oder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/evolution#Feiertage-und-Ferien-importieren
<bullgard> jokrebel: Ah! Vielen Dank!
<jokrebel> Keine Ursache
<soc1> hi
<soc1> gibt es irgendwo noch ein funktionierendes repo für aktuelle Java7 versionen?
<sash_> statt?
<sash_> ,java? soc1 
<shetlandpony> soc1, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> da sollte auch das mit dem partner-repository fuer sun java drinstehen
<soc1> das was in 10.10 drin ist ist nicht aktuell
<soc1> und das aus dem OpenJDK ppa ist seit monaten nicht installierbar, weil einer beim packen geschlafen hat und unter "Conflicts" eine neuere version wie das paket selbst eingetragen hat
<sash_> wie "nicht aktuell" ist das denn?
<sash_> btw gibts hier normalerweise keinen fremdquellen-support :)
<soc1> "nicht aktuell" == build 106 von 2010-08-20
<sash_> geht doch. was sind die grossen unterschiede zur aktuellen version?
<sash_> innerhalb eines releases werden nun mal nur security-fixes und ganz wichtige sachen geupdated.
<soc1> sash_: es geht nich um java6
<soc1> in die letzten openjdk7-builds kamen einige der endgültigen bytecode-änderungen/vm-features rein, die vorher nicht oder inkompatibel drin waren
<c_korn> eine frage, die nur indirekt mit ubuntu zu tun hat: hat schonmal jemand einen root server bei server4you mit ubuntu eingerichtet? ich habe ubuntu nämlich nicht in der auswahl der betriebssysteme. nur centos, debian und opensuse
<Deem> ,ot? c_korn da darfst du gerne nochmal fragen
<shetlandpony> c_korn da darfst du gerne nochmal fragen: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<c_korn> heh, dacht ich mir :)
<psych> Grüß Gott Allerseits
<psych> Ich hätte eine frage zum Webserver Cherokee und der konfiguration von diesem mit Django unter ubuntu. Bin ich da hier in diesem Channel richtig?
<Deem> ,frag? psych 
<dadrc> Wenn Du Ubuntu-Pakete dafür benutzt, denk schon
<shetlandpony> psych: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Robert_Zenz> psych, bedingt, kommt auf die Frage an.
<psych> Okay, gut, danke dann probier ich's mal. Also ich hab mir den Webserver cherokee aus den Ubuntu Quellen installiert. Diesen jetzt nach der Anleitung in dessen Wiki versucht zu der Zusammenarbeit mit Django (Python Framework) zu bewegen. Als Fehler bekome ich im Webbrowser aber immer nur einen fehler "503 Service Unavailable". Die konsole spuckt mir folgendes aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399814/
<grotek> hy @ all :)
<grotek> hab mal ne Frage . is das n Grafikkarten Fehler wenn bei allen Filmen die man abspielt das Bild+Ton ruckelt ?
<grotek> Ubuntu 10.10
<dadrc> grotek, die Grafikkarte wird damit wahrscheinlich nichts zu tun haben
<grotek> hmm.. schau grad im ubunt forum .. da gibts das Problem wohl schon :)
<anna> hi ;)
<anna> ich habe Probleme mit beim Installieren eines NVIDIA Treibers auf meine Maverick Laptop. Musste den von der NVIDIA-Homepage nehmen, da der Treiber aus den Maverick Repos bei mir oft einen Absturz verursacht.
<anna> habe alle Pakete nvidia-* deinstalliert und den Treiber von der HP installiert. Nun startet der XServer nicht mehr
<nunatak> Hab da mal ne Frage: Aus irgendeinem Grund werden Videos ab und zu leicht blaustichig wiedergegeben. Sowohl in VLC als auch im Totem-PLayer. Hat jemand ne Idee woran es liegen könnte
<nunatak> Wie gesagt nur manchmal
<anna> bekomme immer den Fehler: Nvidia: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (input/output error).
<anna> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Fuchs> anna: ja, installier nie mehr manuell den nvidia Treiber
<Fuchs> anna: weil das bei jedem Kernelupdate zu bruch geht
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? anna 
<shetlandpony> anna: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<Fuchs> da steht, wie Du Dir aktuellere Treiber aus einem ppa installieren kannst
<Fuchs> das waere die bevorzugte Methode
<anna> Fuchs, vielen Dank!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<Fuchs> sonst melden, wenn es nicht geht, 
<anna> Wie kann ich die Paketquellen im Terminal ändern? Kenne das nur über GUI
<Fuchs> dann kannst Du mir mit   sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh  einen bug report machen, dann schauen wir weiter
<dadrc> anna, add-apt-repository 
<Fuchs> mit einem editor oder add-apt-repoistory
<anna> danke! :)
<Andy_help> hallo zusammen ;)
<Andy_help> Also....ein USB SATA Festplattengehäuse, ohne Fesplatte, wird ja unter dmesg erkannt. Sprich der Treiber funktioniert....wie aber kann ich die einzelnen Pins des Controllers ansprechen?
<Andy_help> also den controller für meine zwecke zweckentfremden
<Andy_help> ?
<serverhorror> Andy_help: du willst quasi ein 'General Purpose I/O" ding haben?
<Andy_help> jepp @serverhorror
<serverhorror> http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/gpio.txt
<serverhorror> Andy_help: das einfachste wird wohl sein du bestells einen arduino mit ethernet schnittstelle und nimmst das was du brauchst dafuer. Am billigsten (in beliebiger Waehrung ausser Zeit) duerfte sein das du mal eben ein kleiner Kernelhacker wirst
<Andy_help> kann man den controller einfach mit ein bischen c++ code ansprechen? ich meine die ein als auch ausgänge des controllers
<serverhorror> sicher kann man, klingt aber so als ob du das nicht koenntest :) (ist echt nicht boes gemeint, aber "ein bisschen" ist in den kontext seeeeeeehhhhhhr relativ)
<Andy_help> hm, dann werde ich woanderst nachfragen....schuldigung.....aber es gibt meist bibliotheken mit funktionen etc die es dann können
<Andy_help> und das ist bei linux bestimmt auch so
<Andy_help> weshalb es unbedingt so gehen soll mit dem festplattengehäuse? ganz einfach....darin kann man noch etwas elektronik verstauen
<Andy_help> tjo und so gehäuse kosten nicht die welt
<TayTay1> Hallo Ubuntuuser. Empfehlt ihr mir auf Ubuntu 10.04 zu bleiben oder zu 10.10 zu wechseln?
<TayTay1> Wegen der Stablität etc.
<jokrebel> TayTay1: Auf Produktivsystemen ist die LTS-Version zu beforzugen.
<bekks> TayTay1: Wegen dem Langzeitsupport eher.
<jokrebel> -f +v
<TayTay1> Aber LTS (Langzeitsupport) gibt es doch nur für Main und Restricted oder?
<|Grunt|> hi leute ich hab ne harte nuss, hab ubuntu 10.10 auf nem lahmen notebook (512MB RAM, AMD Sempron, 1024*768 auflösung) installiert, danach die sprachunterstützung vervollständigt und das Hintergrundbild von nem Bild zu nem einfarbigen (blau) Hintergrund geändert. Nun habe ich das Phänomen dass ich nach dem login gleich wieder abgemeldet werde und zum Loginscreen zurückkehre. Ich habe die Vermutung dass es irgendwa
<|Grunt|> grund zu tun hat, das Ubuntu 10.04 das gleiche Problem danach hatte (wobei ich da nicht an den Hintergrund gedacht habe und 10.10 neu installiert habe)
<|Grunt|> könnte mir jemand helfen die Hintergrundeinstellung in der Shell wieder zurück zu stellen?
<bekks> hört sich nach "meine festplatte ist voll" an.
<|Grunt|> bekks: das glaub ich nicht hab ne 40GB Platte und die Ubuntuinstallation hat alles platt gemacht.
<bekks> Glauben ist nicht wissen.
<|Grunt|> wie ist da der befehl zum gucken?
<bekks> df -h
<|Grunt|> 32G avail
<|Grunt|> 7% use
<ian|> 'nabend! Ich würde gerne 'ne core-dump analysieren - wie bring ich dem gdb bei, wo die debug-symbole liegen? (vor allem die der shared libraries)
<ian|> also ich habe das -dbg paket installiert (xbmc-dbg), aber gdb sucht nicht da nach den Symbolen. Wenn ich die symbol-datei direkt angebe (also "gdb /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/xbmc/xbmc.bin core"), findet der nicht die Symbole der shared libraries
<Wedelwolf> *sfz* jemand ahnung von ubuntu-air?
<ian|> "warning: Unable to find dynamic linker breakpoint function.
<ian|> GDB will be unable to debug shared library initializers and track explicitly loaded dynamic code."
<ian|> Was nun?
<serverhorror> ian|: hast du sicher die debug versionen von allen libs/paketen installiert die eine rolle spielen?
<serverhorror> klingt naemlich nicht so
<ian|> serverhorror: hab ich definitiv - mit den normalen binaries bekomme ich ja einen halbwegs brauchbaren backtrace (also alle funktionsaufrufe, nur ohne parameter) - da sehe ich, dass zumindest in dem thread nur das binary selbst + die eigenen shared libs (deren debug-symbole installiert sind) eine rolle spielen
<Fuchs> Wedelwolf: Tipp: direkt die Frage fragen, nicht fragen, ob jemand Ahnung hat. Gibt bessere Antworten. 
<Wedelwolf> tjor.
<Wedelwolf> also ich meinte eher AIR
<Wedelwolf> Gui für DD-backupdings... gibts da irgendwo eine anständige erklärung? oder muss ich erst die wissenschaft von festplatten schnallen?
<Fuchs> wirf einen Blick in den OT Kanal. Ich denke, dass Du mit den Programmen da besser bedient bist
<Fuchs> fuer dd koennte ich Dir den kompletten Befehl vorkauen, aber ich weiss nicht, ob das sinnvoll ist. (nett gemeint) 
<serverhorror> ian|: hast du den core dump von einem programm das ohne optimierung und mit debug flags kompiliert wurde? soweit ich weiss koennen die optimierungen dir auch eins reinwuergen. aber das wars dann schon. hab bisher immer nur core dumps von eigenem zeug angesehen das -O0 -g in den CFLAGS hatte
<bullgard> |Grunt| Deine Schilderung klingt so, als wärst Du nicht so gut auf der Kommandozeile zu Hause. Deshalb rate ich Dir, Dein System noch einmal (völlig neu) zu installieren. (Und dann vorsichtiger zu sein beim Wechsel des Hintergrundbildes.)
<serverhorror> .oO(und sonst keine -O options)
<|Grunt|> ja danke bullgard mach ich grad ^^
<ian|> serverhorror: kA, ich geh mal schon von -O2 aus - und die symbole dann nachträglich gestrippt - so wie es halt bei den normalen deb-paketen gemacht wird
<ian|> binary ohne symbole, -dbg paket mit
<ian|> es geht um xbmc aus dem "offiziellen" xbmc-ppa
<ian|> bei nem mediacenter werden die schon optimierungen eingeschaltet haben...
<serverhorror> du koenntest einfach im source paket nachsehen :)
<geojanm> hi, ich habe ein problem mit meinem ubuntu 10.10. Der Monitor wird niht erkannt. Ein externer Monitor funktioniert problemlos. Unter Windows7 läuft auf dem gleichen Laptop alles normal. Hat irgendwer ne Ahnung, was man dagegen machen kann?
<ian|> aber das macht nicht die Probleme, wie ich sie habe - hier gehts wirklich nur darum, dass er die Symbole der .so-files nicht richtig lädt
<serverhorror> kA obs hilft aber LD_PRELOAD faellt mir spontan noch ein.
<eichi> hallo. ich hab ubuntu desktop mit ein paar workarounds installiert bekommen. es tut alles soweit, nur das network manager applet ist irgendwie nicht zu sehen, läuft aber
<eichi> jemand eine idee?
<dreamon> Wie kommt man in die Boot-Auswahl für Recoverymode, wenn kein Grub-Menu erscheint?
<jokrebel> eichi: Da musst Du vielleicht nur das Benachrichtigungsfeld wieder zum Panel hinzufügen.
<eichi> jokrebel: ja, ich hab eher das gefühl, dass geht da gar nicht rein, habs 3x geadded und 2x rein gezogen
<eichi> bleibt weg
<eichi> ohne fehlermeldung
<jokrebel> eichi: Sicher das richtige hinzugefügt? Benachrichtigungsanzeige ist was anderes.
<jokrebel> eichi: Und wenn - ja. Schon mal das Thema geändert?
<eichi> definitiv richtig hinzugefügt. strange ist auch, dass sudo dhclient eth0 zwar ausgibt, man hätte eine ip, dann aber doch keine verbindung zustange bekommt
<eichi> okay, router kann man pingen, aber gateway ist wohl falsch eingetragen
<eichi> obwohl "route" sagt, es wär der richtige
<bekks> ?
<eichi> und die namensauflösung geht auch
<bekks> DNS != gateway.
<eichi> jo, ich weiss. namensauflösung geht. ip ist zugeteilt, gateway richtig eingetragen, aber gateway scheint nicht zu funktionieren
<eichi> warum sollst, sollte kein ping gehen
<jokrebel> eichi: Läuft denn das nm-applet? Was kommt für meldung wenn Du es aus dem Terminal mit "nm-applet" versuchst zu starten?
<bekks> Weil ping ICMP verwendet.
<bekks> Und DAS blocke ich zB komplett (zumindest auf dem Server).
<eichi> jokrebel: dass es bereits läuft
<eichi> bekks: ja, ich merks auch grad, http geht
<bekks> ping ist KEIN verlässliches Mittel für irgendwas, ausser man weiß, dass man physikalisch im selben Netz sitzt.
<bekks> Und selbst dann ist es mit Vorsicht zu sehen.
<jokrebel> [21:34] <jokrebel> eichi: Und wenn - ja. Schon mal das Thema geändert?
<eichi> bekks: ja, ich dachte nur, ich hätte pings freigegeben
<eichi> jokrebel: guter plan, jetzt seh ich zumindest, dass da ein leere benachrichtungsfeld ist
<eichi> aber da netz ja nun doch geht, mach ich erstmal updates,  vielleicht ist die welt danach besser, ggf. ist aber schon alles aktuelle
<eichi> meine instllation war -> mini.iso, so ne ubuntu mini installation, danach paket ubuntu-desktop
<jokrebel> eichi: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager#NetworkManager-nicht-mehr-im-Panel …viel Erfolg noch.
<jokrebel> gn8
<eichi> danke
<serverhorror> bekks: icmp blocken ist aber nicht so eine gute sache...
<bekks> Wieso denn nicht?
<serverhorror> weil dan path mtu discovery nicht mehr geht, echo und traceroute ist auch oft mehr als praktisch ueber icmp zu haben
<serverhorror> bekks: und mit v6 bist du ohne icmp(6) sowieso dort wo sich das verlaengerte ende des rueckens befindet...
<serverhorror> also erlaub wenigstens typen 0,3,8,30 (dann fehlt noch 4 und 11 also ist es schon ziemlich egal)
<TransOflex> #n Abend zusammen!
<hasan> wie realisiert man ein shared folder unter unix?
<hasan> fuer gemeinsame zugriffe
<Fuchs> hasan: nfs oder smb
<bekks> Mit nfs, samba, etc.
<hasan> bzw. was eignet sich besser, NFS oder verzeichnisverwaltung durch benutzer und gruppenberechtigungen?
<hasan> ah ok
<bekks> du verwechselst Berechtigungen und Freigaben.
<hasan> ich erwähnte aber UNIX
<hasan> nicht windows
<hasan> -samba
<sash_> mit samba ist das genau wie bei windows
<Fuchs> hasan: okay, von wo nach wo willst Du was freigeben? 
<k1l> ,nfs? hasan 
<shetlandpony> hasan, NFS ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS - Weitere Infos im query ...
<hasan> Fuchs: linux nach linux
<Fuchs> hasan: im lokalen Netzwerk? 
<hasan> homogenes netzwerk
<sash_> linux nach linux schreit nach nfs.
<hasan> bestehend aus unix derivaten
<hasan> sash_: denke ich auch.
<Fuchs> hasan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk    da hast Du ein paar Moeglichkeiten
<k1l> hasan: lies den link vom bot
<Fuchs> samba und nfs scheinen mir da die vernuenftigsten 
<k1l> .bot? hasan 
<k1l> ,bot? hasan 
<shetlandpony> hasan: ich bin ein bot ;p
<hasan> bekks: ich meinte berechtigungen setzen, so dass einer gruppe (mit den ganzen usern drin) auf ein verzeichnis gemeinsam zugreifen koennen
<sash_> Fuchs: samba bei linux untereinander? wieso n das?
<Fuchs> sash_: weil es in Sachen Sicherheit ein bisschen mehr kann als NFS, in meinen Augen 
<Deem> hat einer von euch vielleicht ne vermutung, warum ich im alsamixer mein headset nicht lauter stellen kann und dieses unter ubuntu auf voller lautstärke weitaus leiser ist, als bei windows auf 30%?
<Fuchs> Deem: pavucontrol anwerfen, gucken, ob pulse doof eingestellt ist
<serverhorror> Deem: fluestertueten... *duck und weg*
<sash_> ehm... ehm... joar. aber. und?
<hasan> Fuchs: das kriegst du auch mit ldap/kerberos für nfs hin
<hasan> wenn du wenig aufwand willst, lässt du ldap weg
<Deem> Fuchs: das ding steht auf maximum
<serverhorror> hasan: kann man damit schon auf user basis authentifizieren?
<Fuchs> Deem: in alsamixer und pavucontrol? 
<hasan> serverhorror: ja klar
<serverhorror> hasan: wie soll das gehen? nfs kennt doch nur hosts/netze
<Deem> Fuchs: in alsamixer stehts auf 58%, da kann ich aber nix verstellen. in pavucontrol stehts auf max
<serverhorror> damit sollt ich mich auch mal ernsthaft beschaeftigen glaub ich 
<hasan> ja und? du definierst die hosts für nfs und lässt die user auth üver ldap laufen
<hasan> funktioniert einwandfrei
<Fuchs> Deem: warum nicht?  (veraendern) 
<hasan> serverhorror: ich kanns dir nur empfehlen. es ist verdammt geil.
<Fuchs> Deem: darf ich mal die amixer-Ausgabe in einem pastebin sehen? 
<Deem> Fuchs: das frag ich mich auch, aber ich kann da soviel drücken wie ich will, die regler verändern sich nicht. zumindest nicht beim headset. die interne soundkarte lässt sich munter regeln.
<Deem> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/UpmFbp54
<serverhorror> hasan: ich meinte eher sowas wie "mount -ouser=someKrbUser,passfile=~/theFile target:/export ~/mymount" solang da nfs drin ist das nur hosts/netze kennt hat man damit doch keine chance afaik
<Fuchs> Deem: amixer -c 1
<Deem> Fuchs: pastebin?
<Fuchs> ja
<Deem> http://pastebin.com/AV3mQZ1T
<Fuchs> das 1 ist nun gerade, gib mir vielleicht noch   cat /proc/asound/cards
<Fuchs> s/gerade/geraten/
<shetlandpony> fuchs meant: das 1 ist nun geraten, gib mir vielleicht noch   cat /proc/asound/cards
<Fuchs> ah, doch, ist richtig
<Fuchs> spar Dir das asound/cards
<Deem> kk
<hasan> serverhorror: ok also, ich habe erst vor 2 wochen mein projekt für zentrale benutzerverwaltung abgeschlossen. es läuft ein ldap verzeichnis mit user infos, wie und wo sie sich alles anmelden dürfen (teilweise auch hostbasiert), nfs für die exporte und ne telefonanlage mit asterisk
<hasan> aber asterisk ist nebensaechlich.
<hasan> jedenfalls, als nächstes will ich in ldap die FAI infos implementieren, die mir automatisierte client installationen ermöglichen
<Fuchs> Deem: amixer -c 1 sset Speaker 20+ 
<hasan> axo und kerberos als authdienst
<Fuchs> hm, offtopic bitte etwas mehr in den OT Kanal schieben und hier auf Support konzentrieren, dankeschoen :) 
<Deem> Fuchs: vielen dank. ich hab das jetzt im alsamixer auf 100% gestellt =)
<serverhorror> hasan: lass mich umformulieren: wie kriegt man nfs dazu nicht hostbasiert zu authentifizieren sonder per username/passwort. afaik sind auch kerbereisierte nfs umgebungen nur mit einem host principal versehen und nicht "dieser export darf von user a,b und gruppe G gemountet werden"
<Deem> Fuchs: aber kanst du dir erklären, warum das im alsamixer nicht verstellbar ist?
<bekks> serverhorror: ack.
<Fuchs> Deem: ehrlich gesagt: nein. Andere Regler gehen? 
<bekks> nfs kann nur hostbasiert arbeiten, und dann schauen, ob der user A von Host B "darf" oder "nicht darf".
<Fuchs> Deem: wenn ja: melden 
<serverhorror> bekks: ja aber von da an sinds ja simple unix permissions, das ist doch schon noch nach dem mount oder?
<Deem> Fuchs: ok. werd mal nen bug report schreiben
<bekks> serverhorror: Nach der Prüfung ob Host B das darf, ja.
<sash_> also kann man doch ruhig 0/24 z.B. freigeben und den rest ueber acl regeln, oder?
<bekks> Wozu will man da ACL haben?
<bekks> Da reicht nfs4 und user berechtigungen.
<sash_> ok. keine ahnung, nfs hab ich bisher nur im heimnetz eingesetzt.
<bekks> Man will i.a. nicht Dinge realisieren wie Gruppe A darf lesen und schreiben, B darf aber neuerstellen, A nicht.
<serverhorror> meistens eh egal aber andererseits sind viele fileserver wo eche menschen drauf sind mit unix permissions nicht gut zu warten (aber das ist subjektiv)
<bekks> serverhorror: Ich habe beim Fileserver in unserer Firma die Erfahrung gemacht, dass GPO kompletter overkill sind, und sich das alles über simple Gruppenrechte abbilden liesse.
<bekks> Womit dann auch das AD obsolet wäre - aber das ist eine andere Geschichte.
 * serverhorror haelt jetzt die schnauze. Meine NFS frage ist geklaert und sonst kommt gleich wieder wer mit der OT keule
<Fuchs> die OT Keule kam schon, und ist gerechtfertigt :p 
<media-center> nabend zusammen, ich bin noch recht neu in der ubuntu-welt und habe folgendes Problem: Ich hab offensichtlich ausversehen nen Nvidia treiber installiert obwohl ich ne Intel-grafikkarte habe. Freundlicherweise bekam ich beim nächsten ne meldung das mit meinen Einstellungen was nicht stimmt und ich hatte die Möglichkeit es wieder auf die Standarteinstellungen zurückzusetzen. So hab ich jetzt zwar zumindest ne laufende 
<media-center> Grafische Oberfläche (ist bei nem Desktop ja auch schon was wert) aber leider kein OpenGL. bekomme z.B. auch bei glxinfo nen segmention fault. Ich bekomme es leider aber auch nach einem Tag googlen und diversen tipps in Foren nicht hin dem xserver klar zu machen das ich gerne wieder die inteltreiber hätte.
<Fuchs> media-center: nvidia-glx  Pakete deinstallieren, 
<Fuchs> media-center: am besten ueber die Treiberverwaltung
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? media-center 
<shetlandpony> media-center: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<bolder> n8
<Wedelwolf> wie hiess nochmal dieser taskmanager für die konsole
<dadrc> top?
<dadrc> htop?
<Wedelwolf> ah danke
<bekks> taskmanager?
<nunatak> Hab grad versehentlich einen Programmordner aus meinem Home auf die externe Platte kopiert. Danach konnte ich das Programm (logischerweise) nicht mehr aus dem Anwendungsmenu starten. Allerdings auch nicht nachdem ich den Ordner zurückkopiert hatte. Da gabs dann erst verbotene Zugriffsrechte. Nachdem ich die *.sh wieder ausführbar gemacht hab, kam über den Menulink gar nix mehr. Über den Terminal kommt hedoch die Meldung diese sh sei kein 
<nunatak> Befehl. wie kann ich das Teil weider startbar machen?
<Frickelpit> welches dateisystem hat die externe platte?
<nunatak> die externe hat ntfs. aber der ordner ist ja wieder zurück im /home welches ext3 ist
<bekks> Alle Rechte sind weg.
<nunatak> bzw. ext4 isses
<Frickelpit> ändert nichts an der tatsache, dass die rechte alle futsch sind
<nunatak> möglicherweise sind alle rechte weg. aber ich hab sie mit chmod 700 wieder ausführbar gemacht. dachte ich..
<nunatak> und wie sind die jetzt auf günstige weise zurückzuholen?
<nunatak> oder muss ichs tatsächlich löschen und neu installieren?
<Frickelpit> was löschen und neu installieren?
<nunatak> uDIG.
<nunatak> das programm von dem ich spreche
<nunatak> bzw. dessen startdatei
<Frickelpit> wie hast du es denn installiert?
<nunatak> um die geht es doch dabei nur
<nunatak> oder muss ich auch für andere dateien noch rechte setzen?
<nunatak> da wäre ein möglicher kandidat
<nunatak> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399819/
<nunatak> udig_internal
<nunatak> Frickelpit: ehrlich gesagt ist das ne weile her. ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher. das ist jedenfalls kein prgramm das in den quellen zu finden ist. wahrscheinlich einfach entpackt und den starter selbst ins menu gesetzt
<nunatak> hierum handelt es sich: http://udig.refractions.net/
<nunatak> naja, das hätte dann wenigstens den vorteil gleich eine neuere version zu haben.
<chris_bsd> ab wie vielen CPU-Kernen braucht man eigentlich den Big-SMP Kernel? Hab nen Dual Xeon Rechner mit 8 Cores auf Arbeit. Braucht der schon Big-SMP?
<bekks> Nein.
<chris_bsd> gut zu wissen, danke!
<x1o> hi habe mit cdemu eine .bin eingebunden. wollte da eine exe mit wine ausführen. die ist aber nicht als ausführbar markiert und wenn ichs ändern will --> medium nur lesbar
<x1o> was nun?
<dadrc> x1o, ausm Terminal ausführen, dann gehts
<x1o> oh :) ich weiß garnnicht wie das richtig geht :)
<x1o> oh geht scheinbar, danke, dadrc 
<dadrc> =)
<x1o> mal ne andere frage, kennt jemand so automatische fensteranordnungen für gnome und andere größere desktops?
<x1o> xfce etc...?
<x1o> das ist der einzige grund warum ich wmii benutze und wenn das gnome/kde könnte wär ich schon glücklich
<k1l> devilspie und compiz (wenn es das ist was ich denke)
<x1o> ion3 bspw ist sowas
<x1o> k1l, ja danke
<x1o> fast genau das was ich brauche
<x1o> boah wahnsinn die installation von freespace gestaltet sich so kompliziert
<x1o> wahnsinn
<TheInfinity> x1o: ich war irgendwann angepisst und hab mir einfach die retail cds für windows geholt
<TheInfinity> open source und spiele ist halt nix ;)
<x1o> ja ich hab auch die retail, aber es gibt zig verschiedene installationsmöglichkeiten...
<x1o> grrr und es gibt auch einen vollautomatischen installer der alles für einen erledigt
<x1o> aber die server dafür sind wohl grad down
<TheInfinity> *lach* ok, ich habs auf windows installiert *g+
<x1o> freespace2 auf full hd 24 zoll sollte doch ziemlich geil sein
<TheInfinity> naja. wie ein uralt spiel mit n bissl reingebastelten neuen effekten eben geil ist ;)
<x1o> naja es soll eins der besten spiele aller zeiten sein und quasi unbestritten das beste spiel
<x1o> das beste weltraumspiel
<x1o> soll seiner zeit jahre voraus gewesen sein
<x1o> und wenn man sich youtube videos anguckt, muss ich zugeben, dass selbst da shcon die atmosphäre so gut ist wie in neuen spielen
<x1o> naja... hat mich halt neugierig gemacht, außerdem hab ich endlich ein spiel gefunden womit ich mein gamepad benutzen kann....
<frino> hi, kann ich irgendwie ubuntu über virtualbox auf meine festplatte installieren? nicht auf die virtual disk, sondern auf die echte.
<TheInfinity> x1o: naja, übertreib mal nicht. das spiel ist sehr gut, aber bestes spiel - nein - sicher nicht ;)
<TheInfinity> aber ist auch ot
<TheInfinity> und ich bin im bett. gn8 :)
<x1o> ich hab doch keine ahnung
<x1o> steht halt alles in den comments bei youtube
<x1o> boah die leute von open source freespace2 haben ja so nen knall
<x1o> das ist ja unglaublich
<x1o> ich bin jetzt schon seit 40 min dran und hab grad erst alles zusammen was ich überhaupt runterladen muss
<x1o> und dann veröffentlichen die ihre dateien nur in foren etc....
<x1o> unglaublich
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-15
<nevchen> ich habe ein problem mit wine 
<nevchen> es lässt sich kein programm starten
<nevchen> alle starten nicht und es kommt die fehlermeldung: programmfehler , im programm ... traten schwerwiegende fehler auf ... etc.
<nevchen> liegt das daran, dass ich eine 64bit edition habe?
<rumpe1> nevchen, was ist die exakte Fehlermeldung?
<rumpe1> und läuft der rechner schon ne weile?
<nevchen> Im Programm traten schwerwiegende Fehler auf und es muss beendet werden. Wir entschuldigen uns für diese Unannehmlichkeit.
<rumpe1> welches Programm?
<rumpe1> und vielleicht mal von konsole aus starten... mit der Fehlermeldung kann man nix anfangen.
<rumpe1> testweise kannste mal ein "sudo sysctl -w vm.mmap_min_addr=0" in der konsole absetzen
<nevchen> rumpe1:  was bewirkt das?
<rumpe1> wine-speicherverwaltungsbug
<rumpe1> bzw. eine umgehung dessen
<nevchen> hilft leider noch nicht weiter :(
<nevchen> werd mal morgen in ruhe schauen
<rumpe1> aber ohne richtige fehlermeldung ist das auch stochern im nebel
<nevchen> aber schonmal thx 
<rumpe1> ok
<nevchen> heute zu müde
<nevchen> wundert mich eben, denn sowohl dune2000, als auch pizza connection 2, als auch siedler 2 die nächste generation
<nevchen> lassen sich jeweils nicht starten
<nevchen> obwohl ich siedler 2 die nächste generation auf nem anderen rechner 32bit einwandfrei mit wine am laufen hab 
<nevchen> hmm
<rumpe1> gleiches ubuntu, gleiche wine-version?
<nevchen> eine version vorher
<nevchen> also ältere
<nevchen> die 32bit
<nevchen> wine version muss ich mal nachschauen
<rumpe1> jedenfalls bestehen unterschiede
<nevchen> hmm
<nevchen> mal in ruhe debuggen
<nevchen> aber nervig ists schon
<nevchen> <-- momentan nicht so in frickellaune
<nevchen> ich glaub ich hab noch ne idee an was es liegen könnte
<nevchen> rumpe1:  evtl. hast du mich auf eine idee gebracht ;)
<rumpe1> hm?
<nevchen> thx
<nevchen> ich hatte meinen rechner gebackuped
<nevchen> und nach der neuinstallation in die 64bit edition den .wine ordner der 32bit reinkopiert
<rumpe1> hmm.. 
<nevchen> rumpe1:  ok wars nicht
<nevchen> fehler noch da
<rumpe1> spricht immerhin bissl für wine
<rumpe1> irgendwie
<rumpe1> was kommt von konsole?
<nevchen> rumpe1:  sowas: http://nopaste.info/18eef5bcaf.html
<astolas> guten morgen
<nevchen> jo astolas 
<astolas> ich frag ma lieber vorsichtig ^^ darf ich maln problem ansprechen?
<liquidsky42> immer doch
<astolas> aalso ich bin noch recht frischfleisch mit ubuntu, wöllt aber nur ungern die flinte ins korn werfen, deswegen wende ich mich an euch... ich hab das problem dass ich irgendwie neuerdings unter orte z.b. dokumente klicke, und statt meinem ordner geht da nurn medienplayer auf, wie krieg ich das wieder richtig eingestellt? hab gnome als gui
<liquidsky42> gute frage. :) ich benutz selber nur kde und bin grad mal in dem gnome in der vm am rumspielen
<astolas> wieso läuft gnome bei dir in ner vm? ^^ soweit ich weiss kannste doch mehrere GUIs installieren
<liquidsky42> ich habs lieber getrennt.
<astolas> dat regt mich iwie voll auf mit dem player... zumal ich mich nicht entsinnen kann, da je irgendwie was rumgespielt zu haben
<liquidsky42> was ist denn wenn du den eintrag löschst und dann den dokumentenordner neu in die liste reinschiebst
<astolas> eintrag? liste? ^^ bin wirklich blutiger anfänger... hab bisher mit dem bösem W wort gearbeitet.... aber einfach iss ja langweilig
<liquidsky42> also bei orte rechstklick drauf dann entfernen, dann klcikst du oben auf das orange häusschen und ziehst dann den ordner dokumente wieder in die leiste links rein
<liquidsky42> achso ne warte mal
<liquidsky42> jetzt weiss ich was du meinst. 
<astolas> das iss nich nur bei dokumente so sondern allem was sich unter orte befindet
<astolas> auch die externe mit ntfs format
<liquidsky42> ich war schon im dateimanager 
<nevchen> nacht und nochmal danke rumpe1 :)
<astolas> und wenn wir schon dabei sind ^^ welcher irc client ist denn der beste? das xchat ist irgendwie merkwürdig... das schließt sich aller 3 furze
<liquidsky42> also zu deinem ersten problem komme ich als gnome-nicht-kenner auch nciht weiter.
<astolas> ist auch echt merkwürdig, ich hab nichmal was verstellt... hab heute einfach mal wieder ubuntu gebootet und das öffnete einfach sonen player
<liquidsky42> welcher player denn?
<astolas> moment
<astolas> einfach nur musik wiedergabe
<astolas> rythmbox laut info
<derchill1r> was macht der player fuer n unterschied?
<astolas> wie unterschied? der öffnet sich halt statt nem filemanager
<derchill1r> wenn du was tust?
<astolas> auf z.b. orte >>> dokumente gehen
<astolas> alles unter orte funzt nich mehr weil der player aufspringt statt nem ordner
<derchill1r> hm
<astolas> iss echt merkwürdig... sollte ich den mal deinstallieren?
<liquidsky42> ne das wird denke ich nicht viel ändern
<derchill1r> wirds nicht
<astolas> okay war windows denken xD
<derchill1r> schon geguckt bei 'bevorzugte anwendungen'? gibts da n eintrag fuer filemanager?
<astolas> nur internet multimedia system und barrierefreiheit
<astolas> als multimediaplayer iss der eingetragen
<derchill1r> Right Click on Any Folder and click "Open with Other Application"
<derchill1r> Choose "File Browser" from the list and youre done 
<astolas> mal auf benutzerdefiniert stellen?
<derchill1r> vorher: nautilus starten, denn: alles im nautilus machen
<derchill1r> nein, vergiss den 'bevorzugte anwendungen' dialog
<liquidsky42> derchill1r: also bei mir geht das :)
<derchill1r> hattest du auch dasselbe problem?
<liquidsky42> ne aber dein lösungsweg sollte gehen.
<astolas> hooorraaayyy.... das wars, jetz gehts wieder.... tausend dank
<derchill1r> np
<derchill1r> bin pennen, schlaft gut
<astolas> nur wie konnte sich das verstellen?
<derchill1r> zuviel rumgeklickt? ^^
<derchill1r> *wink*
<astolas> hahaha maybe... schlaf gut und danke
<astolas> aber liquid ^^ du kannst mir sicherlich nochmal helfen, wenn ich von ner ntfs partition ne exe per doppelklick mit wine starten will, da meckert der immer dass die datei nicht als ausführbar gekennzeichnet ist, wenn man auf die datei mit rechtsklick geht kann man die ja als ausführbar markieren, solange sie auf ner linux partition liegt, wie krieg ich das hin dass das auch auf der externen geht?
<astolas> der haken springt immer wieder raus
<liquidsky42> dann ist die partition wahrscheinlich nur als lesend eingehangen
<astolas> und wie änder ich das dauerhaft ohne die partition immer neu zu mounten?
<astolas> ich hätte gern vollen zugriff auf diese festplatte
<liquidsky42> schaust du mal hier, da sollte das eigentlich sctehen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/windows-partitionen_einbinden
<astolas> okay, dann werd ich mich da mal einlesen... ist glaube auch besser zu verstehen, als erklärt zu bekommen
<liquidsky42> ansonsten googlest du einfach nach ntfs partition schreibend einhängen. das sollte genug treffen zum reinlesen bieten :)
<astolas> *lach* ich erinner mich noch an zeiten als redhat voll zu kämpfen hatte mit ntfs partitionen ^^
<astolas> okay danke erstmal für die hilfe... bett ruft... gn8
<Pilatus> jupp
<bolder> moin allerseits
<chris_osx> morgen
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> ich brauch mehr als einen monitor, und ich hatte schon mehrfach probleme mit billigen grafikkarten, ubuntu mit zwei monitoren zu betreiben
<koegs> mit "billigen" Grafikkarten? hatte eigentlich recht wenig probleme mit ATI und Nvidia, solange ein passender Treiber vorhanden ist
<squirrelpimp> auch die versuche, einfach zwei billige grafikkarten einzubauen, waren meistens ein ziemlicher murks
<squirrelpimp> ich habs aber auch schon 1-2 jahre lang nicht mehr probiert
<squirrelpimp> deshalb wäre meine frage jetzt: welche grafikkarte sollte ich anschaffen, so dass es "einfach geht"?
<koegs> meine _persönliche_ erfahrung, mit nvidia find ich es einfacher
<koegs> obwohl ich momentan eine aktuelle ATI verbaut habe
<squirrelpimp> koegs: die hab ich auch gemacht
 * LetoThe2nd hat zur zeit zwei rechner mit so ~35eur-ATIs drin... geht.
<squirrelpimp> die neuen ATI karten machen mit dem OSS treibern manchmal zicken
<squirrelpimp> koegs, LetoThe2nd: habt ihr da jeweils 2 monitore dran?
<koegs> ja
<magentar> intel graphic karten sind die einzigen mit offiziellen open source treibern, nvidia und ati ist proprietärer murks, wobei der murks von nvidia besser funktioniert. die open source alternativen sind schlechter als intel
<squirrelpimp> oder ist da einer pro karte dran und ihr habt zwei karten?
<LetoThe2nd> squirrelpimp: beide male zwei monitore. und ja, funktionieren auch beide sozusagen OOTB.
<squirrelpimp> das klingt sehr gut. könnt ihr mir jeweils das modell sagen? dann kann ich mit einer liste zum laden laufen und ggf eine karte dazu kaufen
<squirrelpimp> ich hab zwei 4 jahre alte billig nvidias hier... gibt es da immer noch begrenzungen, was die an maximaler bildschirmauflösung ausgeben könne
<squirrelpimp> bei mir gibts da teilweise leider nur halbwissen, deshalb meine fragerei. eine liste im netz mit kompatibler hardware würde mir aber auch reichen.
<noriX> Hi
<koegs> mit der aktuellen ATI 6850 unter 10.10 ging es nur mit https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<koegs> mit Nvidia erfolgreich getestet: 7600GT, 9800GT, GTS450, 9400M, etc.
<noriX> hört mal hat hier jmd sonst noch das problem mit chromium dass der Shockwave Flash ständig abstürzt. 9.0.597.94 (73967) Ubuntu 10.10
<LetoThe2nd> squirrelpimp: hd43xx irgendwas ohne lüfter. lasse halt einfach schicken. die 35euro wirst du wohl vorstrecken können, und wenns nicht geht: paket auf, karte rein, zurück.
<squirrelpimp> koegs: ok, dann weiß ich schonmal, dass es geht. solche hacks würd ich gern net haben. das war beim meinem notebook schon ein gemurks
<noriX> egal auf welche seite ich drauf gehe, der flash player stürzt sofort ab: " The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash"
<squirrelpimp> LetoThe2nd: thx. Ich habe bei solchen aktionen immer das bedürfnis, sofort mein neues gerät zu haben. deshalb düs ich gleich in den laden und lass alles raus, was ich dazu brauch
<LetoThe2nd> squirrelpimp: schlechte angewohnheit.
<LetoThe2nd> aber können wir dann dir kaufberatung ins OT verlegen? ;-)
<squirrelpimp> LetoThe2nd: klar, gerne
<squirrelpimp> die karten haben immer nur jeweils einen anschluss jeder art (HDMI, DVI, VGA). kann dann an jedem anschluss ein monitor hängen?
<LetoThe2nd> squirrelpimp: OT....
<LetoThe2nd> ,ot? squirrelpimp 
<shetlandpony> squirrelpimp: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<squirrelpimp> ah
<squirrelpimp> ok
<Frickelpit> noriX: läuft hier bestens, aber dein chromium ist schon betagt
<LetoThe2nd> weil welcher lustige stecker da dran ist, ist ubuntu völlig egal :-)
<squirrelpimp> ich dachte du meinst'n qry und hab gewartet, dass du eins aufmachst, weil ich nicht unhöflich sein wollte
<Frickelpit> noriX: aktuell ist 9.0.597.98 (74359)
<LetoThe2nd> squirrelpimp: kp, jetzt weisst du's ja.
<lurker_> moin
<noriX> Frickelpit, wo kriege ich die neue version her? mein apt-get ist uptodate 
<Frickelpit> noriX: gibt ein stable-ppa
<noriX> Frickelpit, danke.
<noriX> Frickelpit, habe jetzt die stable-ppa version 9.0.597.98 (74359) Ubuntu 10.10 , jedoch immer noch das selbe problem mit flash
<Frickelpit> noriX: 32 oder 64bit? flash woher installiert?
<noriX> flashplugin-nonfree: 10.2.152.27ubuntu0.10.10.1  per atp-get installiert, 32 Bit.
<Frickelpit> und dein system ist auch 32bit?
<noriX> ja
<benni> Hallo! Wenn eine USB-Platte nicht automatisch gemounted wird, was muss ich dann machen? Und woran kann das liegen?
<Frickelpit> noriX: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash#Problemloesungen geh das mal durch
<noriX> 2.6.35-26-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Sun Jan 30 08:10:51 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Frickelpit> noriX: 2.6.35-26?
<noriX> Frickelpit, ich habe mehrere flash versionen mit locate gefunden. /opt/Adobe AIR/Versions/1.0/Resources/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/libflashplayer.so /usr/share/ubufox/plugins/libflashplayer.so 
<noriX> könnte sein dass es ein konflikt mit adobe air gibt ?
<Frickelpit> scheint so
<bullgard> benni: Bitte durchlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<bullgard> benni: Bitte durchlesen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/USB-Datentr%C3%A4ger_automatisch_einbinden
<benni> bullgard: ja danke, hab ich ja schon gemacht. aber da steht nix dazu. da steht nur, dass es automatisch gehen _sollte_ aber nicht, was ich machen soll, wenn es nicht automatisch geht (mit Gnome)
<bullgard> benni: Dann muß man die Kommandozeile zur Fehleranalyse zu Hilfe nehmen. Hast Du herausbekommen, ob sie aüberhaupt eingehängt wird? ('~$ df -h)
<bullgard> Was für Reaktionen zeigt /var/log/syslog zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt des Einsteckens?
<benni> bullgard ne, wird natürlich nich eingehängt, dass ist ja das problem. wg, syslog, moment...
<benni> nix im syslog. null nada niente
<benni> selbes verhalten übrigens auch mit anderer festplatte...
<benni> kann das irgendwas im bios sein?
<benni> welcher daemon ist denn dafür verantwortlich? dann könnt ich mal gucken ob der läuft
<bullgard> benni:  udevd
<benni> bullgard: hab das problem gefunden oder zuminsest eingegrenzt. die front-usb-anschlüsse funktionieren nicht. die hinten tun. mist, ist nen neuer rechner.
<bullgard> benni: So etwas kommt vor. --  Mist! --  Rechner eventuell zurückgeben.
<bullgard> Das kann aber auch ein Stecker-Kontaktproblem sein. Bitte überprüfe das!
<benni> bullgard: ungern ... ja, muss ich wohl mal reingucken
<Minipluto> wie bzw. mit welchem Programm lasse ich mir am besten Dokument-Statistiken (Anzahl Wörter/Zeilen/Sätze) anzeigen? Es handelt sich um ein latex-Dokument mit PDF-Ausgabe. Direkt in der .tex zu zählen würde ja wahrscheinlich einen könnerhaften LaTeX-Editor erfordern (der Befehle von Text unterscheiden kann). Daher wäre in der PDF zählen wohl besser aber evince kann das anscheinend nicht.
<Minipluto> also wenn es nicht mit Boardmitteln geht, sollte das Programm wenigstens schlank sein
<Minipluto> muss eine Zeit lang weg, falls jemand einen Vorschlag hat, bitte highlight nicht vergessen
<Bine_> Moin
<Bine_> Ich hab im Thunderbird 2 "Dinger", die eigentlich Ordner sein sollten...aber die haben statt des Ordner Symbols so ein blaues Quadrat (sieht aus wie eine Briefmarke) und ich kann sie nicht loeschen (gibt keinen Menuepunkt dafuer). Den dazugehoerigen IMAP Ordner gibt es serverseitig schon gar nicht mehr. die .msf loeschen hat auch nchts gebracht (tb legt die einfach neu an). Jemand ne Idee?
<dadrc> Bine_, blaue Briefmarke klingt für mich nach dem Gesendet-Ordner
<Bine_> ja, genau so sieht das auch aus. Aber eigentlich sollte es ein "normaler" Unterordner sein
<Bine_> ich hab keine Ahnung, wie ich das hingekriegt hab
<TheInfinity> Bine_: mach mal n screenshot wie das "ding" denn aussieht
<TheInfinity> "ding" ist so schlecht vergleichbar ;)
<Bine_> :) moment
<dadrc> Bine_, hast du vielleicht den Gesendet-Ordner noch mal extra abonniert?
<dadrc> Der wird, egal wie er auf dem Server heißt, beim Client in deiner Clientsprache angezeigt
<dadrc> Ach ja, und hat es einen Grund, wieso Du noch Thunderbird 2 benutzt? Soweit ich weiß, gibts dafür keine Updates mehr...
<Bine_> dadrc: nene, ich habe im Thunderbird 3.1.7 "2 Dinge" :)
<Bine_> dadrc: hm...wenn ich in die abonnieren-liste gucke, taucht da nur ein "Gesendete Objekte" auf, was aber nicht abboniert ist
<dadrc> Oh... sorry, falsch gelesen :)
<Bine_> Screenshot is schon unterwegs
<bullgard> '~$ sudo e2fsck /dev/sdb1' meldet am Ende: "WD1.5_1: 2661/64004096 Dateien." Was bedeuten diese beiden Zahlen?
<rumpe1> bullgard, daß 2661 von 64.... dateien angelegt worden sind
<rumpe1> bullgard, beschränkte anzahl möglicher inodes denk ich mal
<bullgard> rumpe1: Ach so. --  Danke!
<Bine_> http://oi52.tinypic.com/2vdmsza.jpg
<dadrc> Also, es ist das Gesendet-Icon, aber wo die herkommen, ist mir schleierhaft
<Bine_> sind wir schon 2 :-)
<dadrc> Bine_, das hier mal angeguckt? http://kb.mozillazine.org/IMAP_folder_cannot_be_deleted
<dadrc> Und http://kb.mozillazine.org/Phantom_folders
<dadrc> letzteres klingt ganz interessant
<bullgard> rumpe1: 'sudo dumpe2fs -h /dev/sdb1 | grep "Inode count"' nennt die zweite Zahl "Inode count". Damit ist ihre Bedeutung klar. 
<Bine_> dadrc: danke, aber hilft auch nicht :/
<Bine_> Ichglaub, ich bau einfach das Profil neu..
<Bine_> Thunderbird scheint eh ne merkwuerdige Auffassung von "loeschen" zu haben. Ich hab alle eintraege aus dem Adressbiuch geloescht...in der abook stehts dennoch drin
<Lufti_oO> hi ;)
<Lufti_oO> Ich habe ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates hinzugefügt. Habe alle nvidia-* pakete deinstalliert und nvidia-current installiert. Nach einem Neustart kommt der X-Login Screen. Wenn ich dann ein paar Zeichen eintippe, Enter drücke, oder einfach zu einer anderen Konsole wechsle, wird der Bildschirm schwarz und der PC ist eingefroren.
<Lufti_oO> Jemand eine Idee?
<Lufti_oO> Nutze 10.10 und eine M9600GT (ist von den Treibern offiziell supportet)
<dadrc> Hast du eine xorg.conf?
<Lufti_oO> ja, und auch nvidia-xconfig ändert nichts.
<dadrc> Und die xorg.conf ist auch in Ordnung?
<Lufti_oO> Ich kann aber nur die uploaden, die ich von dem nvidia-glx-173 paket habe. Das ist der einzige Treiber, der noch funktioniert.
<Lufti_oO> mit furchtbaren grafischen einschränkungen (Videos farbverschoben, etc,)
<Lufti_oO> Die xconf schien mir in Ordnung
<Lufti_oO> ach, warte, da gibts doch backups. D.h. von meiner nvidia-current installation müssten auch noch welche da sein
<Lufti_oO> dadrc, die xorg.conf vom 260er Treiber (aus nvidia-current) ist bis auf die Kommentare identisch mit dem aus der jetzt laufenden (alten) 173er Version.
<dadrc> hmm, dann liegt's nicht daran
<NRWlion> einen wunderschönen!
<lurker_> gesundheit ^^
<NRWlion> bin durch zufall hier gelandet ^^ is hier der chat für die deutschen übersetzer bei #lubuntu?
<lurker_> *schulterzuck*
<k1l> NRWlion: nein. die haben sicher einen eigenen teamchannel, aber wo? k.a.
<NRWlion> danke!
<NRWlion> bin wieder weg ^
<bullgard> Nautilus zeigt unter 'Orte' die Partition »WD1.5_1« der externen USB-Festplatte an. Warum kann ich sie nicht über Rechtsklick > Einhängen einhängen? Keine Reaktion. (Ich hatte sie mittels GParted ausgehängt und mittels e2fsck geprüft.) Über das Applet 'Platten einbinden' kann ich sie auch nicht mehr einbinden.)
<apricot> zum compilieren von Treibern werden benötigt laut wiki.ubuntuusers.de:  linux-source-2.6.xx und linux-headers-2.6.x.xx.yyyy. Die Header Dateien finde ich bei Synaptic aber nicht !? 
<dadrc> apricot, gibt passende Metapakete
<dadrc> linux-headers-*
<apollo13> den kompletten sourc braucht man im normalfall nicht
<dadrc> wahrscheinlich brauchste -generic, ansonsten gibts auch server oder virtual, jenachdem, welchen Kernel du benutzt.
<apricot> hab ich auch gelesen.. headerreicht Aber wo sind die ?
<apricot> ich hab nen generic kernel
<apollo13> /usr/src
<apricot> sagr uname -a jedenfalls  :)
<dadrc> na denn, installier linux-headers-generic
<dadrc> Wenn synaptic sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen weigert, das anzuzeigen, nimm halt apt-get :)
<apricot> schön, aber die Daeien gibts nicht  -- find ich nisht
<bullgard> apricot: Du findest in Synaptic das Paket linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic nicht?
<apricot> nein
<dadrc> apricot, was sagt sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic?
<apricot> bullgard, da ist nichts mit linux-header....
<bullgard> (*erstaunt*)
<koegs> Layer8 oder kein Linux/Ubuntu
<apricot> is aber so...
<bullgard> apricot: Bitte bring Deine Paketverwaltung in Ordnung.
<apricot> apt-get sagt dass die neuseten linux-headers-generic instaliert sind
<apricot> nur in synaptic ist nichts zu finden
<koegs> sowohl die suche als auch die schnellsuche sollten bei linux-headers einiges finden, sicher das deine sources.list in ordnung ist und die dateiliste aktualisiert wurde?
<dadrc> Bestimmt irgendwelche Filter aus Versehen aktiviert
<apricot> weiß nicht....
<dadrc> [x] Screenshot
<apricot> screenshot wovon ?
<dadrc> synaptic, um zu sehen, ob eventuell irgendwelche komischen Filtern an sind
<dadrc> s/Filtern/Filter/
<shetlandpony> dadrc meant: synaptic, um zu sehen, ob eventuell irgendwelche komischen Filter an sind
<apricot> hab mal synaptic neu gestartet.... jetzt gehst  *schäm*
<apricot> is alles drin
<koegs> sag ich doch, layer8
<k1l> warst du das nicht letzten auch mit softwarecenter vs synaptic?
<apricot> nö
<k1l> stimmt, war nen anderer nick mal a.
<apricot> *verbeug*
<apricot> ich versuch einen Cinergy T USB stick zum Leben zu erwecken...
<jokrebel> hi
<apricot> das compilieren der Treiber für Cinergy-T-USB DVB-Stick gelingt nicht. Ich soll nach Anleitung wiki.ubuntuusers.de im Makefile anpasen: KSRC = /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35 - linux-source gibts aber da nicht, sondern nur linux-header
<dadrc> apricot, hast du denn linux-source installiert?
<apricot> ich denk, das ist nicht mehr nötig ??
<dadrc> meistens, hat vorhin jemand gesagt. Wenn das in der Anleitung explizit steht, wirst du das wohl machen müssen
<apricot> ok
<TheRealTukz> ???
<TheRealTukz> ??
<TheRealTukz> ?
<jokrebel> …und das ist _tatsächlich_ nötig für diesen DVB-Stick?
<apollo13> jokrebel: dvb sticks sind grausam
<dadrc> sagt zumindest die wiki
 * jokrebel hat da schon verschiedene mher oder weniger problemlos und _ohne_ compilieren zum laufen bekommen.
<jokrebel> nu isser wech - auch gut.
<KojiroAK> Kann ich NetworManager-applet dazu bringen mir die Signalstärke einer WWAN-Verbindung anzuzeigen?
<dadrc> % stehen doch im Tooltip, oder?
<KojiroAK> dadrc: Nicht bei WWAN.
<KojiroAK> Ach ja, ist unter Xubuntu, unter Ubuntu zeigt es die stärke an.
<grotek> hOlla :)
<grotek> kann mir jemand erklären wie ich mit wine eine .exe öffnen kann die nich installiert werden muss ?
<rumpe1> grotek, normal "wine ./pfad/zur/datei.exe
<rumpe1> s/"//
<shetlandpony> rumpe1 meant: grotek, normal wine ./pfad/zur/datei.exe
<grotek> also mit nem . vor/pfad ?
<rumpe1> nicht unbedingt
<rumpe1> ist ja keine executable
<rumpe1> zumindest nicht für linux
<grotek> hm.. ich hab jetzt schon nen ganzes ende möglichkeiten ergoogelt aber irgendwie funzt das net ...
<grotek> hab ubuntu 10.10
<rumpe1> fehlermeldung?
<grotek> öhm ja das programm ist VisualBoyAdvance !
<grotek> jup warte
<rumpe1> gameboyemulator?
<grotek> Jo ^^
<grotek> err:module:import_dll Library MFC42.DLL (which is needed by L"C:\\Programme\\vbalink\\VisualBoyAdvance.exe") not found
<brot> grotek: und, äh. warum nimmst du nicht einfach die linux version von dem emulator?
<rumpe1> dann nimm doch einen nativen linux-emulator... gibts doch 30 von...
<grotek> mednafen ? !
<grotek> hab ich hat aber keine Linkfunktion ...
<rumpe1> mfc42 kann man aber z.B. mit winetricks nachinstallieren
<rumpe1> ?
<grotek> der is mir neu ! :) hat der ne Linkfunktion ?
<rumpe1> linkfunktion?
<grotek> naaa Linkkabel emulation
<rumpe1> kA ... nutz keinen gamebay-emu
<rumpe1> und da gibts, wie gesagt, besitmmt mehr als einen...
<grotek> hab bei meiner Freundin aufm Laptop den VBA-link drauf und wollte den jetzt unter ubuntu mit wine installiern ..
<grotek> ja aber keinen mit Linkfunktion :(
<grotek> mednafen läuft super aber diese eine funktion fehlt halt immer ... 
<brot> grotek: dir is schon klar dass es den visual boy advance auch für linux gibt?
<grotek> ja aber nich die linkversion ...
<rumpe1> p   visualboyadvance                - full featured Game Boy Advance emulator   
<rumpe1> p   visualboyadvance-gtk            - GTK+ front-end to VisualBoyAdvance emulato
<grotek> hatte den vba vorhin installiert und inne optionen geschaut aber gibt nix mit linkmode...
<rumpe1> hach... dann nimm halt wine und installier dir fehlende libs mit winetricks
<rumpe1> an mfc42 solls jedenfalls nicht scheitern
<grotek> ok thx :)
<rumpe1> frage ist nur, ob du da dann andere problemchen bekommst ^^
<grotek> ich probiers einfach ^^
<grotek> schlimmer als windows kann mein ubuntu eh nich werden :p
<Minipluto> während ich mit zwei Bildschirmen arbeite (nebeneinander, nicht clone), funktionieren die notify-popups offenbar nicht (scheint ausnahmsweise mal nicht an Compiz zu liegen). Wie kann man das fixen?
<Pilatus> wenn ich dem ssh-agent die passphrase übergebe kann er sie dann auch dauerhaft speichern? 
<rumpe1> Pilatus, welchem? dem vom gnome?
<Pilatus> jupp
<rumpe1> der kann die speichern
<rumpe1> und wenn dir sonst die passworteingaben zu lästig sind, kannste auch ssh-schlüssel erzeugen und mit ssh-copy-id auf den server übertragen
<Pilatus> rumpe1: das habe ich ja gemacht 
<rumpe1> Pilatus, also ssh über kommandozeile geht ohne passwort?
<Pilatus> nur möchte ich zur Sicherheit gerne neue Schlüssel setzen und dem ssh-agent die passphrase geben 
<Pilatus> <<----- ist faul 
<rumpe1> ich nehm immer schlüssel ohne passphrase... sonst isses ja witzlos
<Pilatus> so das falls jemand diese Schlüssel in die Hand bekommt 
<Pilatus> er nichts damit anfangen kann.
<rumpe1> auf nem laptop/netbook?
<sash_> rumpe1: schoen, dass du das so handhabst, ne empfehlung ist das nicht unbedingt.
<rumpe1> da würde ich eh /home verschlüsseln, sonst haste noch ganz andere probleme
<rumpe1> sash_, wie meinen?
<Frickelpit> rumpe1: passphrase ohne schlüssel
<sash_> es gibt genuegend moeglichkeiten, ssh-schluessel mit passphrase komfortable zu handhaben
<Pilatus> sash_: gib mal nen Denkansatz 
<Pilatus> ich war bisher beim ssh-agent
<Pilatus> kann der die Passphrase dauerhaft speichern 
<Pilatus> oder nur bis zum PC neu start ?
<sash_> ich denke, zweiteres. wobei, nichtmal das. aber alles andere waere unsinn
<sash_> ich geb den key einmal ein und kann den rest der sitzung passwortlos sshen. wieso sollte man mehr wollen!
<Pilatus> okay sash_ thx 4 Info 
<sash_> ich weiss nicht, ob man das eventuell an den gnome-schluesselbund dranhaengen kann.
<Fuchs> kann man
<sash_> wobei es an sich ja egal ist, wofuer du das passwort am anfang eingibst
<Fuchs> oder an kwallwt
<Fuchs> ,ssh?
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, SSH ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH - Weitere Infos im query ...
<sash_> ausser du hast, aus welchem grund auch immer, zig verschiedene keys. was auch wiederum unsinn waere.
<Fuchs> steht auch da drin, oder ist verlinkt
<PBeck> hi
<butterbrot-xl> hallo, warum kann nautilus die anderen rechner im heimnetz nicht anzeigen, obwohl ich in der hosts config datei manuell den einzelnen IPs die rechnernamen eingetragen habe. muss ich da noch irgendwas nachinstallieren, damit nautilus das gesamte heimnetz mit den rechnern anzeigt?
<jokrebel> butterbrot-xl: Ubuntu ist kein Windows mit Netzwerkumgebung <g>
<butterbrot-xl> ok, aber wozu gibt es dann unter "orte" den eintrag "netzwerk" ? (anpingen kann ich die einzelnen rechner schon.)
<jokrebel> butterbrot-xl: vielleicht findest Du ja da passendes (les es selber grad erst noch durch) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Heimnetzwerk
<jokrebel> butterbrot-xl: um "andere" zu sehen muss da schon IIRC was freigegeben werden.
<butterbrot-xl> oh, danke für den link, hab schon mehr oder weniger die halbe ubuntuusers homepage durchgesucht, aber der artikel ist mir noch nicht begegnet, danke :-)
<IchGuckLive> Guten abend was ist der unterschied in einer paketquelle von deb http... zu deb-src http 
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: deb-src sind Quellpakete
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: sollte ich diese bevorzugen ?
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: bloss nicht
<IchGuckLive> dann die hier "deb     http://buildbot.linuxcnc.org/ lucid master-sim"
<Fuchs> IchGuckLive: deb-src ist, wenn Du selber kompilieren willst, oder an patches kommen musst
<IchGuckLive> ok verstanden danke
<apricot> hab ein Prob beim compilieren von Cinergy DVB-Stick Firmware: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dDpCL7fJ
<Dingens> kann sich von euch jemand erinnern, obs für den linux-bug bzgl. unnormal langsamem usb auf mancher hardware mittlerweile einen fix gibt? 
<IchGuckLive> Fuchs: Danke super geklappt und die Neue version läuft auch !!
<jokrebel> apricot: hatte ich vorhin schon mal gefragt: "…und das ist _tatsächlich_ nötig für diesen DVB-Stick? Kannst Du bitte mal lsusb pasten?
<zulu> moinmoin
<zulu> audiocd abspielen wird mit "Kann ordt nicht einhängen " quittiert
<zulu> audiocd abspielen wird mit "Kann ort nicht einhängen " quittiert
<belZe> apricot: Sieht so aus, als ob Dir da die Leerzeichen im Pfad dazwischenfunken ;)
<apricot> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DBah2Hma
<zulu> hmm
<zulu> keine ahnung, jede audiocd wird nicht abgespielt.
<jokrebel> apricot: ist da der DVB-Stick überhaupt dabei?
<bullgard> Wo gibt es eine gute Bedienungsanleitung für Bug-Buddy? Eine schlechte gibt es in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Edgy_Eft .
<belZe> jokrebel: Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0ccd:0093 TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<zulu> alle player bringen die fehlermeldung. was wie? dvb-stick ???
<apricot> ja: TerraTec Electronic GmbH
<apricot> 0ccd:0093
<bullgard> Dingens: Bitte in Launchpad nachgucken.
<belZe> apricot: Escape mal die Leerzeichen oder Versuchs mit den Pfaden in '
<apricot> ok
<jokrebel> ok - sag schon nichts mehr. Der Stick scheint das wohl tatsächlich nötig machen.
<batman> hiho, ich will mir ein programm schreiben, das den browser öffnet und nach dem argument googlet
<zulu> angeblich soll man auch audiocds mit ubuntu abspielen können ? hat da jemand etwas zeit für mein problem?
<batman> also wenn ich dann z.b. google "wort" ins terminal eingebe, soll sich firefox öffnen und wort bei google reinschreiben und dann enter drücken
<batman> ist das shell programmierung?
<bullgard> zulu: Bitte stelle in diesem Kanal eine konkrete Frage.
<zulu> wie bekomme ich die fehlermeldung: Ort kann nicht eingehängt werden" beim versuch audiocd abspielen mit movieplayer weg ?
<jokrebel> zulu: was passiert wenn Du eine AudioCD ins Laufwerk legst und schließt? Was sagt /var/log/messages dazu? 
<mgolisch> audiocds haben kein filesystem..
<mgolisch> da kann man nichts einhängen
<zulu> deswegen frag ich ja :-)
<belZe> batman: Entweder über ein Script in $PATH oder einfach nen alias (z.B. alias google="firefox http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=${1}&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=")
<mgolisch> naja das programm ist evtl zu dumm dazu
<mgolisch> mal mit rhythmbox probiert?
<mgolisch> oder was momentan der std ubuntu audio player ist?
<zulu> ja. dasselbe. mit und ohne automatisch audiocd abspielen
<zulu> var/log/messages letzter EIntrag Juni 2010
<mgolisch> komisch
<jokrebel> zulu: was sagt /var/log/messages nach dem einlegen? Und hast Du auch schon mal andere AudioCDs probiert (am besten mehrere - Stichwort. Kopierschutz)
<mgolisch> bei mir geht das
<zulu> mgolisch: gratuliere
<zulu> jokrebel. da wird wohl nichts geloggt. originalcd sprachlehrgang.
<jokrebel> zulu: Dein Systemdatum stimmt?
<zulu> wenn ich kopfhörer ins cdlaufwerk stecke und start drücke am cdplayer, kann ich alles hören.
<zulu> systemdatum wird automatisch aktuell gehalten
<mgolisch> er zeigt dir auch an das es ne audio cd ist?
<brot> ich hab das problem, das (obwohl bildschirmschoner und energiesparen beim monitor deaktiviert sind) sich alle 10 minuten der monitor ausmacht. und wenn er das macht hört die musik auf zu spielen und ich kann keine remote dbus-calls mehr absetzen.
<batman> belZe,  wie mache ich das genau, dass ich in die url einen platzhalter einbaue ?
<brot> ich würd mich sehr freuen wenn jemand ne idee hat. auch wenns nur ne idee ist warum sich der monitor trotzdem abschaltet.
<zulu> alle anderen cds mit filesystem werden normal geöffnet
<zulu> brennen geht auch. auch audiocds
<zulu> nur abspielen eben nicht
<jokrebel> zulu: das heißt aber nur dass das Laufwer die CD wiedergeben kann; _nicht_ dass auch dein Ubuntu und deine Soundkarte es kann.
<mgolisch> brot: du hast den kram deaktiviert in den energie einstellungen?
<belZe> batman: $1 ist das erste Argument, das übergeben wird. Das gilt auch für aliases. Musste mal gucken, wie Du das $1 in die URL reinpackst
<zulu> möglich. mp3 vom filesystem funzt aber. also kommt da auch was irgendwie was raus
<belZe> Mit ${1} gehts offensichtlich nicht
<belZe> bzw er hängts dahinter
<jokrebel> zulu: ohne es konkret zu wissen, quasi als Schuss ins Blaue. Vielleicht fhelen ja nur die entsprechenden Codecs.
<zulu> möglich. habe da kein plan von.
<jokrebel> ,codecs? zulu
<shetlandpony> zulu, Codecs ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Codecs - Weitere Infos im query ...
<mgolisch> sehr merkwuerdig
<mgolisch> bei mir zeigt er die cd in rhytmbox an
<mgolisch> und wenn ich drauf gehe spielt er das ab
<77CAAQU9D> belZe,  wo stehen eigentlich die aliases ?
<jokrebel> zulu: Und dass in deiner "messages" seit Juni nichts mehr reigeschrieben wurde ist entweder _sehr_ komisch oder falsch.
<brot> mgolisch: ja
<belZe> 77CAAQU9D: Das mit dem $1 ist quatscht. Stimmt nicht, hab ich grad festgestellt
<brot> übrigens nutz ich kubuntu, aber bei denen ist immer so wenig los im channel.
<belZe> Ist also wohl am einfachsten einfach ein Skript z.B. in /usr/bin zu legen mit der Firefox Zeile
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> amarok?
<mgolisch> oder was ist da der stdplayer?
<brot> mgolisch: jo
<mgolisch> damit gehts auch nicht?
<zulu> hmm, welchen codec brauche ich um audiocd abspielen zu können?
<77CAAQU9D> belZe,  wie würde das gehen ?
<brot> jo, amarok spielt das aktuelle lied zu ende, und spielt aber danach kein neues mehr.
<brot> was etwas damit zu tun haben könnte das dbus nichtmehr reagiert.
<zulu> ja, das gibt mir auch zu denken. bei ubu 9.4 ging alles noch. nach installation 10.x habe ich so meineschwierigkeiten
<brot> wenn man zb über ssh dann auf der kiste ist, und über qdbus dann den aktuellen liedtitel auslesen mag hängt der befehl einfach. sobald man die maus bewegt tut sich wieder was.
<mgolisch> komusch
<brot> hm, man könnt ja mal den dbus abhorchen was da so vor sich geht. evtl bekommt man dann auch nen grund mit warum sich der bildschirm ausschaltet
<rumpe1> wie horcht man dbus ab?
<brot> "dbus-monitor" auf ner konsole
<rumpe1> tnx
<jokrebel> zulu: in meine /var/log/messages werden täglich mehrere dutzend Zeilen hinzugefügt. Bist Du Dir mit Deiner obigen Aussage sicher? Magst vielleicht mal ein "cat /var/log/messages" pasten?
<sdx23> (am besten ehr ein tail -n 50 # oder ähnliche)
<zulu> ja kann ich machen, aber da wird schon lange nichts mehr geloggt
<jokrebel> zulu: STOP!!!!
<jokrebel> ,paste? zulu
<shetlandpony> zulu: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<jokrebel> zulu: Gratuliere Du bist der erste auf meiner Ignore-Liste. Mit messages-pasten meinte ich _nicht_ schick mir das mal eben komplett im Query!
<zulu> ok. 
<zulu> aber wir an den 30 letzten zeilen zu sehen ist, sind die sehr alt
<zulu> menno
<jokrebel> .oO( wie hebt man ein /ignore wieder auf? )
<Deem> jokrebel: /unignore
<zulu> keine ahnung
<jokrebel> txh
<jokrebel> ,nopasten? zulu und nun nochmal so - dann lese ich es auch.
<shetlandpony> zulu und nun nochmal so - dann lese ich es auch.: Um einen Text zu nopasten, gehe folgendermassen vor: Folge dem Link http://paste.pocoo.org . Waehle das Textfeld aus und kopiere dort hinein deinen Text, den du anderen zugaenglich machen moechtest. Klicke dann "Absenden". Die Seite wird neu laden und eine andere URL haben. Ueber diese URL ist mein Paste dann fuer andere erreichbar, dh. diese URL gibst du dann in den Channel.
<zulu> mach ich, aber erstmal muss der hund raus und der ofen eingeheizt werden
<bullgard> zulu: "[19:00]	<zulu>	var/log/messages letzter EIntrag Juni 2010" <-- Da hast Du sicher persönlich dran gebastelt und etwas verkorkst. Das tritt bei einem ganz großen Anfänger nicht auf. Das mußt Du reparieren!
<Fuchs> Freundlich bleiben. 
<Fuchs> fuer messages ist der syslog-daemon zustaendig, ggf. laeuft der nicht oder ist falsch konfiguriert
<Fuchs> zulu: und einen Blick nach /var/log/syslog  koenntest Du noch werfen
<jokrebel_> re (war was?)
<k1l> nope
<zulu> das syslog endet ebenfalls am 27.juni 2010. keine ahnung wie das ausgeschaltet wurde
<zulu> also, soweit ich sehen konnte läuft syslog nicht in der prozessliste
<zulu> wie bekomme ich den dauerhaft eingeschaltet ?
<tm> ,dienste? zulu 
<shetlandpony> zulu, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zulu> ich suche mal dienste
<apricot> belZe, das mit den Leerzeichen war schon gut. Aber jetzt wird eine Datei nicht gefunden bei 'make': http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4hgCXgin
<cc-jam> Openvpn-Server (ubuntu) als vpn-Gateway mit PSK eingerichtet, der Zugang via wired/wifi funktioniert problemlos. Nur per UMTS passiert nach dem connect nichts mehr. Routing wird angepasst, default-route bzw gateway verweisen auf den vpn-server (10.1.0.0/24) aber Pakete kommen nicht durch. Iptables ausser snat/masquerading ist abgeschaltet, tcp/udp gleiches Verhalten. UMTS-Provider ist e-plus mit NAT, also intern eine priv-IP. Hat jemand einen Ansatz wo es 
<apricot> ls
<apricot> Verständnisfrage: terratec_af-xxx.tar.gz mit 'sudo tar xvfz  terratec_af_xxx.tar.gz' eentpacken. Dann geht aber make als user nicht. und entpacken als user ergibt Fehler (Berechtigung)
<flynk> Hallo, ich versuche auf meine ntfs festplatte zuzugreifen. jetzt wird mir die fehlermeldung ausgegebn ==> http://pastebin.com/bVSZbPky kann mit bitte jmd helfen :(
<Longbottom> apricot: Eine Datei dvb-usb.h findet sich in den ausgepackten Kernel-Quellen (Paket linux-source). Nach der Installation musst du das tar-file noch entpacken. Vielleicht hilfts. Warum ist das linux-source Paket eigentlich so merkwürdig gepackt?
<jokrebel_> flynk: was versteht Du unter "versuche auf meine ntfs festplatte zuzugreifen"? 
<apricot> Longbottom, keine Ahnung  (bin ziemlich neu in Linux)
<Longbottom> apricot: Entpacken als user sollte gehen --- außer wenn du vorher schon mit sudo entpackt hast, dann kannst du als user die Dateien nicht überschreiben.
<flynk> ich will auf sie zugreifen
<jokrebel_> flynk: was sagt mount?
<apricot> Longbottom, ich hatte alles gelöscht. Aber entpacken als user gibt immer Berechtigungsfehler obwohl die tar.gz dem user gehört 
<flynk> die festplatte ist in meiner fstab
<flynk> mit mount -a passiert nichts weiter
<Longbottom> nopaste mal die Fehler.
<apricot> Longbottom, http://pastebin.com/n00pBzpD
<jokrebel_> flynk: na wenn sie in der fstab ist, sollte dort auch stehen wohin sie gemounted wird. Und auf dieses Verzeichnis kannst Du nicht zugreifen? Oder wann genau entsteht die Meldung die Du gepasted hast?
<cc-jam> Openvpn-Server (ubuntu) als vpn-Gateway mit PSK eingerichtet, der Zugang via wired/wifi funktioniert problemlos. Nur per UMTS passiert nach dem connect nichts mehr. Routing wird angepasst, default-route bzw gateway verweisen auf den vpn-server (10.1.0.0/24) aber Pakete kommen nicht durch. Iptables ausser snat/masquerading ist abgeschaltet, tcp/udp gleiches Verhalten. UMTS-Provider ist e-plus mit NAT, also intern eine priv-IP. Hat jemand einen Ansatz wo es 
 * LetoThe2nd reicht jokrebel_ das offizielle nase-info-zieh-gerät von #ubuntu-de :-)
<Longbottom> apricot: schaut so aus, als ob das Verzeichnis terratec_af9035-a_m noch existiert, aber root gehört.
<flynk> das ist die gnome-ausgabe-fehlermeldung wenn ich über "orte" auf die Festplatte zugreifen möchte
<apricot> Longbottom, nein Verzeichnis ist gelöscht
<Longbottom> Dann nopaste mal ein "ls -al".
<apricot> ls -al wovon ?
<jokrebel> oups - re ;-)
<Longbottom> Von dem Verzeichnis, in dem du auspacken möchtest. (~/Downloads/Terratec-Cinergy-T-USB)
<apricot> Longbottom, http://pastebin.com/Un6qZn14
<Longbottom> apricot: Warum gehört das Verzeichnis root?
<jokrebel> flynk: versuch doch mal nicht über orte zuzugreifen, sondern über Rechner-Dateisystem- und dort dann das Verzeichnis auswählen in welches laut fstab gemounted wird.
<apricot> ahh seh ich auch grad ....   
<flynk_> jokrebel, oh das funktioniert
<flynk_> das ist aber komisch :/
<jokrebel> flynk: und ich wollte nicht wissen was mount -a zurückgibt, sondern ich wollte ein paste von "mount"
<LetoThe2nd> flynk_: nein, überhaupt nicht. fstab mountet schon alles richtig, nur gnome glaub dass es das noch nicht ist.
<jokrebel> flynk_: das kann schon sein wenn eine Partition schon gemounted ist, dass man die dann nicht nochmal über gnome mounten kann.
<flynk_> ich versteh das doch noch nicht alles so richtig :/, entschulidgt
<flynk_> aber ich hab es auf den anderen weg auch schon 15 malso gemacht - ohne probleme
<k1l> weil apricot als root rumgefuscht hat :/
<flynk_> aber vielen dank!
<jokrebel> .oO(  _ich_ bin root - ich kann das )
<apricot> jaja k1l
<k1l> apricot: das ist einfach eine angewohnheit von windows usern. aber dadurch entstehen halt sehr oft probleme
<apricot> aber jetzt ist alles richtig entpackt - make bringt immer noch den Fehler: http://pastebin.com/p4a9yDMk
<apricot> k1l, ich weiß *g*
<Longbottom> apricot: hast du mal versucht, linux-source zu nehmen? Die Datei dvb-ush.h ist nur dort drin.
<apricot> linux-source hab ich installiert
<snuff> hallo und zwar hab ich zwei Fragen . Die erste Frage wäre : Wie kann ich bei meinem synaptic touchepad multigesten einstellen ?
<snuff> und die zweite ist : und zwar hab ich einen amd athlon neo k125 prozessor , der nicht wirklich runtertaktet 
<Longbottom> apricot: Dann solltest du unter /usr/src ein tar file mit den sourcen haben. Hast du das schon entpackt?
<apricot> komisch, in /usr/src gibt es: linux-source.2.6.35 und linux-source.2.6.35.tar.bz2
<apricot> in linux-source.2.6.35 gibt es nochmal linux-source.2.6.35.tar.bz2
<snuff> hat jemand den amd k125?#
<Longbottom> apricot: Ja, ist ziemlich merkwürdig. Die eigentlichen sourcen sind nur im tar file. Das tar file in /usr/src ist nur ein link auf das in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35
<snuff_> und dann hät ich noch eine frage , wie ich einen alten kernel entferne
<Robert_Zenz> snuff_, die entsprechenden Pakete entfernen.
<snuff_> @ robert_zenz weißt du auch wie ich den cpu takt verändere ? weil das tool für die startleiste funktioniert nicht wirklich . meine cpu läuft auf 1,7 und unter last taktet er nur runter , aber nicht im leerlauf
<apricot> jetzt ist mir der PC beim compilieren abgestürzt (das sind wohl hardwaremacken, Netzteil...) ...nochmal von vorne...
<snuff_> cpufreqd ist auch runtergeladen
<snuff_> aber cpufread spuckt nur das aus :  1257 ?        00:00:08 cpufreqd
<mgolisch> verwende halt nen andere governor
<mgolisch> powersafe oder wie der heisst der moeglichst niedrig taktet
<mgolisch> oder halt manuell setzen
<snuff_> wie setz ich ihn denn manuel sagen wir mal auf 800 mhz?
<sdx23> ,prozessortaktung? snuff_ 
<shetlandpony> snuff_, Prozessortaktung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung - Weitere Infos im query ...
<zeitsofa> moin 
<apricot> Longbottom, ich hab alles nochmal gemacht. Aber es bleibt: dvb-usb.h nicht gefunden; obwohl sie da ist ! Gucksu hier: http://pastebin.com/QdkLTwST
<bekks> Nur weil sie existiert, heisst das nicht, dass sie auch dort ist, wo sie sein soll :)
<apricot> aha
<jokrebel> gn8
<Longbottom> apricot: Hast du mal "make -C /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.35" probiert? Ansonsten könntest du noch versuchen, das dvb-usb.h auszukommentieren, und dann nach den Headern zu suchen, in denen die dann fehlenden Funktionen stehen. Dazu brauchst du aber zumindest rudimentäre C-Kenntnisse.
<apricot> von C hab ich das Meiste wieder veŕgessen  :)
<apricot> aber ich probiers mal..
<zeitsofa> hat jemand ne idee wie ich dem ltsp client 2 grakas beibringen kann? im #ltsp is man grad nicht so gesprächig
<apricot> make -C /usr/src/... als root ?
<Longbottom> apricot: Sollte als User gehen -- außer du hast schon vorher als root rumgespielt.
<apricot> Longbottom, als user gibts Berechtigungsfehler
<apricot> als root gibts auch Fehler u.a.: ** You have not yet configured your kernel!
<apricot> *** (missing kernel config file ".config")
<bekks> Ja, dann mach das...
<apricot> make oldconfig oder make menuconfig gehen auch nicht... ***Keine Regel um oldconfig zu erstellen. Schluss.
<bekks> Dann bist Du im falschen Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Und wenn keine Datei .config existiert, wird make oldconfig auf die Nase fallen.
<apricot> in /usr/src ?
<bekks> Sage ich ja, falsches Verzeichnis.
<bekks> Du musst nach /usr/src/linux-irgendwas
<apricot> gibt auch Fehler: http://pastebin.com/5NzUDFLb
<bekks> 0215 221045 < bekks> Und wenn keine Datei .config existiert, wird make oldconfig auf die Nase fallen.
<apricot> make menuconfig ?
<apricot> make xconfig ?
<Longbottom> apricot: sudo make oldconfig
<bekks> Nicht raten...
<bekks> Longbottom: 0215 221347 < bekks> 0215 221045 < bekks> Und wenn keine Datei .config existiert, wird make oldconfig auf die Nase  fallen.
<bekks> Man muss vorher schon eine alte config in das Verzeichnis kopieren.
<Longbottom> bekks: Im paste steht, dass er die config aus /boot nimmt ...
<bekks> ...und dann auf die Nase fällt. :)
<apricot> jetzt gings :)
<Longbottom> bekks: Weil die Rechte fehlen, ja.
<apricot> configuration written to .config
<Longbottom> apricot: Kann sein, dass du den Kernel noch kompilieren musst, da er erst dann einige Header Dateien erstellt.
<LetoThe2nd> hier mal was echt kreatives, was gnome bei mir eingefallen ist: http://imagebin.org/138131
<Deem> wenn mein windows auf /dev/sda1 und mein ubuntu auf /dev/sda2 liegt und ich grub auf /dev/sda2 installiert habe. kann ubuntu dan übrhaupt starten?
<LetoThe2nd> das system lässt sich astrein weiter bedienen, aber manchmal muss man schon etwas raten....
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: hast du ne andere schriftart eingestellt?
<LetoThe2nd> gar nichts, normaler betrieb.. nur die updates laufen grade.
<LetoThe2nd> hat was, nicht?
<Deem> LetoThe2nd: seltsam. ich hatte mal das selbe problem. bei mir war allerdings die lösung, dass ich meine schriftart umgestellt hatte. nachdme ich sie zurück gestellt habe ging es wieder
<DeannaT2> LetoThe2nd, durchaus
<LetoThe2nd> naja, mal schauen. wollte euch einfach teilhaben lassen. :-)
<Deem> also laut dem tutorial hier http://blog.dbclan.de/index.php/2008/03/windows-encrypted-truecrypt-linux-encrypted-dm-crypt/ muss grub auf /dev/sda2 installiert werden. was /boot entsprechen würde. irgendwo auch logisch, da sich truecrypt irgndwie in den mbr schreibt. aber wie kreig ich ubuntu dazu zu starten, denn wenn ich einfach normal booten lasse flackert mein bildschirm ein paar mal und dann bottet windows
<shetlandpony> Deem's url: http://tinyurl.com/cztak9 | DBCLAN.de  >> Windows encrypted (TrueCrypt) + Linux encrypted (dm-crypt)
<Deem> hm... da steht ja was von boot partition. sollte ich auf /boot eine bootflag setzen, damit vielleicht grub anstelle von windows gestartet wird?
<bolder> n8
<Deem> ok. nur fürs protokoll. wenn man truecrypt auf windows installiert, neustartet und dann bootet das true crypt menü eingeblendet. drückt man da esc soll das grub menü auftauchen. ich werde das morgen testen und dann rückmeldung geben, ob das so tut. könte ja sein, dass das irgendwann mal jemand anderes braucht =)
<IronMan> nabend, wie macht man nen screenshot vom desktopwürfel, der sich grad im raum dreht und dabei seine 3d fenster zeigt? drucken taste drücken funzt da nicht...
<k1l> IronMan: mit zeitverzögerung
<IronMan> normal, wenn ich nen screen mache, erscheint sofort das fenster für desktopfoto. aber ich mit dem würfel rumspiele, geht das nicht..
<k1l> menü-zubehör-bildschirmfoto
<IronMan> ok, geht
<IronMan> was muss ich in compiz einstellen, damit fenster beim schließen die ganzen effekte bringen, wie in flammen aufgehn etc? 
<k1l> IronMan: unter einstellungen - erscheinungsbild die effekte auf hoch stellen
<k1l> oder im ccsm rumspielen:
<IronMan> hab ich
<k1l> ,ccsm? IronMan 
<shetlandpony> IronMan: Mit dem CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager #kurz: ccsm, engl.: CompizConfig Settings Manager# lassen sich die visuellen Effekte von Compiz bis ins kleinste Detail einstellen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CompizConfig_Einstellungs-Manager
<IronMan> mit dem ccsm bin ich die ganze zeit schon am rumspielen, aber es kommen keine effekte wie verbrennen, flugzeug o.ä. zustande...
<k1l> IronMan: dann musst du diese aktivieren mit den jeweiligen modulen im ccsm
<IronMan> hab sämtliche module aktiviert. wenn welche nich zusammen passen sollten, sagt ccsm das ja...
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-16
<nevchen> noch jemand wach?
<sl33py_0x15> ja
<sl33py_0x15> guten morgen
<sl33py_0x15> kennt jemand ein programm, um rar files mit par2 files zu reparieren?
<sash_> sl33py_0x15: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/pypar2 http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/par2
<sash_> recht naheliegend, oder?
<sl33py_0x15> Vielen Dank sash, par2 war sogar schon installiert.
<nahab> seit gegrüßt ....kennt jemand ein program von ubuntu, womit ich programme (exe also keine cab) auf meinen pockt pc installieren kann
<nahab> also ppc proramme auf den ppc istallieren meine ich
<Fussel> versuch es mal mit wine nahab 
<nahab> nee funktioniert nicht leider
<Fussel> seltsame fehlermeldung
<nahab> hat sich ubuntu noch nie it auseiander gesetzt? genau das selbe mit iphone und itunes  gibts für alles, nur für ubuntu nicht, warum?
<Fussel> nahab, dann evtl. ein windows in einer vm?
<Fuchs> nahab: weil die Hersteller dieser Geraete die Schnittstellen nicht freigeben, und man so nicht einfach mal ein Programm entwickeln kann. 
<nahab> Fussel,  die fehlermeldung lautete da immer Activsync ist schon installiert, obwohl ich das nicht hatte und windows auch nicht als 2 BS auf einer anderen Partition hatte
<Fuchs> nahab: ein Teil davon laeuft mit wine, fuer den Rest brauchst Du eine virtualisierungsloesung, die USB durchreichen kann
<Fuchs> ,wine? nahab 
<Fussel> nuja nahab , wenn die herrausgeber das auf linux nicht wollen, wirds meist eng
<Fuchs> ,virtualisierung? nahab 
<shetlandpony> nahab, Wine ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wine - Weitere Infos im query ...
<shetlandpony> nahab: naehere Informationen zu Virtualisierung findest Du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung
<nahab> Fussel, auf vm hab ichs ja, wollte aber irgendwann mal von windows weg, 
<Fussel> nahab, dann musst du auch von den .exe ´n wech
<Fuchs> Fussel: er will sie ja nicht aufuehren, sondern auf sein Mobilgeraet schieben. Soweit ich das verstehe. 
<Fussel> Fuchs, ginge da nicht n einfaches coppy-paste?
<nahab> Fussel,  na das is aber blöd nur weil ich  für 2 programme windows brauche, benötige ich bald wieder 10 Progamme dazu framnetwort SP 2 SP 3 usw usw is doch blöd
<nahab> Fuchs,  genau auf mein ppc installieren
<Fussel> ich assoziiere mit ppc power-pc?
<nahab> Fussel,  ne pocet pc
<nahab> pocket
<Fussel> achso
<Fuchs> nahab: es gibt offenbar ein Paket um .cab Dateien fuer pocketpc zu erstellen 
<Fuchs> ggf. hilft das
<nahab> Fuchs,  ich glaube das hatte ich mal entweder habe ich nicht durch geblickt oder er hat die exe nicht umgewandelt
<nahab> wie heisst es denn vielleicht ist es ja ein anderes
<Fuchs> pocketpc-cab 
<Fuchs> ist aber definitiv eine Konsolenapplikation. 
<Fuchs> Die meisten Programme kommen aber mit einer Anleitung, einer so genannten manpage, daher. Diese kannst Du mit   man programmname   lesen
<nahab> Fuchs, ach deswegen hab ich vielleicht nicht durchgeblckt weil konsolenmäßig bin ich ne niete
<Fuchs> nahab: deswegen: die Anleitung lesen, googlen oder: im ubuntuusers.de Forum fragen. 
<Fuchs> Die Chance, dass da jemand mitliest, der einen PocketPC hat, ist etwas groesser als hier, vermute ich 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, ich muss weg. Viel Erfolg. 
<nahab> Fuchs,  danke ciao
<sl33py_0x15> Ich habe mal eine Frage wegen dem Verzeichnis /usr, im Wiki steht das es für "user" steht, auf einer anderen Internet Seite zur Lehrmaterial für die Lpi steht aber das es "Unix System Resources" heißt, was stimmt denn nun?
<nahab> rehi.... weiß jemad warum das öffnen so irrsinnig lange dauert , wenn man ein programm mit wine öffnen oder installieren will
<pog> Moin, ich bekomme von Websitges des oeftern Meldungen, dass mein Flash-Player updated werden muss, dabei hab ich letze Woche den neusten Adobe von der Adobe-Site installiert, wo kann das Problem liegen?
<bullgard> pog: Vielleicht kommen diese Webseiten mit einem Feature des neuestn Adobe-Flashplayers nicht klar? (Keine Ahnung)
<pog> bullgard: koennte auch sein und  muss mal schauen, ob es vielleicht mit was anderem (alten Playern) in Konflikt kommt. 
<genshu> hi
<genshu> I'm running Ubuntu-Server Hardy and want to run a dist-upgrade. I know this from Debian, but Ubuntu seems to be different here. So I followed this tutorial: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade ; Details for my problem see here: http://serverfault.com/questions/236001/upgrading-ubuntu-server
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? genshu 
<shetlandpony> genshu: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<genshu> german, yes/ja
<genshu> ach jau!
<genshu> ich idiot... hab extra den channel gewählt wo -de dransteht ^^
<genshu> gewohnheit :)
<genshu> aber ihr könnt alle englisch, oder soll ich nochmal auf deutsch formulieren?
<Deem> genshu: warum willst du auf 10.10 upgraden? 10.04 is ne lts, 10.10 nicht
<genshu> also momentan gehe ich davon aus, dass hardy die pakete libmagick-dev und libmagickwand nicht hat
<Deem> oh warte.. hab das hardy nicht gesehen :D
<LetoThe2nd> ne, mal ganz ruhig und nicht immer gleich nach zwei worten enter. hardy ist doch 8.04, nicht? also sollte dein update doch logischerweise auf 10.04 gehen, oder?
<genshu> auf meinem desktop kann ich die ohne weiteres installieren
<genshu> aber auf meinem server nicht und ich brauche sie um das gem rmagick für ruby und rails kompilieren zu können
<genshu> LetoThe2nd, sehe ich auch so
<Deem> server hat wohl keinen update-manager, oder?
<genshu> allerdings, wenn du dir das Tutorial im Link 1 anschaust, dann siehst du dass Ubuntu das anscheinend automatisch regelt
<genshu> keinen GUI update manager halt
<Deem> ah.. es gibt noch "do-release-upgrade"
<LetoThe2nd> genshu: dann hast du dir imho mit punkt 2 des guides sauber ins knie geschossen. mach das mal rückgängig und dann punkt 3.
<genshu> und ich sehe nicht ein X per remote zu connecten, um einen Server zu upgraden
<genshu> beachte: das Tutorial für Server ist unter dem für die Desktop Version, falls du Punkt 3 von dem oberen Tutorial meintest, Updates sind installiert. Falls du doch Punkt 3 von dem richtigen Tutorial meintest, siehe den Link von serverfault.com, da steht die Fehlermeldung, die ich von "do-release-upgrade" bekomme.
<LetoThe2nd> genshu: ich kann lesenund meinte exakt das, was ich geschrieben habe.
<genshu> hey sorry, das wollte ich nicht in Frage stellen, die Seite macht die Verwechslung vom Layout her nur leicht
<genshu> also prompt wieder auf den standard wert solls sein?
<genshu> hey wahnsinn
<LetoThe2nd> ja. weil so wie ich die sache sehe, hast du genau damit den LTS-mechanismus ausgehebelt und deine probleme verursacht.
<genshu> das war es in der Tat
<genshu> vielen Dank! :)
<LetoThe2nd> sehr schön.
<genshu> hach wunderbar, endlich ist alles eingerichtet :) immer wieder die beste Erfahrung nach spektakulären Schlachten mit Manuals, Tutorials und Foren.
<emryz> moin zusammen
<emryz> wie kann ich mein shutdown-log (falls es eins gibt) einsehen?
<rumpe1> emryz, die sind in /var/log  und werden nach shutdowns rotiert (messages->messages.1, ...)
<emryz> ah, ok. danke rumpel :)
<fate> morgen, hab ein kleines problemchen mit meinem siemens lifebook. müsste ein e780 sein. und zwar läuft ubuntu auch recht gut nur die helligkeit des displays kann ich nich ändern. die tasten werden erkannt, es zeigt auch eine veränderung an, aber es tut sich einfach nichts
<fate> jemand ein ifebook der e serie mit ubuntu im betrieb?
<tipo> fate: im ubuntuwiki hast du dazu schon nachgesehen
<fate> tipo: jab hab ich hab aber nur was zur s reihe und einem modelll der e reihe gefunden welches aber nich mein modell is
<tipo> genau dein modell wirst du ja vermutlich nicht finden, die anderen modelle werden aber sicher eine ähnlichkeit aufweisen zu deinem
<tipo> also sollten die tips die dort zufinden sind bei deinem notebook auch helfen
<tipo> fate: schau doch mal nach ob das modul "fujitsu-laptop" geladen wird, denn dieses sollte die gewünschten funktionen bereit stellen
<mtron> mahlzeit!
<mtron> frage: hat jeder (normale) user schreib erlaubnis in der /tmp directory ?
<tipo> schau doch nach, ls -lisa /tmp
<sysdef> jupp, auch die annormalen
<mtron> ich verwende unter gnome ein zenity script das ein user setting in einen temporary file schreibt. ein shutdown script führt dann je nach bedarf das command aus
<mtron> ist also unter /tmp der beste platz für diese temp datei, oder wohin würdet ihr diese legen?
<fate> tipo: ja hab das modul mit modprobe geladen und unter lsmod taucht es auch auf
<tipo> fate: und die helligkeits regelung funzt dann auch?
<sysdef> mtron: in das verzeichnis des users
<mtron> naja, aber dann muss das shutdown script aber alle user homedirs abgrasen . 
<sysdef> ja, musst du. scripte nach /tmp zu legen die mit root rechten laufen ist etwas ... ich lass das wort weg
<fate> ne, und ich hab auch wie im wiki unter /sys/class/backlight kein fujitsu-laptop
<mtron> ich lege kein script nach /tmp sondern nur ein textfile mit einem wort. Je nachdem was dann da drinn steht für das shutdown script dann das eine oder andere command aus
<sysdef> ic, und jeder andere koennte es steuern
<tipo> fate: was liegt denn dort unter backlight, vlt. gibt es ja noch ein anderes file womit sich die helligkeit regeln lässt
<mtron> genau. es geht darum dass jeder user die möglichkeit hat die verwendete vga nach dem boot zu wählen
<fate> acpi_video0
<sysdef> homedirs abgrasen ist nicht schwer. for file in /home/*/setting.txt;do echo $file; done
<fate> tipo: das liegt da sonst nix
<mtron> ok, danke. werd ich es so machen obwohl es nicht wirklich schön ist.
<fate> tipo: hab uach ein echo 10 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness  probiert aber hilft nix
<tipo> und eine 1 in acpi_video0/brightness
<fate> ein echo 1 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness bringt auch nix 
<fate> keinerlei veränderungen bei der helligkeit
<tipo> fate: ich sehe gerade im wiki steht das sich futjitsu nicht an die standards hält, also wird acpi dort nicht bewirken
<fate> hm kay, und das fujitsu-laptop funktioniert auch nicht weil ich diesen ordner dan im backlight nich finde um die werte zu ändern 
<fate> tipo: das problem is halt die helligkeit is so weit runtergeregelt, dass ich bei nem normalen hellen tag nichts erkennen kann
<tipo> ich gehe erst mal was essen, melde mich nach der pause noch mal hier
<fate> oke guten hunger
<bullgard> Wozu benötigt Ubuntu einen _Prozess_ »update-notifier«?
<ekaF> um dich über updates zu benachrichtigen
<Deem> bullgard: "aptitude show update-notifier"
<bullgard> ekaF: Du hast die Frage nicht verstanden.
<Deem> bullgard: lies mal was aptitude dazu ausgibt, da steht schön was es ist und macht
<ekaF> mhm
<bullgard> Deem: Habe ich. --  Du hast die Frage nicht verstanden.
<Deem> ich habe die frage sehr wohl verstanden
<Deem> wozu wird er wohl diesen prozess brauchen?
<Deem> weil es ein _Deamon_ ist
<rumpe1> bullgard, update-notifier wird nicht benötigt... aber ist für den ein oder anderen ganz praktisch
<bullgard> rumpe1: Das Praktische ist, daß der Benutzer sehr schnell Nachricht über neue verfügbare Pakete erhält?
<rumpe1> ich frage mich momentan, ob ich den und updates generell beim Rechner meiner Eltern komplett deaktivieren sollte... damit ein Update nicht irgendwann den Rechner komplett lahmlegt und ich dann nicht übers netz eingreifen kann 
<rumpe1> bullgard, was heisst "sehr schnell" ... kommt aufs eingestellte check-intervall an
<Deem> bullgard: der _Deamon_ prüft ab und an auf Updates und benachrichtigt dich dann im Panel über neue Updates
<rumpe1> man kann da auch monatliche checks einstellen *afaik*
<bullgard> rumpe1: Das Prüf-Intervall kann man auch mit einem anacron-Befehl festlegen, nicht wahr?
<rumpe1> bullgard, hmm... update-notifier ist kein system-, sondern mehr ein user-tool und wird z.B. über gnome-autostart gestartet
<rumpe1> also eher nicht anacron, sondern update-notifier settings
<bullgard> rumpe1: Vielleicht wird die Problematik an dem folgenden Beispiel klar: "Teatime" ist auch ein »user tool« und verwendet trotzdem keinen Dämon.
<rumpe1> bullgard, ah... das läuft also nicht im Hintergrund? :)
<rumpe1> klar... je mehr daemons, umso mehr fehlerquellen... das muß man eben abwägen bzgl. risiken/nutzen
<rumpe1> und bei ubuntu genießt nunmal die nutzerfreundlichkeit hohe Priorität
<bullgard> rumpe1: Ja, das wird es wohl sein. --   Danke!
<rumpe1> ... wobei das windows-umsteiger vielleicht anders sehen und z.B. das ständige sudo-passwort-getippe nervig finden ^^   aber das wird jetzt off-topic...
<fate> von euch aktiven hier hat auch niemand erfahrung mit nem siemens e lifebook oder?
<tm> fate: ich denke besser ist es, dass du eine konkrete frage zum lifebook stellst, solltest das eine hardware-techniche frage sein, ist es besser du stellst dann die frage im #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<spY|da> moin, ich habe mein system ohne irgendwelche updates zu machen neugestartet, nun startet mysql nicht mehr mit, die logs geben keinen hinweis, bis auf die /var/log/messages "Feb 16 13:22:51 cross2 kernel: [  490.647769] type=1505 audit(1297858971.102:53):  operation="profile_replace" pid=3225 name="/usr/sbin/mysqld " jemand eine ahnung? 
<hardcore> spY|da: was sagt mysqld, wenn du den von hand startest?
<tipo> fate: hat sich dein problem mitlerweile gelösst?
<fate> tipo: ne hat sich nix geändert
<fate> tipo: hoffe ich krieg das irnwie gelöst sonst hats kein sinn mit linux weil ich nur bei dämmerung was erkenn bzw in abgedunkelten räumen xD
<brot> fate: deswegen auch "kellerkind"
<fate> wie siehts eigentlich mit den i7vpro prozessoren aus..werden die überhaupt richtig unterstützt in ubuntu 10.10 ? man die leistung auch wirklcih rausholen kann
<tipo> also für die unterstützung von cpus ist der kernel verantwortlich
<tipo> welcher ist denn bei 10.10 dabei
<spY|da> hardcore, hat nix gesagt, aber ich habs einfach alles nochmal installiert, nun gehts 
<fate> tipo: den kernel hab ich 2.6.35-25-generic-pae
<LetoThe2nd> fate: *hint* - wer ein 32bit-system installiert, sollte besser nicht danach fragen ob der kernel irgendwelche fancy neuen features unterstützt :P
<fate> heisst unter nem 64bit könnte auch die steuerung laufen? 
<fate> wegen helligkeit?
<LetoThe2nd> ich seh da keinen zusammenhang.
<fate> hm hab aber zu dem erä tnirgends was inem forum gefunden,  vll erst noch bei windoof bleiben und inem halben jahr nochmal linux draufklatschen wenn alles besser unterstützt wird undn vll gibts dann nen wiki eintrag
<fate> weil ohne helligkeitssteuerung ises ja echt fürn arsch
<tipo> also der prozessor dürte bei kernel > 2.6.34 keine probleme machen
<brot> fate: die i7 cpus werden vollständig unterstützt. sogar inklusive thermal-management
<fate> hm aber anscheinend taktet die cpu nich runter. weil ich hab unter windoof ne längere akkulaufziet
<brot> das kann an vielem liegen.
<tipo> das mit der display steuerung scheint eine eigenart der fujitsu familie zu sein ich habe hier mit einem dell und einem archlinux drauf keiner lei probleme
<brot> aber die cpu wird definitv runtergetaktet.
<fate> hm oke...was dann wohl so viel strom verbraucht
<fate> hab schon das laufwerk draussen undn zweiten akku drin und komm unter linux grad mal auf 4h
<brot> fate: powertop kann da aufschlüsse geben.
<fate> aber das eh erstmal noch nebensache, muss ertmal die helligkeit in griff kriegen
<tipo> es könnte an der grafikkarte liegen die nicht runtertaktet
<brot> was für ne gpu hast du denn?
<tipo> welche steckt dort drin?
<tipo> oh hier denken woll alle an das gleiche :)
<fate> geforce gt330M
<fate> ja das hab ich mir auch schon gedacht dass die grafikkarte wieder viel zieht 
<brot> fate: es laufen vermutlich grad beide grafikkarten ;)
<fate> brot: wie meinste beide? dass ich ne onboard und ne richtige drin hab?
<tipo> fate: welcher treiber ist installiert, opensource oder propritär
<fate> der prop. 
<fate> hab das ganze nvidia paket drauf mit dem setting manager
<tipo> hmm, der sollte das energiemanagment eigentlich richtig hinbekommen
<fate> hm der powe rmode steht auch auf adaptive nich auf maximum 
<fate> dieses fujitsu-latop modul scheint anscheinend dann auch nur für ältere modelle zu funktionieren
<brot> fate: jo, klang grad so :)
<fate> na toll ... 
<brot> fate: hast jetzt hybridgrafik oder nicht?
<LupusE> hi
<LupusE> zeitsofa: da?
<fate> brot: glaub nicht
<astolas> servus
<malformed> salute - kann mir bitte jemand erklären, wie ich texlive2010 unter kubuntu 10.10 installiert bekomme?
<tipo> apt-get install texlive
<sdx23> Auch zu finden in Ihrem favorisierten Synaptik und anderen.
<fate> tipo: meinst soll ich mein problem noch inem board schildern? oder eher erstmal aufgeben noch ne lösung für die steuerung zu finden
<malformed> nein - da ist texlive2009 drin, was einen referenz-fehler verursacht, wenn man hyperref mit biblatex verwendet, weil alte pakete verwendet werdem
<snuff> hallo , kennt sich jemand mit dem synaptic touchepad aus?
<Deem> ,frag? snuff 
<shetlandpony> snuff: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Longbottom> malformed: http://www.tug.org/texlive/doc/texlive-de/texlive-de.html <- Schon gelesen?
<snuff> und zwar geht es um die multi touche gesten . kann ich die aktivieren ?
<malformed> Longbottom: Nein, vielen Dank, das sollte helfen :)
<snuff> z.b das scrollen in dem ich am rechten touchepad rand mit dem finger runterfahre
<Longbottom> .oO (war der erste Treffer beim googlen nach texlive2010)
<snuff> z.b das scrollen in dem ich am rechten touchepad rand mit dem finger runterfahre
<malformed> Longbottom: Echt? Ich habe die ganze zeit nach texlive2010 kubuntu und solchen sachen gesucht :p
<Deem> snuff: die einstellung findest du unter " System --> Einstellungen --> Maus" und da dann auf Touchpad
<tipo> fate: ja am besten mal im board die problem schildern
<snuff> bin auf maus , da gibts aber nur die mauseinstellungen allgemein , nich fürs touchepad
<Deem> snuff: schau mal in deiner paketverwaltung ob das paket "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics" installiert ist
<snuff> ja treiber für das synaptics touchpad für den x.org-server
<Deem> ist installiert?
<snuff> ja 
<Deem> snuff: und "gpointing-device-settings" ?
<snuff> mom wird installiert
<snuff> bzw ist installiert wurde aber nicht als installiert makiert
<Deem> snuff: wenn du es installiert hast, dann starte es mal und versuch damit mal dein touchpad zu konfigurieren
<snuff> also wenn ich auf maus klick , kommt auch das fenster mit den mauseinstellungen auf , blos nicht touchepad
<Deem> snuff: das ist ein eigenständiges programm, das hat mit den maus einstellungen nix mehr zu tun _D
<snuff> ja aber da gibts auch nur die ps/2 generic mouse zu auswahl
<Deem> komisch
<snuff> gibts noch ne möglichkeit?
<Deem> snuff: einmal ein "sudo lshw" in einem pastebin bitte
<zeroC> hoi
<zeroC> der apache2 unter ubuntu nimmt doch immer die erste "domain" als default und routet alles dahin, wenn eine seite nicht erkannt/gefunden wird. gibt es eine moeglichkeit das zu unterbinden?
<Deem> zeroC: ein alias anlegen
<zeroC> Deem: was fuer einen alias?
<Deem> zeroC: einen der alles was nicht exisitert dorthin umleitet wo du es gerne hin hättest
<snuff> http://pastebin.com/PhyEBfrJ
<Deem> zb
<Deem> ok. dacht ich mir. steht nicht drin. ergo falscher befehl von mir =)
<zeroC> Deem: ich will ja das es gar nicht weiterleitet
<Deem> zeroC: dann leg es doch auf ein leeres index dokument. dann bekommt jeder nur ne leere seite angezeigt, wenn es die seite nicht gibt
<Deem> ,touchpad? snuff 
<shetlandpony> snuff, Touchpad ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Touchpad - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> snuff: schau dir mal den wikiartikel dazu an. möglicherweiße findest du das etwas brauchbares. ich bin grade ein wenig überfragt
<snuff> bin mal vorerst auch mal weg . aber danke für die hilfe
<dAnjou> Deem: du verstehst, was er will? ich nämlich nich
<Deem> kein thema
<dAnjou> zeroC: wenn ne seite angefordert wird, die nich existiert, gibts nen 404
<Deem> dAnjou: welchen meinst du? :D
<Deem> ach den
<dAnjou> zeroC: da wird nich viel rumgeroutet
<Deem> dAnjou: imo leitet apache wirklich immer zu ersten domain die konfiguriert wurde um. das macht er bei mir auch
<dAnjou> angenommen "example.net" wurde konfiguriert, *was* passiert dann, wenn man *was* macht?
<Deem> wenn du blub.domain.de eingibtst dun blub existiert nicht leitet er dich immer zu ersten eingerichteten domain um
<Deem> zumindest ist das bei mir so
<dAnjou> achsoo
<dAnjou> jetz is das problem erstmal klar
<Deem> dAnjou: vorausgesetzt er meint das auch so :D
<zeroC> Deem: genau das mein ich, aber wo ist das 'konfiguriert'? 
<dAnjou> zeroC: darfst dich hier dranhängen :P http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2724301/disable-apache-catch-all-subdomain
<zeroC> dAnjou: juhuu... ;)
<dAnjou> zeroC: hast aber zumindest nen stichwort, mit dem du google füttern kannst
<zeroC> dAnjou: stimmt, hab ich gerade gemacht, und auch gerade fuendig geworden! :)
<zeroC> ich muss das nur noch ausprobieren
<gschwepp> Hallo, weiß jemand eine möglichkeit den gesamten Keyboardoutput einer USB Tastatur in einen datei oder /dev/null zu pipen? Ich hab einen Bewegeungssensor aus einer alten Tastatur gebaut. Leider drückt er jetzt immer space und das möchte ich umgehen! 
<dAnjou> zeroC: soweit ich jetz bin, müsstest du wohl mod_rewrite einsetzen
<dAnjou> oder n alias wie Deem sagte
<zeroC> dAnjou: jetzt gehts, ich hab jetzt das hier gemacht http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4007383/apache-wildcard-at-domain-level
<zeroC> also zumindest schmeisst er mir dann ein forbidden
<zeroC> was auch nich schlecht ist
<zeroC> http://serverfault.com/questions/182929/wildcard-subdomain-directory-names
<fate> ich kann das fujitsu-laptop modul laden, aber ich komme dann nicht an die steuerung ran ..wo soll ich die werte dann setzen?
<dauerflucher> gschwepp: wenn du weisst, welche device file das keyboard verwendet, dann dürfte das kein problem sein mit cat
<pog> kann ich eine Applikation von einer anderen Parition/Installation via chroot *direkt* aufrufen, als waer's aus der eigenen, also mit einem Befehl?
<LetoThe2nd> pog: alias/skript - und sicher stellen, dass der ausführende chrooten darf.
<pog> thanks, ich muss dem man genau nachgehen, thanks LetoThe2nd
<pog> braucht dann auch nicht mehr resources?  wuerde je nach dem ersparen, dass man Open Office 3mal installieren muss.
<LetoThe2nd> klingt extremst nach xy-problem. also was ist x?
<LetoThe2nd> ,xy?
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nichts ueber xy, ich assoziiere aber Apache modproxyhtml, Apt-Proxy, Privoxy, sexy, squidGuard und up-imapproxy damit
<LetoThe2nd> schade, irgendwann konnte das mpony das mal.
<pog> ich moechte von 8.04 auf 10.04 migrieren, und z.B. das dortige Evoluion verwenden, mit meinem Mails. 
<pog> man koennt dann einfacher *schnell* aus einer anderen Distri arbeiten, ohne dass man alles installieren muss.
<jokrebel> hi
<Fuss-im-Ohr> sers
<LetoThe2nd> pog: klingt für mich völlig undurchdacht.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: was ist dadruch gewonnen, ne alte installation in ein chroot zu packen, ne neue aussen rum nur um dann wieder im chroot die alten tools zu verwenden?
<pog> na, vllt etwas spielerei
<pog> ja ja :-)
<Deem> mit welchem fstyp wird denn normalerweise ein usb stick eingehängt? mit cdrom?
<dauerflucher> o0
<jokrebel> Deem: Mit dem mit dem er Formatiert ist?
<pog> Deem: auto, sieht i,a was es ist.
<Deem> dann frag ich mich, warum mein system meinen usbstick versucht als cdrom zu mounten
<dauerflucher> Deem: wenn nicht, dann versuch's mal mit -t vfat
<pog> Was hast Du fuer ein stick, nicht so ein 3G?
<Deem> pog: dasn corsair 8gb stick
<pog> der mountet sich glaube zuerst als CD-Rom, wo Windows die Treiber davon ladet. 
<Deem> windows? o_O
<pog> die Sticks sind meist vfat formatiert, was ich weiss. 
<Deem> also das ding is fat32. das is doch vfat, oder?
<dauerflucher> Deem: jau
<pog> stichword usb modeswitch
<pog> Deem: ja (meiner meinung nach)
<Deem> hm.. bei fstype vfat sagt er mir es wäre ein falscher fstyp.
<Deem> wenn ich den aber an meinen desktop anhänge geht er
<Deem> nur am laptop mag er nicht
<pog> mach doch mal gparted
<pog> oder schau im Log oder dmesg, ob eine Meldung kommt.
<pog> was mountest Du denn? sdx1, nicht sdx?
<Deem> pog: sdb1
<pog> sollte o.k. sein...
<Deem> aber jetzt hba ichs am laptop mit fat32 formatiert und er will das ding immernoch als cdrom einhängen
<pog> es sei denn, es waere als super floppy formatiert.
<pog> vielleicht fehlt im die parition table
<pog> ihm
<Deem> pog: wie gesagt. an meinem desktop rechner gehts
<Deem> nur der laptop mag den usb stick nicht
<pog> beides linux?
<Deem> ja
<dauerflucher> Deem: was'n jetzt mit dmesg?
<Deem> dmesg sagt das: http://pastebin.com/8MdYyUxK
<Deem> isn bisschen lang geworden :D
<Deem> http://pastebin.com/arfD2HMz
<Deem> habs mal ein wenig gekürzt
<dauerflucher> Deem: hast du mal einen anderen usbport an deinem laptop ausprobiert?
<pog> [12458.708837]  sdb: sdb1 dis scheint mal zu stimmen...
<pog> versuche doch mal ntfs, schau mal was gparted sagt.
<pog> oder sudo blkid
<dauerflucher> Deem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/200287
<pog> sieht aus, als vaer das fs nicht vfat
<dauerflucher> pog: was bekanntes müsste er aber trotzdem mounten
<CoiVip> hey, wollte nicht in die Hilfestellung reinfunken, hätte allerdings ne Frage
<dauerflucher> ,frag? CoiVip
<shetlandpony> CoiVip: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<CoiVip> ok, mein nautilus geht nicht mehr
<CoiVip> und das seit dem gestrigen update
<dauerflucher> CoiVip: was heisst "geht nicht"
<CoiVip> also wenn ich das richtig verstehe logt die syslog ein segmentationfault von der libc
<CoiVip> es gibt recht viel hdd traffic und das wars
<dauerflucher> CoiVip: die fehlermeldung bitte einmal nopasten
<CoiVip> Feb 16 10:03:41 coivip-AOA110 kernel: [ 8701.965997] nautilus[30474]: segfault at bdcb24f5 ip 056b949b sp bfd2ac4c error 4 in libc-2.12.1.so[559d000+157000]
<Deem> ich kann egal welchen usb port benutzen er versucht immer den stick als cdrom zu mounten. jetzt hab ich mal dem stick mit fdisk ne neue partitionstabelle erstellt und dann eine primäre partition erstellt, die ich mit dem befehl "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1" zu vfat formatiert habe. immernoch dasselbe problem
<dauerflucher> Deem: zeig mal deine fstab her
<dauerflucher> CoiVip: gibt es einen versteckten ordner names .nautilus in deinem homeverzeichnis
<CoiVip> dauerflucher: jap, der ist leer
<Deem> dauerflucher: mit einem manuellen mount ging es jetzt plötzlich
<Deem> dauerflucher: ind er fstab steht sdb1 als cdrom drin. das is der fehler, richtig? :D
<dauerflucher> Deem: siehe bug report oben ;)
<dauerflucher> CoiVip: du könntest mal versuchen die nautilus einstellungen zurückzusetzen
<CoiVip> dauerflucher: wie das?
<Deem> dauerflucher: einwandfrei. danke. mounted wieder so wie es soll :D
<CoiVip> dauerflucher: bzw mom, ich frag google
<dauerflucher> CoiVip: sry, 'gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/nautilus' müsste der entsprechende befehl sein
<CoiVip> geht wieder
<CoiVip> dauerflucher: vielen dank
<pog> Deem also die Einstellungen in der fstab kannst Du mit einer expliziten Angabe im mount-befehl "ueberschreiben".
<pog> schau, doch mal in blkid, was der effektive filtyp ist und mounte ihn explizit mit mount -t filetyp
<dauerflucher> pog: ich denke eher, dass dieser eintrag in der fstab nicht sein sollte
<pog> ja, man sollte wohl den Fstab-Eintrag korrigieren, oder ev. auch rausnehmen, wenn's nicht cdrom ist. 
<dauerflucher> sdb1 ist einfach keine konvetionelle device file für ein cdrom-laufwerk
<pog> in fstab macht ein Eintrag meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn man mit der UUID mountet. 
<dauerflucher> pog: ich habe oben nicht umsonst einen bug report verlinkt ;)
<pog> ich hatte graqd mit 8.04 nie probleme mit usb-mount
<pog> komsich...
<pog> arbeite naemlich eigentlich fast immer mit 8.04
<dauerflucher> pog: gibt so dinge, die passieren manchmal
<pog> hat vllt auch noch mit der Hardware zu tun...
<pog> PC und Stick
<dauerflucher> pog: möglich… mir passieren diese dinge zwar auch nie, aber weiss der teufel
<dauerflucher> steckt man nicht drin in diesem linux
<pog> ja, ja,,,,
<Lufti_oO> Ich bin im Low-Graphics Mode, weil ich mich nicht mehr ohne crash von X normal einloggen kann. Eventuell liegt das an Compiz. Daher möchte ich es permanent deaktivieren. Im Low-Graphics mode kann ich das aber nicht persistent einstellen, da er dort automatisch deaktiviert ist. Eine idee? 
<Lufti_oO> gibt es da einen Befehl?
<dauerflucher> Lufti_oO: compiz deinstallieren?
<Lufti_oO> will es doch nur deaktivieren.
<Lufti_oO> soll ruhig noch drauf bleiben
<Frickelpit> Lufti_oO: terminal auf und metacity --replace & disown tippen
<Lufti_oO> disown macht was?
<Frickelpit> disown sorgt dafür, dass du nach schließen des terminals weiterhin metacity hast
<Lufti_oO> und das ist dann noch aktuell, wenn ich im normalen modus starte?
<Frickelpit> Lufti_oO: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Prozesssteuerung#Prozess-von-der-Shell-abkoppeln
<shetlandpony> Frickelpit's url: http://tinyurl.com/4etynju | Shell/Prozesssteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Lufti_oO> das gilt doch dann trotzdem nur für die aktuelle Session! Also solange ich mich im Low-Graphics-Mode befinde. Bei einem Neustart und starten von X im normalen Modus ist das nicht mehr aktiv.
<dauerflucher> Lufti_oO: musst ja auch nicht neu starten
<dauerflucher> ausloggen, einloggen
<Lufti_oO> dauerflucher, dadurch komme ich aber nicht in den normalen X modus. Ich bleibe im Low Graphics mode, darf mich nur neu anmelden.
<Lufti_oO> in welcher config steht, ob X mit metacity oder comiz startet?
<Frickelpit> schalt im erscheinungsbild die effekte aus
<Frickelpit> nichts anderes macht der befehl
<Lufti_oO> ja, aber es ist nicht persistent!
<dauerflucher> Lufti_oO: nano ~/.gnome/desktop/session/required_components/%gconf.xml
<Lufti_oO> Wenn ich im Low grafics mode bin, wird über das panel nicht die compiz einstellung von meinem normalen X modus geändert.
<realjoe> hi ich hab nen server, gibt es ein program, das mittels http anzeigt, wie viel speicherplatz noch auf einer festplatte frei ist?
<dauerflucher> oder versuch's mit 'gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/windowmanager --type string metacity'
<dauerflucher> meine fresse, wie ich diese gconf-scheisse hasse
<Lufti_oO> ;)
<dauerflucher> meine fresse, wie ich gnome hasse -.-
<Lufti_oO> ich freue mich auf unity ;)
<dauerflucher> das macht die scheisse nichts besser
<Lufti_oO> naja, ein neuanfang
<rumpe1> ,ot?
<dauerflucher> im support macht das für mich keinen unterschied, ich benutzte das einfach nicht
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Freakos> #warzone2100
<Freakos> join #warzone2100
<sl33py_0x15> slash vor join
<Lufti_oO> Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee, warum mein PC mit schwarzem Bildschirm immer dann einfriert, wenn ich mich korrekt eingeloggt habe, oder im Login-Screen in die Konsole wechsle? Das ist bei dem Nvidia 270.18 Treiber so, den ich über nvidia-current (ubuntu-x-swat) beziehe.
<Lufti_oO> Nutze Maverick 10.10 mit Gnome
<dauerflucher> Lufti_oO: ich denke, genau das ist der grund
<rumpe1> wsa ist ubuntu-x-swat? o.O
<Frickelpit> ein PPA
<rumpe1> ohje
<rumpe1> "bin raus aus dem ticket" - bekks  *g*
<Lufti_oO> Naja, ich musste updaten, weil bei mir seit dem ich Maverick habe bei ALLEN Treibern Abstürze oder Fehlanzeigen habe.
<Lufti_oO> Jetzt geht nur noch der Low-Graphics-Mode
<rumpe1> was für ne komische hardware ist das denn?
<Frickelpit> Lufti_oO: wie sieht denn deine xorg.conf aus?
<Lufti_oO> Bei Jaunty hat alles noch perfekt funktioniert. Nutze eine 9600M GT. Xorg.conf kommt...
<Lufti_oO> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399824/
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, hm... upgrade über paketverwaltung?
<Lufti_oO> jap
<Lufti_oO> immer
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, hattest du mal versucht den framebuffer abzuschalten? Falls er denn ueberhaupt laeuft :)
<Lufti_oO> wie kann ich das machen?
<bullgard> 'man e2fsck' behandelt lost+found nicht. In welcher Manpage ist lost+found behandelt?
<Lufti_oO> beaver74, Komme nicht in nvidia-settings rein, da der im Low Graphics Mode mir sagt, der Treiber würde garnicht laufen, .. verständlicherweise.
<rumpe1> bullgard, vielleicht hier? http://linux.die.net/man/8/mklost+found
<bullgard> Lufti_oO: Was gibt 'locate plymouth' aus?
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, ich persönlich würde die schuld dem dist-upgrade über paketverwaltung in die schuhe schieben und schön frisch aufsetzen... aber fundierte argumente außer persönliche erfahrungen kann ich dazu nicht liefern.
<beaver74> Lufti_oO, den fb koenntest in der /etc/defaults/grub unter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT abschalten, dort sollte dann 'fb=false' und 'noplymouth' angehaengt werden. Das Ganze dann mit 'sudo update-grub' uebernehmen.
<Lufti_oO> bullgard, locate plymouth: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399825/
<Deem> dauerflucher: ich denke, dass mein linux diesen fstab eintrag generiert hatte, weil der usb stick bei der installation das installationsmedium war.
<Lufti_oO> Dann mache ich mal einen Neustart. Bis gleich ;)
<dauerflucher> Deem: jau, das könnte gut sein
<dauerflucher> ziemlich unschön, wenn man mal so darüber nachdenkt
<sl33py_0x15> Ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich des /usr Verzeichnisses
<dauerflucher> ,frag? sl33py_0x15
<shetlandpony> sl33py_0x15: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<sl33py_0x15> Im Wiki wird das Verzeichnis als "User" beschrieben, ich habe hier jetzt aber eine Seite vor mir liegen (kleiner auszug aus der LPI) und dort steht drin das es "Unix System Resources" heißt, was stimmt denn nun?
<beaver74> interessante Frage ;)
<beaver74> sl33py_0x15, wuerde mich auch interessieren
<Lufti_oO> Es geht immer noch nicht. ..,fb=false,noplymouth ausprobiert. :(
<Lufti_oO> Habt ihr vielleicht noch eine Idee?
<beaver74> sorry Lufti_oO, war ein Versuch
<dauerflucher> sl33py_0x15: beides stimmt
<dadrc> sl33py_0x15, beaver74: Google sagt, früher User, heute user system resources
<dauerflucher> sl33py_0x15: zu unix-zeiten war /usr das, was heute /home ist
<sl33py_0x15> ja das ist mir bekannt
<beaver74> oha, danke dadrc 
<bullgard> rumpe1: Vielen Dank!
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, wie gesagt... mehr als schön frisch installieren fällt mir auch nicht ein.  Die Karte sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen...
<dadrc> http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/usr.html ← zum Nachlesen ;)
<pog> meiner Meinung nach waren unter usr die Applikationsprogramme, die nicht im Root-Filesystem waren.
<rumpe1> bullgard, hab ich übrigens über google "man lost+found" gefunden :>
<bullgard> aha
<beaver74> pog, das ist doch noch immer so!?
<Lufti_oO> ich kann nur Pakete für die Nvidia Treiber 96, 173, 180, 185 und dank ubuntu-x-swat über nvidia-current den 270er finden. Auf der folgenden Seite ist auch noch vom 195er die rede. Wie komme ich an den ran? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<rumpe1> bullgard, son lokales google wär ne ziemlich feine sache.... hm... 
<beaver74> pog, glaub das unterscheidet /bin und /usr/bin
<rumpe1> oder gibts da was schlaues für die man-seiten?
<pog> vielleicht war ganz zur urzeiten /usr auch /home, aber hoechstens ganz zu urzeiten imo
<sl33py_0x15> es steht aber auch ausdruecklich darin das es nicht User heißt :D, das verwirrt einwenig.
<rumpe1> (außer grep :P)
<bullgard> rumpe1: Gibt es-
<dauerflucher> rumpe1: man -k pattern
<pog> vielleicht gab es mal ein Verzeichnis user (was heute home ist)...
<rumpe1> dauerflucher, oh... cool.tnx.
<dauerflucher> rumpe1: man --help ;)
<rumpe1> pog, dann hätte man aber auch noch n "e" spendiern können.... :/
<rumpe1> dauerflucher, oh.... fantastisch :D
<sl33py_0x15> naja, vielen dank.
<gschwepp> dauerflucher: Hallo. Sorry für die späte Reaktion,musste nach hause fahren! Leider kommt immer auch was durch obwohl dich das file kenne! 
<dauerflucher> gschwepp: was war noch mal im detail dein problem?
<ollypunk> ??8-)??
<sl33py_0x15> dauerflucher ich moechte mich noch mal korrigieren, in /usr waren damals nur die Nutzerdaten die dann spaeter ein eigenes Verezeichniss bekommen haben, zumindest hab ich das so gerade gelesen, ist ne ganze Menge :D.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ich möchte eine DL DVD bespielen, growisofs meckert aber. http://pastebin.com/bKJgUbFn
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: die parameterabfolge ist falsch
<dauerflucher> das -Z muss vor das device
<dauerflucher> also zwei parameter weiter nach rechts in der zeile
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: ok, danke
<flowlo> hi
<flowlo> ich habe in meinen logs von bootchart entdeckt, dass die ersten 15s des bootvorgangs nur init, kthreadd, events, khelper, kblockb, seriod und async läuft. irgendwie kommt mir das zu lange vor, da ich schonmal 11s zum booten gebraucht habe. könnte mir jemand einen ansatz geben um nach der ursache zu suchen?
<Pilatus> habe vor kurzem bei der ssh Anmeldung von PWs auf Keys gewechselt leider blockt fail2ban nicht bei falschem Key nach 3 Fehlversuchen die IP wie bei einem PW, kann ich das noch realisieren ?
<dAnjou> Pilatus: fail2ban analysiert log-meldungen
<dAnjou> Pilatus: höchstwahrscheinlich ist die log-meldung bei fehlerhafter anmeldung per key anders als per passwort
<Guest63588> Hi Leute, ich habe ein Programm, welches die Messwerte eines Unterdruckmessgerätes aufzeichnet und in einer Datei abspeichert. Dieses Programm ist in einer *.tar.gz datei gespeicher. Mein Prof meinte ich könnte das einfach über die Paketverwaltung installieren, wie mache ich das?
<dAnjou> Guest63588: kannst du nich
<rumpe1> Guest63588, kannst du schon
<Fuchs> Guest63588: ein .tar.gz kannst Du nicht ueber die Paketverwaltung installieren, es sei denn, es liegt ein .deb drin
<Fuchs> ,kompilieren? Guest63588 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss nichts ueber kompilieren, ich assoziiere aber GCC, Qgfe und SciTE damit
<dAnjou> mist, zu lahm
<dauerflucher> ,Programme_kompilieren? Guest63588
<shetlandpony> Guest63588, Programme_kompilieren ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren - Weitere Infos im query ...
<rumpe1> Guest63588, erstmal entpacken ... wenns erst noch kompiliert werden muss, nutzte statt "make install" "checkinstall" und das wird dann über die paketverwaltung eingerichtet.
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: die erste frage wäre aber eigentlich, welches programm ist das denn?
<Guest63588> Ein programm vom Prof.
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: hat das vielleicht trotzdem einen namen?
<dAnjou> hrhr, der hat bestimmt kein deb erstellt
<dauerflucher> dAnjou: behauptest du jetzt einfach
<rumpe1> hm... sind .debs eigentlich komprimiert?
<dauerflucher> rumpe1: jau
<dAnjou> das "bestimmt" drückt ne vermutung aus
<rumpe1> dann wärs ja hohl ^^
<fornext> Wenn ich eine Strecke von 4 cm drucke, liefert mein Laserdrucker nur eine Länge von 3.9 cm. Ich versuche das zu korrigieren. Die benutzte Anwendung liefert wohl genaue Werte an den Druckertreiber. Kannn mir jemand einen Tipp geben was ich tun könnte?
<Guest63588> pressure_log.tar.gz
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: ok, dann zurück zum kompilieren
<dAnjou> Guest63588: entpacks doch mal und sag uns, ob eine datei namens "Makefile" drin is
<Guest63588> dAnjou, jop is drin
<rumpe1> fornext, entsprechend skalieren?
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: auch eine README oder INSTALL?
<Guest63588> INSTALL und README ja, README ist aber leer
<dauerflucher> gut, den inhalt der INSTALL würde ich gerne im nopaste sehen
<rumpe1> fornext, und wenns so exakt sein muss, dann vielleicht noch horizontale und vertikale skalierung checken...
<fornext> rumpe1, ich könntedas tun, nur leider muss ich dann erst in ein anderes Programm exportieren. Wäre bei jedem Drucken unnötige arbeit.
<dAnjou> zurück zu Pilatus: du müsstest dich mal fehlerhaft anmelden und dann in die auth.log gucken, wie die message aussieht. dann kannst du dafür ne filterregel in den fail2ban-configs erstellen
<gschwepp> dauerflucher: ich würde gerne mein keyboard komplett auf /dev/null pipen
<rumpe1> fornext, was genau musst du dann in welches programm exportieren?
<Guest63588> dauerflucher, nopaste?
<dAnjou> Guest63588: http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<fornext> rumpe1, das Quellprogramm ist GeoGebra.
<rumpe1> fornext, ist eben straight-forward... was simpleres fällt mir auch nicht ein. 
<rumpe1> fornext, ansonsten vielleicht mal in druckertreiber einlesen ^^
<Guest63588> dauerflucher, http://nopaste.info/8287424741.html
<gschwepp> dauerflucher: ich habe mir einen bewegungssensor gebaut aus einer tastatur! 
<dauerflucher> gschwepp: hm, da kommste mit 'ner I/O redirection nicht weit, kein plan wie man das effektiv abfangen kann
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: ok, das sieht zumindest schonmal einfach aus ^^
<gschwepp> dauerflucher: ach verdammt :) ich hab schon fast alles versucht. grrr
<dadrc> "Good luck"
<dAnjou> statt "make install" bitte "checkinstall"
<dAnjou> und mit root-rechten
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: mach im quellcodeverzeichnis, was in der INSTALL steht, aber ersetzte "make install" mit "sudo checkinstall"
<Guest63588> ok
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: checkinstall musst du evtl. nach installieren
<dauerflucher> ebenso wie evtl das paket build-essential
<dAnjou> und ganz vielen libs :P
<dAnjou> ggf.
<Guest63588> sudo apt-get install checkinstall oder wie?
<dAnjou> jo
<fornext> rumpe1, huch, ich hatte glück. Im Druckertreiber auf 103% skaliert funktioniert wohl global für alle Anwendungen.
<Guest63588> dauerflucher, ok er installiert checkinstall
<rumpe1> fornext, hui :)
<dauerflucher> gschwepp: hast du zwei tastaturen an dem rechner laufen und musst nur eine davon abfangen?
<rumpe1> fornext, wobei... 2,564 ist nicht ganz 3 .... aber wenn das genau genug ist...
<fornext> rumpe1, werde das mit veschiedenen Längen und Richtungen testen. Kann ja noch sein, dass x/y unterschiedlich skaliert werden müsste. Dann hätte ich Pech.
<dauerflucher> gschwepp: oder hast du nur diesen bewegungssensor? weil dann kannste einfach eine xmodmap ohne zuweisung verwenden
<rumpe1> fornext, und vielleicht mal längen >4cm testen....
<Guest63588> dauerflucher, *** Installation Fehlgeschlagen ... Räume auf . . . OK Auf Wiedersehen!
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: nach ./configure und make?
<Guest63588> ne nach chekinstall
<dAnjou> Guest63588: du musst das andere vorher noch ausführen
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: ERSTE "./configure, DANN "make" und erst DANACH "sudo checkinstall"
<Guest63588> dAnjou, ok und was?
<dAnjou> Guest63588: so wie es in der INSTALL steht
<rumpe1> Guest63588, und wenn bei den vorherigen schritten Fehler gemeldet werden, die erst beheben vorm weitermachen!
<Guest63588> dAnjou, sorry ja alles klar
<dAnjou> Guest63588: nur OHNE "make install"
<rumpe1> dazu aufmerksam ausgaben mitverfolgen :)
<dAnjou> Guest63588: stattdessen "sudo checkinstall"
<dAnjou> aber das haben wir alles schon 3mal gesagt
<IchEsseDichAuf> was ist der unterschied zwischen -e und -x bei gnome-terminal? hier ein auszug aus man-page http://pastebin.com/7h7SMyWk
<rumpe1> dAnjou, ich schon vor ner Viertelstunde ^^
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: ja
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: -e nur das was direkt danach steht
<dAnjou> rumpe1: jeder von uns einmal :P
<Guest63588> ok bei ./configure sagt er mir, das gtk+-2.0.0 fehlt
<dauerflucher> -x alles was danach steht
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: dann mal viel spass beim auflösen der abhängigkeiten
<rumpe1> dAnjou, erster :>
<rumpe1> Guest63588, dann das beheben
<dAnjou> Guest63588: damit sind immer dev-pakete gemeint
<rumpe1> Guest63588, willkommen in der welt des Pakete-Selberbasteln ^^
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: und bei -x ?
<Guest63588> kann ich die in der Paketverwaltung nachinstallieren?
<dAnjou> Guest63588: also in der art libgtk+-2.0.0-dev
<dAnjou> Guest63588: unbedingt
<Guest63588> dann tue ich das jetzt als erstes mal
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: libgtk2.0-dev
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: ich kann zb aus einen nautilus-script kein gnome-termninal -x starten
<dAnjou> oder so
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: gnome-terminal -e "command" -X -Y | gnome-terminal -x "command -X -Y"
<IchEsseDichAuf> ah
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: frag mich aber nicht, warum nautilus sowas nicht versteht
<dAnjou> dauerflucher: sicher, dass man bei -x "" brauch?
<IchEsseDichAuf> ne, ich habs einfach gleich mit -x versucht, ohne den ersten mit -e
<dauerflucher> dAnjou: mann, das war zur verdeutlichung, was als ein befehl erkannt wird
<dAnjou> hat er das so verstanden?
<dauerflucher> ich traue ihm das durchaus zu, ja
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: evtl. knallt dir nautilus noch was hinter die befehlszeile, was nicht angezeigt wird… dann würde -x nicht gehen
<dAnjou> ich würde einfach nich -x nehmen
<dAnjou> nimm -e und pack "" um den befehl
<dAnjou> fertsch
<bullgard> rumpe1: '~$ zgrep lost+found /usr/share/man/man*/*gz'  (Dauert aber ewig und belastet die CPU stark.)
<Guest63588> dAnjou, ok ./config hat jetzt ohne probleme geklappt. aber bei checkinstall bricht er wieder ab mit "Installation fehlgeschlafen"
<dAnjou> Guest63588: nen "make" ausgeführt?
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: kannst du einmal die gesamte ausgabe vom ./configure bist zum abgebrochenen checkinstall nopasten
<Guest63588> dAnjou, no sollte doch checkinstall machen oder?
<dAnjou> Guest63588: außerdem müsste es "./configure" sein
<dauerflucher> AAAAARGH
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: du tippst jetzt folgendes in deinen terminal
<dAnjou> Guest63588: ernsthaft! trollst du?
<linuxius> hallo. ich möchte gerne dokument von /media/Daten
<dauerflucher> ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<dauerflucher> Guest63588: die zeile so in den terminal
<bullgard> linuxius: Was möchtest Du?
<IchEsseDichAuf> irgendwie ist es voll seltsamm, ich schreibe dieses nautilus scrip, und möchte wissen, was jetzt als argument ankommt
<IchEsseDichAuf> http://pastebin.com/MC6LqyeF
<linuxius> hallo. ich möchte gerne dokumente einer partition (/media/Daten) in einem wiki nutzen. dafür habe ich apache installiert. wie kann ich den ordner einbinden? via alias?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: es kommt also weder mit -x noch mit -e an?
<Guest63588> dauerflucher, super hat geklappt
<dauerflucher> …
<dauerflucher> ohne worte
<linuxius> alles läuft nur auf dem lokalen rechner...
<Guest63588> dauerflucher, dAnjou danke euch zwei
<IchEsseDichAuf> doch in der 4. zeile klappt diese konstruktion nicht, ich will nur blos den argumenten in einer datei zw. speichern
<Deem> linuxius: warum nicht die daten in /var/www kopieren?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: ich kriege das gerade nicht mal so auf der befehlszeile hin
<Deem> linuxius: aber ansonsten kann man das mit einem virtualhost realisieren. einfach als documentroot /media/Daten angeben
<linuxius> hm... es sind viele Dateien, die ich auf einer separaten Partition habe, damit sie getrennt vom System vorhanden sind. Mit diesen Arbeite ich fast täglich und möchte sie im Wiki nur verlinken...
<linuxius> pdf etc...
<Deem> linuxius: schau dir mal das an. das ist das was du suchst http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/vhosts/examples.html
<linuxius> danke. werde mir das mal zu gemüte führen...
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: auf der befehlszeile gibts meistens kein $1
<Lufti_oO> Ich habe bei der Installation Maverick angegeben, dass ich mein Homeverzeichnis verschlüsseln lassen möchte. Kann ich das rückgängig machen?
<bekks> Nein.
<Lufti_oO> mist
<bekks> Du kannst da nur rumtricksen, um an einer Neuinstallation vorbeizukommen.
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: ich bin nicht doof :P
<bekks> Neuinstallation ist aber deutlich einfacher :)
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: aber ein "echo 1 >file" klappt hier auch net
<dauerflucher> weder mit -e noch mit -x
<Lufti_oO> einfacher, dauert aber länger. Hab hier nur ne sehr langsame Festplatte für die Entschlüsselte Kopie herumliegen
<dauerflucher> aber "xterm -e "echo 1 >file" klappt bestens
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: was hast du denn kaputt gemacht ? :)
<Internet> emerge php
<Frickelpit> falsches fenster ;)
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: gar nichts… hier läuft alles rund bei mir… fast
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: hast du noch im kopf, di utility die den absoluten pfad rausgibt?
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: evtl. könntest du deine brennfunktion als funktion in die bash_aliases schreiben oder als script in ~/bin ablegen, dann verwirrt den terminal die parameter nicht
<Steppenreiter> gibts einen besonderen grund warum bei videos (zB youtube) das bild zwar vergrößert wird wenn ich auf vollbild drücke aber es halt nicht vollbild ist
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: na, das ist für meinen sehr alten bruder, der weiß nicht mal, was die console, oder dass es bei ihm kein windows xp auf dem laptop installiert ist. ich packe es ihm jetzt remote in die nautilius scripte rein, und der wird glücklich
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: entschuldige, ich habe gerade nicht gerafft, dass du das ja schon in einem script hast
<beaver74> Steppenreiter, auch nicht wenn du deinen Browser selbst ins Vollbild bringst?
<Steppenreiter> hmm mal gucken
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: schreib einfach eine function da rein für das brennen - z.B. burn () { growisofo uswm } und im case statement dann gnome-terminal -e burn
<dauerflucher> das sollte der eigentlich raffen
<Steppenreiter> ja noch immer kein vollbild
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: ich habe da bedenken, dass sollte schon idiotensicher sein
<IchEsseDichAuf> nautilusscrips sind da schon geil
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: wenn das sowieso ein script ist, dann ist es doch latte, was genau da drin steht
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: ich meine, diese scripte da sind nicht mehr als bash-scripte, die man über das kontextmenü aufrufen kann
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: ja kla, es kommt halt auf wie man den script aufruft. also in irgendeinen "schwarzen fenster" was tippe, oder in "explorer" per rechtsclick ;)
<beaver74> Steppenreiter, evtl mal hier nachlesen, gibt auch einen Abschnitt "Probleme im Vollbildmodus" - http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: ich befürchte wir missverstehen uns hier
<IchEsseDichAuf> ja, irgendwie schon
<IchEsseDichAuf> im script selbst sehe ich kein vorteil von einer funktion
<Lufti_oO> gibt es eine ebenso schnelle alternative zu "mv", um Dateien zu kopieren, aber gleichzeit zu sehen, welchen Fortschritt der Prozess macht?
<bekks> Nein. :)
<dauerflucher> IchEsseDichAuf: ich aber, wenn du die erfolgreicher an den gnome-terminal übergeben kannst, anstatt den befehl da direkt hinter zu schreiben
<dauerflucher> ist ansich aber auch egal
<dauerflucher> hauptsache funzt
<IchEsseDichAuf> Lufti_oO: dd und pv kombo, aber nicht schnell
<Lufti_oO> schnell sollte es sein, .. sind sehr viele Dateien und insgesamt 80GB :/
<Lufti_oO> was ist mit einer alternative zu cp?
<IchEsseDichAuf> dauerflucher: ;) ok, denn gnome-terminal brauch ich für die ausgabe, da läuft der fortschrittbalken und der gleiche mist
<rockstar2> rsync?
<IchEsseDichAuf> rsync
<Lufti_oO> rsync scheint mir verdammt langsam
<Longbottom> Lufti_oO: Du kannst "mv -v" probieren.
<beaver74> was die ganze Sache dann aber auch wieder ausbremst ;)
<IchEsseDichAuf> 80GB ist nicht viel
<IchEsseDichAuf> wenn natürlich du keine externe festplatte über com1 betreibst
<Lufti_oO> ich glaube, bei mir ist eh die ecrypt Entschlüsselung der limitierende Faktor
<pog> ich hab ein langsames Netz, vermutlich ein problem der Nameserver (ping auf ip hat normale performance). Wie kann ich in ubuntu 10.04 ueber die config die Nameserver aendern?
<sash_> pog: /etc/resolv.conf
<pog> aber das waere dann nur temporaer, aber kann es mal zumindest testen, ob's was bringt.
<sash_> was nur sinn macht, wenn du kein laptop mit wlan hast und immer rgendwo anders hast
<sash_> ansonsten sollte sich das auch im networkmanager einstellen lassen
<pog> verbinde mich immer mit dem gleichen WLAM
<pog> ev. unter dem entsprechenden WLAN, mal schauen...
<dadrc> Im Network-Manager kannste einen DNS-Server einstellen, ja
<pog> ich frage mich, woher die Nameserver eintraege stammen, einer von bluewin, und einer falsch...
<pog> steht da, dass sie vom nm generiert werden...
<pog> komischerweise hab ich letzer Zeit allgemein etwas Probleme mit dem Netz, mit der DNS-Auflopesung auch unter 8.04
<pog> wollte den neuen Flash-player fuer 10.04 runterladen auf Adobe apt fuer gt 9.04, wie komme ich an den korrekten apt-eintrag?
<Frickelpit> pog: ?
<pog> youtube motzt... wegen falscher Flash-version 
<Frickelpit> welche hast du denn?
<jokrebel> pog: Nimm besser nicht was von Fremden Seiten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/adobe_flash
<Frickelpit> jokrebel: der installer aus den quellen läd den auch von da ;)
<pog> bin grad am schauen, was installiert ist, oder ab es an bestimmten vids liegt.
<Frickelpit> pog: youtube/html5 ;)
<jokrebel> Frickelpit: da hast Du wohl recht; Der weg über den Ubuntueigenen Flashplugin-Installer ist IMHO aber trotzdem zu bevorzugen.
<pog> ich werd's mal so versuchen wie im Link, jokrebel, thanks.
<pog> ha, meine 10.04 Installation laeuft noch gar nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit :-)
<pog> auch die Updates gehen nicht korrekt, frage mich, ob es an meinem Netzwerk liegt, oder falschen Eintraegen in apt-sources
<Frickelpit> pog: ohne fehlermeldungen können wir auch nur raten
<pog> er kann nicht auf die quellen zugreifen, muss kontrollieren, ob die Quellen anpingbar sind, einmal waren die Quellen durchaus o.k. aber der Fehler trat wegen der DNS-Aufloesung auf. 
<linuxius> bullgard: ich habe das Virtual Host "Daten" angelegt. Wie kann ich es im Browser nun aufrufen?
<bullgard> linuxius: Ich habe das schon lange nicht mehr gemacht und kann kaum helfen. Bitte frage die anderen.
<linuxius> danke trotzdem.
<linuxius> ich habe ein Virtual Host "Daten" angelegt. Wie kann ich es im Browser aufrufen?
<Deem> linuxius: hast du ihm denn ein alias zugewiesen? wenn ja, dann damit.
<linuxius> hm, in welcher Datei müsste ich dies gemacht haben?
<Deem> in derselben, in der du den virtual host eingerichtet hast
<linuxius> in /etc/apache2/sites-available/Daten?
<linuxius> Deem: ja habe ServerAlias Daten eingetragen... müsste es nun unter http://localhost/Daten
<Deem> ein virtualhost eintrag besteht in der regl aus <VirtualHost *:80>, dann ein "ServerName domain.de", dann "ServerAlias einesubdomain.domain.de", "DocumentRoot hier/kommt/mein/pfad/hin" und abschließend nochmal ein ">/VirtualHost>
<linuxius> Deem: das habe ich gemacht. ServerAlias Daten ist eingetragen. Kann ich ihn unter http://localhost/Daten aufrufen?
<Deem> linuxius: ich würde dir raten dein alias "daten.localhost" zu nennen, dann brauchst du keine änderung in der host datei vorzunehmen, da localhost ja schon bekannt ist
<Deem> linuxius: nein. nur mit Daten funktioniert es nicht, weil diese "domain" keiner ip zugewiesen ist. Dein rechner weiß nicht, wohin diese domain zeigt.
<Deem> das würde einfach ins leere laufen und niemals deinen apache erreichen, ausser du konfigurierst es in der host datei, dass du deinem rechner sagst, dass "Daten" localhost ist
<schweegi> beim komprimieren von daten ins 7z-Format mit aktiviertem passwort und aktivierter Strukturverschlüsselung erscheint folgender Fehler: http://img267.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfotoic.png/ Wie kann ich diesen beheben? 
<dauerflucher> schweegi: jetzt die ausgabe vom terminal wäre 'ne coole sache
<schweegi> dauerflucher, wie heißt nochmal der befehl des komprimierungsprogramms?
<linuxius> Deem: und wie rufe ich das virtual host nun auf?
<dauerflucher> schweegi: 7z oder dem grafischen frontend?
<schweegi> dauerflucher, im grafischen frontend.. mit dem standard-ubuntu komprimierwerkzeug, das man im kontextmenü findet
<dauerflucher> schweegi: file-roller
<Deem> linuxius: hast du ihm dne Alias "daten.localhost" gegeben?
<linuxius> ja
<Deem> linuxius: dann einfach im browser "daten.localhost" eingeben
<schweegi> dauerflucher, beim direkten aufruf  scheint es zu funktionieren. liegt es daran, das man eventuell nicht mehrere ordner gleichzeitig komprimieren kann in einem einzigen archiv?
<dauerflucher> schweegi: das sollte eigentlich gar kein problem sein
<dauerflucher> aber frag mich nicht, was z.B. nautilus da so treibt
<schweegi> dauerflucher, wollte eigentlich meine ganzen daten auf ein externes medium sichern in einem passwortgeschützten archiv, aber wenn ich mit dem direkten aufruf von file-roller jeden ordner einzeln hinzufügen muss, ist mir das zu mühsam.. :P 
<dauerflucher> schweegi: man file-roller
<dauerflucher> schweegi: müssten passende cli switches vorhanden sein
<schweegi> alles klar, danke
<linuxius> Deem: hm, das geht nicht. Hier was ich gemacht habe: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399826/
<Deem> linuxius: lass mal diesen ganzen quatsch im virtualhost block weg, ausser sername, serveralias und documentroot. den ganzen anderen käse brauchst du nicht
<Deem> linuxius: und nimm in der ports.con das 127.0.0.1 raus. ist das Listen da mit großem L? das muss nämlich ein großes L sein.
<Deem> linuxius: aber der port muss stehn bleiben. es sollte dann so aussehen "Listen 80"
<Deem> linuxius: und danach dann ein "/etc/init.d/apache2 restart"
<dirty-harry> warum bin ich bei  "last -f  bei /var/log/btmp" noch eingeloggt und bei "lastb" nich mehr -->> http://paste.ubuntu.com/567801/
<linuxius> Deem: er hat den Server nicht gefunden.
<Deem> linuxius: wie jetzt? wer hat was nicht gefunden?
<linuxius> wenn ich daten.localhost eintippe schreibt er: Der Server unter www.daten.localhost konnte nicht gefunden werden.
<Deem> o_O wieso ist da ein www. davor?
<Deem> versuchs mal mit http://daten.localhost
<linuxius> Deem: das habe ich... dann schreibt er es nachher bei der fehlermeldung mit www.daten.localhost
<Deem> linuxius: bringt apache bei dir die fehlermeldung, dass er seinen domain name nicht bestimmen konnte?
<bekks> http://localhost/
<linuxius> nein
<linuxius> die bringt er nicht
<linuxius> bekks: dann bringt er die Standard-Startseite
<Deem> ok. das scheint nicht so einfach zu sein. auf einem server leitet er alles, was über die ip und den port 80 an den server kommt zu einer bekannten domain um. bei localhsot scheint er das nicht zu tun
<linuxius> Deem: die Idee ist von meinem moin-moin-Wiki links auf die Festplatte zu erstellen. Dafür habe ich apache installiert. Unter http://localhost:8080 läuft das wiki. 
<linuxius> Deem: danke trotzdem.
<bekks> linuxius: Was soll denn sonst passieren?
<linuxius> bekks: ich kann ja im moin-moin-Wiki nicht links direkt auf die festplatte machen. ich möchte aber im Wiki Daten auf der Partition /media/Daten aufrufen können (z.B. .pdf Dateien). Ich weiss nun nicht wie ich den Link setzen kann.
<bekks> Was hat das mit Apache und http://localhost/ zu tun?
<linuxius> hm, wie kann ich denn die Datei sonst aufrufen?
<Deem> bekks: im apache kann man doch virtualhosts zuweisen mit unterschiedlichen ordnern und da kann man doch auch andere ordner wie nur /var/ww eintragen, oder irre ich da?
<bekks> Deem: Du irrst nicht.
<bekks> Nur löst das sein Problem genau gar nicht :)
<Deem> bekks: ich dachte eine subdomain zu localhost mit einem link auf /media/Daten würde da klappen
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach file:///media/daten/datei.pdf als Linkziel eintragen?
<Deem> oh. stimmt. das geht ja auch. daran hatte ich garnicht gedacht... und ich überleg mich hier zu tode wie ich demhelfen kann, dass das funktioniert =)
<linuxius> das geht eben offensichtlich nicht. weil der browser nicht einfach Dateien auf dem Rechner aufrufen kann... wurde mir gesagt. Habs probiert. geht nicht...
<Deem> vermutlich, weil der user www-data unter dem apache läuft keinen zugriff auf die datei hat
<linuxius> Deem: This works fine under Internet Explorer, but Firefox and Mozilla block links to local files for security purposes.
<bekks> Also "geht" es.
<linuxius> interessant: wenn ich in der /etc/hosts 127.0.0.1 localhost Daten eintrage und dann in firefox http://daten sagt er neu: Firefox kann keine Verbindung zu dem Server unter daten aufbauen. ist das besser?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Wieso sollte es besser sein?
<linuxius> weil er vorher die meldung ausgab dass er den server nicht gefunden hat...
<webs553> Hallo, ein Prozess namens "tracker-store" braucht sehr viel CPU. Ich dachte bisher, dass dieser zu einer vor einiger Zeit gemachten Installation der Tracker Dateisuche gehört und das der Indexierungsprozess ist, aber nachdem ich vorhin diese Tracker Suche deinstalliert habe und auch neu gestartet habe, existiert der Prozess schon wieder.Was ist das? Wie bekomm ichs weg?
<pog> was verlangt nun wieder apt:/url  (auf der Website "jetzt installieren) bei mir geht da nichts automatisch, sondern nich muss im Verzeichnis eine SW waehlen.
<sdx23> webs553: apt-file find bin/tracker-store wird dir das Paket nennen, zu dem das gehört.
<rockstar2> pog: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apturl
<pog> ich hab jetzt sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pog> installiert, danke, werde das noch anschauen.
<Lufti_oO> habe meine externe festplatte mit ext3 formatiert. Nun kann ich nicht draufschreiben, obwohl ich dem Hauptverzeichnis die Dateirechte 777 gegeben habe. Was mache ich falsch?
<Lufti_oO> Besitzer ist root:root
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, was meinst du mit "Hauptverzeichnis"?
<Lufti_oO> root auf der Festplatte
<rumpe1> ?
<Lufti_oO> na die festplatte selbst
<Lufti_oO> wie man das auch immer nennt ;)
<rumpe1>  /media/platte z.B?
<Lufti_oO> joa
<pog> versuche mal, ob wenigsens root das machen kann, Lufti_oO
<Lufti_oO> gemountet habe ich, indem ich die Platte unter "Orte" ausgewählt habe. So soll das auch in Zukunft funktionieren.
<Lufti_oO> root darf
<Lufti_oO> klappt wunderbar
<rumpe1> gib mal ausgabe von "mount" und "ls -l /media" (wenn da der mountpunkt ist) in pastebin
<pog> ah... dann sollte eigentlich ein user mit 777 draufkoennen...
<Lufti_oO> Meine Platte in /media: drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2011-02-16 21:03 914ceda0-f5cb-4b4b-8e62-c2ebb6ac7b6e
<tipo> andere haben nur ausführungs rechte
<tipo> du scheinst es nicht geändert zu haben
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, mach da mal noch o+w
<pog> na, mein flash geht nun im 10.04, der reader war nicht eine alte version, sondern gar nicht installiert, zum Glueck sind die Fehlermeldungen immer so korrekt.
<tipo> ändere doch einfach den besitzer mit "chmod user:user /platte"
<Lufti_oO> mmh, habe auf der Platte mit "sudo chmod -R 777 *" die Rechte gesetzt. In /media hat das Verzeichnis nur die obigen Rechte. Bin ich allerdings im Verzeichnis, hat "." die Rechte 777.
<rumpe1> ohje
<rumpe1> wer ist "."?
<rumpe1> ahso...
<pog> ich wuerde nie alles auf 777 setzen, sondern die User und Gruppen korrekt setzen.
<rumpe1> chmod -R 777 *  ist eher... nicht so doll
<Lufti_oO> halt, .. lesefehler. 777 habe ich nur dem Inhalt gegeben, nicht dem Verzeichnis (die Platte) selbst.
<rumpe1> noch schlimmer ^^
<Lufti_oO> Tschuldigung ;)
<Lufti_oO> Habe die rechte von /media/cryptischer-plattenname auf 777 gesetzt. So soll das sein. Nun geht alles ;) .. Einwände?
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, mach doch einfach mal "sudo chmod a+rwx /media/mountpunkt ; sudo chown username:users /media/mountpunkt"
<Lufti_oO> ahh ;)
<rumpe1> username ersetzen türlich ^^
<Lufti_oO> rumpe1, auf einem anderen PC gibt es dann den user nicht, dort darf dann nur mit "root" eine von mir erstellte Datei geändert werden.
<webs553> sdx23: danke, leider spuckt apt-file nichts aus
<webs553> selbst wenn ich tracker store manuell "abwürge" kommt es innerhalb einer Sekunde wieder
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, auf der ext platte wird auch nicht der username gespeichert, sondern dessen id .... wenn auf dem anderen rechner also jemand die selbe id hat, ist das dann eben der besitzer (z.B)
<Lufti_oO> verstehe
<rumpe1> Lufti_oO, bei ubuntu ist das per default beim ersten nutzer die 1000
<rumpe1> der zweite hat dann normal id 1001, und so weiter
<rockstar2> webs553: wie ist denn der pfad zum prozess?
<dauerflucher> webs553: System → Einstellungen → Startup Applications (wie immer das auch auf deutsch heisst)
<dauerflucher> dort einfach alle tracker und beagle sachen aus dem autostart nehmen
<Lufti_oO> rumpe1, Vielen Dank! ;)
<rumpe1> immer gerne :>
<webs553> rockstar2 /usr/lib/tracker/tracker-store
<jokrebel> heißt das, wenn ich auf Rechner 1 User A, B und C habe, auf Rechner 2 aber die selben User (A,B,C) in der Reihenfolge A, C, B anlege, gehoren die Dateien die an PC1 von UserB auf der Externen angelegt wurden, nach umstöpseln auf PC2 plötzlich UserC und umgekehrt?
<dauerflucher> jokrebel: der gedanke ist naheliegend
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: und völlig richtig noch dazu.
<rockstar2> webs553: stammt also aus dem tracker-paket: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=maverick&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=tracker-store
<shetlandpony> rockstar2's url: http://tinyurl.com/4b9r4bm | Ubuntu -- Package Contents Search Results -- tracker-store
<rockstar2> wie das noch starten kann, wenn du das paket bereits deinstalliert hast, weiß ich auch nicht
<tux> hi
<rockstar2> hi
<Lufti_oO> wie kann ich denn im Terminal die Gesamtgröße eines Ordners samt Inhalt erfahren?
<dauerflucher> Lufti_oO: du -h
<dauerflucher> Lufti_oO: bzw. du -sh
<dauerflucher> siehe man du
<Lufti_oO> dauerflucher, dankeschön!
<bolder> n8
<jokrebel> gn8
<realjoe> hi, wie siehts eigentlich mit den neueren ubuntus aus? lassen die eine wd20ears parken oder gibts da probleme mit dem lcc?
<pog> sieht man in rhytmbox beim Webradio nicht den laufenden Titel? Weiss nicht, ob das technisch ueberhaupt geht, aber m3u scheint ja so ein index zu sein, auf die tatsaechslichen Downloads. 
<huizzu> Hallo alle! EIne GNOME-Session Frage: Ich mounte per LDAP userhomes - und nun werden alle session relevanten GNOME tmpfiles (tmpdir) im userhome abgelegt. Um Netztrafic einzusparen, würde ich die gerne auf die lokale Platte des Clients umbiegen. Hat jmd eine Idee?
<bekks> huizzu: Wieviel Traffic wird denn da verbraten?
<Deem> realjoe: was willst du wo parken?
<huizzu> bekks: naja wir reden von 100Mbit Leitungen und demnächst bis zu 90 zeitgleichen usern
<bekks> Dann würde ich eher mal auf Gigabit aufrüsten - DAS hilft am meisten und ist kein Flickwerk. :)
<huizzu> bekks: zahlen habe ich leider (noch) keine - denn ich stelle erst alles um, wenn die performance gut aussieht - da aber leider cifs/smb nur 70% des windowsspeeds erreicht denke ich, dass ich weitere einsparungen machen muss
<Deem> wie wärs mit lokal speichern und beim abmelden aufs ldap verzeichnis syncen?
<bekks> huizzu: Gigabit...
<huizzu> bekks: wir sind eine öffentliche schule - da ist leider nichts mit aufruesten in den nä 10 jahren
<bekks> Ein Gigabit Switch kostet mit 8 Ports ca. 30 Euro.
<huizzu> Deem: Die tmp Dateien der GNOME Sesion koennte ich denke ich auch direkt in den acker kicken ohne die zu syncen
<huizzu> bekks: Geht leider nicht. Keine Gigabitfähigen Netzwerkkarten.
<huizzu> bekks: Zudem reden wir ueber eine komplette Schule mit ca. 500 Clients derzeit
<Deem> huizzu: 100mbit karten reichen auch für die clients
<rumpe1> und mit linux :D
<huizzu> bekks: die meiner meinung nach weg sollen von Windows.
<rumpe1> toll
<Deem> es geht nur darum, dass die leitungen und die switche mit dem übermäßigen traffic klarkommen
<huizzu> Deem: Oki, ich sehe worauf ihr hinaus wollt.
<realjoe> naja angeblich parken die leseköpfe der wd20ears nach 8 sekunden und linux distris neigen dazu alle ~10 sek auf festplatten nachzuschauen, deswegen werden die leseköpfe immer wieder geparkt und aufgeweckt das ergibt dann das lcc problem
<realjoe> wenn ich jetzt wüsste, dass eine neue ubuntu version nur noch auf die systemplatte schaut und nicht auf mein raid, dann wäre das kein problem
<dauerflucher> realjoe: gibt genug möglichkeiten dem entgegenzuwirken
<bekks> Woher stammt dieses Gerücht mit den 10s?
<Deem> realjoe: ich würde sagen, dass kommt zuerst mal stark auf dein raid an :D
<huizzu> Deem: bekks: würde das trotzdem gerne so angehen, dass ich erstmal einspare, was nicht uebers netzwerk muss - und das sind meiner meinung nach ne menge .pulse .gconfig .xsession dateiordner im home
<realjoe> naja geplant war mdadm raid 5 oder raid 6
<realjoe> mit 5 bis 5 platten
<Deem> huizzu: wie gesagt. ich würde das lokal lagern und dann einfach am ende auf den server syncen. wenn man saubere clients möchte, kann man nach dem syncen ja die homeverzeichnisse löschen und nach dem anmelden eines nutzer dessen dateien wieder lokal runterladen.
<huizzu> Deem: Wie würdest Du das mit dem lokal lagern angehen? mit einem syncscript beim ein und ausloggen?
<Deem> realjoe: wenn ubuntu nach dateien auf der platte schaut, wird es bei den raid arten wohl alle platten nutzen müssen
<Deem> huizzu: zb, ja
<huizzu> Deem: Alle Dateien lokal zu laden killt uns trafficmäßig.
<huizzu> Deem: Also bei SItzungsstart. Im MOment haenge ich per pam_mount des userhome nur ein
<huizzu> Gibt es da keine Umegbungsvariablen a la tmpdir fuer gnome, die ich vom userhome wegbiegen kann?
<Deem> huizzu: dazu fällt mir dann nur ein, nach dem abmelden alles auf den server syncen und die dateien dann eben auf den workstations belassen. beim anmelden dann einfach wieder prüfen ob die dateien noch aktuell sind bzw ob neue dazu gekommen sind oder welche gelöscht wurden
<Deem> das problem dabei ist dann allerdings, dass das dir bei leuten die ständig die rechner wechseln unheimlich an den speicherbedarf geht
<Deem> rechne einfach mal mit 90 usern die sich an allen rechner anmelden. selbst wenn die nur ein paar dateien ah 10mb haben. 90x10 ergibt 900mb :D
<huizzu> Deem: Der Vorschlag ist okay - und was machst Du, wenn ein User an einen "lleren" rechner kommt und sich einlogged? Dann loeschts im ja alles?
<huizzu> Deem: Jepp, wir haben ca. 800 User
<Deem> huizzu: nein. prio 1 is der server. was auf dem server liegt ist vorgabe und dass wird dann mit dem lokalen krams abgeglichen
<huizzu> Ist das mit dem Tmpdir kein gangbarer Weg? Mir fehlt nur das "wo und wie" - ich denke sows musses doch geben?
<Deem> huizzu: dazu kann ich dir nichts sagen. dasvon mir ist ja auch nur ein vorschlag. wie man es machen könnte
<huizzu> Deem: okay, ich schreib mir das Mal als Vorschlag auf! Danke für Deine Idee!
<Deem> das einfachste wird wohl sein, es so z machen wie bekks sagte. aufrüsten =)
<huizzu> Deem: Wär klar "einfacher". Aber wenn man mal offen sagen würde, wie viel Geld für "Bildung" bei uns im Lande zur Verfügug steht, wären viele erstaunt. Ich versuche wohlgemerkt einen Komplettumstieg auf Linux allein deswegen, weil unsere Clientbandbreite das volle "veraltete" Programm von 256MB RAM bis 1GB RAM umfasst
<Deem> huizzu: nrw? :D
<huizzu> Deem: By.
<Deem> cya
<huizzu> Deem: Thx! und gute Nacht!
<Deem> huizzu: keine ursache =)
<firefly_> abend, hab ein probelm :) hab auf ubuntu nur auf manchen programmen ton hab mir auch schon den wiki atikel soundprobleme durchgelesen bei der wiedergabe kommt die ausgabe: "ALSA lib pcm.c:2208:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM dmixer
<firefly_> aplay: main:654: Fehler beim Öffnen des Gerätes: Die Datei existiert bereits" hab mir auch schon die "lösungen" angesehen aber an den rechten kann es nicht liegen hab nur ein benutzer auf den pc und ich hatte früher mal sound das ich keinen habe ist erst seit 1 2 wochen hab auch den soundserver aus alsa umgestellt beim testen (bei den einstellungen) hab ich auch was gehört aber auf banshee habe ich auch kein ton aber in 
<firefly_> chrome schon
<bibear> Hallihallöchen, ich hab ein kleines Proble. Das Upgrade von meinem Ubuntu 10.04 auf 10.10 fnktioniert nicht und bricht immer wieder ab.
<dadrc> bibear, Fehlermeldungen wären hilfreich
<bibear> dadrc: kommen gleich....
<dauerflucher> firefly_: stell mal das output plugin in banshee um
<firefly_> dauerflucher:  :) wie mach ich das?
<dauerflucher> firefly_: scheisse, was weiss ich… ich hab banshee noch nie gesehen
<bibear> Er sagt mir: E:Fehler: Unterbrechungen hervorgerufen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve
<dadrc> bibear, wie machst du denn das Upgrade?
<dauerflucher> ich vermute mal in den einstellungen, firefly_
<firefly_> dauerflucher: hab das nicht nur in banshee auch bei vlc und so
<bibear> dadrc: über den aktualisierungsmanager
<dadrc> bibear, bevor wir uns durch Logs schlagen: Hast du irgendwelche Fremdquellen aktiviert?
<dauerflucher> firefly_: starte mal so'n programm auf der befehlszeile, schmeiss 'ne wiedergabe an und zeig her, was dir an meldungen ausgeworfen wird - nopaste und so
<bibear> dadrc: solang multiverse und restricted keine Fremdquellen sind...nein
<dadrc> keine PPAs, VirtualBox, irgendwas?
<dauerflucher> bibear: wubi?
<firefly_> dauerflucher: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399828/
<bibear> dauerflucher: nein ganz normale installation...über usb stick, hat auch bis jetzt alles funktioniert
<firefly_> dauerflucher: hubs sry zuviel
<firefly_> dauerflucher: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399829/
<bibear> dadrc: brauchst du die Logs?
<dadrc> bibear, jau, pack mal die mal in ein nopaste
<dadrc> die standardfehlerquellen scheinen es ja nicht zu sein
<dauerflucher> firefly_: alsa-base und libasound0 mal neu installiert?
<firefly_> dauerflucher: ne soll ichs machen?
<dauerflucher> firefly_: is'n versuch wert
<bibear> dadrc: hier isses: http://pastebin.de/15129
<firefly_> dauerflucher: ich muss nicht pc neustarten damit die änderungen wirksam werden oder?
<dauerflucher> nein, eigentlich nicht
<firefly_> dauerflucher: ok dann hat es leider nicht geholfen
<dauerflucher> ist halt auch merkwürdig, dass es nur die audio-/mediaplayer betrifft und nicht die browser plugins
<bibear> dadrc: ich hab schon von eineigen gelesen die auch dieses Problem haben, aber hab keine Lösung gefunden bis auf Download von 10.10 und Neuinstallation, aber das hab ich nicht gerade vor
<freebse> hört sich nach nem gstreamer problem an
<dadrc> bibear, ich bin da gerade auch nicht sicher, aber ich gucke mal, Moment
<firefly_> freebse: ne idee was ich dagegen machen kann?
<freebse> firefly_: ich hab nicht alles gelesen, die logs nicht angesehen
<dadrc> bibear, hast du irgendwelche Paketversionen gesperrrt?
<freebse> firefly_: dpkg -s gstreamer
<bibear> dadrc: wie meinst du das? wo?
<dadrc> bibear, in der Paketverwaltung kann man Paket auf eine bestimmte Version sperren
<freebse> firefly_: egal probier das erstmal apt-get install --reinstall gstreamer
<freebse> aber wie gesagt ohne logs lesen usw kann ich das nur vermuten
<freebse> hilft wahrscheinlich gar nichts
<bibear> dadrc: Nein hab ich nicht
<firefly_> freebse: E: Paket gstreamer kann nicht gefunden werden
<dadrc> bibear, hab da was gefunden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/606652
<dadrc> Da werden 2 Lösungen vorgeschlagen
<dadrc> 1. ubuntu-desktop neu installieren
<freebse> ja weil es so nicht heisst mom ich guck mal wie das heisst
<dadrc> 2. xserver-xorg-video-nouveau deinstallieren
<dadrc> Kannst ja beide Lösungen mal testen
<freebse> gstreamer0.10-x aber ich hab debian das stimmt so nicht
<freebse> firefly_: nimm synaptic such nach gstreamer und installier die alle neu
<dadrc> Heißt hier auch so
<bibear> dadrc: danke, ich schaus mir mal an
<freebse> firefly_: ansonsten apt-cache search gstreamer
<freebse> firefly_: glaub mir die Mühe lohnt nicht, das wird denke ich nicht viel bringen
<bibear> dadrc: wenn ich xserver-xorg-video-nouveau deinstallier, können da probleme auftreten?
<firefly_> freebse: habs über synaptic gemacht aber ändert nichts
<freebse> firefly_: ja dachte ich mir schon, ich könnt mal oben die logs lesen mom
<dadrc> bibear, naja, wenn du den gerade benutzt, ist er erstmal nicht da. Nach dem Upgrade kannst du ihn ja eh wieder installieren
<bibear> ok is runter, dann versuch ichs nochmal
<freebse> firefly_: hast du Sound bei anderen Anwendungen
<firefly_> freebse: chrome, firefox mixxx
<freebse> firefly_: das Problem dann wäre das ich glaube Ubuntu da ein komisches Mixerfrontend verwendet, aber das Problem könnte ich hier leider nicht nachvollziehen, ich kann bei Debian nicht die Anwendungen im Mixer laut und leise schalten
<freebse> firelfy_: hab das mal bei einem kolegen gesehen, wenn du das da voll aufgerissen hast sollte da Sound kommen 
<freebse> firelfy_: eigentlich sieht das gut aus, die outputs 
<firefly_> freebse: also mixer mal foll aufdehen
<freebse> firefly_: wenn du auf deinen Mixer im Panel klickst, dann solltest du da irgendwo Anwendungen getrennt voneinander regeln können
<freebse> firefly_: das kann dir wer mit Ubuntu besser erklären, ich hab hier auf debian nur son 0815 Mixer
<bibear> dadrc: und noch eine frage: kann ich mein irssi im terminal während dem upgrade weiterlaufen lassen? weil es mir gerade sagt: "schließen sie alle programme", wegen datenverlust?
<firefly_> freebse: ok danke für deine hilfe :)
<freebse> firefly_: ne war ja keine 
<dadrc> bibear, alles ausmachen ist besser, wer weiß, welche Dateien irssi sperrt -- der Channel ist ja später auch noch da ;)
<bibear> dadrc: ok, danke:) bis denne
<freebse> kannst ja ne Konsole aufmachen und da weiter IRC betreiben währenddessen
<firefly_> freebse: hatte nicht das gefühl mit meinen problem alleine da zu stehen also war das eine gute hilfe , da es mich ermutigt weiter nach ner lösung zu suchen^^
<freebse> ja aber genützt hat das nichts
<firefly_> ich geh dann mal off mach morgen weiter bb und noch mal danke an freebse und dauerflucher
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-17
<mushroom900> n'anend zusammen!Kann man 1x Virtualbox Server/ 1x Virtualbox Workstation laufen lassen und diese  miteinander verbinden/kommunizieren lassen?
<freebse> wie ?
<mushroom900> ehm 1x ubuntu server und 1x bspw xp als workstatiopn was als domain an ubuntu server anbindet?
<freebse> ja warum nicht
<mushroom900> wie genau
<mushroom900> was muss ich an den Adaptern einstellen?
<freebse> willst du das auf einem rechner laufen lassen ?
<mushroom900> yes
<freebse> wozu ?
<mushroom900> :) lernen
<freebse> kein Plan ob das überhaupt geht
<mushroom900> ah ok
<mushroom900> das wäre die frage
<freebse> machst 2 vms auf und das wars, verstehe nicht warum du da 1x server und 1x client auf dem selben rechner haben willst
<mushroom900> das das mit bspw 2 pcs geht, ist klar
<mushroom900> um zu verstehen, wie das ganze funktioniert
<mushroom900> bin völliger anfänger
<freebse> ja ok, weil normallerweise lässt man das dann mit dem server laufen beide instanzen und das wars
<freebse> kannst du umschalten und gut, wozu den client, es sei den man will verstehen was man da einstellen müsste, aber das ist auch eigentlich sinnlos
<mushroom900> darum der anfang. und bis ich es 2x rechnern mache und sicherheistlöcher in die netzwerkstruktur reiße, wollte ich das lokal auf einem rechner ausprobieren/lernen
<freebse> du kannst mit dem Server von VBox, keine Ahnung ob Workstation auch, 2 VMs starten und zwischen denen umschalten, wozu willst du die Workstation auch noch installieren
<freebse> dieser Schritt ist sinnlos
<freebse> du installierst den server und machst da 2 VMs auf
<freebse> vielleicht weiss wer anders hier ob das mit der Workstation auch geht 2 VMs gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, aber mit dem server null problem
<mushroom900> ok, und die VMS: 1x server/ 1x workstation oder wleche  VMs sollen das sein?
<mushroom900> das geht, auf einer workstation 2x vm gleichzeitig zu betriebn
<freebse> das weiss ich leider nicht, aber der server kann das auf jeden Fall
<mushroom900> und auf dem Server könnten die beieden VMs miteinander kommunizieren? Oo
<freebse> was heisst denn kommunizieren
<mushroom900> server = domäne/ workstatiaon meldet sich dadran an
<mushroom900> beides als Vm
<freebse> ich hab hier leider nur VM ware da kann ich mit der Workstation locker zwei VMs laufen lassen ich kann dazwischen umschalten und natürlich kann man da auch Netzwerke einrichten und so Krams
<freebse> ja sicher geht das warum nicht, du musst nur 2 Vms laufen lassen und dauernd umschalten mit einem Rechner, das ist alles
<mushroom900> was meisnt du mit umschalten?
<mushroom900> hin und her klicken, zwischen 2 fenstern?
<freebse> ja sicher
<mushroom900> ok
<freebse> das ist einen Tastenkombination und du schaltest auf die 2. VM
<mushroom900> das kriegste hin mit vm ware
<mushroom900> ?
<freebse> ALT irgendwas, ich hab das auf SHift und Pfeil gelegt
<freebse> drück ich das wechselt er zwischen den VMs, 
<freebse> da gehen auch locker mehr als 2
<mushroom900> weitere frage, mit vm ware lässt sich doch mittlerweile ohne viel aufwand (auch keine kosten) machines einrichten=
<freebse> keine Ahnung ich hab hier lizensierte versionen, aber aufwand würd ich das nicht nennen, Kosten weiss ich nicht
<freebse> VirtualBox kann das auch meint ein Kolege 
<freebse> macht man 2 Fenster auf das wars
<mushroom900> ok, dann müsste ich googlen. interessant wäre das, wenn du das über virtualbox sagen könntest, aber einarbeiten brauchste dich nicht ! :P
<mushroom900> und was muss bei netzwerkeinstellung sein der jeweiligen machines? beides NAT?
<freebse> wie man umschaltet weiss er nicht, man kann mit der Maus rausgehen auf den Host und so Umschalten, geht bestimmt eleganter aber weiss er nicht
<tm> ,virtualisierung? mushroom900 
<shetlandpony> mushroom900: naehere Informationen zu Virtualisierung findest Du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virtualisierung
<freebse> NAT geht immer
<tm> mushroom900: schau mal in den artikel rein, wenn du lernen möchtest, solltest dir das mal durchlesen :)
<mushroom900> in der WIKI/ubuntuusers streht aber nichts über 2 VMs drinn
<mushroom900> also gleichzeitiges betreiben der VMs/ bzw mein Vorhaben
<tm> mushroom900: du kannst mehrere vm parallel laufen lassen unter virtualbox, vmware, kvm 
<mushroom900> XEN könnte ich mir vorstellen, weil der ja wirklich in den Kernel eingerabetiet wird, bzw dieser die Hardware weiterleitet
<mushroom900> ah ok
<mushroom900> das funktionioert auch?
<freebse> tm: denke ich auch, also alles andere wäre Blödsinn, vielleicht hat Virtualbox OSE da eine Einschränkung dachte ich, aber eigentlich 
<freebse> ach was das geht na klar
<mushroom900> virtualbox + bspw kvm?
<tm> warum kvm und virtualbox?
<freebse> nein wozu 
<freebse> du nimmst nur ein programm und machst da 2 auf
<mushroom900> :) wie bringe ich das dann bspw der virtualbox bei: es ist einmal ubuntu server online/ einmal xp workstation online. die workstation soll sich an VM ubuntu server anmelden?
<freebse> du startest beide und schaltest um, notfalls mit 2 moniotren
<freebse> trotzde m umschalten
<mushroom900> beides NAT?
<freebse> ja 
<tm> mushroom900: du solltest dich erstmal für eine software entscheiden und dann, den artikel der jeweiligen software durchlesen - und dann kannste nochmal die frage stellen
<freebse> das liegt ja am Host
<freebse> ich benutz kein NAT aber das ist dann ein routing problem
<freebse> und zwar auf deinem Host
<mushroom900> die software wäre vi-box
<tm> mushroom900: dann lese dir den artikel durch ;)
<mushroom900> q tm, da steht da nicht drin....
<tm> mushroom900: den hast du aber sehr schnell gelesen
<freebse> mushroom900: also ohne zu meckern, das soll man hier eigentlich nicht tun, aber die Grundlagen z.B. NAT und wie du das auf den Host einrichtest stehen da drin
<mushroom900> nicht heute :P
<mushroom900> es sei denn, der wqurde heute aktualisiert
<freebse> ohne NAT kein Routing, dann musst du selber Routes usw, aber das ist ein anderes Problem, nimm NAT
<freebse> den anderen Netzwerk Krams musste dann soundso auf den VMs einrichten
<freebse> installier die vms, ändern kann man das nachher immer noch
<mushroom900> die domänen meinste, muss man in VMs installen, richtig?
<freebse> tm: hat virtual-box die OSE version die einschränkung nur eine laufen zu lassen, hab das gerade wo gelesen
<freebse> mushroom900: ja 
<mushroom900> @ freebse: habe keine OSE
<freebse> das ist egal, war ne interesse frage
<mushroom900> ah ok
<Antiqua> OSE gibts seit Oracle eh nicht mehr. Das ist jetzt normales VirtualBox und das Extension-Pack
<Lufti_oO> Gibt es einen Weg mein Maverick frisch zu installieren, ohne dass ich eine Live-CD brennen muss (habe keinen USB-Stick)?
<freebse> ok danke
<mushroom900> ich glaube ich habe zu langen winterschlaf hinter mir... was ist oracle?
<Antiqua> mushroom900, die Firma, die SUN gekauft hat
<mushroom900> ah, die scache mit openoffice?
<mushroom900> ok
<Antiqua> mushroom900, im prinzip, ja. VirutalBox war auch SUN
<mushroom900> ja, openoffice ist meiner meinung nach etwas mehr verbreitet wie virtualbox, darum die bemrkung :)
<Antiqua> Lufti_oO, wieso neu installieren, wenn du schon ein Maverick hast?
<mushroom900> muss Lufti_Oo nicht eine Quelle (CD/USB-Stick, samt  den Install-Datein) haben um seine Sache zu erledigen?
<Lufti_oO> Antiqua, Treiberprobleme, die keine Lösen konnte. Weiter möchte ich auch mein Homeverzeichnis nicht mehr encrypted.
<Antiqua> Lufti_oO, im Prinzip gehts, wenn du das ISO auf Platte hast. GRUB2 kann wohl von einem ISO booten... an den Treiberproblemen kann aber vermutlich auch eine Neuinstall nix ändern. Ausser das Treiberproblem hast du selber verursacht :)
<Lufti_oO> Antiqua, davon gehe ich aus. ;)
<Lufti_oO> Muss ich mein momentan verschlüsseltes Homeverzeichnis (/home liegt auf einer eigenen Partition) komplett formatieren, oder kann ich die Daten irgendwie "entschlüsselt" übernehmen, so dass ich meine 300GB nicht vorher backupen muss?
<Lufti_oO> Will, wie gesagt, kein verschlüsseltes Homeverzeichnis mehr haben. Habe damals bei installation blöderweise ein Häkchen gemacht.
<Antiqua> ich würde die auf alle Fälle bächappen :)
<Antiqua> Lufti_oO, hah... gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Skripte#Von-ISO-Dateien-mittels-loopback-booten
<shetlandpony> Antiqua's url: http://tinyurl.com/4per8hy | GRUB 2/Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
<Antiqua> aber Vorsicht!!! einige Fallstricke (darf kein RAID oder LVM sein, usw.)
<Antiqua> und nochmal: Backup vorher machen
<Lufti_oO> Antiqua, danke schön! ;) Bin eben an der Grub Manual verzweifelt. Das rettet mich!
<mushroom900> g00d n8 zusammen :)
<vlada77> halo leute
<vlada77> wie kann das sein das android froyo uncrackbar ist ich hab alles probiert und krig die root rechte nicht zum laufen
<ring0> android != ubuntu
<vlada77> ist doch auch linux
<ring0> vlada77, ich würds mal in #android-root probieren
<vlada77> ok
<vlada77> ist der kanal deutschsprAHIG
<ring0> nope
<C-A-M> moin moin. ich brauche mal einen wink mit dem zaunpfahl zum verändern der verzeichnisrechte via terminal, ich werd aus der wiki nicht so richtig schlau
<C-A-M> ich möchte im /var/www/mh alle Ordner auf 755 und die dateien auf 644 setzen
<sl33py_0x15> chmod 0755 /var/www/mh 0755 und anschließend chmod /var/www/mh/* 0644, achte auf den slash für das Verzeichnis nach mh/, das behandelt nicht den Ordner sondern alle darin liegenden Dateien.
<sl33py_0x15> chmod 0755 /var/www/mh und anschließend chmod /var/www/mh/* 0644, achte auf den slash für das Verzeichnis nach mh/, das behandelt nicht den Ordner sondern alle darin liegenden Dateien.
<sl33py_0x15> das zweite
<C-A-M> ahh, vielen dank !
<C-A-M> ist es normal das es keine ausgabe im terminal gibt ob es funktioniert hat oder welche dateien er geändert hat. nach der eingabe des befehls kommt gleich wieder die eingabeaufforderung
<C-A-M> den zweiten befehl nimmt er garnicht
<sl33py_0x15> ja das ist normal, anzeigen kannst du dir das ,mit ls -l.
<C-A-M> chmod: Ungültiger Modus: „/var/www/mh/administrator“
<C-A-M> aha, danke.
<C-A-M> ahh da liegt ne htaccess schutz drinne liegt bestimmt an der sicherung
<sl33py_0x15> wobei auch hier wieder zu beachten ist    Datei/  <---- behandelt das ganze verzeichnis und Datei  <---- ohne slash nur den Ordner.
<C-A-M> hmm, an der htaccess lags nicht
<sl33py_0x15> C-A-M es gibt dafür schon ne Möglichkeit, muss das unbedingt sein?
<C-A-M> ich habe ein backup meiner seite dort abgelegt und kann sie nun im browser nicht aufrufen und da gingen mir halt die rechte durch den kopf
<C-A-M> die konfiguration.php habe ich richtig angepasst
<C-A-M> ups configuration.php
<sl33py_0x15> dann stell ein  "sudo" vor chmod.
<C-A-M> das dacht ich mir auch gerade
<C-A-M> bekomme ich leider immer noch die selbe meldung
<sl33py_0x15> dann versuch mal mit sudo chmod go=r /var/www/mh/*, ansonsten kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.
<C-A-M> jop mach ich
<C-A-M> mist, da stimmt irgend etwas nicht.
<ring0> man könnte für das zweite das benutzen: sudo find /var/www/mh/ -name '*' -exec chmod 644 {} \; 
<C-A-M> danke. das -name durch den dateinamen ersetzen ?
<ring0> ne
<C-A-M> aha, die fehlermeldung im browser hat sich zumindest schon einmal geändert.
<C-A-M> nun habe ich Forbidden
<C-A-M> You don't have permission to access /mh on this server.
<ring0> vielleicht doch andere rechte als 644?
<C-A-M> der ordner mh in dem die daten liegen hatte nun ne einstellung die ich so über die eigenschaften/zugriffsrechte garnicht auswählen kann
<C-A-M> über diese funktion setzte ich bisher immer die rechte nur übernimmt er die einstellungen dort nicht mehr richtig auf alle ordner und dateien weshalb ich das nun über das terminal machen wollte
<ring0> du kannst nautilus ja mal mit gksu aus dem terminal starten, dann sollte alle rechte setzbar sein
<C-A-M> mach ich ja schon so
<C-A-M> über gksudo nautilus füge ich ja auch meine dateien ein wenn ich local ne neue installation mache, anders bekomme ich ins www keine dateien herein
<C-A-M> AUTSCH, ich esel hab wieder nen eintrag in der .htaccess vergessen auszukomentieren
<chris_osx> morgen
<C-A-M> moin
<bolder> moin allerseits
<C-A-M> moin
<chris_osx> hi
<C-A-M> moin
<jokrebel> hi
<dreamon> Hab meinen alten Server gekillt und neu aufgesetzt. Meine Mini-Homepage hat ein kleines Gästebuch.. das mag einfach nicht mehr. Habe php5 und mysql nachinstalliert.. Muß ich da konfigurieren.. das lief ja alles schon mal
<dreamon> Habe einfach /var/www kopiert und zurückgespielt.
<sdx23> und das ganze vermutlich ohne Rechteerhalt. Mal so ins Blaue geraten, ohne Fehlermeldung/-bild geht da ja auch nicht viel mehr...
<koegs> sql-passwort, rechte, configs, etc. kann so vieles sein :)
<dreamon> nunja.. Rechtemäßig sind die Dateien alle von root. 
<dreamon> http://192.168.0.13/Gaestebuch/guestbook.php?language=german -> Wenn ich auf die Seite gehe.. dann sehe ich die Gästebuch einträge.. wenn ich aber einen neuen anlegen möchte.. dann kommt nur eine kleine Meldung.. keine Fehlermeldung. Sollte sich mehr aufbauen.
<sdx23> "kleine Meldung" ist natürlich auch sehr aussagekräftig. Naja, ich bin weiter, noch anderes zu tun. Viel Erfolg.
<dreamon> Sry..ok
<dreamon> aber root ist ok?
<dreamon> http://192.168.0.13/Gaestebuch/guestbook.php?do=sign_in&page=1&guestbook_id=0&language=german&gmt_ofs=0 -> ist der Link wenn ich auf Gästebucheintrag klicke. Da wird nur überschrift und ein blauer kasten angezeigt.. mehr kommt nicht.
<shetlandpony> dreamon's url: http://tinyurl.com/64mecwu
<dreamon> koegs, Passwort hab ich gesetzt -> mysqladmin -u root -p password "WUNSCHPASSWORT"  -> configs wüßte ich nich welche in frage kommen. Wie kann ich sowas debuggen?
<tm> dreamon: in die logs guxxen :)
<dreamon> tm, Schon schon.. aber welche.. für apache oder php oder mysql .. gibts da überhaupt welche, wenn die Seite nicht ganz angezeigt wird.. ?
<tm> dreamon: na ich denke mal für apache2 und mysql in /var/log - und was deine HP in PHP mit mysql angeht, vielleicht solltest dir da nochmal die installationsanleitung durchlesen ;)
<dreamon> tm, Schlimm.. alles schon mal gemacht.. und alles vergessen, dieser Scheiß Kopf.. Nix bleibt drin.. 
<ubuntu__> was nu
<Frickelpit-Work> ?
<Longbottom> nu ist die Nusselt-Zahl, siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nusselt-Zahl
<jokrebel> cu
<pog> dchroot brachte mich einen Schritt naeher, aber es scheint schwierig was mit in einer chroot  einem anderen User laufen zu lasseen. 
<pog> doch finde ich es sinnvoll, wenn ich z.B. aus einer Installation, wo alle Musik korrekt laeuft, z.B. auf meine Arbeitsinstallation die Mail aufrufen kann.
<pog> mal versuchen, wenn ich zumindest auf beiden Inst die gleichen User habe.
<zeitsofa> moin
<pog> moin
<zeitsofa> kann mir von euch jemand sagen wie ich diesen fehler hier beheben kann? http://nopaste.info/29486d622b.html das der benutzer sich am samba share nicht anmelden kann ist nicht die ursache denn der kann zu greifen dennoch kriege ich diese meldungen und stabil ist das storrage auch net 
<C-A-M> Danke und bis später
<weeedar> ahoi
<weeedar> hat jemand 5 minuten? ich versuche alle tcp verbindungen über einen socks5 proxy zu schicken, weder bordmittel, noch tsocks funktionieren
<LetoThe2nd> weeedar: ohne zwangsproxy kannst du's eh nicht sicher stellen. nur so als anregung.
<weeedar> hm was meinst du mit zwangsproxy?
<LetoThe2nd> weeedar: ein zwangsproxy halt. etwas, das physikalisch zwischen dir und dem netz sitzt. alles andere können die programme nach belieben nutzen oder auch nicht.
<weeedar> hm
<beaver74> zeitsofa, du hattest mit 'smbpasswd' die Passwoerter fuer die Samba Benutzer angelegt?
<FUZxxl> Jemand da?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<Frickelpit-Work> FUZxxl: nein
<brot> weeedar: wenn dus wirklich sicher haben magst: virtualbox runterladen, 2 vms machen. auf eine schmeisst du ein minimalsystem auf dem der proxyserver deiner wahl läuft mit verbindungen zum host und zum internen-netz. die zweite vm kannst du dann einrichten wie du lustig bist und kommt auch ins interne netz.
<LetoThe2nd> naja, "wirklich sicher"... 
<zeitsofa> beaver74: muss ja sonst könnte ich mich nicht einloggen. das funktioniert aber anstandslos ich bekomme nur dennoch den fehler
<weeedar> hm da sehe ich nicht gannz den unterschied
<weeedar> bzw vorteil
<zeitsofa> beaver74: das komisch ist ja das das anmelden vom w2k8 server aus klappt. aber ich bekomme dennoch diesen fehler
<weeedar> also es muss nicht 100% sicher sein, geht mir nur um ein paar anwendungen die von haus aus socks5 nicht unterstützen
<FUZxxl> Ich hab ein Problem. Irgendwie fehlt ein Signaturschlüssel und deshalb wird mir bei Aktualisierung immer gemeldet "Warnung: # Pakete konnten nicht authentifiziert werden. Ist das bekannt? Und wo kriege ich den fehlenden Schlüssel her?
<Frickelpit-Work> FUZxxl: klingt nach einem PPA
<LetoThe2nd> FUZxxl: in dem du auch die doofen anmerkungen liest, die neben dem link zur fremdquelle standen die du da quer rein kopiert hast :-)
<FUZxxl> Sind aber alles Pakete aus den offiziellen Quellen.
<Frickelpit-Work> FUZxxl: apt-get update sollte am ende den fehlenden key anzeigen
<Frickelpit-Work> den kannst du dann mit apt-jey add oder so hinzufügen können
<Frickelpit-Work> s/apt-jey/apt-key/
<shetlandpony> frickelpit-work meant: den kannst du dann mit apt-key add oder so hinzufügen können
<gschwepp> huch. Offensichtlich läuft auf meinem rechner ein webserver aber welcher! oh ha
<mgolisch> sudo netstat -lp ftw
<FUZxxl> Ich habe nur zwei Fremdquellen insgesamt. Bei denen gehe ich davon aus, dass sie vertrauenswürdig sind: Virtualbox, Dropbox und Opera...
<FUZxxl> *drei Fremdquellen*
<LetoThe2nd> bezweifle ich :P
<FUZxxl> Glaub mir oder glaub mir nicht.
<Frickelpit-Work> FUZxxl: nichts desto trotz fehlt dir für eine quelle der key
<Frickelpit-Work> und du musst den hinzufügen, wenn du die meldung nicht mehr haben möchtest
<pog> betreff keys (fuer Dropbox): ich musste mal den Key im  paketmanager loeschen, sodass der key den ich neuen Key, den ich mit apt-key gemaess Anleitung hinzugefuegt habe, sodass der Packetmanager den neuen Key verwendete.
<FUZxxl> aso.
<Frickelpit-Work> pog: und jetzt bitte den satz nochmal in verständlich :D
<gschwepp> wie kann ich herausfinden welchen webserver ich laufen hab ... unglablich
<Antiqua> gschwepp, netstat -tlp
<pog> indem Du eine falsche Site aufrufst... ev. gibt sich der Webserver bekannt.
<LetoThe2nd> ask your admin?
<pog> gschwepp: in phpinfo siehst Du auch alle Daten, wenn Du was mit php machen kannst.
<pog> (bei meinem Provider wird auch nur url not found angezeigt).
<gschwepp> danke
<gschwepp> was ein driss hatte mal nen mini webserver von fefe installiert 
<gschwepp> und tschüß! 
<pog> Apache Server at ddy.ch  das zeigt halt nicht die Version
<pog> das (anderswo) schon besser Apache/2.2.6 (Debian) DAV/2 PHP/4.4.4-8+etch6 proxy_html/3.0.0 mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8g mod_perl/2.0.4 Perl/v5.10.0 Server at wprj.net Port 80
<vivid_> hallo zusammen, habe gerade einen ubuntu server mit lamp installiert. wo finde ich das htdocs-verzeichnis, um dort meine skripte abzulegen?
<pog> ist es nichtauf /var/www?
<pog> Du siehst alle definitionen unter /etc/apache2
<pog> ah, im Rythmbox sehe ich ja oben in der Leiste den laufenden Radio-Titel... sah es grad zufaellig im Programm Tab...
<pog> Frickelpit-Work:  dropbox hatte mal eine Aenderung des Schluessels, dann hatte ich nach dem apt-key befehl das Problem, dass der Paketmanager meine Aenderunge nicht erkannte. der nimmt die Schluessel wohl automatisch vom ort in /etc/apt aber merkt nicht, wenn was veraendert wurde.
<vivid_> ich schaue mal
<vivid_> pog, /var/www gehört doch root. wie kann ich als user den apache nutzen?
<pog> apache laeuft i.a. unter www-data
<pog> wohl hat er die Berechtigung zu lesen, schau mal ob Du die it works Site findest...
<pog> muss ja ein index.html o.ae. sein.
<vivid_> ich glaube, ich müsste mir da eine anleitung durchlesen. ich habe unter windows mit php/mysql gearbeitet, kenne mich da aus. weiß aber nicht, wie man am sinnvollsten unter linux arbeitet
<pog> klar, wenn Du was ueber ein Webinterface installierst, braucht apache natuerlich die Berechtigung zu schreiben.
<pog> vivid_: ist eigentlich nicht schwierig, ich wuerde einen virtuellen Host erstellen. 
<vivid_> pog, kannst du mir eine anleitung empfehlen? wie gesagt, ich kenne mich mit php/mysql aus. es geht nur um eine sinnvolle arbeitsweise
<pog> arbeitest Du lokal? Du kannst ja mal phpmyadmin installieren, und sehen, was gemacht wird.
<pog> Du musst ja eigentlich nur das dokumentenroot spezifizieren, und dort die Installation reinmachen.
<pog> mit aliases kannst Du ev. auf installierte SW zugreifen, weil die sich manchmal in /usr/share installieren oder opt
<vivid_> sowohl lokal, als auch mit einem server im intranet
<pog> ich hab immter mit apt-get install installiert,apache,  php, mysql und z.T. auch SW. 
<vivid_> ich habe tasksel bemüht, ging ziemlich schnell
<vivid_> ich werde mich mal nach einer anleitung umschauen, wie man unter ubuntu am sinnvollsten mit LAMP arbeitet
<tm> vivid_: schau hier mal rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache?redirect=no
<vivid_> ich möchte eigene anwendungen schreiben, aber auch ein wiki installieren.
<pog> in conf.d sind die teildefinitionen, wo sich diverse SW reininstallieren.
<pog> alles wird letzendlich vom haupt-config file zusammengeschustert.
<pog> das gleiche mit den modules
<pog> ich hab meine Sachen alle unter /var/www/... die wiki unter var/www/wprj/wikiname das dokuemntenroot, gebe ich im vhost an.
<dreamon> Ich hatte auf meinem Uralt Server.. mal ein Gästebuch mit php am laufen. Nun wollte ich das mal neu hochziehen mit neuem Ubuntu. jetzt geht das Gästebuch nicht mehr. Kann es sein, das sich am PHP5 soviel geändert hat, das es nicht mehr läuft oder liegt es hier an den Configs. Bzw. wie debuggt man sowas?
<vivid_> ich schaue mir nachher den wiki-artikel an, danke für die antworten
<pog> die sites sind unter sites-available und die aktiven unter sites-enabled, eigentlich musst Du nur ein vhost-tempalte finden.
<pog> vivid_: was istallierst Du fuer ein Wiki?
<pog> meist existieren ja installationsprogramme, und das vorgehen ist genau beschreiben, oder was die installation macht.
<vivid_> das von wikimedia wollte  ich mal ausprobieren
<vivid_> unter windows habe ich selbst ein verzeichnis erstellt und dann die quelldateien reinkopiert
<pog> na, apt-get install mediawiki, ist in den sources (von 10.04)
<pog> pmwiki kann ich noch empfehlen, wenn keine DAtenbank erwuenscht ist.
<vivid_> jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie das automatische installieren funktioniert.
<pog> good luck... meistens geht's
<vivid_> ich meine, es ist doch ein unterschied, ob ich eine software oder eine php-anwendung installiere.
<dAnjou> vivid_: nö
<vivid_> ich habe mediawiki installiert, wie kann ich das wiki jetzt aufurufen, oder verwenden?
<TheInfinity> ,mediawiki? vivid_
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber mediawiki
<tm> vivid_: indem du mal ins ubuntuusers.de wiki schaust und als stichwort mediawiki eingibst und den artikel liest
<TheInfinity> hmpf. steht im wiki ;)
<vivid_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/MediaWiki ich werde schauen
<dAnjou> sich web-anwendungen durch die paketverwaltung einrichten zu lassen, ist nicht immer die schlaueste idee
<dAnjou> meiner erfahrung nach
<vivid_> warum nicht? was kann passieren? können die automatischen updates dann zum problem werden?
<dAnjou> meistens kommen einem da die rechte in die quere
<dAnjou> ok, sagen wir oft
<vivid_> wie sollte man webanwendungen dann besser installieren?
<dAnjou> vivid_: es gibt kein patentrezept
<TheInfinity> hmm. ich halt das für ne äusserst gute idee. zumindest bei seltener benutzter software.
<dAnjou> try and error
<TheInfinity> wenns was wichtiges ist pflegt mans eh manuell
<lignux> hallihallo :-)
<FUZxxl> lignux: Hallöchen
<drunken[iphone]> Nutzt ihr alle nen server oder warum seid ihr immer 24h/7 da?
<drunken[iphone]> :p
<dAnjou> ,ot? drunken[iphone] 
<shetlandpony> drunken[iphone]: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<drunken[iphone]> jawohl :)
<IchEsseDichAuf> mein networkmanager ist aus dem panel verschwunden, läuft aber noch irgendwo. gibts es eine möglichkeit, diesen ins panel zurück zu hohlen, ohne das panel zu reseten?
<lignux> IchEsseDichAuf: Was meinst du mit "er läuft noch irgendwo"?
<IchEsseDichAuf> networkmanager läuft, das applet ist nicht da, oder nicht zu sehen
<Frickelpit-Work> füge das applet wieder hinzu
<Frickelpit-Work> benachrichtigungsfeld müsste es sein
<KojiroAK> IchEsseDichAuf: vesuch mal nm-applet in der Konsole
<Frickelpit-Work> KojiroAK: das würde abbrechen, da es den networkmanager versucht zu starten
<IchEsseDichAuf> Frickelpit-Work: da ist er nicht drin, auch wenn ich den zweiten notifikationfeld hinzufüge
<Frickelpit-Work> IchEsseDichAuf: dann probier mal benachrichtigungsanzeige
<IchEsseDichAuf> auch nichs
<drunken[iphone]> Woran kann das liegen, wenn der Sound in ubuntu ca. Eine halbe Sekunde verzögert ist?
<drunken[iphone]> Es nervt, ich Spiele quakelive - beim Countdown bekomme ich bei 1 schon was gegen Kopf geknallt x(
<lignux> ist das nur da so?
<drunken[iphone]> Bei Youtube Videos scheint es auch, ist natürlich nicht störend , minimal abweichungen
<drunken[iphone]> Minimale*
<drunken[iphone]> Habe schon gesucht - nix gefunden. Nutze ein speedlink Medusa headset 5.1 mit integrierter USB soundkarte
<IchEsseDichAuf> killall gnome-panel && gnome-panel&  bringt auch nichts. das applet ist nicht da
<IchEsseDichAuf> das killall nm-applet && nm-applet & hat es wiederherrgestellt, nun ist der applet im panel, aber nicht imr banachrichtigungsfeld
<apricot> hab noch Probs mit 'nem Cinergy-T USB DVB Stick. Treiber Installation ok. Nach Neustart und tail -f /var/log/messages ergibt sich beim Einstecken des Sticks: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L9Ez4Ffw
<russell1> hallo, wie kann ich bei einem 5.1 soundsystem, die ausgabekanäle ändern? bei mir sind center und rear left vertauscht und ich benutze pulseaudio
<Frickelpit-Work> IchEsseDichAuf: idee, entferne mal beides aus dem panel und füge das benachrichtigungsfeld danach wieder hinzu
<sl33py_0x151> test;P
<IchEsseDichAuf> Frickelpit-Work: hab in meiner rage einfach das panel resetet
<IchEsseDichAuf> es ist schneller es neu zu besetzten, als da noch zu friekeln
<Frickelpit-Work> oder so :D
<Lufti_oO> Habe heute mein 10.10 neu installiert mit neuem 270er Nvidia Treiber aus dem ppa ubuntu-x-swat für meine Nvidia 9600M GT. Immernoch schwarzer Bildschirm nach Login. Ist wohl doch ein Treiberproblem.
<Lufti_oO> Ich habe versucht ältere Treiber von der Nvidia Seite zu installieren. Das endet aber IMMER in einem X-Fehler, erkönne nicht auf /dev/nvidia0 zugreifen (Input/Output Error).
<Lufti_oO> Daher möchte ich fragen, ob es irgendwo ein repository mit älteren Treibern gibt?
<Lufti_oO> nvidia-current liefert mir immer den 185er Treiber. Der hat aber andere Bugs, weswegen ich geupdated habe.
<Lufti_oO> Dazwischen gibt es noch den 260er und 259er. Kann aber kein Repository dazu finden und die Installation klappt auch nicht wegen oben beschriebenen Fehlers.
<Lufti_oO> Eine Idee?#
<Lufti_oO> Anderes Problem: Habe 10.10 installiert und über apt-get geupdatet. Nun zeigt mir Gnome keine Panels mehr an (nicht mal im Low Graphics Mode). Kann nichts mehr machen.
<Lufti_oO> Wisst ihr vielleicht weiter?
<leszek> hi
<Lufti_oO> hi
<leszek> kann mir einer sagen, wo ubuntu live sein /cow verzeichnis hineinpackt bzw. wie ich mit capser-snapshot einen snapshot mache ohne cow verzeichnis ? 
<Lufti_oO> Problem gelöst. Aus irgendeinem Grund war bei mir gnome-panel deinstalliert! Installation hat geholfen.
<Lufti_oO> Treiberproblem bleibt. :(
<leszek> Lufti_oO: mit welchem Treiber ?
<Lufti_oO> leszek,  270.18 von Nvidia für meine Geforce 9600M GT auf Maverick.
<Lufti_oO> schwarzer bildschirm nach ein paar sekunden eingeloggt, oder bei Wechsel in eine der Konsolen mit STRG+ALT+Fx
<leszek> hmm... 270.18 ? Ist das nicht nen beta treiber ?
<TheInfinity> ist auf jeden fall nicht in den repos
<TheInfinity> -> selbst schuld -> installier n treiber aus den repos
<Lufti_oO> jo, aber der normale nvidia-current ist der 185er und der sorgt bei mir ebenfalls für Absürze. Der 270er ist in den ppa ubuntu-x-swat repo.
<Lufti_oO> Gibt es irgendwo ein Repository mit Treibern zwischen 185 und 270?
<TheInfinity> dann schau dir das xorg log des 185er mal an
<TheInfinity> ohne wild treiber zu wechseln
<Lufti_oO> habe ich, .. der bekommt das nichtmal mit, dass er abstürzt. Beim 185er war das immer so: Mitten in der Arbeit, am PC plötzlich Farben der Gnome-Panel verschoben. 5s danach schwarzer Bildschirm mit verzerrter Maus, dann totaler freeze.
<Lufti_oO> habe temperaturen überwacht, .. alles sehr niedrig.
<TheInfinity> klingt sehr nach hardware aua
<TheInfinity> probier das nächste mal dann mal das da: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Lufti_oO> was meinst du genau?
<TheInfinity> lies es dir durch. damit kann man bei nem komplettcrash schauen was los ist.
<TheInfinity> klingt aber wie gesagt für mich sehr nach defekter hardware, vermutlich grafikkarte
<IchEsseDichAuf> was ist standartmäßig auf /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands/command_screenshot  in gconf-editor zu finden?
<Deem> IchEsseDichAuf: gnome-screenshot
<IchEsseDichAuf> mit velchen keys?
<IchEsseDichAuf> welchen
<Deem> IchEsseDichAuf: da stehn keine keys
<IchEsseDichAuf> danke
<leszek> Lufti_oO: welches ubuntu nutzt du denn wo der aktuellste treiber noch 185 ist ? Bei mit ist das der 260er auf Maverick
 * chrisX hat ein gaaaanz großes problem...
<chrisX> und zwar kann ich ubuntu nicht mehr starten... jedes mal lande ich in einer shell wo am anfang der zeile immer "(initramfs)" steht...
<Lufti_oO> leszek, bei mir jetzt auch. Muss an der neuinstallation liegen. Vorher war es auch 10.10, hat mir aber immer den 185er installiert (nvidia-current)
<Lufti_oO> ich lass den 260er mal laufen, .. mal sehen, was passiert
<chrisX> kann mir wer helfen?
<Lufti_oO> leszek, TheInfinity, Danke für eure Hilfe!
<sdx23> chrisX: Mehr Fehlermeldung. Die Zeilen davor.
<leszek> chrisX: oO sieht nach einer kaputten initrd aus. Also etwas heftiger. Ich hoffe du hast ne livecd oder nen liveusb stick rumliegen um das zu reparieren
<sdx23> (das ist jetzt aber sehr ins Blaue geraten.)
<chrisX> leszek: ja hab ich aber die will nicht... also ich kann nichts sehen...
<chrisX> sdx23: "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg"
 * Deem tippt auf: Die Bootpartition ist flöten gegangen.
<sdx23> Nochwas davor?
<pkremer> Guten Tag kann mir jemand bei Wacom behilflich sein?
<chrisX> moment...
<sdx23> Deem: Dann hätte er keinen Kernel.
<Deem> ,frag? pkremer 
<shetlandpony> pkremer: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Deem> sdx23: war ja nur ne vermutung =)
<pkremer> folgendes ich habe ein Wacom board und der USB Treiber wird nicht geladen in der X11 logfile steht nicht drin. Habe mich an diesen wiki gerichted: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page
<chrisX> "mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory" und da drunter dann noch 2 mal mit dem unterschied das /dev einmal /sys und das andere mal /proc ist
<sdx23> chrisX: Klingt stark danach, als wäre die root-Partition nicht gemountet worden. 
<chrisX> wie mache ich das?
<leszek> chrisX: besorg dir ne bootfähige livecd und überprüfe erstmal die linux partition ob die intakt ist, dann schauen wir mal weiter. Ohne funktionierendes live system oder nen anderes linux was bootet kommst du nicht weiter
<chrisX> leszek: ja die hab ich aber... die geht nicht... :/
<chrisX> okay das könnte ich vlt. noch tun
<Deem> chrisX: was heißt "geht nicht"?
<leszek> chrisX: besorg dir ne funktionierende livecd dann
<chrisX> Deem: ich kann die booten aber ich seh nix
<Deem> chrisX: mal ein tty versucht?
<chrisX> Deem: jop
<chrisX> bildschirm sagt : kein signal....
<Deem> kann ja eigentlich garnicht sein...
<Deem> ne live cd funktioniert idr immer
<chrisX> Deem: außer die mag meine grafik karte nicht...
<leszek> chrisX: livecds haben nen abgesicherten grafikmodus der bootet in vesa
<chrisX> okay...
<chrisX> und trotzdem seh ich nix...
<Deem> chrisX: ich hab in meinem laptop ne SiS, das is mit das schlimmste was du linux antun kannst und selbst da tut es =)
<pkremer> chrisX:habe mit meinen MAC mini das gleiche gehabt war war mit den bootoptionen energiesparwas
<chrisX> pkremer: ûnd wie genau hast du das gemacht?
<pkremer> mom muss ich mal googeln
<pkremer> chrisX:versuch mal acpi auszuschalten geht das nicht schalt mal nach und nach mehr aus
<chrisX> pkremer: wo jetzt? live-cd?
<pkremer> jop wo man den bootmode auswählt kernelversion etc
<pkremer> folgendes ich habe ein Wacom board und der USB Treiber wird nicht geladen in der X11 logfile steht nicht drin. Habe mich an diesen wiki gerichted: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page
<chrisX> pkremer: okay ich "seh" was... danke
<pkremer> np
<chrisX> okay...
<chrisX> jetzt seh ich einen quergestreifen bildschirm-
<chrisX> schwarz-weiß
<pkremer> hmm besser als nix
<pkremer> scheint was bei den energieoptionen des kernels zu sein
<pkremer> chrisX:versuch mal weiter in dieser richtug zu googeln "kein Bild ubuntu ACPI"
<chrisX> pkremer: ich glaub ich habs...
<pkremer> SUPEER
<chrisX> pkremer: hab nen haken vor acpi=OFF und vor noacpi gemacht...
<pkremer> ok
<pkremer> und das musste dann auch in den booteintrag vom grub mit reinmachen
 * chrisX ist echt seltsam...
 * chrisX wunderte sich, warum der die cd nicht bootet und da war das ide kabel vom dvd laufwerk nich drin...
<pkremer> das hat nichts mit den laufwerksbussystem zu tun ist was wegen kernel energiesachen
<pkremer> chrisX:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-can-pass-noapic-noacpi-in-boot-option-180325/
<chrisX> pkremer: nein das sind 2 verschiedene paar schuhe...
<shetlandpony> pkremer's url: http://tinyurl.com/6l3988y |  how can pass noapic noacpi in boot option
<chrisX> hmmm...
<chrisX> ich mach mal fsck...
<pkremer> chrisX:4.6 The `pci=noacpi' Argument
<pkremer> This disables the use of ACPI routing information during the PCI configuration stages.   Scheint was mit den PCI Bus zu sein
<pkremer> folgendes ich habe ein Wacom board und der USB Treiber wird nicht geladen in der X11 logfile steht nicht drin. Habe mich an diesen wiki gerichted: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/linuxwacom/index.php?title=Main_Page
<Deem> ,geduld? pkremer 
<shetlandpony> pkremer: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<carsten> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb#PPA
<carsten> die ersten beiden mit dem softwarecenter verlinkten programme können nicht gefunden werden
<carsten> kann das wer bestätigen?
<leszek> carsten: steht da nicht das man zuerst den ppa aktivieren muss
<chrisX> hmmm...
<chrisX> die live-cd nimmt nicht den vesa treiber...
<leszek> chrisX: der parameter xforcevesa sollte vesa nehmen
<chrisX> der nimmt den nouveau treiber... das möchte ich nicht, weil der rumspackt...
<chrisX> leszek: wo eingeben?
<leszek> am bootprompt
<chrisX> okay
<sash_> oder modeset.nouveau=0
<carsten> danke leszek 
<chrisX> hmmm...
<chrisX> wie kann ich ubuntu ohne grafische oberfläche mit ner live-cd starten?
<chrisX> *installieren
<leszek> chrisX: von der livecd ohne grafische oberfläche ? 
<chrisX> leszek: ja...
<chrisX> ich komm an die gui nich dran...
<leszek> nur manuell mit cp -a oder rsync 
<leszek> also xforcevesa klappt nicht ?
<chrisX> leszek: nö
<chrisX> naja...
<chrisX> X startet einfach nnicht...
<leszek> wenn du in ein tty kommst kannst du doch ne xorg.conf anlegen das vesa forced
<chrisX> und es scheint, als wären sda1-3 gar nicht existent...
<chrisX> ich kann sie nicht mounten...
<chrisX> leszek: und das geht wie?
<leszek> schau mal mit cfdisk oder so ob die partition auf sda sind
<chrisX> sie _müssen_ da sein...
<chrisX> wo sollen die sonst sein?
<leszek> Xorg -configure sollte dir ne xorg.conf in /root erstellen, hier bearbeitest du den driver eintrag
<chrisX> leszek: aber die gibts doch gar nicht mehr oder?
<chrisX> naja wenn ich xinit eingebe sagt der "no display found"
<leszek> ähm Xorg -configure erstellt dir die xorg.conf im normalfall
<chrisX> leszek: âber die xorg.conf wird doch gar nnicht mehr benötigt...
<leszek> bei dir aber schon
<leszek> sonst würdest du ja was grafisches sehen ;)
<chrisX> leszek: sonst brauchte ich die auch nie...
<russell1> hallo, wie kann ich bei einem 5.1 soundsystem, die ausgabekanäle ändern? bei mir sind center und rear left vertauscht und ich benutze pulseaudio
<leszek> chrisX: verstehe ich dich falsch oder kriegst du gerade keine grafische oberfläche auf der livecd ? Falls ja dann lege bitte ne xorg.conf an mit vesa treiber, ansonsten versuche es alleine zu lösen
<chrisX> leszek: geht nicht...
<Deem> ,fn? chrisX 
<shetlandpony> chrisX: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<chrisX> ,fn? Deem
<shetlandpony> Deem: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<chrisX> :D aaah ich verstehe :D
<Deem> chrisX: nicht mit dem pony spielen :P
<chrisX> Deem: hmmm...
<leszek> sonst verwandelt es sich in ein monster und frisst dich auf
<chrisX> leszek: ganz bestimmt...
 * chrisX hat heute keine böcke mehr auf nervige PCs
<leszek> chrisX: versuchs mal mit dieser xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/568336/
<chrisX> leszek: hab da heute keinen nerv mehr zu...
<leszek> dann cu chrisX
<chrisX> trotzdem danke leszek
<Puzzlor> Moin, kann mir jemand bei einem Sound Problem helfen?
<TheInfinity> ,frag? Puzzlor
<shetlandpony> Puzzlor: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Puzzlor> ich hatte ein Problem mit Teamspeak3 und habe dann bei Google herausgefunden das dies Problem vielleicht weggeht wenn man Pulse entfernt, also habe ich jetzt nur noch Alsa, was aber irgend wie nicht so wirklich als Standart erkannt wird
<Puzzlor> das hier ist der dazugehörige Link
<Puzzlor> http://www.rechner-support.com/31043-probleme-mit-teamspeak-3-client-und-ubuntu-10-10-64-bit.html
<shetlandpony> Puzzlor's url: http://tinyurl.com/4pcy923 | Linux Probleme mit TeamSpeak 3 Client und Ubuntu 10.10 64 Bit ?  - Linux / Mac - Rechner-Support
<Puzzlor> Also der Sound Funktioniert noch aber das Mikro wird von ts3 und von dem Audio-Recorder nicht mehr erkannt
<carsten> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/v4l-dvb#PPA
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit sftp Daten auf /var/www/ hochladen möchte, wie mach ich das am schlauesten.. sollte ich das mit sftp mit root rechten machen oder was ist da ratsam?
<carsten> Man muss ausprobieren welches Paket den passenden Treiber enthält:
<carsten>     *
<carsten>       v4l-dvbs-dkms
<carsten> Wiki/Vorlagen/Installbutton/button.png
<carsten>     *
<carsten>       s2-liplianin-dkms
<carsten> wie kann ich die beiden installieren?
<carsten> die verweise auf das sotwarecenter gehen ins leere
<leszek> Puzzlor: was hast du denn entfernt das paket pulseaudio ?
<leszek> carsten: hab ich nicht gerade gesagt du musst das ppa aktivieren ? Hast du das gemacht und findest die pakete immer noch nicht ?
<carsten> ja
<Fuchs> ,paste? carsten 
<shetlandpony> carsten: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<carsten> hab ich gemacht
<leszek> carsten: das softwareliste neuladen also apt-get update hast du auch nicht vergessen ?
<carsten> hab ich auch nicht vergessen
<leszek> carsten: probier mal dieses ppa und deaktiviere das andere: https://launchpad.net/~yavdr/+archive/testing-vdr
<carsten> danke
<Puzzlor> leszek : ich habe alle glaube ich fast alle Packete dich ich bei Synaptic mit dem Hinweis Pulse gefunden habe entfernt
<leszek> Puzzlor: du hättest dir bevor du sowas machst durchaus die wiki seite zu pulseaudio anschauen sollen, dort ist ein guide zum entfernen von pulseaudio und ersetzen durch alsa drinne
<leszek> bitte schau dir diesen link an 
<Puzzlor> okay
<leszek> Ich bin was essen, bis später
<Puzzlor> danke :)
<Rico> Hallo Leute
<Rico> Ich habe ein Problem mit GRUB kennt sich da wer gut aus?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? Rico
<shetlandpony> Rico: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Rico> Okey, mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich hatte Windows 7 und Ubuntu 10.10 auf einer partitionierten 500GB HDD installiert. Nun habe ich eine neue Festplatte bekommen und habe dort Windows drauf installiert. Danach habe ich die 500GB komplett formatiert (Wo auch Grub drauf war) und habe da Ubuntu drauf installiert, und als Bootloader habe ich die neue Festplatte ausgewählt..
<Rico> Jo
<Rico> Und jetzt geht Windows erstmal garnicht mehr, und der Rest auch nur eingeschränkt
<Rico> Grub ist nicht da obwohl ich es installiert hatte, und wenn ich von der SuperGrubDisk Windows starte steht da "BOOTMGR is missing) Dabei habe ich es schon mit der Windows installations CD wiederhergestellt...
<Fuchs> Rico: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur   << mit dem Live System Grub in den MBR der Platte packen, die Du als Boot Device ausgewaehlt hast 
<Rico> Danke
<Rico> Fuchs - Also einfach nur die Schritte die da angegeben sind, alle nacheinander abarbeiten angefangen mit "sudo grub-setup /dev/sdX"?
<Fuchs> Rico: ja, und da halt sicherstellen, dass Du auch die richtige Platte angibst
<Rico> Fuchs - Ehm hier zum Beispiel habe ich sda1 (Da ist Windows drauf) und sda (Da is glaube ich dann der Bootloader drauf) Also soll ich sda da angeben?
<jokrebel> cu
<Fuchs> Rico: sda ist die ganze Platte, sda1 die erste Partition der Platte
<Rico> Fuchs - Achso Ok und was gebe ich jetzt an?
<Rico> Fuchs - Ne 2. Partition habe ich nciht
<Rico> Fuchs - sda oder sda1?
<Fuchs> Rico: am einfachsten packst Du Grub in den MBR der Ubuntuplatte und gibst die als Bootmedium an 
<Fuchs> Rico: am besten weder noch, weil Grub noch Dateien auf /boot braucht, das ja auf der anderen Platte ist. 
<Rico> Okey da habe ich sdb1 (Dahinter steht Erweitert) und sdb5 (Das ist Linux)
<Rico>    Gerät  boot.     Anfang        Ende     Blöcke   Id  System
<Rico> /dev/sdb1               1       60802   488384513    5  Erweiterte
<Rico> /dev/sdb5               1       60802   488384512   83  Linux
<Fuchs> Du gibst die ganze Platte an, nicht eine spezifische Partition, 
<Fuchs> Du willst ja Grub im MBR der Festplatte haben, nicht einer Partition
<Rico> Aye Aye Captain
<Rico> Fuchs - Wenn ich dann grub-setup gemacht habe, und es fertig ist, passiert dann nichts?
<Puzzlor> Ich habe jetzt wieder folgendes Problem, wenn ich bei Teamspeak 3 probiere zu sprechen kommen nur mehrere stockende Geräusche, vielleicht kennt da ja jemand eine Lösung
<Fuchs> Rico: ja, keine Meldung ist eine gute Meldung. Nun musst Du dem Rechner im BIOS nur noch sagen, dass er auch von dieser Platte booten soll
<Rico> Okey ich gucke obs läuft, danke schonmal ich sag dann nochmal bescheid..
<mushroom900> N'Abend zusammen. Hat jmd. von Euch auch das Problem mit Amarok, dass es in der Taskleiste hängt, wenn man es beendet?
<mushroom900> niemand?
<Rico> Fuchs - Hm
<sash_> ,geduld? mushroom900 
<shetlandpony> mushroom900: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<mushroom900> ist ja gut :)
<Longbottom> mushroom900: Wie beendest du amarok?
<Rico> Fuchs - Es funktioniert leider nicht, dort kommt:
<Rico> Fuchs - Fatal Error: Could not load und dann so nen Pfad ^^
<mushroom900> amarok/beenden
<Fuchs> Rico: anschliessend noch die grub-konfiguration updaten lassen, 
<Fuchs> Rico: durch den Einbau / die Formatierung der Platten hat sich ggf. eine Bezeichnung geaendert
<mushroom900> Longbottom: damit es aus dem panel verschwindet, gehe ich pber systemsteuerung/rechtsklick--> beenden
<Rico> Fuchs - Ok, Der Pfad ist auf jedenfall: /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/modules.dep
<dreamon> mushroom900, Das doch normal so.
<mushroom900> dreamon: über systemsteuerung beenden?
<dreamon> mushroom900, Kannst Fenster schliessen, Musik spielt weiter.. mußt über Rechtsklick auf symbol beenden
<Longbottom> mushroom900: rechtsklick auf das Icon und Beenden auswählen geht bei mir.
<Rico> Fuchs - Okey ich habe es updaten lassen (sudo update-grub, ist doch richtig oder) Ich probiere es jetzt mal aus
<Rico> Fuchs - Oder muss es heißen update-grub2 ?
<mushroom900> rechtsklick auf amarok-icon im panel: [info/ aus dem panel entfernen/ auf dem panel sperren] also ist das doch panel menü
<Fuchs> Rico: nein, update-grub muesste gehen
<Rico> Fuchs - Okey bis gleich
<dreamon> mushroom900, ne .. linksklick auf Icon im Panel ist es bei mir
<dreamon> mushroom900, Hatte ich falsch geschrieben
<mushroom900> terminal: http://nopaste.info/507ab50a21.html
<mushroom900> linksklick: ich klicke auf beenden und er hängt trotzdem
<Rico> Fuchs - Ne der zeigt mir an: Could not load /lib/modules/.../modules.dep , No such file or directory
<Rico> Fuchs - Aber der Pfad stimmt so
<dreamon> mushroom900, Hier kommt Fenster.. Wirklich beenden..
<Fuchs> Rico: wann genau kommt das? 
<mushroom900> dreamon: habe seit anfang der woche das system komplett neu aufgesetzt, beim alten system war's auch schon und hier immer noch. ach ja, ikst 10.04
<Rico> Fuchs - Bevor Grub starten kann, aber nach ca. 10 Sekunden dann startet Linux automatisch
<Fuchs> Rico: darf ich die grub Konfiguration mal in einem pastebin sehen?
<Rico> Die grub.cfg?
<dreamon> mushroom900, Hab amarok das erstemal seit einem Jahr wieder gestartet.. nehme "exaile"
<drunkenfierce> wie heisst der offtopic channel?
<sysdef> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<Fuchs> Rico: ja
<Rico> Fuchs - Jo ein moment
<mushroom900> dreamon: ist da voreingestellte radioliste?
<mushroom900> lese grade radio gibt's
<Rico> Fuchs - http://paste.ubuntu.com/568367/
<dreamon> mushroom900, Keine Ahnung... -> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/exaile
<mushroom900> dreamon, da habe ich das auch gelesen :)
<Fuchs> Rico: interssant, darf ich mal  fdisk -l /dev/sda     und fdisk -l  /dev/sdb    in einen pastebin haben? 
<Rico> Jo klar ein moment
<Rico> Da kommt doch das gleiche bei raus wie wenn ich einfach nur fdisk -l mache :D dann kommt doch beides auf einmal ^^
<Rico> Fuchs - http://paste.ubuntu.com/568373/
<dreamon> mushroom900, Rhythmbox -> Hatte ich auch mal lange Zeit in gebraucht..
<Fuchs> Rico: Dein Linux ist auf einer einzigen Partition? Wirklich? 
<Rico> Sieht so aus
<Rico> Fuchs - Sogar auf einer eigenen Platte ^^
<duese22> Guten Abend! Ich habe einen Tunnel zu meinem VPN, welcher auch funktioniert. Nun möchte ich aber, das der gesamte Netzwerktrafic über dieses Interface geht. Ich habe bereits folgendes probiert:  # ip route add default via 10.8.0.1
<duese22> RTNETLINK answers: No such process
<Fuchs> Rico: sicher, dass da nicht etwas verloren gegangen ist? 
<Rico> Fuchs - Was meinste?
<Fuchs> Rico: hier waere mal die /etc/fstab  von dem Linux interessant. Und ein blkid  auf sdb5, um zu sehen, ob diese Angaben in der Grub Konfiguration stimmen
<Rico> Fuchs - Was soll ich jezz machen? ^^
<Fuchs> Rico: mal mit einem Livesystem und chroot in das Linuxsystem rein
<Fuchs> Rico: und sicherstellen, dass da nicht etwas verloren gegangen ist 
<Rico> Fuchs - Ich bin doch gerade in Linux
<Fuchs> oh
<Fuchs> dann gib mir mal  blkid /dev/sdb5   und die /etc/fstab 
<Rico> Fuchs - Hat man noch irgendwo anders Zugriff auf den IRC? :D
<Rico> Fuchs - Beim ersten kommt nichts
<mushroom900> dreamon: danke für die empfehlung. rhythmbox konnte mich bis i'wie nie wirklich überzeugen, aber exaile muss ich erstmal probieren
<Rico> Fuchs - und beim 2. auch nicht :D
<Fuchs> Rico: dann gib mir erstmal mount 
<Rico> Fuchs - http://paste.ubuntu.com/568381/
<Fuchs> Rico: ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/modules.dep
<Rico> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 298806 2011-02-16 18:12 /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic-pae/modules.dep
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> wirklich interessant 
<Fuchs> Keine Ahnung in dem Fall wo das herkommt 
<Rico> Hm
<Rico> was soll ich jezz machen?
<Fuchs> hm, die Datei wird von depmod generiert, bei der Installation eines Kernelpakets
<Fuchs> also den Kernel neu zu installieren  (mit der --reinstall Option), via depmod -a die Datei neu erstellen ... ansonsten: auf launchpad.net als Bug melden
<Rico> Fuchs - Was soll ich denn jezz eingeben?
<Rico> Fuchs - Also ich habe jetzt einfach mal sudo depmod -a eingegeben
<Fuchs> Rico: kannst Du prinzipiell via modprobe Module laden, oder gibt das immer eine Fehlermeldung? 
<Rico> Fuchs - Was meinst du? :D Sorry ich habe jetzt kein Doctor Titel in Ubuntu begriffe :D
<Fuchs> Rico: nehmen wir an Du gibst   sudo pcspkr   ein, geht das, oder gibt Dir das eine Fehlermeldung? 
<Rico> *test*
<Rico> command not found
<Fuchs> arg
<Fuchs> sudo modprobe pcspkr 
<Fuchs> sorry
<Rico> ah
<Rico> Macht ja nichts
<Rico> auf jedenfall bekomme ich keine fehlermeldung
<Fuchs> das ist gut, also geht generisch das Laden von Modulen 
<Rico> da passiert nix
<Fuchs> darf ich mal noch  `dmesg`  und `cat /var/log/messages`  sehen? 
<Rico> Lol wie schnell hast du gelesen + geschrieben :D
<Rico> Jop mom
<Rico> Also dmesg ist länger als das Terminal zulässt :D
<Fuchs> weiss ich
<Rico> o
<Rico> ok
<Fuchs> sudo apt-get install pastebinit;  dmesg | pastebinit 
<Rico> http://paste.ubuntu.com/568385/
<Rico> Okey ist installiert
<bexxs> hmm warum komm ich nicht in offtopic rein jemand eine idee?
<Fuchs> bexxs: Du bist drin. 
<bexxs> jo jetzt :D
<bexxs> ;)
<Fuchs> der Befehl sollte eine URL ausgeben
<Fuchs> die muesste ich haben, Rico 
<Rico> Fuchs - Die was?
<dr_evil> also ubuntu 10.10 läuft bei mir echt wie eine oma mit krückstock. vorhin hatte ich nach dem einschalten kein eth0, danach beim reboot kein bild, und im 3. versuch lief es dann, aber nach ca 2 stunden ist jetzt alles eingefrohren :( hat jemand einen tip?
<Fuchs> die URL, die der Befehl   dmesg | pastebinit   ausgibt
<Rico> hm lol ich habe das in einem befehl gemacht :D
<Rico> http://pastebin.com/QhDc6gPG
<Fuchs> sehr schoen, und nun das selbe mit /var/log/messages,  also   pastebinit /var/log/messages
<Rico> http://pastebin.com/Gy93mtHv
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> Grub hat Muehe mit dem Erkennen des Partitionstyps von sda1 
<Fuchs> ist das NTFS da ggf. etwas beschaedigt? 
<Rico> Warum sollte es?
<dr_evil> soll ich dann mal reset drücken oder gibts noch irgendwas das ich tun kann?
<Fuchs> ich frage nur, Rico 
<Rico> Ich habe es mit ganz normal mit dem Windows Datenträger Manager in NTFS formatiert
<dr_evil> maus bewegt sich nicht mehr, uhrzeit stehengeblieben, keine antwort auf ssh oder ping
<Rico> Ja ich meinte jetzt: Warum sollte es, wie sollte das passieren? bzw. wie kann das passieren
<Fuchs> Rico: ist auf sda1 nicht das Windows selber? 
<Rico> Jop
<Fuchs> warum hast Du es dann mit dem Datentraegermanager formatiert? 
<Rico> Ich war ja die ganze zeit auf windows bis ich die 500 gb platte formatiert hatte
<Rico> Ehm weil die platte neu war, muss ja erst formatiert werden bevor die genutzt werden kann ^^
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> Du hast zwei Partitionen. Die sda1 und die sdb5. Auf sdb5 ist Linux. Auf der sda1 muss in dem Fall ja zwingend Windows sein, 
<Fuchs> warum musst Du das dann bitte von Hand formatieren? Das passiert bei der Installation ja. 
<Rico> Eeeeehm
<Rico> Also erst war ja windows auf der 500 gb
<Rico> und linux auch
<Rico> dann habe ich die neue platte angeschlossen und habe sie formatiert damit ich sie sehe im windows arbeitsplatz
<Rico> dann habe ich windows drauf installiert
<Rico> 500 gb formatiert und ubuntu drauf installiert
<kameluel> Hi
<Fuchs> Gut. Und das Windows laesst sich derzeit nicht booten, richtig? 
<Fuchs> Kannst Du die sda1 manuell mounten? 
<Rico> Richtig
<Rico> mit mount /dev/sda1 ?
<Fuchs> sudo mount /dev/sda1, wird aber nur gehen, wenn die in der fstab ist, 
<Rico> mount: Konnte /dev/sda1 nicht in /etc/fstab oder /etc/mtab finden
<Fuchs> sonst musst Du noch sagen, wo er sie hinmounten soll 
<Fuchs> genau 
<kameluel> Ich hab ein Problem mit meiner Tastatur, und zwar stimmt das Layout nicht. Ich kann z.B. keinen Backslash eingeben.
<Fuchs> darf ich die fstab mal sehen? 
<leszek> re
<Fuchs> kameluel: was meint xev, wenn Du es versuchst, 
<Fuchs> kameluel: und repaiert ein   `setxkbmap de`  das? 
<Rico> Was soll ich eingeben?
<Fuchs> Rico:  pastebinit /etc/fstab
<Rico> ah ok
<Rico> http://pastebin.com/Cxy0v3ni
<Fuchs> gut, der kennt die Platte mal nicht
<Fuchs> sudo mkdir /media/Windows &&  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /media/Windows 
<Rico> Okey ist
<Fuchs> ohne Fehler? 
<Rico> jop
<kameluel> Fuchs: KeyPress event, serial 36, synthetic NO, window 0x5c00001,
<kameluel>     root 0x6e, subw 0x0, time 12255030, (112,-85), root:(485,245),
<kameluel>     state 0x80, keycode 20 (keysym 0xaa9, emdash), same_screen YES,
<kameluel>     XLookupString gives 3 bytes: (e2 80 94) "—"
<kameluel>     XmbLookupString gives 3 bytes: (e2 80 94) "—"
<kameluel>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<Fuchs> gut, dann kann er das NTFS offenbar lesen
<Fuchs> ,paste? kameluel 
<shetlandpony> kameluel: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> kameluel: das ist das komplett falsche layout, in der Tat. Repariert sich das nach   setxkbmap de? 
<kameluel> Fuchs: Danke, wusste die URL nimmer
<kameluel> Fuchs: Nein, das repariert sich nicht.
<Fuchs> kameluel: dann wuerde ich sehr gerne mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log sehen
<kameluel> moment kurz
<Fuchs> kameluel: und die Ausgabe von xmodmap -pk 
<Fuchs> Rico: mach mal ein reboot und schau, ob sich Grub nun zeigt, 
<Fuchs> Rico: und halte dabei mal noch shift 
<Rico> Okey
<Fuchs> Rico: wenn das nicht geht, dann sehe ich leider nicht wo das Problem liegt. 
<kameluel> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/340411/
<Rico> Fuchs - Grub zeigt sich, funktioniert aber immer noch nicht :(
<Fuchs> Rico: funktioniert nicht mit welcher Fehlermeldung? 
<Fuchs> kameluel: er setzt da definitiv das deutsche Layout. Welche Desktopumgebung verwendest Du? 
<Rico> Fuchs - Zeigt bei Windows: BOOTMGR is missing und bei linux: could not load bla bla no such file or directory
<Fuchs> Rico: dann versuch mal den Bootmanager bei Windows mit der Windows Installations-CD zu fixen
<kameluel> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/340412/
<Rico> Fuchs - Habe ich schon, hat nichts geholfen
<kameluel> Fuchs: Ich benutze Gnome. Unter LXDE tritt das Problem nicht auf.
<Fuchs> kameluel: und die Tastatureinstellungen von Gnome hast Du schon geprueft? 
<Fuchs> kameluel: ~/.xsession-errors waere in dem Fall auch interessant
<Fuchs> Rico: wie genau hast Du das gemacht? 
<kameluel> Fuchs: Da kann man sich das Layout anzeigen lassen. Da stimmt die Vorschau auch nciht.
<Fuchs> kameluel: und kannst Du da nicht auf die korrekte Belegung umschalten? 
<Rico> Fuchs - Mehreres versucht: 1. Als ich gestartet habe meinte die CD zu mir, dass da war nicht in ordnung sei und ob es das reparieren sol, habe ja geklickt, hat nichts genützt; 2. habe ich recboot /fixmbr und recboot /fixboot eingegeben, stand hat funktioniert, hat es aber nicht; 3. habe bei SuperGrubDisk "Windows Start reparieren" geklickt, 
<kameluel> Fuchs: Nein, irgendwie nicht.
<Fuchs> Rico: ist das ein Win7? 
<Rico> Fuchs -Jop
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> kameluel: gibt es eine Fehlermeldung? 
<Fuchs> Rico: dann muss ich passen
<Fuchs> Rico: Du kannst noch auf englisch in #ubuntu fragen, oder auf www.ubuntuusers.de
<Rico> Im englischen habe ich schon gefragt ^
<Rico> Keiner wusste bescheid ^^
<Fuchs> ja, ist auch ein sehr interessanter Fehler 
<kameluel> Fuchs: Eben nicht. Ubuntu denkt ja, es wäre alles normal...
<Fuchs> kameluel: nun, Xorg setzt sie korrekt, xsetkbmap eigentlich auch ...
<Fuchs> kameluel: darf ich die ~/.xsession-errors noch sehen? 
<Deem> Rico: was is denn dein problem?
<Wolfsherz> nabend zusammen, ich habe eine frage bezüglich der benutzer-bildchen (beim anmelde-bildschirm z.b.). ich habe das bild geändert und wollte es nun auf den standard zurück setzen. leider weiß ich nicht, wo genau da standardbild liegt. und wenn ich anklicke "kein bild" nimmt er ein vom standard abweichendes bild, immerhin ähnlich, aber nicht das selbe.
<Deem> mit win7 kenn ich mich ein wenig aus :D
<Wolfsherz> ok, problem behoben, nichts für ungut.
<kameluel> Fuchs: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/340422/
<Fuchs> kameluel: fast nichts spezielles, ich frage mich nur, warum er da OpenGL ES laden will. Nutzt Du irgendwelche Desktopeffekte oder sonst komische Oberflaechendinge? 
<kameluel> Fuchs: Ja, Compiz halt
<Fuchs> kameluel: und wenn Du compiz mal ausschaltest?   
<kameluel> Fuchs: Keine Änderung
<Fuchs> hm
<Fuchs> kameluel: hast Du eine .Xmodmap oder so? 
<Rico> Sorry Deem war gerade afk
<kameluel> Fuchs: Nicht dass ich wüsste.
<Fuchs> kameluel: nachschauen :) 
<Rico> Deem - mein problem ist dass wenn ich windows booten will der mir sagt "bootmgr is missing" und das lässt sich nicht fixxen aber ich habe da ne schöne anleitung gefunden die ich nochmal befolgen werde http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/windows-xp-vista-seven-windows-allgemein/55716-windows-7-rc-bootmgr-missing-loesung.html sage gleich obs geklappt hat ;)
<shetlandpony> Rico's url: http://tinyurl.com/yhpcff4 |  Windows 7 RC bootmgr missing; Lösung? - Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME
<Rico> shetlanpony lol ^^
<Rico> genau das gleiche ^
<kameluel> Fuchs: Nein
<Rico> bg
<Fuchs> ,bot? Rico 
<shetlandpony> Rico: ich bin ein bot ;p
<Rico> fuchs oh lol, wusst ich nich :(
<Rico> peinlich peinlich
<Rico> naja bg
<kameluel> Fuchs: Nein
<killtill> kameluel: du hast doch ein Tastertuproblem oder wie war das noch ?
<kameluel> killtill: Jau
<Fuchs> kameluel: interessanter Fehler. Nehmen wir mal an Du nimmst bei  setxkbmap ch an Stelle von de, geht das? 
<killtill> das Layout passt nicht or what?
<kameluel> killtill: ja, es ist völlig "kreativ"
<kameluel> Fuchs: Gleiches Bild
<killtill> was fürn layout hast du denn aktiv?
<kameluel> killtill: de-nodeadkeys
<kameluel> anstelle vom Backslash kommt bspw. —
<killtill> und nur der / geht nicht?
<kameluel> der slash geht, nur der andere nicht. Eckige und geschweifte klammern sind auf andere Tasten "umgezogen". Das Problem tritt ausschliesslich unter Gnome auf.
<killtill> wenn du mal auf engl stellst gibts dann den gleichen fehler
<killtill> ah k sry
<Deem> kameluel: h;rt sich nach englischer tastatur an
<kameluel> killtill: Nein
<Blindie> moin
<kameluel> Deem: Glaube ich nicht. LXDE, KDE und openSUSE erkennen alles richtig.
<Blindie> kann man irgendwie die S.M.A.R.T überprüfung der festplatten abschalten?
<killtill> Er hat doch de-no dk. Und tippt das "z" sauber
<dreamon> Würde gerne auf /var/www über sftp ein paar daten hochladen, da dieses Verzeichnis als root angelegt ist, geht das nicht. Frage: Wie gehe ich am schlauesten vor?
<Deem> kameluel: ja, aber das layout das du da schilderst ist englische belegung
<killtill> Deem: z !=y
<Deem> aber - liegt zb auf ß im englischen
<Deem> vielleicht mischt der die layouts auch einfach nur :D
<killtill> dreamon: den owner ändern?
<killtill> oder dir als other schreibrechte gebn
<kameluel> ß funktioniert, und ich habe de-nodeadkeys eingestellt...
<Deem> dreamon: dem www-data ei passwort geben und mit rssh eine chrootshell bauen und dann per sftp einloggen :D
<killtill> kameluel: was zeigt er dir denn für ein Layout an unter der gnome layout einstellung?
<kameluel> killtill "Deutschland Akzenttasten Deaktivieren
<dreamon> Oh interessant.
<Rico> Fuchs - Okey Super Windows lässt sich wieder starten, aber bei linux kommt immer noch die fehlermeldung, trotzdem startet linux nach 10 sek, is nur halb so wild, trotzdem danke danke danke für die bemühungen
<Rico> Fuchs - Hätte einfach mal von anfang an googlen sollen
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Rico> Fuchs - Kann man noch machen dass sich grub auch öffnet ohne Shift zu klicken?
<Blindie> kann sein das dies ziemlich langsam ist?
<Blindie> Proxy-Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK
<Fuchs> Rico: ja
<sysdef> "wenn du dein leben nochmal leben koenntest, was wuerdest du dann besser machen?" "nichts, ausser ... ich wuerde von anfang an google nutzen"
<Rico> Fuchs - Wie'dn?
<Rico> ^^
<Blindie> verdammter proxy bzw. verdammte sauger
<Fuchs> Rico: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration  GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT  Eintrag lesen
<Rico> danke
<mgolisch> Blindie: was ist langsam?
<Rico> wo steht das denn drinne in der grub.cfg?
<Blindie> der proxy bei mir
<Blindie> bin hir in nem internat
<Fuchs> Rico: nein, /etc/default/grub
<kameluel> ich gebs auf...
<Rico> ah ok
<Fuchs> Rico: lies den Artikel _sehr_ sorgfaeltig durch
<Blindie> und da giebts so einige heinis die dauersaugen
<mgolisch> ja kann sein, schwer zu ermitteln fuer uns
<Fuchs> ,ot? Blindie 
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<kameluel> muss ich halt LXDE nutzen
<mgolisch> und wieso willst du smart abstellen?
<Blindie> okok
<Fuchs> Rico: wenn Du da in der Konfiguration zu grobe Fehler machst, dann darfst Du ggf. mit einem Livesystem hantieren
<mgolisch> hat nen sinn das festplatten sowas haben
<Fuchs> kameluel: Du koenntest probieren, ob das bei einem anderen User auch auftritt
<Fuchs> kameluel: wenn nicht:  die Verzeichnisse ~/.gnome* und ~/.gconf*  mal umbenennen 
<Blindie> aja, smart
<killtill> kameluel: jo , sry weiß auch nicht. 
<Blindie> behauptet schon seit über nem jahr das meine festplatte kaputt wär
<Blindie> auch unter windows
<Blindie> und langsam nervt mich die 5 minütige meldung
<Puzzlor> Nabend, ich würde gerne den aktuellen grafik treiber auf meinen 32bit deutschen ubuntu system installieren für die ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600, ich finde bei ati aber nur einen englischen treiber für 64bit , meine Frage ist, ob der auch funktioniert?das ist der Link dazu http://support.amd.com/de/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.2&product=2.4.2.3.32&lang=English
<shetlandpony> Puzzlor's url: http://tinyurl.com/5stzf8h | 
<Rico> Fuchs - Diese Funktion sollte mit einer vorangestellten Raute ( # ) anstelle einem Wert = 0 (Null) unwirksam gemacht werden. , d.h. eine raute hinter dem eintrag und dann muss ich nicht shift klicken?
<mgolisch> Blindie: mal dran gedacht das sie evtl kaputt ist?
<Fuchs> Rico: ja. 
<Rico> Dane
<Rico> ke
<Fuchs> Puzzlor: installiere keine Treiber manuell
<Fuchs> ,ati? Puzzlor 
<shetlandpony> Puzzlor, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Blindie> leuft ja noch mgolisch
<Blindie> und im moment hab ich kein geld für nen neue
<Blindie> ist irgend son end-to-end-error
<sysdef> kein start-to-end-error?
<Blindie> ne, end-to-end
<Rico> Probiere es mal aus
<LetoThe2nd> whatever. hast du auch ne supportfrage? mitteilungsbedürftige gehören bitte eher nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<Blindie> grenzwert liegt bei 99 ich hab 449
<sysdef> Blindie: das wichtigste an einer fehlermeldung ist die meldung, nicht der fehler. je genauer desto besser
<Fuchs> Blindie: wie dem auch sei. Du wolltest es deaktivieren:  http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/39/42/Laufwerksverwaltung2.png 
<Fuchs> Blindie: schau Dir unten diese nette checkbox an
<Fuchs> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Laufwerksverwaltung#SMART-Werte  << da findest Du das. 
<Blindie> danke
<Blindie> in der checkbox steht das mit dem end-to-end-error
<Rico> Fuchs - so hat es noch nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> Rico: /etc/default/grub  zeigen. 
<Rico> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<Rico> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=#
<Rico> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<Rico> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<Rico> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<Rico> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Rico> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<Fuchs> ...
<Wedelwolf> ,pastebin oder so.
<Fuchs> ,paste? Rico 
<shetlandpony> Rico: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Fuchs> habe ich Dir heute schon mal gesagt, ich moechte es nicht noch einmal sagen muessen
<Fuchs> mei
<Fuchs> die Raute gehoert an das andere Ende der Zeile
<Blindie> hir der fehler http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/rtotwwln/Bildschirmfoto.png
<Fuchs> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Rico> 1. sry, 2. danke
<Fuchs> Blindie: ja, ignorier dann den Fehler halt. Die Checkbox unten sollte dafuer sorgen, dass er Dich nicht immer wieder dmait nervt 
<Fuchs> Blindie: eine neue Platte willst Du ja offenbar nicht kaufen, also bleibt nur ignorieren
<Blindie> ok, wird noch dauern bis ich mir nen neue hole
<Blindie> bin grad pleite^^
<Rico> Fuchs - ne hat immer noch nicht geklappt
<Fuchs> Rico: zeigen
<Rico> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<Fuchs> Rico: und hast Du vor dem Reboot   sudo update-grub   ausgefuehrt? 
<Rico> Oh ne, vergessen, sry
<Rico> Wenn ich was in der grub.cfg ändere, muss ich doch nicht updaten oder?
<Fuchs> Du sollst die grub.cfg nicht aendern
<Fuchs> das wird automatisch ueberschrieben
<Rico> Naja ich wollte lediglich Windows nach oben machen
<Fuchs> das wird automatisch ueberschrieben
<Fuchs> dazu gibt es andere Methoden
<Rico> Hm ich habs immer so gemacht 
<Fuchs> und zwar entweder die Skripte so umbenennen, dass die Zahl vor os_prober kleiner ist als die vor Linux
<Rico> und hat auch eig geklappt
<Fuchs> oder mit savedefault arbeiten
<leszek> Rico: das macht es leider nicht korrekter
<Fuchs> es wird automatisch ueberschrieben, es ist absolut nicht empfohlen, 
<Fuchs> wenn Du es machen willst, dann mach, aber sei Dir sicher, dass Du keinen Support mehr bekommst
<Rico> Ja ne, ich weiß nur nicht wie man das anders macht ^^
<Fuchs> habe ich soeben geschrieben
<Fuchs> mit zwei Moeglichkeiten
<Rico> Ja das habe ich gelesen aber das hilft nicht viel weiter
<Rico> welche skripte?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Skripte-in-etc-grub-d
<Fuchs> ich denke, dass ich auch schon gesagt habe heute, dass Du den Artikel _sehr_ sorgfaeltig lesen sollst
<Puzzlor> Fuchs: also ich habe 'ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600' aber wenn ich den Standart Treiber über 'Zusätzliche Treiber' installiere, dann läuft das was ich eigendlich spielen will nicht glatt (HoN) gibt es dafür irgend wie eine alternative
<Fuchs> Puzzlor: gibt es, den freien radeon-Treiber,aber der duerfte noch schlechter laufen. 
<Fuchs> Was genau ist HoN, und spielst Du das nativ oder ueber Umwege via wine / Virtualisierung? 
<Rico> 1. wollte ich da ja nur wissen wie ich das grub öffne ohne shift zu klicken, 2. habe ich nicht weiter gelesen, weil ich dachte das so zu ändern wäre standart
<Fuchs> ,standart? 
<shetlandpony> Fuchs, standart ist http://www.k-faktor.com/standart/
<dadrc> HoN ist ein DotA-Klon -- heroes of newerth -- und hat einen nativen Linuxclient
<Rico> Der Link war unnötig
<sysdef> Rico: s/un//
<shetlandpony> sysdef thinks that rico meant: Der Link war nötig
<Fuchs> offenbar nicht, immerhin habe ich in den letzten 4 Minuten hier zwei mal Standart gelesen. 
<Fuchs> aber egal. 
<Rico> Standart is auch ein ganz normales deutsches wort
<Fuchs> Puzzlor: Du koenntest mir sonst mal noch /var/log/Xorg.0.log  und die Ausgabe von    glxinfo   in einen pastebin packen 
<leszek> Rico: ne
<Puzzlor> Fuchs: okay
<Rico> Nja dann nicht, ist mir auch egal, trotzdem danke fuchs für die viele hilfe ich bin nun mal auf windows
 * LetoThe2nd gibt Fuchs nen anti-bold-aufmunterungskeks
 * Fuchs schiebt LetoThe2nd in den OT-Kanal :)
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<uubbu> Hallo, kann mir hier wer sagen wie ich PHP 5.2.4-2 auf ubuntu 5.14 neu mit --with-gd compilieren kann?
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Ubuntu 5.14?
<Puzzlor> Fuchs: Also hier ist '/var/log/Xorg.0.log' http://pastebin.de/15187 und hier 'glxinfo' http://pastebin.de/15189 , ich hoffe du kannst damit etwas anfangen
<uubbu> ja 5.14
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Von wann ist das? von vor gefühlten Jahrtausenden? :)
<uubbu> standart bei hosteuropa
<cYbercOsmOnauT> glaub ich nicht.. warte ich schau nach
<uubbu> danke
<mgolisch> diese php version ist da dabei?
<mgolisch> 5.xx muss jahre alt sein
<mgolisch> gabs da schon php5?
<mgolisch> vor 5 jahren?
<Fuchs> Puzzlor: Du verwendest den freien radeon Treiber
<uubbu> php5 ist drauf
<uubbu> nein ist die aktuelle distri auf dem vserver
<cYbercOsmOnauT> mgolisch: Die PHP Version hat nichts mit der Version des OS zu tun ;)
<Fuchs> Puzzlor: schau nach, ob Deine Karte nicht von fglrx unterstuetzt wird. Wenn nicht -> da kannst Du dann wenig machen
<mgolisch> cYbercOsmOnauT: wieso?
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Weil das zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe sind?
<uubbu> ich bekomme bei drupal diese meldung Drehen und entsättigen Effekte der GD Grafikbibliothek	2.0 or higher
<uubbu> Die GD Grafikbibliothek für PHP ist aktiviert, wurde aber ohne Unterstützung für Funktionen die von den Drehen und Entsättigungs Effekten verwendet werden compiliert. Es wurde wahrscheinlich die GD Bibliothek von http://www.libgd.org und nicht die mit PHP ausgelieferte Version verwendet. Sie Sollten PHP nochmal mit der Option --with-gd compilieren und dabei die mit PHP ausgelieferte GD Bibliothek verwenden. In der PHP Anleitun
<uubbu> Informationen
<cYbercOsmOnauT> shit.. auf den 2 Servern die ich betreue läuft Debian
<Deem> uubbu: also ein hoster, der noch 5.14 anbietet würde ich meiden
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das HE Ubuntu 5.x anbietet
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Vielleicht meint er Debian?
<mgolisch> ah
<mgolisch> naja wie auch immer
<Deem> debian hat doch aber kein 5.x sondern nur 5, oder nicht?
<uubbu> nein nicht debian
<mgolisch> apt-get source for the rescue
<uubbu> OK
<uubbu> 	Version der Datenbank	5.0.51a-3ubuntu5.7
<Fuchs> uubbu: libgd2 << dieses Paket installiert? 
<uubbu> version der datenbank
<Deem> 5.14 gibts eigentlich auch garnicht
<Deem> kann auch garnicht gehn.. gibt ja garkeine 14 monate :D
<Fuchs> ubuntulog: und php5-gd << dieses Paket? 
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Kann mir wer sagen, ob Ubuntu eine Art Energiesparmodus für WLAN Karten hat? Wenn ich etwa 1-2 Minuten nichts im Netz mache, flieg ich meist aus der WLAN Verbindung raus und muss mich neu mit meinem Router verbinden. Merke: Nicht INet bricht zusammen sondern mein WLAN zwischen Computer und Box.
<uubbu> sudo apt-get install php-gd
<uubbu> sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<Fuchs> uubbu: nun noch in einem Terminal statt im Chat, dann ist gut. 
<Deem> uubbu: immernoch falsches fenster
<uubbu> hab ich installaiert und den appache neugestartet
<Fuchs> cYbercOsmOnauT: einige Treiber, z.B. der Intel iwlwifi, haben das. ja. 
<uubbu> wie??
<Fuchs> cYbercOsmOnauT: dmesg waere da interessant. 
<uubbu> falsches fenster?
<cYbercOsmOnauT> und wie kann ich das abschalten?
<uubbu> falsches terminal?
<Deem> ist 5.10 eigentlich nicht schon eeeeeeeeeeeeewig out of support? :D
<mgolisch> iwconfig interface power off?
<Fuchs> cYbercOsmOnauT: waere erstmal interessant zu wissen, welcher Chipsatz und Treiber das ist
<Fuchs> cYbercOsmOnauT: ggf. so wie von mgolisch beschrieben
<uubbu> ohhh
<uubbu> das habe ich schon installiert
<uubbu> wollte es hier nur schreiben
<uubbu> die installation hatt auch funktioniert
<uubbu> nur die fehlermeldung bei drupal bleibt
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :
<cYbercOsmOnauT>     SET failed on device interface ; No such device.
<cYbercOsmOnauT> gibbet net :>
<mgolisch> finde den fehler
<cYbercOsmOnauT> ach ich idiot
<mgolisch> SET failed on device >""interface""< ; No such device
<Fuchs> cYbercOsmOnauT: interface solltest Du auch mit dem korrekten Interface ersetzen, z.B. wlan0 oder eth1
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Jetzt muss ich schauen wie mein Interface lautet :D
<uubbu> wie kann ich gd neu compilieren?
<Fuchs> uubbu: am liebsten gar nicht
<mgolisch> dachte du willst php neu compilieren?
<Fuchs> ,Programme kompilieren? uubbu 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber Programme kompilieren
<Fuchs> ,Programme_kompilieren? uubbu 
<Deem> uubbu: indem du dir die source von php und gd runterlädst und beides kompilierst
<shetlandpony> uubbu, Programme_kompilieren ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programme_kompilieren - Weitere Infos im query ...
<uubbu> apttitude config php5-gd ===
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Jaja.. ih Dölmer.. ich habs auch gesehen als ich mir die Zeile im Shell ansah
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Manchmal macht man einfach im Hirn Copy&Paste und tippt blind ab :D Sorry
<cYbercOsmOnauT> eth1 heisst es bei mir
<cYbercOsmOnauT> hat nun keinen Fehler ausgegeben.. mal schauen ob meine Verbindung nun bestehen bleibt wenn ich 10 Minuten rumcode ohne im Netz zu surfen :>
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Danke schonmal mgolisch
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Apropos.. mal was ganz anderes.. ist hier ein mySQL Profi? Ich hab da eine Performance-Frage :>
<Deem> cYbercOsmOnauT: sowas kannst du gerne nebenan in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen ;)
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Ja die Frage ist auch zu speziell und nichts für Anfänger ;)
<uubbu> Sie Sollten PHP nochmal mit der Option --with-gd compilieren und dabei die mit PHP ausgelieferte GD Bibliothek verwenden
<uubbu> kann mir mal wer den befehl sagen?
<uubbu> ./configure 
<Fuchs> uubbu: lies den Artikel zum Kompilieren. Es ist wichtig, dass Du das sauber mit checkinstall machst, und selbst da empfehle ich es nicht wirklich
<uubbu> sudo ./configure  php5 --with-gd
<Fuchs> ganz sicher nicht
<uubbu> ok fuchs
<uubbu> dachte ich kann das auf die schnelle
<uubbu> wie bei x11
<Deem> uubbu: lesen bildet =)
<uubbu> das alles erneut abgefragt wird
<uubbu> oh mann
<uubbu> danke für die info
<Deem> uubbu: das wäre dann aber ein dpkg-reconfigure
<uubbu> jep genau
<Fuchs> ist aber nicht das gleiche. Lies den Artikel. 
<uubbu> wenn du wüsstest was ich heute noch alles zu lesen habe
<uubbu> aber trotzdem danke
<uubbu> für den link
<dreamon> Wenn ich mit chown mich als Eigentümer eine Verzeichnisses eintrage, wie kann es sein, das ich das Verzeichnis trotzdem nicht betreten darf(bekomme keine berechtigung)
<Deem> dreamon: mit sudo?
<dreamon> Deem, habe mit "sudo chown dreamon www" gmacht. hab mich im /var befunden 
<Deem> dreamon: versuch mal "chown -R"
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Wie sieht es denn mit den Rechten aus für das Verzeichnis?
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Wenn der Owner keine Rechte hat, bringt ein chown auch nicht viel ;)
<dreamon> drw-rw-rw- 15 dreamon root  4096 2011-02-17 14:41 www
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Dumusst Execute setzen
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Im Verzeichnis bedeutet x das man da rein darf
<cYbercOsmOnauT> rw reicht nicht
<dreamon> cYbercOsmOnauT, Achso.. 
<mgolisch> jo
<dreamon> cYbercOsmOnauT, Nun gehts. Danke
<cYbercOsmOnauT> bitte.. gern geschehen
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Man kann alles essen, aber nicht alles wissen ;)
 * DeannaT2 guckt skeptisch ...das mit dem essen glaub ich nicht
<cYbercOsmOnauT> doch doch DeannaT2.. manches leider nur ein Mal :D
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Lecker Knollenblätterpilz und dazu ein Schluck Blausäure.. mjam
<micha_> hallo, wie kann ich herausfinden, ob mein System ein amd64 oder i386 ist?
<apollo13> uname -a
<micha_> Linux Orbit 2.6.36-020636-generic #201010210905 SMP Thu Oct 21 09:08:58 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux   ist das jetzt 64 bit oder 32?
<dadrc> x86_64 → 64
<micha_> na ich denke 64bit, ja?
<micha_> danke!
<apollo13> komischer kernel fürn ubuntu
<Deem> linux orbit? o_O
<yofel> das ist ein mainline kernel build ausm PPA
<yofel> Deem: orbit ist der hostname
<maze-m> moinsen!
<yofel> Ich hab hier: Linux yofel-eee 2.6.38-2-generic #29-Ubuntu SMP Fri Feb 4 13:03:39 UTC 2011 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<cYbercOsmOnauT> Ich hab Linux Ubuntu 2.6.37-020637-generic #201101050908 SMP Wed Jan 5 09:09:44 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<apollo13> ,ot
<apollo13> ,ot?
<shetlandpony> Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<micha_> Hallo, wenn ich     sudo dpkg -i linux-headers-2.6.38-997_2.6.38-997.201102120912_all.deb   eingebe, so bekomme ich die Meldung   Kann auf das Archiv nicht zugreifen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<micha_> wodran könnte das liegen?
<bekks> micha_: Was heisst das also? :)
<bekks> Die Datei gibt es nicht.
<micha_> ok, ich muss also eine andere Quelle in synaptik eintragen, oder?
<apollo13> was hat dpkg mit synaptic zu tun?
<apollo13> genau, gar nichts…
<Robert_Zenz> micha_, du solltest apt-get verwenden...
<bekks> Robert_Zenz: Aber nicht um eine .deb zu installieren...
<bekks> micha_: Du hast die Datei ja heruntergeladen - wie heisst sie denn wirklich?
<yofel> micha_: für heruntergeladene archive kannst du dpkg -i verwenden, dann muss aber die pfadangabe zur datei stimmen
 * apollo13 wäre dafür die finger von neuen kerneln zu lassen wenn man schon mit dpkg probleme hat
<bekks> :D
<Robert_Zenz> bekks, ja, aber die deb gibt es nicht, und er will anscheinend was aus einer Quelle installieren.
 * bekks stimmt apollo13 zu
<bekks> Robert_Zenz: Einen nicht supporteten Kernel.
<bekks> Von daher stellt sich die Frage nach dem Support dazu auch nicht wirklich ;)
<micha_> ähm, nein, habe sie nicht heruntergeladen, muss erstmal schauen, wo ich die finde. dass wird dann noch n Weile dauern...
<jokrebel> re
<papachaotica> warum willst du überhaupt den den kernel tauschen was kann der neu was dein alter kernel nicht kann, wenn du so ein lapidares dpkg -i nicht hinbekommst dann lass gefälligst die finger vom kernel
<bekks> papachaotica: er ist schon weg...
<papachaotica> hm, danke, unignore join/parts 
<dreamon> Könnt ihr mir einen super einfach ftp server empfehlen, will nur auf ein verzeichnis zugreifen können.
<bekks> eieiei.
<apollo13> man ssh/scp
<bekks> Setz Dir einen chrooted vsftpd auf.
<apollo13> und sonst wie bekks sagt, aber eigentlich ist es die arbeit nicht wert
<dreamon> vsftpd .. der ist doch nicht einfach.. ? hab heut schon mal versucht.. (none success)
<apollo13> der ist sehr einfach…
<bekks> dreamon: Was genau ist an vsftod schwer?
<bekks> s/o/p/
<shetlandpony> bekks meant: dreampn: Was genau ist an vsftod schwer?
<bekks> -.-
<apollo13> fail
<bekks> Das Ding ist so einfach zu konfigurieren, dass es fast genau so einfach ist, den zu chrooten :)
<dreamon> Ich hab ihn installiert.. wollte die config bearbeiten.. eventuell hatte es auch was mit den Zugriffrechten von dem Verzeichnis zu tun, das ich vorhin falsch freigegeben hatte
<bolder> n8
<dreamon> Ohja, hatte es.. sry.. war blöde frage
<maze-m> kann mir einer von euch ein gutes Programm zur Datensycronisation empfehlen? Will gerne die Musik von meiner externen Festplatte auf meinen anderen Rechner bekommen!
<bekks> rsync
<papachaotica> was sonst!
<mgolisch> genau
<maze-m> jo, hab ich auch schon überlegt! Aber ich weiß nicht so Recht, mit welchen Optionen ich's am besten machen soll
<papachaotica> man rsync
<dreamon> Ist das ein Sicherheitsproblem wenn ich den Ordner /var/www mit drwxrwxrwx 15 dreamon root  4096 2011-02-17 14:41 www -> freigegeben habe?
<papachaotica> dreamon, ja ist es
<dreamon> Wie macht man das sauber? ich will gern auf den Server über ftp die daten auf /var/www hochladen
<bekks> Dann gib genau das eine Verzeichnis frei, wo die Dateien hinsollen.
<bekks> Und nicht den kompletten webserver.
<maze-m> wie gebe ich denn Quelle und Ziel bei rsync an? Also muss ich es so wie bei scp von der Syntax her machen?
<mgolisch> maze-m: man rsync
<mgolisch> da stehts drin
<papachaotica> drxwr-xr-x wenn du die files des kompletten webservers per ftp hochladen willst
<maze-m> mgolisch: okay ich guck mal!
<maze-m> mgolisch: thx
<dreamon> papachaotica, Wie setzt man das denn mit  chmod ? welcher dez wert ist das. 766 auf jedenfall nicht
<apollo13> oh dear
<bekks> OMFG
<apollo13> dreamon: du willst keinen ftp server aufsetzen
<bekks> Lasst die Finger von solchen Sachen, bevor ihr wirklich schlimme Dinge anrichtet.
<mgolisch> :)
<bekks> Die Berechtigungen haben 755 auf Verzeichnissen zu sein, und 644 auf Dateien.
<dAnjou> please do not hurt the internet!
<papachaotica> chmod u+* g+* o+* ich kann mir die zahlen aucch nicht merken#
<bekks> r = 4, w = 2, x = 1.
<dreamon> Ah fein, danke
<rumpe1> ♥ = 8
<bekks> dreamon: Und Finger weg vom FTP Server.
<Deem> geht das nicht auch mit ugo+* ?
<dAnjou> dreamon: lesen hilft
<Deem> dreamon: am besten schaust du dir wirklich mal rssh an. ist ganz nett =)
<dAnjou> gibt n hübschen artikel dazu im uu-wiki
<dreamon> Ich merk schon ihr seit euch einig.. ähm.. bekks, warum finger vom FTP server lassen, ich würde gern mit kompozer hochladen.. der kann nur ftp..  mit sftp ginge es .. aber das unterstütz er scheinbar nicht
<bekks> Was unterstützt wer nicht? :)
<dAnjou> kennt ihr das: ihr tippt grad irgendwas, dann spürt ihr nen nieser kommen -> Haaaa .. Haaaaa .. und denkt "scheiße, scheiße, muss schneller tippen, damit diese gedankeneinheit noch fertig wird" TSCHIIII?
<dreamon> bekks, mit kompozer kann ich nicht sftp verwenden.. der will ftp.. daher brauch ich den ftp server.
<dAnjou> huch
<dAnjou> shit
<dAnjou> dreamon: du sollst keinen aufsetzen, weil du es nicht schaffst
<Deem> dreamon: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<dAnjou> .. und weil ftp kacke is
<dAnjou> aber das is in deinem fall nebensächlich
<papachaotica> ack
<dAnjou> dreamon: du kannst entfernte ordner per sftp oder sshfs oder sonstwie einbinden
<dAnjou> und dann wie lokal damit arbeiten
<bekks> dreamon: vsftpd aufzusetzen, dass es funktioniert, ist nicht schwer. ftp so aufzusetzen, dass es funktioniert UND sicher ist, ist eine ganz andere sache.
<dAnjou> das unterstützt kompozer garantiert
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ich hab in nautilus mit sftp://IP/Ordner wunderbar verbinden können.. Ohne groß was einrichten zu müssen. Frägt sich nur wie das mit dem einbinden gemeint ist.
<bekks> sftp:// in nautilu ist eine gvfs geschichte - grausam :)
<apollo13> wer will kompozer verwenden oO
<dreamon> bekks, Das ich ftp nicht verwenden soll hat dann wohl mit der UnSicherheit was zu tun?
<dAnjou> genau so ist das gemaeint
<dAnjou> -a
<bekks> dreamon: richtig.
<apollo13> bekks: funktioniert aber zumindest meistens^^
<ThreeM> ftpes?
<apollo13> ThreeM: ?
<dAnjou> diese gnome-nautilus-gvfs-geschichte ist in der tat grausam, aber - wie gesagt - es funktioniert halbwegs (und vor allem simpel)
<ThreeM> ja?
<dreamon> Langsam dreht sich alles. Nochmal kompozer bieten ftp upload an. Das soll ich ja nun nicht nehmen weil unsicher.. also (mount, bzw. binde es anders ein) und schreibe die dateil wenn sie eingebunden ist?
<apollo13> was soll ftpes sein?
<bekks> dreamon: sshfs zB
<apollo13> dreamon: nimm sshfs und werd glücklich…
<ThreeM> veerschlusseltes ftp?
<bekks> Dann kannst du aus sicht von kompozer komplett lokal arbeiten.
<apollo13> ThreeM: das wäre FTPS, aber für was wenns eh SFTP gibt
<dAnjou> bekks: soso, du willst ihn also *dabei* supporten, ja?
<ThreeM> sftp ist lahm
<dAnjou> oh, apollo13 auch :D
<dAnjou> ThreeM: spielt doch fürn paar html-dateien keine rolle
<dreamon> dAnjou, Ist ein Support Channel.. oder?
<apollo13> ThreeM: hmm dann machst du was falsch, meine netzwerkconnection bekomm ich damit zu 100% ausgelastet
<ThreeM> ftps oder ftpes beides is bekannt
<dAnjou> dreamon: ich versuch hier nur was zu finden, was für dich am besten geeignet is
<ThreeM> apollo13, ich mach nix falsch. ssh ist für dateiübertragung langsamer als andere protokolle
<dAnjou> dreamon: und das is bisher das einbinden über nautilus -> "sftp://ip/foobar"
<apollo13> ThreeM: wenn die leitung der limitierende faktor ist, ist mir nen theoretischer höchstwert allerdings ziemlich schnuppe
<ThreeM> jedenfalls langsamer als ftps
<dAnjou> könntet ihr das drüben regeln?
<ThreeM> apollo13 auf ner atom cpu ist das z.b. sehr spürbar
<ThreeM> axo jo
<dreamon> bekks, Im Wiki steht, das man da einen ganzen Entfernten Rechner einhängen kann. Nun wirds aber wirklich interessant
<dAnjou> *sigh*
<bekks> dreamon: Weisst Du, was ssh macht? :)
<dreamon> bekks, ssh ist eine art Telnet.. nur besser verschlüsselt.. (so ungefähr richtig?)
<papachaotica> dreamon, lass es besser auch mit ssh, wenn du vom entfernten rechner als root / einhängst, kannst du sehr viel kaputt machne
<papachaotica> oh man ich bringe die leute noch auf die ideen
<dreamon> Ja, wie geil ist das denn.. läuft ja schon
<dreamon> bekks, Danke..
<mgolisch> ihr habt sorgen
<newb1> kommt der nächste point release pünktlich
<jokrebel_> gn8
<dreamon> wenn ich ls -l mache, dann haben die Dateien unterschiedliche Farben, obwohl die Rechte identisch sind. Was ist da unterschiedlich?
<dAnjou> links, verzeichnisse
<dreamon> dAnjou, Nein leider nicht.. hab im verzeichnis mehrere jpg drin.. einige sind weiß, andere violett. Verzeichnisse sind blau
<dAnjou> zeig mal ne ausgabe davon in nem pastebin
<dreamon> Die Farben siehst du dann aber nicht
<dAnjou> schreibs dahinter
<papachaotica> screenshot
<dreamon> http://img517.imageshack.us/i/bildschirmfoto1f.png/
<dAnjou> iiihhh imageshack
<dreamon> Tom und Tomi ist weiß.. Thai ist violett.
<dAnjou> und nichmal n direktlink
<dreamon> Wo ist problem.. screenshot ist screenshot.?
<dAnjou> oh dear mother of god
<dAnjou> was isn das für ne shell?
<papachaotica> ich erkenne ein groß/kleischreibung ind den dateienden daher die farbzuordung nur auf kleingeschirebenen dateienden , wo genau die konfig liegt kp, ist lange her das ich da mal drüber getstolpert bin
<dAnjou> papachaotica: genau das schockiert mich grad zutiefst
<dAnjou> nein halt, ls is ja das problem
<dreamon> ich tus mal umbenennen
<dreamon> papachaotica, Du hast recht.. der stört sich an der groß und kleinschreibung
<dAnjou> EPIC FAIL
<dreamon> papachaotica, Und ich hab mich gewundert warum auch kompozer die Dateien nicht gefunden hat.. 
<dreamon> Das die endung zwingend klein geschrieben werden muß.. wußte ich nicht.
<dreamon> Ich hab die dateien mit gimp umgewandelt und scheinbar hat gimp die mit *.JPG gespeichert.
<dAnjou> muss sie nicht
<dAnjou> das is furzegal
<dAnjou> besonders unter linux
<dreamon> dAnjou, Du meinst das die Endung groß oder klein geschrieben ist.? Nein, beim Kompozer nicht, weil er da ein filter in der Dateiansicht drauf hat.. Wenn Endung nicht kleingeschrieben ist, werden die Dateien nicht angezeigt.
<papachaotica> mach mal echo $LS_COLORS
<dAnjou> dreamon: dann ist kompozer scheiße
<dreamon> papachaotica, Ah schön.. aber alles nur kleingeschrieben.
<dreamon> dAnjou, Im opendialog -> image files ... und er zeigt nur die kleingeschrieben Endungen an.. Schon stressig.. hat mich wieder eine 1/2Stunde gekostet.. 
<dAnjou> das sollte ihm eigtl. egal sein, es sollte case insensitive prüfen
<dreamon> papachaotica, Gute Augen der Mann.
<dAnjou> dreamon: sagte ich doch schon, kompozer is scheiße
<dreamon> dAnjou, dann gib alternative.
<papachaotica> ich der Variable $LS_COLORS sind farben nur kleigeschriebenen dateiendungen zugeordnet, wen du das haben willst must du die dateinen umbennenen oder LS_COLORS anpassen, zur funktion der dateinen hat die klein/großschreibug keinen unterschied. du must nur die padangabe richtg nutzen und linux beachtet großkleinschreibung im gegensatz fzu windows.http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dircolors 
<dAnjou> dreamon: gedit, geany, eclipse, netbeans
<papachaotica> vim oder vim-gtk
<dreamon> Naja.. etwas komfort darf schon sein ;)
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editoren
<papachaotica> wenn du vim richtig konfigurierst 
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Webeditoren
<Nightwolf> ich benutze Xtightvnc auf einem ubuntu maverick server und verbinde mich dorthin mit gnome-rdp, ebenfalls ubuntu maverick - leider klappt so copy & paste in keine richtung. wie kriege ich das am einfachsten gedeichselt?
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Entwicklungsumgebungen
<Nightwolf> ich meine copy & paste von text
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-18
<dAnjou> Nightwolf: glaube, das unterstützt das protokoll nich
<dAnjou> Nightwolf: könntest dir n irc-channel aufmachen :P
<Nightwolf> aber zumindest in eine richtung müsste das doch über tastaturemulation gehen
<dAnjou> war nur ne vage vermutung
<Nightwolf> aber ich könnte wetten, dass das bei mir schonmal funktioniert hat
<dreamon> dAnjou, Wollte heute schon mit eclipse php debuggen, alleine damit anfangen zu können, würde für mich Wochen Internsiver Arbeit bedeuten. Um dann noch 2Monaten wieder alles vergessen zu haben ;)
<dreamon> Aber danke für die Tips
<dAnjou> google "vnc copy paste" hilft bestimmt
<Nightwolf> dAnjou: nicht wirklich
<dreamon> Gute N8 Leute.. Und danke für eure Hilfe!! 
<papachaotica> jo n8 ich geh auch
<maze-m> so, gn8
<witchdoc> moin moin
<soulrebel> moin
<witchdoc> ich habe heute eine 8.04 lts installation auf 10.04 gebracht die drbd und heartbeat hat
<witchdoc> ende vom lied - openvz wird von 10.04 nicht offiziel unterstützt
<witchdoc> DKMS zickt mit drbd 
<witchdoc> und am schluss musst ich neu installieren.  :-/
<The_Chiller> moin
<derchill1r> du hast ja n doofen nick
<The_Chiller> ich hab ne frage und bevor ich irgendwo nen thread öffne, wollte ich mal fragen, ob das normal is:
<The_Chiller> lol
<The_Chiller> ich dachte immer ich wäre ein unikat :P
<The_Chiller> ifconfig spuckt me ne unbekannte netzwerkverbindung aus, das stimmt mich irgendwie besorgt
<derchill1r> lo?
<The_Chiller> nah
<The_Chiller> nicht der loop
<The_Chiller> g
<The_Chiller>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<The_Chiller>           RX packets:78276 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<The_Chiller> TX packets:72553 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<The_Chiller>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000 
<The_Chiller>           RX bytes:111774602 (111.7 MB)  TX bytes:6781749 (6.7 MB)
<The_Chiller> den da
<The_Chiller> is das ein internes ding, oder is da was das da nicht hingehört?
<derchill1r> die bezeichnung ist einfach nur "g"?
<The_Chiller> jups
<derchill1r> du kannst mit "ifdown" und "ifup" diese geraete steuern
<derchill1r> oder es heisst irgendwie anders
<derchill1r> so kannst du wenigstens mal gucken ob du sie brauchst oder nicht
<The_Chiller> jo, würd aber eigentlich ganz gern rausfinden was es is und wo s herkommt :D
<derchill1r> und ich denke unter ubuntu ist /etc/network/interfaces die richtige file um zu gucken welche geraete konfiguiert sind
<The_Chiller> ah
<The_Chiller> mom
<The_Chiller> da steht NUR lo drin
<The_Chiller> ich stells mal ab, wenn ich gleich auspinge brauch ichse :D
<derchill1r> hm
<derchill1r> also bei mir gibts nur ein 'eth0' und ein 'lo'
<derchill1r> aber ich nutze derzeit auch gentoo
<derchill1r> und ubuntu macht vieles auch mit grafischen dialogen
<derchill1r> ich empfehle dir dich in der wiki von ubuntuusers.de einzulesen
<The_Chiller> ifconfig g down
<The_Chiller> g: FEHLER beim Auslesen der Schnittstellenmerker: No such device
<The_Chiller> hab vorhin schon gegoogled, aber ein interface mit namen "g" is schwierig zu finden *g*
<derchill1r> nutz mal nen nopaste service um den output von 'ifconfig' hier reinzuschreiben (aber alles)
<derchill1r> das hilft vielleicht
<The_Chiller> down krieg ichs nicht, aber listen tut ers immernoch
<The_Chiller> jo mom
<heg> The_Chiller: was für Geräte hast du im /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules ?
<Sputnik> Guten Morgen
<Sputnik> Hab mir google earth installiert.klappte auch alles finde nur den einschaltknopf nicht.
<Sputnik> Wo kann ich Google Earth starten???
<meebo> moin moin
<meebo> hat jemand erfahrung mit touch pannels und ubuntu
<meebo> ?
<Tanco> Hallo
<Tanco> Ich möchte mit Deutsch Bedeutungen helfen
<Tanco> en privit
<Tanco> konnen Sie helfen?
<rin__> Tanco: hallo
<Tanco> rin__: hallo
<rin__> you speak german?
<Tanco> kleine deutch xD
<Tanco> rosetta Deutch
<rin__> okay :)
<rin__> you speak english?
<Tanco> Geliebte: beloved or mistress?
<Tanco> english
<rin__> mistress
<rin__> but en privit, i never heard bevore
<Fuchs> hallo ihr beiden, koenntet ihr das nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic verschieben? Besten Dank.     Hello, would you mind doing this over in #ubuntu-de-offtopic? Thanks a lot. 
<rin__> en privit is unknown for me
<Tanco> rin__: #ubuntu-de-offtopic ;)
<sl33py_0x15_> moin, das müsste russisch sein.
<Tanco> Fuchs: Sorry, Auf Wiedersein
<newb> morgen, welcher kernel wird denn bei ubuntu 10.04.2 verwendet
<newb> hab zurzeit 2.6.32-25-generic-pae
<Bunyip> 2.6.32-28-generic #55-Ubuntu
<newb> entweder komm ich zu früh oder zu spät
<Fussel> hab ich auch Bunyip 
<Fussel> mit ubuntu 10.04
<Fussel> huch, naja
<Dennis84> hey leute
<Dennis84> habe das problem, dass ich meine pppoeverbindung nach disconnect gerne direkt neu laden würde, incl meiner iptables regeln
<Dennis84> habe gestern mal ein script getestet, dass ifconfig ppp0 testet und im falle des nicht vorhandensein ein script ausführt
<Dennis84> irgendwie hat das aber nicht geklappt, ich war andauernd disconnected (hatte das im cron)
<Dennis84> hat jmd von euch eine bessere möglichkeit?
<sl33py_0x15> #*
<sash_> fehler in der abfrage nach ppp0?
<sash_> Dennis84: paste das skript mal.
<sash_> ,paste? Dennis84 
<shetlandpony> Dennis84: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<Dennis84> sash_: sry, war kurz kaffee holen
<Dennis84> warte ich paste es dir
<Dennis84> sash_: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/1JBMDoWdI4QaZkRWpzDa/
<sash_> Dennis84: so in der shell funktioniert das auch, oder?
<Dennis84> sash_: jepps, das läuft
<sash_> desweiteren: nicht sh /etc/init.d/iptables sondern entweder nur /etc/init.d/iptables (ausfuehrbar machen) oder bash /et...
<sash_> heisst das ding manchmal ppp1 oder ppp2 oder so?
<Dennis84> sash_: eigentlich kann das nicht sein
<Dennis84> sash_: haste noch ne idee?
<BigKing> Hallo, hab Kubuntu 10.04 laufen lt. /etc/lsb-realeses und frage mich ob ich auf 10.10 updaten soll.
<BigKing> gibt es dort sehr viele Neuerungen? oder lohnt sich das nicht, weil auch der Support nur bis April 2012 geht.
<BigKing> ich persönlich find ja immer die gut-lauffähigen, stabilen und sicheren System wichtig daher weiss ich nicht ob ich s machen soll.
<BigKing> ausserdem erscheint beim Systemupdate nie, dass es eine neuere Version gibt.
<Dennis84> BigKing: es ist auch ein versions-upgrade
<Dennis84> aber solange du zufrieden bist wieso magstu dann wechseln?
<Dennis84> is meine meinung...
<BigKing> ich überleg halt auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben...
<BigKing> mehr ist nicht die Überlegung von mir
<Minipluto> ich habe hier im Labor meiner FH einen HP LaserJet 1200 und wenn ich etwas drucken möchte, dauert es wirklich ewig lange, bis mal etwas passiert (>5 Minuten, falls überhaupt etwas passiert). Während der Zeit blinkt auch die Daten-LED am Drucker und man sicht auch im Netzwerkmonitor, dass Daten hochgeladen werden (das dauert aber nur einen Bruchteil der Wartezeit). Wenn ich nur eine Textseite ausdrucke, funktioniert alles normal. ...
<Minipluto> ... Sobald aber eine Grafik dabei ist (sei es Raster- oder Vektorgrafik), taucht das Problem auf. Habe den Drucker ein mal über CUPS und ein mal mit der HPlip Toolbox eingerichtet. In beiden Fällen wird als Treiber „HP LaserJet 1200 Postscript (recommended)“ verwendet. HPlip hat als Port „hp:/net/HP_LaserJet_1200?ip=192.168.69.222“ verwendet und unter CUPS habe ich „socket://192.168.69.222“ verwendet. Woran kann das liegen? ...
<Minipluto> ... Was sollte ich noch ausprobieren?
<Minipluto> meist ist es auch so, wenn das ewigwarten-Problem auftritt, dass die Seite erst raus kommt, wenn man mit einem Windows-Rechner einen Job nachschiebt. Aber ich habe hier am Ubuntu-Rechner den Drucker auch nicht auf Pause oder sowas stehen. Der sagt mir mittlerweile, der Job sei erledigt. Raus gekommen ist aber noch nichts
<Minipluto> ich habe nun mal mit OpenOffice über die HP:/… Verbindung mit 2 Wörtern ausgedruckt, die kam sofort raus
<Tomate> hi zusammen..
<ZeroMC> o.0
<Minipluto> es scheint auch irgendwie mit dem Eingabemedium zusammen zu hängen. Ich habe nun mal die PDF (von pdflatex) unter Ubuntu als PS ausgedruckt und dann eine Seite mit Grafiken gedruckt und die kam relativ schnell raus. Allerdings kann ich das auch nicht per se verwenden da der virtuelle PS-Drucker die Vektorgrafiken aus der PDF nicht korrekt umwandelt. Aber immerhin öffnet der acrobat-Reader unter Win die PDF richtig und druckt es korrekt aus
<papachaotica> Minipluto, ich habe ein ähnliches probrem ich nutze xpdf und kann keine grafiken in pdfs drucken, mein workaround ist die pdf in eine .ps datei zu "drucken" in tmp/print und dort lauscht ein script und sschiebt die dann automatisch in den drucker rein
<cruxl> hallo
<cruxl> he leute wie geht das mit chmod -R -x+o???
<cruxl> ich will auf dateien 644 setzen
<cruxl> was für -x+X muss da sein
<rumpe1> wieso nicht einfach chmod -R 644 <pfad> ?
<rumpe1> wobei das eher nicht so zu empfehlen wäre
<rumpe1> das setzt auch directories auf 644
<cruxl> ja
<cruxl> wollt ich gerade schreiben
<rumpe1> mach find <pfad> -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<rumpe1> und dann kannste noch das selbe mit -type d (=directory) und 755 machen
<rumpe1> und bei find...exec -geschichten vorher vielleicht erstmal einen testlauf mit -exec echo chmod... machen ^^
<rumpe1> generell nicht ganz unriskant
<cruxl> mir hat mal einer gezeigt das man mit ---> chmod -R 777 /home/user ----> chmod -R -x+X /home/user setzen kann. also die ordner werden mit 777 gesetzt und dateien mir 666
<cruxl> aber wie geht das mit 644
<rumpe1> hmm... mal ins man gucken
<cruxl> genau das ist das prob wie das geht chmod -R -x+X
<cruxl> also was man da abziehen mus damit aufs 644 kommt
<rumpe1>  execute/search  only  if  the file is a directory or already has execute permission for  some user (X)
<rumpe1> hm.... find ich irgendwie unschön
<rumpe1> mach doch einfach find, da isses doch intuitiver
<cruxl> jupp ich probiers
<rumpe1> .. alle dateien 644, alle dirs 755 .. fertig
<cruxl> thx
<rumpe1> kein problem... hab ja auch das X kennengelernt ^^
<rumpe1> "Dabei handelt es sich nicht um ein Dateirecht, sondern um einen Ersatz für x, welches bei Verzeichnissen das Ausführ-Recht setzt (ungeachtet, ob sie es vorher gesetzt hatten) und nur bei den Dateien ein Ausführ-Recht setzt, die bereits ein Ausführ-Recht bei mindestens einer Benutzerklasse gesetzt haben."
<rumpe1> hmm... also wohl chmod -R 644 <dir> ; chmod -R a+X <dir> .... wenn ich mich nicht irre
<rapha> Servus
<rapha> Hat hier jemand Erfahrung mit eduroam?
<Deem> ,frag? rapha 
<shetlandpony> rapha: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<rapha> Eigentlich müsste ich es richtig eingerichtet haben, aber funzt ums verrecken nicht ... immer CTRL-EVENT-EAP-FAILURE EAP authentication failed im syslog
<rapha> sry Deem 
<rapha> is das ein network-manager-problem vielleicht?
<Minipluto> eduroam ist bei uns auf der FH die SSID des WLANs aber ich weiß nicht, ob das was mit dem eduroam zu tun hast, das du meinst
<rapha> ja hat es Minipluto 
<rapha> aber es ist ein unterschied ob der access point an der heimuni oder woanders steht
<rapha> in leipzig tuts bei mir auch
<rapha> und theoretisch müsste es hier in berlin genauso funktionieren, nur mit "Anonymous identity" auch noch ausgefüllt
<rapha> hab schon Tunneled TLS mit PAP und auch Protected EAP mit MSCHAPv2 probiert
<rapha> mit und ohne subdomain für die uni-domain
<rapha> tut alles nix
<Minipluto> wir haben auch WPA2, getunneltes TLS und PAP aber ich habe da auch noch ein CA-Zertifikat. Vielleicht braucht man da je nach Uni ja trotzdem einen eigenen Account. Haben die da denn keinen, den du mal fragen kannst?
<apollo13> PAP?
<apollo13> wenn schon PEAP
<dAnjou> pap gibts auch
<apollo13> das wäre dann was?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: anderer ausdruck für uhu, oder pattex. *SCNR*
<rapha> Minipluto: das CA zertifikat ist das von der Telekom ... das braucht man plus Benutzernamen und Passwort vom Uni-Account. Hab ich alles.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: kannte ich nicht, immer diese deutschen mit ihren ausdrücken
<apollo13> wenn ich jetzt sage, dass eduroam crap ist?
<LetoThe2nd> hrhr
<rapha> apollo13: PEAP != PAP
<rapha> apollo13: PEAP ist für die auessere, PAP für die innere authentifizierung
<apollo13> hab ich schon gesehen, zeig mal deine network-manager einstellungen
<rapha> apollo13: welche von den zwei dutzend die ich bisher ausprobiert hab?
<apollo13> keine :þ
<rapha> rofl
<apollo13> geh mal der anleitung nach: http://www.zid.tuwien.ac.at/kom/tunet/wlan/eduroam/
<rapha> okay moment
<apollo13> ist zwar für at, aber mit eduroam könnte es gehen, cert musst allerdings das richtige nehmen^^
<rapha> apollo13: hab jetzt schon anleitungen aus Berlin, Stuttgart, Irgendwo, Nochwoher und jetzt Wien probiert - im Prinzip alle gleich biaehnlich :P
<apollo13> dann frag einfach mal deine uni :þ
<apollo13> ihr werdet ja wohl nen zid haben
<rapha> also die wiener war interessant insofern als dass die eine konfigurationsdatei für wpa_supplicant anbieten
<rapha> das hab ich jetzt grad mal probiert
<rapha> (also um den network-manager herumgearbeitet)
<rapha> geht aber auch nicht
<rapha> apollo13: jetzt wirste lachen, ich arbeite in Leipzig am URZ und hab vorher den Obercheffe angerufen ... antwort: "eduroam? kenn ick nüsch, watn dette".
<rapha> was ich mir im moment vorstellen könnte re dass vllt der Radius-Server in Leipzig ausgefallen ist
<LetoThe2nd> openssl req -new fragt ja nen haufen zeug nach... wie könnte man das übergeben bzw. scripten, so dass man automatisch zertifikate generieren kann? jemand nen hint?
<apollo13> pexpect?
<LetoThe2nd> also was aussen rum bauen - kann mans vielleicht auch als env oder so übergeben? oder ist das illusorisch?
<apollo13> oder schau dir mal an was CA.pl macht
<apollo13> irgendwas geht da
<rapha> naja ich lass das jetzt und bleib beim bibliothekscomputer
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: thx.
<rapha> is ja immerhin putty drauf ^^
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: aber frag mich nicht was das tut, ist perl :/
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: schon klar. muss mal ein bisschen nachbohren. hab grad gesehn, man kann da anscheinend viel übers config-file machen.
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: http://www.openssl.org/docs/apps/req.html#EXAMPLES
<rapha> tschüss!
<apricot> Terratec Cinergy-T USB DVB Stick. Alles korekt nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_T_Stick Dennoch ergibt dmesg einen Fehler: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<apollo13> apricot: und jetzt sollen wir den fehler erraten?
<apricot> steht doch da: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<apollo13> nö tut nicht
<LetoThe2nd> knapp daneben. wirklich knapp :-)
<dadrc> klick das mal an ;)
<apricot> ohh ... sorry  :)
<apricot> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/CmS2DP5q
<apricot> aber immerhin schon ganz nah dran :)
<apollo13> apricot: die usb lib/treiber version passt nicht mit dem zusammen was dein stick will
<apricot> sollte aber laut wiki..de so stimmenubuntu
<apricot> sollte aber laut wiki.ubuntu.de so stimmen
<apollo13> wiki.ubuntu.de -> not found
<apricot> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_T_Stick
<apricot> Die USB-ID stimmt. Das Bild ist auch identisch
<apollo13> tja pech gehabt
<apollo13> falsche kernelversion vlt
<apricot> kernelversion stimmt... 2.6.35-25-generic
<apollo13> wer sagt, dass die stimmt?
<apollo13> "Dies ist für die Kernelversion 2.6.30 konzipiert und erstellt nur die tatsächlich benötigten Kernelmodule[4]."
<apollo13> wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil?!
<apricot> Makefile ist auch korrekt angepasst . make und make install  liefen auch ohne Fhler durch
<apricot> da steht aber auch, dass der Makefile an die aktuelle kernelversion angepaste werden muss
<apollo13> definiere aktuell…
<apollo13> aktuell in nem wiki bezieht sich im normalfall auf den zeitpunkt des schreibes
<apricot> hab ich gemacht.. lies mal in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terratec_Cinergy_T_Stick
<apollo13> schreibens*
<apricot> da wurde 2.6.31 verwendet
<apollo13> ja und 2.6.35 ist um äonen neuer
<apollo13> nur weil 31 ging heißt es nicht, dass 35 auch noch geht
<apricot> ja gibts denn da keine Kompatibilität ?
<apollo13> interfaces ändern sich…
<apricot> jeder Treiber NUR für  die jeweils aktuelle Kernelversion ?
<apricot> ist ja schlimmer als bei windows
<apollo13> wenn es hart auf hart kommt ja, im normalfall aber nicht
<apricot> da läufts auch so: wegwerfen neu kaufen
<pog> wie kann es sein, dass vom router ein ping nicht geht, der vom Linux aus geht? andere Pings gehen auch vom router
<apollo13> treiber anpassen, anderen treiber suchen…
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: du musst die sache leider anders rum sehen. das problem entsteht immer dann, wenn ein hersteller zu faul/feige ist, seinen treiber anständig in den mainline kernel zu integrieren und zu pflegen.
<apricot> na ja Terratec ist ja ein renommierter Hersteller.
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> nicht wirklich
<apricot> und jedes Jaht nen neuen DVB-Stick kaufen......
<pog> ich hab allgemein in letzer Zeit irgendwie probleme mit der Internetverbindung (langsam, v.a. dns-Aufloesung, bin deshalb grad am testen).
<apollo13> zumindest nicht unbedingt was linux support betrifft
<LetoThe2nd> apricot: dann würde er nämlich ständig mitaktualisiert, und den nonsens mit dem selberkompilieren könnte man sich schenken. und nein, terratec ist alles andere als renommiert, zumindest was linux angeht.
<apollo13> im notfall kerneländerungen angucken und treiber anpassen…
<dauerflucher> oder die drei anderen der vier methoden zur treiberinstallation ausprobieren
<pog> was Treiber anbetrifft, nimmt mich wunder, ob ein Compile reicht, damit er unter einer neuen Kernel-Version wieder funkionert, ist ja schon echt doof, wenn ein Treiber abhaengig ist von einer Kernelversion.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: siehe oben.
<apricot> dauerflucher, welche anderen 3 Methoden ?
<dauerflucher> Alternative Methoden zur Installation findet man hier  auf linuxtv-org.
<dauerflucher> sateht im wiki-artikel *shrugs*
<apricot> *brilleaufsetz* .... ahh ja :)
<apricot> na, da hab ich ja reichlich zu tun...  :)   Gibts denn DVB-T Sticks die problemlos in Linux funktionieren ?
<pog> wirklich merkwuerdig, dass man vom router sogar gewisse IP nicht mal anpingen kann, welche von der comandline ganz normal reagieren...
<dadrc> Sollte, der Chipsatz meiner Karte geht problemlos, weiß aber nicht, ob es den auch auf einem Stick gibt
<grotek> hAllo :)
<grotek> Kann man im /usr/share ordner NUR über rootrechte was ändern ?
<dadrc> grotek, ja
<apricot> pog, man kann bei vielen routern die Reaktion auf ping abschalten !
<apricot> dadrc, welcher chipsatz ?
<apricot> AF9035 ?
<pog> ahso, aber gewisse pings gehen, andere nicht. 
<dadrc> apricot, mom
<grotek> also übers Terminal krieg ich ja rootrechte. geht  das auch so über die normale oberfläche ?
<dadrc> apricot, heißt anscheinend B2C2 FlexCopII DVB chip
<grotek> -> Will ein paar datein zu einem Programm hinzufügen ohne im Programm den rootordner zu ändern !
<pog> ich pinge ja micht den router an, sondern mache ein Test, ob das Performance Problem am LAN liegt, oder schon vom router aus.
<apricot> dadrc, das ist ein anderer
<LetoThe2nd> grotek: man _kann_ grafische dateimanager mit rootrechten ausstatten, es ist aber schwerstens davon abzuraten und hat sofortigen supportverlust hier zur folge. :P
<dadrc> apricot, ja, und? wollte nur zeigen, dass es durchaus chipsätze gibt, die ohne probleme gehen
<apricot> ahso, ja klar. Ist das ein Stick oder ne PCI-card ?
<LetoThe2nd> grotek: bereite z.b. die dateien einfach ausserhalb/in deinem home irgendwo vor und schieb sie dann mit sudo cp rein, z.b.
<grotek> ok alles klar ^^ danke :)
<dadrc> apricot, PCI-Karte, aber vielleicht kriegt man den Chip ja auch als Stick
<pog> grotek: ich hab gesehen, dass die Gruppe z.T. keine Write-Berechtigung hat, man koennte dieser write-berechtigung geben, und dem "Admin"-User die root-Gruppe zufuegen.
 * grotek ist immer mehr begeistert von Linux und schwört genau JETZT von windoof ab :D
<LetoThe2nd> ,windoof? grotek 
<shetlandpony> grotek, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<apricot> ich schreibs mal auf....
<grotek> ja :D
<apricot> windows war mal top !    windows 3.1
<pog> fuer Pfade, wo man viel aenderungen machen muss, macht es manchmal sinn, den user direkt zu berechtigen.
<apricot> da gabs noch kein Linux
<grotek> aber seit ich linux drauf hab hab ich so ziemlich KEINE probleme mehr weil ich an sich nur opensource software genutzt hab gibts hier ja alles was ich brauch und es läuft stabil ! :)
<LetoThe2nd> pog: aber schon _sehr_ manchmal ;-)
<grotek> damals hatte ich nur dos ! :)
<apricot> MS-DOS 3.2 war super -- Diskette rein .. wordstar aufrufen ... und glücklich sein
<grotek> jo :)
<LetoThe2nd> nostalgie bitte nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke :-)
<grotek> so denn werd ich mal oFf :) thx für die hilfe + Tips wieder mal :D
<apricot> auch erst mal danke....
<pog> lustig, diese ip    80.74.143.185 kann ich anpingen, aus dem linux, dem wrt45, aber nicht dem adsl-router (zyxel)..
<Minipluto> ich habe hier im Labor meiner FH einen HP LaserJet 1200 und wenn ich eine PDF mit Bildern drucken möchte, dauert es wirklich ewig lange, bis mal etwas passiert (>5 Minuten, manchmal kommt auch gar nichts raus, Timeout vielleicht). Während der Zeit blinkt auch die Daten-LED am Drucker und man sieht auch im Netzwerkmonitor, dass Daten hochgeladen werden (das dauert aber nur einen Bruchteil der eigentlichen Wartezeit). Wenn ich nur eine ...
<Minipluto> ... Textseite ausdrucke, funktioniert alles normal. Sobald aber eine Grafik dabei ist (sei es Raster- oder Vektorgrafik), taucht das Problem auf. Habe den Drucker ein mal über CUPS und ein mal mit der HPlip Toolbox eingerichtet. In beiden Fällen wird als Treiber „HP LaserJet 1200 Postscript (recommended)“ verwendet. HPlip hat als Port „hp:/net/HP_LaserJet_1200?ip=192.168.69.222“ verwendet und unter CUPS habe ich ...
<Minipluto> ... „socket://192.168.69.222“ verwendet. Ich habe auch schon versucht, die PDF in PS zu konvertieren (über Drucken → in Datei), da scheint alles mit gewohnter Performance gedruckt zu werden. Der PS-Konverter wandelt aber die Vektorgrafiken der PDF nicht korrekt um. Woran kann das (Drucker-Problem) liegen? Was sollte ich noch ausprobieren? Zur Not kann ich es glücklicherweise noch unter Windows ordnungsgemäß ausdrucken aber das ...
<Minipluto> ... Problem nervt mich schon seit vielen Wochen
<Minipluto> hab schon immerangst dass ich nach so viel Text gekickt werde ;)
<kaffee> naja. ist ja kein paste, right?
<Minipluto> eine umfangreiche Problembeschreibung ist das ;)
<kaffee> k, hat auch einer grund dich zu kicken.
<pog> gibt's ein Netzdebugging-Tool, wo man sieht, was genau ablaeuft, irgendwo ist bei mir ein Fehler, sodass die Namensaufloesung 30 Sekunden oder so dauert.
<pog> komisch die Responsezeit von dem "traceroute 80.74.142.135" ist fast eine Minute.
<pog> auf dem wlan-Router geht es nur zwei sekunden...
<dAnjou> anderen dns probieren
<witchdoc> moin moin
<pog> ich werde mal im Linux einen anderen DNS angeben, vllt. liegt da der haupt-Engpass.
<King_S> hallo zusammen, kleine frage: habe eben folgenden Fehler auf der Konsole erhalten: Malformed UTF-8 character (fatal) at /usr/share/perl/5.10/Text/Wrap.pm line 54, <STDIN> line 3. Muss dazu sagen, dass ich cowsay mit fortune aufrufe..
<pog> wenn ich firefox -private starte, startet der private-mode, aber interessanterweise, kann man es dann nicht mehr umswitchen...
<pog> was jeden Fall auch nicht moeglich scheint, in einer Instanz "beide Modes" zu fahren.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: das ging aber noch nie.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: chromium kann das, ff nicht.
<pog> o.k. ist vllt. "normal", hab es erst jetzt ausprobiert.
<pog> ah, danke.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: und dass der kommandozeilenschalter das menü überstimmt erscheint mir duraus auch logisch und sinnvoll.
<pog> bleibt dann halt private, ist aber oben dann aber der title-linie nicht ersichtlich.
<dadrc> h4x.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: gut möglich. schau dir mal an, wie die das beim tor browser machen. der ist nämlich auch auf private gezwungen, kann aber als zweite instanz laufen (zumindest unter windows). vllt. kann man ja da inspiration raus ziehen.
<pog> ja, tor schaltet mozilla auch ganz um.
<pog> ich wollte schauen, wo meine DNS-Server herkommen... mittels des nm-manager applet 0.8. sehe ich keine Nameserver (ich habe dhcp), auf den Routern sehe ich auch keine. Komisch ist, dass nameserver drinnen sind, die nicht von meinem eigentlich ISP stammen. 
<pog> es bringt ja nicht so viel, das resolv.conf zu aendern, wenn offenbar der nm der Inhalt erstrellt. 
<pog> (es ist aber auch so, dass ich "vorher", ist jetzt auch schon zwei Wochen her, eine gute Netzperformance hatte.
<pog> ich verstehe jetzt Leute, die sagen, das Internet wird immer langsamer, vllt, wirklcih ein problem der Nameserver der entsprechenden isps.
<JanVonGutsebollo> irc://irc.freenode.net/nsfw
<LetoThe2nd> pog: wenns dich interessiert kannst dich ja mal um das thema "buffer bloat" belesen :-)
<williwilli> hallo allerseits
<williwilli> ich nutze ubuntu netbook-remix 10.10 und habe dort die passworteingabe deaktiviert. nun habe ich jedoch 2 probleme:
<williwilli> 1. wenn ich aus dem stand-bye komme muss ich trotzdem noch ein passwort eingeben (genau das wollte ich aber verhndern)
<dadrc> williwilli, könnte/sollte der Bildschirmschoner sein
<williwilli> 2. Kann ich nun im anmeldebildschirm nichtmehr zwischen den verschiedenen launchern wechseln
<williwilli> dort habe ich ebenfalls "bildschirm sperren, wenn bschoner aktiv ist" deaktiviert
<williwilli> >> kein effekt
<dadrc> hmmhm. Moment.
<mgolisch> hm
<dadrc> williwilli, guck mal hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316846
<dadrc> aso, und ich fürchte, gegen 2. kann man wenig machen
<williwilli> hm
<williwilli> also ich habe versucht den desktop-switcher zu installieren, mit dem es bis karmic scheinbar gut geklappt hatte, nun ist der aber aus den repositorys (?) rausgenommen worden und ich weiss nicht wie ich ihn jetzt installieren kann
<williwilli> will ja nur bei bedarf wechseln können und nicht per se abgefragt werden
<dadrc> desktop-switcher ist aufgrund einiger Bugs irgendwann geflogen, ja... als Methode zum Wechseln ist GDM vorgesehen. Dass das ohne Passwort nicht klappt, ist natürlich ärgerlich
<williwilli> hm ok, kann ich desktop-switcher trotzdem noch installieren?
<williwilli> und selbst rausfinden, ob der bug zu störend für mich ist oder nicht
<williwilli> ?
<williwilli> oder geht das garnichtmehr?
<LetoThe2nd> kann man gnome beibringen, bei nem dualhead setup nicht einen grossen desktop über beide zu machen, sondern links und rechts getrennt zu verwalten?
<dadrc> Wird stark von abgeraten und es gibt keinen Support dafür, aber probieren kannst du es, wenn du weißt, was du da machst.
<williwilli> hm ok, meinst du es ist möglich, das passwort generell wieder einzuführen, nur die abfrage zu verhindern (evtl wie im thread beschrieben, den du mir geschickt hast)
<dadrc> Sollte möglich sein, beim Login ein Passwort zu haben, aber den Bildschirm nie zu sperren, ja
<mgolisch> wozu?
<mgolisch> du kannst dich doch einfach abmelden und ne andere session waehlen..
<mgolisch> oder?
<williwilli> nein, das ist nur möglich, wenn ein passwort zum account existiert (bug?)
<mgolisch> der account hat kein passwort?
<mgolisch> wie funktioniert da sudo?
<williwilli> das existiert noch
<mgolisch> auf meinem htpc geht das super mit dem andere sitzung waehlen
<mgolisch> ist aber auch noch 10.4
<williwilli> admin vs user
<dAnjou> williwilli: en account hat IMMER ein passwort, und sei es ein leeres
<williwilli> ja
<williwilli> um das abzukürzen
<williwilli> ich melde mich ab
<mgolisch> da kann man son timeout einstellen
<williwilli> dann kommt der "Anmeldebildschirm"
<mgolisch> dann macht er den autologin erst nach dem timeout
<williwilli> dort kann ich noch nichts ändern
<williwilli> wird ein pw abgefragt kann ich dann auf "benutzer wechseln"
<williwilli> und dann bevor ich das pw eingebe kann ich den launcher wechseln (z.b. desktop edition etc)
<williwilli> wird kein pw abgefragt entfällt diese möglichkeit
<mgolisch> komisch
<greengecko> hallo. beim booten erscheint bei mir in grub eine lange liste von alten kerneln.. diese würde ich nun gerne deinstallieren, leider finde ich im softwarecenter nicht die pakete davon.. kann mir wer weiterhelfen? falls nötig: ubuntu 10.04
<mgolisch> linux-image-foo
<williwilli> und das pw aus wollte ich, damit ich unkompliziert den deckel zuklappen kann, energie sparen und nach dem aufklappen gleich weiterarbeiten kann ohne erst das pw einzutippen
<mgolisch> arbeiten an nem netbook..
<mgolisch> lol
<mgolisch> :)
<pog> ich suche schon eine Weile, wo der Networkmanager Applet 0.8 die Nameserver hernimmt, das /etc/network/interfaces ist auch mehr od. weniger leer. dhclient.conf beinhaltet auch keine NS. (Das Problem ist, dass mir falsche NS zugeordnet werden).
<williwilli> das klappt besser als man so denken mag (10.2"
<greengecko> danke, gefunden mgolisch
<williwilli> )
<mgolisch> /etc/resolv.conf ?
<mgolisch> ansonsten schickt dir das wohl dein dhcp server
<greengecko> damit das system noch problemlos läuft brauche ich nur den aktuellsten kernel oder?
<mgolisch> wenn du du dhcp verwendest
<pog> ich kann die mit Edit schon fuer eine Session ueberschreiben, aber beim Neustart ist wieder Scheisse drinnen.
<mgolisch> greengecko: ja
<greengecko> mgolisch: kann ich den memtest 86+ mit deinstallieren, damit der nichtmehr als booteintrag erscheint? weil ich das paket grad so seh
<pog> ich frage mich, warum Bluewin-NS drinnen ist, und der zweite noch falsch. 108 statt 109
<pog> der DHCP-Server waere mein WRT45 und dort kann ich keine NS entdecken, zudem ist mein ISP nicht bluewin. 
<greengecko> öh ich hab grad versucht, einen kernel zu deinstallieren. das wäre 2.6.32-24 .. da kommt operation fehlgeschlagen
<greengecko> muss ich das mit der shell machen oder wie, damit ich das mit rootrechten durchziehen kann?
<mgolisch> ka schau halt was der fehler ist
<pog> ich muss glaube mal ein das System scannen, und schauen, ob die NS irgendwo in den Configs sind.
<greengecko> hm.. nun hab ich versuch 2.6.32-21 zu entfernen
<malformed> hallo - ich versuche gerade, kile mit einem equivs-dummy-paket für texlive zu installieren. Dabei schlägt kile noch einige pakete vor, etwa liblua50. Wenn ich locate liblua50 ausführe, finde ich einige Einträge (http://pastebin.de/15220). Ich habe texlive2010 manuell installiert, bedeuten die suchergebnisse von locate, das liblua schon installiert ist? Ähnliches habe ich für lilypond et cetera…
<greengecko> da kommt eine meldung, dass dann künftige aktualisierungen keine elemente mehr aus linux-images-generic mehr enthalten würden
<greengecko> was bedeutet das?
<mgolisch> du hast nicht das linux-images-generic entfernt oder?
<mgolisch> das metapackage muss da bleiben
<greengecko> das will ich ja garnet entfernen
<mgolisch> sonst bekommst du keine kernel update
<greengecko> hab ich auch net
<greengecko> seltsam, nochmal auf entfernen bei 2.6.32-24 gedrückt udn auf einmal gehts ohne murren
<greengecko> linux-image-generic is noch da
<mgolisch> k
<williwilli> danke dadrc lockscreendisable hat mit deinem hinweis funktioniert
<pog> was auch merkwuerdig ist, in den neueren Ubuntu 10.04 sind in resolv.conf externe NS-Adressen, unter 8.04 hatte ich immer nur die Adresse des routers drinnen.
<mgolisch> naja dann hast du sie wohl darein getragen
<mgolisch> oder die konfig von deinem dhcp server gaendert
<pog> ich hab auch schon 10.04 unter qemu betrieben und die NS waren einfach falsch, die eingetragen wurden. Nur weiss icht nicht, wie der NM auf diese Adressen kommt.
<pog> ich kann versuchen in dhclient-conf, NS angeben, vielleicht hab die dann Vorrang.
<mgolisch> naja ist doch ganz einfach
<pog> (es waere mir ja egal, wenn ich nicht auf allen Rechnern so eine beschissenen Netzperformance haette.
<greengecko> häh what the is das o.o ich will 2.6.32-27 ENTFERNEN und er bringt ne meldung "eine installation ist unnötig, dieses paket ist bereits installiert"
<mgolisch> schau ob dein dhcp server dir diese schickt
<pog> ich werde man dhclient eth0 explizit absetzen.
<mgolisch> greengecko: ka das softwarecenter ist muell
<greengecko> und beim 2. anlauf gehts dann wieder ohne murren.. is das softwarecenter bei den kerneln irgendwie verbuggt?
<mgolisch> apt-get/aptitude ftw
<greengecko> nun gibt es nurnoch 2.6.32-21 und 2.6.32-21
<mgolisch> nee das ist allgemein verbugt
<greengecko> beim 21 muss ich aber die generic images mitentfernen..
<mgolisch> weils der lezte kernel ist..
<greengecko> nein
<greengecko> ich hab ja noch 2.6.32-28
<greengecko> das is doch der aktuellste oder?
<mgolisch> okay
<greengecko> oder zählen die runter?
<pog> vllt. muss ich auch mal alle HW-Netzkomponenten poweroff/on machen, vielleicht ist der gesuchte NS irgendwo gechached.
<mgolisch> wie gesagt das software center ist kacke
<mgolisch> dazu kann ich nix sagen
<greengecko> hm... ok
<greengecko> ich entfern schonmal memtest86+ da verschwindet der booteintrag mit oder?
<mgolisch> wenn gui dann synaptic das funktioniert wenigstens
<mgolisch> greengecko: ja sollte dann weg sein
<pog> greengecko: all grub2 eintrage werden generiert, schau mal unter /etc/grub 
<greengecko> öh er meint, dann würde künftige aktualisieren keine elemente mehr aus the standard system mehr enthalten o.O
<pog> memtest kannst Du sicher deaktivieren. Mit grub-update werden alle Scripte dort ausgefuehrt.
<greengecko> ok
<greengecko> so
<pog> grub.cfg sollte man nicht von hand aendern, wenn moeglich. ist jedenfalls nicht sauber.
<greengecko> ich lass memtest86+ und den alten kernel erstmal. lass ich halt einen alten kernel zur sicherheit bestehen und der memtest is vllt. irgendwann mal praktisch
<greengecko> so nun einfach grub-update in der shell?
<greengecko> ohne oder mit sudo?
<pog> ich hab z.B. dort eine Eintrag fuer Plop gemacht, der dann generiert wurde.
<JustSam> hallo
<pog> greengecko: ja auf commandzeile, muss rasch nachsehen, ob der Befehl so ist oder umgekehrt.
<greengecko> ok
<williwilli> wunderbar, nun funktioniert alles so wie ich es will, vielen dank für die hilfe in diesem chan
<pog> greengecko: grub-mkconfig <-> update-grub (herk??mmlicher Befehl f??r grub) 
<pog> der neue Befehl heisst eigentlich grub-mkconfig
<greengecko> ok aber update-grub geht auch?
<pog> ja, ist wohl im System ein alias
<greengecko> mit oder ohne sudo?
<pog> sudo, adminrechte
<greengecko> ok
<greengecko> klasse
<pog> grub2 ist im uebrigen jetzt sehr gut auf dem ubuntu-wiki beschrieben (fast zu ausfuehrlich:-)
<greengecko> nun sinds nurnoch 6 booteinträge. je die beiden kernel mit wiederherstellungsmodus, mein xp und memtest
<greengecko> ich hab kein grub2 ;)
<greengecko> habe grub 1.98 glaub ich
<pog> dann ist es eh update-grub, aber dann kannst Du auch ohne weiteres das /grub/menu.lst abaendern.
<greengecko> ok
<pog> sorry, das nennt man grub2
<greengecko> achso
<pog> grub1 ist auch 0.97 o.ae. :-)
<greengecko> kann ich das iwie einstellen, dass im bootmenü nur xp und der aktuelle kernel angezeigt werden also nur die beiden einträge?
<pog> i.a. sucht er alles bootbare und generiert eintraege. Man kann natuerlich die Scripte entfernen, und zwei quasi explizite Eintraege machen, wie man es fuer einen speziellen Eintrag machen wuerde. genaueres wuerde ich aber nachlesen. es ist quasi alles moeglich...
<greengecko> hm-- na da lass ich erstmal die finger von
<greengecko> ich geh mal neubooten und schauen, ob nun alles noch heile is
<greengecko> meld mich gleich noma, obs klappt
<pog> mach mal ein update-grub, wenn Du z.B. eine USB mit bootbaren Linuxen hast, der genmeriert fuer alles Eintrage :-)
<pog> liegt an dem Script, der alles bootbare sucht.
<greengecko> so, klasse, klappt. danke @ mgolisch & pog
<greengecko> bin mal wieder off, bis bald
<greengecko> schönes we
<dude> seas
<planlos> hallo, das sykpe programm für 10.04 bekomm ich wo? 
<LetoThe2nd> ,skype? planlos 
<shetlandpony> planlos, Skype ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype - Weitere Infos im query ...
<planlos> da kommt wo jetzt installieren steht »skype« ist ein virtuelles Paket.
<LetoThe2nd> planlos: lass mich raten, du hast _nur_ das ding angeklickt und nicht mal die eineinhalb zeilen oberhalb gelesen?
<planlos> sicher hab ich die gelesen aber hab ma den link angeklickt, muss wohl die server noch eintragen wa
<LetoThe2nd> wa, da musste wa mal die partner repos wa aktivieren, wa?
<planlos> ma gucken
<LetoThe2nd> geht entweder über synaptic oder system->verwaltung->paketquellen. sollte als hint reichen.
<basti> ich möchte, dass wenn die wlan verbindung aufgebaut ist, ein programm ausgeführt wird. das soll mit wicd funktionieren, nur tut es das bei mir leider nicht. in /etc/wicd/scripts/postconnect/ habe ich eine datei abgelgt und ausführbahr gemacht. der darin enthaltene befehl (/usr/local/bin/mediatomb -i 192.168.1.101 -p 49151) wird nur leider nicht ausgeführt. weiß zufällig jemand woran das liegen könnte?
<basti> ach noch eine andere komische sache: über einen seriellen anschluss lese ich die ausgabe von einem mikrocontroller. in der zeit wo daten gesendet werden, kann ich keinen text markieren, bzw ich markiere ihn und zack, die markierung ist wieder weg. trenne ich die verbindung geht alles wieder normal. hier jemand eine idee?
<LetoThe2nd> basti: buggy terminalprogramm - reporten, fixen, oder anderes verwenden :-)
<planlos> LetoThe2nd: danke für die hinweise, hat es jetzt installiert
<LetoThe2nd> planlos: sehr schön.
<MOSMarauder> hm
<MOSMarauder> ich kann Gnome seit heute nicht mehr aktualisieren
<MOSMarauder> zertifikate defekt ?
<MOSMarauder> brasero, kernel usw nix geht mehr 
<MOSMarauder> *via Aktualisierung
<MOSMarauder> Synaptic scheints nu zu laden
<LetoThe2nd> MOSMarauder: irgendne sinnhafte fehlermeldung?
<MOSMarauder> leider hab ichd ie schon wieder weggeklickt
<MOSMarauder> sinngemäss wars:
<MOSMarauder> wollte aus einer nicht mehr vertrauenswürdingen quelle installen
<MOSMarauder> das hat er dann unterbunden und abgebrochen
<MOSMarauder> jetzt direkt mit synaptic scheint es zu funktioieren
<MOSMarauder> weird
<LetoThe2nd> dann wird wohl irgendwo ein zertifikat abgelaufen sein.. vllt ein ppa oder so.
<MOSMarauder> no
<MOSMarauder> betraf keine externen
<MOSMarauder> sondern direkt ubuntu
<MOSMarauder> mal sehen was er gleich sagt wenn er fertig ist
<LetoThe2nd> naja, wenns jetzt geht.
<MOSMarauder> es gab doch mal einstellungen/paketquellen
<MOSMarauder> is das seit 10.10 weg?
<MOSMarauder> Aktualisierungsverwaltung ist doch auch synaptic oder net?
<MOSMarauder> hm war klar nu zeigt die AVerwaltung nix mehr an
<MOSMarauder> naja mal sehen beim nächsten mal
<williwilli> hallo nochmal
<williwilli> wenn ich ein ppa zu meinen repositorys hinzugefügt habe, wie kann ich dann pakete daraus installieren?
<williwilli> (ubuntu 10.10
<williwilli> )
<jokrebel> williwilli: über die paketverwaltung (zB. mit aptitude, apt-get, synaptic, softwarecenter)
<jokrebel> ,paketverwaltung? williwilli
<shetlandpony> williwilli, Paketverwaltung ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<williwilli> ja, aber muss ich dann sowas wie sudo apt-get install "ppa-name/paket"
<williwilli> oder erst paket dann ppa name
<williwilli> ich weis nicht so recht, wie ich das "ansteuer"
<jokrebel> williwilli: Die Pakets haben trotzdem normalerweise eindeutige Namen (in denen meist PPA nicht vorkommt IIRC)
<williwilli> hm hier nicht
<williwilli> ein paket heisst "linux"
<williwilli> also konkret habe ich bis jetzt getan:
<jokrebel> williwilli: ein Paket namens Linux? Sehr ungewöhnlich - was kann/ist das?
<williwilli> sudo add apt-get-repository ppa:voria/ppa
<williwilli> geht um samsung netbook einstellungen
<williwilli> und in diesem ppa sind verschiedene pakete
<williwilli> nun will ich diese pakete installieren
<williwilli> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa
<williwilli> das ist das ppa
<williwilli>  von dem ich rede
<williwilli> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/bildschirmhelligkeit-energiesparmodus-panel-ap/#post-2639326
<shetlandpony> williwilli's url: http://tinyurl.com/6fpoyc5 | Multitouch, Bildschirmhelligkeit, Energiesparmodus, Panel Applets, Deskopeffekte [Ubuntu Netbook Rem › Forum › ubuntuusers.de
<williwilli> darüber bin ich drauf
<williwilli> jemand ne idee wie ich jetzt die einzellnen pakete installiert bekomme
<jokrebel> williwilli: 
<jokrebel> williwilli: 1. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Paketquellen-freischalten-aktivieren 2. sudo apt-get update/upgrade 3. Pakets zB. mit Synaptic suchen und installieren
<jokrebel> williwilli: zwischendrinn ist wohl auch noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-get#Quelle-als-vertrauenswuerdig-einstufen nötig. Steht aber alles im apt-get-Wiki
<williwilli> ja das hab ich doch alles schon gemacht
<williwilli> nun geht es mir nur noch darum, dass ich aus diesem ppa einzellne pakete installieren will
<williwilli> beispiel: da sind 4 verschiedene pakete drin
<williwilli> und ich will genau das paket nummer 3 installieren, welches den namen paket3W hat
<williwilli> muss ich dann "sudo apt-get install paket3W" ausführen
<williwilli> oder wie mach ich das? denn so hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert
<jokrebel> williwilli: ja - zB. oder mit Synaptic oder im Softwarecenter nach genau diesem Namen suchen und dann da drüber installieren.
<williwilli> tut mir leid, aber dort finde ich nix, weder wenn ich nach dem namen des ppa suche, noch wenn ich nach dem namen eines paketes aus diesem ppa suche
<dframe> williwilli: "(16:09:38) williwilli: oder wie mach ich das? denn so hat es bei mir nicht funktioniert" mit nicht funktioniert können wir nichts anfangen. Wir können nicht raten was bei dir nicht Funktioniert. Schreib besser was genau passiert wenn du etwas ausführst und/oder welche Meldungen/Fehlermeldungen du bekommst.
<williwilli> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa
<williwilli> Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv A6E348801F28F6B59D308A6036960FC31E5F36F0
<williwilli> gpg: Schlüssel 1E5F36F0 von hkp Server keyserver.ubuntu.com anfordern
<williwilli> gpg: Schlüssel 1E5F36F0: "Launchpad PPA for Fortunato Ventre" nicht geändert
<williwilli> gpg: Anzahl insgesamt bearbeiteter Schlüssel: 1
<williwilli> gpg:              unverändert: 1
<williwilli> dann:
<apollo13> nicht hier pasten!
<apollo13> sonst bist hier wohl weg bevor dein problem gelöst ist *gg*
<williwilli> ich habs doch anders versucht
<crisslemanissle> Hallo. Ich habe ein kleines Problemchen. Ich habe vorhin versucht meine zweite Festplatte mit GParted zur formatieren, dabei ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Jetzt wird die Festplatte nicht mehr erkannt. Weder unter /dev/ noch von blkid oder fdisk. Hat jemand eine Idee, was ich tun kann? Im BIOS wird sie noch erkannt. 
<williwilli> dein kollege meinte ich sollte euch die meldungen /fehlermeldungen geben
<williwilli> das mach ich jetzt
<apollo13> williwilli: ja aber nicht __hier__
<apollo13> lies doch mal das topic
<apollo13> crisslemanissle: wegschmeißen *rennt*
<crisslemanissle> hehe, ja das wäre vermutliche eine Möglichkeit. Aber die würde ich erst in betracht ziehen, wenn garnichts mehr geht.
<dframe> williwilli: wenn du mehr als drei Zeilen zu "schreiben" hast nutzte einen Paste dienst wie http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ siehe Topic :-)
<williwilli> ok, sorry
<williwilli> mit so einer antwort kann man etwas anfangen
<crisslemanissle> Kann ein Fehler beim Formatieren denn dazu führen, dass die Festplatte irreperabel beschädigt wird?!
<williwilli> sorry apollo13
<apollo13> crisslemanissle: paste mal dmesg
<williwilli> "aber nicht _hier_"
<crisslemanissle> williwilli: ich bin zwar zum ersten mal hier, aber ich hab den Topic gelesen :P
<apollo13> haha
<dframe> :-) das ist aber jemand lernfähig williwilli :-)
<williwilli> :p ok back to topick
<jokrebel> crisslemanissle: schon neu gebootet?
<williwilli> nun mache ich sudo apt-get install samsung-tools
<williwilli> aber nichts funktioniert
<williwilli> (samsung-tools ist ein paket aus dem ppa)
<crisslemanissle> apollo13: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399835/
<apollo13> williwilli: "aber nichts funktioniert" ist keine fehlermeldung mit der wir was anfangen können
<apollo13> williwilli: http://www.tty1.net/smart-questions_de.html
<apollo13> crisslemanissle: was ist denn das für ne platte?
<jokrebel> williwilli: bring doch mal _echte_ Fehlermeldungen rüber anstelle von ständigen "geht nicht"
<crisslemanissle> Maxtor 250gb SATA
<williwilli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399836/
<apollo13> williwilli: dann mach mal synaptic, softwarecenter etc zu
<apollo13> es darf immer nur ein programm nen lock auf die software db haben
<apollo13> crisslemanissle: hast du da zwei platten drin?
<crisslemanissle> apollo13: vielleicht noch hilfreich: die Platte hängt an SATA3
<crisslemanissle> ja
<apollo13> wenn ja ist die kaputte wohl die: [    1.038354] ata3.00: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x100)
<crisslemanissle> auf SATA1 hängt meine hauptplatte mit meinem System
<apollo13> jupp sieht man ;)
<crisslemanissle> apollo13: welche Zeile im Log ist das?
<apollo13> 669
<apollo13> [    6.370062] ata3.00: failed to IDENTIFY (I/O error, err_mask=0x100)
<crisslemanissle> apollo13: d.h. der Kernel erkennt, das dort was ist. Vielleicht gibts ja ein smartes Util, dass das fixen kann? ;)
<williwilli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399837/     :)
<williwilli> danke schön
<apollo13> crisslemanissle: kA, ich würd nachlesen was der fehler bedeutet, aber jetzt kannst zumindest nach was googlen
<crisslemanissle> apollo13: okay, danke für die Hilfe. dmesg wird dann jetzt in mein persönliche Linux cheat sheet aufgenommen ;)
<apollo13> k
<crisslemanissle> okay, dann bin ich mal wieder weg. bis bald!
<tigercage6> hallo
<KojiroAK> Tag tigercage6 
<tigercage6> wie ändert man im bootmenü die reihenfolge? ich möchte, dass standardmäßig windows gebootet wird 
<jokrebel> tigercage6: grub oder grub2?
<tigercage6> ich glaube grub2. habe ubuntu 10.10 64 bit installiert
<tigercage6> müsste grub2 sein, oder?
<jokrebel> Wenn Du nicht über Upgrades nach 10.10 gekommen bist IIRC ja.
<tigercage6> ja, ist frisch installiert
<tigercage6> also wie ist da die vorgehensweise? ich muss sicher eine .conf datei ändern, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> tigercage6: nein, nur die namen der dateien in /etc/grub.d ändern und dann update-grub ausführen.
<tigercage6> vielen dank
<LetoThe2nd> tigercage6: niedrigere nummern werden im menü weiter vorne eingereiht... go figure :-)
<apollo13> viel spaß bei nächsten grub update, dann ist alles doppelt :þ
<tigercage6> oje
<jokrebel> ich denke da steht, was Du suchst: (2 Klicks bei Google mit Suchbegriff "grub2 bootreihenfolge" ;-) ...http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/boot-reihenfolge-bei-grub-2-aendern/
<tigercage6> wie macht man es ohne verdoppelung?
<tigercage6> danke
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: warum?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: umbenennen, nicht kopieren.
<apollo13> LetoThe2nd: ja eben und nen update legt die alten dateien ja wieder an?
<LetoThe2nd> apollo13: nope.
<apollo13> oh nice
<LetoThe2nd> und ausserdem ist die anzahl der grub-updates doch ziemlich überschaubar.
<beaver74> von der /boot/grub/grub.cfg sollte man die Finger lassen? Ich haette es dort versucht, ohne zu googlen *hust*
<LetoThe2nd> beaver74: genau. _die_ wird nämlich ständig automatisch überschrieben.
<beaver74> ahso
<beaver74> wobei auch ein dicker Hinweis in der ersten Zeile steht... dann haette ich die auch nicht editiert
<jham> http://news.sky.com/skynews/Home/World-News/Chinese-Surgeons-Remove-Four-Inch-Knife-Blade-Embedded-In-Mans-Head-For-Four-Years/Article/201102315934167?lpos=World_News_First_Home_Article_Teaser_Regio wtf..
<shetlandpony> jham's url: http://tinyurl.com/6bo2kvq | Chinese Surgeons Remove Four Inch Knife Blade Embedded In Man&#039;s Head For Four Years | World News | Sky News
<LetoThe2nd> jham: ich hoffe, das war ETERM.... ansonsten: in zukunft bitte ins OT.
<jham> LetoThe2nd: oh.. sorry. war nicht so geplant
<montezuma> hallo ich habe mal ein problem: nachdem ich mit vielen Problemen aber letztendlich erfolgreich auf 9.10 das upgrade gemacht habe, kann ich weder das Software-Center noch die Aktualisierungsverwaltung öffnen
<montezuma> es kommt beides mal der gleiche Fehler: [paste:399838:Unbenannt]
<montezuma> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399838/
<montezuma> da fehlt die letzte Zeile: ImportError: No module named gconf
<montezuma> meine Frage: was genau ist gconf und wie kann ich das beheben
<montezuma> keiner hier der helfen kann oder möchte?
<LetoThe2nd> ,geduld? montezuma 
<shetlandpony> montezuma: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<montezuma> ok entschuldigt bitte
<dauerflucher> montezuma: was willste denn mit 9.10?
<montezuma> von der 9.04 weg und wieder updates bekommen
<montezuma> also bei der neuinstallation hat er komischerweise ein neues packet installiert aber starten lässt sich noch nix von beidem
<montezuma> btw. synaptic geht
<dauerflucher> montezuma: in deinem homeverzeichnis sollte sich der verstecke ordner .gconf befinden
<montezuma> ja der ist dort
<montezuma> python-gcon gibt es und ist installiert
<montezuma> jawoll
<dauerflucher> ?!
<montezuma> ich habe einfach python-gconf neu installiert und nun geht der Update-Manager
<montezuma> und das software Center auch
<dauerflucher> hoffen wir, dass das der einzige fehler bleibt
<montezuma> ich liebe die Ubuntu-Community
<montezuma> das Forum hat mir bisher immer weitergeholfen und jetzt IRC
<montezuma> ich habe doch noch ein anderes Problem mit dem Kairo-Dock
<dauerflucher> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<montezuma> wenn ich cairo starte kommt ein einstellungsdialog statt cairo selbst
<montezuma> wenn ich das beende kommt es immer wieder - nur gewaltsam wirds was
<dauerflucher> montezuma: starte das dock mal im terminal
<montezuma> mom
<montezuma> erst kann ich wählen ob OpenGL oder nicht
<montezuma> [paste:399839:Cairo-Fehler]
<montezuma> geht das so?
<montezuma> ab da kommt immer wieder die Frage ob ich Open GL haben will und dan der Wartungsmodus usw.
<dauerflucher> montezuma: nein, das geht nicht so, bitte den richtigen link zum paste
<montezuma> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399839/
<dauerflucher> montezuma: hast du das dock aus einer fremdquelle installiert?
<montezuma> ich denke nicht nein
<montezuma> ich hab nachgeschaut im Software Center (Jaa) da ist es heimisch
<dauerflucher> montezuma: benenn mal das konfigurationsverzeichnnis vom dock um
<dauerflucher> mv ~/.config/cairo-dock/ ~/.config/cairo-dock_bak/
<montezuma> ok neu versuchen?
<montezuma> mom
<xor_mabuse> ich habe mein / auf eine externe festplatte kopiert. also die partition. auf der externen festplatte sind noch mehr partitionen. / ist nun die zweite in einer erweiterten partition.  nun möchte ich diese partition löschen, also die vor /. das geht nicht da / scheinbar gemountet sei.. wie kann man die unmounten? sie ist nicht in mtab als gemountet gelistet und df gibt sie auch nicht als gemountet an.
<montezuma> ok danke echt super funktioniert alles
<montezuma> Super Community von Ubuntu - keine weiteren Fragen euer ehren
<montezuma> auf wiedersehen
<jokrebel> xor_mabuse: wer sagt denn dass sie "scheinbar gemountet" ist?
<xor_mabuse> gparted zeigt es so an
<jokrebel> xor_mabuse: und umounten über GParted klappt nicht?
<xor_mabuse> gibt aus: Most likely other partitions are also mounted on these mount points. You are advised to unmount them manually. @ jokrebel
<xor_mabuse> jokrebel: laut gparted sind sda6 und sdb8 (extern) beide auf / gemountet
<jokrebel> xor_mabuse: Du bist aber schon mit ner LiveCD unterwegs, hoffe ich.
<RomD> ich habe eine interne festplatte die mit fat32 formatiert ist. beim starten wird sie aber immer mit root-rechten gemountet.
<RomD> mein fstab-eintrag: UUID=0113-B646 /media/Data vfat defaults,utf8,users 0 0
<bekks> RomD: Ja, ist korrekt so.
<LetoThe2nd> RomD: uid und gid setzen im fstab-eintrag.
<mgolisch> du willst hinzufügen uid=deinuser,gid=deinegruppe
<RomD> wenn ich sie in nautilus von hand unmounte und wieder mounte kann ich ganz normal darauf zugreifen
<bekks> Du musst in deinem fstab Eintrag schon sagen, mit welcher uid, gid...
<LetoThe2nd> ERSTER! YESSSSS
<bekks> :D
<xor_mabuse> jokrebel: ne, live cd habe ich grade nicht gestartet
<mgolisch> nur so aus spass: was sagt sudo blkid?
<mgolisch> haben die dinger die selbe UUID?
<xor_mabuse> Ubuntu 10.4 im laptop, und eine kopie auf der externen festplatte die ich gerne löschen/unmounten würde
<mgolisch> das verwirrt gparted evtl
<xor_mabuse> in der tat die gleiche UUID
<mgolisch> jo
<xor_mabuse> kann man die UUID irgendwie ändern?
<mgolisch> lösch die partition einfach
<xor_mabuse> geht ja nicht, ist gemountet, genau da ist ja mein problem
<dauerflucher> und wie's das mit unmounten?
<mgolisch> welche genau willst du loeschen?
<xor_mabuse> /dev/sda6: UUID="f0e55f9b-4348-4a3f-8fc0-a7b3d2c2f191" TYPE="ext3" 
<xor_mabuse> /dev/sdb8: UUID="f0e55f9b-4348-4a3f-8fc0-a7b3d2c2f191" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3" 
<RomD> LetoThe2nd, mgolisch, bekks: danke, problem gelöst :)
<xor_mabuse> sdb8 soll weg
<mgolisch> dann lösch sdb8 halt einfach
<mgolisch> mit fdisk
<mgolisch> oder ist das GUID ?
<mgolisch> und steck die platte dann neu dran
<jokrebel> xor_mabuse: Änderungen an Partitionen (egal ob interne oder exteren Platten) mache _ich_nur_ über LiveCD. Da weiß ich dann was Sache ist.
<mgolisch> wenn die festplatte GUID partitioniert musst du wohl parted oder sowas nehmen
<xor_mabuse> wie wäre der fdisk befehl?
 * jokrebel is raus
<mgolisch> oder machs von ner livecd
<xor_mabuse> dann muss ich wohl die live-cd verwenden..
<xor_mabuse> danke schonmal
<RomD> noch eine frage: wieso brauch ich bei der fat32-platte uid und gid, wenn bei root und home keine angegeben sind?
<mgolisch> RomD: weil fat32 die unix berechtigungen nicht unterstuezt
<mgolisch> der treiber emuliert das indem er einfach fuer alle dateien/verzeichnisse diese angegeben rechte setzt
<RomD> mgolisch: ach so
<RomD> danke
<mgolisch> bzw kann fat32 garkeine berechtigungen wenn man es genau nimmt
<dr_evil_> http://crapplestore.blogspot.com/2011/01/movies-you-should-watch-waiting.html Der deutsche Titel ist Abserviert (2005)
<dr_evil_> grr, ETERM
<jokrebel> dr_evil_: Und das _was_ mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<dr_evil_> jokrebel: dieser satz kein verb
<jokrebel> +hat (besser?)
<jokrebel> dr_evil_: Trotzdem OT ;-)
<dr_evil_> ist ja gut, ETERM halt
<sds58> hallo, gibt es eine alternative zu pkill gnome-panel?
<jokrebel> sudo reboot <g>?
<sds58> das will ich ja gerade vermeiden ;)
<dauerflucher> sds58: was genau möchtest du denn erreichen?
<sds58> dauerflucher: das mein panel wieder erscheint
<sds58> irgendwie stürzt das immer weg und pkill bringt es schonmal ni cht zurück
<dauerflucher> sds58: gnome-panel --restart?
<dauerflucher> sds58: und du solltest eher ganz dringend herausfinden, warum das panel abstürtzt
<sds58> dauerflucher: wie kann ich das?
<dauerflucher> sds58: darüber könnte jetzt z.B. eine datei wie .xsession-errors auskunft geben
<sds58> bei gnome-panel --replace hängt sich das terminal auch noch auf..
<dauerflucher> hab ich --replace gesagt?
<jokrebel> sds58: ist das die Netbook Version?
<sds58> --restart kennt er nicht
<sds58> jokrebel: nein, kennst du das problem?
<jokrebel> sds58: Nein - aber mein Kumpel Google ;-)
<montezuma> hallo nochmal ich bins schon wieder mit Cairo-Dock
<montezuma> da ich zwei Bildschirme habe lasse ich mir ds dock oben am rechten Screen anzeigen
<montezuma> dummerweise  werden subdocks da geöffnet, wo sie wären wenn das dock auf dem Haupt-Screen (d.h. links) wäre
<montezuma> jemand erfahrung damit oder kann helfen?
<Malkavian_> hi, weiß jemand in welchem Packet finde ich die Quellen von glibc? ich nutze maverick
<Frickelpit> „Paket“
<sash_> Malkavian_: aptitude search glibc wird dir die augen oeffnen
<Malkavian_> eben nicht
<Malkavian_> sonst hätte ich nicht gefragt
<sash_> ach... sources. muss in /etc/apt/sources.list eingestellt sein
<sash_> dass du auch sources runterladen koennen willst
<sash_> deb src http://usw...
<Malkavian_> sash_: habe ich schon, ich finde aber nur eglibc-source
<bekks> glibc-dev?
<Malkavian_> habe ich schon installiert
<Malkavian_> das sind nciht die Quellen
<bekks> apt-get source glibc?
<LetoThe2nd> ich glaube bei debian/ubuntu heissts nur "libc".
<jokrebel> .oO( gibts nicht? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/glibc )
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: bei mir hier (lenny) finde ich glibc-source
<LetoThe2nd> apt-get source libc bringt brav die sourcen. alles im grünen bereich. v2.12.1 :-)
<LetoThe2nd> und deshalb: http://www.heise.de/open/meldung/Debian-wechselt-von-GLIBC-zur-EGLIBC-217686.html ists die eglibc :-)
<sash_> apt-get source hatte ich doch tatsaechlich spontan verdraengt :)
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/6j5tncq | Debian wechselt von GLIBC zur EGLIBC | heise open
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: dafür hast ja mich :-)
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: darf ich mich da in zukunft drauf berufen? :)
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: kommt auf den umfang deines zukünftigen supportvertrages an :P
<sash_> LetoThe2nd: den, den ich bei dir haben muss (der wahrscheinlich geld kostet) um hier (selbstverstaendlich unentgeltlich) beim supporten erinnerungsluecken zu stopfen?
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: genau den. verhandlungen ab sofort im OT ;-)
<montezuma> bin wieder da - hat sich schon jemand zu meinem Dock gedanken gemacht?
<dauerflucher> montezuma: ich dachte das wäre gegessen?
<montezuma> war nur essen
<montezuma> hatte sich erst keiner gemeldet, deswegen hatte ich das im Raum zu stehen gehabt
<pengo77> nabend
<montezuma> tach
<montezuma> dauerflucher: http://gbimg.org/guXx3
<pengo77> Habe da eine Frage  ist es möglich mit ubuntu-server ein Windows Home Server nachzubauen, also mit den gleichen Funktionen? 
<ghostcube> oO
<Fuchs> pengo77: welche Funktionen brauchst Du? Im Netzwerk freigegebenen Daten, Datensicherung und einen uPnP Mediaserver bekommt man hin, ja. 
<Frickelpit> und was soll das bringen?
<sash_> active directory wird schwer. falls der whs dass ueberhaupt kann
<pengo77> Also ich brauche Freigabe, Sicherung und weis leider nicht wie sich das genau nennt Software Raid oder so  
<Fuchs> ,samba? pengo77 
<shetlandpony> pengo77, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> ,backup? pengo77 
<shetlandpony> pengo77, backup ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<pengo77> Und wie bekomme ich das hin dass alle Festplatten zu einer großen zusammengefast werden und nach Bedarf nur bestimmte Ordner dupliziert werden?   
<Fuchs> lvm fuer die Festplatte, rdiff-backup oder etwas aehnliches fuer das Duplizieren
<pengo77> Und die Duplikate werden dann auf einer extra Plate geschrieben oder auf einer der Festplatten die in meinem Festplatten Pool sind?       
<Fuchs> kommt darauf an wie Du das konfigurierst 
<pengo77> Ok thx für die Hilfe werde mal etwas rumgoogeln und lesen wie was ist ^^
<dauerflucher> montezuma: dein dock wird also auf dem falschen bildschirm gestartet?
<montezuma> nein nein das dock ist da wo ich es haben will, nur die Subdocks sind auf dem falschen (linken)
<montezuma> hast du den Screenshot gesehen?
<dauerflucher> montezuma: ich kenn mich mit so'nem quark wie docks nicht aus… keine ahnung, was ich da auf dem screenshot sehe
<dauerflucher> aber es erschließt sich mir jetzt
<dauerflucher> montezuma: ändert nur nichts daran, dass ich dir in diesem fall absolut nicht weiterhelfen kann
<LupusE> hi
<dauerflucher> moin
<montezuma> na gut du hastes versucht
<montezuma> ich geh mal den englischen Channel checken
<dadrc> montezuma, das Problem ist sehr spezifisch, ich würd mal gucken, ob die Entwickler vielleicht eine Mailingliste haben oder so
<montezuma> ok danke werd ich auch mal versuchen
<theuniverse> hi ho .. gibs ne linux alternative zu dem unix befehl pldd ?
<bekks> Was tut der?
<bekks> Und welches Unix meinst du?
<theuniverse> anzeigen welche libs ein prozess gezogen hat .. solaris 10 
<LetoThe2nd> einfach ldd?
<LetoThe2nd> (und solaris als referenz-unix zu betrachten ist schon eher mutig :P=
 * Frickelpit sucht gerade den Bezug zu Ubuntu
<Longbottom> theuniverse: http://osdir.com/ml/org.user-groups.linux.purdue.general/2000-05/msg00096.html <- schon ergoogelt?
<theuniverse> @longbottom .. thx .. werds mal testen ...
<jokrebel> cu
<Alchimedes> so erstmal nen Bier aufmachen
<micha_> hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu und Firefox. Ich möchte Seiten, die viele Java-Applets enthalten offline verfügbar machen. Hat hier jemand eine Idee? Unter Windos gibt es das ff addon scrapbook. Das funktioniert unter Ubuntu leider nicht:(
<micha_> sorry, hat hier jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen kann?
<Bine_> was heisst denn "funktioniert nicht"? Hier funktionierte das - zumindest vor ner Weile - noch ganz prima
<micha_> ff  wird durch das addon extrem langsam und hängt sich auf
<ji_mm_y> nabend! ich möchte gerne ein "unkaputtbares" system erstellen und habe gelesen das man mit grub2 auch ISOs laden kann. Heisst das vereinfacht ausgedrückt das ich nur den bootloader installieren muss um dann die ISO zu booten?
<dadrc> ji_mm_y, vereinfacht ja
<Alchimedes> @ji_mm_y wozu nen ISO booten?
<ji_mm_y> Alchimedes: system soll nicht geändert werden können.
<Alchimedes> dann nimm nen live system
<ji_mm_y> naja.... hab ich dann doch praktisch. Ich wollte vorher mein Ubuntu anpassen und davon dann ne ISO erstellen, die ich immer wieder booten kann.
<Alchimedes> für Dich selber? 
<ji_mm_y> jau.
<Alchimedes> das ist wirklich praktisch
<dadrc> ji_mm_y, kannst dir ja mal http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/Boot-an-ISO-via-Grub2.html angucken
<ji_mm_y> ähhmm... jaa wenns denn so einfach ist.
<ji_mm_y> aber ich wollt erstmal die machbarkeit generell klären.
<sdx23> ,remastersys? ji_mm_y 
<dadrc> Dauerhaft mit einem Live-System arbeiten hat halt den Nachteil, dass du keine Updates installieren kannst
<shetlandpony> ji_mm_y, remastersys ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Remastersys
<ji_mm_y> dadrc: sowas, genau. Nun muss ich es nur schaffen aus meinem laufenden System eine Iso zu erstellen.
<Alchimedes> klär das selber in dem Du das probierst 
<ji_mm_y> shetlandpony: interessant.
<Fuchs> ,bot? ji_mm_y 
<shetlandpony> ji_mm_y: ich bin ein bot ;p
<ji_mm_y> versuch ich ja.
<Alchimedes> dann mach
<ji_mm_y> jawohl... fagen tauchen bestimmt noch auf -erstmal danke.
<ji_mm_y> *fragen
<Alchimedes> Du willst Dir das Betriebssystem für Dich selber installieren um es nicht ändern zu können??
<Alchimedes> dann installier Dir nen Windoof
<ji_mm_y> witzig - bestimmt nicht.
<Fuchs> Alchimedes: kannst Du das bitte in den Offtopickanal schieben? Danke. 
<PooP> Hallo :)
<Alchimedes> @fuchs gehr klar versuch hier nur mal die Logik zu verstehen
<PooP> Habe ein Problem: Habe einen Nutzer angelegt (kein Admin) und eingestellt das er bei Systemstart automatisch angemeldet wird. Habe diesen nun wieder gelöscht, ohne ihn bei der autom. Anmeldung rauszunehmen
<PooP> Beim Start kommen nun einige Fehlermeldungen das versch. Dateien nicht gefunden wurden etc...er versucht sich über den gelöschten Nutzer anzumelden
<Fuchs> PooP: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom  resp. custom.conf anpassen
<Fuchs> PooP: TimedLoginEnable und AutomaticLoginEnable auf false setzen
<PooP> Wie komme ich vor dem Systemstart in die Konsole? :)
<Fuchs> Du kannst am Anfang shift halten und in Grub den recovery mode auswaehlen, 
<Fuchs> oder nach dem Boot immer mit CTRL+ALT+F1
<PooP> ok danke!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Malkavian_> jemand nutzt kdevelop4? ich habe das Paket c-cpp-reference installiert und sehe keine Möglichkeit, aus kdevelop diese Referenz zu nutzen
<Malkavian_> es sind nur html-Seiten und man kann sie auch ohne kdevelop öffnen, aber in der Paket-Beschreibung steht, dass das Paket für kdevelop gedacht ist
<Malkavian_> ich weiß nur nicht, wie ich's nutzen soll; im Documentation-Fenster erscheint nichts
<Malkavian_> und auch im Help nicht
<splashote> hi, bei meinem laptopbildschirm sind 2cm rechts defekt. kann ich das konfigurieren, dass dieser bereich von der ausgabe ausgeschlossen wird?
<sdx23> splashote: Es gibt Windowmanager, die das koennen, eine Loesung mittels X-Server selbst dagegen wuesste ich nicht.
<splashote> sdx23: ok, welcher könnte das denn? 
<sdx23> splashote: xmonad. Andererseits wirst du den vermutlich nicht benutzen wollen, falls du nicht gerade auf Tiling stehst. Demnach wuerde ich dir ehr raten, ein Panel dort rechts zu erzeugen, braucht ja keinen Inhalt haben, aber gegen Maximierungen hilfts.
<splashote> sdx23: ok, danke. die idee hatte ich auch schon.
<chris_bsd> hi
<PooP> Problem: Wenn ich über PHP mit screen($cmd) ein "Screen" öffne, hält sich der Screen anscheind nicht. (Apache auf gleichem PC) Wenn ich es direkt über SSH mache, funktioniert es. Jemand ne Idee dazu? :D
<PooP> ups, ich meine system($cmd)
<bekks> "Hält sich nicht" heisst was?
<PooP> wenn ich später wieder auf den gleichen Screen zugreifen möchte, kommt die Meldung das der Screen nicht gefunden wurde
<bekks> Was genau ist $cmd, und wie versuchst Du hinterher, darauf zuzugreifen?
<bekks> Und wie detached du den screen?
<PooP> $cmd ist etwa: "cd $MCPATH && screen -dmS m_server server.jar"
<bekks> "etwa"?
<papachaotica> bitte poste den befehl genau
<bekks> Wir brauchen schon genaue Angaben :)
<PooP> naja es ist ein größeres Script insgesamt :D
<papachaotica> ,nopaste? PooP 
<shetlandpony> PooP: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<PooP> ok mom ich suche mal :D
<bekks> Spontan würde ich "screen -DRmS m_server server.jar" ausführen.
<PooP> http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Server_startup_script
<PooP> Das ist es grundlegend (nur die Pfade angepasst usw)
<PooP> ich rufe dann nur dieses Script auf z.b. "control start" und "control stop"
<bekks> Ich lese mir KEIN Wiki durch, und fange an zu raten.
<bekks> WAS ist $cmd bei Dir?
<PooP> $cmd = '/home/minecraft/minecraft/control start';
<PooP> im Wiki ist das Script...same wie NoPaste im Endeffekt ;)
<bekks> ..
<bekks> WAS genau rufst du auf?
<bekks> Ich will die komplette expandierte PHP Zeile haben.
<bekks> Und ich will auch ein lsb_release -a und ein uname -a sehen :)
<PooP> $last_line = system($cmd, $retval);
<bekks> 0219 002207 < bekks> Ich will die komplette _expandierte_ PHP Zeile haben.
<bekks> WAS ist $cmd?
<PooP> $cmd = '/home/minecraft/minecraft/control start';
<PooP> :O
<bekks> Und ich will die Ausgabe von phpinfo(); haben :)
<bekks> In deinem Aufruf ist KEIN screen zu sehen.
<bekks> Also wird auch kein screen aufgerufen in PHP.
<bekks> Was dein Script tut, ist eine andere Sache.
<PooP> PHP ruft ja auch kein Screen auf, PHP gibt ein Shell-Befehl an das Script
<bekks> Und was ist mit den anderen Ausgaben, nach denen ich gefragt habe?
<PooP> bin ich ja schon dran ;)
<PooP> http://najane.de/php/terminal.php.htm
<bekks> Und der Rest?
<PooP> Mehr gibts nicht...nur das Script und den Befehl (/home/minecraft/minecraft/control start). Funktioniert per SSH und/oder Terminal direkt, aber nicht über PHP mit system()
<bekks> Ok, kein uname -a, kein lsb_release -a -- kein support meinerseits.
<bekks> Die Lösung zu dem screen-Aufruf nannte ich bereits.
<PooP> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/341125/
<PooP> ich probiere es mal mit -DRmS
<PooP> mit -DRmS geht der Start erst garnicht (über PHP): Must be connected to a terminal.
<bekks> Ohne Terminal auch kein screen...
<bekks> Was Du ggf. mal  austesten kannst, ist tmux statt screen.
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-19
<rndusr123> nabend
<rndusr123> habe hier gerade live version 10.04 auf meinem rechner laufen und er verbindet auch mit dem wlan netzwerk und ich kann alles anpingen aber firefox/instant messenger/wget funktionieren nicht. habe auch ein thread gefunden, wo das anpassen des mtu werts geholfen hat, aber das scheint bei mir nichts zu bringen. 
<dauerflucher> was genau kannst du denn anpingen?
<rndusr123> wget folgt zum beispiel den redirects vom http status 301, und sagt dann "http request sent, awaiting respone..." und tut nichts und irgendwann bricht dann auch die verbindung zum wlan ab
<rndusr123> alles mögliche
<rndusr123> kann sogar per ftp auf mein server einloggen
<rndusr123> und datein runterladen
<dauerflucher> hmkay
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: spontan würde ich auf ein problem mit ipv6 tippen
<rndusr123> hm, nutze eigentlich ipv4, kriege aber auch ne ipv6 zugewiesen soweit ich das verstehe
<rndusr123> also das gilt zumindest für windows betrieb
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/664450?page=2#answer-103285
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: die zeilen in der lösung sollen eigentlich 3 untereinander sein!
<rndusr123> dauerflucher: habs gerade probiert, leider klappts nicht
<rndusr123> aber ich sehe gerade, dass ich mich doch geirrt habe, was ftp angeht
<rndusr123> kann zwar einloggen und mir die oberste dir per ls anzeigen
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: hast du neu gestartet?
<dauerflucher> nach eintrag der zeilen?
<rndusr123> dauerflucher: ah sry mom
<zeitsofa> moin
<rndusr123> dauerflucher: ne hat leider auhc nicht geholfen
<rndusr123> nebenbei gefragt, wenn ich aus dem wlan netzwerk fliege und mich wieder verbinden will geht das nicht, aber wenn ich erstmal die wireless verbindung deaktiviere und wieder aktiviere kann er sich wieder zum router verbinden. woran liegt das?
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: was für ein wlan gerät hast du?
<rndusr123> onboard wlan chip
<bekks> WELCHER?
<rndusr123> müsste nachschauen welches modell
<zeitsofa> lspci/lsusb geben aufschluss
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: lspci
<dauerflucher> bekks: ganz ruhig… ich weiss, dass das für dich immer schwer zu ertragen ist
<bekks> dauerflucher: :P
<rndusr123> IMC Networks 802.11 n/g/b WLan adapter
<rndusr123> suche aber gerade bei den mainboard spezifikationen nach dem namen
<rndusr123> ist ein msi ms-7502
<bekks> lspci -v nopasten, ebenso dmesg
<rndusr123> http://nopaste.info/e0de4e31a7.html
<bekks> Wo hast du den wlan controller?
<rndusr123> bekks: onboard, oder was genau möchtest du wissen
<bekks> Ich möchte den exakten wlan chip wissen, den du da verbaut hast.
<rndusr123> bekks: Intel 82562V-2 10/100 Network Connection PCI
<bekks> Das ist kein WLAN.
<bekks> 10/100 gibts bei WLAN nicht.
<rndusr123> Hm, finde sonst nichts bei den spezifikationen
<rndusr123> http://www.medionsupport.com/files/8828/manual/7502.pdf
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: sicher, dass du alles ins nopaste gepackt hast aus der ausgabe?
<rndusr123> ja, habe "lspci -v > output.txt" gemacht
<rndusr123> packt doch dann alles rein oder nicht
<rndusr123> hab mit grep auch nach wlan gesucht, aber kam auch nix
<bekks> was ist mit lsusb?
<rndusr123> ja das ist es :)
<rndusr123> mom
<rndusr123> http://nopaste.info/4eeb158938.html
<rndusr123> also ist per usb intern angeschlossen
<dauerflucher> bei dem gerät komm ich wieder auf den klaren hinweis ipv6 zu deaktivieren
<dauerflucher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686956 → http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<rndusr123> okay, aber wie würde ich das von der cd aus machen, wegen dem reboot(oder ist das nicht nötig)?
<dauerflucher> gute frage…
<dauerflucher> optional könntest du mal versuchen nur im firefox ipv6 zu deaktivieren
<dauerflucher> about:config und den schlüssel "network.dns.disableIPv6" auf "true" setzen
<rndusr123> dauerflucher: das hatte ich ja bereits getan (und auch ff neugestartet) :/
<rndusr123> dauerflucher: wäre das bei ff identisch mit dem allgemeinen abschalten?
<rndusr123> also verhaltensmäßig für firefox
<rndusr123> meine ich
<dauerflucher> rndusr123: ich denke
<goku253> ey guy
<goku253> hey guys
<goku253> hey guys
<rndusr123> dauerflucher: danke erstmal
<rndusr123> auch an bekks 
<rndusr123> werde es morgen wohl nochmal versuchen
<rndusr123> gn8
<goku253> hey guys
<dauerflucher> was los, goku253
<goku253> what u guys do in here
<goku253> what u guys do in here
<dauerflucher> ,german? goku253
<shetlandpony> goku253: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<goku253> fuck this]
<oktay-n130> Oo
<dauerflucher> funktioniert ln eigentlich für verzeichnisse?
<papachaotica> ja aber nur als softlink
<dauerflucher> papachaotica: alles klar, dankeschön
<bullgard> Kann ich bedenkenlos die DEB-Programmpakete samba und samba-common-bin löschen, wenn ich Samba nicht mehr verwenden möchte?
<dauerflucher> bullgard: wenn andere programme davon abhängen, dann werden die dir das wohl mitteilen
<bullgard> dauerflucher: Synaptic zeigt an, daß dann ubuntu-desktop entfernt wird. 
<dauerflucher> bullgard: dann ist eines der pakete wohl in der standardinstallation enthalten
<bullgard_> dauerflucher: Welchen Grund könnte es geben, daß Canonical das Paket samba-common in die Standardinstallation aufgenommen hat?
<dAnjou> bullgard: weil ubuntu ubuntu ist
<bullgard> Du bist süß!
<dAnjou> und ubuntu soll ein- und ganz besonders *um*steigerfreundlich sein
<bullgard> Ja, das ist ein Argument! --  Danke!
<dAnjou> und glaubst du nicht, dass es umsteiger vermissen würden, sich zu ihren geliebten samba-freigaben zu verbinden?
<bullgard> Doch, das könnte bei einigen sein.
<bullgard> Das Problem ist folgendes: Wenn ich Samba von meinem Ubuntu-Computer löschen will, dann zieht das Paket samba-common das Paket ubuntu-desktop nach beim Löschen. Und das Paket ubuntu-desktop soll man nicht löschen, denn Synaptic sagt: "Das Paket ubuntu-desktop is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that it not be removed."
<frybye> Moin - wie kann ich die unsortierte / durch-ein-andere kontakten auf ubuntu one vernuenftig benutzen in evoloution? (mit 10.10)
<frybye> ist hier übhaupt jemanden aktiv dabei??
<frybye> bizzel früh is es - gebe ich zu...
<Frickelpit> moin
<donmarten> moin, weiss jemand wie man skripte die mit apache und wsgi laufen einen anderen benutzern zuordnen kann, also wenn ich zB mit dem skript einen ordner erstellen will dann soll das ein bestimter benutzer sein
<LupusE> donmarten: apache kennt auch umask, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.
<donmarten> LupusE: das heißt aber das man allgemein immer mit dem www-data benutzer arbeite
<LupusE> den einwand verstehe ich nicht.
<jokrebel> hi
<bullgard> gt jokrebel!
<hagedorn> hallo :) kann es sein das das chef kommando "knife bootstrap ... " neuen node fqdn nur über dns und nicht über die /etc/hosts finden kann?
<hagedorn> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399846/
<bekks> Was für ein Zeug?
<hagedorn> chef ist nen system konfigurations werkzeug
<hagedorn> http://www.opscode.com/
<bekks> Und ob deine Frage mit Ja oder Nein zu beantworten ist, hat wohl nur was mit "chef" und nicht so sehr viel mit "Ubuntu" zu tun :)
<jokrebel> Hä? Sowas wie Webmin, oder wie?
<bekks> Chef sagt von sich selbst, es sei ein "system integration framework written in ruby".
<hagedorn> jap
<hagedorn> hat sich erledigt, fehle ein require 'net/ssh' im knife script
<_wasp_> Wo ist definiert das bei xchat-gnome automatisch dieser Channel betreten wird?
<dadrc> _wasp_, wenn die gnome-variante nicht völlig komisch ist, sollte man das in der Netzwerk-Liste einstellen können
<dadrc> Das Netzwerk hier ist Freenode
<_wasp_> ich weiß, aber da steht nix drin, komischerweise...
<LetoThe2nd> _wasp_: liegt vmtl. an der ubunu-verhunzten xchat-gnome version. am besten beseitigen und xchat-gtk benutzen :-)
<Frickelpit> _wasp_: schmeiß xchat-gnome runter und nimm xchat
<_wasp_> ich glaub auch, die normale version ist ja auch in den repos...
<_wasp_> thx
<_wasp_> *omg* bin ja wieder hier....
<breaker313> moinsen
<breaker313> wie bekomme ich über die bash die ubuntu version heraus?
<Fuchs> lsb_release
<breaker313> No LSB modules are available.
<Fuchs> -d
<Fuchs> -a
<Fuchs> so
<breaker313> thx
<duese22> Hi, könnte mir jemand bei meinem Routing Problem helfen? http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/default-route-openvpn/
<jokrebel> duese22: Nicht dass ich ne Antwort wüßte :-/ …aber wieso/wie bist Du als "root angemeldet"?
<duese22> jokrebel: wenn ich längere Zeit root-Rechte brauche habe ich keine Lust vor jeden Befehl ein Sudo zu schreiben. Wieso sollte ich auch nicht als root angemeldet sein? Das Konto hat ja genau den Sinn
<Frickelpit> duese22: sudo -i schonmal probiert?
<jokrebel> duese22: Ubuntu hat kein aktives Root-Konto …
<KojiroAK> Frickelpit: Nach einem sudo su wirst du aber auch als root geführt.
<KojiroAK> s/Frickelpit/jokrebel/
<shetlandpony> kojiroak meant: jokrebel: Nach einem sudo su wirst du aber auch als root geführt.
<duese22> Frickelpid: Ja jokrebel: Bei mir schon, sudo su
<duese22> aber ehrlich gesagt, war ich mir schon im klaren was ich tue. Bei der Frage geht es wie gesagt eher auch um die Routingprobleme :-D
<jokrebel> .oO( wollt ja nur sichergehn dass er da nicht root aktiviert hat - oder gar gar kein Ubuntu nutzt … )
<duese22> Würde das etwas an meinem Problem ändern?
<jokrebel> duese22: Am Problem nicht, aber am Support <g>
<jokrebel> duese22: zeig doch mal Deine  /etc/network/interfaces bitte
<duese22> auto lo              iface lo inet loopback
<jokrebel> duese22: Also hier ist von fest vergebenen IP-Adressen die Rede (kA ob das auch Dein Problem lösen kann, aber IMHO nen Versuch wert) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1474483
<duese22> Muss ich den networkmanager deinstallieren wenn ich die /etc/network/interfaces einzig und allein nutzen möchte?
<bekks> duese22: Nein.
<bekks> Wenn Du sie nutzt, lässt NetworkManager alle dort aufgeführten Interfaces in Ruhe.
<duese22> bekks Das ist gut. Ist es also egal, was im Network manager steht? also auch wenn dort etwas definiert ist?
<bekks> Das macht dann ja keinen Sinn, oder? :)
<duese22> Naja, nur um Eventualitäten auszuschließen
<duese22> weil dort steht ja i.G. immer etwas drinn. wie z.B. dhcp
<PBeck> hi
<sl33py_0x15> betreibt einer von euch einen 32" Fernseher über vga? Ich habe nämlich das problem, das sobald ich ihn an meinen ausgang von notebook anschließe "Not Support" auf dem Tv angezeigt wird, gibt es dafür eine Lösung?
<KojiroAK> sl33py_0x15, Probier mal andere Auflösungen.
<sdx23> sl33py_0x15: Richtige Auflösung verwenden. Soll heißen ausreichend niedrige. In den meisten Fernsehern sind nur sehr minderwertige ADCs verbaut.
<sl33py_0x15> vielen Dank jetzt funktioniert er.
<sl33py_0x15> ist mit ADC = Analog-to-digital konverter gemeint?
<sdx23> Aye.
<jokrebel> cu
<bullgard> [Maverick] Wie wird man Samba-Pakete vollständig los? Wenn ich samba-common und samba-common-bin löschen will, weist Synaptic darauf hin, daß dabei auch das {Meta-}Paket ubuntu-desktop gelöscht wird. smbclient benötigt samba-common. ubuntu-desktop  benötigt smbclient.
<Frickelpit> und was ist daran schlimm, dass ubuntu-desktop entfernt wird?
<bullgard> Ich fürchte, daß dann das dist-upgrade nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß funktionieren wird.
<Frickelpit> und was hindert dich daran, vor dem dist-upgrade das paket wieder zu installieren?
<Bine__> fuer apt gibt es iirc -no-deps oder so. Ich finds grad nicht in dder manpage
<bullgard> Frickelpit: Dann werden wohl wieder Samba-Pakete installiert werden.
<Frickelpit> bullgard: richtig, da die pakete wohl zur standardinstallation gehören
<bullgard> Man müßte aus dem DEB-Programmpaket dist-upgrade die Samba-Einträge löschen.
<dauerflucher> ich habe gar keins dieser metapakete installiert und keine probleme mit upgrades gehabt bislang
<dauerflucher> also dist-upgrades bzw. release-upgrades
<Frickelpit> bullgard: was stört dich an diese beiden pakete?
<bullgard> Es sind wohl insgesamt 4. Im wesentlichen die Ästhetik. Neulich haben sie mich auch gestört, als meine Festplatte vollgelaufen war. Aber ich konnte noch eine Windows-Partition umwidmen und meinem Ubuntu-/home zuschlagen.
<dauerflucher> bullgard: die festplatte ist aber nicht wegen diesen paketen vollgelaufen
<bullgard> Stimmt. Aber es wurde alles sehr eng.
<dauerflucher> bullgard: liegt das problem nicht eher in der riskanten wahl der partitionsgröße für root?
<dauerflucher> ok, lassen wir das…
<dauerflucher> hilft dir konkret ja auch nicht weiter, sry
<bullgard> :-)
<dauerflucher> wären aber ansich auch nur irgendwas mit 30-40 MB, die du dadurch freikratzen kannst
<dauerflucher> ok, gelogen eher 60
<dauerflucher> bullgard: alte kernelversionen entfernt? apt archive geleert?
<bullgard> dauerflucher: Das bringt ja auch nicht die Menge. Deshalb habe ich eine Windows-Partition geleert, umgewidmet und Linux zugechlagen.
<bullgard> s/zugechlagen/zugeschlagen/
<shetlandpony> bullgard meant: dauerflucher: Das bringt ja auch nicht die Menge. Deshalb habe ich eine Windows-Partition geleert, umgewidmet und Linux zugeschlagen.
<dauerflucher> bullgard: wie groß war denn deine root-partition vorher?
<bullgard> dauerflucher: Ich habe das noch irgenwo notiert, denke ich. Aber das zu diskutieren, bringt nicht wirklich weiter.
<bullgard> +d
<dauerflucher> bullgard: außer alten kernelversionen kann man auch immer ein auge auf die doc-pakete werfen
<bullgard> Ja, den Trick kenne ich. Den habe ich schon öfter einmal angewendet.
<dauerflucher> trick ist gut…
<bullgard> Bine__: http://www.mail-archive.com/pkg-discuss@opensolaris.org/msg09450.html: "Something like --no-deps is an ugly hack for a deficiency  in the system."
 * beaver74 trennt eigentlich immer die /usr ab, oft auch die /var. Mit einer 2G grossen / komm ich dann eigentlich immer aus.
<bullgard> Das ist keine schlechte Lösung in meinen Augen.
<dauerflucher> beaver74: welchen vorteil hat das dann?
<beaver74> bullgard, von den 2G sind in der Regel keine 500MB belegt
<Bine__> bullgard: uhm. Wofuer ist es denn sonst gedacht, wenn nicht dafuer?
<schweegi> wie bekomme ich beim ambiance-theme das panel transparent?
<beaver74> dauerflucher, das ich mir durch Kernel kompilationen zB nicht das / zuschreibe, nur weil unter /usr/src gearbeitet wird... 
<bullgard> Bine__: Ich bin nicht so gut bewandert. Ich denke: "Für üble Hacks."
<beaver74> dauerflucher, die /usr liegt dann auch öfter auf einer zweiten Platte
<dauerflucher> beaver74: aso, das system bleibt damit dann ansprechbar, auch wenn /usr vollgelaufen ist?
<beaver74> dauerflucher, schon, /bin und /sbin sind ja weiterhin zugreifbar
<Bine__> bullgard: ajo, so gesehen hast du ja auch genau das vor: Einen Hack. 
<beaver74> dauerflucher, aber nur zum Teil, ist klar, die GUI kannst erst mal abschreiben :)
<bullgard> Bine__: Weil ich mich nicht so gut auskenne, wollte ich "nur einen kleinen Hack" wagen (den ich überschauen kann). 
<dauerflucher> beaver74: ok, ist aber 'n gewisser notanker… also danke für die aufklärung
<beaver74> gern gern
<MeMyself> gibt es einen channel für openvpn?
<dauerflucher> MeMyself: #openvpn?
<MeMyself> x
<MeMyself> xD danke
<MeMyself> bekommt man hier auch unterstützun für windows weil die in #openvpn antworten nicht
<dauerflucher> MeMyself: nope
<MeMyself> hallo nochmal kann mir jemand sagen warum das ganze netzwerk down ist wenn ich eine openvpn verbindung aufbaue?
<MeMyself> ups da fehlt was kann mir jemand sagen warum mein netzwerk down ist wenn ich eine openvpn verbindung aufbaue?
<MeMyself> hat jemand geantwortet?
<beaver74> MeMyself, nein
<MeMyself> ,openvpn?
<shetlandpony> MeMyself, OpenVPN ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenVPN - Weitere Infos im query ...
<tuxxer> hallo, hat hier jemand schon mal die synology usb station unter ubunutu genutzt?
<dAnjou> tuxxer: das ist höchstunwahrscheinlich, und selbst wenn es jemanden gäbe, heißt das nicht, dass er dir auch helfen kann
<dAnjou> einfach problem schildern!
<dAnjou> das lässt sich bestimmt auch lösen, wenn man nich so n ding hat
<tuxxer> ich habe (noch) kein Problem ;-)
<tuxxer> ich überlege mit das anzuschaffen, und daher frage ich einfach ob schon jemand mit dem Teil Erfahrungen gesammelt hat
<tuxxer> .. sonst muss ich sie eben selber sammeln 
<dAnjou> sowas wird in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besprochen
<tuxxer> support in off-topic? oder darf hier nur was fragen wenn "das kind schon in den brunnen gefallen ist"?
<Frickelpit> tuxxer: allgemeine hardwareberatung ist eher ein thema für den offtopic channel
<MeMyself> gibt es eine alternative zu adobe flash das ist so cpu lästig
<dAnjou> ,hcl? aber ich geb dir noch das hier mit, tuxer
<shetlandpony> aber ich geb dir noch das hier mit, tuxer: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<dAnjou> MeMyself: kommt drauf an wofür
<MeMyself> dAnjou: youtube
<dAnjou> html5
<MeMyself> kann man das irgendwie umstellen?
<dAnjou> bei youtube, ja. das setzt n cookie
<dAnjou> http://www.youtube.com/html5
<MeMyself> cool na dann hol ich mir den keks
<MeMyself> gibts aber erst ab firefox 4
<sdx23> man kann auch flvs laden und in $player ansehen...
<MeMyself> ist das "legal" :)
<dAnjou> MeMyself: du lädst es doch so oder so runter
<olli_> Hallo, ich habe das Problem das mein Benutzer angeblich nciht mehr in der sudoers Datei vorhanden ist, und ich mich nun auch nicht wieder hinzufügen kann, wie kann ich das beheben? Einzige Möglichkeit über die Recovery Konsole?
<MeMyself> okay du hast recht gitbt es firefox 4 beta für ubuntu?
<Fuchs> olli_: vermutlich ist er nur nicht mehr in den richtigen Gruppen
<Fuchs> olli_: ja, recoverykonsole oder livesystem und chroot 
<olli_> Fuchs, gut danke, werd ich dann so beheben
<Fuchs> olli_: schau mit visudo in die Datei rein, welche Gruppe definiert ist, dann  `gpasswd -a deinnutzer diesegruppe`
<olli_> Fuchs, ok
<dAnjou> MeMyself: http://www.google.de/search?q=firefox+4+ubuntu
<MeMyself> gibt es eine möglichkeit firefox 4 beta paralell zu 3.x zu installieren?
<Fuchs> jaein 
<Fuchs> Du kannst es runterladen und einfach irgendwo in Deinem $HOME entpacken und von da aus starten, 
<Fuchs> das Problem ist, dass die beiden sich ein Konfigurationsverzeichnis teilen
<Fuchs> da muesstest Du also je nach Version ein unterschiedliches Profil starten
<MeMyself> kann mein die konfiguratinsdatei beim starten nicht irgendwie festlegen?
<Fuchs> doch, schrubte(sic) ich ja
<Fuchs> firefox -P <profil> 
<MeMyself> ahso ok 
<olli_> Hallo, unter Ubuntu 10.10 habe ich meine restlichen Partitionen mittels Eintrag in der fstab eingebunden, funktioniert auch einwandfrei, nur habe ich in Nautilus jetzt die selben (alten) Einträge noch, wo man die Laufwerke einhängen kann, wie kann ich diese entfernen? 
<MeMyself> ich hab mir gerade firefox 4 beta heruntergeladen und ins home verzeichniss entpackt jetzt wollte ich es ausführen im terminal und hab folgenden fehler bekommen run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute .
<dAnjou> MeMyself: nimm chromium oder chrome und hab spaß
<MeMyself> dAnjou: ok danke
<morl> Hallo, kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich es mache das z.b google.de aös local gesehen wird und deshalb nicht aufgerufen wird? hab da so eine seite mit ladeproblemen weil ein server offline ist würde die domaine gerne solange rausnehmen aber von mr local
<Fuchs> morl: /etc/hosts
<dAnjou> MeMyself: empfehlenswerterweise natürlich chromium aus den paketquellen
<morl> gut, danke :)
<morl> werde ich mir mal ansehen
<MeMyself> dAnjou: Ja ich hab einfach im ubuntu software center geschaut war drinnen
<dAnjou> gut
<Florian_Weber> Wenn ein Programm (geany) unter 64-Bit reproduzierbar auf zwei verschiedenen Rechnern mit der einzigen Ausgabe „Speicherzugriffsfehler“ bzw. „Segmentation Fault“ abstürzt, egal ob man die Version aus den Paketquellen nimmt, oder sich von der Webseite den sourcecode installiert und diesen selbst kompiliert, was kann man da machen?
<Florian_Weber> *installiert→herunterlädt
<Florian_Weber> bzw: ist das ein Ubuntu-Fehler oder muss ich da in #Geany fragen?
<dAnjou> eher geany
<exs> hi
<exs> mein ubuntu pulseaudio ist abgekackt
<exs> wie starte ich den wieder neu sodass er funzt
<exs> pulseaudio -k und pulseaudio --start geht nicht
<bullgard> exs: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio
<exs> ooooooooh man das kenn ich doch alles schon
<exs> das hilft alles nix
<exs> welche stelle meinst du denn die funzt?
<bullgard> exs: "abgekackt" ist keine exakte Beschreibung. Bitte produziere eine Fehlermeldung!
<exs> geht nicht
<exs> hab einfach totem gespielt und irgendwann ist ver weg
<exs> das passiert halt häufiger unter ubuntu
<exs> und langsam verliere ich die nerven bei sowas
<exs> ich will einfach wissen wie man den pulseaudio restartet
<bullgard> exs: Was sagt zu diesem Zeitpunkt /var/log/syslog?
<exs> Feb 19 21:24:24 dell pulseaudio[9603]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
<bullgard> Wie man pulseaudio neustartet, steht in der Seite, deren Link ich Dir gepostet habe.
<exs> nein steht eben nicht
<bullgard> Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil.
<sl33py_0x15> pulseaudio -D    -> Neustart als daemon 
<exs> E: main.c: Start des Daemons fehlgeschlagen.
<sl33py_0x15> pulseaudio -k    -> Beendet PulseAudio
<exs> und genau das geht halt nicht
<bullgard> Dann hast Du wahrscheinlich einen grundlegenderen Fehler. Und der zeigt sich nur u. a. in pulseaudio.
<bullgard> exs: Unter welchen Bedingungen ist die Meldung: "Feb 19 21:24:24 dell pulseaudio[9603]: alsa-util.c: Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver 'snd_hda_intel'. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers." entstanden?
<exs> bullgard, hab ich das nicht geschrieben?
<exs> hab totem abgespielt wie oft und dann kam das plötzlich
<exs> aber wie gesagt. der fehler kommt öfters und reporduzierbar ist er nicht
<bullgard> Ah!
<bullgard> Hattest Du totem von der Kommandozeile aus gestartet?
<exs> diesmal ja
<exs> aber oft nicht
<exs> ich bezweifle dass das damit was zu tun hat aber du scheinst das problem zu kennen
<exs> sag wie du den fehler behebst
<bullgard> Guck bitte in /var/log/syslog, was dort zu demselben Zeitpunkt an Interessantem steht.
<pog> Metzproblem - wie kann das nun wieder sein, ein ping auf ip adresse geht, und obwohl resolv.conf korrekte und anpingbare NS hat, wird keine Namensaufloesung durchgefuehrt... 
<exs> http://paste2.org/p/1256315
<bullgard> exs: Wenn bei mir so eine Art Fehler auftritt, dann versuche ich, systematisch den Fehler einzukreisen.
<pog> hier komme ich nur mittels IP-Adresse auf den Chat :-)
<exs> und ich kann nix in https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/login_page.php posten weil diese beschissene emailbestätigung nicht kommt
<pog> mal schauen, ob die anderen Rechner korrekt aufs Netz kommen.
<exs> bullgard, also hast du jetzt etwas oder war das Ah einfach nur so?
<bullgard> Das "Ah" bedeutete, daß Du endlich etwas geschrieben hattest, was die Fehlerursache ein wenig mehr einengte.
<exs> bullgard, endlich *g*
<bullgard> exs: Ich habe lange nicht mehr mit dem ALSA bugtracking system zusammengerarbeitet. Ich weiß nicht, warum die E-Mail-Bestätigung nicht kommt, auf die Du wartest. --  Ich sehe Deine Fehlermeldung als schwerwiegend an. Du solltest auch versuchen, diese Fehlermeldung an Launchpad zu schicken. --  Vielleicht findest Du sogar dieselbe Fehlermeldung für Deine Soundkarte in Launchpad und vielleicht...
<bullgard> ...sogar eine Abhilfe dort.
<bullgard> -r
<bullgard> Jedenfalls ist das, was ich Dir eben vorgeschlagen habe, der normale Weg, um mit solch einem Fehler im eigenen Computer umzugehen.
<MeMyself> kann mir jemand sagen warum mein ubuntu das netzwerk dicht macht wenn ich mich mit openvpm verbinde?
<MeMyself> vpn*
<bullgard> MeMyself: Ich kann es Dir nicht sagen. Aber Du solltest das selbst näher analysieren mit Netzwerkanalysprogrammen.
<MeMyself> kannst du mir ein beispiel geben?
<MeMyself> es ist sogar wen ich im gleichen netzwerk bin wi der vpn server ist und ich verbinde nix mehr geht
<MeMyself> wie*
<bullgard> '~$ netstat -tulpen'
<MeMyself> soll ich posten was kommt?
<MeMyself> und hast du den befehl irgendwie falsch geschrieben? ~$: Befehl nicht gefunden
<MeMyself> oder gehört dieser teil nicht mehr dazu?
<bullgard> MeMyself: Welcher Teil gehört nicht mehr wozu?
<MeMyself> der "~$"
<MeMyself> zu den vorherigen befehl der zwischen den " war
<bullgard> Das soll andeuten, daß Du diesen Befehl nach dem User-Prompt eingeben sollst.
<MeMyself> ahso 
<bullgard> Ohne ~$
<bullgard> Hast Du das Paket net-tools installiert?
<MeMyself> nein
<MeMyself> ich mach das mal
<MeMyself> es ist standartmäßig installiert
<bullgard> Du meinst "standard..."
<MeMyself> ping
<Bine__> pong?
<MeMyself> [paste:399851:Unbenannt]
<MeMyself> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/399851/
<bullgard> Was für ein Zustand ist "vorher"? Was für ein Zustand ist "nachher"? 
<MeMyself> bullgard: hilft dir das weiter weil ich kenn mich mit den befehlen nicht wirklich so gut aus
<bullgard> Was für ein Zustand ist "vorher"? Was für ein Zustand ist "nachher"? 
<MeMyself> vorher ist "normal" also nicht über vpn verbunden und nacher wenn ich mit vpn verbunden bin und KEIN netz mehr ist
<bullgard> Ich ersehe aus Deinem Post, daß Dein OpenVPN auf Port 2926 hört.
<bullgard> "Kein Netz": Was für ein Netz meinst Du?
<MeMyself> ähm eigentlihc nicht 
<MeMyself> netz internet einfach 
<MeMyself> es müsste 1194 sein
<bullgard> Aha. Nein, ich kann aus diesem Ergebnis nicht erkennen, warum Dein Internetzugang nun weg ist. Tut mir leid.
<MeMyself> kann ich dir sonst irgendwelche infos geben?
<MeMyself> ich hab keine ahnung was ich machen soll
<bullgard> Andere Leute fragen. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit OpenVPN. Wenn hier keine Leute mehr auftauchen, dann in #ubuntu fragen.
<MeMyself> okay ich frag morgen nochmal und ich geh mal rüber zum englischen channel und schau was die alles können
<MeMyself> ps ich hab auch nicht so viel erfahrung mit vpn
<bullgard> Du könntest auch versuchen, die Frage zusammengefaßt noch einmal im Kanal #linuxworks zu stellen. (Unter Befügung  des Links >	http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/399851/ )
<MeMyself> aha was ist linuxworks? und ist das ein deutscher oder englischer channel?
<bullgard> deutsch. (Berlin)
<bullgard> Das ist ein Linuxclub.
<MeMyself> Let´s give a try
<fokx> Hallo! Kann mir grad wer bei der Installation von Ubuntu helfen?
<Robert_Zenz> ,frag? fokx 
<shetlandpony> fokx: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<fokx> Unter welchem Dateisystem muss ich installieren?
<Robert_Zenz> fokx, wie meinen?
<rumpe1> fokx, muß musste garnix :)   ... ext4 ist standard für systempartition, wenn du das meinst
<fokx> ahh ok
<fokx> ich hab win7 auf der ersten partition also muss ich "logisch" auswählen gell?
<apollo13> oO
<Robert_Zenz> fokx, du meinst nicht das Dateisystem, sondern die partition.
<rumpe1> fokx, hmm... backup ist natürlich schon sauber angelegt, gell?
<fokx> selbstverständlich
<rumpe1> einwandfrei
<apollo13> faszinierend; und die installationsanleitung ausm wiki hast du auch vor dir?
<fokx> Anscheinend meine ich die partiton ja
<rumpe1> fokx, wieso schlußfolgerst du, daß du "logisch" auswählen müßtest?
<fokx> geraten
<fokx> ^^
<fokx> aber ne antwort wär super
<rumpe1> fokx, wieviele partitionen haste da drauf?
<fokx> insgesamt 3 ,  erste win7 , zweite soll ubuntu sein, 3 dateien
<rumpe1> und in welchem zusammenhang taucht da jetzt "logisch" auf?
<fokx> bin halt noch beim partitionen erstellen
<rumpe1> also wenn damit die zweite partition gekennzeichnet ist, dann sollte das okey sein
<rumpe1> ahso :)
<rumpe1> also ubuntu selbst ist es egal, ob es auf einer primärpartition oder auf einer logischen liegt
<beaver74> fokx, du solltest dir auch ueberlegen, ob du nur von Windows oder von beiden Systemen auf den Datenbereich zugreifen möchtest. Dementsprechend muss das Dateisystem gewaehlt werden.
<fokx> natürlich möchte ich das
<beaver74> ich will es ja nur anmerken
<fokx> sicher, also mit ext4 geht das?
<apollo13> nein
<beaver74> nein
<beaver74> fokx, falls noch nicht geoeffnet: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/installation
<fokx> muss ich bei erstellen nen einhängepunkt setzen?
<gurky> hallo.. ich wollte gerade ubuntu installieren und komme da nicht weiter.. kann nicht auf Vor klicken
<gurky> http://img232.imageshack.us/i/willnich.png/
<gurky> kann mir da bitte jemand helfen
<apollo13> gurky: nimm beim benutzernamen was alphanumerisches
<gurky> macht leider kein unterschied.. kann trotzdem nicht weiter
<apollo13> dann kick die gui cd und nimm ne alternate cd, die gehen im normalfall auch^^
<gurky> ich hab kein plan von unix
<apollo13> ubuntu ist kein unix
<gurky> aber linux
<gurky> :>
<beaver74> gurky, ein einfaches "Rene" funktioniert nicht?
<gurky> nein
<gurky> ach man muss es klein schreiben!
<Robert_Zenz> gurky, und klein geschrieben?
<gurky> danke euch
<apollo13> dumme guiinstaller^^
<apollo13> die sollten den fehler anzeigen…
<gurky> wär praktisch
<imox1234> sagt mal leute, was is besser nen i5 oder nen quade core ?
<gurky> i7
<apollo13> imox1234: mein i5 ist nen quad wenn man ht zählt :þ
<imox1234> ?
<apollo13> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/TMVZilyn4NdeDukX7S00/
<beaver74> apollo13, das waere ja wohl kein quad, ht kannst nicht dazu zaehlen
<apollo13> beaver74: ich sagte nicht umsonst: "wenn man ht zählt" und der smiley war auch nicht ohne grund dort… manno
<beaver74> apollo13, sorry, war mir zu weit hergeholt :P
<apollo13> -_-
<gurky> also cih glaub der installier ist ganz schön verbuggt
<gurky> :>
<apollo13> null plan, ich hab den erst einmal gesehen
<tomasz> noch wer da um die uhrzeit?
<dadrc> Einfach fragen
<Fuss-im-Ohr> nö
<tomasz> meine platte hat vier partitionen, auf der ersten ist win-xp tc-verschlüsselt installiert (ntfs), auf der zweiten habe ich gerade ubuntu unterteilt in "/" "home" und "swap" (unverschlüsselt) installiert, partition 3 sind dateien (ntfs) und 4 ist noch leer, leider lädt der tc-bootloader nicht wenn ich win-xp in grub auswähle
<apollo13> nicht verwunderlich
<apollo13> du hast ihn mit grub ja auch überschrieben
<tomasz> wie stelle ich ihn wieder her`?
<apollo13> zumindest wäre das zu vermuten
<apollo13> woher sollen wir uns mit windows auskennen?
<tomasz> es geht ja mehr um den bootbereich hier oder?
<apollo13> ich denke schon
<apollo13> weiß nicht was truecrypt genau macht
<bauruine> tomasz, http://pzolee.blogs.balabit.com/2010/07/grub2-and-truecrypt-windows-linux-dual-boot-system/
<shetlandpony> bauruine's url: http://tinyurl.com/5w7dha4 | GRUB2 and Truecrypt &#8211; Windows-Linux dual-boot system    PZolee&#039;s blog
<tomasz> thx bauruine
<tomasz> wünsch euch ne angenehme nachtruhe
#ubuntu-de 2011-02-20
<gurky> ich hab bei meinem ubuntu in der xorg.conf rumgespielt weil ich die auflösung ändern wollte für die virtualbox.. jetzt startet der nur noch in der konsole
<Frickelpit> dann mach die änderungen wieder rückgängig
<gurky> vorher gabs die datei nicht
<gurky> hab sie jetzt wieder gelöscht.. startet aber immer noch in der konsole
<Frickelpit> welche grafikkarte?
<gurky> ich hab?
<Frickelpit> ne, dein bäcker
<Frickelpit> natürlich du :D
<gurky> radeon hd 6850
<Frickelpit> uh, ati
<Frickelpit> hast du den fglrx installiert?
<gurky> was fürn ding?
<gurky> ich hab null plan von linux
<Frickelpit> den proprietären treiber
<Frickelpit> …
<gurky> bei ubuntu?
<Frickelpit> aber fummelst dann an der xorg.conf rum, perfekt …
<gurky> na hab gegooglet und das gefunden: http://www.addiscovideo.de/virtualbox-ubuntu-auflosung-andern-nach-gasterweiterungsinstallation/id=1429
<shetlandpony> gurky's url: http://tinyurl.com/3a4mqeq |   VirtualBox: Ubuntu-Auflösung ändern (nach Gasterweiterungsinstallation)  | AddiscoVideo
<Frickelpit> ,ati? gurky
<shetlandpony> gurky, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Frickelpit> dort findest du hinweise zu den grafiktreibern
<Frickelpit> mangels ati kann ich dir da nicht weiterhelfen
<gurky> und rückgängig kann ich es jetzt nicht mehr machen oder
<gurky> oh die datei ist sogar noch da
<gurky> aber da steht jetzt
<gurky> entfernen der datei nicht möglich: keine berechtigung
<Frickelpit> natürlich
<Frickelpit> ,sudo? gurky
<shetlandpony> gurky: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Frickelpit> gurky: welches ubuntu hast du?
<gurky> 10.10
<Frickelpit> und warum nutzt du dann die anleitung, wenn da dick und fett steht „Unter Ubuntu 10.10 NICHT ausführen!“?
<gurky> oh
<gurky> :<
<gurky> weil ich erst das geschaut hab
<gurky> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Avvroj-pnbg
<shetlandpony> gurky's youtube link:  YouTube - VirtualBox: Ubuntu-Auflösung ändern (nach Gasterweiterungsinstallation) 
<gurky> auf youtube direkt.. und dann später erst auf den link
<gurky> da hab ich es aber shcon gemacht
<Frickelpit> und in welchem system hast du es geändert?
<Frickelpit> in der vbox oder in deinem echten system?
<gurky> na in der vbox wo ubuntu läuft
<Frickelpit> wenn die datei noch da ist und du die zeile Driver “vboxvideo” hast, dann ändere die um in Driver “vesa”
<gurky> also die gui startet wieder.. aber da steht jetzt nur mein computername in der mitte
<gurky> also kommt kein einlogdings
<Frickelpit> „einlogdings“
<gurky> loginfenster
<Deem> gurky: du meinst bestimmt den gdm, oder?
<gurky> gdm?
<Deem> erm.. ich glaub das heißt gnome desktop manager oder so
<gurky> achso joa kann sein
<Deem> aber gdm nennt sich das teil auf jedenfall =)
<gurky> ja aber kommt kein login
<gurky> wenn ich da in der mitte auf mein computernamen drauf drück kommt Ubuntu 10.10
<gurky> wenn ich wieder druaf drück der computername
<Frickelpit> ihr schafft das schon, ich geh schlafen
<gurky> gute nacht
<gurky> kann mir keiner helfen oder
<Deem> gurky: dann drück mal "str+alt+1"
<gurky> jetzt bin ich in der konsole
<gurky> und nu?
<Deem> gurky: da logst du dich ein und öffnest mit dem befehl "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" deine xorg datei
<gurky> und dann
<gurky> wieder das standard reinschreiben?
<Deem> gurky: das was Frickelpit vorhin gesagt hat. das vboxvideo da rausnehmen und gegen vesa tauschen
<gurky> okay
<Deem> hast du?
<Deem> dann str+o zum speichenr und strg+x zum verlassen des editors
<Deem> da ich jetzt nicht weiß, wie man den xserver neustartet (ich meine das wr irgendwas mit service und gdm) startest du jetzt einfach mal die vm neu
<Deem> danach sollte es wieder gehn. und so als tipp am rande. wenn du etwas in einer config datei änderst. solltest du dir immer vorher ne kopie von der datei anlegen, damit du diese im notfall wieder zurückkopieren kannst
<gurky> ich hab einfach sudo reboot eingegeben
<Deem> joa passt ja
<gurky> jetzt startet die GUI wieder so wie vorher.. aber wieder kein login screen
<gurky> is doch echt komisch -.-
<Deem> was hast du denn da alles gemacht, ausser die xorg geändert?
<gurky> nichts weiter
<gurky> empathy installiert.. was ja schon war.. also eingerichtet und das update laufen lassen
<Deem> gurky: hast du in der xorg.conf auch das "SubSection Display [...]" wieder rausgenommen?
<gurky> nö
<gurky> achso doch
<gurky> das is auch raus
<Deem> seltsam. tut mir leid, aber dann weiß ich nicht weiter
<gurky> son mist.. danke trotzdem
<Deem> du könntest vielleicht mal die xorg.conf einfach löschen
<gurky> muss ich wohl neuinstallieren
<Deem> und ohne booten
<Deem> ubuntu rät eigentlich sehr gut, was die richtigen einstellungen angeht
<gurky> wie ohne booten
<Deem> ansonsten gibt es da noch "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Deem> gurky: na ohne xorg.conf neubooten meint ich damit :D
<gurky> habs jetzt gelöscht und den befehl ausgeführt den du gesagt hast
<Deem> gurky: hast du jetzt wieder eine xorg.conf?
<gurky> denk schon
<Deem> schau nach
<gurky> aber loginscreen kommt wieder nich
<Deem> nicht denken. wissen ;)
<gurky> wie schau ich das genau nach
<Deem> gurky: in der konsole "ls /etc/X11" eingeben
<gurky> hab cd /etc/X11/ und dir gemacht
<gurky> da is keine
<Deem> hm... ich glaub du hast dir da weitaus mehr kaputt gemacht, als nur die xorg.conf, aber ich kenn mich leider nicht gut genug aus, damit ich sagen könnte, was vermutlich kaputt ist.
<Deem> also bin ich jetzt echt überfragt
<gurky> vielleicht weil ich wärend des updates neugestartet hab? also der hat nur gedownloaded eigtl..
<Deem> wenn er nur gedownloaded hat sollte da nix passiert sein
<Deem> aber das is alles nur mutmaßen :D
<gurky> blöd.. alles andere hab ich so belassen
<gurky> muss ich wohl nochmal installieren
<Deem> du könntest vielleicht noch versuchen in der konsole ein "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" zu machen
<Deem> falls das fehlschlägt, dann ein "sudo apt-get install -f"
<gurky> okay das test ich noch
<Deem> aber das einfachste wär wohl ein neuinstallieren, bevor ich mich hier zu tode rate und du vielleicht noch mehr, durch meine "tipps" kaputt machst :D
<gurky> xD
<gurky> okay ich mach neu ^^
<ring0> installieren geht ja auch flux
<Deem> gurky: und diesmal lies am besten zuerst für welche version des os das gedacht ist ;P
<gurky> auf youtube stand das nicht
<Deem> joa. hab ich gesehen
<gurky> aber 800x600 ist echt beschissn..
<Deem> gurky: schau dir am besten das hier mal an
<Deem> ,einsteiger? gurky 
<shetlandpony> gurky, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Deem> ,ati? gurky 
<shetlandpony> gurky, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<gurky> jo muss wohl das ati ding da installieren, hoffentlich gehts
<Deem> gurky: da findest du bestimmt irgendwas zur auflösung und der erste link ist direkt mal ein sehr guter einstieg für anfänger =)
<gurky> kubuntu.. ist das besser oder genauso?
<gurky> das sieht irgendwie mehr nach windows aus
<Deem> gurky: kubuntu ist ein *buntu mit kde oberfläche
<Deem> also kein gnome wie bei ubuntu
<gurky> gnome ist aber cooler oder
<Deem> es gibt auch noch lxde und xfce, auch bekannt als xubuntu oder lubuntu
<Deem> gurky: das ist jedem selbst überlassen. du kannst dir ubuntu installieren und alle desktopoberflächen nachinstallieren. da kannst du dann alle ausprobierne und die beste für dich finden
<Deem> steht aber da alles glaub ich =)
<gurky> toll :) danke
<Deem> keine ursache =)
<gurky> ist ubuntu auf netbooks okay? oder ist die oberfläche zu groß damit man was auf netbooks erkennt?
<RedNose> frage: 10.10 öffnet auf Orte->Verbindung zu Server>FTP den FTP server mit dem Standard browser. hat 10.04 nicht gemacht
<RedNose> wie krieg ich den dazu wieder nautilus zu benutzen
<luchs> gurky: http://www.imagenetz.de/f6504c99a/acer1.png.html  acer 1410, normales xubuntu.
<BigKing> Guten morgen... seit einigen Tagen kommt nach dem Starten (Kubuntu) das Fenster Einladung - Freigabe der Arbeitsfläche.
<BigKing> 1.) hab ich das aktiv nicht gewollt und wissentlich nix angeklickt
<BigKing> 2.) im Autostart steht das nicht drin
<BigKing> Wie bekomm ich das weg?
<BigKing> Selbst wenn ich es schließe, und Kubuntu dann beende (quasi Abspeichern, aktueller Zustand beim Shutdown o.ä.) wird es wieder gestartet.
<bolder> moinsen
<bullgard> Das Metapaket ubuntu-desktop vom Metapaket smbclient. Wie kann ich das Metapaket ubuntu-desktop so modifizieren, daß es nicht mehr von smbclient abhängt?
<bullgard> Das Metapaket ubuntu-desktop hängt ab vom Metapaket smbclient. Wie kann ich das Metapaket ubuntu-desktop so modifizieren, daß es nicht mehr von smbclient abhängt?
<bullgard> BigKing: Vielleicht erhältst Du in #kubuntu-de schneller eine Antwort.
<dreamon> War offline. Daher nochmal die Frage, wie killt man einen Zombie process?
<Olytibar> Hi, ich binde beim Starten mit /etc/fstab verschiedene Samba und NFS-Shares ein, auch in mein Benutzerverzeichnis. Das schlägt leider fehl, ich glaube, weil es verschlüsselt ist(?). Damit ich drauf zugreifen kann, muss ich also erstmal umount -a und dann wieder mount -a ausführen. Welcher Weg wäre der Bessere?
<Fuss-im-Ohr> moin
<soxor> moin 
<napterk> Hallo! Ich habe einen Konflikt bei unison. Auf dem einen mit UU 10.10 ist 3.2 installiert, auf dem anderen mit UU10.04 2.7. Jetzt kann nicht syncronisiert werden. Wie kann ich über die Paketquellen die 3.2 Version aufspielen?
<apollo13> napterk: im normalfall gar nicht, du kannst versuchen das unison aus 10.10 zu intallieren. Ist aber nur zu empfehlen wenn du dich mit solchen dingen auskennst
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon, dass ich unison zum syncen zwischen verschiedenen ubuntu versionen nicht empfehlen würde
<apollo13> genaugenommen würd ich davon sogar abraten^^
<napterk> ja? es geht hier auch nur um meinen Dokumenten Ordner. Kann ich auf 10.10 vllt eine älter Version von unison installieren...
<apollo13> auch nur wennst weißt was du tust
<apollo13> du kannst es natürlich immer mit ner manuellen install versuchen
<napterk> ja hab mir grad die tar.gz dateien angesehen. Auf dem Rechner mit uu 10.04 o kommt noch hinzu das es ein 64bit System ist. Ich werd dann auf dem Läppi mit 10.10 wohl eine ältere Version von unison installieren.
<Frickelpit-Work> napterk: als tipp, du kannst auch das deb-paket nehmen und dies mit dpkg installieren
<napterk> Frickelpit-Work> sorry, wo find ich den das deb-paket für unison?
<apollo13> hmm die libc abhängigkeiten lassen das sogar zu, wie langweilig
<napterk> sorry ich check jetzt nicht ganz, wie ich bei debian die Pakete runterlade und installiere?
<rumpe1> napterk, hier ist ubuntu, nicht debian :>
<Frickelpit-Work> napterk: packages.ubuntu.com und dort dann das paket manuell runterladen
<napterk> ah okay jetzt hab ich. Hatte einfach gegooglet und da kam debian. Aber da sind die deb Pakete hinter dem Link der Architektur versteckt. Da muß man erstmal draufklicken.
<bloomer> hi
<tux_1> hi
<jokrebel> hi
<tux_1> mir ist meine Frage entfallen.
<dreamon> Wie setzt man bestimmte Kerneloptionen z.b. CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND
<Frickelpit-Work> dreamon: damit sie beim booten ausgeführt wird, muss sie in die entsprechende kernelzeile in deiner grub config
<dreamon> Frickelpit-Work, Ah ok, danke
<Frickelpit-Work> dreamon: bei grub2 gibts die möglichkeit in der /etc/default/grub
<dreamon> Darf ich das da einfach so anhängen? Ist mir nicht ganz ersichtlich
<Frickelpit-Work> dreamon: ja, darfst du: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Variable-fuer-Kernelzeilen
<Frickelpit-Work> wenn du es also in die GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT zeile anhängst, ist es völlig ok
<medness>  /join #ubuntu-de
<Frickelpit-Work> medness: schon drin
<medness> gut
<medness> kann mir mal bitte einer sagen, wie ich eine selbsterstellte exe in ubuntu ausführen kann? mit wine sagt er immer exicutable oder so!
<Frickelpit-Work> im terminal mit wine /pfad/zur/exe
<dreamon> Frickelpit-Work, Wenn es mehrere Optionen sind, muß ich diese durch Komma Trennen oder leerzeilen?
<Frickelpit-Work> leerzeichen, so wie bei den schon vorhandenen beiden
<medness> und wie mache ich wine im terminal? bin neu !!!
<dreamon> Ok, Vielen Dank!
<Frickelpit-Work> medness: tippe wine /pfad/zu/deiner/exe
<medness> meine exe liegt auf dem desktop. kannst du mir da mal zeigen, was du eingeben würdest?
<medness> ckeck ich noch nicht so
<medness> kann ihn auch aus dem ordner ziehen...
<medness> hat geklappt danke
<Frickelpit-Work> medness: du kannst entweder den pfad angeben oder erst mit cd Desktop auf den desktop wechseln und dann wine exe ausführen
<medness> ja ich hab die datei nach wine einfach ins terminal gezogen und ging
<medness> eigentlich gar net so schwert *g*
<medness> dasnke nochmal...
<Fuchs> Du koenntest die Datei auch ausfuehrbar machen
<Fuchs> ist so ein unschoener nautilus-bug
<medness> und wie?
<Fuchs> chmod +x datei.exe
<Fuchs> oder rechtsklick, eigenschaften
<Fuchs> (was natuerlich nicht geht auf einem Medium wie einer CD oder einer Partition, die mit noexec eingebunden ist) 
<medness> ja super dann hat das auch geklappt...
<medness> bis zum nächsten mal..
<medness> danke nochmal
<x1o> hallo habe in /home/user/.cache meherere verzeichnisse die mit .fr anfangen, und der dateiinhalt deutet daraufhin, dass es ein cache von firefox ist. ist das richtig?
<rumpe1> x1o, also ich hab firefox auf aber nix in der art in dem verzeichnis...
<rumpe1> x1o, guck vielleicht mal lsof
<x1o> ja habs jetzt gelöscht, das waren alles dateien die ich mal runtergeladen habe
<jokrebel> x1o: Direkt in .cache? Nicht in nem Unterordner? Da hab auch ich hier nichts ähnliches.
<x1o> doch in nem unterordner die mit .fr anfangen
<x1o> hab alle ordner mit .fr gelöscht
<sq-one> x1o: du kannst bei firefox auch einfach mal "about:cache" in die adressleiste eingeben, dann wird dir der eingestellte Pfad zum Cache angezeigt
<x1o> hab hier dieses taskbar-monitor app von gnome installiert
<x1o> zeigt son minigraphfen an von cpulóad netzwerk etc... und wenn ich da mit der maus drübergehe zeigt er die genauen werte an, manchmalaber aktualisieren sich die werte und manchmal nciht, weiß jemand woran das liegt?
<History354532> guten Tag, kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist unter Ubuntu den Intel GMA chip zu deaktivieren und stattdessen die nvidia Karte zu nutzen?
<jokrebel> x1o: Meinst Du den Systemmonitor?
<x1o> jo, aber in der taskleiste 
<Frickelpit-Work> History354532: wenn, dann nur im bios
<jokrebel> History354532: sollte man im BIOS ausschalten können.
<History354532> mhm da hab ichs chon nachgesehen mir ist keine Option ins auge gefallen die dafür zuständig ist.
<History354532> hmm ich mach erstma bios update und seh dann nochmal nach
<jokrebel> x1o: und da dann bei Mouse-over die Anzeige des jeweiligen Wertes? Beim mir ändert sich die grundsätzlich nur bei erneutem weg- und drübergehen mit dem Mauszeiger.
<jokrebel> x1o: zumindest bei der Prozessorlast. Netzwerk aktualisiert sich. 
<gurky> was muss ich eingeben wenn der sagt "Schlüsselbund entfernen" "Geben Sie das Passwort für den Schlüsselbund "Default" ein, um diesen zu entsperren."
<Fuchs> gurky: das Passwort von Deinem Schluesselbund 
<Fuchs> gurky: das Du mal festgelegt hast
<gurky> da gibs keins
<b34bb> das passwort das du bei der installation gewählt hast glaub ich
<gurky> das funktioniert nicht
<Fuchs> gurky: da gibt es definitiv eins, ggf. noch das von Deinem Benutzer
<Fuchs> gurky: siehe sonst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schl%C3%BCsselbund#Passwort-aendern
<leszek> hi
<gurky> irgendwie will das nich
<Frickelpit-Work> ,fn? gurky
<shetlandpony> gurky: "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<gurky> hab ich doch schon geschrieben
<jokrebel> gurky: Und auch schon den geposteten Link durchgelesen und befolgt?
<gurky> da steht nichts zu ubuntu 10.10
<gurky> der sagt mir auch gar nicht ob das passwort erfolgreich geändert wurde oder nicht
<jokrebel> gurky: …aber zu "Ab Ubuntu 9.04" ;-)
<gurky> das find ich nicht mal dort wo da steht
<Frickelpit-Work> dann solltest du nochmal genauer hinschauen
<gurky> also 1. ist das nicht unter anwendungen sondern unter system
<gurky> und 2. funktioniert nen rechtsklick auf den reiter Passwörter nicht
<jokrebel> gurky: versuchs mal mit nem Rechtsklick _nicht_ auf den Reiter sondern auf den Eintrag darunter.
<gurky> bzw Passwörter: login gibs auch gar nicht, der heisst bei nur default
<bekks> Wieso denn Rechtsklick auf Reiter? :)
<gurky> hab ich schon
<gurky> weil das da so steht..
<gurky> achne im reiter
<bekks> Aha...
<gurky> egal.. aber da ist kein passwörter: login, sondern nur default
<b34bb> default ist doch auch der um den es geht?
<gurky> und das hab ich jetzt schon zum Xten mal geändert
<gurky> da kommt keine nachricht obs geklappt hat oder nicht
<gurky> und in empathy komm ich einfach nicht mehr rein
<b34bb> Ausprobiert obs geht?
<bekks> ,enter? gurky 
<shetlandpony> gurky: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<gurky> jo schon rebooted, aber empathy connected nicht
<gurky> wieso will empathy nicht mehr ins internet.. ist ständig abgemeldet
<Fuchs> Vermutung: weil es die Passwoerter nicht mehr auslesen kann. Aber eben, reine Vermutung, da keine Informationen vorhanden
<olli_> hallo, ich versuche grade mittels eines kleinen aliases in der bashrc ein hping kommando abzukürzen, dabei musste ich feststellen das die variablen $1 usw. nicht übergeben werden. Ich hab mal ein zweiten alias mit echo angelegt, da funktionierts, wie kommt das?
<Hallloo> hallo kann mir jemand zum thema rechtevergabe helfen ?
<gurky> soll ich jetzt den schlüssel nochmal löschen oder wie Fuchs?
<Frickelpit-Work> ,frag? Hallloo 
<shetlandpony> Hallloo: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Hallloo> ok 
<Fuchs> gurky: nein, schauen, ob die Passwoerter da im Schluesselbund drin sind, wenn nicht: neu anlegen
<gurky> danke Fuchs
<gurky> hat geklappt
<Hallloo> ich wollte einen ordner freigeben für alle sichtbar , aber der unterordner soll nur für einen benutzer sichtbar sein geht das ? ich bin noch nicht so fit im unix dateisystem.
<leszek> Hallloo: freigeben übers netzwerk oder nur lokal für alle nutzer ?
<Fuchs> Hallloo: natuerlich
<Hallloo> lokal
<leszek> das geht ganz einfach im grunde
<bekks> "... für alle sichtbar" "nur für einen sichtbar".
<Fuchs> also dass der Ordner da ist werden die Leute sehen, 
<bekks> Was von beidem willst Du denn nun?
<Fuchs> aber Du kannst verhindern, dass sie ihn betreten (-x) resp. den Inhalt sehen (-r) 
<Fuchs> Hallloo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte << hier hast Du eine gute Einleitung
<Hallloo> ah ok vestecken geht nicht ?
<b34bb> nur für alle user
<leszek> Hallloo: du kannst den ordner für alle user verstecken
<b34bb> du könntest dann aber bei einem user einstellen das ordner immer angezeigt werden
<bekks> b34bb: Wie willst das denn anstellen?
<b34bb> kann man in nautilus einstellen
<b34bb> aber wird im home-verzeichnis nervig :)
<b34bb> und jeder andere user könnte den ordner sichtbar machen
<gurky> kann man mit windows überhaupt auf die daten von ubuntu zugreifen oder andersrum? ohne ssh?
<bekks> gurky: Ja.
<bekks> ,samba? gurky 
<shetlandpony> gurky, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Hallloo> vielen dank , ich habe noch eine andere frage , und zwar netzwerkmanager + firefoxx = start offlinemodus , kennt jemand das problem, ich habe eine feste ip in der interfaces eingetragen
<Fuchs> ja, firefox verlaesst sich, wenn so kompiliert, auf network manager zum Herausfinden, ob er eine Verbindung hat
<Hallloo> genau das ist das prob!!
<Hallloo> aber was kann ich dagegen tun ??
<Fuchs> firefox neu kompilieren ohne Unterstuetzung fuer NM oder NM entfernen
<Hallloo> ich hab den firefox aus den paketquellen
<Fuchs> gut, dann willst Du NM deaktivieren
<gurky> ,ati?
<shetlandpony> gurky, ATI ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten
<Hallloo> hab ich schon hat nichts geholen , weil firefox trozdem noch checkt!
<Fuchs> Hallloo: dann probier das: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Toolkit.networkmanager.disable
<Wubbbi> Hey Leute :) Eine frage. Wie erstelle ich unter Ubuntu 10.10 einen Bootbaren Usb-Stick mit OpenSuse drauf. Das Tool "Startmedienerstller" funktioniert leider nicht, da es wohl nur mit ubuntu isos geht. Wisst ihr wie das geht?
<Hallloo> hab ich das geht , doch bei jedem neuen nutzer muss ich das machen und nach updates von firefox!! gibts da nichts generelles?
<Fuchs> Hallloo: doch, networkmanager komplett entfernen
<rumpe1> Wubbbi, unetbootin
<Hallloo> fuchs: ja , das hab ich gemacht , doch dann kamm auch nir offline modus , hab ich evtl. etwas nicht beachtet?
<Fuchs> nein, das sollte dann eigentlich gehen
<Fuchs> aber ggf. hat Ubuntu da den Firefox interessant gebaut
<Wubbbi> rumpe1: Danke ... ich werde es testen ;)
<Fuchs> in dem Fall wuesste ich dann auch keine globale Loesung
<Hallloo> ok , ich werde es nochmal versuchen, den network manager brauche ich ja eigentlich nicht , wenn ich eine feste ip habe und einen router nutze oder?
<Fuchs> noe
<Hallloo> ok danke fuchs du bist ja echt einer :-)
<gurky> ich hab den radeon treiber über die seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon installiert, aber es exisitiert immer noch keine /etc/X11/xorg.conf .. ich kann nur eine auflösung von 800x600 nutzen und das ist schlecht
<Wolfsherz> wenn ich ein tar-file mit vim öffne, um den inhalt zu betrachten, gibt es einen schnellen weg eine datei zu extrahieren, aus vim heraus?
<bekks> Aua.
<bekks> tar -t datei.tar
<dadrc> vim ist ein Texteditor, kein Archivbetrachter
<Wubbbi> unetbootin hat ( wie immer ) nicht gekappt. Nur errors ... nichts neues -_- sonst irgend welche möglichkeiten?
<Wolfsherz> vim eignet sich dazu ein tar archiv zu betrachten. dass es ein editor ist, ist mir durchaus bekannt. ich dachte halt, dass wenn es schon eine browse-funktionalität für ein archiv gibt, dass es vielleicht auch einen schnellen weg gibt eine datei zu entpacken.
<Wolfsherz> bekks: das ist nicht aus vim heraus, worauf aber meine frage zielte.
<rumpe1> Wolfsherz, kannst ja auch in vim shell-befehle zum entpacken lostreten...
<gurky> kann mir da niemand helfen?
<dadrc> gurky, wenn du eine xorg.conf brauchst, kannst du sie erstellen. Wenn eine vorhanden ist, wird sie benutzt
<gurky> okay dann erstell ich mal eine
<Longbottom> Wolfsherz: ":w dateiname" schon probiert?
<bekks> Wolfsherz: vim ist KEIN Archiventpacker.
<Longbottom> .oO (War mir auch neu, dass vim tar files unterstützt)
<achim> @gurky:welches ubuntu nutzt du ?
<gurky> 10.10
<achim> system|Zusätzliche Treiber und dann dein ATI Treiber installieren
<gurky> Auf diesem System werden keine proprietären Treiber verwendet.
<achim> okay
<achim> schade, das funzt nämlich  Super!
<bekks> ,funzen? achim 
<shetlandpony> achim: Musste nach dem Insten iwie confen, bis es vllt funzt u so weiter.
<Wolfsherz> Longbottom: funktioniert nicht, aber eine gute idee
<gurky> ich erstell jetzt ne xorg.conf
<achim> funzt = funktioniert :) sft
<Wolfsherz> bekks: kannst du einen archiv-browser und -entpacker vorschlagen?
<gurky> hoffentlich gehts
<achim> 7z
<bekks> Wolfsherz: "tar".
<gurky> na super
<gurky> jetzt startet ubuntu wieder nur in der konsole
<gurky> -.-
<bekks> gurky: Dann haste was falsch gemacht.
<dadrc> gurky, was hastn reingeschrieben?
<gurky> Section "Device"
<gurky> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<gurky> 	Driver		"radeon"
<Longbottom> Wolfsherz: Damit kann ich zumindest einzelne Dateien aus einem tar File auspacken.
<gurky> also das was da steht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/radeon
<bekks> gurky: Dann guck ins Log von xorg, was X für Kopfschmerzen hat.
<gurky> und wie geht das jetzt
<gurky> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf oder so?
<bekks> Die config ist nicht das log ...
<gurky> wie heisst denn die log
<bekks> Logs findest du unter /var/log/
<rumpe1> gurky, less /var/log/Xorg.0.log   z.B.
<gurky> oh mein gott das sind 300 zeilen
<achim> yo life is crap
<achim> :)
<DMKE> servus! gibt es eine möglichkeit, ein gnome-panel am bildschirmrand im vordergrund zu halten und maximierte fenster dahinter legen zu können? (vgl. http://files.dmke.de/panel-ist.png mit http://files.dmke.de/panel-soll.png)
<gurky> Fatal server error: no screens found
<dadrc> gurky, hast du nur die 3 Zeilen von da oben in deiner xorg.conf?
<gurky> jo
<gurky> gab ja vorher gar keine conf
<bekks> DA fehlt noch das "EndSection".
<gurky> das hab ich mitgeschrieben aber wurde wegen spam nicht zu euch geschickt wahrscheinlich
<gurky> [14:02] <gurky> EndSection
<gurky> [14:02] -kornbluth.freenode.net- *** Message to #ubuntu-de throttled due to flooding
<dadrc> gurky, ansonsten kannst du dir von X eine Beispieldatei erstellen lassen, die du dann editieren kannst
<gurky> und wie geht das?
<dadrc> Wenn X nicht läuft, auf einer Konsole X -configure eingeben
<dadrc> das sollte eine xorg.conf.new in Home des angemeldeten Benutzers erstellen
<dadrc> Die kannst du dann anpassen und dahin verschieben, wo sie hingehört
<the_alien> hey ihr. ich würde gerne mehrere audio sourcen gleichzeitig über alsa ausgeben, allerdings funktioniert immer nur eine.
<KnechtR> hi, wo sind denn in gnome die lautstärkeregler??
<gurky> in /usr/share/X11/ ist nur nen ordner der xorg.conf.d heisst und in diesem ordner ist keine xorg.conf
<KnechtR> find da nix unter system, multimedia usw
<the_alien> hintergrund: ich habe einen rechner mit xbmc live und habe airfoil installiert. jetzt kann ich entweder airfoil oder xbmc nutzen. d.h. ich muss airfoil disconnecten wenn ich xbmc nutzen will.
<dadrc> KnechtR, im Panel sollte eigentlich ein Lautsprecher-Symbol sein... alternativ kannste aber auch pavucontrol installieren
<KnechtR> achso, das symbol hab ich entfernt
<KnechtR> kommt man da nicht über die menüs hin?
<jokrebel> KnechtR: Rechtsklick ins Panel und wieder "hinzufügen"
<dadrc> KnechtR, das Menü davon gehört, soweit ich weiß, zum dem Applet und kann anders nicht benutzt werden. Aber pavucontrol kann das gleiche und noch ein bisschen mehr.
<KnechtR> dadrc, was kann das noch?
<dadrc> KnechtR, kannst die einzelnen Kanäle verstellen, zB
<KnechtR> ja, das brauch ich
<dadrc> KnechtR, na dann, installier dir eben pavucontrol
<Wolfsherz> tar macht mich fertig... wieso behält er beim entpacken nicht die berechtigungen der originaldatei bei?
<joschi> Wolfsherz: -p vergessen?
<bekks> Wolfsherz: Weil Du tar sagen musst, dass es das tun soll.
<jokrebel> KnechtR: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pulseaudio#pavucontrol
<Wolfsherz> ich benutze "tar xcvfp alt.tgz dateiname.pl" zum entpacken einer pl-datei die im archiv auch das x-flag hat.
<Wolfsherz> sorry, zxvfp, nicht xcvfp...
<gurky> ich glaub mir kann da keiner weiterhelfen ^^
<dadrc> gurky, aufm Terminal eingeben, während X nicht läuft: sudo X -configure
<gurky> hab ich doch schon..
<dadrc> Danach solltest es /root/xorg.conf.new geben
<jokrebel> Wolfsherz: Gehört da nicht auch noch ein Minuszeichen davor?
<gurky> in /root/ komm ich gar nicht rein
<joschi> gurky: zumindest nicht als non-root benutzer
<joschi> gurky: aber die xorg.conf.new wird im aktuellen $PWD erstellt
<gurky> und das heisst?
<joschi> gurky: in deinem akutellen arbeitsverzeichnis. `pwd` oder `echo $PWD` ;)
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: mit einem minus davor geht es gar nicht: -p: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<joschi> gurky: `sudo -i` wäre mal ein ansatz…
<gurky> <gurky> in /usr/share/X11/ ist nur nen ordner der xorg.conf.d heisst und in diesem ordner ist keine xorg.conf
<joschi> Wolfsherz: du darfst nicht new und old-style parameter mischen
<Frickelpit-Work> dadrc: warum sollte es unter /root liegen, wenn er es mit sudo unter seinem benutzer ausführt?
<joschi> Wolfsherz: entweder alles ohne dash oder alles mit dash
<dadrc> Frickelpit-Work, oh... bin von Root-Konsole ausgegangen, richtig. My bad. Sollte also in ~/xorg.conf.new sein
<joschi> Wolfsherz: bzw. dann halt die entsprechende reihenfolge beachten
<Wolfsherz> joschi: ich wusste nicht, dass es eine spezielle reihenfolge gibt die man einhalten muss.
<joschi> Wolfsherz: siehe `man tar`
<Wolfsherz> egal was ich mache, er entpackt die datei, aber das ausführen-recht ist weg... habe zuletzt "tar xzpf archiv.tgz datei.pl" benutzt...
<Wolfsherz> habe mich an die anweisung bezüglich der reihenfolge, gehalten.
<the_alien> ich möchte meiner custom .asoundrc das dmix plugin hinzufügen. wäre super wenn sich jemand mal kurz die zeit nehmen könnte drüber zu schauen: http://pastebin.com/nV1C2Fsx derzeit geht gar kein sound mehr... wenn ich als slave.pcm "both_digital" eintrage geht es. was muss ich für dmix ändern?
<joschi> Wolfsherz: wohin entpackst du die datei? ist das dateisystem vielleicht mit noexec gemountet?
<Wolfsherz> joschi: es handelt sich um ein unterverzeichnis meines home-verzeichnisses
<jokrebel> Wolf welche Reihenfolge? In "tar --help" ist die Reihenfolge so, dass z am Schluß stehen müsste.
<Wolfsherz> jokrebel: habe ich auch schon versucht, leider ohne erfolg
<Wolfsherz> wenn ich das komplette archiv entpacke, behält er die berechtigung bei, sogar ohne "p", mit einer einzelnen datei klappt das nicht.
<Wolfsherz> ok, problem gelöst. ich habe das einzige file im archiv entpacken wollen, dass keine ausführen-rechte hatte, wohl weil ich es in einem anderen versuch aus vi heraus mit :w speichern wollte... sorry und danke allen Helfern.
<IchGuckLive> Guten Tag ,ich würde gerne ein Datei suchen die ich in der letzten stunde erstelt habe kann man das unter Ubuntu  in Windows kann man option erstellt heute zb Wählen 
<Frickelpit-Work> evtl. mit find
<Fuchs> ja, kann man, z.B. mit find 
<Frickelpit-Work> müsste man mal in die manpage schauen
<leszek> oder ich sags dir
<Frickelpit-Work> leszek: wie langweilig :P
<Fuchs> Frickelpit-Work: -atime, -mtime, -ctime, ...
<leszek> IchGuckLive: im Terminal mit find ---> find ~/ -mmin 60
<IchGuckLive> schau grad nach
<leszek> IchGuckLive: das sucht im Home Ordner nach Dateien die in den letzen 60 Minuten bearbeitet wurden
<Fuchs> find $wo -mtime -1 -type f -print
<Fuchs> ach, Stunde sogar
<Fuchs> dann siehe leszek 
<IchGuckLive> danke
<Fuchs> graphisch: KDE kann das sonst von Haus aus 
<leszek> graphisch reicht kfind dann aber auch aus ;)
<ubuntusowas> was ist besser kde oder gnome ?
<leszek> ubuntusowas: willst du einen flamewar starten ? Sowas liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters. Schau dir beide an und noch andere am besten und entscheide dich dann selbst
<the_alien> gibt es nirgendwo eine erklärung wie man dmix konfigurieren muss? muss der slave von dmix direkt die hardware sein?
<jokrebel> ubuntusowas: solche Fragen (Diskussionen) sind in #ubuntu-de-offtopic besser aufgehoben.
<leszek> the_alien: es gibt ein alsa wiki, das jedoch meines wissens in englisch ist aber dafür dmix sehr gut beschreibt. Und um deine Frage zu beantworten, ich glaube nicht das slave unbedingt hardware sein muss, aber üblicherweise ist das so. Am Ende muss du das ja irgendwann mit Hardware verbinden
<ubuntusowas> ok danke wollte nur mal ne meinung haben 
<the_alien> leszek: habe versucht dmix einfach vor meine route zu hängen die dafür sorgt, dass der sound gleichzeitig über hdmi und über spdif rausgeht http://pastebin.com/nV1C2Fsx
<leszek> the_alien: auf den ersten blick finde ich "snd_card" nicht. Das musst du auch definieren denke ich
<the_alien> leszek: die steht ja nur im dsnooper. reicht das schon um dafür zu sorgen, dass nichts mehr geht?
<leszek> the_alien: ich glaube ja
<leszek> ich meine mich zu erinnern, wenn das cfg nen fehler meldet, lädt alsa das komplett nicht
<the_alien> leszek: ok. dann versuche ich das mal
<tellerwaescher> hallo
<zweisamstreit> hallo
<Alchimedes> hallo
<KojiroAK> Ich versuche mit Rygel ein DLNA Server zu betreiben, ich starte ihn über die Konsole und kriege dann "(rygel:5514): WARNING **: rygel-dbus-service.vala:45: Failed to start D-Bus service, name 'org.gnome.Rygel1' already taken" allerdings wird mir rygel nicht in netstat -tulpen angezeigt.
<tellerwaescher> Möchte auf meine Dbox2 ein Linux Image einspielen, dafür muss die Box in einen Debug Modus versetzt werden. Anscheinend läd sie aber den Bootload nicht. Habe hier alles nochmal Zusammen gefasst. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/neutrino-auf-dbox2-installieren/  Bitte um Hilfe :)
<Alchimedes> @KojiroAK vieleicht hilft Dir das weiter http://osdir.com/ml/rygel-list/2010-12/msg00005.html
<KojiroAK> Alchimedes: Scheint bei Xfce nicht so zu sein.
<Alchimedes> Führst Du es als sudo aus ?? 
 * Cookiekiller kennt sich mit xfce aus
<KojiroAK> Alchimedes: Auch schon probiert. Das einzige was sich ändert, ist, dass es eine andere Config nimmt.
<Cookiekiller> KojiroAK, kann ich dir helfen?
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Wenn du weisst, wie ich Rygel unter xfce laufen lassen kann.
<Alchimedes> iptable oder ähnliches am start?
<KojiroAK> Alchimedes: Nur um von wlan0 nach ppp0 zu routen.
<Cookiekiller> KojiroAK, link bitte
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Hab's in den Quellen gefunden, als ich nach DLNA gesucht habe. Eine richtige Dokumentation habe ich nicht gefunden. Auch mit manpage ist essig.
<Cookiekiller> typisch ubuntu quellen *duck*
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Das einzige was ich gefunden habe, ist etwa das selbe was auch aus Alchimedes Link hervor geht, es müsste eigentlich mit Systemstart laufen.
<KojiroAK> (rygel:5514): WARNING **: Error creating GUPnP context: Failed to find IP of interface ttyUSB0 Ach ja, das wirft es auch noch.
<Cookiekiller> startest du ueber rc scripts oder ueber xfce?
<Cookiekiller> ist es nen daemon?
<Cookiekiller> oder was genau?
<Andre_Re> Hallo Leute
<Cookiekiller> was ist denn ttyUSB0?
<Cookiekiller> gibt es den spass in dev?
<Andre_Re> seit ich letztens mein systemdesign umgestellt haben erscheinen oben die beiden symbole "chat" und "sound" nicht mehr korrekt
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: in .config/autostart ist es nicht. Aber wenn ich es über Terminal starten will sagt es mir, es laufe schon.
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: ttyUSBx ist mein UMTS-Stick.
<Andre_Re> erst wenn ich das panelobjekt ersetze geht es wieder
<Cookiekiller> ps -ef | grep rygel
<Cookiekiller> falls der prozess so heisst ..
<Andre_Re> http://img593.imageshack.us/img593/9793/erroruv.png
<Andre_Re> da habe ich mein ein bild von dem fehler
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: kojiro    5746  5470  0 15:55 pts/2    00:00:00 rygel
<Andre_Re> an der hellgrauen stelle sollten eigentlich die beiden symbole sein
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Hab mal rygel gekillt und danach über Terminal gestartet.
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Aber netstat zeigt es nicht an.
<Cookiekiller> KojiroAK, geht es denn?
<Cookiekiller> was soll es ueberhaupt machen?
<Cookiekiller> falls du glaubst es wird geblockt iptables -L
<Cookiekiller> Andre_Re, ist es ein systemdesign eines dritten?
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Es soll Musik per DLNA verfügbar machen.
<Cookiekiller> quasi streamen?
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Exactly
<Andre_Re> Cookiekiller: ich glaube, das habe ich vor einigen monaten mal runtergeladen, ja
<Cookiekiller> und netstat -tulpen zeigt auf dem port kein listen an?
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Jep
<KojiroAK> Sollte 6666 sein.
<Cookiekiller> grml, ist 6666 schon belebt? bzw. mal versucht ihn in den 5 stelligen bereich zu verschieben?
<Cookiekiller> muss ein eintrag in der hosts.allow oder hosts.deny vorhanden sein?
<the_alien> leszek: habe die config jetzt mal geändert. geht aber leider immernoch nicht. http://pastebin.com/byadd454
<the_alien> wenn die channels und bindings im dmix teil drin sind krieg ich keinen fehler, aber auch keinen ton
<sash_> Cookiekiller: hosts.allow/deny greift erst n bisschen spaeter :)
<sash_> hat nix mit port listening zu tun
<Cookiekiller> dacht ich mir schon ..
<sash_> und wenn das mit fuenfstelligem portbereich geht, waers auch eher zufall als logisch
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Nope, auch mit 16666 geht es nicht.
<Cookiekiller> wie startest du denn?
<KojiroAK> Nur unter 1025 geht es ja nur mit root-rechten.
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: rygel im Terminal.
<sash_> KojiroAK: probier doch erst mal mit nem normalen interface
<Cookiekiller> gibt es irgendwelche parameter?
<Cookiekiller> vllt ueber rygel --help ?
<KojiroAK> sash_: Das ist es ja, in der Config hab ich es an wlan0 gebunden.
<KojiroAK> Wieso das unbedingt was mit ttyUSB0 machen will, erschliesst sich mir nicht.
<Cookiekiller> machen wir halt was doofes wie ln -s /dev/ttyUSB0 /dev/wlan0
<Cookiekiller> oder so ..
<KojiroAK> Cookiekiller: Dann habe ich kein W-Lan mehr.
<KojiroAK> s/W-Lan/internet/
<shetlandpony> kojiroak meant: Cookiekiller: Dann habe ich kein internet mehr.
<Cookiekiller> das ist natuerlich auch doof :/
<Cookiekiller> der bot ist ja cool :D
<sash_> dann steck das ding mal aus, den umts-stick
<sash_> oder apt-get source und lektuere :P
<Cookiekiller> kannst du nicht einfach alles via dd per ssh tunneln oder so nen kram? quasi raw stream aus dem device? :x
<sash_> wie unfassbar ugly
<Cookiekiller> xD
<Cookiekiller> ich weiss auf sowas komm nur ich ..
<KojiroAK> sash_: Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen Internet und Musik-Stream habe, wähle ich Internet.
<Cookiekiller> oder nen shoutcast server?
<sash_> Cookiekiller: zettel, papier und dd. dann kannste dir auch n filesystem sparen
<sash_> papier und stift meinte ich
<Cookiekiller> :>
<KojiroAK> Wobei, jetzt habe ich ja die Musik auf meiner microSD. (32 GB). Ich putz rygel wieder runter.
<Fuchs> KojiroAK: Du koenntest auch mal ein Alternativprodukt nehmen, wie etwa Mediatomb oder ps3mediaserver
<Fuchs> (der entgegen seinem Namen nicht nur mit der PS3 tut) 
<KojiroAK> Fuchs: thx, schau ich mir an
<Cookiekiller> Fuchs, <3
<KojiroAK> Geh mir noch einen Tee reinziehen.
<the_alien> scheiss alsa :/
<Alchimedes> Hab hier mal die "MacSlow cairo Uhr am Start CPU Auslastung gleich 44% hahaha
<Alchimedes> schade die hätte mir gefallen
<zweisamstreit> hat man bei 11.04 'ne wahl zwischen gnome und unity bei der installation?
<jokrebel> ,natty? zweisamstreit
<shetlandpony> zweisamstreit: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<zweisamstreit> ok.
<Frickelpit-Work> zweisamstreit: so wie jetzt auch schon mit mehreren oberflächen, einfach im loginmanager die passende session wählen
<zweisamstreit> mir reicht aber eine oberfläche und die soll nicht unity sein
<yoshi_> hi all
<Frickelpit-Work> zweisamstreit: dann nimmst du halt die normale gnome session im gdm und fertig ;)
<yoshi_> kann mir jemand bei meinem problem helfen mit xubuntu? habe die herzzahl auf 75 gestellt und nun habe ich keinen mauszeiger mehr oO
<yoshi_> höööö ... ok... hat sich erledigt
<zweisamstreit> Frickelpit ja, ich interessierte mich nur, ob Unity standardmäßig installiert wird, oder ob man beim Installationsvorgang die Wahl hat.
<yoshi_> jetzt ist er wieder da XD
<Frickelpit-Work> zweisamstreit: nein, es wird installiert, da es die standardoberfläche wird
<zweisamstreit> ist doch doof :(
<Frickelpit-Work> und man hatte bis dato bei der installation noch nie die wahl, es sei denn man hat die minimal installation gemacht
<zweisamstreit> richtig
<zweisamstreit> aber ist schon schade, das gnome ganz wegfällt, oder ist ein Gubuntu in Sicht? ;-)
<Frickelpit-Work> wieso fällt gnome weg?
<zweisamstreit> weil ich kein System installier, bei dem ich erstmal die Oberfläche entfernen und die passende installieren muss.
<Frickelpit-Work> es wird weiterhin als fallback zur verfügung stehen aber das wäre jetzt so langsam was für +1
<Frickelpit-Work> zweisamstreit: -> #ubuntu-de+1
<zweisamstreit> ja, ist ja egal, meine Frage ist ja beantwortet
<Frickelpit-Work> zweisamstreit: gnome wird weiterhin installiert ;)
<zweisamstreit> also werden zwei Oberflächen installiert?
<zweisamstreit> Was ist denn das für Unfug
<Frickelpit-Work> kein unfug
 * Fuchs zeigt noch mal auf #ubuntu-de+1
<chris_osx> was ist #ubuntu-de+1?
<Frickelpit-Work> der unstable kanal
<Fuchs> chris_osx: der Kanal, in dem neuere Ubuntuversionen als die aktuell veroeffentlichte besprochen werden 
<chris_osx> ah vielen dank
<jokrebel> chris_osx: Der Support-Kanal für die kommende Ubuntu-Version.
<dAnjou> 3mal hält besser
<KojiroAK> Fuchs: Was muss ich alles löschen, damit Mediatomb nicht automatisch gestartet wird?
<Fuchs> KojiroAK: entfernen wohl /etc/init.d/mediatomb, aber ich waere eher fuer bearbeiten von /etc/default/mediatomb
<KojiroAK> Fuchs: thx, hab mal NO_START auf yes gesetzt.
<KojiroAK> Fuchs: Muss man da noch sowas wie update-grub raushauen, damit es die Änderung übernimmt?
<Fuchs> nein
<KojiroAK> Fuchs: Ah gut.
<Fuchs> grub hat damit nichts zu tun, 
<Fuchs> ,dienste? KojiroAK 
<shetlandpony> KojiroAK, Dienste ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste - Weitere Infos im query ...
<the_alien> falls jemand zeit hat wäre es super wenn er mir helfen könnte: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/alsa-mit-dmix-und-multi-plugins/
<Blindie> hm, irgendwie hab ich nen fehler in 11.04 alpha 2 gefunden XD
<Blindie> nachdem ich die nvidia treiber installiert habe bootet er nicht mehr mit grafischer oberfläche
<Frickelpit-Work> ,natty? Blindie 
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Die naechste Ubuntuversion nach Maverick Meerkat wird 11.04 Natty Narwhal (Schicker Narwal) heissen. Bis zum Release am 28.04.2011 gibts Support dazu nur in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1. Mehr Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Natty_Narwhal [natty narwal]
<Frickelpit-Work> und fehler gehören nach launchpad
<Blindie> ah ok
<Blindie> naja, ich komm zurück zu 10.10
<tellerwaescher> Möchte auf meine Dbox2 ein Linux Image einspielen, dafür muss die Box in einen Debug Modus versetzt werden. Anscheinend läd sie aber den Bootload nicht. Habe hier alles nochmal Zusammen gefasst. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/neutrino-auf-dbox2-installieren/  Bitte um Hilfe :)
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Ich hab das mal vor 5jahren gemacht(geschätzt). Im Debugmodus bist du bereits?
<jokrebel> tellerwaescher: Nicht dass ich Ahnung davon hätte (aber immer Interesse). In der Anleitung ist von /etc/dhcpd.conf. In Deinem Foreneintrag ist aber von dhcp.conf die Rede. Hast Dich da nur verschrieben oder verlesen?
<jokrebel> + die Rede
<flowlo> hallo, der duperblock meiner ubuntu partition ist laut fsck beschädigt. ich wollte ihn also mit fsck.ext4 -b 8193 /dev/sda5 wiederherstellen, bekomme aber die gleiche fehlermeldung wie davor angezeigt (bad magic number in superblock while trying to open /dev/sda5) ... könnte mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?
<flowlo> bin übrigens mit einer alternate install cd am system ...
<jokrebel> flowlo: Ich würde ne LiveCD empfehlen. Und dann von dort aus fsck machen
<Alchimedes> hat er doch schon am start
<jokrebel> Alchimedes: Alternate Install ist IIRC keine Live-CD.
<flowlo> jokrebel: ich habe die falsche partition checken wollen ... mein fehler. wenn ich jetzt die richtige mit fsck.ext4 checken will, meldet dies mir: device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda6
<Alchimedes> umount /dev/sda6
<jokrebel> flowlo: Du solltest das auch nicht aus einem laufenden System aus tun. Die Partition darf dabei nicht gemountet sein.
<flowlo> jokrebel: die partition ist nicht gemountet. und die alternate install cd ist ja wie eine live cd, wenn sie sich im rescure modus befindet.
<tellerwaescher> jokrebel, Verschrieben, Anleitung ist ziemlich Allgemein, bei Ubuntu liegt die wo anders. DHCP läuft aber, sonst könnte ich die DBOX ja nicht anpingen. der bootloader scheint nicht zu laden
<tellerwaescher> dreamon, nein genau DAS ist mein problem, ich kann den bootloader NICHT laden (nehme ich jedenfalls an)
<Alchimedes> @flowlo sagt ja device ist busy , mach doch einfach mount oder fdisk -l um zu schauen ob /dev/sda6 nicht doch gemountet ist
<flowlo> Alchimedes: ich habe bereits mount usgeführt, und /dev/sda6, die partition die ich checken will wird nicht gelistet.
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Das ist schon lange her.. ich weiß nur noch soviel, das es verschiedene Methoden gibt die Box in den Debugmodus zu schalten. Ich hab immer die Kurschlußmethode genommen(aber ich hatte da eine Nokiabox.) Ist bei jeder anders.
<tellerwaescher> dreamon: Eventuell habe ich ja was Missverstanden aber sind die Kurzschlussmethoden nicht allesamt für Windows+Dbox-Bootmanager ausgelegt. Dachte ich komme mit Linux ohne "Kurzschluss" ran (oder muss ich dort beim Startvorgang genauso den Schreibschutz / Flash kurzschließen damit der Bootloader geladen wird)
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, http://wiki.tuxbox.org/wiki/index.php/Debug-Mode_mit_Kurzschluss
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Wie ich schon sagt es ist lang her. Du mußt ja den debug modus aktivieren, und dazu mußt glaub ein Byte umschreiben. Da das Byte aber geschützt ist, ging das nur mit Kurzschluß. Wenn du das machst, und dann nach anleitung das Byte umschreiben tust.. dann bist im debug modus und kommst rein.
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Es soll andere Methoden auch geben, aber die hab ich nie Probiert.. damals war ich noch ein Windows Idianer.
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Indianer
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Da das aber mit RS232 ging sollte das OS keine Rolle spielen.
<tellerwaescher> ich versuchs mal mit dem tutorial (hatte ich irgendwie übersehen) danke
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Eine Kiste ging mir mal kaputt weil ich beim Kurzschließen eine statische Entladung hatte.. war nicht lustig.. flash hin.
<tellerwaescher> naja die ist schon 10 jahre alt ... versuch ist es wert =) notfalls wird halt für 30 euro ne neue gekauft
<dreamon> tellerwaescher, Mußt selbst schauen. Weiß net ob die Anleitung funktioniert.. da keine Bilder bei sind wie es aussight.
<zweisamstreit> gibt's eigentlich apt-get mit farben? :D
<jokrebel> zweisamstreit: aptitude ist farbig :-)
<zweisamstreit> stimmt.
<zweisamstreit> ls auch.
<zweisamstreit> aber auch nicht, wenn man via aptitude package installiert
<zweisamstreit> ist ja eigentlich auch total egal. =(
<de_wwWolf> servus
<de_wwWolf> bin im moment mit meinem Latein am ende wies kann ich herrausfinden warum mein GDM nicht mehr startet
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: hast Du irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen? 
<de_wwWolf> :-( hiiilfe
<bekks> Guck ins Log - unter /var/log/
<Fuchs> ,wf? de_wwWolf 
<shetlandpony> de_wwWolf: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<de_wwWolf> mom
<zweisamstreit> durch die fehlermeldung
<de_wwWolf> welches log?
<de_wwWolf> verzeichniss gdm?
<bekks> wie könnte das gdm.log wohl heissen? :)
<de_wwWolf> xorg?
<Fuchs> fast. gdm.log  waere wohl besser
<MeMyself_> was heißt das?  MeMyself hat (Read error: Operation timed out) beendet
<dAnjou> MeMyself_: du hattest höchstwahrscheinlich einen ip-wechsel
<Frickelpit-Work> das dein nick einen time out hatte, mehr dazu aber im offtopic
<jokrebel> MeMyself_: Wenn Du noch den Umstand/Zusammenhang erklärst, tut man sich beim raten leichter.
<de_wwWolf> gdm.log nich gefunden dafür steht im xorg.log das er den nvidia treiber nicht laden kann "(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)"
<MeMyself_> dAnjou: richtig ja danke
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: dann ist nicht gdm, der nicht hochkommt, sondern X11 selber
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: wie hast Du den nvidia Treiber installiert? 
<de_wwWolf> über die packetverwaltung
<bekks> "paket"
<MeMyself_> jokrebel: ich hatte einen ip adresswechsel und dann kam diese meldung und ich wusste einfach nicth was das bedeutet
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: dann erstell mir bitte mit   sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh   einen bug report und lad den in einen pastebin, 
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: das geht auch auf einer Konsole, aber wenn Du die   Driver  "nvidia"  Zeile aus der /etc/X11/xorg.conf  entfernst, dann hast Du auch wieder eine graphische Oberflaeche, temporaer
<dAnjou> MeMyself_: das ist nicht die genaue erklärung, die gibt es in #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<MeMyself_> ok ty
<dreamon> Frickelpit-Work, Du hast mir heute gesagt wie ich Kernel Optionen hinzufügen kann, wie kann ich denn welche disablen? z.B. CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG
<de_wwWolf> @Fuchs wo lad ich die nvidia.log.gz hoch
<Frickelpit-Work> dreamon: welche genau?
<dreamon> Frickelpit-Work, What kernel options should I disable inside the kernel? -> CONFIG_IRQBALANCE & CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: entpacken mit gunzip, dann via pastebinit den Text in einen pastebin
<dreamon> Frickelpit-Work, Bin gerade dabei den Server, auf Energiesparen zu trimmen -> http://lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/faq.php
<Frickelpit-Work> dreamon: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Booten
<de_wwWolf> pastbin???? ist das ne  NoPast-Page?
<dAnjou> http://paste.pocoo.org/ 
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: pasatebinit ist ein Programm, welches auf eine nopaste-Seite hochlaedt, direkt von Deinem Rechner
<Fuchs> aber Du kannst das auch von Hand machen, wenn Du willst. Ist mir egal. 
<de_wwWolf> ahhh thx 
<de_wwWolf> eine quaal heute sorry fürs warten
<de_wwWolf> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/341832/
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: ich gehe nun essen, schaue es mir spaeter an. 
<de_wwWolf> oki
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! hier mal ein lustiges problem: hab gerade meine home-partition umgezogen. neue uuid in der fstab eingetragen, fliegt aber beim boot raus weil er die uuid nicht findet. auf der angebotenen konsole kann ich dann aber mittels "mount -u UUID" die platte problemlos einhängen, unter /dev/disk/by-uuid/ existiert der node auch. "mount /home" also über den fstab eintrag scheitert aber dennoch: "special device UUID=xxx" does not exist.
<LetoThe2nd> jemand nen guten vorschlag?
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: mehrere Dinge.  1) Das Kernelmodul wurde kompiliert. Sicher, dass Du immer nur ueber die Paketverwaltung installiert hast? 
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: zweitens: das Log stammt von einer Sitzung mit dem nouveau-Treiber. Das hilft mir nicht, ich muesste eins haben von mit dem nvidia Treiber. Nouveau muss sowieso auf die Blacklist, der kann nicht gleichzeitig wie der nvidia Treiber da sein
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: drittens: ausgerechnet der Teil, der wichtig waere (die NVRM Messages) sind nicht da, weil nicht lesbar. Report mit sudo erstellt? 
<de_wwWolf> Nouveau sollte angeblich für die HD unterstützung meine Karte sein
<de_wwWolf> Nur ein gerücht?
<Fuchs> definitiv nicht
<LetoThe2nd> nevermind. PEBKAC.
<Fuchs> die beiden Treiber schliessen sich gegenseitig aus 
<de_wwWolf> report im abgesicherten Grafikmodus aber unter sudo erstellt
<Fuchs> entweder Du hast nouveau oder nvidia, und wenn Du nvidia willst, dann muss nouveau zwingend auf die blacklist (wird fuer Dich gemacht, wenn via Paketverwaltung)
<de_wwWolf> Aaaaja... also alles runter Kloppen was Nvidia treiber sind 
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: eigentlich nicht
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: Du willst lieber den nvidia als den nouveau Treiber
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? de_wwWolf 
<shetlandpony> de_wwWolf: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<de_wwWolf> Möchte Volle HD unterstützung
<de_wwWolf> wenig CPU lasst
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: ja, das macht vdpau, das geht _nur_ mit dem nvidia Treiber
<Fuchs> und ganz sicher nicht mit nouveau 
<de_wwWolf> soll hallt viel über gie GPU laufen
<de_wwWolf> oki thx ich prob noch ma etwas :-)
<de_wwWolf> bis später
<Fuchs> viel Erfolg
<KnechtR> wie kann ich ne .cue und .bin als virtuelle cd in virtualbox einbinden?
<KnechtR> erst konvertieren?
<leszek> KnechtR: wenn die bin datei im iso9660 dateisystem steckt, dann kannst du das direkt in virtualbox anwählen, musst nur vorher evtl. den filter auf alle dateien stellen
<KnechtR> bchunk
<leszek> KnechtR: teste es mal, ich vermute mal es klappt nicht ganz
<KnechtR> das bin hat falschen header
<KnechtR> bchunk geht
<Brianum> Hallo, habe ein Problem mit einer NTFS-Partition, die ich mit gparted verkleinert und ans ende der Platte geschoben habe. Nun geht garnichts mehr, da mir gparted meldet, dass das Ding ueber das Ende der Disk hinausragt. Was kann ich machen, um das Ding zu retten?
<de_wwWolf> kurz noch mal danke. Fehler ist weg :-) Nouv... treiber  entfernt original installt läuft alles
<bekks> Brianum: Backup zurückspielen.
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: prima
<Brianum> Wird vermutlich einfacher sein ;)
<de_wwWolf> wünsch euch was+
<Fuchs> de_wwWolf: fuer HD: siehe vdpau. Player wie (sm)player sollten das von Haus aus unterstuetzen
<dreamon> Würde gern das machen was hier beschrieben wird, jedoch versteh ich nicht was die da schreiben -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/632327
<dreamon> Muß ich selbst den Kernel neu compilieren.. oder reicht es die Optionen zu sezten?
<dadrc> kompilieren
<dadrc> #6 ist die richtige Vorgehensweise, soweit ich das sehen kann
<dreamon> dadrc, Wenn aber ein neuer Kernel kommt.. ist wieder alles umsonst?
<dadrc> den musst du dann wieder von hand kompilieren, ja
<dreamon> dadrc, Ist das ein großer aufwand.. weil die sich da ja nur auf ein wiki beziehen..
<dadrc> Naja, wenn du einmal die Config gemacht hast, kannst du sie bei jedem weiteren Kernel wieder benutzen
<dadrc> Aber musst halt immer das Kompilieren abwarten... beim Kernel könnte das eine Weile dauern
<dreamon> Das warten ist nicht das Problem.. nur die Vorgehensweise.. so das es einfach machbar ist.. Ohne das ich ich jedesmal neu einarbeiten muß.
<dadrc> Nach dem ersten Erstellen der Config sollte das relativ einfach sein, gibt wie gesagt die Option, die aktuelle Konfiguration zu übernehmen
<dreamon> Sollte ich danach vorgehen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung
<bekks> dreamon: Warum machst Du das ganze eigentlich?
<dadrc> Sollte passen
<dreamon> Hallo bekks.. Mein bestreben ist es, powertop ans laufen zu bekommen.. um am Server soviel strom zu sparen wie möglich. Z.B. die HDD zum schlafen zu bekommen .. aber die weckt ständig auf.. und das ist ein tool das nicht schlecht ist.
<dreamon> Leider meldet es -> Suggestion: Enable the CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG kernel configuration option.This option will allow PowerTOP to collect runtime power management statistics.
<dreamon> dadrc, Wo setzte ich diese Option -> CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG ?
<dadrc> dreamon, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel/Kompilierung#Den-Kernel-veraendern
<dreamon> dadrc, Glaub da müßte es rein -> cat debian.master/config/config.common.ubuntu >.config
<dadrc> Lies mal den Abschnitt "Konfiguration bearbeiten"
<MeMyself_> test
<MeMyself_> sry
<gorld> Hi! Ich habe mit dd letztens mal ein image .img erstellt, wie bekomm ich das jetzt gemountet?  Hier mal mein Versuch: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/399897/
<leszek> gorld: ein abbild deiner festplatte ? /dev/sda oder einer partition /dev/sda1 ? Weil wenn es eine Partition ist sollte es mit dem mount befehl klappen
<dreamon> gorld, sudo mkdir /media/loop_mount  -> sudo mount -o loop ~/loop_image.img /media/loop_mount 
<dreamon> gorld, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/shell/dd
<gorld> dreamon: der ordner ist auf jedenfall erstellt
<gorld> das img ist das abbild einer partition
<gorld> und ich krieg den fehler immernoch
<bekks> Mach mal was da steht.
<bekks> dmesg angucken.
<gorld> mom
<gorld> ok da kommt was
<gorld> mom
<gorld> http://nopaste.info/b60877a55a.html
<dreamon> gorld, Wie hast du das Image erzeugt?
<bekks> [39547.644258] EXT4-fs (loop0): bad geometry: block count 19045632 exceeds size of device (2097152 blocks) 
<bekks> Das Teil wirst Du nie mounten können.
<chris_osx> wie kann man den usb hub zurücksetzen? kann gerade nicht neustarten und möchte wieder meine maus benutzen können
<dreamon> gorld, Könnte es sein, das du die ganze HDD mit dd gerettet hast, und nich nur eine Partition?
<chris_osx> bzw. usb controller treiber neu initialisieren
<gorld> dreamon: eigentlich bin ich mir ziemlich sicher nur eine parttion genommen zu haben
<leszek> gorld: evtl. mal nen fsck auf dem image laufen lassen
<bekks> chris_osx: Maus abziehen, und neu einstecken sagt was?
<jokrebel>                            gn8
<jokrebel> sry
<gorld> befaehl war: dd if=/dev/sda5 of=~/image.img
<chris_osx> bekks: mom
<dreamon> gorld, Und die Größte könnte auch so passen? dd bricht ja sofort ab, wenn es auf einen Fehler stoßen tut. 
<gorld> jo die passt
<gorld> Lesefehler - Block 9469952
<gorld> sagt fsck
<bekks> Was genau sagt fsck?
<gorld> http://nopaste.info/7b1c663a4a.html
<chris_osx> bekks: reagiert nicht. ist tot
<bekks> gorld: Dann mach mal, was da steht.
<bekks> chris_osx: Was ist die Ausgabe von dmesg?
<gorld> ok fsck gelaufen mounten geht immer noch net
<gorld> "ok "loop_image.img: Die Dateisystem Größe ( laut SuperBlock) ist 19045632 Blocks
<gorld> Die physikalische Größe von Gerät ist 9469953 Blocks
<gorld> Entweder der SuperBlock oder die Partionstabelle ist beschädigt!
<gorld> ""
<gorld> wups, sry
<gorld> könnte doch heißen dass dd dann abgebrochen hat oder?
<bekks> Ich würde sagen, du hast da ein unbrauchbares Image erzeugt.
<gorld> na fein:p
<bekks> Oder ein Image eines defekten Dateisystems.
<gorld> das kann auch sein^^
<gorld> naja dann trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<dreamon> gorld, nimm dd_rescue das macht trotzdem das image
<gorld> beim nächsten mal dann oder wie?
<bekks> dd_rescue weiss genau nichts von Dateisystemen und deren Konsistenz.
<gorld> ok
<dreamon> dd_rescue ist genauso wie .. dd nur kopiert da auch wenn das dateisystem fehler hat(badblocks).. Parameter sind fast die gleichen.. nur kein if= und of= sonst das selbe
<gorld> ok
<dreamon> dann weißt auch gleich ob die HDD defekt ist, das meldet dann ERRs .. dann weißt was los ist
<MeMyself> na gut danke für die hilfe ich bin dann mal weg
<nt93> hi
<fritsch> Guten Abend. Hat jemand einen link zum aktuellen status bezüglich fglrx und video decodierungs unterstütztung? also so etwas wie das pendant zu vdpau?
<fritsch> Gibt es da eine einfache lösung mit ubuntu? (ohne mplayer, libxvba stuff und aufwand?)
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-13
<x-act> hey, gibts die möglichkeit das conky sich beim einloggen des users automatisch startet?
<kooldavi> x-act: ja
<kooldavi> :)
<x-act> :D haste da ne ideee? :D
<kooldavi> x-act: du kannst es bei den startprogrammen hinzufügen. gibt sogar ein gui
<x-act> okayy ich schau ma
<exoplanet> wie findet man heraus aus welcher quelle ein paket stammt falls dieses redundant heruntergeladen werden könnte da in mehreren Quellen?
<exoplanet> könnt ihr mir einen guten fontviewer empfehlen?
<ring2> exoplanet, die herkunft eines pakets erfährst du mit: apt-cache policy paketname
<exoplanet> herzlichen dank ring2 
<ring2> gerne
<kvnpc> debug: [openvpn] Mon Feb 13 02:11:40 2012 WARNING: 'link-mtu' is used inconsistently, local='link-mtu 1582', remote='link-mtu 1590'
<kvnpc> debug: [openvpn] Mon Feb 13 02:11:40 2012 WARNING: 'tun-mtu' is used inconsistently, local='tun-mtu 1524', remote='tun-mtu 1532'
<kvnpc> hallo
<kvnpc> fehlermeldung im kvnpc
<kvnpc> ist mit dem server verbunden - ip auch ok
<kvnpc> weiter fehlermeldung: debug: [openvpn] Mon Feb 13 04:01:50 2012 write UDPv4 []: No buffer space available (code=105)
<kvnpc> verbindung über umts > kvnpc hat abgebrochen > umts-einstellungen im networkmanager leer
<kvnpc> ?
<kvnpc> diese mussten wieder eingegeben werden!
<kvnpc> debug: [openvpn] Mon Feb 13 04:12:24 2012 WARNING: 'link-mtu' is used inconsistently, local='link-mtu 1582', remote='link-mtu 1590'
<kvnpc> weiter mit >>> local='tun-mtu 1524', remote='tun-mtu 1532'
<kvnpc> vpn verbindung zu server steht, habt ihr weitere infos zu den o.g fehlermeldungen?
<kvnpc> wo trage ich die link-mtu 1584 bla ein, damit diese fehlemeldunge im kvnpc aufhoeren?
<kvnpc> zu dem VPN: wie und wo kann man den link-mtu wert neu setzen bzw. die in der fehlermeldung angezeigten werte ändern?
<ring1> kvnpc, schreib es einfach in deine openvpn.conf als 'link-mtu 1492', wenn du dsl benutzt
<ring1> gar nicht mehr da :)
<ring1> kvnpc, schreib es einfach in deine openvpn.conf als 'link-mtu 1492', wenn du dsl benutzt
<kvnpc> ring1: nutze jetzt umts und habe die einträge auf ppp0 eingetragen: sudo ifconfig ppp0 mtu 15XX
<ring1> sind deine warnungen verschwunden?
<kvnpc> ring1: die mtu warnungen weg, dafür das:
<kvnpc> debug: [openvpn] Mon Feb 13 05:02:08 2012 write UDPv4 []: No buffer space available (code=105)
<ring1> ich würde mal danach googlen
<ring1> :)
<kvnpc> bin dabei:)
<ring1> erster google treffer: https://www.openvpn.net/archive/openvpn-users/2004-10/msg00692.html
<kvnpc> echo 2048 >/proc/sys/vm/min_free_kbytes
<kvnpc> hdparm -tT /dev/sdaX
<kvnpc> mtu werte setzen und platz machen, habe den kvpnc ermahnt keine fehlermeldungen mehr zu machen.
<zergo> guten morgen
<zergo> ich habe ein update von meinen ubuntu auf 10.04 gemacht
<zergo> und jetzt ist der sound extrem leise
<zergo> obwohl ich die lautstärke auf maximum habe
<zergo> weiß einer woran es liegen könnte
<Judge> moin@all :)
<kvnpc> test
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: test negativ. tests können nur in #test erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden.
<kvnpc> qmgr wird mir in den prozessen angezeigt; konsole sagt: Die Anwendung »qmgr« ist momentan nicht installiert
<deem> kvnpc: manuell kompiliert? was gibst du denn in der konsole ein?
<kvnpc> qmgr
<deem> kvnpc: kannst du auch in ganzen sätzen antworten?
<kvnpc> Ja, ich kann in ganzen sätzen antworten. ich habe qmgr stop eingegeben.
<koegs> ich würde sagen qmgr ist nicht im pfad :)
<LetoThe2nd> ich würde dagegen sagen, das ding ist ein daemon/service
<koegs> und nur "qmgr stop" wird unter ubuntu nicht zum erfolg führen
<kvnpc> alt + f2 >> sudo qmgr stop
<LetoThe2nd> ist und bleibt käse. mit oder ohne sudo.
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: du möchtest nachlesen, wie man einen service bzw. daemon startet oder stoppt.
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: siehe auch: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dienste
<kvnpc> jetzt werden keine prozesse mehr angezeigt
<kvnpc> habe es gelesen und verstanden, nur was macht der daemon dann wenn dieser nicht installiert ist?
<kooldavi> kvnpc: manpage gelesen?
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: sicher, dass du ihn weder installiert noch kompiliert hast? sonst noch wer an der maschine?
<koegs> kvnpc: wie die man-page schon sagt, gehört er zu postfix und wird auch von diesem gesteuert
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: abgesehen davon, wie aus der manpage hervorgeht, hast du vbermutlich nicht "qmgr" installiert, sondern so was ominöses namens "postfix"...
<kvnpc> das ist es ja,da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, weil ich war zuvor in einem fremden wlan drin, mit iptraf tauchten dann andere rechner mir nicht bekannte rechner auf die anfragen geschickt haben
<kvnpc> jetzt habe ich umts
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: jetzt geh doch bitte erstmal nachschauen ob du postfix installiert hast.
<kvnpc> ja ist installiert, sonst keine emails, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: nö. aber dann können wir das ding ja abhaken.
<kvnpc> wie meinste?
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: ob postfix installiert ist oder nicht hat nichts damit zu tun ob ich emails senden oder empfangen kann.
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: deine zweite frage war dann: 10:38 < kvnpc> habe es gelesen und verstanden, nur was macht der daemon dann wenn dieser nicht installiert ist? - er ist abert installiert, weil du postfix installiert hast. ergo: kein support nötig, du weisst einfach nur nicht was deine kiste macht ;)
 * koegs empfiehlt dringend http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kvnpc> aus diesem grunde frage ich ja hier nach, ausserdemhabe ich es deinstalliertum zu sehen was passiert
<kvnpc> ok, genau,unglaublich! über 20 leuts verlassen den chat auf einmal >>> bin anfänger und auf fehlersuche
<nxo> kvnpc, das ist gerade auf allen channel passiert, die sind also wahrscheinlich nicht deinetwegen auf der flucht! :D
<dadrc> Jo, das war ein Problem mit den IRC-Servern.
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: das nennt sich netsplit, wenn einer der freenode-server kurzzeitig die verbindung zum rest des netzwerkes verliert.
<kvnpc> hatte kvnpc mit VPN zum server und fehlermeldungen die ich nicht beheben konnte, wie bereits gesagt nutze ich jetzt umts, nach verbindungsabruch waren die verbindungseinstellungen aus dem networkmanager verschwunden, habe diese wieder eingetragen
<LetoThe2nd> und ganz kurz zum thema "art der fragenbeantwortung" - wenn jemand reinkommt und in halbsätzen versucht zu erklären dass er einen mailserver-queue-daemon stoppen will, dann wird die antwort sicher ausfallen als wenn genau die selbe person sagen würde "hallo, ich bin anfänger und weiss nicht was dieser prozess $XYZ in meiner prozessliste tut." ihr wisst schon, ton, musik, wald zurückhallen und so.
<Juggler> morgen
<kvnpc> da ich zuvor mit wlan unterwegs war und andere rechner im netzwerk anfragen an meinen drucker gestellt haben (habe es gegoogelt) habe ich mir einen umts stick geholt >>> traceroute sagt:
<kvnpc> traceroute to heise.de (193.99.144.80) ...  10.32.34.138
<kvnpc> und danach nur sternchen, das versteheich nicht.
 * deem versteht nicht wo das problem ist und was er eigentlich will
<bullgard4> kvnpc: 'man traceroute' hast Du Dir durchgelesen?
<kvnpc> vergessen wir das oben! man traceroute habe ich gelesen,mich wundert die ausgabe, weil nach der ausgabe der ip 10.32.34.138 nur sternchen kommen 
<LetoThe2nd> also bei mir hier klappts einwandfrei. *vermutung*: da liegt noch ein weiteres private netz dazwischen, das aus routingsicht unsichtbar ist. also kann nur noch die anzahl der hops erarbeitet werden, aber nicht mehr die adressen.
<LetoThe2nd> ist aber jetzt stark geraten, ausdrücklich.
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. was weiss ich was da an lustigen gateways/proxymechanismen/caches von seiten der mobilfunkbetreiber zwischengeschalten wird.
<Judge_> böööp :P
<LetoThe2nd> Judge_: BTW - es ist nicht notwendig jedes mal beim reinkommen was zu sagen ;) wenn alle ~150 anwesenden das jedesmal machen würden....
<kvnpc> ok, also liegt das am mobilfunkbetreiber, aber die ip 10.32.34.138 ist dann von meinem rechner? ich schaue mir das nochmal mit vpn an ...
<LetoThe2nd> ... am mobilfunkanbieter, am vpn, oder der kombination aus beidem. würde ich jetzt einfach mal raten. aber sowas kann mal ja mittels wechselseitigem ausshcluss überprüfen ;)
<jan77> wenn ich mir manche pakete selber baue und dabei dem gcc sage, dass er nur code für meine cpu erzeugen soll, müssten diese programme doch weniger speicher verbrauchen und evtl. ein bisschen performanter laufen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: vor allem ersteres ist eher unwahrscheinlich.
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: letzteres *kann* der fall sein, aber ist für die überwiegende mehrzehl der programme wohl innerhalb der messtoleranz.
<jan77> aber die laufen doch noch auf einem pentium und der core hat doch mehr befehle, die dann in weniger code resultieren muessen
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: wer bitte schön sagt da was von "müssen"? belege?
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: eher das gegenteil trifft zu, die neuen instruction words sind im allgemeinen merklich länger als die alten.
<Ijon_Tichi> Moin, ich wollte mal fragen wo ich am besten nachschaue wegen der unterstützung ziemlich kruder hardware
<LetoThe2nd> !hcl > Ijon_Tichi 
<kubine>  Ijon_Tichi: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<LetoThe2nd> Ijon_Tichi: ansonsten wohl primär google
<Ijon_Tichi> kk danke :)
<sysdef> jan77: wenn du dir jede menge sources ziehen willst, ettlich MB zum kompilieren belegen willst um ein paar kb am binary zu sparen und 2 tage rum kompilierst um nachher 200ms/tag zu sparen empfehle ich dir waermstens gentoo ;)
<jan77> aber unity läuft leider nur auf ubuntu
<Ijon_Tichi> Das is so ne alte "siemens ID Mouse" mit fingerprint sensor
<sysdef> (leider) falsch
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: wie gesagt - es gibt durchaus programme, bei denen die kriterien der hot loops gerade so sind, dass der compiler gerade auf der zielarchitektur was rausholen kann. aber sind wenige. sehr wenige.
<Ijon_Tichi> Jan unity läuft dummerweise überhaupt auf ubuntu
<jan77> LetoThe2nd: keine ahnung, ich bin beim 386er aus der assemblerprogrammierung ausgestiegen
<LetoThe2nd> jan77: tja ;)
 * nxo schließt sich der gentoo-empfehlung an ^^
<kvnpc> LetoThe2nd: ist die o.g. adresse 10.32.34.138 von mir? ich verstehe das nicht ...
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: sorry, *ich* kenne dein netz und dein vpn nicht...
<kvnpc> das war die abfrage ohne VPN > direkt mit umts
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: schau dir halt mal mit "ifconfig" deine eigene konfiguration an.
<kvnpc> ppp0   Link encap:Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindung   inet Adresse:10.134.58.223  P-z-P:10.64.64.64  Maske:255.255.255.255
<LetoThe2nd> kvnpc: na dann hast du's ja.
<apollo13> hmm war vorher nicht noch die rede von vpnc?
<koegs> nehmen wir jetzt hier neuerdings netze auseinander? :)
<Juggler> hat jemand einen moment zeit mir mit einem cacert zertifikat zu helfen?
<Juggler> ich habe jenen guide genutzt: http://tutorials.ludwig.im/cacert-zertifikat-erstellen-oder-aktualisieren/ 
<Juggler> jetzt kommt das:
<Juggler> * Restarting web server apache2                                                (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Juggler> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Juggler> Unable to open logs
<Juggler> Action 'start' failed.
<LetoThe2nd> Juggler: a) ist das kein ubuntu problem b) hier bitte nicht reinpasten.
<LetoThe2nd> Juggler: bzw. die fehlermeldung hat absolut nichts mit dem zertifikat zu tun. lies sie doch einfach mal genau.
<Juggler> ok, einen tipp wo ich hilfe erbitten kann?
<Juggler> ja ich weiss, es ist ein probleme mit apache2
<LetoThe2nd> Juggler: ich würde sagen, klopf doch einfach mal noch kurz ein lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin, und bei apache weiss vllt. tatsächlich einer der anwesenden entsprechend versierten etwas (nicht ich)
<Juggler> danke für die info
<deem> das klingt stark danach, als wäre entweder bereits ein anderer dienst auf port 80 aktiv oder die apache konfig ist verfrickelt und er versucht mit den falschen rechten die logdatei zu schreiben
<nxo> gleiches wollte ich auch gerade sagen.
<nxo> guck doch mal per "sudo netstat -tlpn | grep 80" was auf port 80 läuft.
<deem> und die von LetoThe2nd geforderten befehle noch bitte
<anarchomarx> laufen bei Ubuntu-Derivaten Laptops bei denen "Intel HD Graphics" in der Beschreibung steht, 3D out of the box? 
<anarchomarx> also ich brauche dringendst einen Laptop, bei dem 3D geht und ein composite-manager bereits ab installation läuft
<anarchomarx> bei nvidia weiss ich dass das meist geht, ist aber meist erst ab 600€ zu haben
<apollo13> lenovo thinkpad mit intel karte
<anarchomarx> apollo13: da gibts keinen Ärger mit 3D-treibern?
<anarchomarx> und composite geht?
<apollo13> kA wenn gnome-shell als composite zählt
<anarchomarx> ich meine echte 3D-fähigkeit per Treiber
<apollo13> aber die intel hd chips von den i5/i7 prozessoren sind nichtmal so schlecht, für arbeiten reichen die mehr als genug
<apollo13> definiere 3d fähigkeit *gg*
<anarchomarx> composite muss laufen ... 
<anarchomarx> bei diesen mesa-treibern läuft das nicht unbedingt
<apollo13> häää? warum solltest du intel karten mit mesa ansteuern?
<anarchomarx> ich habe eine UUUURRRALT MobileRadeon
<anarchomarx> da geht das nicht
<anarchomarx> Quake geht aber *gg*
<anarchomarx> ich verstehs auch nicht
<apollo13> quake hat damit nix zu tun, quake braucht ja weder 3d support noch sonstwas
<anarchomarx> opengl war für mich schon sowas wie 3D
<apollo13> braucht quake ja nicht
<apollo13> bzw hat opengl jetzt nicht so viel mit dem composite zu tun, also was genau willst du eigentlich :þ
<anarchomarx> ich brauche für ein Projekt mit Beamer in einer Schule dieses Ardesia, bei dem man auf dem Desktop rumkritzeln kann. DAS verlangt aber zwingend einen Composite-Manager, welher sich auf meinem Uralt-Laptop nicht installieren lässt
<apollo13> aha, naja garantie das was rennt gibts ja nie, aber aktuell intel karten packen das ansich schon
<dadrc> Die Intelkarten können definitiv sowa,s ja
<apollo13> genauso wie nvidia und ati :þ
<dadrc> xcompmgr mal probiert?
<anarchomarx> ich suche was, was out of the Box funktioniert
<koegs> !hcl > anarchomarx 
<kubine>  anarchomarx: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<hudo> wie kann ich sun-java plugin in lucid fuer firefox 10.0 installieren/registrieren
<hudo> sun-java6-plugin ist eigentlich installiert.
<TheInfinity> hudo: ists in about:plugins drin?
<hudo> nein
<hudo> ich betreibe firefox gemeinsam fuer xp und lucid. nachdem, lucid unsauber abgeschalten wurde, war xphome nicht lesbar , ein systemchack unter xp bringt das in ordnung
<hudo> danach war aber zb java unter firefox weg
<TheInfinity> hudo: das klingt überaus ungesund Oo
<TheInfinity> hudo: du nutzt dasselbe profil unter linux und windows? urgs.
<TheInfinity> hudo: sorry, dann habe ich keine ahnung. da kann an so vielen stellen was kaputt sein ...
<koegs> hudo: ich empfehle dir getrennte profile zu nutzen und ggfl. Firefox Sync zu verwenden
<koegs> ich hatte früher mit einem geteilten Profil nur Probleme
 * TheInfinity würde das unterstützen
<poseless> Hallo, meine Frage/Problem bezieht sich auf wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASURO. Bei der Eingabe von "sudo cat /proc/tty/driver/usbserial" wird die zweite Zeile nicht ausgegeben. Auch der Vorschlag das System herunterzufahren und alle Verbindungen zu kappen hat nicht geholfen. Hat jemand eine Idee?
<dadrc> Und was ist mit der dicken roten Box?
<koegs> welche dicke rote Box? :D
<poseless> Das Programm brltty hat ich bereits deinstalliert.
<poseless> habe*
<koegs> poseless: anders, hast du den rest probiert, also das arbeiten mit cutecom?
<zergo> hallo wie kann ich bei herunterfahren des pc die statusmeldungen sehen und nicht das bild von ubuntu (ubuntu 10.04)
<koegs> zergo: wenn du es nur temporär sehen willst, soll ein drücken der Escape-Taste behilflich sein
<sash_> Ich hab hier ein RAID zu reparieren (Unter Ubuntu 10.04.3, bevor einer fragt :P). Ich habe in /var/log/syslog "md0 is not clean -- starting background reconstruction" stehen. Weiß jemand, ob und ggf. wie ich mir den Status dieser Rekonstruktion anschauen kann?
<koegs> sash_: was sagt "mdadm --detail /dev/md0"?
<koegs> oder eben cat/proc/mdstat
<sysdef> koegs: s/t/t /
<koegs> sysdef: das trau ich dem sash_ zu :)
<sash_> koegs: mdadm: http://pastebin.com/1XGEMFY5
<sash_> Ich find, dass das irgendwie kacke aussieht.
<koegs> bei nem raid6, 3 removed, do the math(s)
<sash_> Ja, klar. Ich weiß. Aber irgendwas ist da nicht so, wie es mir gesagt wurde, dass es sei.
<koegs> konkret?
<sash_> Ist aber recht seltsam, dass er da von Reconstruction brabbelt, ich da aber nix von sehe.
<sash_> Ich schau nochmal, bevor ich mich hier melde. Mal nen Zettel und nen Stift in die Hand nehmen und nochmal nachdenken.
<koegs> ich seh da nur active und degraded, aber nix von reconstruction
<sash_> Das sagt er aber im Syslog.
<koegs> ach da oben, hm
<sash_> Also, sdb3, sdf3 und sde3 sollten eigentlich laufen, sdc und sdd nicht. Und da ist an sich je ein Rebuild möglich.
<koegs> sash_: was sagt denn /proc/mdstat
<sash_> koegs: http://pastebin.com/SHGigDQW
<sash_> Bin kurz afk.
<sash_> koegs: So, wieder da. Ideen?
<koegs> grad nicht :(
<sash_> Ich weiß grad auch nicht, wieso ich in --detail /dev/md0 6 Platten (Also 5 ausm Raid und eine Spare habe) Es sind an sich nur 5 Platten insgesamt. Ich schau nochmal.
<sysdef> fetter desktop-pc
<sash_> sysdef: Hmm?
<sash_> Das ist kein Desktop-PC. Naja, schon. Die Platten sind aber aus nem qnap-NAS.
<sysdef> ubuntu auf ner nas? :o
<sash_> Nein. Die Platten sind ausgebaut und hängen an einem Ubuntu-Rechner, weil das NAS irgendwie so halb gestorben ist.
<sash_> koegs: So, da alles, was ich kann, nicht funktionierte, hab ich jetzt, da Backups existieren, einfach mal ein mdadm --create losgelassen und es rebuildet gerade was. Mal schauen, obs geht.
<apollo13> leute mit backups? faszinierend, mein weltbild bricht gerade zusammen
<sash_> Ja, vor Allem, da das nicht mein Zeug ist ;) Aber so richtig Backups sind auch nicht. Die überlebenden Platten wurden halt vor der Frickelei noch schnell gespiegelt.
<sash_> koegs: Und jetzt der Resync-Fortschritt auch in /proc/mdstat
<koegs> ok
<sash_> 28 Stunden Rebuild ;)
<dAnjou> kanns sein, dass cheese in oneiric keinen spiegel effekt mehr hat?
<apollo13> also mein 3.2.2 hat noch welche
<dAnjou> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cheese/+bug/853509
<dAnjou> boah, immer diese regressions -.-
<sash_> Cheese ist irgendwie sowieso immer kaputter geworden, seit es gnome3 gibt, hab ich das Gefühl. Nicht unbedingt ubuntu-related.
<S1lv3R> Kann mir jmd ein guenstigen vServer Anbieter empfehlen?
<deem> S1lv3R: das gehört ganz klar nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic =)
<elementz> tach allerseits
<elementz> wo ist unter oneiric/unity der systemprotokollbetrachter verschwunden? gemeint ist der hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien?highlight=systemprotokoll
<elementz> verschwunden/hin verschwunden
<jokrebel> elementz: Gib mal in der Dash-Suchzeile syst" ein, da sollte er dann (u.A.) aufgelistet sein.
<elementz> btw, was ist eigentlich mit /var/log/messages passiert? was ist jetzt das äquivalent dazu? weiss das jemand?
<deem> vermutlich lastlog bzw syslog
<elementz> jokrebel: jupp. das scheint der dann doch zu sein, hatte in erinnerung das der automatisch alle logfiles öffnet, und man das nicht händisch machen muss
<elementz> deem: thx
<jokrebel> elementz: /var/log/syslog
<elementz> jokrebel: ok. gut zu wissen. 
<[AI]> hallo, ich habe vor ein par tagen mit einem skript manuel einige softwarepakete installiert. da diese nun mit dpkg -i nicht gelistet werden wollte ich fragen, wie cih diese wieder entfernen kann?
<[AI]> mit apt ist das scheinbar nicht moeglich, da der paketmanager nichts von den paketen "weiss"
<[AI]> *manuell
<[AI]> apt-get remove nginx sagt zb, dass das paket nicht installiert ist. ein whereis nginx zeigt mir aber, dass es auf der platte ist
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: schau in dem script nach - und wenn das kein uninstall bietet: you lose, ärger dich dass du an apt vorbeigearbeitet hast. ;)
<jokrebel> [AI]: Wenn dann mit einem hoffentlich vorhandenen Deistallations-Script.
<[AI]> nein, leider nicht
<LetoThe2nd> too bad, you lose.
<[AI]> lol
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: was soll man sonst auch sagen... viel spass beim manuell raussuchen was das script angestellt hat und händischem rückgängigmachen :P
<fr00d> Hallo
<[AI]> wie durchsuche ich meine ganze partition nach dem begriff "test" zb?
<fr00d> Kann mir wer sagen wie ich zu den zwei bestehenden Desktops unter Gnome3 noch zwei hinzufügen kann? Ich hab in den Systemeinstellungen nichts gefunden.
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: z.b. grep innerhalb dateien, find in dateinamen
<[AI]> find / -name "nginx"?
<[AI]> und wie mache ich aussnahmen? dass er zb nicht media durchsucht
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: man find?
<fr00d> Uah, das geht ja dynamisch, wenn ich auf der zweiten Arbeitsfläche ein Programm öffne wird die dritte Arbeitsfläche hinzugefügt.
<pog> kann ich eine Client grad sofort sperren, wenn ich seh, dass der nur gewisse Pfade auf Scripts absucht? hab das vorher gerade im Webserverlog beobachtet ...
<pog> komisch und erst noch auf einem Server, der nur per IP Adresse erreichbar ist.
<[AI]> wenn ich mit finde / -name "nginx" nichts mehr finde, sollte alles weg sein, oder?
<[AI]> bzw *nginx*
<jokrebel> pog: trennen - neu connecten - neue IP haben - Ruhe haben?
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: steht irgendwo geschrieben, dass das komische script in jedem pfad oder dateinamen und jeder abhängigkeit die es reingezogen hat diesen begriff untergebracht hat?
<LetoThe2nd> [AI]: falls ja, dann ja. ansonsten: nein.
<pog> jokrebel: es erschreckt mich, dass der Server so im Schuss steht, bevor er eigentlich uber einen Namen erreichbar ist...
<pog> mein php-log geht irgendwie immer noch nicht, dafuer hab ichdas gesehen...
<poseless>  wie kann ich eine datei per "pastebinit" hier "posten" bzw verlinken. kann mein Problem nicht in 3 Zeilen formulieren. Bin kein Schriftsteller :D
<jokrebel> poseless: Entweder Du folgst dem im Topic angegeben Link und postest das dort. Oder, falls Du wirklich pasbinit dafür nutzen willst muss Du die dieses Tool erstmal installieren.
<poseless> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405582/
<poseless> danke, jokrebel das sollte hoffentlich mein Problem in etwas beschreiben.
<poseless> etwa*
<jokrebel> poseless: Oha. Robotersteuerung…
<poseless> :) wollt hier mal anfangen hab sonst keinen blassen Schimmer.
<bullgard4> Wie kommt es, daß Banshee eine .ogg-Datei von mir mit Aussetzern abspielt, Audacious hingegen nicht?
<poseless> Oder kennt jemand einen bessere Plattform wo ich mein Problem posten kann?
<jokrebel> poseless: Bei so was speziellem ist vermutlich viel Geduld erforderlich. Besser noch, als hier zu fragen, wäre in diesem Fall vielleicht im Ubuntuusers-Forum zu suchen (und falls nicht zu finden) dort mal zu Fragen.
<poseless> jokrebel: okay, vielen dank.
<jokrebel> poseless: Aber bleib ruhig auch mal noch ne Zeit hier, vielleicht weis ja jemand, der erst später ließt, noch was dazu.
<fist> hey, ich habe für ein simulationsprogramm windows installieren muessen. die aufgaben mit dme programm habe ich erledigt und wuerde nun gerne windows wieder runterwerfen. die partitionsuebersicht ist wie folgt: http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg854/scaled.php?server=854&filename=60787151.png&res=medium 
<fist> reicht es einfach die ntfs sachen zu entfernen?
<fist> sprich sda2 und sda2
<kooldavi> fist: du kannst die partitionen löschen und eine neue erstellen oder deine ext4 partition vergrößern... je nachdem, was dir lieber ist => also ja
<ppq> fist: du wirst wahrscheinlich den bootloader reparieren müssen. guck mal im ubuntuusers wiki unter GRUB2 --> reparatur.
<fist> ich musste ihn bereits einmal reparieren, weil windows ihn einfach zerlegt hat bei der installation
<kooldavi> ppq: kann er nicht einfach den loader updaten?
<fist> desewegen wollte ich es über ubuntu und nicht windows machen
<ppq> fist: okay, dann wird das nicht mehr nötig sein und es reicht, die partitionen zu löschen
<fist> okay, einfach löschen, umformatieren auf ext4 und meiner hauptpartition zuweisen
<sdx23> Lediglich das Grub-Menü enthält dann noch den - dann funktionslosen - Eintrag für Windows.
<fist> kk der würde nicht weiter stören
<fist> danke sehr
<dakira> kann mir jmd. ein Programm zum Auslesen von Audio-CDs empfehlen? am liebsten waere mir, wenn aus einer internetdb direkt die titel gelesen und eingetragen werden
<Fuchs> k3b kann es 
<jokrebel> dakira: Die gängigen Audio-Player können das.
<Haraldo> dakira, Audio-Juicer nehme ich gerne, nach CDex aus Windows-Zeiten.
<ppq> soundjuicer ist auch einen blick wert
<Fuchs> dakira: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen  dada
<sdx23> picard auch, insbesondere den Teil mit den Metadaten.
<dakira> Kaufe seit etlichen Jahren nur noch Platten mit MP3-Downloadcode.. bin das gar nicht mehr gewoehnt zu rippen ;)
<dakira> sdx23: picard ist aber "nur" zum taggen oder?
<sdx23> das hat mindestens auch so ein "cd-lookup" Dings.
<kooldavi> weiß jemand, wie der dienst heißt, der den akku-ladestand anzeigt? kann man den neustarten oder reseten?
<kooldavi> (beim laptop)
<Fuchs> sdx23: das kann afaik nicht rippen, Irrtum vorbehalten
<bullgard4> kooldavi: Er heißt unter anderem "Energieeinstellungen".
<Fuchs> die Programme in obiger Liste koennen. Aber ja, piccard zum taggen ist nett (ist afaik auch die offizielle Applikation von musicbrainz oder so gewesen) 
<Haraldo> Ist Picard in etwa mit mp3tag vergleichbar?
<tobiasgies> Nabend allerseits. Nach der Installation bootet mein Xubuntu leider nur im Wiederherstellungsmodus. Booten im normalen Modus ohne quiet in der Kernel-Zeile bringt folgende Ausgabe: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/214977/IMG_20120212_201440.jpg - danach friert das Ding ein. Ich hatte erst den radeon-Treiber im Verdacht, den also mal zur modprobe.blacklist hinzugefügt, ergibt aber das gleiche Bild in größer. Hatte dann auch mal 24 Stunden gewar
<tobiasgies> tet ob der fsck irgendwann fertig wird. Tut er nicht.
<dakira> tobiasgies: aber du bist sicher, dass du das mit der vollvberschluesslung alles richtig gemacht hast?
<tobiasgies> Ich hatte bei der Installation von der alternate-CD schon das Problem, dass die Installation bei "Erkennung der Netzwerkhardware - Hardwareerkennung wird durchgeführt - 0%" stehen bleibt. Das hat aber funktioniert, indem ich statt der alt die netinst genommen hab.
<tobiasgies> ziemlich.
<tobiasgies> ich habe ein von der Partitionsaufteilung her ein exakt gleiches Setup auch auf dem Laptop installiert, über den ich gerade mit euch chatte. Außerdem bootet das Teil ja im Single User.
 * tobiasgies guckt sich mal die Syslog an...
<kooldavi> bullgard4: und wie kann ich das neustarten/reseten?
<bullgard4> kooldavi: Im Normalfall ist Ubuntu so eingestellt, daß dieser "Dienst" automatisch gestartet wird bei jedem Neustart Deines Rechners. --  Bitte sag zuerst einml, wie Deine Ubuntu-Version und Deine GUI heißen.   --  Und was bemängelst Du?
<kooldavi> bullgard4: benutzte ubuntu 11.04 kernel 3.0.0-15-generic mit gnome. ich habe den verdacht, dass der ladezustand des akkus falsch angzeigt wird, da der laptop erst 1 1/2 jahre alt ist und nur noch bis angeblich 49% lädt
<kooldavi> bullgard4: jedesmal, nachdem ich ihn im akku-betrieb benutzt habe schwinden die prozente dahin...
<koegs> 3.0er Kernel in 11.04? Gibt es da nen bestimmten Grund für?
<kooldavi> sry. meinte 11.10
<bullgard4> kooldavi: Dann würde ich den Laptoprechner voll herunterfahren, ausschalten, wieder einschalten und wieder hochfahren. Und den Anzeigewert vergleichen. Es ist möglich, daß Dein Akku schwach auf der Brust ist und das geschilderte Ergebnis korrekt ist.
<tobiasgies> hmmm... sobald ich remount-rw im single user mache hängt sich das teil auf. riecht tatsächlich nach FS kaputt, oder dakira?
<kooldavi> bullgard4: manchmal habe ich aber auch das phänomen, dass nach einer längeren auszeit plötlich wieder 100% angezeigt werden. wenn ich dann neustarte sind die 49% wieder da
<bullgard4> kooldavi: Hm, dieses "manchmal" ist ein Fehler (Bug). Du solltest in diesen Fällen (wenn Du das wieder einmal bemerkst) das Log /var/log/dmesg bzw. /var/log/dmesg.0 analysieren auf Fehlermeldungen bei "ACPI".
<kooldavi> bullgard4: ok. werde ich tun
<bekks> kooldavi: Das riecht nam einem defekten Akku.
<kooldavi> bekks: also am besten bald einen neuen kaufen?
<kooldavi> bekks: oder fällt das auch unter einen garantiefall?
<bekks> kooldavi: Akkus sind Verbrauchsmaterial, solange Du nicht einen gravierenden Mangel innerhalb von 6 Monaten nachweist.
<TheInfinity> und je nach akkunutzung und qualität sind 1,5 jahre auch n recht langer zeitraum.
<bekks> ack.
 * TheInfinity würd aber mal ne windows installation starten um zu schauen ob das n acpi bug ist (je nach laptop auch möglich) oder ob der akku einfach tot ist
<jokrebel> kooldavi: Und eineinhalb Jahre ist eine durchaus denkbare "Verschleißzeit" für einen Akku (vor allem bei intensiver Benutzung und/oder mangelnder Pflege)
<kooldavi> jokrebel: intensive nutzung trifft gut zu :)
<bekks> kooldavi: Ja, dann ist der einfach tot.
<TheInfinity> kooldavi: du kannst ja mal die anzahl der ladezyklen etc rauskriegen.
<kooldavi> dachte mir nut, dass 1 1/2 jahre etwas kurz ist, aber ok
<TheInfinity> kooldavi: was für ein laptop ist das?
<bekks> Bei intensiver Nutzung sind 1.5 Jahre eine Ewigkeit.
<kooldavi> TheInfinity: acer aspire 5741g
<TheInfinity> huh auch noch acer. nicht grade als qualitätshersteller bekannt ... müsstest du genauer auf die akkuwerte / seriennummer achten, aber ich vermute auch tot.
<kooldavi> ok
<poseless> Ich will noch ein hier nachfragen bevor ich im ubuntuusers-forum nachfrage. Hier mein Probelm: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405582/
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/214977/IMG_20120212_201440.jpg zeigt keine Auffälligkeiten. Findest Du keine Hinweise in /var/log/dmesg bzw. /var/log/dmesg.0?
<jokrebel> poseless: Tipp am Rande. Nicht jeder klickt gerne Links an, ohne den geringsten Anhaltspunkt um was es sich dreht.
<poseless> tut mir leid. Das Problem dreht sich um den Artikel "http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ASURO". Die 2 Zeile wird nich ausgegeben. 
<bullgard4> poseless: Ich kann jokrebel's Anmerkung nur unterstreichen.
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, hat sich erstmal erledigt, ich schau jetzt erst mal ob neu installieren was bringt. wenn nicht, werd ich danach mal diese dateien durchforsten, vielen dank für den tipp schonmal
<poseless> Ist das aussreichend, ich hoffe es...
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: "[19:51]	<tobiasgies>	bullgard4, hat sich erstmal erledigt, ich schau jetzt erst mal ob neu installieren was bringt." <- Das klingt so ähnlich wie: "Und wenn man nicht mehr weiter weiß, bildet man einen Arbeitskreis." --  Ich hoffe, Du hast Glück mit dem Neuinstallieren. Aber oft sind dadurch die Probleme nicht aus der Welt, und Du mußt Dich ans Entwanzen wagen.
<jokrebel> poseless: Eine Beschreibung Deines Problems/Vorhabens ala "Muss bei der Steuerung meines Roboters immer erst USB abstecken und rebooten" (falls dem so ist?) wär vermutlich _noch_ besser.
<dreamon> Was muß ich machen wenn ich -> sudo badblocks -v /dev/hda1 > bad-blocks -> mache aber die Ausgabe nicht nur in der Datei bad-blocks bekommen möchte, sondern gleichzeitig im Terminal mitverfolgen kann?
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, jau. ich werd erst mal den weg des geringsten widerstands versuchen, und dann mal schauen was passiert.
<bullgard4> dreamon: Eine Lösung: Das Programm "tee".
<poseless> jokrebl, Ist das Problem nicht klar genug formuliert? 
<dreamon> bullgard4, Also -> sudo badblocks -v /dev/hda1 | tee > bad-blocks | echo -> hmm.. echo wird wohl nicht gehen
<jokrebel> poseless: In Deinen Zeilen hier (und auch in Deinem Paste) ist keine Rede von dem was Du tust und vorhast. Dass es da um (vermutliche) Robotersteuerung geht weiß ich auch nur, weil ich bei ubuntuusers nachgeschaut habe, was sich hinter asuro verbirgt. Vielleicht wüsste ja einer die Lösung (ggf. nur ein USB-Problem?) schaut sich das aber gar nicht genauer an weil er Asuro nicht kennt?
<kooldavi> dreamon: "sudo badblocks -v /dev/hda1 | tee bad-blocks"
<dreamon> kooldavi, Danke.. habe zu kompliziert gedacht.
<ppq> dreamon: nur so aus interesse - wieso rufst du badblocks manuell auf? wenn das ein ext2/3/4 ist, kann e2fsck das auch selbst, was auf jeden fall zu bevorzugen ist, weil die liste gleich "eingepflegt" wird.
<dreamon> ppq, Ist eine Windows Festplatte. Ntfs und die macht so verdächtige geräusche.. Laufwerksverwaltung zeigt keine Infos an.
<dreamon> Die Ausgabe soweit -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/840789/ -> Sind das nun schon defekte Sektoren?
<[AI]> ist es moeglich, dass ich eine software (truecryt) immer als root starten ohne zuvor das passwort einzugeben?
<[AI]> -n
<ppq> 319360% erledigt? hm :D
<ppq> [AI]: ja, genau das wird im truecrypt artikel im ubuntuusers wiki besprochen
<dreamon> ppq, Jo sieht komisch aus.. hab mich auch gewundert..
<[AI]> okay danke ppq 
<ppq> dreamon: verdächtige geräusche? weia. ein backup hast du ja hoffentlich. ich würde ja eher einen smart "long" test starten, bei solchen symptomen
<dreamon> Sind das nun defekte Sektoren?  Dachte er zeigt was an, wie sehr defekt es ist.
<ppq> nein, das ist nur eine fortschrittsanzeige
<dreamon> ppq, Ich mach mal eine dd_rescue auf eine neue HDD.. das zeigt auch defekte Sektoren an.. und man hat gleich ein backup. ;)
<duelle> Hallo, ich habe aus Versehen die falsche Partition formatiert und würde gern die Daten retten. Ich habe mit ddrescue bereits ein Abbild gespeichert. Leider kann testdisk den bootsektor nicht finden :( Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie ich weiter vorgehen sollte?
<ppq> dreamon: okay. das mit dem backup hätte eigentlich der erste schritt sein müssen :)
<[AI]> ist es moeglich, bei xfce den standard-mail-client auf "gmail" zu setzten? quasi webmail anstatt thunderbird o.ä.
<ppq> duelle: wenn testdisk nichts mehr findet, sind deine chancen leider nicht so gut, fürchte ich... aber photorec kann vielleicht noch einzelne dateien wiederherstellen... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<duelle> ppq, Testdisk findet die Partition schon - nur das "Rebuild BS" scheint irgendwie nicht zu funktionieren ... zumindest bekomme ich dort nicht die Möglichkeit eine Liste anzuzeigen wie es im Ubuntu-Wiki steht .. 
<ppq> [AI]: das ist eine browsereinstellung. gurgel mal nach '"mailto:" gmail' mit dem namen deines browsers, da dürfte sich etwas finden
<TheInfinity> [AI]: https://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=de&q=xfce+gmail+standard+mailclient&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 - google ist was tolles :)
<[AI]> ppq: jo das mailto handling hab ich schon ich will jedoch dass auch ubuntu/xfce bei mailstuff den internet explorer (ne spass, chrome ;)) oeffnet
<ppq> [AI]: schau mal in die beschreibung des pakets desktop-webmail, ob das was für dich ist
<tobiasgies> da bin ich wieder... auch nach dem neuinstallieren bleibt mein ubuntu beim boot hängen. Wonach sollte ich in /var/log/dmesg suchen? auf jeden fall finde ich schonmal ein problem mit meiner wlan-karte(?): rt2800_init_eeprom: Error - Invalid RT chipset detected.
<tobiasgies> im rechner steckt eine linksys wmp600n
<jan77> ich habe eben gerade neu installiert, updates eingespielt, proprietären nvidia treiber geladen und gnome3 draufgemacht. jetzt behauptet er (auch unter unity), dass wlan würde "nicht verwaltet"...hä?
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: Nopaste bitte /var/log/dmesg.0
<tobiasgies> jan77, alternate install cd benutzt?
<TheInfinity> jan77: fremdquellen mit modifikationen an der /etc/networking/interfaces geschichte / mit änderungen am gnome core / am networkmanager?
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, nopaste unter konsole? da gab's doch ein tool, oder?
<ppq> jan77: 'sudo rfkill | pastebinit' bitte 
<jan77> tobiasgies: ja
<ppq> tobiasgies: pastebinit :)
<jan77> TheInfinity: nein, gar nichts
<tobiasgies> aufm weg
<Flash63> tobiasgies rt2800pci unterstützt noch keine Dualband WLAN-Karten
<ppq> jan77: sorry, 'rfkill list' sollte das eben sein.
<TheInfinity> jan77: naja, eine fremdquelle doch mindest. woher kommt sonst gnome3?
<bullgard4> tobiasgies:  Verwendungsbeispiel: '~$ pastebinit /var/log/dmesg.0'.
<jan77> TheInfinity: aus dem offiziellen repository
<TheInfinity> jan77: dann gib mal die /var/log/syslog
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, das kann ich auch ohne pastebin: (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<jan77> ppq: Soft/Hard blocked: no
<tobiasgies> /var/log/dmesg evtl. interessanter? die hat inhalt
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: Ja.
<SerdarKK> moin
<anarchomarx> gibt es eine möglichkeit, einen Composite-Manager unter Lubuntu (LXDE-Openbox) zu aktivieren?
<SerdarKK> kann man bei dd_rescue auch die bs angeben?
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, http://paste.ubuntu.com/840827/
<bekks> SerdarKK: ja.
<bekks> SerdarKK: man dd_rescue
<tobiasgies> jan77, schau generell mal in deine /etc/network/interfaces. Wenn die WLAN-Karte da drin steht, wird sie nicht vom network-manager verwaltet. Kannst sie da raus löschen, dann ist NWM wieder am Zug.
<SerdarKK>  da kommt immer no manual entry fpr ... darum frag ich doch :P
<SerdarKK> for*
<tobiasgies> SerdarKK, du hast ja offensichtlich internetzugang... schau im zweifelsfall in einer der zahllosen online-kopien der manpages nach :)
<bekks> SerdarKK: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<tobiasgies> Flash63, d.h. mal probeweise rt2800pci in die Blacklist packen?
<jan77> tobiasgies: ja, da steht sie drin... warum auch immer die installation von gnome3 das gemacht hat...
<tobiasgies> jan77, na denn: rauslöschen, reboot, sollte gehen
<Flash63> ja, rt2800pci sperren tobiasgies
<tobiasgies> *test*
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: Deine Partition sda6 ist verschlüsselt?
<Flash63> versuche es mal mit dem Ralink-Treiber http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/2591002/ tobiasgies
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, ja. das ist meine datenpartition
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, äh, quatsch. das ist mein /
<tobiasgies> sda5 ist ebenfalls verschlüsselt, mit random data, ist mein swap.
<SerdarKK> kann mir bitte jemand kurz sagen wie man bei dd_rescue die bs angeben kann, dachte immer so wie bei dd das funktioniert aber nicht :P
<tobiasgies> Flash63, rt2800pci blacklisten hats gebracht! \o/
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: ok. --  Ich analysiere mal weiter. qrx
<Flash63> dann teste mal den Ralink-Treiber. Ob der sich problemlos unter Kernel 3.x bauen läßt ---? tobiasgies
<tobiasgies> SerdarKK, ... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=man+dd_rescue
<tobiasgies> Flash63, ich werds mal testen. ralink ist der herstellertreiber?
<Flash63> ja tobiasgies
<Flash63> Anleitung wurde bereits verlinkt tobiasgies
<tobiasgies> jau, hatte ich gesehen. *rumtest*
<SerdarKK> also -b größe oder wie?
<jan77> tobiasgies: cool, geht - danke!
<tobiasgies> top :)
<tobiasgies> jan77, das hatte mich gestern nämlich auch verwirrt. das ist bei mir passiert, als ich die alt-install auf meinem laptop übers wlan hab laufen lassen. da schreibt der installer dann halt das wlan in die interfaces, was network-manager nicht abkann.
<jan77> ahh, das hatte also gar nichts mit der gnome installation zu tun. klar - ich hatte natürlich vorher auch nicht in das menü geschaut, wozu auch
<tobiasgies> (war mir überhaupt auch neu, dass der alt-installer auch wlan kann. man lernt nie aus.)
<Flash63> ist auch rel. neu. Die Alternate-Installation kann ja nur die interfaces zur Konfiguration des Netzwerks nutzen tobiasgies
<tobiasgies> is klar. nur muss der installer das unbedingt auch in die interfaces des installierten systems schreiben, wenn man network-manager installiert hat?
 * tobiasgies schreibt mal nen feature request...
<SerdarKK> das kann doch nicht sein bei dd_rescue -b 1024 usw. braucht der 28Stunden.... muss ich da irgendwie 1024k angeben?
<bekks> LOL.
<bekks> Setz das mal auf 16 oder 32 MB(!) soft block size.
<Flash63> passiert anscheinend nur bei einer Konfiguration über WLAN. Ethernet läßt sich ja einfacher temporär aktivieren ohne etwas in die Konfiguration zu schreiben
<tobiasgies> SerdarKK, denke schon. der default-wert für -b ist 16K
<tobiasgies> = 16384
<SerdarKK> ich verstehs gerade überhaupt nicht
<tobiasgies> bemüh nen taschenrechner, 1024*1024*16
<SerdarKK> dachte die blocksize ist zwischen 512 und 4086 byte?
<bekks> Falsch gedacht.
<SerdarKK> egal welches os
<bekks> Die Blockgröße, mit der dd(rescue) lesen kann, ist frei wählbar.
<bekks> Und mit 512 oder 4096 zu lesen ist performancetechnisch einfach Blödsinn.
<SerdarKK> gut aber der mbr ist auf jeden fall 512 groß oder?
<jan77> Flash63: klar, weil da ja auch keine verschlüsselung dazwischen liegt
<bekks> SerdarKK: Nein.
<bekks> SerdarKK: Der MBR ist 448 Bytes groß, dahinter folgen 64Byte für die primäre Partitionstabelle.
<sdx23> SerdarKK: "Hardware"-Blocksize != dd-lese-Blocksize
<tobiasgies> Flash63, meine wlan-karte gibt sich als RT2800 aus- nicht als RT2860... dafür finde ich auf der ralink-seite keine treiber :/
<SerdarKK> ich verstehe aber nicht wieso dann ne höhere blocksize auch gleichzeitig höhere leistung bedeutet
<Flash63> Anleitung & passendes Treiberpaket wurden bereits verlinkt. tobiasgies
<bekks> Weil dann 16M/32M auf einmal gelesen werden, was ziemlich genau dem Cache deiner Festplatte entspricht.
<Flash63> paste mal lspci -nnk tobiasgies
<bekks> Offensichtlich ist das schneller als 512 Byte zu lesen, sie an den Controller zu geben, zu warten bis der das "Ok, habe ich bekommen" gesendet hat und dann wieder die nächsten 512Byte zu lesen.
<bullgard4> tobiasgies: Ich finde Fehler in den Zeilen 153, 399, 793, 919-921, 929-935, 936-937, 966. Wenn Du diesen Fehlermeldungen nachgehst und  sie beseitigen kannst, sollte Dein Rechner funktionieren. --  Ich vermute einen Zusammenhang mit Deiner Verschlüsselung, habe da aber nicht genug KIenntnisse.
<bullgard4> -I
<sdx23> dreamon: du suchst "read"
<SerdarKK> der dd_rescue befehl behauptet aber ohne angabe von bs schneller zu sein als mit. kann das sein wenn der feualt wert 16k ist und ich 16M angegeben habe?
<dreamon> sdx23, Du meinst mich? 
<sdx23> dreamon: nein, den Weihnachtsmann ;)
<bekks> SerdarKK: Das möchte ich bitte mal in einem nopaste sehen.
<bekks> SerdarKK: Inklusive der genauen BEfehle die Du da aufrufst.
<dreamon> sdx23, Hast du auf meine offtopic Frage geantwortet?
<sdx23> dreamon: Ja. Gib mal in ein Terminal: ls ; read
<sdx23> bzw. besser xterm eben das ausführen lassen.
<tobiasgies> Flash63, http://paste.ubuntu.com/840871/
<dreamon> sdx23, "xterm ls ; read" -> da geht das xterm aber auch sofort zu.
<sdx23> Ja, weil da die Shell xterm ls ausführt und danach ein read in eben der Shell
<sdx23> Du willst sowas da: xterm -e bash -c "ls; read" vs xterm -e bash -c "ls"
<tobiasgies> bullgard4, in einigen der zeilen die du gepostet hast kann ich keine fehler sehen. (153 ist z.b. die kernel command line) die fehler die ich sehe sind ACPI (muss stimmen, der rechner dröhnt wie sonstewas) und die wlan-karte. danke dass du dir so viel arbeit gemacht hast!
<Flash63> der Treiber rt2860sta ist bei der Geräte-ID 1814:0601 geeignet tobiasgies
<sdx23> dreamon: man benutze auch die Forumssuche/Google: "Terminal offen halten" o.ä.
<tobiasgies> Flash63, danke. wie kann ich das in zukunft selbst rausfinden?
<dreamon> sdx23, oho.. ist nicht ganz so einfach zu verstehen. Danke
<sdx23> dreamon: doch. Das xterm führt ne bash aus, die bash führt "ls; read" aus. Solange "ls; read" nicht fertig ist, ist die bash nicht fertig, schliesst sich das xterm nicht.
<SerdarKK> bekks die Befehle dd_rescue -b 16M /dev/sdb /dev/sda =ca. 5Stunden vs. dd_rescue /dev/sdb /dev/sda =ca. 3 stunden
<SerdarKK> kann dir das atm nicht anders geben weil ich in meinem testrechner keine netzwerkkarte hab
<LetoThe2nd> gabs da nicht irgendnen trick mit windows 7 und samba? die freigabe gibt quasi maximale rechte raus, aber win7 weigert sich trotzdem drauf zu schreiben. von xp aus gehts.
<dreamon> sdx23, Geht auf jedenfall Tadellos!
<bekks> SerdarKK: Dann beantworte mir nochmal meine Frage bzgl. lsb_release -a
<Flash63> da gibt es div. Möglichkeiten, wichtig ist wie gesagt die Geräte-ID tobiasgies
<dreamon> sdx23, Wenn ich angenommen 5sekunden offen lassen will.. kann ich da ein sleep oder wait einfügen?
<sdx23> dreamon: ja, dann ersetze read durch sleep 5
 * koegs denkt immer noch, dass das ziel ein ganz anderes ist und man das evtl. eleganter lösen könnte
<elementz> nabend: kann jemand was mit folgendem strace anfangen? http://pastebin.com/vhMLibRq ich versuche die ganze zeit winecfg ans laufen zu bekommen, aber das crasht die ganze zeit. zeile 8, 9
<dreamon> sdx23, Letzte Frage. Mir fällt gerade auf, das ich den Tastaturfokus verliere, solange das Fenster aufgeht. Was ich eingebe, landet in dem xterm. Kann ich das was gegen tun?
<Flash63> z.B. http://www.pcidatabase.com/vendor_details.php?id=1633, oder modinfo, oder oder tobiasgies
<bekks> elementz: Welcher Teil von "no such file or directory" ist denn unklar? :)
<elementz> bekks: der teil der mir sagt wozu das file da sein sollte, und warum es erwartet wird. 
<bekks> elementz: Diese Angaben wirst Du in strace nicht finden. :)
<elementz> bekks: und genau deshalb frag ich ja hier ;-)
<SerdarKK> @ bekks mir läuft leider die zeit weg hätte das gerne mal mit dd_rescue gemacht :P muss doch acronis herhalten...  Ich versuch das morgen nochmal mit dd_rescue und dann sogar mit netzwerkkarte. Danke euch erstmal soweit
<elementz> es scheint so zu sein, dass "fips mode" teil von gcrypt ist... aber viel weiter hat mich das jetzt auch nicht gebracht. diese info...
<SerdarKK> schönen abend noch haut rein 
<sdx23> dreamon: mit entsprechenden Optionen für xterm. Es gibt auch Zenity oder xdialog.
<dreamon> sdx23, Ok, will dich nicht weiter damit nerven. Das kann ich auch nachlesen. Danke
<tobiasgies> Flash63, lsmod sagt: rt2860sta used by 0. Wenn ich rt2800pci nicht in grub blackliste, hängt er sich auch immer noch beim boot weg.
<Flash63> einfach in die /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf eintragen tobiasgies
<Guest62617> gibt es auch einen channel für windows xp/7?
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> ##windows zB.
<Guest62617> Danke
<tobiasgies> stellt sich dann jetzt nur noch die frage, warum network-manager meint, das gerät sei nicht betriebsbereit. ralink-treiber ließ sich übrigens erfolgreich builden, ich hab auch die neueste rt2860.bin von der ralink-seite in /lib/firmware abgelegt
<bekks> tobiasgies: Ist denn das Modul auch geladen, und betriebsbereit? dmesg und lsmod verschaffen Dir da Auskunft.
<tobiasgies> bekks: lsmod sagt ja, ist geladen. aber: dmesg: !!! rt28xx initialized fail !!!
<bekks> Und in den Zeilen drum herum steht auch warum das so ist.
<duelle> Hallo, aus irgendeinem Grund wurde meine verschlüsselte Festplatte auf 8 MB verkleinert. Aber von mir nicht formatiert! - Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, die Partitionstabelle irgendwie wiederherzustellen?
<bekks> JA, mit dem Backup, das du ja hast.
<Flash63> dann erneut dmesg und lsmod pasten  tobiasgies:
<Flash63> teste die karte ansonsten mal in einem anderen PCI-Steckplatz  tobiasgies:
<ppq> duelle: ich hoffe für dich, dass das keine ssd von intel ist...
<bekks> Flash63: Das wird nichts bringen.
<bekks> Flash63: Erstmal in dmesg gucken, was das Problem ist - dmesg.
<duelle> ppq, Nein keine SSD, ganz normale SATA 500gb 
<tobiasgies> hm... das mit der ralink-firmware war wohl keine so gute idee. mit der firmware die bei ubuntu dabei war hatte ich das problem nicht. natürlich hab ichs backuppen vergessen. *firmware googel*
<tobiasgies> s/das problem/die meldungen die ich jetzt sehe/
<duelle> Nachdem ich bisher meine daten von einer normalen platte nicht wiederkriege, wurde jetzt ohne mein (wissentliches) zutun einfach eine Partition verkleinert :( Kann ich die Größe notfalls versuchen manuell zu ändern? Denn eigentlich liegt die Partition am Ende der Platte
<ppq> duelle: zieh ein backup-image, dann kannst du versuchen mit testdisk was zu retten
<Flash63> Du kannst die rt2860.bin in /lib/firmware manuell löschen und das Firmwarepaket aus den Repos reinstallieren  tobiasgies:
<duelle> ppq, Bei testdisk muss ich aber eine partition wählen oder nicht? Derzeit wird ein großteil der partition als "free space" angezeigt ... 
<ppq> duelle: testdisk kann auch partitionstabellen wiederherstellen
<Flash63> Paket über apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware  tobiasgies
<superpsycho> hi
<duelle> ppq, ich lasse gerade mal gpart scannen ... mal sehen ob da etwas bei raus kommt. sonst habe ich gerade die Funktion maximize extended partition size gefunden.. vllt kann ich damit das "Ende" wieder weiter nach hinten schieben?
<bekks> duelle: Wenn du kein backup machst, an dem du das testest, wirst du deine Daten ganz sicher verlieren.
<superpsycho> kann mir jmd mit einem 10.04 lts updateproblem weiterhelfen? ssh bricht immer weg
<ppq> duelle: gparted kann keine partitionen wiederherstellen. zur datenrettung ist das nicht hilfreich
<duelle> ppq, bekks: Wißt ihr mit welcher funktion von testdisk ich einen bereich der Platte sichern kann? Denn wie gesagt... die 8 MB + das restliche Ende der Platte müsste ich sichern um (hoffentlich) die komplette verschlüsselte platte zu haben
<ppq> duelle: mach ein komplettes image mit dd
<superpsycho> na?!
<bekks> duelle: Mit testdisk kann man nichts sichern.
<bekks> superpsycho: Definiere "bricht weg" doch erstmal.
<superpsycho> gerne - "Dienst nicht verfügbar, Terminal kann den server finden jedoch nicht öffnen
<bekks> superpsycho: ??
<bekks> Was soll denn "Terminal kann den server finden jedoch nicht öffnen" bedeuten?
<duelle> bekks, ppq : Ok, das komplette image werde ich mal versuchen. Mal angenommen ich hätte versehentlich diese minimize extended partition ausgewählt und das in den mbr geschrieben (anders kann ich mir nicht erklären, warum die platte jetzt nur noch 8 MB haben soll). Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das konkret rückgängig zu machen?
<superpsycho> bekks: sieht aus wie eine IP auf der kein SSH läuft
<bekks> superpsycho: Was ist die komplette Ausgabe von ssh deinbenutzer@deinserver ?
<bekks> superpsycho: Wenn da kein ssh antwortet, dann läuft da auch kein ssh.
<superpsycho> kann das mit dem update von openssh zusammenhängen?
<bekks> duelle: Ja, mit dem Backup, dass du davor gemacht hattest. Hast Du keines gemacht gehabt, hast Du Pech.
<bekks> superpsycho: Möglich.
<superpsycho> bekks: wie sieht im allg. die updatestrategie aus? du wirst mich sicher steinigen aber ich habs über gui gemacht. gibt es da auch ein commandline-befehl für?
<bekks> superpsycho: apt-get update und apt-get upgrade
<bekks> whatever.
<superpsycho> re sry
<superpsycho> bekks: hatte mich zerschossen. hattest du geantwortet? sry
<bekks> 0213 221854 <+bekks> superpsycho: apt-get update und apt-get upgrade
<superpsycho> bekks# darf ich grundsätzlich alles ausführen ohne angst haben zu müssen das es mich herauswirft?
<bekks> Du solltest nicht einfach Dinge ausführen die Du nicht verstehst.
<superpsycho> bekks: wo darf ich mich denn einlesen?
<bekks> superpsycho: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<bekks> superpsycho: Ist der "Server" wenigstens nur zuhause und nicht im Internet erreichbar?
<superpsycho> bekks: es ist wie gesagt ein v-server… der steth schön auf weiter Flur - offen wie Gott ihn schuf
<bekks> superpsycho: Aua. Du solltest mit so wenig Wissen keinen Server betreiben - alleine schon, weil Du kein Spam-Hoster sein willst.
<superpsycho> bekks: etwas firewall davor und bis ejttz ein mal updates im Dezember das ging noch. das zweite im Januar hast mir zerlegt und ich musste das Backup einspielen
<bekks> Du kannst die Firewall ja nicht mal kontrollieren wenn Du nicht mal weisst, wie es um ssh steht.
<bekks> Und ab jetzt gehört das auch ins Offtopic.
<superpsycho> bekks: derzeit läuft ssh ja ohne Probleme aber danke für den link
<bekks> superpsycho: Das heisst nicht, dass Du weisst, was auf deinem Server passiert. 
<bekks> !ot > superpsycho 
<kubine>  superpsycho: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<jack4> hey, kann mir jemand sagen bei dem konsolenprogramm 'top', wenn ich die prozesse listen lasse, in der spalte 'res', da wird mir '9360' angezeigt, sind das jz megabyte oder welche einheit ist das?
<bekks> man top :)
<ppq> jack4: wenn das nur die zahl ist, sind es byte
<ppq> afaik - ohne gewähr :)
<jack4> ppq: d.h. mein ts3-server verbraucht noch nicht mal im geringsten 1MB an RAM-Speicher??
<Paddy> laut Manpage wird bei RES kByte angezeigt
<bekks> Und die Erklärung, was genau rES ist, steht da auch. :)
<ppq> Paddy: die hat im zweifelsfall natürlich recht :)
<Paddy> ;-)
<Flash63> so, gn8
<ppq> gn8, Flash63
<jack4> bekks: danke, ich bin über res, virt, etc. aufgeklärt, nur wusste ich nicht was werte ohne zusatz wie m sind
<superpsycho> bekks: icy have jetzt ales nachgebaut und become "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host" heraus
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-14
<daswort> Was bedeuten bei den PPA-Links eigentlich ubuntu und main?
<daswort> ubuntu lucid main
<daswort> ist das System etwa Distro-unabhängig entwickelt und man "könnte" auch Pakete für openSUSE anbieten?
<k1l> das braucht das, damit das mit der ubuntu paketverwaltung akzeptiert wird
<daswort> k1l, kannst du genauer werden? 
<k1l> sogar sehr genau: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<k1l> anstatt bei den offiziellen quellen werden die pakete bei der ppa quelle abgerufen.  deswegen müssen die ppas sich daran halten, wie ubuntu es gerne hätte
<daswort> Aber wäre das System nur für ubuntu konzipiert wäre das ubuntu doch überflüssig, oder nicht?
<daswort> Ich möchte hier dem Designer(n) mal Weitsicht unterstellen.
<k1l> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debian-Paket  gogogogo
<daswort> Sorry aber den Wink mit dem virt. Zaun verstehe ich nicht :(
<k1l> schau mal unter verbreitung
<daswort> Ein einfaches Ja hätte gereicht ;) Also ist es theoretisch möglich auch für andere Distro Pakete anzugeben?
<k1l> daswort: das hängt eher von der anderen distri ab und erfragst du am besten bei deren support, wie sie es am liebsten haben :)
<daswort> Ok :) Herzlichen Dank soweit
<Minipluto> ich habe einen zweiten xserver laufen (gleiche Benutzeranmeldung) und möchte gerne auch dort Kontrolle der Lautstärke über die Multimedia-Tasten der Tastatur haben, gibts dafür extra einen Daemon?
<Judge> moin :)
<x3oo> hi, kann mir mal jemand beim debuggen von latex fehlermeldungen helfen? hab ne vorlage runtergeladen und muss sachen nachinstallieren
<x3oo> http://pastebin.com/PQ1mgh8L
<x3oo> was muss ich installieren damit der fehler weg ist?
<geser> hast du das Paket "lmodern" installiert?
<geser> es fehlt ein Font (ich tippe da Richtung Computer Modern), weiß aber nicht welches Paket genau den von dir benötigten Font enthält
<dadrc> google sagt: texlive-math-extra
<geser> ich sehe gerade x300 hat uns schon wieder verlassen
<dadrc> oh.
<kooldavi> dann hilft der support auch nicht so viel ;)
<deem> keine geduld die jugend von heute. *mit dem stock droh*
<kn0rki> oder die alten sind einfach zu langsam ;)
<HEISABRUTALO> Guten Tag
<kooldavi> wie kann ich gnome 3 die benachrichtigungen über eine eingegangene nachricht ausstellen?
<star1> heyho Leute, ich hab folgendes Problem: ich möchte allen .png Daten in einem Ordner+Unterordner  in .eps Datein umwandeln. Wichtig ist dabei das der Dateinamen beibehalten wird. Der eigentliche Formatwechsel von png zu eps mach ich mit dem Programm "sam2p". Wenn ich das manuell mache, funktioniert das ohne Probleme. Ich würds halt bloss gern automatisiert haben.  Also: "sam2p <Name automatisch einsetzen>.png EPS: <Name automat
<kooldavi> wenn ich benachrichtigungen auf 0 setze wird mein status automatisch auf "beschäftigt" gesetzt
<LetoThe2nd> star1: schau dir folgendes an: "for i in `ls *.png`; do echo $i; done" und wende es auf deinen fall an
<nxo> star1, klingt nach einer for-schleife in der shell
<star1> Leto...der befehl scheint keine unterordner zu durchsuchen
<sash_> Nein, tut er nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> star1: ich habe an keiner stelle gesagt, dass er das tun würde. ich sagte "anschauen und anwenden." :)
<star1> nxo: jo die frage is wie...in würd ja erstmal alle pfade zu pngs sammeln, die datenamen extrahieren und dann dem sam2p programm zu verfügung stellen...allerdings hab ich keine ahnung wie ich das mit shellscript mach
<pog> ich bin grad am transferieren eines Ordners von Laptop alt auf laptop neuer, ich machte einen Drap in nautilus. komischerweise hat sich die Transfergeschwindigkeit drastisch reduziert, obwohl ich eigneltihc im internen Netz keinen Grund sehe.
<LetoThe2nd> star1: schau dir das dong nochmal an. denk drüber nach. hint: deine hebelpunkte sind 1) das ls 2) das echo
<nxo> star1 du kannst find statt ls nehmen.
<LetoThe2nd> nxo: wenn schon find, dann glecih mit -exec. dein ticket ;)
<pog> kann ich feststellen ob noch anderes im Netz rummschwirrt. 
<sash_> star1: Das wird dann eher ein Fall für find. So a la: find ./ -name "*.png" -exec sam2p "{}" \; Nur über das Beibehalten des Namens musst du dir dann noch Gedanken machen. Ich vergess das immer.
<pog> der laptop alt, kann jederzeit wegen eines wacklers aussteigen, deswegen, macht faktor 2 schon ein unterschied.
<star1> k...danke leute...ich gugg mir das mal an was ich geschrieben habt und meld mich dann nochma 
<pog> na, es erhoeht sich wieder etwas, vllt. war der Webbrowser schuld daran. obwohl dort der Zugriff datenmaessig minim war.
<sash_> star1: Kannst du ja auch problemlos erstmal in nem Testverzeichnis ausprobieren.
<pog> (so sftp-Transfer ueber WLAN ist schon nicht grad superschnell:-)
<nxo> der einfachheit halber kannst du erstmal einfach ein .eps hinten dranhängen, dann hast du es mit find -exec einfacher
<sash_> pog: Ich nutz zuhause immer http, gefühlt und nach einigen Tests geht das am Schnellsten.
<deem> wenn der netzwerk-manager mir meldet, dass das interface nicht von ihm verwaltet wird. wo muss ich da nachschauen, dass ich dem sagen kann, dass er es doch verwalten soll?
<pog> na, ja, es ist ein einmaliger transfer, aber http ist sicher schneller, wobei hier sicher nicht die laptopgeschwindigkeit ausbremst.
<pog> na, noch drei Minuten, ist jetzt absehbar, und die wichtigsten Daten sind dann migriert.
<nxo> pog, wenn dich die konsole nicht verschreckt, kannst du dir mal rsync -z angucken. das kompremiert
<k1l_> deem: in der interfaces
<nxo> aber bei 3 min restzeit eher fürs nächste mal ;)
<k1l_> deem: wenn man da was einträgt, dann will der NM nicht mehr
<pog> vermutlcih waaere das einiges schneller gewesen, nxo. merke mir das fuer das naechste mal.
<deem> k1l_: ah. danke. da wär ich nie drauf gekommen
<nxo> pog, lohnt sich, das überträgt auch nur unterschiede, falls du das synchron halten musst.
<pog> muss fuer die Zukunft schauen, der andere Laptop spinnt eben, war vorher mein Hauptrechner.
<star1> ok, ich bin jetzt ein stück weiter: "for i in `find ./ -name "*.png"`; do convert "$i" "${i%.png}.eps" ; done" <<< es funktioniert so lange kein ordner ein leerzeichen enthält, wie bekomm ich das behoben ? 
<nxo> das müsstet du "escaped" bekommen, also anstatt " " ein "\ "
<LetoThe2nd> oder anstatt " ' benutzen *denk*
<star1> k..ich versuch ma
<nxo> star1, übelste trickserei: `find ./ -name "*.png" 2> /dev/null | sed 's/ /\\ /'`
<pog> kann das sein, dass der Sleep-Modus nicht funkioniert, wenn im Laptop kein Akku ist (oder der kapput ist). Der Normalbetrieb scheint korrekt zu funkionieren, wenn ich nicht grad einen Wackler auf dem Versorgungskapel habe.
<dennda> Hm. Schon mal wer nen drei wege SSH reverse tunnel gemacht?
<dennda> Will auf nen remote rechner bei nem client zugreifen, aber die haben so ne dämliche firewall. Mein notebook hat natürlich auch keine statische IP, deshalb versuche ich grade mein VPS da dazwischen zu schalten
<dennda> also dann reverse tunnel vom remote rechner auf den server, und dann weiss ich nicht weiter
<dennda> der reverse tunnel steht auch, also ich komme von meinem server auf den remote rechner, nur wie setz ich da jetzt noch nen socks proxy von hier, durch den server, auf den remote rechner drauf?
<pog> dennda: ich hab mal mit reverse-tunnels ueber einen WEB-VServer zwei Laptops verbinden koennen. 
<pog> wichtig ist dass der ssh-Server in der Mitte korrekt konfiguriert ist.
<dennda> definiere korrekt
<pog> ich schau mal, ob ich die Links grad noch finde, wo das genau beschrieben ist.
<pog> das war der Link, bei mir war noch, dass ein Sarge-SSH-SErver einfach nicht funkioniert hat, vermujtlich wegen einem Bug - http://www.vdomck.org/2005/11/reversing-ssh-connection.html
<dennda> danke, ich schau mal
<pog> es funkioniert an fuer sich tiptop, wenn die Server-Einstellungen korrekt sind.
<dennda> OK
<dennda> Bei mir ist es ein mac mini -> debian -> macbook
<pog> ich hab ssh und vnc so getunnelt
<dennda> ok, ich will das auch als proxy nehmen weil man auf manche resourcen bei denen im intranet nur zugreifen kann, wenn man da ne lokale IP hat und dann wollt ich das als proxy nehmen
<pog> man oeffnet bei einen Rechner einen Port und forwardet das auf den Mittler, und Recher zwei geht auf den Port des mittlers und wird dann auf Rechner 1 weitergeleitet.
<dennda> also SOCKS dann
<pog> mit ssh kann man 1000 Sachen machen... wie forwrding, tunneling u.v.m. ich kenn nur eine Bruchteil. 
<pog> es gibt jetzt allerdings, im gegensatz zu vor ein,zwei Jahren wirklich gute Sites, wo das beschreiben.
<dennda> ja, ich nutze das schon länger erfolgreich mit nur zwei rechnern
<dennda> jetzt kommt noch der dritte dazu
<dennda> danke, ich werd mal schauen
<pog> es ist genial, weil man keien Fremdsoftware braucht. 
<pog> es gibt vom gleichen Autor noch eine BEschreibung, mit autossh, wo jeder REchern automatisch eine Serververbindung macht, und sich dann quasi ins Netz einklinkt.
<elefant> hallo, wie kann man im terminal eine datei in ein verzeichnis verschieben?
<sysdef> man mv
<pog> elefant: mv reagiert wie cp, und man verwendet es auch fuer "rename", wenn man es "inplace" movt.
<k1l_> elefant: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehls%C3%BCbersicht  hier ist auch mv verlinkt
<elefant> danke
<elefant> funktioniert der cp befehl auch wenn die quelldatei sich auf einer cd befindet? 
<k1l_> elefant: wohin oder wovon man kopiert ist da egal
<Paddy> kopieren auf eine CD? Wohl eher nicht.
<elefant> es wird nämlich ausgeben: Aufruf von stat für "pfad" nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<ppq> *quell*datei ;)
<k1l_> Paddy: !Quelldatei!
<elefant> nein ich meine keine quelldatei mir ist kein bessere begriff eingefallen, soz
<k1l_> elefant: benutze die tab-completion um schreibfehler auszuschliessen
<Paddy> "...wohin oder wovon..." hast Du geschrieben
<Paddy> "wohin" ist nicht Quelldatei
<k1l_> das er nicht in die wüste schreiben will habe ich in dem fall vorrausgesetzt :)
<elefant> k1l_: danke, mit der tab-completion hast geklappt
<elefant> welche bedeutung hat dieses zeichen im terminal "~"?
<k1l_> das steht für dein home verzeichnis
<elefant> ich habe jetzt ein programm in das verzeichnis /usr/local/bin kopiert. weis jemand wie man das aufführbar machen kann?
<ppq> elefant: mit chmod. guck mal da: wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<elefant> ppq: danek
<ppq> betti :)
<x-act> heyyy, vll könnt ihr mir helfen bei dieser fehlermeldung!
<x-act> Generating regulatory.bin digitally signed by root...
<x-act> ./db2bin.py regulatory.bin db.txt ~/.wireless-regdb-root.key.priv.pem
<x-act> /bin/sh: ./db2bin.py: Permission denied
<x-act> make: *** [regulatory.bin] Error 126
<x-act> führe make als befehl aus... trotzdem permission denied
<x-act> als root aus meine ich
<x-act> :D
<k1l_> !wf > x-act 
<kubine>  x-act: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<x-act> achso okay, also ich habe einen wlanadapter bei dem ich meine sendeleistung erhöhen will, allerdings wie warscheinlich einige wissen ist die ausgangsleistung in deutschland limitiert, ich habe mir die entsprechende wireless-regdb geladen und dort in einer db.txt die limitierung entsprechend umgeschrieben, jetzt soll die datei kompiliert werden über "make" und dann kam die oben genannte fehlermeldung! ich benutze ubuntu 10.04!!!!
<x-act> mein linuxkentnisse sind auch extrem limitiert! :D
<ppq> x-act: btw: durch erhöhung der sendeleistung über 100 mW (was schon *ziemlich* hoch ist) kannst du deine wlan-reichweite innerhalb eines wohnhauses kaum erhöhen. das geht nur mit geschickter antennenausrichtung. 
<x-act> jau ich weiß, wir haben hier ne entsprechende antenne die vom meinem zimmer ins andere wohnheim senden soll, mit dem treiber der karte funzt es auch unter windows, nun dachte ich es geht ohne weiteres über txpower im linux.... aber falsch gedacht
<ppq> achso.
<x-act> ich habs entsprechend dieses links probiert
<x-act> https://www.wardriving-forum.de/forum/f279/crda-umgehen-unter-linux-68610.html?68610-CRDA-umgehen-unter-Linux=
<ppq> ist db2bin.py ausführbar? übrigens, make als root ist immer eine schlechte idee
<x-act> ja du wir haben hier nen altes dellnotebook dabei versuchen wir das gerade ma zu testen bevor ich an meinem linux irgendwadd rumfusche
<x-act> mom ich probier dadd ma eben mit der db2bin
<x-act> wie führ ich denn ne py datei aus?
<ppq> und unter einer so alten distribution wie 10.04 würde ich nicht das neuste release von crda von wireless.kernel.org laden, sondern den quellcode per 'apt-get source' von den ubuntuservern laden. das ist dann eine ältere version, so kannst du konflikte vermeiden, von denen es bei crda besonders viele gibt
<ppq> x-act: du gar nicht, das macht das script. belies dich mal zu ls und chmod.
<x-act> okay! also permission auf read and write.... aber ich probiers erstma mit apt-get source
<ppq> es ging mir vor allem um x, also ausführbar.
<x-act> kann man sich die files via apt-get source auflisten lassen, weil ich net weiß wie die quelle heißt
<x-act> mir raucht jetzt schon davon der kopp
<x-act> ahhh habs gefunden
<LupusE> hi
<[AI]> mit welcher software kann ich unter linux eine art thumbnailseite wie mit media player classic unter windows erstellen?
<[AI]> quasi 4x8 bilder zb in einem bild
<dadrc> [AI], videocut
<dadrc> ist zwar relativ alt, aber selbst bei 11.10 noch in den Repositories
<dadrc> Ansonsten lässt sich bestimmt auch was mit ffmpeg bauen, aber das könnte aufwendiger werden
<[AI]> dadrc: mit ffmpeg konnte ich immer nur ein bild erstellen, aber keine reihe von thumbs in einem file
<[AI]> bei mplayer ads selbe problem
<dadrc> Sag ja, das wird aufwendiger: Mehrere Screenshots machen, mit imagemagick zusammenbauen...
<[AI]> hmm schade
<dadrc> Kannst ja mal gucken, ob jemand sowas schon geschrieben hat. Würd ich ja fast von ausgehen
<nxo> [AI], noch da?
<nxo> 1-min-google-ergebnisse: http://sourceforge.net/projects/moviethumbnail/, http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/show.php?content=60826&, http://developer.berlios.de/projects/qframecatcher/
<nxo> ist das sowas, was du suchst?
<sbash> hi leute, ich hab gehofft hier kann mir jemand helfen: beim installieren von ubuntu 11.10 via alternate cd (ich wollte verschlüsselt installieren) kommt es bei dem punkt "software auswählen" immer zu nem fehler :/ wenn ich da "ubuntu-desktop" wähl, hat die installation nen fehler und ubuntu kann danach nich gestartet werden. lass ichs weg, passiert das gleiche..
<jokrebel> sbash: CD schon auf Fehler geprüft?
<sbash> ja
<[AI]> nxo: danke! moviethumbnail funkioniert nicht mehr, zu altes zeugs invlucded
<[AI]> *included
<[AI]> kde fällt weg, will mein system nicht damit zumüllen
<sbash> und seit wann kommt eigentlich die frage nach zusätzlicher software? die art das verschlüsselt zu installieren hat sonst jedes mal hingehauen, erst seit dieser menüpunkt dabei ist nichtmehr :/
<[AI]> und qframecatcher erstellt immer nu ein thumbnail und keines in mit mehreren in einem bild
<[AI]> -in
<sbash> jokrebel: ja, cd geprüft
<nxo> [AI], hmpf, schade.
<Vectory_> [AI]: vlc kann das iirc#
<nxo> das kde-teil sieht noch am besten aus finde ich, wurde auch gelobt. aber ich habe ebenfalls was gegen kde-pakete ;)
<Vectory_> habs aber nie getestet, meine nur, das im menü gesehen zu jaben
<nxo> aber moment, basiert unity 2d nicht auf qt?
<nxo> dann hast du wahrscheinlich schon alles drauf, was du brauchst..
<devr> Guten Abend zusammen, ich brutzel mir gerade eine Ubuntu Install CD zusammen. Ich finde leider kein Paket, was den "Alternativen Installer enthält. Der müsste ja auf dem debian-installer basieren, in dem Paket von Oneiric sind allerdings nur doc Files enthalten. Kennt jemand das Paket ?
<ppq> devr: wenn du die alternate cd als grundlage nimmst, sollte das kein probkem sein. siehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<jokrebel> devr: Nimm doch einfach den Startmedienersteller.
<marass> kann mir jemand was zu xrdp erzählen?
<devr> Hatte das ganze jetzt auf Basis von https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch erstellt. Dort wird aber nur auf Ubiquity eingegangen. Würde  halt ungerne eine bestehende Iso als Grundlage nehmen
<ppq> devr: erstmal musst du dich entscheiden, ob du ein live-system mit uniquity oder eine installations-cd mit debian-installer willst, das sind nämlich zwei grundlegend verschiedene dinge
<ppq> devr: die live-cd enthält keine pakete wie die alternate-installations-cd, sondern ein image voller systemdateien, die bei der installation kopiert werde
<ppq> bei der installations-cd hat manb tatsächlich auch größtenteils .deb pakete
<ppq> und es ist auf jeden fall deutlich einfacher, ein bestehendes image als grundlage zu nehmen
<koegs> marass: http://www.xrdp.org/
<marass> koegs: das weiss ich, kennst du das teil?
<devr> Von Debian kenne ich es, dass der debian-installer(auf dem beruht ja glaub ich der "Alternate Installer")? Auch mit einem Livesystem klar kommt(also nicht einzeln die Pakete installiert). Einfacher mag sein, würde nur gerne "From Scratch" anfangen, finde nur keine Doku dazu.
<koegs> !frag > marass
<kubine>  marass: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<ppq> devr: in dem fall wäre es aber ein live-system, das zusätzlich .deb pakete für die installation durch debian-installer enthält und dadurch doppelt so groß wird
<ppq> devr: wenn du so anfängst, kannst du auch eine herkömmliche live-cd nehmen und ein script, das dir mit debootstrap und einem lokalen paket cache (damit nichts runtergeladen werden muss) ein ubuntu aufsetzt
<devr> ppq, unter Squeeze kann der Installer wie gesagt auch mit einem Livesystem umgehen, statt der Installation der deb Pakete wird wie bei Ubiquity halt das System kopiert. 
<ppq> devr: ah, das ist mir neu, danke für die info
<devr> Nur finde ich bei Ubuntu keinerlei Infos, ob der "Alternate Installer" sich auch in irgendwelchen Paketen wiederfindet, um ihn mittels debootstrap / chroot zu integrieren. Vielleich entpack ich mir einfach mal eine Alternate Iso
<ppq> nein, der hat keine pakete
<ppq> wie sollte man ihn denn auch installieren :D
<x_> hallo, ich hab da mal eine kleine frage. ein process wird doch über api(syscalls) zu dem kernel übermittelt und von kernel treiber zur hardware oder? 
<ppq> devr: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/  das ist er, bspw.
<ppq> in dem fall für netboot
<ppq> in der initrd.gz ist alles
<devr> ppq, Danke Dir. Werde ich mir anschauen
<leszek> hi
<x3oo> hi, ich hab nen java programm mit git gecloned und muss jetzt folgendes machen: ln -s /path_to_your_swt.jar ./jars/
<x3oo> was ist denn der pfad dafür?
<Fuchs> das ist der Befehl 
<x3oo> ja aber wo finde ich die swt.jar
<x3oo> ?
<Fuchs> locate swt.jar 
<Fuchs> oder find, wenn die DB nicht aktuell genug ist
<x3oo> Fuchs: hab updatedb gemacht und dann nochmal locate und er findet nichts, muss ich da dev-pakete installieren?
<Fuchs> x3oo: packages.ubuntu.com hat sonst eine Dateisuche
<bekks> find / -type f -name swt-jar
<bekks> find / -type f -name swt.jar
<Fuchs> bekks: das ist dann froehliches warten, packages.ubuntu.com ist etwas schneller :) 
<bekks> Japp. Aber erfolgreicher als locate ist es :)
<x3oo> mmh sowohl packages.ubuntu.com als auch find findet nicht
<x3oo> http://ian.ahands.org/progs/pulseox/ geht hierrum
<Fuchs> heh, hat tatsaechlich kein Paket dafuer
<Fuchs> http://www.eclipse.org/swt/   << da 
<x3oo> Fuchs: lad ich jetzt das devpaket oder das normale?
<x3oo> binary?
<Fuchs> das ist doch einfach eine .zip Datei? 
<x3oo> sry
<x3oo> die wörter auf der website waren irreführend :)
<x3oo> wenn ich noch nach log4.jar suche kommt da was von apache, seh ich das richtig?
<x3oo> versteh nicht warum der nicht einfach seine .jar auch anbietet, ist schließlich ne jar...
<dreamon__> was macht man in so einem Fall -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842364/
<bekks> Die Fremdquellen rauswerfen und das System reparieren.
<bekks>  Versuch, »/usr/share/inkscape/clipart/README« zu überschreiben, welches auch in Paket inkscape-data 0.48.2-1~getdeb1 ist
<bekks> Sehr offensichtlich :)
<dreamon__> ähm.. welche fakten kannst du daraus ablesen? 
<dreamon__> Frägt sich welche Quelle da probleme macht.. Hab ich da eine Chance das heraus zu bekommen?
<bekks> Die Quelle, aus der Du inkscape-data installiert hast.
<bekks> Das steht auch da.
<dreamon__> Ok, wie finde ich die Quelle ruas die das inkscape-data enthält heraus?
<bekks> irgendwas mit getdeb.
<bekks> Oder wievele Fremdquellen hast Du?
<dreamon__> getdeb hab ich auf jedenfall
<bekks> Und genau das ist das Problem.
<dreamon__> oho ..
<bekks> ! Fremdquellen > dreamon__ 
<kubine>  dreamon__: Informationen zu Fremdquellen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fremdquellen
<dreamon__> Wenn ich die entferne, was muß ich machen, das er es korrigiert?
<bekks> ppa-purge benutzen und alle Pakete rauswerfen, die aus dieser Quelle stammen.
<dreamon__> Könnte es auch eine andere Paketquelle sein, wie bekomm ich die raus. hab schon ein paar drin stehen.
<bekks> apt-cache show policy inkscape-data
<dreamon__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842400/ -> getdeb du hast Recht.
<bekks> :P
<dreamon__> finde aber nur den getdeb games eintrag. hmm
<dreamon__> Es wird nicht reicht die paketquellen rauszunehmen? ich muß das über ppa purge machen? ich weiß ja nicht mal wie das getdeb davon heißt
<bekks> wie lautet denn der eintrag in den sources für die quelle?
<dreamon__> http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu
<bekks> Das ist eine inkorrekte Zeile für die sources.
<bekks> Wie lautet die vollständige Zeile?
<dreamon__> deb http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb games "und" deb-src http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb games
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-15
<dreamon__> So sieht das ganze aus -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/842417/
<bekks> Hast Du Dir mal  die Ausgabe von "ppa-purge" angesehen?
<ring0> bekks, bei apt-cache entweder show oder policy. beide gleichzeitig führen zur nichtbeachtung des letzteren ;)
<bekks> ring0: Ok :)
<dreamon__> bekks, was soll ich genau eingeben? 
<bekks> Du hast die URL und drei Beispiele :)
<bekks> Also genau genommen die komplette sources Zeile und drei Beispiele.
<bekks> ppa-purge ppa:oneiric-getdeb würde ich mal testen
<bekks> Ansonsten halt -p -d -s benutzen.
<dreamon__>  sudo ppa-purge http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb -> Updating packages lists -> PPA to be removed: http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu ppa -> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu -> ppa
<dreamon__> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:oneiric-getdeb
<bekks> Was schrieb ich vorhin?
<bekks> 0215 010409 <+bekks> ppa-purge ppa:oneiric-getdeb würde ich mal testen
<bekks> 0215 010441 <+bekks> Ansonsten halt -p -d -s benutzen.
<dreamon__> Genau das hab ich gemacht! Daraufhin kam 
<dreamon__> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:oneiric-getdeb
<dreamon__> bei -p -d -s hab ich im Manual geschaut. Aber ich weiß damit im moment nichts anzufangen
<bekks> Das steht doch in der Ausgabe von "ppa-purge".
<dreamon__> Sorry ist steh grad auf dem Schlauch.. Bitte wo steht das?
<ring0> wenn du einfach ppa-purge im terminal eingibst und enter drückst :)
<bekks> Unter "Options:", nachdem Du "ppa-purge" <enter> eintippst.
<dreamon__> Ok. Aber bei -p muß ich den ppanamen eingeben.. den kenn ich ja nicht. 
<bekks> Fällt dir bei ppa:... irgendwas auf?
<dreamon__> Heul.. von was redest du..
<dreamon__> Im Beispiel steht -> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates ->	will remove https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<dreamon__> In der Sources List steht -> http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu oneiric-getdeb
<bekks> also ist -p ppa, oder?
<ring0> ppa-purge -s http://archive.getdeb.net/ubuntu -d oneiric-getdeb
<ring0> vielleicht funktioniert es auch ohne die angabe eines namens
<bekks> Wird es nicht.
<bekks> Glaube ich zumindest nicht :)
<dreamon__> ring0, ne.. kommt nur wieder der Hilfetext von ppa-purge
<dreamon__> Mist -> ppa-purge -p ppa:archive.getdeb.net -> Warning:  Required ppa-name argument was not specified -> Usage: sudo ppa-purge [options] <ppa:ppaowner>[/ppaname]
<dreamon__> Das ist ja ein übler Scheiß
<dreamon__> Kann ich das nicht einfach umschiffen, indem ich das Proramm deinstallieren.. die Paketquelle rausnehme und neu installiere?
<bekks> Ja, kannst du auch tun.
<nubcake> guten morgen allerseits
<nubcake> ich habe eine datei, in der lauter | auftauchen, die ich gern mit sed entfernen würde, allerdings weis ich nicht, was ich für | schreiben muss, denn direkt scheints nicht zu klappen..
<nubcake> kann mir da evtl. jemand helfen bitte?
<mat619> Schönen guten Morgen zusammen! :)  Frage: Kann man Grub irgendwie dazu missbrauchen, das BIOS Bootmenü nachzubilden?
<mat619> Mein Problem ist nämlich, dass ich kürzlich einen Rechner geschenkt bekommen habe, der ein vergessenes BIOS-Passwort gesetzt hat. Die Bootreihenfolge ist ziemlich wirr konfiguriert (glücklicherweise bootet er aber zuverlässig stets die Ubuntu HDD) und das Bootmenü abgeschalten... passwort entfernen durch CMOS reset geht leider nicht, da Phoenix TrustedCore BIOS. Ich brauche also irgendeinen anderen Weg, von CD/USB-Stick boote
<Paddy> guten Morgen mat619 
<Paddy> mat619, kommst Du denn ins Grub-Bootmenü?
<mat619> Paddy: ja, komm ich. glücklicherweise bootet er eben immer die ubuntu HDD, aber nie CDs oder USB Sticks. das heißt doch, einmal hat er das (so kam das ubuntu auch auf die platte), aber seither nicht mehr. frag mich nicht warum... hab ich auch noch nie erlebt.
<Paddy> mat619, dann kannst Du im Grub-Bootmenü vielleicht das CD-Laufwerk als Menüpunkt eintragen
<mat619> Paddy: Genau, das war meine Idee. Das Grub-Bootmenü als Ersatz für das BIOS-Bootmenü missbrauchen. Sofern das geht...?
<Paddy> mat619, ich bin kein Grub-Fachmann, aber ich denke, dass Du bei diesem Link genügend Informationen zur Konfiguration des Grub-Menüs finden wirst: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<mat619> Paddy, das hatte ich schon überflogen bevor ich in den Channel kam - leider findet man dort nichts zum Boot von CDs oder USB-Sticks. Google Recherche ergibt zwar, dass es wohl möglich sein muss, aber alle Tutorials etc. die ich fand waren für GRUB1, nicht 2.
<Paddy> wenn Du eine CD einlegst, wird die doch unter Ubuntu automatisch gemountet, oder? 
<Paddy> dann kannst Du ja sehen als welches Device sie eingehängt ist, z.B. sdb1
<Paddy> dieses Device trägst Du dann ins Grub-Menü ein
<Paddy> so wie beim Eintrag sda1 von HDD gebootet wird, sollte dann bei sdb1 von CD gebootet werden
<Paddy> zur Zählweise der Festplatten/Geräte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Festplatten-und-Partitions-Bezeichnungen
<mat619> So in der Art hätte ich das auch erwartet, aber zumindest für Grub 1 brauchte man wohl einen speziellen Bootloader, der wiederum die CD bootete... sehr verwirrend. Zu Grub 2 hab ich in der Richtung nix gefunden, was aber ja nicht heißen muss, dass er das out of the box beherrsct
<Paddy> da bin ich jetzt mit meinem Latein leider auch am Ende. Wie schon gesagt bin ich kein Grub-Fachmann, bestenfalls ein gut informierter Anwender ;-)
<Paddy> mat619, vielleicht findet sich hier im Laufe des Tages ja noch ein Grub-Spezialist ein, der Dir weiterhelfen kann
<Paddy> stell einfach Deine Frage später noch mal
<mat619> Paddy: ok, mach ich. danke soweit :)
<Paddy> gerne :-)
<mat619> Paddy: Glaube das Problem hat sich erledigt - ich bin ja so doof... geschütztes TrustedCore BIOS hin oder her, aber ich kann's ja einfach flashen! Voilá, Passwort weg!  *head -> desk*   Dann brauch ich mich nicht mit Grub rumzuärgern :)
<mat619> Ja, Wald vor lauter Bäumen, und so... :D
<Paddy> na also, Ende gut - alles gut :-)
<Alasia> hallo
<Alasia> kann ich mysql irgendwie neuinstallieren und komplett bei null anfangen?
<Alasia> selbst bei "apt-get purge mysql-server" behält der die vorhandene datenbank und erstellt keine komplett neue
<Guschtel`> Alasia: warum machst du kein DROP DATABASE?
<Alasia> weil die datenbank "mysql" fehlt und somit keine user mehr existieren
<Guschtel> oh :D
<Alasia> jeder macht mal dumme fehler -.-
<Guschtel> Alasia: mv /var/lib/mysql /path/to/somewherelse/mysql
<Guschtel> das verschiebt das Datenverzeichnis von mysql
<Guschtel> probier dann nochmal das neuinstallieren
<Judge> moin
<NTQ> Hi. Ich würde gerne den Standardpfad für eingehende Dateien bei Skype ändern, aber ich finde keine derartige Option. Kennt da jemand einen Trick oder kann mir sagen, wo ich das übersehen haben könnte?
<argh09> Hi. Gestern hat Ubuntu den Linux Kernel geupdatet, nun geht kein Sound mehr. alsamixer ist richtig eingestellt und auch ansonsten bin ich schon alles durchgegangen was im Wiki steht. Ist da schon irgendei größeres Problem bekannt oder so?
<kooldavi> argh09: welche ubuntu version benutzt du? 
<kooldavi> argh09: (lsb_release -a)
<argh09> kooldavi, sry, hab lubuntu 11.10
<argh09> also in audacity laufen die mp3 dateien z.B., hab nur keinen ton, obwohl ich schon alsa,oss,pulseaudio, alles durchprobiert hab in den einstellungen
<argh09> und nun hab ich wieder alsa so eingestellt wie es gestern war und da lief es ja
<argh09> im VLC Player laufen Audiodateien auch ab, wie gesagt, nur ohne ton
<argh09> meine fresse, im alsamixer war pcm gemutet
<argh09> ich geh kaputt
<argh09> 1000x draufgeschaut und 1000x übersehen
<xkbc> \whoami
<sash_> Hmm… Dieses RAID hat jetzt 28 Stunden synchronisiert, scheint aber leider leer zu sein. Wieso synchronisiert der denn dann so lange? MannMannMann… Inwiefern kann man mit testdisk an nem Raid rumpfuschen?
<sash_> Ach, laut Webseite kann es das. Schön.
<fr00d> Servus
<fr00d> Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit Filter für Thunderbird Ordner über mehrere Rechner hinweg synchron zu halten?
<fr00d> Ich muss leider einen Mailserver nutzen, der kein sieve unterstützt.
<koegs> fr00d: du könntest versuchen herauszufinden wo im Profil die Regeln gespeichert werden und dann diese datei syncen
<fr00d> Da bin ich dabei. Ich hatte gehofft einer von euch wüsste welche Datei das ist.
<fr00d> Das erweist sich leider nicht so einfach, weil viele Informationen mittlerweile in sqlite-Datenbanken gespeichert werden.
<sash_> msgFilterrules.dat
<sash_> Text
<sash_> msgFilterRules.dat
<fr00d> Liegt die normalerweise direkt im Profilordner? Ich hab die hier gerade nicht.
<sash_> find ./ -name "msgFilterRules.dat"
<sash_> Bei mir ist die in $profil/ImapMail/<einenDrunter> <- Anscheinend ist mein Profil ein bisschen defekt.
<fr00d> Argh! Den Ordner hab ich gerade bereinigt, weil ich davon ausgegangen bin, dass da ja eh nur die Kopien der Mails drin liegen. Alles klar, dann muss ich mir das wohl nochmal kopieren...
<fr00d> Danke. :D
<fr00d> Da ist die bei mir auch.
<fr00d> Also in meinem funktionierenden lokalen Profil.
<fr00d> sash_: Hast du lokale Filter gesetzt? Stehen die bei dir wirklich da drin?
<sash_> Ja,
<fr00d> Ahja, passt, die stehen da drin, einwandfrei.
<Minipluto> Wie kann man auf einem zweiten laufenden Xserver Zugriff auf die Lautstärketasten eines Notebooks bekommen, sodass man nicht immer auf die Desktop-Session wechseln muss, wenn man die Lautstärke verändern möchte?
<dadrc> Minipluto, ich fürchte, das geht nicht so einfach, das sind meistens X86Sonstwas-Tasten, die klaut der XServer sich
<dadrc> Könntest was skripten
<Minipluto> dadrc: ja das sind solche Tasten. Schade. Aber dafür was zu skripten habe ich nicht so die Lust :( Ich habe darauf spekuliert, dass es da vielleicht einen daemon gibt, den man bloß starten muss und die Sache dann gegessen ist *G*
<dadrc> Minipluto, es gibt 'nen Daemon für die volumekeys, weiß aber nicht genau, ob das das auch über X-Grenzen hinweg macht. xfce4-volumed
<Minipluto> dadrc: danke für die Info. Muss ich dann wohl einfach mal probieren :)
<Minipluto> aber in der Beschreibung steht schon drin, dass es für xfce ist, daher habe ich schon wenig Hoffnung
<Lunex> hi all, ich hab ein problem mit gnome2-ich möchte dass der pc beim betätigen des power schalters direkt in den standby geht. aber ich krieg den shutdown dialog nicht weg, der erscheint wenn ich den kopf drück :-(
<x11> hallo,!
<x11> was kennt ihr denn so an umgebungen zum entwickeln und testen von shelscripten (bash)?
<koegs> vi!
<x11> nein
<x11> :)
<koegs> gut, dann bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, danke
<x11> warum?
<_moep_> weils ot is
<boern> moin moin, ich hätte da eine frage.. und zwar hab ich bei ubuntu bzw bei div programmen schon paar fehler entdeckt.. ich würd da gern iwie mithelfen, dass die behoben werden oder so.. nur kann ich selber leider nicht programmieren, da ich noch in der ausbildung als informatiker bin.. also wie könnt ich da am besten helfen? weil ich würd gerne einen beitrag dazu leisten 
<k1l_> boern: melde die bugs am besten auf launchpad.net
<LetoThe2nd> boern: am besten einfach möglichst präzise bugreports auf launchpad.net machen. :)
<boern> ah ok, wie mach ich das da am besten? also einfach anmelden und screenshot etc ins forum posten?
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden  
<boern> gibts bei launchpad auch eine deutsche seite oder muss ich das in englisch melden?^^
<dadrc> Englisch wär gut. Als Informatiker eh hilfreich
<speckmade> Ich bin hier mit Intel-Chipsatzgraphik unterwegs ("82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device") und frage mich, ob ich 3D-Hardwarebeschleunigung erreichen kann.
<speckmade> Gibt's da noch irgendeine Option oder ist das einfach nicht zu haben?
<dadrc> speckmade, Ubuntu-Version?
<speckmade> 11.04
<dadrc> ein paar Leute empfehlen, i915.modeset=0 beim Booten zu benutzen
<dadrc> Kann nicht sagen, ob das hilft, aber einen Versuch ist es wahrscheinlich wert
<bullgard4> Das grundlegende DEB-Programmpaket für die Implementierung von Transport Layer Security ist unter Ubuntu 11.10 »libgnutls26«?
<geser> GnuTLS dürfte die gebräuchlichste TLS-Bibliothek sein (ich weiß jetzt aber nicht welche ABI/API-Version in 11.10 aktuell ist)
<bullgard4> geser: Danke!
<molnitza> Mal kurz in die Runde gefragt: Habe eine Auflösung vom 1920x1080. Bei Java-Programmen, die auf die komplette Fläche ausgedehnt sind ist der Fokus nicht direkt bei der Maus sondern versetzt. Weis jemand Abhilfe?
<dadrc> molnitza, guck dir mal https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/878934 an
<dadrc> könnte das dein bug sein?
<LostPW> hello
<boern> weiß jemand, obs ein skype plugin für empathy gibt? weil ich mag den skype messenger iwie nicht :S
<apollo13> maximal fürn chat
<molnitza> dadrc: dankeschön :)
<boern> chat reicht mir eh
<dadrc> Für Pidgin gibt's eins, mit dem man auch Anrufen machen kann. Aber Skype muss immer im Hintergrund laufen, das lässt sich auch leider nicht umgehen
<dadrc> *Anrufe
<boern> verdammtes skype wirklich^^
<molnitza> dadrc: genau - sieht sehr danach aus. auch wenn bei mir der offset nicht der gleiche ist.
<boern> warum kann ich dann bei imo.im in skype?
<molnitza> dadrc: scheinbar vor ein paar wenigen tagen gefixt worden.
<dadrc> molnitza, dann guck mal weiter unten, in proposed gibt's eine Compizversion, in der der Fehler wohl nicht mehr auftritt
<dadrc> Wenn es also dringend ist, könntest du die aus proposed installieren. Sonst halt abwarten, bis der in updates auftaucht
<dadrc> boern, wer weiß, vielleicht starten die für dich einen Skypeclient bei sich
<dadrc> boern, für uns normale Menschen gibt's da jedenfalls nichts
<molnitza> dadrc: ich richte mir eben mal die ppa ein. mich nervt es eben, weil mehrere programme die identische macke haben. allen vorran netbeans
<boern> hmm naja ok XD
<LupusE> hi
<FUZxxl> moin
<p01nt3r> moin. hab hier unter lucid ein problem mit vlc 1.1.13 aus dem ppa. ich bekomme seit dieser version gar keinen zugriff mehr auf meine tv karte via "vlc /dev/video0"? mit der version aus den quellen (1.0.6) geht das zwar, aber da hab andere probleme(speichern der einstellungen geht da nicht, deinterlace-modus wird nicht behalten). weiss da jemand rat?
<ppq> p01nt3r: vllt. musst du angeben, ob das v4l oder v4l2 ist. geht es, wenn du deine tv-karte über die GUI auswählst?
<p01nt3r> dafür kann ich bei 1.1.13 jetzt den deinterlace-modus einstellen (was vorher auch auf dem terminal nicht ging) - die frage ist also nur noch: wieso meldet mir 1.1.13 "device or ressource busy" und 1.0.6 nicht?
<p01nt3r> ppq, hab das noch nie rausgefunden, es ist zwar eine mpeg2-encoder karte, also mit onboard-mpeg2-chip, über die gui konnte ich die noch nie ansprechen
<ppq> merkwürdig
<p01nt3r> ppq habs grad mal mit v4l2 probiert - der player stürzt sofort ab, wenn ich als video-gerät /dev/video0 und als audio-gerät /dev/sdr angebe...
<p01nt3r> ppq, er stürzt auch ab, wenn ich das audio-gerät weglasse in der gui...
<ppq> p01nt3r: ich seh gerade, das neue vlc hat v4l gar nicht mehr drin. versuch mal 'vlc v4l:///dev/video0' mit der *alten* version aus den ubunturepos und dann mit der neuen.
<ppq> p01nt3r: wenn es mit der alten geht, müsstest du die neue selbst bauen, mit aktiviertem v4l, schätze ic
<p01nt3r> aha ok
<p01nt3r> ppq bei vlc v4l2:///dev/video0 bekomme ich einen speicherzugriffsfehler vom vlc gemeldet(das vielleicht aber auch einfach nur, weil es das falsche gerät dafür ist?)
<p01nt3r> ppq ok werde das erstmal ausprobieren, bis später.
<p01nt3r> ppq mit der alten version aus den repos geht es zwar, aber auch nur per "vlc /dev/video0". v4l und v4l2 geht auch da beides nicht.
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Wieso muss es denn eigentlich VLC aus nem PPA sein? Und was sagt der PPA-Betreuer zu Deinem Problem?
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, wie bereits weiter oben beschrieben, habe ich mit der version aus den repos probleme, weshalb ich einmal die neue ausprobiert habe. den paketbetreuer habe ich bisher nicht kontaktiert
<jokrebel> p01nt3r: Sorry  - "witer oben" war ich noch nicht online…
<jokrebel> +e
<p01nt3r> im videolan-channel konnte mir dabei auch niemand helfen - jokrebel weiter oben hatte ich angemerkt, dass der vlc aus den repos a)meine einstellungen in keinster weise speichert und b)dadurch das interlace immer wieder deaktiviert wird.
<p01nt3r> jokrebel, vlc aus den repos stellt das deinterlace nicht mal um, wenn ich ihm das auf der konsole versuche beizubringen
<p01nt3r> kurz abmelden...
<captain> wie kann man bei thunderbird die konten bzw. ordner ansicht wieder einblenden?
<jokrebel> captain: Meinst Du vielleicht die Einstellungen, die Du über - Ansicht - Ordner - erreichst?
<captain> jokrebel, ja, aber das funktioniert nciht
<ring0> !fn > captain 
<Flash63> normalerweise einfach mit der Maus auf den Seitenrahmen klicken, halten und wieder nach rechts hin aufziehen captain
<jokrebel> captain: Kannst Du "funktioniert nicht" bitte brauchbarer Beschreiben?
<captain> jokrebel, na die spalte wird nciht angezeigt
<jokrebel> captain: Ansicht - Fensterlayout Konto-/Ordnerliste Haken rausnehmen? Ansonsten was Flash63 sagte
<captain> hehe oh hoppla so gings
<leszek> hi
<drunkenkilla> moin
<drunkenkilla> ich habe mir einen linux server bei amazon für testzwecke geholt
<drunkenkilla> jetzt habe ich einen public key, wenn ich über ssh connecten will, muss ich den immer als parameter übergeben. kann man das auch ohne machen?
<bekks> Ja.
<sash_> Ja, nach ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub legen
<apollo13> hmm, wenn du da nachfragen musst ists vlt sinnvoller erst mal mit ner vm lokal zu spielen?!
<bekks> apollo13++
<p01nt3r> vlc aus den repos übernimmt meine einstellungen einfach nicht. weder in der gui - auch mit  erweiterten einstellungen - noch über die kommando-zeile. hat wer lust, mir zu helfen, das hinzubiegen? 
<apollo13> p01nt3r: zeig mal ls -lisa .config/vlc
<p01nt3r> apollo13, http://pastebin.com/xFgsmvuu
<apollo13> hmm sollte eigentlich gehen, steht in der konsole irgendne fehlermeldung? start den mal mit -v oder änlichem
<p01nt3r> apollo13, also alles, was ich dem verbose ausquetschen kann, ist scheinbar: http://pastebin.com/mQfMB6KF
<apollo13> das sollte nix ausmachen
<p01nt3r> apollo13, denk ich auch
<p01nt3r> apollo13, hab auch .conf/vlc schon mal komplett gelöscht gehabt
<apollo13> schau mal bei --help vlt kannst dem mehr infos rauslocken
<p01nt3r> ok
<p01nt3r> apollo13, hmm, selbst vlc -H spuckt dazu scheinbar nicht mehr aus
<apollo13> -vvv gibt mehr infos denk ich^^
<apollo13> wenn nicht, kA -- dann kannst so sachen wie strace versuchen
<p01nt3r> apollo13, http://pastebin.com/prJi9grp aber das kauderwelsch ist glaube nur noch was für absolute gurus xD
<dAnjou> p01nt3r: für leute in #videolan vielleciht?
<p01nt3r> dAnjou, da war ich heute schon - probieren wirs nochmal :-)
<apollo13> rename("/home/dirk/.config/vlc/vlcrc.8938", "/home/dirk/.config/vlc/vlcrc") = 0
<apollo13> also der schreibt die config definitiv
<p01nt3r> apollo13, war das eine feststellung?
<apollo13> ja
<p01nt3r> das ist ja das komische, er schreibt sie (was ich daran sehe, dass ich sie öffne und sobald ich vlc schliesse hat sie sich geändert) aber er schreibt scheinbar immer nur das standard zeugs rein und ignoriert das, was ich ihm sage
<p01nt3r> und per terminal ändert sich gar nix an den einstellungen scheinbar
<p01nt3r> auch nicht, wenn ich einfach einen film zum testen nehme
<p01nt3r> ok trotzdem danke erstmal, apollo13
<kasimir_> http://tinyurl
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-16
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Wenn ich mit "7z -mhe=on -p...." ein passwort geschütztes Archiv erstelle wird dann standardmäßig AES256 verwendet oder muss ich hier noch eine extra Option mitgeben? In der Manpage finde ich dazu nichts
<koegs> yogg: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/7-Zip#Verschl.C3.BCsselung
<koegs> mehr als das hab ich auch nicht gefunden, also würde ich denken er nutzt als standard aes256
<yogg> koegs: habe gerade das gefunden "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1694923"  -mem=AES256 kennt meine 7z version noch nicht. aber "7z l -slt zipfile.7z" zeigt mir zumindest an das es AES ist. Ob 128 oder 256 ist mir in diesem Fall aber relativ egal ^^
<pog> geht php-gtk unter ubuntu nicht out oft the box? (finde grad keine Packete).
<koegs> es gibt kein paket dazu
<pog> ah, ja. vielleicht suche ich nach dem falschen namen, vllt, nur ein lib..
<pog> sorry, kein Paket, da muss ich das Module halt suchen.
<littledarkcloud1> hallo zusammen.
<littledarkcloud1> meine frage: ich wollte mich von windows über putty per SSH auf ubuntu verbinden.
<littledarkcloud1> er fragt, ob ich dem RSA2-key-fingerprint vertraue.
<littledarkcloud1> wo kann ich den fingerprint nachsehen??
<[eXception]> hi
<[eXception]> ich hab mir den pulseaudio-equalizer installiert
<[eXception]> wie kommt man denn in die GUI bei dem teil?
<geser> littledarkcloud1: "ssh-keygen -lf /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub" auf dem Ubuntu-Rechner
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud1: http://www.lysium.de/blog/index.php?/archives/186-How-to-get-ssh-server-fingerprint-information.html
<koegs> [eXception]: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pulseaudio-equalizer&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<koegs> was hast du installiert?
<littledarkcloud1> das kommando hab ich auch gefunden..... ich hab aber einen VServer und dies is der erstzuriff.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud1: dann muss dir wohl entweder der, der das ding verkauft dir diese daten vertrauenswürdig zur verfügung stellen, du musst dem ding einfach so vertrauen, oder eben nicht und du lässt es sein ;)
<littledarkcloud1> das hab ich mir auch gedacht.
<littledarkcloud1> :(
<TheInfinity> wenn man seinem hoster nicht vertrauen kann ist doch eh alles vorbei ... O
<geser> sofern du keine andere Möglichkeit hast es zu überprüfen, bleibt nur hoffen, dass dich keiner dauerhaft belauschen will
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud1: hint übrigens für die zukunft zum cleveren fragen: wenn du das mit dem vserver gleich gesagt hättest, hätte ich mir das googlen nach dem artikel sparen können und du hättest die antwort schon vor 10min gehabt.
<littledarkcloud1> sry, ich wußte nicht .... obs vielleicht ne andere möglichkeit gibt den fingerprint zu bekommen.
<littledarkcloud1> vielleicht bevor man sich einloggt.
<littledarkcloud1> also da gibt es keine möglichkeit?
<sash_> Nein.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud1: denk mal logisch drüber nach. wie willst du vertrauenswürdige daten erhalten, wenn du der verbindung selbst nicht vertraust? also.
<LetoThe2nd> bzw. korrekterweise, wenn du der verbindung UND der gegenstelle nicht vertraust.
<sash_> Entweder du hast physikalischen Zugriff und kannst das überprüfen, oder jemand, der physikalischen Zugriff hat, und dem du vertraust, gibt dir die Daten.
<sash_> Und meinem VServer-Anbieter würd ich ja vertrauen wollen...
<TheInfinity> oder du wechselst zu einem vertrauenswürdigen vps anbieter *duck
<[eXception]> koegs: Ihre Suche nach Paketen, deren Name pulseaudio-equalizer enthält, in Suite(s) oneiric, allen Bereichen, und auf allen Architekturen: Leider ergab Ihre Suche kein Ergebnis
<koegs> genau, deswegen fragte ich, was du installiert hast...
<[eXception]> http://ppa.launchpad.net/psyke83/ppa/ubuntu
<[eXception]> das habe ich installiert
<[eXception]> keogs
<[eXception]> koegs sry
<koegs> ja dann, frag den ppa-betreuer
<k1l_> das hat kein oneiric paket das ppa
<koegs> -.-
<k1l_> [eXception]: du solltest dir echt mal überlegen, ob einfach alle fremdquelen blind draufballern der richtige weg ist
<[eXception]> also das ist der weg der auf ubuntu-seiten empfohlen wird
<[eXception]> alle ballere ich auch nicht drauf ;)
<[eXception]> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio
<k1l_> wo wird da dein ppa vorgeschlagen?
<nunatak> kann ich die xscreensaver settings mit irgendeinem flag hinter xscreensaver aufrufen? oder gibt es dafür einen anderen befehl? ich würd mir gerne eine tastenkombination dafür anlegen
<nunatak> ahja- xscreensaver-command -pref und nicht xscreensaver -pref. alles klar
<nunatak> prefs
<pog> sash_: beim Fingerprint geht es ja schon darum, damit man feststellen kann, ob man auf dem eigentlcihen Server oder auf einem Middleman ist. 
<pog> man kann in den lokalen ssh-Einstellungen einstellen, dass das Zertifikat immer gleich sein muss. 
<nextnewbee> Hallo habe eine Partion für home wie kann ich da ein fsck laufen lassen für / partition erstelle ich einfach /forcefsck aber wie mache ich das mit dem  Home?
<sash_> pog: Ja, ändert nichts an meiner Aussage zur Initial-Verbindung.
<[eXception]> <k1l_>: Wenn Du in den Link ganz unten reinklickst wird das als beste Lösung für Lucid vorgeschlagen
<koegs> sehe da nix
<koegs> nextnewbee: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemcheck
<mus4> Hallo, ich habe vor langer Zeit auf einem verschlüsselten Rechner dropbear installiert um ihn von einem anderen Ort starten zu können. Das ganze habe ich hiermit gemacht. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verschlüsseltes_System_via_SSH_freischalten Ich möchte den PC nun anderweitig verwenden und dropbear deinstallieren, so dass der PC wieder "normal" startet und ich das luks pw per Tastatur eingeben kann. Reicht es da einfach dropbear zu
<mus4> entfernen oder muss ich auf irgendetwas acht geben?
<nextnewbee> habe was gefunden man muß erstmal den runlevel auf 1 setzen dann kann  man die Partition unmounten wäre nur die Frage auf welchen runlevel wieder hochsetzen damit ubuntu läuft?
<TheInfinity> nextnewbee: 2
<koegs> nextnewbee: alternativ einfach mit einer live-cd arbeiten
<nextnewbee> okay werde es versuchen, danke allen nochmal :)
<koegs> mus4: geht die tastatureingabe denn ohne das du dropbear deinstallierst?
<mus4> koegs: nein, das ist der Nachteil von dropbear bei Ubuntu>10.04. Der reagiert nur auf die ssh Verbindung und Tastatur wird ignoriert.
<koegs> ah, da unten steht im abschnitt
<koegs> mus4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/595648 lies doch mal ganz unten
<koegs> da steht wie beides geht
<koegs> ohne gewähr meinerseits
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRipley: magst du bitte deine verbindung in ordnung bringen oder uns aus dem autojoin nehmen? danke :)
<x-act> guten morgen, hab mal ne frage, gibt es einen befehl für die wlan karte wo ich die datenrate z.B auf max 5mbps begrenzen kann
<x-act> anstatt z.B 54mb
<koegs> x-act: willst du wirklich die datenrate der Karte begrenzen oder einfach systemweit die bandbreite einschränken?
<x-act> ich würd beides ausprobieren... kommt jetzt natürlich auf die vor und nachteile an...
<koegs> dann sag doch einfach, was du wirklich erreichen willst, dann kann man dir eine entsprechende lösung nennen
<x-act> ja klar, sryyyy!!!! :D also es geht darum das ich von einem wohnheim hier ins andere senden will, quasi den router von meinen kollegen erreichen möchte... allerdings bricht die verbindung meistens wieder ab, ich hab mir sagen lassen sobald ich die datenrate limitiere z.B auf 5mbps könnte das prob damit gelöst werden!
<x-act> nur weiß ich nicht wie man das im ubuntu einstellt zumindestens über den terminal
<koegs> x-act: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/55124/wlan-geschwindigkeit-dauerhaft-festlegen.html
<geser> versuch es mal mit "iw" (http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Documentation/iw#Modifying_transmit_bitrates)
<x-act> alles klar, wir probieren das gleich mal aus!!! ich danke euch!
<koegs> für Traffic-Shaping empfehle ich dann später http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Trickle
<littledarkcloud1> wie kann man sich alle user auf dem system anzeigen lassen?
<koegs> cat /etc/passwd
<geser> getent passwd
<knittl> hallo. ich hab ne ziemlich hohe user-space-auslastung (top und system-monitor-applet), aber die summe der prozesse kommt nie auf diese 50/100 %
<knittl> was kanns da haben bzw wie finde ich den prozess? das problem besteht auch, wenn kein X läuft und auch direkt nach dem login
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRipley: 2. versuch - magst du bitte deine verbindung in ordnung bringen oder uns aus dem autojoin nehmen? danke :)
<pog> es gibt irgendwas, was ff (bei mir 10.0.1 unter U10.04) zu cpu fresser ausarten laesst.
<dadrc> Flash, im Zweifelsfall
<pog> koennte sein, es zeigte noch so ein plugin-container, der lief.
<pog> der frisst gar 10% und FF 10% (vorher was es noch viel mehr).
<hudo> ich habe verzeichnisse immer ueber nautilus freigegeben. Wie macht man das von der console aus ?
<koegs> hudo: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server#In-der-Konsole
<sash_> hudo: Kommt drauf an, wie. 
<pog> welcher parm ist denn in top die swapping aktivitaet?
<koegs> oder http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server_GNOME#Persoenliche-Freigaben-im-Terminal
<pog> seit ich den plugin-container abgeschossen habe, kann ich wenigstens das Geraet wieder vernueftig bedienen.
<koegs> hudo: pack doch mal "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin
<koegs> !nopaste > hudo
<kubine>  hudo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<hudo> wo ist bei mir nicht geschriebener text
<koegs> das bezog sich auf [13:08:53] <+koegs> hudo: pack doch mal "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin
<hudo> das ist debian squeeze
<koegs> hudo: dann bist du hier falsch, merk dir das für die zukunft
<hudo> seh ich nicht so , das es ziemlich das gleiche ist
<hudo> ich brauch das in beide richtugnen
<koegs> hudo: ist es nicht, brauchen wir auch nicht drüber diskutieren, danke
<hudo> debian  lucid und umgekehrt
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: das hatten wir doch schon öfters. auch wenn du's jedes mal wieder probierst. lass es gut sein, das ist einfach nicht diskutabel.
<LetoThe2nd> hudo: und da wir dich definitiv nicht das erste mal darauf hinweisen, nimm dies bitte als ausdrücklich offizielle ermahnung/verwarnung.
<pog> mit vmstat kann man im uebrigen die Sw-Aktivitaet sehen
<pog> man sollte halt doch nihct soviele Fenster im FF offenhaben, wenn man keinen Swap will.
<pog> haben sich die default-Einstellungen beim FF geaendert, wenn ich ihn schliesse, moechte ich nicht, dass sich beim Starte wieder meine 90 FEnster oeffnen...
<koegs> pog: ist das eine support-frage?
<pog> bis anin hatte ich immer die WAhl, die TAbs abzuspreichern, und jetzt macht er das offenbar automatisch, was ich *nicht* will.
<deem> pog: eigentlich schließt er alle tabs, wenn du sie nicht anpinnst, aber das hat eher nichts mit ubuntu zu tun
<pog> vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, weil ich mit dem Feature fuer die Anordnung der Tabs gearbeitet habe.
<pog> nicht direkt mit Ubuntu, aber es betrifft natuerlich auch die Ubuntu-User.
<dadrc> Gibts doch in den Optionen -- "Beim Starten von Firefox"
<pog> ich hab ja nichts gemacht... diese Reaktion ist neu.
<styx_> Hallo! Ich hab hier einen Ubuntu Server, der nach dem  Systemupdate nicht mehr hoch faehrt, ich kann ihn allerdings in  einen Recovery Modus versetzen und mit ssh und chroot  beaerbeiten. Welche logfiles waehren denn interessant, dass ich  das raus finde, wo das Problem ist?
<styx_> Hab gerade schon in #ubuntuusers gefragt, und wurde hierher verwiesen :)
<ppq> ssh und chroot? kommst du nur in die busybox und musst erstmal / mounten oder wie darf man das verstehen?
<dadrc> /var/log/syslog und /var/log/dmesg von 'nem Boot, der nicht geklappt hat
<pog> /var/log/messages auch
<pog> styx_: geht nur die grafische Oberflaeche nicht mehr?
<littledarkcloud1> ich habe gerade gelesen, das die passwörter unter linux nur bei 8 zeichen liegen, hat sich das inzwischen geändert??
<styx_> Ich kann mich nicht mehr per ssh verbinden, wenn ich den Server normal boote. Auch nicht per ftp etc. Ping funktioniert
<pog> aus busybox raus, also vor dem mounten des / kannst Du vermutlich vergessen, was zu korrigieren.
<styx_> Ich kann mit chroot ins System, das ist nicht das Problem
<styx_> Ich kann auch / mounten
<styx_> Feb 16 10:59:59 kernel: Kernel logging (proc) stopped.
<styx_> Das ist der letzte Eintrag der syslog
<dadrc> littledarkcloud1, das klingt ziemlich unsinnig. Wo hastn das her? 
<styx_> Seitdem hab ich oefter versucht, das System zu booten
<pog> wo kommst Du denn genau hin, styx_?
<koegs> pog: prüfe einfach mit einem leeren Profil ob das gewünschte verhalten wieder eintritt...
<pog> ja, kann ich machen. Auf jeden fAll schliesse ich beim naechsten Start mal die Tabs noch von hand. Sonst muss ich noch 10 mal starten.
<styx_> Ich boote den Server per Weboberflaeche in einen Recovery Modus. Das ist anscheinend ein LInux in einer Ramdisk auf das kann ich mich per ssh verbinden, danach die Platten des Servers mounten und mit chroot komme ich dann ins Ubuntu des Servers.
<pog> ah,so 
<pog> wenn man einen PC starten wuerde, wuerde man ja im Recovery-Modus einfach auf die Console kommen, und die Grafik startet nicht auf, deswegen hab ich vorher nicht ganz verstanden.
<geser> littledarkcloud1: das ist veraltet, diese "Einschränkung" gab es nur, wenn crypt zum hashen des Passworts verwendet wurde, mit aktuellen Hash-Methode gibt es diese Einschränkung nicht mehr
<styx_> Es ist ein Server der nicht bei mir steht => Keine grafische Oberflaeche
<littledarkcloud1> okay, wann hatte sich das geändert??
<pog> hast Du mal auf der console /var/log/dmesg angeschaut, oder mach dmesg auf der commandlinie, das kann aufschluss geben ueber den Bootvorgang.
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] '~$ indicator-multoload' startet einen Prozess 'indicator-multiload'. Warum erzeugt  '~$ indicator-multoload' kein Programmfenster?.
<koegs> [14:08:26] <+dadrc> /var/log/syslog und /var/log/dmesg von 'nem Boot, der nicht geklappt hat
<pog> der boot geht ja, aber nicht so weit, wie er meint
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] '~$ indicator-multiload' startet einen Prozess 'indicator-multiload'. Warum erzeugt  '~$ indicator-multiload' kein Programmfenster?.
<pog> hast Du styx_ du bist, einen normale Shell, oder nur was eingeschraenktes wie busybox?
<styx_> Eine normale Shell
<pog> probiere mal dmesg abzusetzen.
<pog> oder dmesg | less um alles von vore durchzublaettern.
<styx_> Das System ist doch nicht gebootet, nur ein Recovery Mode, das ist ein anderes Linux
<styx_> Ich kann nur auf die Datein des Servers zugreifen
<pog> warum nicht, der kernel ist sicher gestartet und kann nicht weiterbooten
<pog> oder ist es eine virtuelle Maschine, dann waer's sicher nochmals anders.
<styx_> Es ist nicht der eigentliche Kernel des Server gestartet und der Recovery Mode in dem ich bin, ist auch nicht der Recovery Mode des Kernels
<geser> littledarkcloud1: genau weiß ich es nicht; seit Nov 2008 verwendet Ubuntu SHA512 für das Hashen von (neuen) Passwörter (Debian seit Aug 2009), davor war anscheinend md5 default (nur DES ist von der Begrenzung auf 8 Zeichen betroffen)
<pog> man muesste natuerlich schon wissen, mit was Du fuer einer Systemumgebung arbeitest, ob Server bei Provider oder VServer u.s.w
<dadrc> styx_, was ist denn jetzt mit syslog und dmesg? Eventuell noch boot.log
<pog> das ff-problemmit den TAb's ist wirklich eckelhaft, zudem hab ich noch ca. 10-Tabgroups, jetzt muss ich wohl alle von Hand schliessen.
<styx_> dadrc in den Dateien steht nichts neueres als heute vormittag 10:59, das war der Zeitpunkt des reboots
<dadrc> pog: Stell hat ein, dass beim Öffnen von Firefox keine Tabs geöffnet werden
<dadrc> styx_, das weißt dann ja darauf hin, dass die Kiste nicht über grub hinauskommt.
<dadrc> War ein Kernelupdate dabei?
<littledarkcloud1> jup, thx. ich hab hier noch nen buch das von 2007 drucklegung is also wissensstand 2006.
<littledarkcloud1> damit erklärt sich das dann auch.
<littledarkcloud1> :)
<styx_> Ja, soweit bin ich auch schon. Nein kein Kernel update
<pog> dadrc: ich bin halt ein Sammler, und wenn ich den FF mal schliesse, will ich diese TAbs weg. Ich recherchiere mal, was sich in den Einstellungen geaendert hat.
<deem> styx_: was ist denn das für ein server?
<styx_> Ein root server von server4u
<pog> styx_: ich wuerde echt dort mal fragen, denn wir kennen die Systeumgebung von dort nicht.
<deem> styx_: hast du mal eben den servernamen für mich?
<styx_> Welchen Namen?
<deem> den hostnamen. das ding heißt bestimmt berlinxxx oder alsterxxx oder euvexxxx oder sonstwie
<pog> dadrc: wenn ich eine TAb-Gruppe mit wenig tabs habe, dann oeffnen sich nur diese, mit dem kann ich leben.
<pog> sobald ich zu den Tab-Groups gehe, laden sich wieder alle!!! die Groups bekommt man irgendwie nicht mit einem schlag alle weg. 
<pog> wenn es solche Server sind, dann ist es so als gaebe man einem islamisten ein Atombombe http://www.server4you.de/root-server/
<pog> aber die haben doch sicher einen helpdesk.
<styx_> Ich mach mal ein Recovery. Aber danke euch trotzdem :)
<pog> ich seh, andere haben mit der Tab-Gruppierung auch ihre probleme.
<pog> dabei waere das Feature an fuer sich schon noch praktisch.
<deem> styx_: qry?
<kaphe> hallo, wo muss ich nachlesen wenn ich wissen will warum sich mein rechner heute morgen im stand-by befand?
<kaphe> oder zumindest wann er sich dorthin verabschiedet hat..
<menace> hi, kann 1.7.2p1-1ubuntu5.3  schon mit sudoers.d umgehen?
<menace> wenn ich in sudoers.d eine datei einfuege mit "user host=(ALL) ALL" und #includedir sudoers.d in /etc/sudoers schreibe, gibts nen backtrace
<koegs> menace: pack mal bitt ein "lsb_release -a" und "dpkg -l sudo" in ein nopaste
<koegs> !nopaste > menace
<kubine>  menace: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<menace> ah, #includedir muss ueber der ENV in /etc/sudoers stehen und in /etc/sudoers.d/ muss das ein ZZname sein, wobei Z eine Ziffer zwischen 0 bis 9 darstellt.
<[AI]> hi, wie kann ich unter xfce den shortcut einrichten, dass das aktuelle fenster maximiert, minimiert wird?
<[AI]> bei den tastaturkürzel unter "einstellungen - tastatur" gibt es keinen eintrag dafuür
<koegs> [AI]: unter Einstellungen -> Fensterverwaltung
<[AI]> koegs: danke!!
<[AI]> dachte, die tastaturkürzel liegen zentral 
<[AI]> /n
<magerquaek> weiss jemand ob man drag & drop zwischen windows 7 und einem virtualiserten xubuntu irgendwie realisieren kann?
<koegs> magerquaek: copy&paste ja, drag&drop nicht
<magerquaek> copy/paste geht, da war ich schon sehr begeistert
<magerquaek> jetzt noch drag&drop und ich würde ausflippen
<magerquaek> das beste aus beiden welten interoperabel *träum*
<LetoThe2nd> wird wohl nix mit ausflippen. geht halt einfach nicht. (zur zeit, mit vbox)
<magerquaek> vmware muss es wohl bei windows als host und client-system schaffen
<LetoThe2nd> magerquaek: korrekt.
<littledarkcloud1> Frage: wenn man einen user per bash anlegt "useradd -m testuser" werden für diesen user dann auch direkt die standartdateien aus dem verzeichnis /etc/skel in das neu erzeugte heimverzeichnis kopiert??
<koegs> littledarkcloud1: nein, dafür müsstest du unter ubuntu dann "adduser" nutzen
<ppq> littledarkcloud1: nutz einfach adduser, dann geht das autogamisch
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud1: a) es heisst "STANDARD" b) unter debian+derivaten besser adduser/deluser benutzen, und damit gehts dann.
<koegs> autogamisch-partenkirchen?
<littledarkcloud1> wenn ich einen user mit dem kommando deluser lösche, werden auch alle verweise mitgelöscht??
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud1: nein.
<LetoThe2nd> (was auch immer verweise in diesem zusammenhang auch sein sollten)
<koegs> littledarkcloud1: man deluser sollte Auskunft geben
<littledarkcloud1> ich hab ihn gerade angelegt und wollte wissen, ob dann auch wieder alles gelöscht wird.
<koegs> littledarkcloud1: "man deluser"
<Speefak> namt
<Speefak> was hat es mit dem missalignment beim formatieren von 3 TB per gpt auf sich ?
<Speefak> bzw wie umgehe ich das ganze ? hab nur 2 stunden rumformatiert und bekomme die warnungnicht weg : /
<ppq> Speefak: was für eine platte ist das?
<Speefak> WD 30EZRX 3TB
<Speefak> der ein schriebt startsektor soll durch 4 teilbar sein der andere durch 8, dann las ich erster sektor soll 2048 sein
<Speefak> steh da grad iwie aufm schlauch wie ich das nu machen soll
<Speefak> hab die HD mit folgenden befehl formatiert  : sudo mkfs.ext4 -j -O extent -L "Archiv_3TB" /dev/sdc1
<ppq> Speefak: http://wdc-de.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/6069/~/wie-ein-wd-advanced-format-laufwerk-unter-einem-anderen-betriebssystem-als
<Speefak> gdisk moniert ach keine fehler wie z.b. in dem post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11257463&postcount=9
<ring0> worauf würdet ihr es am ehesten schieben, wenn ein desktop mit 10.04.3, amd3000+ und nvidia 7600gs nach wenigen minuten im gestarteten system einfach nicht mehr reagiert? der bildschirm bekommt kein signal mehr, die num-lock taste hat keine funktion mehr, der host ist nicht mehr pingbar (daher auch kein ssh, vnc, etc), die logs werden nicht weitergeführt.
<ring0> der desktop lief mit der gleichen hardware bereits seit 10.04 erscheinen einwandfrei. die letzten updates waren nichts systemrelevantes, also, firefox, xulrunner und andere anwenderprogramme
<littledarkcloud1> wie kann man user umbenennen?
<magerquaek> ram defekt?
<koegs> ring0: memtest machen, cpu-temp überprüfen, dateisystem checken
<ring0> memtest habe ich schon durchlaufen lassen
<ring0> 2 std ohne fehler
<koegs> 100% oder 2Std?
<ring0> 100%
<ring0> cpu-temp liegt auch im normalen bereich vorher
<magerquaek> festplatten-kabel defekt?
<ring0> dateisystem checke ich gerade mal
<magerquaek> smart-werte der platte?
<ring0> smart hat keine errors
<magerquaek> dann würde ich immer noch das kabel in betracht ziehen
<ring0> magerquaek, nein, das fällt aus
<magerquaek> naja, wenn alles rausfällt, dann hilft nur ne neuinstallation
<magerquaek> oder evtl dann gleich ein neuer rechner
<ring0> magerquaek, solche tipps kannst du dir sparen
<koegs> littledarkcloud1: man usermod oder im ubuntuusers wiki gucken
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: auch wenn die letzten updates nicht systemrelevant waren - passiert auch mit älterem kernel?
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, das wäre ein idee :)
<magerquaek> ring0 , schon was neues?
<pog> wie findet ubuntu raus, dass z.B. phpize im packet php5-dev ist o.ae. in apt-cache fand ich es naemlich nicht.
<LupusE> hi
<pog> hi
<pog> ring0 ich hatte bei einem Compi ein Problem, wo es wahrscheinich am Diskcontroller lag, auf jeden FAll ohne Disk und ab USB ging das System einwandfrei.
<magerquark> ich hatte auch mal nen rechner bei dem es an der grafikkarte lag, besser am speicher der grafikkarte, den testet memtest leider nciht
<pog> ja, es kann durchaus an solchen Komponenten liegen. 
<dadrc> pog: Das Paket, das sowas macht, heißt command-not-found. 
<magerquark> das ist das ärgerliche, hoffentlich ist es kein sehr wichtiger produjtivrechner
<dadrc> pog, siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/command-not-found
<dadrc> Ansonsten ist für sowas apt-file search sehr nützlich
<ring0> also, laut fsck und beiden smart tests ist die hdd in ordnung
<ring0> probiere gerade die alten kernel durch
<bullgard4> http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/42/06/lg.png zeigt eine Erweiterung "gnome 2.x style menu for applications" für GNOME 3. Woher bekommt man die?
<pog> danke dadrc. 
<ring0> bullgard4, guck mal auf https://extensions.gnome.org/
<ring0> bullgard4, das 4. von oben ;)
<Speefak> eine frage noch zu den partitionen
<Speefak> hab den startsektor nu auf 1024kib, reicht das für den bootsektor noch aus bei ner GPT partition
<bullgard4> ring0: Ich habe den Eintrag "Applications Menu" gefunden. --  Muß ich ein Konto bei GNOME.org einrichten, um diese Extension herungterladen zu können, oder dazu auf die Extension Homepage gehen?
<ring0> bullgard4, einfach draufklicken, anschließend wirst du gefragt, ob du es installieren möchtest
<ring0> bullgard4, da ist ein schwarzer schalter oben links in der ecke, wo off steht. auf den musst du klicken
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, es scheint wirklich der kernel gewesen zu sein
<bullgard4> ring0: Ah! Hat geklappt. --  Vielen Dank!
<ring0> bullgard4, gerne. das gnome-tweak-tool kennst du bestimmt schon. ist optimal zum verwalten dieser extensions
<bullgard4> ring0: Ja, das gnome-teak-tool kenne ich schon.
<ring0> bullgard4, ok :)
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, ich bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich vielleicht dem backport kernel mal eine chance gebe
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: naja, wenn die alten nichts gebracht haben glaub ich da nicht dran. eher wirklich mal die grafikkarte zum test tauschen.
<magerquark> und danach nochmal die neuinstallation
<bullgard4> ring0: Ich habe unter Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 das Paket »indicator-multiload« heruntergeladen und installiert. Ich kann es in einem Terminal aufrufen. Dann existiert ein Prozess »indicator-multiload«, aber kein Applet oder Programmfenster davon. Sollte man das Applet oder Programmfenster über das gnome-tweak-tool finden?
<LetoThe2nd> magerquark: das ist weder wirklich hilfreich noch sonstwas... bitte lass das ticket einfach gut sein. danke.
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, der kernel ein version älter als der aktuelle lief ja einwandfrei gerade, deswegen dachte ich an eine version neuer als der aktuelle, nur zum test 
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: ok, also du hast gerade mit dem älteren getestet und der ging?
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, positiv
<LetoThe2nd> ring0: hab ich wohl überlesen. :) jo, dann ist entweder der backport-kernel oder mal zum test auch der mainline sicher ne option.
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, läuft seit 20 min stabil. vorher war nach <2 min schluss
<ring0> bullgard4, woher hast du denn indicator-multiload bezogen?
<robert1> hallo, ich habe mein subnotebook von 11.04 auf 11.10 aktualisiert und würde gerne nach der aktualisierung auf 12.04 bei dieser LTS-Version bleiben, ist das möglich und wenn ja, wie?
<dadrc> Geht
<dadrc> Kannst du in den Softwarequellen umstellen
<LetoThe2nd> robert1: ist möglich, nach der aktualisierung auf 12.04 in den einstellungen der aktualisierungsverwaltung einfach den haken bei "alle releases" oder so rausnehmen.
<robert1> vielen dank, ja das dachte ich mir schon, schön dass das so einfach geht :-)
<bullgard4> ring0: Von Synaptic.
<ring0> bullgard4, ok, sollte es nicht nach dem starten unten rechts in der notification area auftauchen?
<minari> Hallo, kann mir mal jemand sagen, wie ich den ssh server anschalte? 
<ring0> bullgard4, außerdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das nicht ein plugin für das unity-panel ist?
<bullgard4> ring0: Tatsächlich! Da unten ist es! --  Vielen Dank!
<minari> als ich openssh-server installiert habe bekam ich "start: Unknown job: ssh "
<bullgard4> minari: Was meinst Du mit "anschalten"?
<minari> bullgard4: auf eingehende Verbindungen antworten
<sash_> minari: sshd?
<sash_> Warte, ich muss mal schauen, habs grad nicht im Kopf…
<minari> ja sshd
<bullgard4> minari: Das DEB-Programmpaket »openssh-server« hast Du installiert?
<sash_> Wie startest du den denn?
<deem> minari: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"?
<minari> bullgard4: ja, dabei gabs den Fehler
<sash_> Wenn du das installierst und es dabei einen Fehler gibt, ist es ja kein Wunder, dass es nicht klappt.
<dAnjou> deem: hab ich das nich schonmal erwähnt? man nimmt jetz "service" :P
<minari> dAnjou: "service ssh start" sagt auch nur "unknown job: ssh"
<LetoThe2nd> *hust* lsb_release -a *hust*
<sash_> dAnjou: Solang der Wrapper noch existiert…
<minari> minari: gibt nur den hinweis auf service, und das hilft leider nicht
<bullgard4> minari: Wenn Du in Synaptic guckst, ist dann das DEB-Paket »openssh-server« als installiert dargestellt?
<minari> bullgard4:  dpkg sagt es ist installiert
<dAnjou> minari: das, was LetoThe2nd sagt .. aber flott :D
<minari> 12.04 
<LetoThe2nd> minari: naja, die ausdrucksweise von dAnjou ... aber dennoch: leg bitte mal "lsb_release -a" in ein pastebin und gib uns dann den link.
<LetoThe2nd> minari: am stück und komplett bitte. pastebin.
<littledarkcloud1> Frage: um einen teamspeakServer aufzusetzen, is es notwendig/besser einen user mit dem kommando: "adduser -m testuser" anzulegen oder is es ausreichend/besser den user mit "adduser testuser" anzulegen??
<minari> http://paste.debian.net/156516/
<bullgard4> minari: Und die Systemüberwachung zeigt keinen Prozess »sshd« an?
<minari> bullgard4: keine ahnung, kenn ich nicht
<bullgard4> minari: Was gibt '~$ ps aux | grep sshd' aus?
<minari> nur die grep zeile
<LetoThe2nd> minari: kay. also *eigentlich* sollte sudo service ssh start das ding anschmeissen.
<dAnjou> seit wann gibts hier support für +1?
<bullgard4> minari: Also mußt Du das Programm SSH-Server noch installieren.
<LetoThe2nd> minari: und stimmt, eigentlich gehört die frage nach #ubuntu-de+1
<minari> LetoThe2nd: ok
<bullgard4> minari: Vielleicht hilft Dir, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ssh zu lesen.
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: sorry .. ich hatte aber nen smiley dran
<profus2> n'abend zusammen
<profus2> kann mir jemand behilflich sein beim Thema Smart Card Reader
<profus2> ?
<ring0> profus2, stell einfach deine frage, möglichst konkret
<vectory> !frag, profus2 
<profus2> habe hier einen SCR 335 von SCM Microsystems
<profus2> und möchte damit arbeiten
<sash_> vectory: > statt ,
<profus2> wie kann ich vorgehen bzw. was muss ich tun?
<profus2> ich habe den Treiber schon gefunden, kann aber mit den infos der readit.txt nichts anfangen (newbie)
<vectory> !hw
<vectory> !hwcl
<vectory> !hcl
<kubine> vectory: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<vectory> ahh
<profus2> http://www.identive-infrastructure.com/de/products-solutions/smart-card-readers-a-terminals/smart-card-readers/scr335
<profus2> auf der Seite hier wird ein treiber zum dl angeboten
<magerquark> und die anleitung bist du durchgegangen?
<profus2> @magerquark: versuche mich gerade dran
<alamar> sind itu standardsd eigentlich kostenlos verfügbar
<alamar> sorry ECHAN
<ring0> LetoThe2nd, der lts-backport-kernel aus maverick hat mich bisher noch nicht im stich gelassen :)
<snake_01> jemand da?
<vectory> ja
<snake_01> frag ja nur, weil hier nix los ist
<vectory> zm die zeit wenig, ja
<snake_01> bin das erste mal hier im chat, deswegen, wollte mal das Xchat ausprobieren
<dAnjou> snake_01: gleich zu beginn, in #ubuntu-de-offtopic wird gesabbelt ;)
<snake_01> habs grad gesehen
<xe0n92> Will mit jemand helfen? Bzw. etwas erklären?
<ppq> !frag > xe0n92
<senden9> Was?
<kubine>  xe0n92: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<MarkusH> xe0n92: einfach losfragen
<LostPW> schieß los
<xe0n92> Habe gerade eben "sudo lightdm restart" in die Konsole eingegeben. Dannach ist mein Computer heruntergefahren und hat nurnoch in einem Terminal gebootet. Allerdings nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt. Habe dann neuinstalliert. Was ist passiert? 
<xe0n92> Bin Neuling!
<LostPW> mmmh
<LostPW> interessant :-)
<xe0n92> Jemand eine Idee?
<dAnjou> xe0n92: ganz sicher, dass der neugestartet is? nicht nur abgemeldet?
<LostPW> restart sagt doch einfach nur das ein service neustarten soll
<xe0n92> Richtig.
<dAnjou> und wie sah der "gewisse punkt" aus? stand da zufällig was von login?
<xe0n92> Nein.
<xe0n92> Dort stand was mit restore sound card ...
<ppq> xe0n92: da hast du dir irgendwie deinen xserver bzw. lightdm zerschossen. den displaymanager startet man auch eigentlich mit 'sudo service lightdm restart' neu.
<LostPW> theoretiscg solltest du einfach nur den window manager gekillt haben ...nen einfacher reboot sollte reichen
<axt> ist das im nachhinein noch von bedeutung oder überhaupt herausfindbar? er hat ja glattweg "neuinstalliert"...
<LostPW> VirtualBox ein und nach gespielt^^
<littledarkcloud1> wie kann man den rsa2 fingerprint rausfinden??
<littledarkcloud1> (ubuntuWiki is down.)
<littledarkcloud1> :(
<xe0n92> Richtig
<xe0n92> @littledarkcloul: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<dAnjou> littledarkcloud1: weil das auch die einzige ressource für sowas is
<LostPW> @littedarkcloud1...google:cache ubuntu wiki?
<xe0n92> Wie bekomme ich es hin Adobe Reader auf einem 64 Bit Ubuntu zu installieren.
<deem> xe0n92: im software center adobe reader eingeben
<xe0n92> Das normale .dev File von Adobe.de funktioniert leider nicht.
<xe0n92> deem: Finde dazu leider nichts.
<deem> xe0n92: linux ist kein windows. man lädt nicht einfach irgendwo was runter und installiert das
<LostPW> ^^
<deem> xe0n92: dann musst du wohl zuerst in snyaptic das partner repo aktivieren
<LostPW> evince ist eig schon mega gut ...und schneller als der adobe kram^^
<ppq> xe0n92: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/adobe_reader.html
<xe0n92> Danke.
<ppq> xe0n92: übrigens: http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/einsteiger.html :)
<xe0n92> ;)
<xe0n92> Habe gelesen das es Shortcuts bei Ubuntu gibt. Window A usw..
<xe0n92> Bei mir gehts dann nur so eine kleine Textbox auf wo A drinsteht.
<ppq> für unity, meinst du?
<xe0n92> Jo
<ppq> http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts zu dem thema findest du da ne menge.
<LostPW> pesvr
<ppq> LostPW: passwort wiedergefunden? ;) ---> schnell ändern mit /msg nickserv set password
<LostPW> ppq ye^^
<littledarkcloud1> kann mir bitte jemand das kommando sagen, wie man den rsa2-key-fingerprint rausbekommt bei einer sshVerbindung.
<deem> littledarkcloud1: es gibt auch google. bemüh doch mal das
<xe0n92> Wie restarte ich den X Server?
<xe0n92> Will nicht wieder lightdm restart eingeben.
<ppq> xe0n92: s.o.
<dAnjou> xe0n92: abmelden
<xe0n92> abmelden und anmelden?
<Thausent> Hi bin auf der suche nach einer alternative zu Filezilla den unter 11.10 hab ich probleme mit dem prog es wierd langasm und hängt das system auf 
<dAnjou> Thausent: du darfst satzzeichen benutzen
<dAnjou> Thausent: für was verwendest du filezilla?
<Thausent> sory meine schwähe 
<Thausent> für den zugang auf nen game server um plugin sofort zu editieren und diese einstellungen gleich zu saven 
<dAnjou> Thausent: naja, ftp oder sftp?
<Thausent> ftp
<dAnjou> Thausent: guck dich mal hier um http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/ftp.html
<Thausent> ich hab crossfire versucht jedoch habe ich ein komisches problem das er mir den inhalt eines ordner nicht anzeigt.
<Thausent> Unter Filezila jedoch kan ich den inhalt lesen 
<reddexx> hi
<reddexx> kennt sich einer mit skype aus da leider Ubuntu.wiki in wartung ist :-/
<dadrc> http://staticwiki.ubuntuusers.de/files/skype.html
<reddexx> das ging schnell :D, ich hab drotzdem ein problem meine webcam wird nicht in skype richtig erkannt, aber auf Camorama zeigt die webcam ihr bild an, woran liegt es?
<xe0n> Hallo, mein bekannter Fehler ist wieder aufgetreten.
<xe0n> Kenne nun allerdings die Ursache.
 * senden9 
<xe0n> Wenn ich eingebe ins Terminal "nvidia-xconfig" und dann reboote, fährt er hoch bis zu einem Gewissen Punkt.
<xe0n> Da stehen einige Dinge: Stopping save udev log and update rules, StartingmDNS/DNS-DS daemon - .......... - er bleibt bei Checking battery state.. stehen.
<xe0n> Was nun?
<ppq> xe0n: starte im recovery modus, führ dort in der root-shell aus: 'nvidia-bug-report.sh', lösche dann die datei /etc/X11/org.conf und starte neu
<ppq> das mit dem bug report kannst du im prinzip auch später machen
<xe0n> Wie komme ich in den Recovery Modus?
<ppq> xe0n: im grub (bootloader) menü auswählen
<xe0n> Habe zwar einen Bootloader, allerdings startet Ubuntu sofort. Gibts einen Shortcut um es zu öffnen?
<ppq> halte shift gedrückt beim starten
<ppq> dann kommt das menü
<ppq> oder ESC ein paar mal drücken
<xe0n> mache es sofort
<xe0n> Es kommt kein Bootloader Menü, sofort mein schwarzer Bildschirm.
<ppq> dann musst du schneller sein ;)
<xe0n> Bei ESC steht, please select boot device..
<ppq> mach den rechner mal ganz aus und probiers dann
<xe0n> PO, P1, Atheros, P2, Enter Setup
<ppq> okay, das ist ZU früh. du musst das nach dem ganzen postscreen/bios kram drücken
<xe0n> Sofern ich Shift gedrückt halte sobald der Lila Hintergrund kommt, kommt sofort der schwarze Bildschirm
<xe0n> Versuche es so zu löschen. Xorg.conf ist schreibgeschützt
<xe0n> xorg.conf.backup auch löschen?
<xe0n> xorg.conf wurde gelöscht. Klappt wieder.
<xe0n> Was ist nun passiert?
<xe0n> xorg.conf wurde allerdings nicht neu erstellt. 
<xe0n> ppq?
<ppq> xe0n: in der xorg.conf ist festgelegt, welcher grafikkartentreiber genutzt wird, im falle von nvidia. wenn die nicht mehr da ist, wird das automatisch ermittelt.
<ppq> xe0n: führ jetzt bitte 'sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh' aus, entpack die entstehende datei und pack sie in einen pastebin
<xe0n> ja moment
<xe0n> ppq: http://pastebin.com/RNKdGPjN
<xe0n> Sicher das du das nun lesen kannst? Was steht darin?
<ppq> xe0n: das liest sich, als hättest du ein notebook mit nvidia optimus, also intel-grafik in der cpu plus nvidia-grafikkarte.
<ppq> bzw. einen rechner
<ppq> ?
<xe0n536> ppq? Bin rausgeflogen.
<xe0n536> Hast du was herausgefunden?
<ppq> xe0n: das liest sich, als hättest du ein notebook mit nvidia optimus, also intel-grafik in der cpu plus nvidia-grafikkarte.
<ppq> bzw. einen rechner
<ppq> ?
<xe0n536> Ja ersteres ist richtig.
<ppq> xe0n536: deine nvidia grafik ist gar nicht aktiv, deshalb geht es natürlich nicht mit dem nvidiatreiber
<ppq> xe0n536: linux bietet leider keine gute unterstützung für das wechseln zwischen mehreren grafikkarten. guck dir mal "bumblebee" an. ich stecke da aber nicht drin.
<ppq> xe0n536: was aber problemlos gehen sollte ist, dass du im bios deine nvidia grafik fest aktivierst und nur noch die nutzt, was sich aber auf die akkulaufzeiut auswirkt
<xe0n536> Aber nun ist die Intel aktiviert?
<BobMcCloy> guten Abend ich habe eine Frage, Kann mir jemand helfen herauszufinden warum keiner der bisher installierten Netzwerkmonitore funktioniert bisher hab ich IPtraf nload ethstatus und NTM probiert
<ppq> xe0n536: nein, die intel ist aktiviert, die nutzt du gerade.
<xe0n536> Reicht die denn aus? Kann die was?
<guntbert> BobMcCloy: was heisst "funktioniert nicht"?
<ppq> xe0n536: wenn die an ihre grenzen stößt, merkst du das ;)
<BobMcCloy> alle lassen sich starten aber sie zeigen auf keinem netzwerkinterface etwas an
<xe0n536> Und nur die Nvidia aktivieren? Stark auf die Akkuladezeit?
<ppq> xe0n536: das dürfte unter linux aber nur bei der wiedergabe von full-hd videos der fall sein
<ppq> xe0n536: ja
<BobMcCloy> ach ich benutze xubuntu 
<xe0n536> Habe mein Notebook meistens eh am Stecker.
<ppq> xe0n536: es kommt auf deine nutzungsgewohnheiten an.
<xe0n536> Wenn ich die Nvidia aktiviere erkennt Ubuntu das sofort?
<ppq> xe0n536: sollte, ja
<xe0n536> Okay.
<BobMcCloy> hab sie schon mal mit sudo gestarte nützt auch nix
<xe0n536> Die xorg.conf ist aber doch nicht nur für die Grafikkarte, oder?
<ppq> xe0n536: ursprünglich war die für deutlich mehr. heute nicht mehr
<guntbert> BobMcCloy: dem iptraf solltest du das interface mitteilen
<xe0n536> Wie doof.
<xe0n536> Heute also nur für die Grafikkarte..
<xe0n536> Kann ich einfach so die Graka umschalten?
<ppq> xe0n536: unter linux nicht im laufenden betrieb, nur mit reboot, und dann im bios
<ppq> (afaik - kann sein dass sich da was getan hat, guck dir bumblebee an!)
<xe0n536> Jop.
<xe0n536> Reboot per F2 oder?
<xe0n536> Also Rebooten und dann per F2 ins Bios.
<xe0n536> Alles klar. Bis gleich :P
<littledarkcloud1> WinSCP kann prüfsummen berechnen, wenn die verbindung SFTP ist.
<littledarkcloud1> SFTP-3 is angegeben, prüfsummenberechnung is aber leider ausgegraut.
<littledarkcloud1> wie kann ich das ändern?
<xe0n> @ppq: In meinem Notebook Bios kann ich so gut wie NICHTS abstellen.
<ppq> hm
<ppq> tja, dann kommst du nicht drumherum dir bumblebee anzugucken
<xe0n> Naja, die Grafikkarte wird reichen. :-) Allerdings hatte ich vor noch CSS zu zocken :D
<xe0n> Muss ich dann wohl tun. :-)
<xe0n> Allerdings wenn ich unter Settings gehe und dann zusätzliche Treiber, steht das der nVidia Treiber aktiviert wäre.
<xe0n> "Beschleunigter Grafikkartentreiber von NVIDIA.
<ednem> moin
<ednem> ubuntuusers ist down weshalb ich hier bin
<xe0n> Das bedeutet was?
<ednem> moin  ist ne begrüssung Oo
<xe0n> Ich meine nicht dich :-D
<ednem> xD
<xe0n> Ja, die Webseite ist down. Soll morgen wieder erreichbar sein.
<littledarkcloud1> hast du ne ahnung wie man prüfsummen über winscp berechnen kann?
<littledarkcloud1> bei mir funzt es irgendwie leider nicht. :(
<xe0n> Wofür brauchst du das?
<littledarkcloud1> brauchs für CRC.
<ednem> hm kann mir hier jemand mit dem sound helfen.... tippe mir noch die finger blutig wegen dem gesuche nach ner lösung...
<xe0n92> Dein Problem ist?
<ednem> dummy-ausgabe
<ednem> dann habe ich pulsaudio und alsa neuinstallliert und nun wird die hardware nichtmal erkannt
<xe0n92> Mh..
<ednem> ich wollte eigentlich nur, dass mein 5.1 surroundsystem aktiviert wird und dann war der sound wech -.-
<ppq> xe0n92: ja, bin noch da. pack deine aktuelle /var/log/Xorg.0.log bitte nochmal in einen pastebin
<ednem> habs sogar mit der installation der realltek hd audio treiber versucht... die haben bei windows gefunzt
<ppq> ednem: weia. diese realtek "treiber" bitte niemals installieren. diese installationsscripte sind gemeingefährlich. die pfuschen der paketverwaltung dazwischen, löschen willkürlich kernelmodule und können einem nachhaltrig das system zerschießen
<ednem> das  habe ich mit gedacht... war aus reiner verzweiflung
<ednem> kann ich das nicht wiederherstellen?
<ednem> sry bin zwar schon n bisschen mit linux vertraut und habe vor umzusteigen, aber einige sachen sind halt schwer
<Haferstroh> Hallo
<Haferstroh> jemand da?
<dadrc> !frag > Haferstroh 
<kubine>  Haferstroh: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<ppq> ednem: probier's mit dem deinstallationsscript der realtek treiber und installier *danach* mit '
<ppq> 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install' die alsa pakete neu
<Haferstroh> ja aber dazu muß ja erstmal jemand da sein nicht wahr :-)
<Haferstroh> sonst kann ich fragen bis ich schwarz werde
<Haferstroh> ich will mir LibreOffice 3.5 installieren 
<Haferstroh> das funktioniert auch soweit, aber wenn ich dann versuche Formeln einzugeben, dann kommt kein Eingabefenster
<Haferstroh> ich meine jetzt mathematische Formeln
<Haferstroh> ich hatte unter WindowsXP das gleiche Problem, hab dann aber einen versteckten Ordner gefunden und nachdem ich den gelöscht habe ging es dort
<ppq> Haferstroh: einfügen -> objekt -> formel, dann muss unten ein bereich zum formeln eintippen kommen. ist hier so, mit 3.5.
<Haferstroh> weiß jemand wo überall Ordner/Dateien von Libreoffice 3.4.5 versteckt sein können?
<xe0n92> Hier meine xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/Yy3hPv9Q
<Haferstroh> ppg: ist bei mir aber nicht so
<ppq> xe0n92: jo, da wird intel genutzt. nichts nvidia.
<xe0n92> Wo siehst du das?
<ednem> http://pastebin.com/JgtYDLF8
<bekks> xe0n92: Das steht da :)
<bekks> xe0n92: Zeile 120 z.B.
<ppq> xe0n92: z. 450 ff.
<xe0n92> bekks: Ja wo? Ich sehe da nur komige Dinge.
<dadrc> Haferstroh, nur um sicherzugehen, du hast auch (unter anderem) LO Math installiert, ja?
<Haferstroh> dadrc ja hab ich, komplettes .deb Packet
<xe0n92> Also kann ich die Nvidia Treiber deaktivieren?
<ppq> xe0n92: deinstallier ihn einfach
<xe0n92> Mach ich wie?
<bekks> xe0n92: Die sind deaktiviert, weil sie nicht benutzt werden.
<dadrc> Ansonsten, wenn du LO 3.4.5 vorher mit purge deinstalliert hast, sollten etwatige Überbleibsel nur noch in ~/.libreoffice existieren
<mus4> Hallo, ich habe auf meinem Ubuntu xfce. Wie kann ich dort Anwendungen einstellen, welche nach dem Systemstart automatisch starten? Meineswissens gibts da ne gui, aber ich find die nicht mehr.
<ppq> xe0n92: einfach über die paketverwaltung :) 'sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current'
<xe0n92> Ist den Optimus irgendwann mal geplant?
<dadrc> mus4, eigentlich sollte es dafür einen Eintrag im Einstellungsmanager geben
<ppq> xe0n92: guck dir doch endlich mal bumblebee an ;) das beantwortet die frage
<Haferstroh> wie gesagt, ich hatte das gleiche Problem in WindowsXP und nachdem ich da irgendwo in Dokumente und EInstellungen noch so nen libreoffice Ordner gefunden habe und ihn gelöscht hatte, dann ging es nachdem ich LO3.5 nochmal installiert habe
<xe0n92> Okay ;-)
<Haferstroh> ich vermute das es bei Ubuntu genauso ist wenn man vorher 3.4. draufhatte
<dadrc> mus4, ansonsten kann du das GUI aber auch mit xfce4-session-settings starten
<dadrc> Haferstroh, dann siehe oben: Das müsste ~/.libreoffice entsprechen
<Haferstroh> ja hab ich aber gelöscht und trotzdem will das nicht und unter ~/.local/share ist nichts 
<Haferstroh> ich hab auch nautilus suchen lassen, und alles was da über war hab ich gelöscht
<Haferstroh> naja ich will es nochmal versuchen *g*
<xe0n92> ppq: Ich gehe nun einfach mal die Installation des Ubuntu Wikis für Bumblebee durch.
<xe0n92> Kann da was passieren?
<mus4> dadrc, danke
<ppq> xe0n92: natürlich
<xe0n92> Schlimmes?
<dadrc> Haferstroh, sonst könntest du mal in #libreoffice fragen, immerhin ist die Ubuntu-Version von LO 3.5 noch nicht raus
<xe0n92> Was soll da passieren? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<ppq> xe0n92: fremdquellen sind immer ein gewisses risiko, gerade so experimentelle sachen wie x-updates. aber wenn man nicht blind drauflostippt sollte das gehen. und du scheinst ja kein problem mit neuinstallationen und co zu haben ;p
<xe0n92> ppq: HAHA! Fand ich nicht lustig :P
<bekks> Das war ja kein Witz :P
<xe0n92> Sowas wie apt-get autoclean kann man immer machen, oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<xe0n92> Ist das gut?
<bekks> Lies doch erstmal nach, was es tut.
<xe0n92> Hab ich :)
<bekks> Offensichtlich nicht.
<xe0n92> Doch. :-)
<bekks> Was tut es denn?
<ednem> xD
<ednem> erstmal nachlesen^^
<xe0n92> Laut Wiki entfernt es Pakete die nicht mehr aus den PAketquellen heruntergeladen werdendas
<xe0n92> Vorteil, bei einer re-installation muss man nicht neu laden.
<ppq> xe0n92: braucht man nur wenn der festplattenplatz knapp wird oder man eklige dinge mit der paketverwaltung getan hat.
<xe0n92> Ok :)
<xe0n92> Komme gleich wieder.
<xe0n92> REboot
<ednem> hm als mit der neuinstallation von alsa hats nicht geklappt -schade
<ppq> ednem: details, bitte
<ednem> gibts nicht so etwas wie sfc /scannow unter linux?
<xe0n92> Wieder da.
<xe0n92> Bumblebee ist installiert.
<xe0n92> Die Frage ist, obs läuft :D
<ednem> hm also habe per synaptic alsa-base gepurged und neuinstalliert
<ppq> probier's, mit optirun, siehe wiki
<xe0n92> Jop. Hier steht: optirun firefox
<xe0n92> Dann nutzt er Graka für Firefox.
<xe0n92> Allerdings woran sehe ich, dass er es auch tut? :D
<ppq> spiel bspw. ein full-hd video im flashplayer ab und guck dir die cpu auslatung an
<xe0n92> FULL-HD im Flashplayer?
<ppq> einmal mit und einmal ohne optirun. dafür muss natürlich die hw accelleration von flash gehen, was bei weitem nicht selbstverständlich ist
<xe0n92> Wo bekomme ich ein Full-HD Film herß?
<ppq> youtube
<xe0n92> Was meinst du mit HW accele..
<ppq> hardwarebeschleunigung
<vectory> eh krass, ich bin zum studium angenommen worden, elektronik (und kommunikationssystheme)
<ednem> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r2h_Dmgj7g&feature=channel_video_title
<ednem> schraub die auflösung auf orginal...
<ppq> xe0n92: oder, besser, installier dir mplayer2 und smplayer, lad dir die full-hd version von big buck bunny runter, starte smplayer mit optirum, stell in smplayer den videoausgabetreiber auf VDPAU und starte das video
<xe0n92> Systemüberwachung reicht da.
<vectory> einer der studiengänge, wo alle zugelassen werden und später aussortiert wird -_-
<ppq> vectory: richtiger channel? :D
<vectory> :Y
<xe0n92> Man merkt kein unterschied. Bekam allerdings auch eine Fehlermeldung beim optirun firefox
<xe0n92> optirun firefox
<xe0n92> (firefox:2061): Gtk-WARNING **: Im Modulpfad »pixmap« konnte keine Themen-Engine gefunden werden,
<vectory> ein theme fehler wird nichs damit zu tun haben
<xe0n92> Das hatte ich auch damals wenn ich nvidia-settings reingeschrieben habe
<xe0n92> Das kommt auch wenn ich nvidia-settings eingebe..
<xe0n92> Oh man,..
<xe0n92> Jemand eine Idee?
<xe0n92> ppq:?
<ppq> xe0n92: sorry, wie gesagt, in bumblebee stecke ich absolut nicht dran, mangels hardware
<xe0n92> Diese Fehlermeldung hat nichts mit Bumblebee zutun. Die Fehlermeldung kommt wenn ich nvidia-settings eingebe..
<xe0n92> Mh?
<xe0n92> Magst du mir nochmal sagen ob meine Nvidia aktiv ist?
<xe0n92> Was brauchst du dafür nochmal?
<ppq>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xe0n92> Was ist xorg.8.log?
<xe0n92> Da steht was von Nvidia drin..
<xe0n92> In xorg.0.log nur INtel
<ppq> 0 ist dier aktuelle
<xe0n92> Da steht nur intel drin
<xe0n92> Ich raste hier noch aus :D
<axt> btw., uu-de ist wieder online.
<bekks> xorg.8.log ist das log von vor 8 starts.
<xe0n92> aso
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-17
<grmls> hi
<kirsten> hi, wenn ich Mark Shuttleworth mal eine nachricht zukommen lassen möchte, wie kann ich dass machen, mit der garantie, dass er es auch liest??
<kirsten> hallo?
<betz0r> morgen zusammen, n /bin/sh profi anwesend der mir eben aushelfen könnte: http://pastebin.com/bGGdd0jw gibt ein "done" unexpected expecting "then" aus. kann imr das nicht erklären.
<herakles> Hallo, kann mir jemand mit Erfahrung erklären, wie ich mir die deutsche "Wikipedia-DVD 2007/2008" installiere? Habe den BitTorrent-Link vollständig herruntergeladen, aber die Installation will mir nicht gelingen. ...
<bullgard4> '~$ route' zeigt heute morgen keine Zeile »link-local« mehr an (nachdem ich einen Laptop-Rechner gestern im lokalen Computerclub hatte und mehrere wacklige Steckverbindungen hatte). Wie bekomme ich die Ursache dafür heraus?
<Haferstroh> Guten Morgen
<Haferstroh> Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso eine Suche unter Nautilus keine versteckten Dateien anzeigt?
<Haferstroh> bzw Ordner
<ednem> morgen ich bins wieder ... kannn mir pls jemand per teamviewer helfen?
<ednem> wahrscheinlich ist es ein prob welches eigentlich ganz einfach zu lösen ist ichs aber nicht erkenne
<ednem> hm sieht so aus als wären keine alsa treiber aktiviert obwohl sie installiert sind O
<ednem> Oo
<ednem> kann mir hier niemand helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> ednem: ruhe bewahren, bitte.
<LetoThe2nd> ednem: wahrscheinlich ist gerade einfach keiner da ders weiss - frag in ein paar stunden nochmal oder im forum.
<ednem> ok
<ednem> hm schade nagut 
<Haferstroh> geht es noch jemandem so, daß er seinen Beitrag im Forum nicht auf gelöst setzen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> Haferstroh: frag mal in #ubuntuusers, die müssten das wissen bzw. vermutlich abhilfe schaffen können.
<Haferstroh> gnarf *g* es gibt so viele Kanäle wer blickt denn da durch ^^
<niklasfi> hallo, ich würde gerne phpmyadmin installieren. aber da ich schon nginx habe ohne apache. wie geht das? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405597/
<niklasfi> Haferstroh: die raumliste!
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi: solche wundervollen aussagen am besten einfach still ignorieren.
<Haferstroh> Du gehst auch zum lachen in den Keller wa?
<Haferstroh> Weiß jemand, wieso nautilus in einer Suche keine versteckten Ordner anzeigt?
<Haferstroh> Muß man das irgendwo einschalten, damit die mit angezeigt werden?
<sysdef> .o( /me macht sich gedanken was verstekt bedeutet )
<sysdef> +c
<LetoThe2nd> Haferstroh: ich vermute mal, dass er sie mit anzeigen würde, wenn sie normal auch auf sichtbar geschaltet sind. (Strg+G)
<LetoThe2nd> Strg+H mein ich
<koegs> niklasfi: liegt halt an den abhängigkeiten, ich empfehle dir sowieso phpmyadmin manuell zu installieren, dann hast du auch die aktuelle version
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Du mußt im Nautilus das Anzeigen versteckter Ordner freischalten.
<Haferstroh> hab ich doch mittels strg +h
<Haferstroh> ich hatte den Suchbegriff "libreoffice" eingegeben, und unter ~/.config/libreoffice der wurde nicht gezeigt/gefunden
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Nautilus zeigt versteckte ordner an andererer Stelle an als normale Ordner. Hast Du auf die Reihenfolge beim Gucken geachtet?
<bullgard4> s/ordner/Ordner/
<Haferstroh> bullgard4 : ja hab ich
<Haferstroh> ich hab es grad nochmal gemacht, und auch nur auf das Heimverzeichnis beschränkt. Da wird nichts angezeigt
<Haferstroh> extra drauf geachtet,  daß strg +h eingeschaltet ist
<bullgard4> Haferstroh: Trink eine Tasse Tee und guck dann noch einmal.
<niklasfi> koegs: naja... 3.4.5, was installiert wird ist erst 5 monate alt. für ubuntu pakete ist das nicht sonderlich viel
<niklasfi> sorry. broken pipe :(
<Haferstroh> bullgard: es wird nichts angezeigt. Selbst die direkte Suche nach .config bringt keinen Ordner sondern nur Dateiendungen
<koegs> niklasfi: besonders bei einem tool wie phpmyadmin möchte man immer eine aktuelle version mit bugfixes haben
<niklasfi> koegs: aber dinge, die sich nicht per apt-get upgrade upgraden werden erfahrungs gemäß nie wieder upgegradet
<koegs> dann probiers halt mit "--no-install-recommends"
<littledarkcloud> beherscht die linux-variante von 7zip CRC??
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: es gibt nichts was dagegen sprechen würde.
<koegs> littledarkcloud: dir wurde schon mehrfach das Wiki und die man-pages ans herz gelegt
<littledarkcloud> hab ich ja auch nachgesehen.
<koegs> davon ab, ein packer ohne CRC wäre relativ sinnlos
<LetoThe2nd> eben.
<littledarkcloud> ich nutze windows und bei der windowsversion existiert das feature crc's von ganzen verzeichnissen zu berechnen ..... also nicht nur einzelnen dateien.
<littledarkcloud> ich hab aber unter den aufgelisteten commands leider nix gefunden.
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: also das mit den smart questions üben wir nochmal. du bist offensichtlich auf der suche nach einem ganz bestimmten feature das dir in der windows-oberfläche angeboten wird. ok. du fragtest aber nach etwas völlig anderem, nämlich ob das programm an und für sich crc-checksummen berechnen kann.
<koegs> zumal ich solch eine option auch im windows-tool nicht kenne
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: ergo: in zukunft zum beispiel so fragen: "die windows-version von 7zip bietet das kommando 'crc-summe von verzeichnis berechnen' an. in der linux version kann ich diese nicht finden. existiert sie dort nicht, oder wo kann ich sie finden?"
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: wenn du gleich am anfang so fragst weiss jeder genau was gemeint ist, und wir können uns das hin-her-nachgefrage sparen. :)
<littledarkcloud> 7zip/datei/prüfsummeBerechnen, hier kann man crc-prüfsummen berechnen.
<littledarkcloud> (mein ziel is sicherlich nicht die leute zu beschäftigen, ich versuch mich zu bessern.)
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: fein :) ist nichts persönliches :) ich halt mich nämlich dann auch raus, zu windows-versionen kann ich generell nix sagen :P
<niklasfi> koegs: was hälst du von: auf heimrechner installieren (statische ip) und dann in der config server angben?
<koegs> du suchst also "cksum"
<littledarkcloud> "cksum" kann nur leider nicht direkt eine prüfsumme von einem ganzen verzeichnis bilden, das is das problem, ansonsten wäre ein skript unumgänglich.
<LetoThe2nd> jein. tar hineinpipien :) klassische unix-philosphie meiner meinung nach - ein programm fasst das verzeichnis zu einer datei zusammen, ein programm bildet die checksumme.
<littledarkcloud> ja, aber woher weiß ich dann auch das richtig gepackt wurde??
<littledarkcloud> (das läßt sich dann leider nicht mehr feststellen.)
<LetoThe2nd> sdx24 = sdx23++ ;)
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: sag doch lieber mal, was dein *eigentliches* ziel ist. wäre wohl deutlich hilfreicher.
<littledarkcloud> okay.
<littledarkcloud> ich bin gerade dabei einen teamspeak-server auf linuxebene aufzusetzen, um davon regelmäßige backup's zu machen .... kopier ich einfach das gesamte verzeichnis.      ich packe es dann, davon erstelle ich eine md5-checksum und sichere dies dann in einen verzeichnis.
<littledarkcloud> damit is auch sicher gestellt, das kein kopierfehler aufgetreten is.
<littledarkcloud> den gepackten ordner kann ich dann ja auch wieder entpacken und die prüfsumme erneut berechnen. sie müßte dann ja mit der ursprungsprüfsumme übereinstimmen.
<littledarkcloud> so sieht's aus.
<niklasfi> littledarkcloud: je nachdem mit was du kopierst, werden während des kopierens bereits checksummen berechnet, ob das was da kopiert wird wirklich richtig ist
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: imho solltest du einfach tar benutzen und schauen ob -W deine wünsche erfüllt.
<koegs> und zum packen einfach -j für bzip2, 7z muss man vorher eh taren, weil 7z keine posix-rechte übernimmt
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: für mehr gedankengut: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_section/verify.html
<LetoThe2nd> oO( wie kommt man auch auf so was unstandardiges wie 7z... )
<littledarkcloud> die option "-w" überprüft nur, ob das verzeichnis in ordnung is --- nicht aber ob die prüfsumme der dateien auch übereinstimmt.
<captain> wenn man einen feed mit thudnerbird abonnieren möchte, wählt man dann bei firefox unter andere anwendungen einfach den pfad zu thudnerbird aus?
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: du hast den link nicht gelesen, oder? da steht nämlich auch: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_section/Advanced-tar.html#SEC65
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<littledarkcloud> hab ich das richtig verstanden: tar erstellt ein archiv in das alle zu packenden dateien reinkopiert werden und mit den optionen "--verify/---"
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: ich habs noch nie gebraucht. aber vor allem das zweitere klingt für mich genau nach dem was du suchst: den inhalt eines archives gegen das ungepackte (original) gegenprüfen.
<littledarkcloud> hab ich das richtig verstanden: tar erstellt ein archiv in das alle zu packenden dateien reinkopiert werden und mit den optionen "--verify/---compare" nach dem schreiben nochmals mit dem urverzeichnis gegengecheckt?
<littledarkcloud> d.h. es wird nicht nur überprüft, ob das archiv öffenbar is sondern es findet eine gegenrechnung statt, is das richtig??
<geser> was soll ich mir unter "Checksumme von einem Verzeichnis" vorstellen und wie unterscheidet sich das von den Checksummen für jede Datei in dem Verzeichnis?
<LetoThe2nd> littledarkcloud: das sagt zumindest der text, ja
<littledarkcloud> demnach müßte ich dann nur von dem verzeichnis eine md5sum bilden, um die datenintigrität auch nach umkopieren auf einen anderen datenträger überprüfen zu können.
<niklasfi> littledarkcloud: das problem ist, dass "md5-sum eines Verzeichnisses" nicht wohldefiniert ist. wie berechnet man diese. in welcher reihenfolge berechnest du die md5sums der unterdateien? was machst du danach mit denen?
<littledarkcloud> nein, ich berechne die checksum von tar-archiv .... das is ja nur eine datei.
<niklasfi> littledarkcloud: ok. das ist dann wieder ok
<littledarkcloud> ich hatte nämlich erst überlegt, mir eine arg komplexe lösung zu basteln ..... von allen dateien die sich in /teamspeak/ befinden eine md5sum zu bilden, diese dann in ne datei umleiten und dann von der datei eine prüfsumme berechnen.
<littledarkcloud> dann hätte ich damit dann auch im endefekt eine prüfsumme über das gesamte verzeichnis.
<koegs> oder einfach nicht so viele gedanken machen und wie jeder die dateien/verzeichnisse in ein tar.bzip2 packen
<littledarkcloud> sry, ich mach mir aber viele gedanken. ;)
<littledarkcloud> hab leider schon unliebsame erfahrung mit ziparchiven machen müssen. :/
<littledarkcloud> (ich nutze unter windows 7zip zum packen von *.zip-achiven .... das hauseigene programm baut da ne menge scheiße. einfach nur schlecht.)
<bekks> Nein, es tut genau das was es soll. Und halt kein bisschen mehr. UND es gehört nicht hierher, was Windows tut :D
<littledarkcloud> okay, egal.
<littledarkcloud> ich werds nur nicht los, immer noch in ein zip-archiv packen zu wollen .... auch wenn die dateien für windows keine bedeutung haben.
<littledarkcloud> (es is ungewohntheit!!!!) *kopfschütelz*
<littledarkcloud> ungewohnt is für mich auch, das dateien in .tar gepackt und das wird dann mit gzip komprimiert.
<bekks> Welches Archivformat Du verwendest ist eigentlich vollkommen egal. Tarballs, die man mit gzip, bzip2 oder compress komprimiert hat, lassen sich unter Ubuntu halt wesentlich einfach weiterverwenden.
<littledarkcloud> tarballs, so so habs grad in wikipedia gelesen.
<Shinji1> aloha ubuntianer*innen
<Shinji1> =)
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Ein .tar nennt man "tar ball", weil da einfach Daten im tar-Format drin gespeichert werden.
<littledarkcloud> "Teerklumpen" .... „zusammengeklebt“, ich habs gelesen.
<Guest21804> moechte in banshee ein Bild zum Audiotitel einfügen. Hat jemand damit Erfahrungen?
<littledarkcloud> Probleme(.tar) "Die bei manchen Implementierungen unzureichende Unterstützung von Sparse-Dateien kann zudem beim Wiedereinspielen eines Archivs zu Problemen führen." ..... wär das für mich von bedeutung?
<Guest21804> habe das Bild in den selben folder gestellt wie auch die Audiodatei. Banshee findet es. Es wird jedoch verzerrt dargestellt.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Nein.
<Shinji1> meiner einer hat ein prob mit usb-audiointerfaces (midi-keyboard und guitarface II) in ubuntu studio. angeschlossen sind sie - erkannt auch - sound bleibt aus ;(
<niklasfi> hi, ich brauche nochmal eure hilfe. ich habe jetzt eine unvollständige installation von mysql-server. es ist so, dass ich diese weder mit apt-get purge entfernen, noch mit dpkg-reconfigure retten kann. was nun?
<bekks> niklasfi: Zeig uns doch mal ein lsb_release -a und die Ausgabe von dem dpkg-reconfigure -- beides in einem Paste, nicht hier im Channel.
<Shinji1> USB-Audiointerface läuft nicht, Jack server ist nicht startbar - hier der Jack-paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405607/
<niklasfi> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/845625/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/845626/ und http://paste.ubuntu.com/845627/ danke
<Miraculix01> gibt es banshee user hier?
<niklasfi> bekks: any ideas?
<deem> warum wird der openssh server auf einem ubuntu 10.04 server nicht mit "netstat -tulpen" angezeigt?
<ppq> got root?
<deem> sicherlich
<deem> von aussen ist ssh auch nicht zu erkennen, aber ich bin gerade per ssh auf dem server eingeloggt
<koegs> deem: nopaste "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 22" wenn der ssh-server auf 22 läuft
<koegs> alternativ mit "grep -i ssh"
<nxo> deem, ich seh bei mir sowohl unter tcp als auch tcp6
<deem> koegs: keine ausgabe und ja, er läuft auf 22
<deem> nxo: das du ihn siehst, hilft mir nichts
<bekks> deem: Siehst Du denn was bei netstat -tulpen | grep ssh ?
<nxo> deem, du sagtest ja auf "einem" 10.04, dachte das sei eine algemeinere behauptung :P
<deem> bekks: netstat listet als einzigen dienst nur 1258/dhclient3
<bekks> Wenn nicht, starte den ssh Dienst neu.
<bekks> ??
<deem> bekks: schon 3 mal gemacht
<bekks> Dann guck ins Log vom sshd :)
<deem> http://pastebin.com/4f8UUzgB
<deem> das ist alles, was netstat ausgibt
<bekks> Da läuft kein sshd :)
<nxo> ps xau | grep sshd
<deem> ich weiß, ich bin aber gerade per ssh eingeloggt, folglich muss er laufen
<bekks> deem: NEIN. :D
<deem> http://pastebin.com/VfxhbR2i
<deem> bekks: wie soll denn das gehen?
<bekks> Die die SSH Session läuft noch, was NICHT bedeuten muss, dass der SSHD noch läuft und auf weitere Verbindungen horcht.
<bekks> Was glaubst Du denn, wie Du sonst über eine ssh Session den Dienst neustarten kannst, ohne rauszufliegen?
<nxo> da läuft nix..
<nxo> da müsste noch ein /usr/sbin/sshd -D drüber stehen..
<bekks> Also ist der Dienst gestoppt und die Session läuft noch.
<bekks> 0217 125819 <+bekks> Dann guck ins Log vom sshd :)
<deem> http://pastebin.com/9nZ7UCrz <-- etwas ungut
<bekks> Ja, dann mal versuchen den manuell zu starten, interaktiv, verbose.
<nxo> mach doch mal /usr/sbin/sshd -d
<nxo> weitere d erhöhen die verbosity
<deem> nxo: /etc/ssh/sshd_config line 26: Bad yes/without-password/forced-commands-only/no argument: with-password
<bekks> :)
<koegs> er hats kaputt gemacht!
<nxo> er hats kaputt gemacht!
<bekks> er hats kaputtgemacht!
<nxo> das internet macht meine orthographie kaputt, ich kann dir nicht sagen, was richtig ist..
<RM`raiden> moin
<Linuxxer> Hallo.
<Linuxxer> Ich habe Apache2 und PHP auf einem Ubuntu Server laufen. Dort befindet sich eine Datei index.php mit folgenden Rechten: -rw-rw-r-- root root. Beim Aufruf im Browser bekommt man leider ein weißes Bild. Bitte daher um Hilfe 
<bekks> Dann zeig doch erstmal ein lsb_release -a in einem Paste bitte. Und 664 für root ist Unsinn.
<niklasfi> bekks: habe mein problem mit dem kaputten paket übrigens gelöst. habe mir ein anderes ubuntu genommen, und /etc/mysql auf den server kopiert.
<Linuxxer> 1. [paste:405617:xyz] 2. Was ist denn sinvoller
<bekks> Linuxxer: Das ist keine URL. 
<Linuxxer> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405617/
<bekks> Sinnvoller ist 644 für www-data:www-data
<bekks> ! apache > Linuxxer 
<kubine>  Linuxxer: Informationen zu Apache finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache
<Linuxxer> bekks: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#PHP-Datei-wird-nicht-ausgefuehrt Gemacht, funktioniert trotzdem nicht
<bekks> Linuxxer: Davon hat auch niemand was gesagt :)
<tambique> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405617/
<bekks> Linuxxer: Würde sie nicht ausgeführt, würdest Du sie zum Download abgeboten bekommen.
<bekks> Linuxxer: Schau mal in dein Apache Log.
<bekks> Linuxxer: Bist du mit zwei Accounts hier?
<tambique> nee hatte nen copy paste fehler :D
<Linuxxer> Linuxxer: Wie mit 2 Accounts?
<Linuxxer> bekks: Wie mit 2 Accounts?
<Linuxxer> achso, ok :D gut
<bekks> Linuxxer: Hat sich erledigt.
<Linuxxer> bekks: Im Error Log sind PHP Warning errors, weil er keine Permissons hat, irgendeine Datei um zu bennen oder zu includieren
<Linuxxer> etc.
<bekks> Ja, da hast Du deinen Fehler.
<Linuxxer> Mal eine generelle Frage: Was sind denn die Rechte, die ich Ordnern und die ich Datein geben sollte
<Linuxxer> ?
<koegs> !rechte Linuxxer 
<TheInfinity> !rechte > Linuxxer
<kubine>  Linuxxer: Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<koegs> irgendwann krieg ich das auch mal auf anhieb hin :)
<bekks> Linuxxer: Darauf kann man keine generische Antwort geben.
<neko1> hallo
<Linuxxer> Was brauche ich denn für eine 0815 Website? Da muss es doch irgendetwas sinnvolles geben, oder?
<neko1> habe heut nacht meine dvb-t karte probiert
<bekks> Linuxxer: Nein. Die Frage ist sinnlos.
<neko1> dabei hat es mit kernel-extras installiert
<TheInfinity> Linuxxer: das hängt von den eingesetzten serverseitigen scripten und von deinem server ab. wenn du was vorkonfiguriertes willst brauchst du einen webspace.
<bekks> Linuxxer: Die Rechte hängen nicht von "08-15 Website" ab, sondern von den konkreten Sicherheitsanforderungen an eine bestimmte Datei bzw. ein bestimmtes Verzeichnis.
<neko1> seitdem tut mein wlan und mein bluetooth nicht mehr
<Linuxxer> bekks: Und was soll ich nun tun? Welche Rechte gebe ich dem Ordner nun?
<bekks> Linuxxer: 755 für www-data:www-data
<neko1> das deinstallieren der extras bringt auch nix
<neko1> es bleibt alles kaputt
<bekks> Linuxxer: Aber du solltest da NICHT wild irgendwelche BErechtigungen auf die PFade setzen, die du da laut php nicht inkludieren kannst.
<koegs> !wf > neko1
<kubine>  neko1: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<Linuxxer> bekks: sondern!?
<bekks> Linuxxer: Nachdenken? :)
<Linuxxer> :D
<bekks> Linuxxer: Zeig doch erstmal die kompletten Fehlermeldungen in einem Paste.
<bekks> Und setz alle bisher geänderten Berechtigungen wieder SO, wie sie vorher waren.
<Linuxxer> bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405622/
<bekks> Linuxxer: Was glaubst Du denn nun, welche Datei/welches Verzeichnis die falschen Berechtigungen hat?
<Linuxxer> Alle :D
<bekks> Falsche Antwort.
<Linuxxer> Warum? Ich wusste nicht, wie ich auf /var/www via FTP zugreife. Also habe ich das ganze über den User tester123 hochgeladen (via SFTP) und dann im Terminal mit mv nach /var/www geschoben und den Owner auf root:root geändert
<bekks> Das hat NICHTS mit deiner Fehlermeldung dort oben zu tun.
<Linuxxer> Alles im ts3wi Ordern
<dAnjou> Linuxxer: is dir klar, dass der kontext, in dem das alles bei dir passiert, und *nicht* bekannt ist?
<bekks> Linuxxer: In WELCHEM Ordner? Ich will einen absoluten Pfadnamen von Dir haben.
<Linuxxer> dAnjou: Wie meinst du das?
<bekks> In deinen Fehlermeldungen sieht man nämlich ZWEI völlig unterschiedliche Ordner.
<Linuxxer> bekks: /var/www/ts3wi
<dAnjou> wie wäre es denn, wenn du (in einem post) mal erklärst, was du machen willst. (mit infos wie betriebssystem + version usw.)
<bekks> Linuxxer: FALSCH. :D
<neko1> also, ich nutze ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<Linuxxer> dAnjou: Ubuntu 11.10, http://addons.teamspeak.com/directory/tools/web-based/Teamspeak-3-Webinterface-by-Psychokiller.html
<Linuxxer> bekks: Hä!? ;D Was denn sonst?
<neko1> nach der installation von linux-firmware-nonfree 1.11 geht mein wlan und bluetooth nicht mehr
<bekks> Linuxxer: Fehlermeldung lesen :)
<bekks> Linuxxer: Und vorher erstmal tun, was dAnjou dir geraten hat.
<neko1> nach der deinstallation von linux-firmware-nonfree 1.11 ist das problem immer noch nicht gelöst
<bekks> neko1: Und was sind die _konkreten_ Fehlermeldungen und Versionen?
<neko1> fehlermeldungen gibt es keine, es tut einfach nicht wie wenns nicht da wär
<Linuxxer> bekks: Habe doch gesagt, was ich machen will D was ist mit /tmp/, denn da fehlen ja anscheinend die Rechte
<neko1> wie wenn die karte nicht drin wäre
<neko1> versionen dürften die aktuellsten sein da gestern erst ein update drin war
<dAnjou> Linuxxer: hast du mal die INSTALL.txt in dem paket gelesen?
<neko1> ubuntu 11.10 64bit
<dAnjou> Set the folder icons, temp, templates_c, site/backups and all subfolders from backups chmod 777
<Linuxxer> bekks: Aber Failed opening '/var/www/ts3wi/ und Permission denied in /var/www/ts3wi/ usw. also muss es doch /var/www/ts3wi sein
<bekks> Nein.
<Linuxxer> bekks: Fu********
<Linuxxer> Steht ja echt in der INSTALL.txt :D
<bekks> Wenn Du das komplette /var/www/ts3wi/ umsetzt, dann hast Du offensichtlich die INSTALL.txt nicht gelesen.
<bekks> Linuxxer: Was glaubst wohl, warum man sowas lesen sollte?
<dAnjou> neko1: und du solltest dein problem auch nochmal in *einem* post zusammenfassen. kaum einer hat lust, sich das alles aus dem backlog zusammenzusammeln ;)
<Linuxxer> :D
<bekks> Linuxxer: Das ist nicht witzig.
<bekks> neko1: "dürften die aktuellsten sein" sind keine konkreten Versionsangaben.
<Linuxxer> Also gebe ich allem 755 www-data:www-data und icons, temp, templates_c, site/backups 777 www-data:www-data
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> LIES die Datei.
<bekks> Und rate nicht heru,
<Linuxxer> Ja, da steht doch Set the folder icons, temp, templates_c, site/backups and all subfolders from backups chmod 777
<Linuxxer> Also stetze ich die alle auf 777
<Linuxxer> Und den Rest dann auf 755
<bekks> Also auf 77 und nicht auf 755.
<bekks> NEIN.
<bekks> Lass die Finger von allem anderen!
<Linuxxer> ok
<bekks> Da steht nichts davon, dass du irgendwas anderes anfassen sollst.
<Linuxxer> ok
<dAnjou> Linuxxer: grundsätzlich sollte *fast* alles von hause aus leserechte haben, und das reicht auch. *NUR* die ordner/dateien, die in INSTALL.txt stehen, brauchen dann zusätzlich 777
<Linuxxer> ok
<bekks> .oO(Deswegen stehen sie ja in der INSTALL.txt)Oo.
<Linuxxer> jaja, ok. Tut mir leid, wenn ich euch damit genervt habe
<neko1> hallo, habe heut nacht meine dvb-t karte probiert dabei wurde linux-firmware-nonfree 1.11 64bit installiert. seitdem tut mein wlan und mein bluetooth nicht mehr. all das ist auf der aktuellen version da ich gestern mittag erst ein update gemacht hatte.
<neko1> die deinstallation der linux-firmware-nonfree 1.11 64bit hat leider nicht geholfen. alles verhält sich so als ob die firmware der anderen geräte (wlan/bluetooth) nicht mehr da wäre.
<neko1> jemand eine idee wie das zu lösen sein könnte
<bekks> neko1: Und welche Kernel Version _genau_ hast Du? Und welches Ubuntu _genau_ hast Du?
<bekks> Und wie lauten die _konkreten_ Fehlermeldungen_?
<neko1> ubuntu 11.10 64 bit
<bekks> Und weiter?
<neko1> kernel version linux 3.0.0.16.19
<neko1> es gibt keine fehlermeldung, das system verhält sich wie wenn die geräte nicht drin wären
<bullgard4> '~$ route' zeigt heute morgen keine Zeile »link-local« mehr an (nachdem ich einen Laptop-Rechner gestern im lokalen Computerclub hatte und mehrere wacklige Steckverbindungen hatte). Wie bekomme ich die Ursache dafür heraus?
<bekks> Dann brauchen wir die Ausgaben von lsusb, lspci, dmesg wenn alle Geräte eingesteckt sind.
<bekks> bullgard4: link-local ist vollkommen irrelevant für das Routing.
<neko1> das ist ungünstig, der rechner ist daheim und ich bei der arbeit
<neko1> da wird sich doch nur irgendwas in den konfig verbogen haben
<bekks> neko1: So können wir nicht supporten. Sorry.
<bekks> neko1: Nö, die Kernelconfig wurde von der Firmware nicht angefasst.
<neko1> ist ja net das die geräte nach einer install durchgebrannt sind?
<bekks> Nö.
<neko1> ok
<neko1> sorry
<neko1> bye
<littledarkcloud> frage: update@ubuntu_10.04 funktioniert mit:
<littledarkcloud> apt-get update    (holt infos der packetquellen)
<littledarkcloud> apt-get upgrade  (download der packete+install)
<littledarkcloud> richtig??
<bullgard4> littledarkcloud: Wovon redest Du? Was meinst du mit update@ubuntu_10.04?
<littledarkcloud> ubuntu aktuellisieren.
<koegs> richtig
<bullgard4> littledarkcloud: Ubuntu aktualisiert man mittels der Aktualisierungsverwaltung. Kennst Du die?
<bekks> Pa_k_et, ohne c. Grausam.
<bekks> bullgard4: Die benutzt er da. apt-get ist Teil der Paketverwaltung.
<littledarkcloud> advancedPackagingTool, also per apt holt der sich die dpkg(debian)packete, is doch richtig oder?
<bullgard4> Meistens ist das richtig, ja.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Pa_k_ete. Ohne c. Das gibt Augebkrebs.
<bekks> *Augenkrebs sogar.
<littledarkcloud> joar, danke.... aber mein kopf is nen bischen wo anders als bei der rechtschreibung.^^
<koegs> !einsteiger > littledarkcloud 
<kubine>  littledarkcloud: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<koegs> da hast du einiges zu lesen
<ghostoverload> hi zusammen.  wie kann ich dovecot files anschauen? 
<ghostoverload> weiss das grad wer?
<bekks> Was sollen das denn für Files sein?
<ghostoverload> dovecot.index.log   dovecot.index
<bekks> vi
<ghostoverload> sieht eben schwer nach (blaub man nennt die binär) files aus
<ghostoverload> also nur komische zeichen
<bekks> Im Index ist das klar. Im Log auch?
<ghostoverload> eben leider
<herakles> Ist jemand so freund mir beim betreten des Channels #Ubuntu-de-offtopic zuhelfen, bin dort noch immer gebannt ...
<bekks> herakles: Das ist ein Thema für #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> herakles: Das ist ein Thema für #ubuntu-de-op
<herakles> k
<bekks> Da gehört das hin, nicht hierher :)
<herakles> habs gelesen
<herakles> ;-)
<ghostoverload> oder kann ich die files irgend wie konvertieren? 
<bekks> ghostoverload: Nein.
<ghostoverload> bekks: komm ich irgend wie an den inhalt der files? 
<bekks> ghostoverload: Warum?
<ghostoverload> ich hab mails, die einfach "verschwinden"  ich bin aber der meinung die werden gelösccht
<ghostoverload> im log sollte man je die transactions sehen
<littledarkcloud> "MC "wird nicht mehr weiter entwickelt, wird der "VFU_FileManager" weiterentwickelt??
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Woher stammen diese merkwürdigen Informationen?
<bekks> Und was haben sie konkret mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<littledarkcloud> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager, kurz unter MC.
<bekks> Da stehts nichts davon.
<littledarkcloud> doch.
<bekks> Screenshot. :)
<littledarkcloud> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateimanager
<littledarkcloud> 1. link klicken
<littledarkcloud> 2. [STRG]+[F]
<littledarkcloud> 3. "VFU File Manager" eingeben.
<littledarkcloud> (fob mich nicht.^^)
<koegs> !nopaste > littledarkcloud 
<kubine>  littledarkcloud: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<koegs> littledarkcloud: nirgendwo steht dein Text
<bekks> littledarkcloud: Screenshot. Nicht TExtanleitung. Ich Weiss selbst wie man nach einem Text sucht.
<littledarkcloud> okay.
<littledarkcloud> mom.
<koegs> littledarkcloud: ob ein Programm weiterentwickelt wird, kannst du selber sehr gut auf der Homepage des Programms rausfinden.
<koegs> oder du schaust dir an, wann die Paket-Version zuletzt aktualisiert wurde auf packages.ubuntu.com
<littledarkcloud> hier screenshot.
<littledarkcloud> http://www.bildupload.com/index.php?image=61c5c6270149331a9628573b8c48afcc
<bekks> Und wo soll da was (in deinem Screenshot) davon stehen, dass Midnight Commander nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird?
<littledarkcloud> weil ich das weiß.
<bekks> Dann weisst Du Blödsinn :)
<bekks> Vor 101 Minuten wurden noch Änderungen Quellcode des Projekts gemacht.
<littledarkcloud> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Commander
<littledarkcloud> "Die Entwicklung des Midnight Commanders stand mehrere Jahre still, bevor ihn Anfang 2009..."
<littledarkcloud> sry, bin wohl da nen bischen hinter der zeit her.
<bekks> littledarkcloud: https://www.midnight-commander.org/browser
<bekks> Erstmal lesen.
<littledarkcloud> dabei is 2009 ja nicht so lange her.
<bekks> 3 Jahre. Ewig.
<bekks> Und wieder mal kein Ubuntuthema. :)
<bekks> Solche Dinge sind für #ubuntu-de-offtopic geeignet.
<littledarkcloud> wußte nicht das es so etwas gibt.
<littledarkcloud> interessant.
<littledarkcloud> installierte packete, können restlos wieder deinstalliert werden?
<littledarkcloud> (ich weiß, das packetabhängigkeiten nicht mit deinstalliert werden.)
<bekks> Ohne c.
<bekks> Ja, können sie.
<littledarkcloud> paket.
<littledarkcloud> is ja gut.
<koegs> littledarkcloud: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt/apt-get?redirect=no
<littledarkcloud> mit remove, das hatte ich gelesen. wußt nur nicht, ob reste zurückbleiben, wie bei windows.
<koegs> dann lies den rest
<littledarkcloud> "Konfigurationsdateien" bleiben erhalten, wo werden diese dann gespeichert??
<littledarkcloud> (müßte man demnach ja manuel entfernen.)
<littledarkcloud> in einem unterverzeichnis von /etc/ richtig?
<bekks> Globale Konfigurationsdateien in /etc/ werden von purge entfernt. Persönliche in ~/ nicht.
<ubabau> moin
<ubabau> kurze frage, wisst ihr wie ich in chromium den verlauf angezeigt bekomme (so wie in ff neben der aktuellen url) ?
<Pilatus> vlt kan mir einer von euch helfen... und zwar kann ich in meinem Ubuntu 11.10 keine Tasten doppelt hintereinander drücken der nimmt dann die zweite Angabe nicht ich muss immer 1 Sekunde warten. 
<bekks> Was hast Du verändert?
<Pilatus> nix nur Ubuntu 11.04 auf nem Lenovo installiert 
<Pilatus> 11.10 sry 
<Pilatus> wenn ich z.B im Terminal ssh host eintippe
<Pilatus> siehst das so aus sh host
<Pilatus> er nimmt das 2te s ned mit 
<Pilatus> auch kann ich nix per Backspace löschen
<Pilatus> immer ein Buchstaben 
<rref> Hallo, seit einiger Zeit kriege ich von ubuntu die Meldung das ich auf dem Laufwerk wo ich ubuntu installiert habe nur noch 1GB, später 800MB vorhanden sind. "Baobab" zeigt mir aber das ich noch 6GB freien speicherplatz habe. Ubuntu habe ich selbst auf einer 25GB großen Partition erstellt, zusätzlich noch eine 6GB Partition für swap. Das home-VZ habe ich bei der installation verschlüsseln lassen.
<rref> Der Ram von meinem System ist 4GB. Kann mir jmd. einen Tipp geben wie ich festellen kann was den Schwund des Speicherplatzes verursacht?
<bekks> RAM hat mit Speicherplatz auf Laufwerken nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Dir geht der Speicherplatz auf deiner Festplatte aus.
<rref> Naja nachdem ich das System start habe erstmal keine Meldung mehr und "Baobab" zeigt 6GB freien Speicherplatz an 
<rref> dachte das vlt. noch irgendwas vom RAM angelegt wird?
<bekks> Dein RAM hat NICHTS mit Plattenplatz zu tun.
<rref> Ok, verursacht die verschlüsselung zusätzlichen Speicherplatz?
<bekks> Nein.
<rref> hm, wie kann ich dann meinen "tatsächlichen" Speicherplatz sehen? Baobab muss doch dann irgenwas falsch machen?
<bekks> Nö, baobab macht nichts falsch.
<bekks> Die Festplattennutzung siehst Du mit du -h
<rref> ok :-), aber wie gesagt baobab zeigt mir 6GB freien Speicher, nach etwas arbeiten ohne Dateien zu erstellen, kommt die Fehlermeldung nur noch 1GB freien Speicherplatz. Neustart keine Meldung über wenig Speicherplatz:-)
<bekks> Ja und? Wo siehst Du da den Widerspruch?
<bekks> Du tutst irgendwas, was Speicherplatz benötigt, nachdem Du dir baobab angesehen hast.
<rref> kann man sich die anzeigen lassen welcher Prozess wie viel nach dem Start von ubuntu auf das system geschrieben hat?
<bekks> Nein.
<rref> das mounten von webdav Laufwerken und das Schreiben auf diese benötigt auch kein "großen" Speicherplatz oder? Genuso wenig wie Verbindungen über ssh zu server Laufwerken?
<koegs> rref: wieso guckst du nicht einfach mit baobab genau dann, wenn diese meldung kommt
<koegs> alternativ: arbeitest du zu dem Zeitpunkt mit einem Programm, welches große temporäre Dateien anlegt?
<koegs> und afk, wollte nur mal kurz meinen Senf dazu geben :)
<bekks> Mounten und das Schreiben auf _andere_ Datenträger belegt keinen Platz.
<rref> koegs: ne zumindest ist mir das nicht bewusst, das was mir das merkwürdig vorkommt ist das nach einem Neustart die 6GB wieder da sind.
<rref> koegs: vlt. schauc ich mir das dann wie von dir vorgeschlagen mit baobab an wenn die Situation eintritt
<deem> rref: du kennst temporäre dateien?
<rref> deem: ja, den tmp Ordner hatte ich mir schon angeschaut, falls die Anwendungen noch wo anders temporäre Dateien dürften die nicht so groß sein um 5GB weg zu nehmen. Aber mal schauen was baobao in der Situation zeigt:-)
<rref> gibt es den in ubuntu soetwas wie dateien komprimieren (wie bei ntfs) ohne sie in ein archiv zu packen?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> So unnützen Kram gibt es nicht unter Linux.
<bekks> Finde lieber heraus, was den Speicherplatz verbraucht.
<nextnewbee> Hallo, vielleicht ist das was ich suche offtopic oder ein anderer IRC Channel, aber vielleicht weiß ja einer beschid. Also wollte mir aus meinem Ubuntu einer Stereoanlage basteln, was benötige ich an Hardware dafür Boxen, Verstärker oder vielleicht eine spezielle Soundkarte?
<Guest28924> nextnewbee: zunächst brauchst du einen Media Player (software) deiner Wahl
<nextnewbee> okay habe banshee
<Guest28924> was hast du schon an hardware?
<nextnewbee> nur den Computer, den rest müßte ich kaufen.....
<LetoThe2nd> nextnewbee: wenn du schon weisst dass es OT ist, warum fragst du nicht einfach gleicht in #ubuntu-de-offtopic?
<nextnewbee> bin mir nicht sicher, dass es OT ist aber danke für den Hinweis, werde dort mal fragen......
<Guest28924> Frage zum banshee: Bild zum Autor eines Stückes wird verzerrt dargestellt. Was ist zu tun?
<Guest28924> hat schonmal jemand ein Bild selbst hinzugefügt? - es geht mir jetzt nicht um embedded covers
<nunatak> kann man in der gnome 3 shell das anhaften der fenster (z.b. wenn dateien gespeichert werden) am hauptfenster abschalten? das stört manchmal total,
<dreamon> Kann man die Kernels die in Grub angezeigt werden irgendwie begrenzen. Oder muß händisch entfernt werden? Gibt es eine Anfängermethode( läßt kumpel fragen)
<Fuchs> ja, ist besser, ja. 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<dAnjou> dreamon: einfach deinstallieren, steht im wiki
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel#Kernel-deinstallieren
<dreamon> Hoffe er killt nicht den Akutellen ;)
<dAnjou> oh, sorry ... gar nich gesehen Fuchs 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> aktuelle Versionen von grub2 kennen Submenues 
<Fuchs> da wird dann nur noch die aktuellste Version direkt  angezeigt, der Rest rottet in dem genannten Submenue vor sich hin 
<dreamon> Fuchs, ah ok. er hat noch Lucid, das erklärt das wohl
<Fuchs> ja
<xe0n92> Hallo, kennt sich jemand mit dem GTK-Package aus?
<dAnjou> xe0n92: irgendwer schon, ja
<dAnjou> sonst wär's ja nich da
<xe0n92> Und jemand aus dem Channel?
<Fuchs> !wf > xe0n92 
<kubine>  xe0n92: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<Fuchs> hrm, falsch rum
<Fuchs> !frag > xe0n92 
<kubine>  xe0n92: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<Fuchs> genau :) 
<xe0n92> Habe die Frage schon hier ins Forum gepostet. 
<xe0n92> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/terminal-fehler-eingabe-bei-z-b-firefox/
<Fuchs> es ist eine GTK Warnung, die ignoriert man am besten, weil davon gibt es hunderte  (schau nur mal in die ~/.xsession-errors
<xe0n92> Alles klar. Ich habe nun dieses GTK Paket installiert. Ist das schlimm?
<Fuchs> in dem spezifischen Fall: GTK nutzt so genannte Engines, um das Aussehen und Verhalten seiner Controls zu definieren
<Fuchs> die einzehlenen Themes bauen auf diesen Engines auf 
<Fuchs> in dem Fall wollte der halt diese engine da haben
<Fuchs> nein, das ist in Ordnung
<Fuchs> aber es waere auch kein Weltuntergang gewesen, wenn Du es nicht gehabt haettest
<Fuchs> im schlimmsten Fall haette das eine oder andere Control etwas komisch ausgesehen
<xe0n92> Okay :)
<xe0n92> Dann hätte ich es wieder deinstalliert :)
<Fuchs> kaputt geht davon nichts, nein 
<Fuchs> ist halt eine Engine um themes aus pixmaps zu bauen
<Fuchs> warum auch immer er meint das zu benoetigen
<Fuchs> schaden tuts nicht
<herakles> Kann ich mich von Terminal1 (tty1) nach   Terminal7 (tty7) local verbinden ?
<xe0n92> würde gerne netbeans installieren.. habe von der seite netbeans gedownloaded.. will es aber lieber über das software center machen.. wie mach ich das? finde es nicht im center
<Fuchs> herakles: warum?  (vielleicht suchst Du screen) 
<Fuchs> xe0n92: Fremdquellen, siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/netbeans 
<herakles> Fuchs: screen ??
<Fuchs> herakles: erklaer doch zuerst einmal was genau Du vorhast 
<xe0n92> Allerdings will ich nicht die Java IDE sondern die PHP IDE haben. Wie mach ich das? Überall ist nur Java erklärt..
<herakles> hab ich doch schon gesagt...
<Fuchs> nein, Du hast gesagt was Du in etwa vor hast, aber aktuell ergibt das noch nicht viel Sinn
<Fuchs> deswegen waere eine Erklaerung, was Du damit bezweckst, hilfreich, damit man Dir helfen kann
<Fuchs> ansonsten kann ich natuerlich froehlich ins Blaue schiessen, was uns beiden nichts bringt. 
<herakles> Ich lerne dazu..
<Fuchs> xe0n92: in dem Fall: ueber den Downloadlink auf deren Seite, und leider nicht ueber die Paketverwaltung. Es sei denn, jemand boete eben so eine Fremdquelle dafue ran
<herakles> Fuchs: probier doch mal..
<xe0n92> Danke!
<Fuchs> xe0n92: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=netbeans   << so zum Beispiel ginge es noch 
<Fuchs> herakles: was, ins Blaue schiessen? Ganz sicher nicht. 
<xe0n92> sudo /opt/lampp/lampp start
<xe0n92> XAMPP gibt es zur Zeit nur als 32-Bit Applikation. Bitte verwende eine 32-Bit Kompatibilitaetsbibliothek fuer Dein System.
<xe0n92> Wie gehe ich nun vor?
<Fuchs> nicht XAMPP nutzen sondern sauber Apache, MySQL und Konsorten instalieren
<Fuchs> php wohl noch 
<xe0n92> Ach du je..
<xe0n92> Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das alles gehen soll..
<Fuchs> das geht schnell 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache   http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Php  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mysql   (Du erkennst ein Schema in meinen Antworten) 
<xe0n92> Bin furchtbarer Neuling :D
<Fuchs> das macht nichts, das ist lesen, verstehen, ausfuehren, gluecklich sein 
<xe0n92> Okay.
<Fuchs> und wenn man einen Server aufsetzt, der im duemmsten Fall noch von aussen erreichbar sein soll, dann ist der "verstehen" Teil sehr wichtig
<xe0n92> Fuchs? Wie lange nutzt du schon Ubuntu?
<Fuchs> xe0n92: gar nicht, Linux seit gut 9 Jahren 
<xe0n92> Ne nicht von außen. Nur zum entwickeln...
<Fuchs> xe0n92: weil wenn man nicht versteht, was man da tut, dann ist der Server sehr bald nicht mehr in den eigenen Haenden
<Fuchs> oh, okay
<xe0n92> Warum kein Ubuntu? Welches Linux?
<Fuchs> trotzdem: sauber Apache und (wenn Du es brauchst) MySQL und PHP installieren
<Fuchs> Sache von paar Minuten, mit obigen Links
<xe0n92> Ja brauche ich beides :)
<Fuchs> gut, dann einfach sauber installieren, tut nicht so viel anderes als ein LAMP(P) auch tun wuerde
<xe0n92> Okay. Erst Apache, dann PHP, dann MYSQL?
<Fuchs> spielt keine Rolle, wenn da eine das andere benoetigen sollte, dann holt er sich das automatisch
<Fuchs> !einsteiger > xe0n92  
<kubine>  xe0n92: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<Fuchs> das lesen, und dann noch: 
<Fuchs> !paketverwaltung > xe0n92 
<kubine>  xe0n92: Informationen zu Paketverwaltung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketverwaltung
<xe0n92> Okay :)
<Fuchs> (es ist Wochenende, und kalt draussen. Nimm Dir mal eine Stunde oder so und lies Dich ein, wird Dir spaeter noch helfen, vermute ich) 
<Fuchs> wenn Du irgendwo konkret festhaengst: einfach hier fragen, wir beissen selten
<xe0n92> Der häufig empfohlene "LAMP"-Server XAMPP bereitet unter Ubuntu immer wieder Probleme. Da Ubuntu (fast) alle in XAMPP enthaltenen Serverdienste auch über die offiziellen Paketquellen bereitstellt, sollten bevorzugt die Einzelpakete genutzt werden. 
<xe0n92> Sagt alles.
<Fuchs> genau 
<Fuchs> ist nicht so viel Mehraufwand, aber sauberer
<xe0n92> Zum Glück wurde Xampp nur ausgepackt und nicht installiert :)
<xe0n92> Am besten über den Jetzt installieren Knopf gehen oder? Würde das am liebsten über die Console machen, was ja anscheinend nicht so gut ist.
<Fuchs> das tut beides folgendes: es wirft die Paketverwaltung an und sagt ihr, welches Paket sie installieren soll
<xe0n92> Okay :)
<Fuchs> wenn Dir der Knopf gefaellt, nimm  den Knopf. Wenn Du Dir Wissen aneignen willst, welches Du auch auf Servern ohne graphische Oberflaeche verwenden kannt: nimm die Konsole
<xe0n92> Gut :-)
<xe0n92> Will Linux verstehen und am liebsten nur mit Konsole arbeiten.
<xe0n92> Zumindest um zu lernen!
<Fuchs> dann mach das ruhig, bedenke einfach: viele Konsolenbefehle kennen kein "rueckgaengig machen", z.B. das Loeschen rm. 
<Fuchs> aber ansonsten: nimm das, was Dir am meisten dient, schlussendlich macht es keinen Unterschied. 
<xe0n92> Ja, ich kann viel Kaputt machen :)
<Fuchs> mach halt Backups :) 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung   (ich antworte sehr gerne mit dem uu.de Wiki, weil es _wirklich_ gut ist, und Du da die Antwort zu den meisten "Einsteigerfragen" finden wirst) 
<xe0n92> Welchen Editor für das Terminal empfiehlst du?
<Fuchs> Das ist ein Religionskrieg. Fuer Einsteiger: nano, hat eine eingebaute Anleitung (^ ist die CTRL Taste, oder Strg fuer euch Deutsche) 
<Fuchs> fuer Fortgeschrittene: das ist ein Religionskrieg. Probier sie aus (vim und emacs sind die bekannten) und guck, was Dir gefaellt. 
<nxo> nano?
<nxo> https://www.xkcd.com/378/
<nxo> :D
<nxo> scnr
<xe0n92> Apache läuft ;)
<Fuchs> sehr schoen. Der Rest ist auch keine grosse Sache, ggf. will MySQL am Anfang etwas eingerichtet werden
<Fuchs> in dem Fall sagt er Dir das aber 
<xe0n92> Habe ein Problem! Bin bei PHP. Er sagt, um PHP5 installieren zu können müssen apachte hhtp server entfernt werden
<Fuchs> o.O 
<xe0n92> Also um genau zu sein das apache2-mpm-worker Paket
<bekks> xe0n92: Nopaste uns bitte mal die komplette Meldung.
<bekks> ! paste > xe0n92 
<bekks> ! nopaste > xe0n92 
<kubine>  xe0n92: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<xe0n92> Ich bin in dem Ubuntu Software Center..
<xe0n92> Leider kein Paste möglich.
<bekks> Wieso das denn nicht? Den Text kann man kopieren :)
<Fuchs> xe0n92: ach so, das ist nicht Apache2 
<Fuchs> das ist nur ein Modul davon, fuer threading
<Fuchs> vermutlich kann Apache prima ohne das leben
<xe0n92> Ist das nicht wichtig?
<Fuchs> Vermutung: nein 
<xe0n92> Das var/www Verzeichnis ist von Apache?
<xe0n92> Sieht so aus :)
<xe0n92> * Restarting web server apache2                                                apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Fuchs> ja
<Fuchs> ignorier das, wenn das fuer lokales Entwickeln ist 
<xe0n92> http://pastebin.com/WANq889w
<xe0n92> Okay :)
<xe0n92> Kann man das umgehen?=
<Fuchs> Ja
<xe0n92> Hast du ein Lösungsvorschlag? Wiki?
<Fuchs> Einfacher Workaround: setz einen Servernamen in der httpd.conf
<Fuchs> ServerName localhost     << das da rein 
<xe0n92> Okay :)
<xe0n92> Habe ich nun auch PHPMyAdmin? Ein Admintool für die MYSQL DAtenbank?=
<xe0n92> Oder benötige ich das Extra?
<Fuchs> Das benoetigst Du, wenn Du es wirklich haben willst, extra
<xe0n92> Ja, das möchte ich wirklich haben. Wieso fragst du?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MySQL/Werkzeuge  << da 
<Fuchs> weil man auch ohne das arbeiten kann
<xe0n92> Aber mit dem geht doch schneller?
<Fuchs> aber es spricht (ausser persoenlicher Abneigung) nichts dagegen, da steht, wie Du es installieren kannst
<xe0n92> Danke :)
<Fuchs> das Administrieren? Fuer Einsteiger vermutlich schon, ja 
<xe0n92> Ja, in der Entwicklung bin ich kein Anfänger. :-) Trotzdem ist es doch bequemer?
<Fuchs> fuer Einsteiger vermutlich schon, ja
<Fuchs> aber das werden wir hier nicht diskutieren :) 
<xe0n92> Okay :)
<srtu> weiß jemand wie der networkmanager im panel von gnome3 sich nennt?
<srtu> also so das ich den über die shell aufrufen kann?
<Fuchs> nm-applet 
<Fuchs> (wieso?) 
<srtu> weil der nix speichert wenn ichw as ändern will, also ich kann zwar meine ip eintragen aber wenn die passwort abfrage kommt, popt das window nur ganz kurz auf und schließt sich dann wieder automatisch, so kurz das es unmöglich sein pw einzugeben, abgesehen davon taucht noch irgendwas in gelber schrift auf, was man aber auch nicht lesen kann weils viel zu schnell wieder zu ist
<Fuchs> Wenn es davon eine Meldung auf stderr gibt, dann waere die theoretisch auch in der ~/.xsession-errors
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, mit obigem Befehl kannst Du es im Terminal starten, Schuss ins blaue: consolekit 
<srtu> ok das hat natürlich net funktionier wie ich wollte
<srtu> ich müsste ja eigentlich ind die einstellungen zu dem applet
<srtu> nm-applet ist ja nur das icon sozusagen
<Fuchs> sag das doch, 
<Fuchs> nm-connection-editor
<xe0n92> Muss ich wenn ich Apache restarte auch Mysql restarten usw?
<xe0n92> Oder macht der Apache das?
<xe0n92> Denke nicht, da Mysql ein eigener Server ist?
<Fuchs> nein, musst Du nicht
<Fuchs> Apache liest und schreibt Daten aus der / in die Datenbank, wenn Du an Apache etwas tust, dass der neu gestartet werden muss, kuemmert das MySQL nicht
<Fuchs> und wenn Dienste aufeinander Abhaengigkeiten haben, dann sollte das eh auch automagisch gemacht werden
<srtu> ok das hat zwar so geklappt, bis das netzwerk oben ist dauert es aber leider 5-10sec, dachte zuerst das lag daran das ich das alles in der /etc/network/interfaces drinne hatte, oder das es damit zusammenhängt das ich nfs shares in der fstab habe
<basti> abend. kurze frage: sind usb headsets wie zB dieses (http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-960-Stereo-Headset-USB/dp/B0013N474I/ref=zg_bs_430254031_2) "kompatibel" mit ubuntu?
<hdp> !hcl > basti 
<kubine>  basti: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<xe0n92> Wo ist bei mir Netbeans installiert?
<xe0n92> Habe es per Hand installiert
<Fuchs> xe0n92: da, wo Du es angegeben hast. Wenn es vernuenftig programmiert ist: /opt/* 
<xe0n92> habs :)
<xe0n92> Liegt unter usr/local
<xe0n92> Ist das falsch?
<Fuchs> noe, passt auch
<xe0n92> Bye
<WasserDragoon> hallo zusammen, habe mit dem update manager probleme und zwar bekomme ich folgende fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/X2cMmNbJ
<WasserDragoon> ich frag mich echt wo er die fehlinfos herbekommt...
<jokrebel_> WasserDragoon: Was genau hast Du denn da in den Quellen? Pastest Du bitte mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade" und erzählst auch noch was für Version Du hast, bitte.
<WasserDragoon> oh tschuldige, natürlich kleinen moment bitte
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel_: http://pastebin.com/HpRjk4ch benutze oneiric
<WasserDragoon> das einzige, was ich noch ausser den standard quellen drin habe sind 2 ppas, das eine für gnome-colors / arc-colors (icon und metacity themes) und wiithon (wbfs manager für wii sicherheitskopien)
<jokrebel_> WasserDragoon: Was um alles in der Welt hast Du da alles in Deinen Quellen? Jede Menge PPAs, Backports, Oneiric und Karmic gemischt…… :-/
<jokrebel_> Niemals. Schau Dir doch einfach mal an woch "update" überall sucht…
<WasserDragoon> ja das hab ich auch gerade bemerkt ich hab nur eigentlich garnichts an der sources.list geändert und in sources.list.d befinden sich wie gesagt nur die beiden ppas
<WasserDragoon> moment ich paste sie mal
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel_: http://pastebin.com/Jj5KNvRx
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel_: und hier noch die aus sources.list.d: http://pastebin.com/gdLJBpYN
<WasserDragoon> sieht für mich persönlich nicht aus als wäre da etwas falsch?!
<jokrebel_> WasserDragoon: PPAs- Backport- und sowohl Oneiric- als auch Karmic-Quellen würde ich nicht als "normal und auf alle Fälle unbedingt funktionsfähig" bezeichnen.
<ednem> moin leute hat gerade jemand zeit mir per teamviewer oder so zu helfen?
<ednem> habe so derbe sound probleme derzeit
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel_: das sind die von wiithon, dort gibt es als aktuellste serie nunmal nur karmic
<WasserDragoon> dort gibt es jedenfalls nur ein paket jokrebel siehe https://launchpad.net/~wii.sceners.linux/+archive/wiithon
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Weshalb das aber trotzdem vermutlich nicht einfach in Oneiric eigequetscht werden kann ohne Probleme zu verursachen.
<LostPW> nabend
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: wenn ich es mal auf oneiric ändere sollte es wieder gehen oder was?
<WasserDragoon> habe es geändert und es ist immernoch das selbe problem, die pakete die er mir hier anbietet existieren einfach nicht auf den ubuntu servern
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Deaktiviere alle PPAs, Backports und Quellen die nicht zur installierten Version passen, mach ein "update" und ein "upgrade" dann können wir weiterreden, wenn es dann immer noch hakt.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ok, ne frage nebenbei weshalb gibt es eigentl. eine .list und eine .list.save?
<herakles> Kann mir jemand bitte einen Hinweis geben, FIrewall im Terminal..... gibt es da nicht soetwas wie ip-tables.....wo man ports einstellen bzw. sperren kann.....vermutlich eine Datei im /etc-Verzeichnis , korrekt ?
<ring0> herakles, wiki.ubuntuusers.de/iptables2
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Was? Wo? keine Ahung.
<jokrebel> +n
<herakles> danke, ring0...
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: in /etc/apt/sources.list.d für das cinnamon repository
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: egal habe die .save einfach gelöscht, steht ja schließlich das gleiche drin
<WasserDragoon> so habe nun alle ppas deaktiviert und die backports, nun tritt der fehler immernoch auf
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Ich weis noch nicht mal wofür das da ist und Du es brauchst. Das solltest Du besser die/den PPA-Betreuer fragen.
<WasserDragoon> cinnamon ist ein toller gnome-shell fork mit altem gnome2 feeling
<WasserDragoon> aber back2topic
<WasserDragoon> fehler tritt immernoch auf, bspw. Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic_3.0.0-16.29_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.20 80]
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Dann nochmal:  Pastest Du bitte mal ein "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<WasserDragoon> habe mal nachgeprüft auf der url ist die aktuellste version ...28_amd64.deb und nicht ...29_amd64.deb
<WasserDragoon> ja moment
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Ist das überhaupt ein Ubuntu? Oder eher ein Mint?
<WasserDragoon> ist ein ubuntu
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/bsEexsbC
<LostPW> kann das manchmal sein das irg nen server von denen spakt? passiert mir auch ab und zu mal ...
<WasserDragoon> LostPW: das problem is ja einfach die version die mir hier angepriesen wird gibts nich
<bekks> the HOST.
<bekks> 0217 195856 < magerquark> i ve got the same setup it works well
<ednem> hm kann mir bitte jemand helfen
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Du hast doch alles aktiviert, was Dir zwischen die Finger kam, oder? Nimm doch einfach das "proposed" auch noch raus.
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: jetzt wo du es sagst, ich hatte in den software updates einstellungen etwas eingestellt, um alle aktualisierungen zu bekommen, dachte eben so krieg ich schneller mal ne neuere version
<LostPW> edem frag doch einfach^^
<WasserDragoon> hmm nu gibt es keine aktualisierungen mehr
<WasserDragoon> scheint wohl an diesem proposed zu liegen
<WasserDragoon> ich glaub mit den backports fahr ich ganz gut was aktuellere versionen angeht
<ednem> also ich habe probs mit dem sound 
<ednem> alsa-base und pulseaudio alles aktiviert und es werden auch die soundkarten erkannt aber nicht unter hardware angezeigt
<ednem> nur weil ich linux mint installiert hab... auf xubuntu liefs :(
<ednem> hm habn 5.1 surround system um das zu erwähnen
<LostPW> ednem da kann ich dir nich helfen -.- sry guck mal in der ubuntu wiki ob du damit was reissen kannst
<ednem> hehe ich wäre nicht hierher gekommen wenn das wiki mir geholfen hätte ^^
<jokrebel> WasserDragoon: Alles was nicht "Standardinstallation" ist, läßt sich aber hier auch nur schwer supporten. Sprich: je ungewöhnlichere Quellen Du aktiv hast, desto größer die Warscheinlichkeit von Problemen UND desto größer die Unwarscheinlichkeit, hier Hilfe zu erlangen.
<ednem> hat hier jemand teamviewer und gerade lust bei mir was anzustellen^^
<bekks> Kommt auf den Preis an :)
<ednem> -.-
<bekks> ednem: Das Wiki zu lesen wird dir niemand abnehmen.
<ednem> ich habe das ganze wiki zum thema sound gelsen 
<ednem> gelesen* also man kann mir nicht unterstellen, dass ich nichts gemacht habe und hier einfach so frage
<WasserDragoon> jokrebel: ja sorry hatte das über die gui aktiviert, ich bleib weiterhin auf der konsole aktiv ;-)
<p01nt3r> kennt sich hier jemand mit devilspie gut aus? ich kann ein programm mit "devilspie -d" im test verschieben. wenn ich das programm aus einem bash-script starte, geht es nicht mehr?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Die Shell weiß nichts von einem X-Server.
<LostPW> ednem ruhig browner noch hat dir keiner was unterstellt^^
<ednem> hm witzig das welche denken dass man sich aufregt wenn man die person gegenüber nicht sieht^^
<LostPW> ach hab ich dich nich gerade auf chatroulette gesehen^^
<p01nt3r> bekks, wie kann man das beheben?
<ednem> xD
<bekks> p01nt3r: In dem du die Variable DISPLAY setzt, oder aber das Script aus einem Terminalfenster heraus aufrufst.
<ednem> lostpw aber du bei mir nicht gerade pet teamviewer helfen?
<ednem> per*
<LostPW> ich hab keine ahnung von sound kram^^
<LostPW> sry
<ednem> damn xD
<p01nt3r> bekks, wo kann ich mehr zur variable DISPLAY lesen? in "man bash" nehme ich an?
<LostPW> ich bin froh wenn ich mein sound richtig eingestellt bekomm mit den media tastne^^
<LostPW> ...bleib doch bei xubuntu :-) ist doch so schön^^
<ednem> hm hehe nochmal system installieren hmm 
<bekks> p01nt3r: Du nimmst falsch an.
<p01nt3r> bekks, wo finde ich was dazu?
<bekks> Öffne mal ein Terminalfenster und gib export | grep DISPLAY ein.
<ednem> ne das hat mir gerade bei xubuntu gestört dass ich nur stereo hatte und nicht 5,1
<ednem> mich*
<ednem> 5.1*
<p01nt3r> bekks, und das einfach genauso am anfang des scriptes einfügen?
<LostPW> wenn man zu viel technik hat ist es auch verkehrt^^
<bekks> p01nt3r: Nein, erstmal verstehen was das tut.
<ednem> naja bin von windows gewechselt und wenn jetzt unity web player für linux portiert wird, dann wechsel ich eventuell koplett
<LostPW> unity webplayer lol^^
<p01nt3r> bekks, setzt die system-variable "DISPLAY" auf ":0.0" ?
<ednem> kennste den ?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Und was tut die? :D
<bekks> p01nt3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<LostPW> ednem ja ....schon mal gesehen ^^ jagged alliance online brauch den^^ oder irg welche games auf kongregate
<p01nt3r> bekks, teilt dem x-server mit, welches display verwendet werden soll?=
<bekks> p01nt3r: Exakt.
<p01nt3r> :-)
<bekks> Bzw. nein. :D
<p01nt3r> bekks, lol
<bekks> Es teilt der Applikation mit, welchen X-Server es benutzen soll.
<ednem> hehe und dann hat linux wenigsten n bisschen spiele dies für linux gibt die die grafikkarte fordern
<bekks> ednem: Dazu braucht man keinen online-was-auch-immer-player
<LostPW> ednem grafik ist nicht alles....dwarf fortress ist das geilste spiel überhaupt
<ednem> ich weiß dass es gute spiele gibt die nicht so gute grafik haben aber die auswahl ist halt ziemlich eingeschränkt unter linux und wine installiere ich ungern
<p01nt3r> bekks das riecht nach verknüpfen von "Display=":0.0"" und meinem aufruf von MPlayer im shell-script?
<bekks> p01nt3r: Vorhin wolltest Du noch devilspie aufrufen.
<p01nt3r> bekks, nein. in devilspie direkt funtioniert es ja. nur wenn ich mplayer aus einem script aufrufe, funktioniert devilspie nicht mehr.
<bekks> Das ist ein anderes Problem als Du es vorhin dargestellt hast.
<p01nt3r> bekks, lol, genauso habe ich es doch vorhin geschildert?
<bekks> Nein. :)
<p01nt3r> bekks, dann habe ich das falsch formuliert: mit "programm aus einem bash-script starte.." meinte ich nicht devilspie, sondern mplayer.
<p01nt3r> bekks, soll heissen: wenn ich die mplayer.ds-konfig-datei von devilspie via "devilspie -d" teste, wird das mplayer-fenster manipuliert (solange das zu dem zeitpunkt auf ist). wenn ich dann in einem bash-script "mplayer irgendwas" aufrufe, funktionert die fenster-manipulation nicht mehr.
<p01nt3r> bekks, was mir logisch sagt, dass die mplayer.ds-datei ok sein muss.
<CalebRipley> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Entwicklung der $PATH-Variablen nachzusehen? Also welche Skripte alle die PATH bearbeitet haben.
<p01nt3r> bekks, die mplayer.ds-datei sieht so aus: http://pastebin.com/3jBD3Acu
<bekks> CalebRipley: Nein.
<CalebRipley> bekks, schade aber danke!
<p01nt3r> bekks, der befehl im shell-skript, der mplayer starten soll, so: mplayer -vf pp=fd /dev/video0 -cache 4096 1>/dev/null 2>/dev/null&
<p01nt3r> bekks, geht, danke.
<Moritz25> Kann man comm beibringen, dass es aus 2 Textdateien, die jeweils mehrere Spalten enthalten, nur die erste Zeile miteinander vergleicht?
<sdx24> Moritz25: Steht das in der Manpage? Dann geht das wohl.
<Moritz25> sdx23, ich kann das in den manpages leider nicht finden :P Daher ja die Frage
<sdx23> Moritz25: wenn
<sdx23> Moritz25: wenn's nicht drinsteht geht's nicht (oder ist nicht dokumentiert, aber sehr unwahrscheinlich).
<sdx23> Moritz25: Schneid dir die erste Zeile (meintest du nicht Spalte?) raus, aus beiden Dateien in jeweils eine neue und vergleiche dann die neuen Dateien.
<Moritz25> sdx23, ja darauf wirds hinauslaufen ;) Dachte nur es gäbe ein "einfache" Weise das direkt in comm zu machen
<Moritz25> sdx23, und ja, Spalte war gemeint
<Moritz25> ^^
<bekks> awk
<Moritz25> bekks, danke
<Phillsen> danke chanserv ^^
<Phillsen> Hat einer von euch cracks ne sekunde zeit für nen Ubuntu Frischling?
<ppq> !frag > Phillsen
<kubine>  Phillsen: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen
<Phillsen> deal
<bekks> ! bot > kubine 
<bekks> kubine ist ein bot. Der versteht Dich nicht. Frag einfach.
<ppq> doppelfail bekks? :>
<bekks> ;D
<bekks> Grundsätzlich fehlt da aber eine Antwort.
<ppq> leerzeichen zwischen ! und befehl ist vermutlich schuld
<bekks> ! paste > ppq 
<bekks> ! nopaste > ppq 
<kubine>  ppq: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> Nein, ist es nicht - und da fehlen zwei Antworten :)
<Phillsen> Hab mir Ubuntu 10.04 neben win7 installiert. Hat alles funtioniert. Dann hat mir Ubuntu angeboten den proprietären Grafiktreiber zu installieren, seither hab ich nur blackscreen. Ich find im Netz nur leute mit dem gleichen Problem aber leider keine Lösung.
<bekks> Phillsen: Welchen Treiber hast Du installiert? Und welche Grafikhardware hast Du ganz genau?
<Phillsen> sekunde
<Hans-Martin> Hallo, heute abend ließen sich Aktualisierungen nicht runterladen, obwohl sie "verfügbar" sein sollten. Ist das ein bekanntes Problem?
<bekks> ! wf > Hans-Martin 
<kubine>  Hans-Martin: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste (siehe Topic).
<bullgard4> Hans-Martin: Was meinst Du mit "sollten"?
<Hans-Martin> Ubuntu 11.10, Fehler "Failed to fetch http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-3.0.0-16-generic_3.0.0-16.29_i386.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 141.30.13.30 80]"
<bekks> 404 ist recht eindeutig. Nimm einen anderen Spiegel.
<ppq> Hans-Martin: das kann manchmal vorkommen, wenn die mirrors nicht ganz aktuell sind. warte ein paar stunden und probier es nochmal. oder einen anderen mirror, ja
<ppq> Hans-Martin: aber auf jeden fall ein 'sudo apt-get update' ausführen vor dem nächsten versuch
<Hans-Martin> ok, da die Mirrors sonst immer gut funktionieren, werde ich nicht daran basteln, sondern warten. Danke!
<Phillsen> Asus Laptop N61jv. Intel Onboard grafik (genaue bezeichnung find ich nicht) und NVIDIA GeForce GT 325M
<bekks> Phillsen: Die genaue Bezeichnung ist wichtig.
<bekks> Und welchen Treiber hast Du installiert?
<Phillsen> das treiber update war für die NVIDIA karte
<Phillsen> hab mir die nummer leider nicht gemerkt. Einfach den, den Ubuntu mir angeboten hat.
<Phillsen> kann ich den irgendwie Ubuntu einfach nochmal drüberziehen? also so ne art neu installation?
<bekks> Neunsinatllieren kannst Du immer. Nur ist das nicht zielführend.
<Hans-Martin> Phillsen: das wäre vermutlich overkill. Hast du noch eine andere Möglichkeit, auf das notebook zu kommen?
<Phillsen> klar bin grad über windows online
<Phillsen> das funktioniert nach wie vor
<ppq> Phillsen: das liegt dann an nvidia optimus. genau sowas hatten wir hier gestern auch. starte im recovery modus, lösche die /etc/X11/xorg.conf und es sollte wieder gehen. dann wird nicht mehr der nvidiatreiber genutzt.
<Phillsen> ich hab im recovery das gleiche Problem. Schwarzer bildschirm. Kann ich die aus dem Windows einfach löschen?
<ppq> Phillsen: guck dir mal bumblebee an, damit kannst du deine nvidiagrafik trotzdem für einzelne anwendungen nutzen. im normalfall wird aber für alles die intelgrafik genutzt, wie es auch sinn der sache von optimus ist
<Hans-Martin> Phillsen: nein
<Phillsen> dann komm ich leider nicht ran
<bekks> Phillsen: Dein Windows brauchst Du nicht anzufassen.
<ppq> Phillsen: sicher, dass du den recoverymodus aus dem grub menü gewählt hast?
<Phillsen> jup
<ppq> okay, dann --> live-cd
<Phillsen> Ich habs schon x-mal probiert (alte windows hoffnungstaktik)
<Phillsen> live cd? ich hab mir Ubuntu runtergeladen, auf CD gebrannt und von dort installiert. Meinst du die?
<ppq> die desktop-cd meine ich. nicht die alternate-cd. die, wo du während der installation schon das system nutzen kannst
<ppq> starte die, häng deine ubuntupartition ein und lösche dort die o.g. xorg.conf, im zweifelsfall im terminal mit sudo
<Phillsen> was ist sudo?
<ppq> weia.
<Phillsen> exakt
<Hans-Martin> Umschalten in Admin-Modus (so ungefähr)
<ppq> !einsteiger > Phillsen
<kubine>  Phillsen: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<ppq> !sudo > Phillsen
<kubine>  Phillsen: Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Phillsen> hmm okay also ersma lesen. Ich merk schon, ich habs mir mal wieder zu leicht vorgestellt ^^
<ppq> :)
<Phillsen> wo krieg ich denn die desktop-cd ?
<ppq> Phillsen: vermutlich hast du von der installiert.
<ppq> konntest du das system schon währenddessen nutzen?
<ppq> bzw., wie war der dateiname des cd-abbilds?
<bekks> War da was Buntes mit Maus und so? :)
<Phillsen> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download hier hab ich runtergeladen. und zwar die 32 bit 10.04 version (der erste Punkt)
<ppq> Phillsen: okay, dann hast du schon die desktop-cd. aber lies erstmal :)
<Phillsen> bevor ich mich jetzt bilde :)  Ich kann von der CD aber auch nicht starten. Ich komm direkt zum Auswahlmenü.
<ppq> Phillsen: hier noch ein paar artikel: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Desktop-CD http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datentr%C3%A4ger etc.
<ppq> Phillsen: dann musst du die bootreihenfolge richtig einstellen. im bios oder mit dem bootmenü des bios, wo man aussuchen kann ob festplatte, cd-laufwerk etc.
<Phillsen> hab ich gemacht cd auf nummer 1 aber es ändert sich leider nix
<ppq> dann kannst du von der cd starten, indem du "ubuntu ausprobieren ohne installation" (oder sinngemäß) wählst
<bekks> Phillsen: Das kann nicht sein :)
<Phillsen> Schwör eh ^^
<bekks> Das kannst Du in der Kirche tun. :P
<Phillsen> Ich glaub ich les mich erstmal ein. Aber danke für eure hilfe
<ppq> Phillsen: richtige cd drin, laufwerk angeschlossen?
<bekks> Wenn Du die Bootreihenfolge änderst und die CD bootfähig ist, wird sie booten. So wie bei der Installation.
<Phillsen> Das hatte ich auch angenommen. Aber wie gesagt ich les mich mal ein und wenn ichs nicht hinkrieg meld ich mich nochmal. Schönen abend noch :)
<ppq> viel vergnügen ;)
<Phillsen> da isser wieder. bekks? du hast recht ich bin ein trottel. Ich hab nicht gespeichert nachdem ich im Bios die Bootreihenfolge geändert hatte...
<Phillsen> also ich kann von CD starten. kannst du mir nochmal die config datei sagen die ich rauswerfen kann?
<bekks>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bekks> Die aus dem echten System, nicht die von der Live-CD.
<Phillsen> ah cool du bist noch da. Hab grad das log durchsucht. Wie soll ich da rangehen? nicht über die Demo wenn ich dich richtig verstehe?
<bekks> ?
<bekks> Was für eine Demo?
<Phillsen> Wenn ich die CD starte hab ich die wahl Installieren oder Demonstration.
<bekks> Ich hab nichts von einer Demo gesagt - aber ja, genau das ist der richtige Punkt.
<Phillsen> Was passiert denn wenn ich auf installieren gehe? wird versucht zu reparieren oder schlicht neu installiert?
<ppq> da wird nur neu installiert. du möchtest in das live-system!
<Phillsen> was genau meinst du mit live-system?
<ppq> Phillsen: den menüpunkt "ubuntu ausprobieren ohne installation".
<Phillsen> Hmm okay, will try Danke
<Phillsen> achja nochwas, wo finde ich denn die datei?
<Phillsen> steht das etc für das den OS Ordner oder heisst der Pfad so?
<Hans-Martin> Phillsen: /etc/ ist ein Ordner, in dem Konfigurationsdaten stehen. Einen OS-Ordner so wie bei Windows gibt es nicht
<Hans-Martin> Wenn du mit der CD gestartet hast, musst du die Festplatte "mounten" (also einbinden)
<Phillsen> okay, geht das mit dem System oder brauche ich dafür noch irgend ein tool?
<Hans-Martin> Dann hat sie möglicherweise einen Namen wie "/media/sda1/" oder so (ich weiß es leider nicht genau.
<bekks> Phillsen: Ich habe Dir den kompletten Pfad der Datei (von einem echten, laufenden System, nicht von der CD) doch genannt.
<bekks> ! einsteiger > Phillsen 
<kubine>  Phillsen: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<bekks> Fang erstmal an zu lesen :)
<Hans-Martin> bekks: Aber wenn er die CD bootet, hat er das /etc/ doch nicht im Wurzelverzeichnis...
<Hans-Martin> Phillsen: hast du noch einen zweiten Computer, so dass du die IRC machen kannst, während du Ubuntu reparierst?
<Phillsen> ja wär machbar. müsste ich mich ins kalte Büro setzen aber das Opfer könnt ich bringen :D
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Deswegen habe ich doch geschrieben, wie der PFad eines laufenden Systems lautet.
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Weil auch DU nicht erraten kannst, wohin er das System mounten wird.
<Hans-Martin> Phillsen: das wär wahrscheinlich einfacher, wenn du dich nicht auskennst.
<Hans-Martin> bekks: Das stimmt, aber für einen Einsteiger ist es nicht hilfreich. Ich hab ein paar Minuten Zeit, könnte ihn da außerhalb des Channels durchnavigieren.
<bekks> JA, tu Dir keinen Zwang an.
 * Hans-Martin hat ein Helfersyndrom
<Phillsen> so da bin ich wieder. hab mal den anderen rechner gestartet. muss aber kurz mirc runterziehen habs gleich
<bekks> BRauchst Du nicht.
<bekks> Du kannst mit deinem Browser auch ins IRC.
<ppq> [22:31:37] <-- ryu hat den Server verlassen (Quit: ChatZilla 0.9.88 [Firefox 10.0.2/20120215223356]). <--- genau so :)
<Phillsen> öhm okay, wusste ich garnicht. was solls habs schon installiert
<CalebRipley> Ich habe einen Ordner ~/usr/bin, der wird automatisch bei mir in die PATH gesetzt. Ich suche nach dem Grund. ~/.bashrc /etc/bashrc /etc/profile /etc/profile.d sind es alle nicht.
<Phillsen> so neuer rechner neues glück
<bekks> CalebRipley: ~/.bash_profile
<bekks> Hans-Martin: Dein Einsatz bitte :)
<Phillsen> bekks du magst uns noobs nicht wirklich stimmts :D
<bekks> Phillsen: Stimmt nicht. Aber er hat sich freiwillig angeboten, Dir weiterzuhelfen.
<CalebRipley> bekks, nein die gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Warum sollte ich auf das Angebot denn dann nicht auch eingehen?
<Hans-Martin> bekks: man muss sich um den Nachwuchs kümmern. Wer zahlt sonst unsere Rente?
<bekks> CalebRipley: Dann muss es eine der o.g. Dateien sein, bzw. u.U. auch noch /etc/profile bzw. ~/.profile
<bekks> CalebRipley: Warum ist das denn eigentlich wichtig?
<CalebRipley> bekks, leider ist es auch keine von denen.
<CalebRipley> bekks, es geht bei mir um die awesome shnellstart prompt. Ich möchte noch ein paar Ordner in deren PATH setzen.
<bekks> Dann mach das doch.
<bekks> Dazu muss ~/usr/bin/ nicht aus dem Pfad raus.
<CalebRipley> diese liest aber nicht meine .bashrc. Keine PATH-Variable die im Userlevel gesetzt wird, wird akzeptiert. Ich möchte es aber für die konsistenz im User behalten.
<bekks> Die ~/.bash_profile wird von jeder Bash gelesen, sofern es eine login shell ist, und die ~/.bashrc wird von jeder Bash gelesen.
<bekks> Aber auch dazu muss ~/usr/bin nicht aus dem Pfad heraus.
<CalebRipley> Bei nem anderen Rechner ist ~/usr/bin nicht im Path. Ich bekomme sie aber nicht rein.
<bekks> Wie versuchst Du denn, sie da rein zu bekommen?
<CalebRipley> .profile, .bashrc. Das ist soweit alles was ich bei mir finden konnte. Womit es also meinem Verständnis nach her laufen müsste.
<bekks> Und was genau schreibst Du da rein?
<CalebRipley> PATH=$PATH:/home/tvn/usr/bin
<bekks> Und dein User ist tvn?
<CalebRipley> jipp
<bekks> Du sagst, Du hast das schon drin.
<bekks> Warum willst Du das nochmal drin haben?
<dAnjou> eigentlich ist ja ~/bin konvention *duck*
<bekks> dAnjou: Mal ganz abgesehen davon, ja.
<CalebRipley> Es ist nicht auf dem anderen Rechner. Und http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/846463/ nimmt er auch nicht.
<bekks> Auf dem Rechner, auf dem Du bist, ist es schon drin. Um diesen einen Rechner geht es doch.
<CalebRipley> dAnjou, wie macht man das dann mit Userlevel-sourcen, /libs usw.?
<CalebRipley> Jipp
<bekks> Dann ist dieses Problem als gelöst zu betrachten. Der Pfad ist bereits drin.
<bekks> Libs gehören nicht in $PATH.
<bekks> Und Sources auch nicht.
<CalebRipley> Zu dem Problem: In der Bash habe ich damit keine Probleme, jedoch macht die awesome-prompt (ala Alt+F2) das nicht mit.
<bekks> Dann ist es sinnfrei, uns hier alle nach Bash suchen zu lassen.
<CalebRipley> Zur Konvention: ich habe ~/usr/bin in PATH, weiter habe ich ~/usr/libs ~/usr/src. Wie sollte man das nach konvention machen? ~/libs ~/src ? o.O
<bekks> libs und src haben NICHTS im Pfad verloren.
<bekks> Dort liegen per Konventions keine Binaries die direkt ausgeführt werden.
<CalebRipley> Die sind auch nicht in PATH, sie müssen ja nur auch erreichbar liegen. Wenn ich ~/bin verwende, müssten die libs für meine Programme dann doch in ~/libs liegen (nur die Dateien keine PATH)
<bekks> Unsinn.
<bekks> Grober Unsinn sogar. Die müssen lediglich ladbar sein, siehe /etc/ld.so.conf
<bekks> Und da trägt auch NUR die Pfade zu den eigenen Libs ein, und NICHT und NIEMALS irgendwelche Sourcen.
<Moritz25> hey, ich habe nen USB 5.1 Headset, welches nur als solches erkannt wird, wenn ich es beim Booten angeschlossen habe. Schließe ich es erst später an, so wird es nur als "Analog Stereo Duplex erkannt. Es werden aber beim Booten mit und ohne angeschlossenes HEadset die gleichen Module geladen. Woran könnte es liegen, dass das Headset nur ordnungsgemäß erkannt wird, wenn es direkt beim Booten angeschlossen ist?
<bekks> Du hast ein USB2 Headset.
<bekks> USB 5.1 gibt es nicht :)
<bekks> Und 5 Lautsprecher plus Subwoofer im Headset - das glaube ich nicht b:)
<Moritz25> :P Ja doch, ich denke es ist schon so, wie ich geschrieben habe... zumindest kann ich auch per Lautstärkeregler die einzelnen Boxen lauter leiser stellen und es klingt "räumlich" ;) 
<zombik> bekks: gibts schon, medusa hat sowas mal hergestellt. aber nicht für usb.
<bekks> Wo hängt denn der Subwoofer - unterm Kinn? :D
<Moritz25> zombik, doch das ist das Medusa 5.1
<bekks> Und verwendet das USB1 oder USB2?
<Moritz25> bekks, puh... Ich würde mal raten und 2 sagen? Ich weiss es aber ehrlich gesagt nicht
<dAnjou> is das nötig? man muss doch nicht jedem seine unglücklich (und in diesem fall sogar für den support irrelevante) formulierung unter die nase reiben, oder?
<zombik> Moritz25: das "Analog stereo duplex" ist dann auch nicht auf 5.1 umschaltbar?
<Moritz25> zombik, 
<Moritz25> nein
<bekks> MAn muss das auch nicht hier diskutieren, dAnjou ;)
<Moritz25> Es stehen noch paar andere Modi zur Auswahl, aber nichts was in die richtige Richtung ginge.
<bekks> Moritz25: Du kannst, wenn das Headset beim Booten eingesteckt war, mit modinfo modulename mal nach den genauen Modul-Optionen gucken, die zum Laden der Module verwendet wurden, und diese entsprechend vergleichen, wenn das Headset erst später eingesteckt wurde.
<Phillsen> Jungs ihr seid klasse. Vielen Dank und gute nacht.
<zombik> Moritz25: kannst du die ausgaben aus "sudo aplay -l" und "sudo aplay -L" in das pasebin posten?
<zombik> Moritz25: und zwar einmal wenn das headset richtig erkannt wurde und wenns nicht richtig erkannt wurde
<Moritz25> bekks, okay und woher weiss ich, welche/s Modul/e "für" das Headset geladen wurden?! Oder verstehe ich den Befehl gerade nicht.
<Moritz25> zombik, Moment
<Moritz25> zombik, also beide Ausgaben für beide Fälle?
<zombik> Moritz25: ja
<Moritz25> k
<Moritz25> Also einmal mit richtiger Erkennung: paste.ubuntuusers.de/405637
<Moritz25> ohne folgt
<Hans-Martin> so, gute nacht zusammen... 
<ednem> moin leute ich bins wieder.... 
<ednem> habe jetzt ubuntu installiert über mein linux mint und ich muss sagen: heilige scheiße es funktioniert alles....
<bekks> Vorher hattest Du Mint?
<ednem> ja
<bekks> Dann können wir Dich ja jetzt supporten :)
<ednem> mint basiert doch auf ubuntu :( ^^
<Moritz25> zombik, hier mit fehlerhafter Erkennung: paste.ubuntuusers.de/405642
<dadrc> Wie du selber festgestellt hast, verbasteln die gerne mal was.
<bekks> Trotzdem supporten wir hier kein Mint.
<ednem> naa jetzt braucht mich niemand mehr zu supporten ^^ jetzt habe ich ubuntu xD
<ednem> ja ihr habt recht... boah hat min probleme gemacht -.-
<ednem> mint*
<zombik> Moritz25: mh, ok. es scheint, dass die usb soundkarte in beiden fällen richtig erkannt wird...
<ednem> nagut thx an alle ^^ und gute nacht an die die schlafen gehen :)
<zombik> Moritz25: probier mal pulseaudio neuzustarten indem du "pulseaudio -k" eintippst
<Moritz25> nachdem es fehlerhaft erkannt wurde nehme ich an?
<zombik> Moritz25: ja
<Moritz25> zombik, okay cool, das geht auf jeden Fall schon mal.
<Moritz25> Also danach wird es dann richtig erkannt
<zombik> Moritz25: super! die frage ist wie man das endgültig behebt...
<Moritz25> zombik, ja :)
<Moritz25> danke aber auf jeden Fall schon Mal, so kann ichs ja schon mal kurzzeitig fixen
<zombik> Moritz25: du konntest probieren den bug zu melden https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<zombik> vielleicht können die entwickler den repoduzieren, und es wird in zukünfigen ubuntu version gefixt
<Moritz25> zombik, jo wird wahrscheinlich wenig anderes übrigbleibe
<molnitza> Was hat es auch sich, wenn meine shell historie nur noch sowas wieder gibt? 釃K�^L~^]�]fԡO����^G�x�^C���$�EG�mD��d�~]^P(w
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-18
<CalebRipley> molnitza, kann n output gewesen sein, der deine Codierung betrifft.. passiert gerne wenn man binaryfiles ausgibt.
<CalebRipley> einmal blind "reset" eingeben und bestätigen sollte das Problem beheben.
<CalebRipley> molnitza, sorry. Das word History hatte ich nicht wahrgenommen
<Horroreyes> Moin, ich hab gerade gnome3 installiert und wollte ein Programm über das Softwarecenter installieren, jetzt fragt mein Laptop mich nach dem Passwort meiner Freundin (der 2. User) obwohl ich mit meinem Account angemeldet bin...
<molnitza> CalebRipley: das wird bei mir z.B. ausgegeben, wenn ich im terminal den Pfeil nach oben drücke
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. sind fragen über software xyz gestattet ?
<BreezeKeeper> ich frag einfach mal los :) bin neu in der ubuntu welt und bin gerade auf der suche nach einer möglichkeit webprojekte in verschiedenen browsern zu testen. ne idee ?
<dAnjou> BreezeKeeper: installier die browser o.O
<dAnjou> es gab auch mal nen webservice, der dir die in allen möglichen browsern gerendert hat
<BreezeKeeper> und gibts da keine unterschiede zu windows (da ja die meisten user win nutzen) ? 
<dAnjou> http://browsershots.org/
<dAnjou> und er is noch da
<BreezeKeeper> naja .. browsershots hat auch seine grenzen
<dAnjou> bestimmt weniger als du :P
<Hilario> my wireless is not working any suggestions?
<dAnjou> Hilario: speaking german in a german channel could help ;)
<Hilario> you can help if I speak English?
<Hilario> *can't?
<Hilario> mein Wireless funktioniert nicht irgendwelche Vorschläge?
<dAnjou> Hilario: english support in #ubuntu
<dAnjou> und selbst diese frage wird dir keine hilfe bringen. was sollen wir denn jetz machen? ganz fest hoffen, dass es morgen wieder geht?
<CalebRipley> Hilario, was für ne Karte hast du? Was hast du bereits probiert? Was kannst du uns noch für infos geben?
<holgi> hi
<xe0n92> Unter var/www liegt nun mein Apache. Allerdings wenn ich dort Ordner anlege, kann ich Sie mir im Browser nicht ansehen. You don't have permission to access /RPortal/ on this server. 
<xe0n92> Was nun?
<daswort> htacces bearbeiten?
<xe0n92> Habe keine im Verzeichnis.
<daswort> Sicher auch nicht irgendwo ganz oben?
<xe0n92> Nein :(
<daswort> Und wie sehen die Rechte für den Nutzer des Servers aus (apached oder so).
<daswort> ?
<xe0n92> Sorry, bin Neuling. Wie meinst du das genau?
<daswort> gib doch mal die Ausgabe von "ls -ahl DATEI"
<xe0n92> ..?
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Terminal
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<xe0n92> Super Hilfe. :)
<daswort> Funktioniert es denn?
<xe0n92> Nein.
<daswort> BTW: Falls du Nautilus nutzt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Nautilus#Zugriffsrechte-Dialog ist schöner!
<daswort> Was hast du denn bisher mit dem Apache gemacht? Und wofür brauchst du ihn?
<xe0n92> Habe die Standart Installation durchgeführt vom Apache. Brauche Ihn rein zur Entwicklung Lokal!
<daswort> php?
<daswort> Den für html und js (css) ist eine apache installation zu viel des Guten :)
<xe0n92> Nein, PHP :)
<daswort> Und welche Rechte hat die Datei?
<xe0n92> Welche Datei?
<xe0n92> Ich will Sie doch nur im Browser aufrufen.
<xe0n92> Bei Index of / wird nichtmals ein Ordner aufgeführt.
<xe0n92> Wenn ich Ihn per URL eingebe kommt: You don't have permission to access /RPortal/ on this server.
<xe0n92> Das hat irgendwas mit den Rechten zu tun
<daswort> Achso, dann müsst du mal die ".htaccess"-Datei anlegen die den frei gibt
<xe0n92> Wie kann ich Ihm sagen freigeben?
<xe0n92> ES KLAPPT NICHTS
<daswort> was ist denn das andere?
<daswort> http://www.netz2null.de/tutorials/entwicklungsumgebung/how-to-apache-und-freigaben-unter-ubuntu/
<daswort> hmm ne der Link wars nicht, mom.
<daswort> Was hast du denn bei der Installation konfiguriert?
<xe0n92> Nur das listen 127.0.0.1:80
<xe0n92> Sonst nichts.
<daswort> Guckst du mal hier ##apachefriends
<daswort> Bzw. ##Apachefriends wissen sicher besser bescheid, ich habe lange nichts mehr mitm Apache gemacht.
<bullgard4> Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "Point Release" und "Snapshot'"?
<bekks> bullgard4: Selbstverständlich gibt es den.
<daswort> Wo verändert man die Größe des FF-Caches?
<bekks> Extras -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Netzwerk.
<daswort> danke bekks 
<fr00d> Hi
<fr00d> Wo finde ich in Gnome3 die Bildschirmschonereinstellungen, damit ich einstellen kann, dass der Bildschirm gesperrt wird, wenn ich das Notebook zuklappe?
<deem> fr00d: afair unter display
<fr00d> Ich hab in den Systemeinstellungen die Punkte Bilschirm, Darstellung und Monitor angeguckt und nix gefunden. :(
<fr00d> deem: Hast du mit Display einen der Punkte gemeint?
<deem> woran liegt es, dass mein unity wenn ich im menü auf herunterfahren und dann auf herunterfahren klicke, nur abgemeldet werde und im lightdm lande?
<deem> fr00d: ja kann sein. hab grade kein gnome3 hier. kann das nur schlecht sagen
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1] Warum ergibt Systemüberwachung > Überwachen > Offene Dagteien suchen > (Offene Dateien suchen) > Name enthält:=banshee > Suchen  "Suchergebnisse:=0", obwohl '~$ lsof -i' zwei banshee-Prozesse anzeigt.
<deem> ich würde gerne alle pakete, die hier installiert wurden wieder deinstallieren. wie mache ich das ohne dass ich jedes paket einzeln da rauskopieren muss? http://pastebin.com/LYyPvxuy
<x__> wenn ich über ein terminal durch mein dateisystem mittels kommandozeileninterpreter der sich im terminal befinde navigiere, befinde ich mich dann auf der root (/) partition?
<bullgard4> x__: Was gibt '~$ lsb_release -a' aus?
<x__> moment bitte
<B4ckBOne> Hallo zusammen, ich muss mein Windows pw neu setzten, weil ich's vergessen hab. :-/
<x__> http://nopaste.info/1165c89e2c.html
<x__> das
<B4ckBOne> Weis jemand welche datei in Windows 7 64 bit ich mit chntpw editieren mus?
<jokrebel> !ot > B4ckBOne:
<kubine>  B4ckBOne:: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<B4ckBOne> aber es geht doch um ein ubuntu programm .. 
<B4ckBOne> Naja .. bin in offtopic ;-)
<deem> x__: wenn du ein terminal ohne parameter öffnest befindest du dich erstmal in ~ (dein home verzeichnis) wenn du dann mittels" cd /" das verzeichnis wechselst, bist du im root. prinzipiell befindest du dich jederzeit unterhalb von /, da das ja der ursprung aller anderen ordner ist :D
<x__> ja das weiss ich :) wollte was anderes wissen
<deem> x__: dann frag das doch, wenn du was anderes wissen wolltest :P
<x__> ich weiss nicht wie ich die frage formulieren soll :/
<deem> x__: frag halt einfach
<x__> ok ich brauch etwas, ein kleinen moment bitte
<bullgard4> x__: Du befindest Dich dann nicht notwendigerweise in der Rootpartition. Es kommt darauf an, in welcher Partition sich Dein Home-Verzeichnis befindet.
<tessarakt> fr00d: unter Powermanagement oder so ähnlich vielleicht?
<x__> Das Dateisystem ist im VFS gemountet, und mit dem Terminal komuniziere ich  über dev/tty device, mit dem VFS in dem sich das Dateisystem das sich  auf der festplatte befindet?
<ppq> x__: möchtest du wissen, wo deine gvfs mounts eingehängt sind? --> ~/.gvfs/ mal durchstöbern
<x__> eig. möchte ich nur wissen wie ich über die terminalemulation mit meiner / partition in kontakt trete 
<ppq> x__: bist du gerade in einem live-system?
<x__> nein. ich habe ubuntu auf meine festplatte installiert 
<ppq> *kopfkratz*
<ppq> deine root-partition ist in / eingehängt. wo ist das problem?
<PrickelPit> mahlzeit zusammen, ein 12.04 setup wird sukzessive via online aktualisierung zur release version upgedatet wenn es soweit ist?
<PrickelPit> also 12.04 aplha-2
<x__> userspace und kernelspace werden beim booten in den arbeitsspeicher geladen. also ist der terminalprozess in dem der komandozeileninterpreter (z.B bash) auch im arbeitsspeicher, oder? 
<ppq> PrickelPit: mal davon abgesehen, dass das in #ubuntu-de+1 oder #ubuntu+1 gehört: ja
<PrickelPit> ppq, danke. schuldigung das wusste ich nicht
<PrickelPit> mit den +1 channel
<ppq> kein problem
<PrickelPit> verstehe ich, ordnung muss sein.
<deem> x__: bei einem livesystem trifft das zu. bei einem richtigen system landen die programme zwar im chache und damit im arbeitspeicher, aber deine dateien liegen trotzdem auf deiner festplatte unter /. wenn du da also änderungen in der bash vornimmst, geschiet das immer auf deiner platte
<x__> ok danke, aber dann kann man die / partition auf der festplatte nicht als Virtual File System bezeichnen?
<ppq> das ist nicht virtuell, das ist sogar ziemlich real :)
<x__> ok, aber um mit der root partition zu komunizieren, braucht man doch den kernel, da der treiber für die festplatte, im kernel ist?
<ppq> linux hat einen VFS layer, der über allen tatsächlichen dateisystemen liegt
<ppq> hast du eigentlich eine konkrete supportfrage? denn wenn nicht, wäre es angebracht, so grundsatzfragen nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu verlagern :)
<x__> oh, ok sorry. dann werde ich da weiter fragen :) danke für die info
<deem> wenn ich in unity herunterfahren wähle und dann "neustarten" oder "herunterfahren" werde ich nur abgemeldet und lande im lightdm. woran liegt das?
<jokrebel> deem: Vielleicht noch ein aderer Benutzer angemeldet? Oder war ursprünglich vielleicht mit anderer DE (als Unity) hochgefahren worden?
<exoplanet> du bist nicht root, schau mal obs noch irgendwelche root-prozesse gibt. Habe das auch manchmal.
<exoplanet> Also Root != root-system-prozesse
<deem> jokrebel: ich habe den rechner schon mehrmals neugestartet. gnome3 lief da mal drauf, das ist mittlerweile aber auch wieder weg und seit 3 neustarts läuft da nur noch unity
<exoplanet> Vielleicht einfach `sudo shutdown now` nutzen bis April ists ja nicht mehr lang :P deem 
<deem> exoplanet: das ging bevor da gnome3 drauf war auch, also muss die installation von gnome3 da irgendwas verändert haben
<exoplanet> Vielleicht mal ein bisschen in gnome-session rum wühlen…
<x__> wie kann ich den instant messenger finch über das terminal editieren, z.B beim editieren in dem kästchen remember password ein x setzen? in der man habe ich nichts gefunden 
<exoplanet> x__, enter drücken oder einfach loschreiben
<x__> funktioniert nicht
<exoplanet> Achso also eine checkbox, das ist im Terminal und GUI die leertaste, kannst auch in webseiten nutzen
<x__> omg.  vielen dank. hab alle möglichen tastenkombinationen ausprobiert, aber hab nicht einmal die leertaste versucht. XD
<exoplanet> ist standard!!!! So wie Umschalt alle aktionen (tab, alt-tab etc) invertiert.
<x__> ja danke explanet :)
<x__> *exoplanet. sorry.
<exoplanet> nene, da waren nur zu viele !-Zeichen übrig, das war nicht teil der Argumentation.
<exoplanet> sorry :8
<deem> exoplanet: gnome-session? das paket?
<exoplanet> ne config files. Gibt ja einen Unterschied warum man
<exoplanet> gnome-session --ubuntu
<exoplanet> oder 
<exoplanet> gnome-session --gnome 
<exoplanet> startet
<Keule> hallo zusammen 
<deem> hm.. wenn ich gnome-session im terminal eingebeb kommt "could not aquire name on session" und als einzige auswalh "benutzer abmelden"
<exoplanet> der name der sitzung ist ubuntu, also hinter dem ---, wo das aber konfiguriert ist weiß ich leider nicht --> Google
<Keule> habe es geschafft von windows auf linux umzusteigen und mein system auch nicht direkt wieder gegen win eintausche.  nun seit mehr als 4 monate versuche ich all meine aktionen in linux zu fahren
<Keule> jetzt allerdings stehe ich ein wenig auf dem schlauch wenn ich eine regel für ein flashtool zum aufspielen von andropid roms hinzufügen möchte
<Keule> um zu sehen was ich meine hier der links.  http://androxyde.github.com/Flashtool/   in dem tab der installation steht, dass ich: Add these rules to /etc/udev : 
<Keule> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", SYSFS{idProduct}=="*", MODE="0777"
<Keule>          aber wie nur ?  
<deem> !nopaste > Keule
<kubine>  Keule: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<exoplanet> Welches Phone hast du denn? Unter linux braucht man für solche Dinge eigentlich keine Regeln bzw. Treiber…
<Keule> xperia play
<exoplanet> hast du es schon ohne versucht?
<Keule> root und mit offenem bootloader
<deem> Keule: generell fügt man sowas mit einem root editor ein "sudo $editor_deiner_Wahl"
<exoplanet> hab n closed desire von htc, aber USB, geht gut :)
<Keule> ehrlich gesagt nicht.  ging davon , dass es notwenig ist. 
<Keule> wie ich  sowas einfüge weiss ich "schon". jedoch ist mir nicht klar,  in welcher meine datein diese regel muss.  
<dadrc> Die offizielle Anleitung von Google schlägt /etc/udev/rules.d/51-android.rules vor
<dadrc> Klappt bei mir problemlos
<deem> Keule: das ist dir frei zu entscheiden. unter /etc/udev/rules.d kannst du dateien anlegen
<dadrc> Und hat den Vorteil, dass man den Kram wiederfindet
<Keule> ist es egal wie ich diese datei nenne?  
<deem> prinzipiell schon
<exoplanet> Haha, Keule das ist so wie bei meinem Umstieg vor Jahren als ich 1 Tag UMTS-Treiber gesucht habe, und dabei hat der Networkmanager das Gerät so erkannt. Und vor dem einrichten meines Druckers hatte ich auch angst und habs ne Monat vor mir her geschoben, dabei genügte anstecken :) hplib sei dank.
<Haferstroh> Guten Tag
<dadrc> Muss mit .rules aufhören, würd ich behaupten.
<deem> dadrc: ja ok. da sschon :D
<Haferstroh> Ich versuche unter Nautilus eine Datei mittels "senden an..." an evolution zu schicken. Aber wenn ich draufdrücke dann passiert rein garnichts
<Keule> um rauszufinden, dass es klappt, sollte ich es im falshmode anschliessen, oder?
<deem> ich habe jetzt gnome-session neuinstalliert, trotzdem werde ich nur abgemeldet, wenn ich herunterfahren auswähle
<jokrebel> Haferstroh: Wiso willst Du eine Datei an Evolution senden? 
<exoplanet> keule JA
<Haferstroh> um sie elektronisch zu verschicken an einen empfänger ? :-)
<Haferstroh> jokrebel:
<Keule> brb
<Haferstroh> jokrebel: es kam sonst immer ein Auswahlmenü. Selbst das erscheint nicht 
<dadrc> deem, autologin aktiviert? oder rabbitmq (was auch immer) installier?
<Haferstroh> ich hab auch schon nautilus-send-to neu installiert über synaptic, aber der Fehler bleibt iwie
 * jokrebel kam noch nie auf die Idee, seinem Mailprogram eine Datei senden zu wollen. Nimm doch einfach die "Anhang einfügen"-Funktion von Evolution.
<exoplanet> $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gnome-session/sessions
<Haferstroh> jo das weiß ich auch das ich das so machen kann. Aber das löst nicht das Problem daß da ein Fehler existiert, der so nicht sein soll
<deem> dadrc: autologin ist deaktiviert. was das andere ist weiß ich nicht
<deem> exoplanet: der ist leer
<deem> bzw der existiert gar nicht. da ist nur saved sessions drin
<Haferstroh> es ging ja sonst immer. Abgesehen davon ist es komfortabel
<Haferstroh> nautilus-send-to hal.txt gibt mir folgendes zurück:
<Haferstroh> Init pidgin plugin
<Haferstroh> Init empathy plugin
<Haferstroh> Init removable-devices plugin
<Haferstroh> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: specified class size for type `PyGtkGenericCellRenderer' is smaller than the parent type's `GtkCellRenderer' class size
<Haferstroh>   from gtk import _gtk
<Haferstroh> /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py:40: Warning: g_type_get_qdata: assertion `node != NULL' failed  from gtk import _gtk Speicherzugriffsfehler
<dadrc> deem, gibt es ein paar Bugs im Launchpad dazu: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/838792
<dadrc> Der hier sieht ganz gut aus
<dadrc> !nopaste > Haferstroh 
<kubine>  Haferstroh: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<dadrc> Beim nächsten mal bitte damit
<Haferstroh> okay
<exoplanet> Ist normal auch hier deem : /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<Haferstroh> so ich hab das jetzt hier rein gemacht: paste:405657:Fehler nautilus-send-to
<deem> dadrc: sieht stark danach aus. ging aber bei mir, bevor ich gnome3 installiert hatte. nachdem das drauf war funktioniert das ausschalten unter unity nicht mehr
<deem> es muss also irgendwas mit gnome3 zu tun haben
<exoplanet> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405657
<Haferstroh> ach so funktioniert das. Danke
<Haferstroh> Sollte da nicht eigentlich das send-to plugin geladen werden?
<Haferstroh> in synaptic wird es auf jedenfall als installiert angezeigt
<exoplanet> Naja Speicherzugrifffehler ist eine besondere Art von Spaß :D
<Haferstroh> Kann ich mir vorstellen :P 
<Haferstroh> Ist das jetzt ein Problem von Nautilus oder gnome3 ?
<Haferstroh> "Speicherzugriffehler " ist für mich jetzt sehr abstrakt
<exoplanet> Haferstroh, hast du etwas für nautilus nachinstalliert?
<deem> 2ich glaube ich installier ubuntu neu
<Haferstroh> exoplanet: nicht das ich es wüßte. Ich hatte nachdem ich 11.10(64) installiert habe unity runtergeschmissen und gnome-shell installiert. Aber an nautilus hab ich nichts verändert. nautilus-actions ist ja schon vorinstalliert soweit ich weiß
<littledarkcloud> Frage: mit tar gepackte(bzip2) archive haben die dateiendung .tar.bz2 oder .tgz??
<littledarkcloud> (da es beim entpacken wichtig is welches kommando man benutzt, wie kann man erkennen, ob eine datei .tgz mit bzip oder mit bzip2 gepackt wurde --- oder heißt in diesem fall die endung .tgj???)
<geser> littledarkcloud: .tar.bz2, .tgz. ist die Abkürzung für .tar.gz, also mit gzip gepacktes tar-Archiv
<littledarkcloud> es gibt also keine abkürzung für .tar.bz2 dateien?
<exoplanet> Haferstroh, gibt da wohl mehrere Probleme rabbitvcs, das Problem scheint wohl eine Kombination von Python-Modulen zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/896836
<exoplanet> littledarkcloud, schau dir mal das Programm `unp` an
<Haferstroh> exoplanet da kann man wohl nur abwarten.
<Haferstroh> Wenn ich immer die aktuellste Version von gnome3 haben möchte, was für ein ppa muß man denn da einbinden, weiß das jemand?
<exoplanet> littledarkcloud, tar ist die endung wenn etwas via tar archiviert wird, wenn diese danach gezippt werden mit bzip2 (z.b.) kommt die endung hinten dran, das sind zwei unabhängige Schritte!
<exoplanet> Haferstroh, webup8
<Haferstroh> danke schön
<exoplanet> Haferstroh, `http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/gnome3/ubuntu oneiric main`
<geser> littledarkcloud: nein, wieso sollte es die auch geben. .tar.bz2 ist eher untypisch unter Windows und Linux interessiert sich nicht wirklich an Dateiendungen
<exoplanet> gibt auch tar.lz, dann ist das tar-archiv mit lzma-komprimiert. LZMA ist übrigens der "neue" heiße Sch*** und macht alles ziemlich klein :)
<geser> ist lzma nicht mittlerweile durch dessen Nachfolger xz abgelöst?
<exoplanet> geser, kann sein vergesse das immer, xz ist zu kurz um im Gedächtnis zu bleiben.
<exoplanet> littledarkcloud, um die Anmerkung von geser zu verstehe schaue hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magische_Zahl_(Informatik)
<littledarkcloud> ja, das hab ich ja verstanden --- aber es existiert ja auch die abkürzung für .tar.gz (.tgz); daher interessiert es mich ob es auch eine abkürzung für .tar.bz2 gibt (z.b. .tbz).
<Haferstroh> exoplanet, ich bin nun hier: http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/gnome3/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/ . Da sind jetzt ein paar Dateien. Wo binde ich die denn ein? Normalerweise kenn ich das so, 
<exoplanet> Naja, ist eigentlich nur für den Benutzer, und außerdem muss man die dann umbennen. Manchmal sehen Dinge unter Unix/Linux komplizierter oder komisch aus sind aber total praktisch.
<Haferstroh> das man in nem Terminal sudo add-apt-repository eingibt und dann halt die ppa von der Launchpad-Seite
<exoplanet> Hast du dich mal gefragt warum so viele Programmordner ein d am Ende haben? Das sind alles Daemonen: maild, aptd, initd etc.
<Haferstroh> woher weißt Du das alles ?
<exoplanet> Eben so bei Kedit für KDE Programme oder qCAD für Qt-Programme. Sieht komisch aus, ist grauenhaft fürs Marketing, aber super Informativ
<Haferstroh> ja das mit g für gnome und k für kde ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Aber das mit dem d am Ende das wußte ich jetzt noch nicht
<exoplanet> Die Syntax sieht so aus: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:LP-BENUTZER/PPA-NAME 
<exoplanet> Oder du nimmt das grafische Tool. "Paketquellen" oder ähnlich. Beim USC mal im Menü schauen.
<exoplanet> Für das d habe ich auch 1,5 Jahre gebraucht ;) Bin erst seit Dez. 2009 dabei.
<exoplanet> Keine Nachfrage was USC ist?
<exoplanet> Haferstroh, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen !
<Haferstroh> war gerade abwesend für kurz
<Haferstroh> usc ist bestimmt ein paketmanager wie synaptic
<exoplanet> ubuntu software center :P
<Haferstroh> jo 
<Haferstroh> naja das benutz ich eher selten
<exoplanet> ist auch so langsam
<x__> wenn ich änderung in der fstab vorgenommen habe, muss ich dann rebooten das die änderung aktiv wird, oder gibt es da ein befehl?
<Haferstroh> quit
<Haferstroh> *quit
<koegs> x__: je nac änderung reicht auch ein "sudo mount -a"
<x__> ja das wars danke
<bullgard4> Systemüberwachung > Ressourcen > Netzwerk-Chronik stellt auf der Ordinate welche Datenrate dar?
<bullgard4> (unterteilt nach "Empfangen" und "Senden")
<exoplanet> *such*
<exoplanet> Hää steht da doch KB/s oder kb/s, je nach Einstellung
<grmls> hi :)
<bullgard4> exoplanet: Ich habe gefragt: "Welche Datenrate?" Ich habe nicht gefragt: "Welche Maßeinheit?"
<exoplanet> Up und down geschwindigkeit. Kannst du das genauer versuchen? Versteh die Frage so nicht.
<exoplanet> Oder fragst du nach dem Intervall? Das ist je nach Einstellung bei 2s
<bullgard4> exoplanet: Da wiurd der Zeitverlauf einer physikalischen Größe gemessen und angezeigt. Ich möchte wissen, um welche physikalische Größe es sich handelt.
<bullgard4> s/wiurd/wird/
<exoplanet> Einhörner pro Sek. 
<exoplanet> meinst du die Frage generell oder wirklich im Bezug auf gnome-system-monitor?
<userman> moin alle
<bullgard4> exoplanet: In Bezug auf gnome-system-monitor.
<userman> jetzt ist es offiziell : oneiric ocelot ist die schlechteste Ubuntu version EVER!!!
<exoplanet> userman, 11.04 ist besser bzw. schlechter, ehrlich!
<userman> hehe
<bullgard4> userman: Bitte erzähle das Deinem Friseur oder in #ubuntu-de-offtopic, aber bitte nicht hier in diesem Kanal!
<koegs> ihr könnt euch gerne dazu in #ubuntu-de-offtopic auslassen, aber hier ist nicht der richtige ort dafür
<userman> ernsthaft, welche pilze haben die entwickler für 11.10 genommen?
<userman> koegs: was macht man hier denn stattdessen?
<koegs> userman: hier werden konkrete support-fragen beantwortet
<userman> ne, das ist so nicht wahr
<koegs> allgemeine diskussionen bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<userman> ich hatte oft viele fragen aber ich bekam HIER nur arrogante antworten wie z.B. google es selbst usw
<exoplanet> Ok userman dann versuche ich es eben:
<userman> oder wurde dumm angemacht, weil ich absolutee neuling bin und bei linux arge verständnisprobleme  hatte
<exoplanet> LTS oder klappe halten :P *ne im ernst, das ist keine support frage!
<userman> HIER hat man mir nicht geholfen
<userman> *ich wollts ja nur mal erwähnen
<koegs> userman: danke, das nächste mal bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder direkte beschwerden in #ubuntu-de-op
<exoplanet> entweder, du stellst eine Frage. Oder du gehst nach ##ubuntu-de-offtopic oder nach http.//irc.euirc.org/#ubuntu
<userman> hmm
<Haraldo> Viel Eigeninitiative wird einem hier abverlangt, doch wurde ich hier als Neuling nie hängen gelassen. *mich nach offtopic troll*
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. kann man irgendwie ne virtualbox aus ner recovery partition erstellen  ? Im Detail: Habe Vista als RecoveryPartition (vom Werk aus) und nun ubuntu installiert. kann ich jetzt irgendwie vista in die virtaulbox installieren ?
<dadrc> BreezeKeeper, ich glaube, da wär es einfacher, sich von irgendwem eine Vista-CD zu leihen und die mit deinem Key in der Virtualbox zu installieren
<ppq> ack. oft kann man mit dieser recoverypartition auch ein cd-image erstellen lassen
<ppq> wie das im detail geht, kannst du dem handbuch oder der notebookherstellerseite  entnehmen
<Keule> hallo 
<Keule> Ich bekomme bei meinem Android die FW nicht geflasht :( Nutze Ubunut 11.04 und bin noch recht neu in der Linuxwelt. 
<dAnjou> Keule: stelle bitte den bezug von android zu ubuntu her
<exoplanet> Genau, was hast du gemacht und was funktioniert nicht? Keule 
<Keule> da ich versuche eine costumRom unter Ubunut zu flashen.  Ich versuche all meine Aktivitäten unter Linux laufen zu lassen.   
<Keule> Und möchte jtezt nicht ständtig, wenn die Devs eine neue Rom ausrollen, auf Win zurück greifen
<exoplanet> Genauer! Hast du vllt eine Anleitung die du befolgst
<exoplanet> ?
<Keule> Ich habe eine Fehlermedldung welche mir das FLashtool ausgibt: ERR_SEVERITY="MAJOR";ERR_CLASS="SECURITY_CLASS";ERR_STATIC="SIN_HEAD_VER";ERR_DYNAMIC="Failed to verify sin header";
<CalebRipley> Keule, es gibt viele Android Geräte die oft unterschiedlichst geflashet werden. Um dir zu helfen müssten wir genau wissen worum es geht. Wenn du einen Link zu deiner Anleitung geben kannst würde das auch sehr helfen.
<Keule> http://androxyde.github.com/Flashtool/      Anleitung. 
<Keule> Ok
<Keule> Diese ROM möchste ich Flashen (XperiaPlay)  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1128216
<Keule> Das Flashtool ist für alle Xperia Geräte 2011 hier zu finden http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1351299
<CalebRipley> Du hast dir also das Flashtool runtergeladen und entpackt. Gab es dann punkte wo du dir unsicher warst?
<exoplanet> Hmm das Internet ist voll von dem Fehler, spricht vielleicht nicht fürs Programm
<Keule> Ich muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich eben schon hier war und fragte wie ich eine Regel hinzufüge, welche man hier findet :  http://androxyde.github.com/Flashtool/
<Keule> Ne ne.. das Tool ist schon das Richtige
<exoplanet> Hat mit der Regel aber in diesem Fall nichts zu tun
<CalebRipley> Keule, exoplanet meinte, dass es scheint als wäre das Programm selbst nicht grad das stabilste/verlässlichste.
<Keule> Es startet ja auch. Nur beim FLashvorgang kommt die Fehlermeldung ERR_SEVERITY="MAJOR";ERR_CLASS="SECURITY_CLASS";ERR_STATIC="SIN_HEAD_VER";ERR_DYNAMIC="Failed to verify sin header";
<dadrc> Der Fehler klingt, als wär was mit dem Image kaputt, das du flashen willst. Hast du da mal die md5 überprüft?
<Keule> Es scheinen aber alle anderen damit keine Probleme zu haben :(  Ich bin ganz neu in der Linuxwelt und vermute eher, dass das Problem bei mir liegt. 
<exoplanet> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=8989934&postcount=497
<Keule> Es wird gesagt, dass man eine Regle hinzufügen muss ??   JEdoch wurde hier eben gesagt, dass es bei einigen Geräten nicht nötig ist. Nun weiss ich nicht wie ich diese Regel hinzufüge um auszuschliessen, dass es daran liegt. 
<Keule> Add these rules to /etc/udev : 
<Keule> SUBSYSTEM=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idVendor}=="0fce", SYSFS{idProduct}=="*", MODE="0777"
<sdx23> 777 ist Unfug.
<exoplanet> Du sagtest doch du hast schon root.
<exoplanet> Warum nutzt du dann keine Built-In Lösung? 
<Keule> Es kan ein neues Update. Unter anderem auf nun endlich ICS bzw CM9
<Keule> Und da brauche ich die neue Baseband von Sony Ericcson. 
<exoplanet> Vielleicht nutzt du die GoldCard-Varianten zum Flashen
<Keule> Die kann ich nur Flashen :(  Und ich will alles bis auf Highend Spiele nur noch auf Linux fahren.  
<ghostoverload> hi zusammen.   ich hab ne frage betreffend swap.,   habe einen i5 3.3 mit 8gb RAM.   einsatz als NAS und mediacenter.  also direkt filme schauen und musik streamen.    brauch ich ne swap?
<CalebRipley> Keule, versuch einmal diese Zeile unter /etc/udev/rules.d/ in einen Datei zu schreiben.
<sash_> ghostoverload: Eher nicht.
<CalebRipley> Du solltest dafür eine neue Datei erzeugen.
<ghostoverload> ok, danke =)  ich verbau auch eine SSD, muss ich was bestimmtes beachten?  oder macht das 11.10 alles von aleine? 
<Keule> Und da hänge ich ...
<CalebRipley> Wo liegt dabei das Problem?
<Keule> Wie nenne ich so eine Datei denn? Sehe da zB auch, dass in einem anderem Ordner einige Vorlagen sind. 
<exoplanet> ghostoverload, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD hat VIEL zu lesen :) (man beachte die unterartikel 
<CalebRipley> Keule, dazu vlt. für dich den Wiki-Eintrag: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev
<Keule> Ahhh
<ghostoverload> exoplanet: danke, dann weis ich was ich zu tun hab =)
<Keule> Der erste Satz gibt mir schon Mut ;)  
<CalebRipley> Keule, einige der Unterpunkte werden für dich auf alle Fälle relevant sein. Darunter „schreiben und speichern“, „neustart des udev-Systems“
<CalebRipley> Du solltest dir aber am besten allgemein einen Überblick verschaffen was du überhaupt tust.
<dadrc> Keule, guck dir mal http://developer.android.com/guide/developing/device.html an. Der 4. Punkt ist genau das, was du willst. Wobei du statt Einloggen als Root besser einfach sudo benutzt.
<Keule> hehe
<Keule> Danke !!!    
<exoplanet> wie sag ich xchat er soll links im ff auch via lmt öffnen?
<dadrc> exoplanet, hab das mit nem einfachen Skript gemacht... Moment.
<dadrc> exoplanet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/847349/ in ein Skript, Firefox sagen, dieses Skript zum Öffnen von IRC-Links zu benutzen
<Hootch> hallo zusammen, wenn ich per iptables bestimmte ports blocke (http://www.nabisoft.com/tutorials/glassfish/installing-glassfish-301-on-ubuntu#Step1) komm ich von localhost noch drauf? die datenbank z.B. lauscht nur localhost.
<geser> Hootch: wenn du die Regeln aus der Seite verwendest dann ja (siehe Zeile 16+17)
<Hootch> geser, hm wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil :) *slap myself* danke
<Keule> wenn ich solch eine Regel hinzugefügt habe, sollte ich dann neustarten ?
<Hootch> geser, sind die regeln dann permanent? auch nach einem reboot?
<dadrc> Keule, den Rechner muss nicht sein, aber udev. Siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev#Neustart-des-udev-Systems
<Hootch> geser, vergiss die frage .. ich lese erstmal
<Hootch> :)
<geser> Hootch: nicht bei default, du musst dafür selber sorgen, dass sie nach einen Reboot wieder geladen werden (siehe die Beschreibung nach den iptables-Regeln)
<geser> :)
<Hootch> habs grad gesehen .. ich mach erstma rtfm :D
<Keule> Bekomme noch immer diesen Fehler
<Keule> Das raubt nun schon mehr als  den ganzen Tag meine Nerven :( 
<exoplanet> dadrc, wo darf ich das Skript "hinwerfen"?
<exoplanet> Keule, wie schon gesagt das Programm ist *******!
<dadrc> exoplanet, wo du magst
<dadrc> Ich hab bei mir im ~ 'n Verzeichnis für solche Sachen
<Keule> Kann ich denn noch mit anderen Prorammen ftf Flashen ?
<Keule> Oder werde ich um heute noch was zu schaffen doch meinen windoof anmachen müssen :( 
<Guschtel> ,windoof? Keule 
<Keule> Ich bin neu in der Linuxwelt
<Keule> Und versuche nun schon  den ganzen Tag mein Android mit einer neuen ROM auszustatten...
<Guschtel> hm, kein poney mehr?
<Keule> Behalte deine Aussagen für Dich wenn diese nicht helfen. 
<magerquark> welches android-phone hast du denn?
<Keule> xperia Play
<Keule> r800i
<magerquark> du brauchst zum flashen windows software, wenn es mit wine nicht gehen sollte, dann nimm halt dein windows zum flashen
<Keule> Es startet ja auch. Nur beim FLashvorgang kommt die Fehlermeldung ERR_SEVERITY="MAJOR";ERR_CLASS="SECURITY_CLASS";ERR_STATIC="SIN_HEAD_VER";ERR_DYNAMIC="Failed to verify sin header";
<Keule> hmm
<jokrebel> Keule: Meinst Du nicht, da in einem Android-Kanal wesentlich besser beraten zu sein?
<exoplanet> ODER MAN NMMT EIN ANDERES TOOL
<koegs> Keule: ich würde vielleicht auch vorschlagen in dem xda-developers thread nachzufragen oder den/die programmierer des tools zu fragen
<ppq> exoplanet: psst, mancheiner macht noch mittagsschlaf
<exoplanet> huch warum klemmt meine Tastehg
<Keule> ok, werde ich mal so verfahren ...
<koegs> weil warum trotz vorgeschlagener udev-regel das programm nicht so recht will, kann man besten der programmierer beantworten :)
<exoplanet> argh batterie ist wieder leer :(
<Keule> auch in wine klappt es nicht...
 * Keule startet mal Windows :( 
<probiotic> hallo
<Hootch> hat mir jemand tip für einen dbdesigner für postgresql? vergleichbar mysqlworkbench?
<dadrc> Naja, wenn du nur grundliegende Sachen brauchst, mysqlworkbench ;)
<PjotrOrial__> hallo, ich bin dabei auf 12.04 upzudaten und dabei ist compiz gecrashed, was kann ich tun? (update-manager -d ist schon dabei packete auszupacken, sollte in ca 60 minuten fertig sein)
<dadrc> Lass dir SQL ausspucken und pack das in Postgres
<apollo13> PjotrOrial__: warten
<apollo13> und hoffen dass er nix von dir wissen will während dem upgrade :)
<Hootch> FKs packt der? ist das SQL da mal standard? :P
<apollo13> pgadmin3
<dadrc> Hootch, kann ich spontan nicht sagen, aber lässt sich ja fix testen
<apollo13> so nen grafischen db designer will man nicht!
<dadrc> Ansonsten, http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Community_Guide_to_PostgreSQL_GUI_Tools ist eine wunderbare Liste
<Hootch> apollo13, ich bin ein mädchen! ich brauch bunte bildchen :D
<PjotrOrial__> apollo13: alos kann ich zwischenzeitlich mal mit top gucken ob sich noch irgendwas tut auf der maschine... ich versuche es mal mit warten  ... wo ist der offtopic channel :P
<apollo13> hier nicht :þ
<dadrc> #ubuntu-de-offtopic ← ;(
<apollo13> Hootch: php user/entwickler?
<Hootch> apollo13, javaee
<Dennis84> hey
<Dennis84> hat jmd von euch schonmal ubuntu 11.04 auf einem wyse thin client installiert?
<Dennis84> habe das mit 11.04 und 11.10 über pxe versucht... Installation läuft sauber durch, nach dem neustart leider kein booten möglich
<Dennis84> nach dem bootloader blinkt der cursor oben links
<magerquark> Dennis84, drück mal Sreg+Alt+F1
<magerquark> ändert sich was?
<Dennis84> magerquark: ich habe das system leider gerade nicht vor mir, aber was genau bewirkt das tasten kürzel?
<magerquark> du wechselst damit in die erste konsole
<magerquark> welchen wyse client hast du denn?
<Dennis84> ich versuche es gleich zu testen
<Dennis84> das ist ein älteres modell 
<magerquark> wie heisst es denn?
<Dennis84> hat auch nur 512 mb ram
<Dennis84> warte ich schaue
<exoplanet> mit alt+f7 kommst man wieder zurück…
<exoplanet> f1-f6 sind consolen und auf f7 ist der erste X-Server
<Dennis84> ich habe kein X installiert
<magerquark> was hsat du denn installiert?
<Dennis84> an sich nur ssh
<Dennis84> als dienst
<exoplanet> beschrieb nur den ubuntu-standard, habe dein Problem leider nicht verfolgen können Dennis84 
<magerquark> und du hast es ohne jegliche gui installiert?
<Dennis84> richtig
<Dennis84> mag den ja nur als kleinen server haben
<magerquark> was liefert denn jetzt strg+alt+f1 ?
<Dennis84> exoplanet: standard ubuntu installation
<Dennis84> magerquark: ich schaue gleich
<Dennis84> muss dafür erst wieder in den keller dippeln :/ *gg*
<exoplanet> Dennis84, ??? Ohne GUI ist keine Standardinstallation, du hast doch sicher alternate genutzt…?
<Dennis84> exoplanet: sorry, ich habe eine pxe installation genutzt
<Dennis84> nach diesem howto:
<Dennis84> http://www.gtkdb.de/index_7_1194.html
<exoplanet> *gewagte Frage* Sicher das du die richtige Architektur gewählt hast?
<Dennis84> das is kein 64 bit cpu
<Dennis84> von daher ja :)
<Dennis84> habe auch schon google ein wenig bemüht
<Dennis84> da sind die antworten von a bis z unterschiedlich
<Dennis84> energieoptionen im bios, falsche grub einstellung usw
<Dennis84> problem ist nur, das das ding im moment bei meinen eltern steht, weil bei denen der pxe eingerichtet ist
<Dennis84> muss dann immer dahin um das zu testen :/
<magerquark> du konntest noch nicht in den keller schauen?
<Dennis84> ich geh gleich runter
<Dennis84> glaube aber nicht, das ich eine konsole bekomme
<Dennis84> das war strg+alt+f1 oder?
<magerquark> jep
<Dennis84> ok
<Franzi> ob 512 MB Ram genug sind, bei einem 2 Ghz-Rechner. Es soll 11.10 „Oneiric Ocelot“ ubuntu drauf und nur fuer Firefox und LibreOffice. genutzt werden. Kein Video oder öehnliches.
<Franzi> aehnliches
<B4ckBOne> xubuntu :-)
<Franzi> und ohne x?
<B4ckBOne> nene mit, ich mags lieber mit ;-)
<Franzi> aber grundsätzlich sollte der ram genügen, oder?
<ppq> Franzi: 512mb sind ziemlich knapp für ubuntu. laufen sollte es, aber mit xubuntu macht es mehr spaß
<B4ckBOne> Lubuntu wär auch noch ne alternative
<ppq> genau
<B4ckBOne> Kubuntu is warscheinlich a bissl langsam mit 512
<Igramul> Hi, wie kann ich in der Textkonsole den Bildschirmschoner deaktivieren? Ich würde gerne sehen, woran mein Server stirbt, wenn er sich verabschiedet.
<B4ckBOne> Igramul: welchen screensaver verwendest du denn?
<Franzi> na ich teste es mit Xubuntu. zur not dann ubuntu-desktop hinterher. danke erstmal, franziska
<B4ckBOne> sudo pkill <dein-screensaver>
<B4ckBOne> und dann halt: dmesg
<Igramul> B4ckBOne, _Textmode_
<Igramul> Es geht um einen Server ohne X.
<Dennis84> magerquark: tut sich nichts
<magerquark> dann wirds schwierig
<magerquark> welcen wyse client hast du denn?
<bekks> magerquark: Dazu braucht man keinen Wyse Client.
<bekks> Daszu braucht man einen Monitor an einer Konsole.
<Dennis84> bekks: ich habe einen monitor dran
<Dennis84> ich sehe ja was passiert
<magerquark> welchen client hast du denn?
<bekks> magerquark: Wie kommst Du auf Wyse Client?
<magerquark> weil er einene wyse thin client vewendet
<Dennis84> WYSE-Winterm-Thin-Client-WT9450XE
<Dennis84> der müsste das sein
<magerquark> so einer? http://www.ebay.de/itm/WYSE-Winterm-Thin-Client-WT9450XE-550-Mhz-256-MB-NOAC-/380288868198
<Dennis84> ja 
<Dennis84> die hardware daten passen auch
<Dennis84> er sieht bissl anders aus, ist nicht weiss, aber sonst passt alles
<Dennis84> habe da eine 40 gb 2,5" hdd drin
<B4ckBOne> und warum sollte man sowas brauchen?
<B4ckBOne> Thin client .. hab da keine erfahrung.
<magerquark> Dennis84, ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen
<magerquark> eig. sollte es gehen
<Dennis84> ok schade
<magerquark> B4ckBOne, er verbraucht sehr wenig strom
<Dennis84> weil ein debian squeeze läuft auf die weise
<Dennis84> wollte aber lieber ubuntu haben
<B4ckBOne> Dennis84: wie wärs mit nem Fatclient?
<magerquark> was brint dir ubuntu?
<magerquark> was bringt dir ubuntu?
<magerquark> debian ist doch super für server
<jokrebel> Könntet Ihr bitte die meines erachtens nicht mehr Support-Bezogene Diskussion langsam nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder ins Query verlagern, bitte.
<Dennis84> naja bevor ich mir andere hardware kaufe mach ich lieber debian drauf :p
<Dennis84> aber ok, lassen wir das nun
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. bin neu unter den ubuntu nutzern und hoffe ihr fühlt euch nicht gestört, wenn ich in nächster zeit häufiger vorbei schaue :)
<ppq> hi BreezeKeeper
<BreezeKeeper> zu meinem jetzigen problem: ubuntu 11.10 läuft auf meinem hp pavillion dv7 .. seit neustem blinkt jedoch meine wlan led bei datenverkehr. hab auch nen artikel gefunden in dem ne lösung steht, aber die verweist auf /etc/modprobe.d/wlan.conf .. und die hab ich garnicht
<BreezeKeeper> hi ppq
<ppq> falls du störst, wirst du das schon merken ;p
<ppq> scherz beiseite, willkommen
<BreezeKeeper> ;)
<ppq> dateien in /etc/modprobe.d/ kann man einfach anlegen, wenn sie noch nicht existieren. der name ist egal, solange hinten .conf dransteht
<ppq> !backlist > BreezeKeeper
<BreezeKeeper> okay .. wird die wlan.conf dann auch angesprochen ?
<BreezeKeeper> backlist ?
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting
<dreamon__> BreezeKeeper, Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen, das die nur bei Traffic blinkt.. danke für die Info
<BreezeKeeper> @dreamon .. ich dachte zunächst die würde meine hdd led erstetzen xD
<ppq> BreezeKeeper: das war nur ein befehl für den bot, dass er den ubuntuusers-wiki-artikel zum blacklisting von modulen hergibt, aber der hieß anders
<BreezeKeeper> okay .. aber ich will doch garnichts verbieten ?
<ppq> achso. das ist die häufigste nutzungsursache für /etc/modprobe.d/, weiß ja nicht was du vorhast :)
<ppq> BreezeKeeper: aus dem verzeichnis werden alle dateien geladen, die ein .conf hinten dran haben
<BreezeKeeper> ich soll "options iwlcore led_mode=1" reinschrieben
<BreezeKeeper> restart wird aber erforderlich sein, oder ?
<BreezeKeeper> ich tests einfach mal :)
<apollo13> nö…
<deem> geduld er hat nicht
<BreezeKeeper> hat geklappt :) .. mit iwlang statt iwlcore
<dreamon__> BreezeKeeper, Was passiert dann.. LED leuchtet dann die ganze Zeit?
<BreezeKeeper> leuchtet blau bzw. orange je nachdem ob ic wlan an habe
<BreezeKeeper> und ich kann wieder draufdrücken um wlan an/aus zuschalten
<dreamon__> BreezeKeeper, Ok, danke.. ich lass hier mal das geblinke.. dann weiß ich was abgeht.. Auch wenn das Blinken etwas zu aufgeregt ist.
<Schugy> kennt einer einen trick fuer Googleearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrth                      6.2, damit es nicht beim start crasht in 10.04 x86-64?
<BreezeKeeper> mir wars zu stressig ;)
<BreezeKeeper> jetzt muss ich nurnoch herausbekommen weshalb banshee nichts mehr abspielen will
<dreamon__> BreezeKeeper, Ich hab nen Aufkleber drauf gemacht.. so das es nicht zu arg in die Augen sticht.
<BreezeKeeper> xD auch ne idee
<BreezeKeeper> kann ich irgendwie die aktuellen einstellungen eines modules sehen ?
<bekks> modinf
<bekks> modinfo modulname sogar
<BreezeKeeper> da steht dann sowas wie:
<BreezeKeeper> parm:           model:Use the given board model. (array of charp)
<BreezeKeeper> woher weiß ich dann was damit gemeint ist ?
<bekks> Das Modul akzpetiert den Parameter "model=". 
<bekks> Die Werte dafür findest Du wahrscheinlich nur in der Dokumentation des Moduls.
<e-i-k-e> abend
<e-i-k-e> habe seit ein paar tagen das problem, dass auf /boot keine speicher mehr frei ist. mein system habe ich von beginn an mit der alternate cd verschlüsselt.
<e-i-k-e> was wäre euer lösungsvorschlag?
<deem> e-i-k-e: alte kernel entfernen?
<e-i-k-e> deem: geschieht das bei updates nicht "von selbst"? das problem besteht nämlich auch erst seit einem der updates vor 2-3 wochen
<deem> e-i-k-e: nein. alte kernel werden nicht entfernt
<deem> e-i-k-e: pack mal bitte ein "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in ein pastebin
<deem> !nopaste > e-i-k-e 
<kubine>  e-i-k-e: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> Und ein lsb_release -a auch
<bekks> e-i-k-e: lsb_release -a bitte auch.
<deem> bekks: vorsorge? :D
<Kaktus4> Hallo, ein PC hat 2 Lan-Adapter, mit jedem kommt man ins Internet. Ist es möglich einer Anwendung (Browser, Dl-Manager etc) einen bestimmten Lanadapter zuzuordenen, so dass dieser nur mit diesem Adapter ins Netz geht?
<e-i-k-e> @deem: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405667/
<e-i-k-e> @ bekks: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405672/
<deem> e-i-k-e: 8 kernel. das ist jede menge speicherverbrauch
<e-i-k-e> okay. leuchtet ein. welche sollte ich ausmisten 
<deem> alle bis auf den aktuellen und den davor.
<e-i-k-e> deem: okay, mache ich
<bekks> deem: Japp, Vorsorge :)
<deem> bekks: vorsorge ist besser als nachsicht =)
<deem> erm.. oder so
<e-i-k-e> deem: danke, somit wären wieder 166mb frei.
<e-i-k-e> bis nächstes mal :)
<bullgard4> dist-upgrade hat mir Firefox 10.0.2 beschert. Wo ist die neue Bedienoberfläche beschrieben? (Vor allem die obersten 5 bzw. 6 Zeilen?)
<bekks> Die sieht doch aus wie vorher?
<merinu> ..ooOO( Ribbon nu auch unter Linux? )
<steffen> hey was kann man dagegen tun wenn die "Fensterdekoration"  also die minimize, maximize... Buttons einfach mal verschwinden? 
<bullgard6> steffen Bei allen Programmen oder nur bei einem?
<Blindie> guten abend
<Blindie> giebt es in ubuntu 11.10 eine möglichkeit die tochscreenbedienung zu verbessern?
<Blindie> also das schieben von fenstern stat einem scroo+
<Blindie> scrollbalken
<bullgard4> Blindie: Ein Scrollbaken schiebt doch kein Fenster.
<bullgard4> +l
<Blindie> ja ok
<Blindie> ich meine den inhalt
<Blindie> also, das ich z.B. mit nem wisch durch die programme scrollen kann usw.
<bullgard4> Blindie: Du möchtest wissen, ob man das Scrollen bei manchen Fenstern bequemer durchführen kann als gegenwärtig mit dem Touchscreen?
<Blindie> jap
<Blindie> genau das meine ich
<Blindie> dauert immer ne weile bis ich den balken getroffen habe XD
<bullgard4> Blindie: Ich suche auch nach einersolchen besseren Lösung! Es müßte eigentlich eine Tastenkombination dafür geben. Die kenne ich aber nicht. "Wischen" ist in Ubuntu 11.10 GNOME Shell 3.2.1 meines Wissens nicht vorgesehen.
<argx3> Blindie: Wenn du die Scrollleiste nicht triffst, schalt die overlay-scrollbar aus, dann ist das Ding breiter.
<Blindie> danke für den tipp^^
<Blindie> ok, wischen soll bei unity 2d wohl gehen
<bullgard4> argx3: Wie schaltet man Overlay-Scrollbar aus?
<argx3> bullgard4: sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlay-scrollbar* :)
<bullgard4> argx3: Ah! --  Vielen Dank!
<Blindie> dangp^
<Blindie> ö
<Blindie> nja, gute nacht @all
#ubuntu-de 2012-02-19
<breeze> Hi .. nutzt irgendwer ne ide für webentwicklung direkt unterm apache? Bin da ein wenig überfragt wie ich das mit den rechten mache
<dAnjou> breeze: was hat die IDE mit dem webserver zu tun?
<breeze> Dass die Dateien im var/www liegen
<dAnjou> breeze: o.O
<dAnjou> man arbeitet nich in var
<dAnjou> *in /var/www
<dAnjou> man arbeitet in ~/public_html mit mod_userdir aktiviert
<breeze> Hmm ..
<Gathog> hat wer ne Ahnung warum "tail -f /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd | sendxmpp -i user@meinserver.de" nicht funktioniert?
<breeze> Aber zum testen müssen die ja da rein. Wie mach ich das am besten?
<dAnjou> breeze: nein
<breeze> Sondern?
<dAnjou> breeze: mit mod_userdir packst du die dateien nach ~/public_html und erreichst sie über localhost/~<dein nutzer>
<dAnjou> breeze: steht aber alles im wiki
<dAnjou> Gathog: probier mal tailf
<breeze> Okay, werd ich mal testen. Bin erst seit gestern auf linux
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache#Benutzerspezifisch
<breeze> Thx
<Gathog> dAnjou:keine änderung, ein "tail -f /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd" gibt mir die richtige Ausgabe, nur danach hakt es
<dAnjou> moment, vielleicht mag sendxmpp nix vom stdout
<Gathog> naja "tail -f /var/log/auth.log sendxmpp -i user@meinserver.de" funktioniert
<Gathog> also mit | zwischen auth.log und sendxmpp
<dAnjou> Gathog: wird wie ausgabe mit dem grep dahinter überhaupt aktualisiert?
<Gathog> die Ausgabe von tailf /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd wird aktualisiert
<dAnjou> merkwürdig, wa
<dAnjou> ist ne frage auf superuser.com wert
<Gathog> hmm k
<dAnjou> oder besser http://serverfault.com/
<AberHatschi> moin noch jemand wach ?
<Gathog> jojo
<Gathog> dAnjou: Die Lösung für das Problem liegt in der Option --line-buffered für grep, die verhindert das grep Daten zu lang zwischenspeichert
<dAnjou> Gathog: ah, gut zu wissen, danke. woher?
<Gathog> http://serverfault.com/questions/243023/is-is-possible-to-filter-the-output-of-tail
<olli> Guten Morgen! Wie kann ich digikam dazu bringen, die libraw, die ich kompiliert habe zu benutzen und nicht die vorinstallierte?
<bekks> In dem Du die Reihenfolge der Suchpfade in der /etc/ld.so.conf änderst.
<bekks> Aber das ist idR keine gute Idee.
<bullgard4> Wovon hängt es ab, in welcher Sprache Firefox 10.0.2 die Menüs anzeigt?
<Frickelpit> vom installiertem sprachpaket, welches firefox nutzt
<bullgard4> Wie bekomme ich heraus, welches Sprachpaket Firefox benutzt?
<Frickelpit> schau im firefox nach bei den erweiterungen
<bullgard4> Meinst Du unter Tools > Extensions?
<Frickelpit> ja, müsste dort auch zu sehen sein
 * Frickelpit hat gerade keinen Firefox offen
<olli> bekks: wieso ist das keine gute idee?
<musca> man muss das ja nur für das aufgerufene Programm machen: LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH  my_program
<olli> bullgard4: Extras - Add-ons - Sprachen
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Dort ist nichts Sprach-Spezifisches zu sehen.
<olli> bullgard4: einfach mal über den paketmanager das sprachpaket nachinstallieren, idR problemlos...
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: extras -> addons
<Frickelpit> letzter punkt zeigt mir das deutsche sprachpaket
<bekks> olli: Weil man sich damit sein System unbenutzbar machen kann.
<olli> bekks: gibt es nicht eine "schöne" lösung? per dateisystem link zum beispiel oder äh, hmm, keine ahnung
<bekks> olli: Die schöne Lösung hat musca Dir doch schon genannt.
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Tools > Addons hat 4 Menüunterpunkte: Get Add-ons, Extensions, Appearance und Plugins. Welchen davon meinst du?
<daswort> kann man die lieb nicht hart reinkompilieren?
<daswort> *lib
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: bei mir sinds 5
<Frickelpit> firefox 10.0.2
<bekks> daswort: Wenn man auf 740MB große Binaries steht - klar. Das ist aber total sinnfree.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: installiere mal das deutsche sprachpaket aus den ubuntu-quellen
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ich habe auch Firefox 1.0.2. Welcher fünfte Menüpunkt fehlt mir dort?
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: Sprachen
<Frickelpit> wobei der evtl erst auftaucht, wenn du ein anderes sprachpaket installiert hast
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: "das deutsche sprachpaket aus den ubuntu-quellen" <- Synaptic bietet mir ~30 Pakete mit "deu" im Namen an. Welches davon meinst Du?
<bekks> Das FIREFOX-sprachpaket.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: das für mozilla
<daswort> Aber die machen das System nicht unmittelbar kaputt :) Bisl groß ists schon…
<bekks> MAn will nicht das KDE-Paket, wenn man die Sprache in Firefox umstellen will.
<olli> bullgard4: firefox-locale-de
<bekks> olli: Vorsager.
<daswort> bekks dann lade es von mozilla, sind nur 400kiB oder ähnlich
<bekks> daswort: ICH habe kein Problem mit irgendwelchen Sprachpaketen, und ich weiß auch, wie man sie zuordnen kann ;)
<olli> toll. ich stelle gerade fest, dass libraw != libraw ist
<olli> digikam hat die libraw reinkompiliert - deshalb kann ich die auch installieren so viel ich will...
<daswort> Sorry war in der Zeile verrutsch :-[
<bekks> olli: Wie kommst Du denn darauf?
<bullgard4> olli: Die Installation von firefox-locale-de und Neustart des Firefox hat mir deutsche Menübezeichnungen beschert. --  Vielen Dank!
<olli> bullgard4: :)
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Die Installation von firefox-locale-de und Neustart des Firefox hat auch einen 5. Menüpunkt »Sprachen« erzeugt. --  Danke!
<olli> bekks: digikam zeigt mir an, dass es libraw 0.13.5 benutzt (meine kamera "braucht" 0.14.5), synaptic sagt die einzige library namens libraw, die bei mir installiert ist sei die libraw1394 zum direktzugriff auf firewire, libraw2.0 für raw-images ist nicht installiert
<olli> dann muss digikam die library wohl intern haben
<olli> zum configure meine selbstkompilierte libraw schon ganz richtig zum richtigen suchpfad gebracht hat
<olli> und digikam ignoriert die library trotzdem...
<bekks> olli: Nopaste bitte mal die Ausgabe von lsb_release -a
<olli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405677/
<bekks> Und was sagt dpkg -l | grep digikam und dpkg -l | grep raw
<olli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405682/
<olli> bzw: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405687/
<bekks> Ah ein PPA Benutzer.
<olli> ppa?
<olli> auf dem system?
<olli> ich hab das doch gestern erst aufgesetzt...
<olli> mal die paketquellen durchschauen...
<bekks> Sehr offensichtlich. In 11.10 gibt es die Pakete in den von Dir verwendeten Versionen nicht.
<deem> olli: nopaste mal bitte "ls -lRa /etc/apt/"
<olli> das system sollte eigentlich frei von PPAs sein...
<bekks> Ist es definitiv nicht.
<olli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405692/
<bekks> Und die sources.list auch nopasten bitte.
<olli> dann muss ich jetzt aber mal nachfragen, außer skype zu installieren und diese libraw zu kompilieren hab ich nichts gemacht...
<bekks> Nopüaste bitte mal die sources.list
<olli> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405697/
<Frickelpit> ls -la von /etc/apt/sources.list.d wären interessanter
<deem> Frickelpit: haben wir schon :P
<Frickelpit> yo
<bekks> Zeile 63/64 z.B.
<olli> auch das: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405702/
<bekks> Und mach nicht einfach ein Copy/Paste von irgendwas ;)
<bekks> Zeile 47/48 :D
<olli> la la la @Zeite 47/48...
<olli> ja, stimmt, die extras, die hab ich drin...
<olli> ich hatte schon sorge, da könnte sich irgendeine ominöse ppa in mein system eingeschlichen haben...
<bekks> Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<olli> *lacht* davon abgesehen - eine idee, wie ich meine software dazu bekomme die neueste selbstkompilierte libraw zu verwenden?
<jokrebel> olli: "außer skype zu installieren" passt IIRC nicht zu der Aussage, keine Fremdquellen zu haben.
<olli> jokrebel: ja sind denn die extras fremdquellen?
<olli> ich habe bei diesem system zu keiner zeit wissentlich meine sources-list um eine ppa ergänzt
<bekks> olli: Kompilier digikam neu.
<bekks> Und sag dem Ding, wo es _deine_ Version findet.
<olli> wird gemacht, klingt nach nem plan!
<olli> nochmal ne nachfrage: mein system ist aber nicht irgendwie kompromitiert?
<bekks> Nö.
<bekks> Wie kommst Du darauf?
<olli> wegen ppa-nutzer... ich kann mich nicht erinnern, die sources.list erweitert zu haben
<bekks> Du hast das selbst freigeschaltet.
<bekks> Schön bunt in synaptic, etc.
<olli> jo, dann passt das...
<vindolin> moin.. vbox braucht wohl das Verzeichnis /proc/bus/usb um USB Geräte mounten zu können, aber das gibt es bei mir nicht (natty). Als ich das vor ein paar Wochen genutzt habe ging das noch :/
<vindolin> wenn ich den fstab Eintrag aus der vbox Problembehebung (ubuntuusers.de) eintrage bekomme ich nach nem mount -a den Fehler "mount: Einhängepunkt /proc/bus/usb existiert nicht"
<bekks> Welche vbox Version setzt Du ein?
<vindolin> bekks: 4.1.8
<bekks> Und welchem Wiki-Artikel folgst Du?
<vindolin> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Problembehebung#Problembehebung-USB-Proxy-Service
<vindolin> die Fehlermeldung in Vbox ist: "Could not load the Host USB Proxy service: VERR_DISK_FULL."
<bekks> Der Artikel bezieht sich nicht auf 4.1.x
<bekks> Und VERR_DISK_FULL ist SEHR eindeutig.
<vindolin> bekks: hmm.. df sagt mir was anderes :/ oder ist damit die virtuelle disk gemeint?
<bekks> Die VM läuft noch gar nicht.
<vindolin> bekks: die läuft ganz normal.. nur ohne usb
<bekks> Nopaste bitte die Ausgaben von lsb_release -a, VBoxManage -v und df -h
<vindolin> No LSB modules are available.
<vindolin> 4.1.8r75467
<bekks> ! paste > vindolin 
<bekks> ! nopaste > vindolin 
<kubine>  vindolin: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<bekks> Ich möchte gerne die _vollständigen_ Ausgaben sehen und nicht nur das, was Du meinst, was wichtig ist.
<vindolin> bekks: ja.. hast ja recht.. interessiert dich der output auch noch wenn ich zugebe, dass das ne Linux Mint 11 variante ist, oder hab ich's mir jetzt verscherzt? :P
<bekks> vindolin: Dann kriegst Du hier keinen Support. Einfache Sache.
<bekks> Wende Dich bitte an den Mint-Support.
<vindolin> ok.. sorry.. ich dachte, dass wär ein eher generisches problem.. dann versuch ich mein glück mal da. nix für ungut.. bye
<olli> huch, seit wann ist man so streng mit mint-nutzern?
<bekks> Schon immer.
<bekks> Bist du auch einer? :D
<ghostcube> :D
<olli> nicht mehr. ich hab das ding gestern beseitigt und völlig genervt du kubuntu ersetzt
<olli> wie war nochmal der ubuntu-de OT-channel?
<bekks> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<grmls> hi
<vladt_> hi, gibt es eine möglichkeit zu sehen, welche prozesse die festplatte derzeit ausreizen? über eine art: MB/s angabe oder ähnliches
<GerhardSchr> vladt_: ich installiere mir gerade sysstat, eventuell ist es dabei,,,
<GerhardSchr> ...
<vladt_> gib mir bescheid wenn du es klappt. durch das extensive festplattenlesen/schreiben ist die virtuelle ubuntu kiste ziemlich schwer zu bedienen
<GerhardSchr> hmm das wars wohl nicht so richtig
<GerhardSchr> vladt_: iostat hört sich gut an (hoffe das gibt es bei ubuntu)
<vladt_> danke werde es probieren
<vladt_> aber vorher ein reboot. seit ich ntop installiert hatte läuft das nicht mehr so richtig
<GerhardSchr> vladt_: dstat ist auch ganz nett...
<dreamon__> Warum krieg ich bei sowas nen Error. Habs direkt im Terminal eingegeben.. (wollt nur testen) -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/848410/
<dreamon__> Will nur einfach rechnungen machen.. und dann in ein Script integrieren. Könnt ihr ein howto empfehlen. Suche schon eine weile.
<dreamon__> Fehler gefunden.. die Leerzeichen müssen raus. hmm
<xharx> kann ich normalerweise ein Programm, das nicht installiert werden muss, im dateimanager starten? Habe rawtherapee heruntergeladen, es startet bei mir nicht
<Dennis84> magerquark: bist du da?
<magerquark> jep
<Dennis84> ah hey
<Dennis84> nur zur info
<gzor> xharx: Ich weiß zwar nicht in welcher sprache raw therapee geschrieben wurde, allerdings kann es auf ubunut entweder mithilfe des softwarecenters oder mithilfe eines ppa's installiert werden
<Dennis84> soweit ich das gesehen habe lag der fehler an einem angeschlossenen usb-teil
<gzor> ubuntu*
<magerquark> ah ok
<jokrebel> xharx: Wo heruntergeladen? Welche Version?
<vladt_> GerhardSchr: reboot half bereits :-)
<jokrebel> xharx: Und unter Ubuntu ist der Ubuntu-Way meist besser/sicherer: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/RawTherapee
<xharx> ich hab es inzwischen über das softwarecenter geladen, jetzt läufts
<xharx> aber es gibt eine version 4, das softwarecenter hat nur version 3...
<xharx> deshalb hatte ich es von der herstellerseite geholt
<xharx> problem solved, danke
<ring0> bist du denn auf die features der neuen version angewiesen?
<daswort> xharx, dann nutze http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketquellen
<xharx> jetzt startet es auch mit klick im dateibrowser, weiß nicht was da los war
<xharx> danke
<gzor> vll hat dir java gefehlt
<xharx> irc ist schon was feiner :)
<xharx> was feines
<_iron> beim 10.11 geht irgendwie skype nicht mehr weiss da einer woran das liegt?
<_iron> % skype
<_iron> zsh: command not found: skype
<gzor> manchmal wenn ich [alt]+[tab] drücke, verschwinden Fenster und ubuntu reagiert auf die meisten tastatureingaben nicht mehr. des weiteren kann ich die unity app starter leiste nicht mehr aufrufen. Weiß jemand in welchen Logs ich da nachschauen könnte?
<gzor> auch wenn der fehler öfter auftritt, weiß ich nicht wie ich ihn reproduzieren könnte. das einzige was ich weiß ist, das ich (ich glaube) immer ein mozila firefox fenster offen hatte
<gzor> wenn ich schnell genug [strg]+[alt]+[plus (ziffernblock) ] drücke wird dieser zustand wieder aufgehoben
<gzor> _iron: ist dein system auf dem neusten stand?  bei mir funktioniert skype
<jokrebel> _iron: Wie hast/hattes Du Spype denn installiert damals? Vielleich wegen nem Update nicht mehr greifbar? Wiki schon befragt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skype
<TheInfinity> hmm. server. apache. suexec. php via fastcgi. ftp. wie macht man das am intelligentesten mit den rechten?
<TheInfinity> anforderung: ich würde gerne a) dinge via ftp hochladen können, die dann je nach group read / write für den webserver lesbar oder schreibbar sein soll
<TheInfinity> b) soll aber auf jeden fall der ftp user vom webserver angelegte dateien lesen und schreiben können
<TheInfinity> wenn man via ftp alles mit ftpuser:webgroup hochläd wäre ja fast alles garantiert. ausser die frage - kann man apache dazu zwingen alles mit chmod 770 / 660 anzulegen? also ne andere standard mask als zur zeit (755 / 644)?
<TheInfinity> hmm. doch so viel zuspruch. *chrchr
<Aison> argh, ich habe alles versucht und trotzdem dauert bei mir das booten von ubuntu mehrere minuten, nur weil eine seltsame Meldung "Waiting for network connection" oder so ähnlich dort steht
<Aison> in diversen tutorials wird erklärt, wie man das problem löst, bringt aber rein gar nichts
<_iron> gzor: es ist auf den neusten stand
<gzor> _iron: ja, es ist ein 11.10 ubuntu das vollständig geupdatet ist
<_iron> jokrebel: das skype scheint richtig installiert zu sein. Hab das packet von http://www.skype.com/intl/de/home/ runtergeladen
<_iron> gzor: es scheint so ja
<gzor> _iron: du kannst skype auch über das softwarecenter installieren... eigentlich immer die sauberste Variante
<gzor> eventuell musst du vorher "canonical partner" freischalten
<jokrebel> _iron: Dann kann das gut sein, dass Du das nach einem Update wieder neu installieren müsstest. Ich würde Dir dringend die Installtionsanleitung aus dem Wiki (wie vorhin bereits gepostet) zu benutzen. Unter Ubuntu gibt es meist bessere Wege, als "von irgend ner Website herunterladen"
<gzor> _iron:  dafür öffnest du das fenster "Software-Paketquellen", gehst auf den Reiter "Andere Software" und machst bei dem Punkt Canonical-Partner einen hacken rein
<gzor> danach ganz normal über das softwarecenter installieren
<_iron> gzor: hab bei "Andere Software" keinen punkt Canonical-Partner finden
<_iron> gzor: über das softwarecenter kann ich es schon installieren
<bullgard4> http://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/features/#improvedinterface: "Firefox-Schaltfläche: Alle Ihre Menüeinträge finden Sie jetzt zwecks schnellen Zugriffs unter einer einzigen Schaltfläche." Die existiert in meinem Firefox 10.0.2 nicht. Muß ich zu diesem Zweck noch etwas nachinstallieren?
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. muss ich irgendwas bei suphp beachten ? order gibts evtl ne bessere alternative ?
<bullgard4> Aison: Ich habe denselben Effekt. ich habe noch nicht versucht, ihn zu eliminieren. Er stört mich nicht sehr, weil ich den Rechner meist in den Bereitschaftszustand fahre.
<Aison> bullgard4, das hier könnte helfen: http://www.mogilowski.net/lang/de-de/2011/10/18/fix-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot-dbus-problem/
<bullgard4> Aison: Ich habe mir den Artikel durchgelesen. Ich finde ihn lustig. Ich habe mir nicht die 14 "Responses" durchgelesen. Jemand sollte sich doch einmal gefragt haben, wieso diese Verzeichniss so angelegt sind. --  Ich hoffe, daß das Problem unter Ubuntu 12.04 gelöst ist. ich halte das für eine Entwicklungsschwierigkeit (deuteusch »regression«).
<bullgard4> +e
<bullgard4> s/deuteusch/neudeutsch/
<Aison> bullgard4, ich glaube, das update hat die verzeichnisse nicht gewechselt, ab oneiric müssen sie so sein wie im link beschrieben, vorher waren sie anders
<Aison> und beim update auf oneiric wurde es schlicht vergessen
<bullgard4> Aison: Richtig: Es wurde schlicht vergessen.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: deaktieviere unter Ansicht die Menüleiste, dann wird der einzelne Menüpunkt angezeigt
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Stimmt. --  Danke!
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Dann spart man etwas vertikalen Platz.
<mgolisch> wozu ist dieses online-konten ding gut?
<bullgard4> mgolisch: Von welchem Programm redest Du?
<mgolisch> Online-Konten unter systemsteuerung
<mgolisch> scheint google zu konfigurieren in evolution und angeblich auch in empathy
<mgolisch> zweites geht jedoch nicht
<mgolisch> und man hat thunderbird anstatt evolution
<mgolisch> frag ich mich wieso das ding installiert ist wenn es garnichts bringt
<mgolisch> :(
<k1l> mgolisch: der google chat ging anfangs bei mir, den hab ich aber irgendwie kaputtgespielt.
<bullgard4> mgolisch: "Systemsteuerung" ist ein Windows-Begriff.
<mgolisch> ka wie genau das heisst
<mgolisch> bin grad nicht in ubuntu
<mgolisch> leider ist das wlan noch immer super lahm im vergleich zu osx, werd wohl weiter erstmal osx benuten auf dem macbook
<mgolisch> schade schade
<mgolisch> :(
<dreamon__> mgolisch, was verstehst du unter lahm?
<mgolisch> naja ich komm unter ubuntu mit iperf nur auf die haelfte der bandbreite
<dreamon__> Welche Bandbreite hast du ? Im Wlan.. bzw Router?
<dreamon__> Hat es was mit der neuen Technik (hardware zu tun, welche die neuen Router unterstützen sollen?)
<mgolisch> der router ist draft-n die karte auch
<mgolisch> denk aber das ding hat nur 1 antene aber ich komm nichtmal auf 56mbit
<daswort> Tu mal `iwlist chan` eingeben und hergeben :)
<mgolisch> http://paste.ubuntu.com/848592/
<mgolisch> da
<daswort> Scheint so als würden Channel 12 und 13 nicht vom Treiber unterstützt…
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN?highlight=iwlist#Konfiguration-der-Kanaele-12-und-13
<mgolisch> und das bringt mir dann was?
<TheInfinity> hmm
<TheInfinity> noch mal was zum rechtemanagement
<TheInfinity> der user www-data braucht scheinbar trotz suexec lesenden zugriff
<TheInfinity> ich hab n ordner mit phpuser:phpuser und chmod 770
<TheInfinity> www-data zur gruppe phpuser hinzufügen geht scheinbar nicht
<TheInfinity> warum? und wie kann ich www-data sonst zugriff auf den ordner geben?
<daswort> mgolisch,  du kannst auf verschiedenen frequenzbänder senden bzw. empfangen. Etwa um störsignale aus dem weg zu gehen und letztendlich dadurch schneller sein.
<daswort> Aber schau mal unter OSX ob da auch ein iwlist installiert ist und überprüf ob macosx über haupt 12 und 13 nutzt
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: die madwifi / ath5k / ath9k treiber sind bei den von apple verbauten wlan karten einfach bockmist.
<dreamon__> Habe script geschrieben. Welches Tadellos funktioniert. Wenn ich es aber als cron job jede Stunde ausführe dann versagt er kläglich. Hab es versuchsweise mal als root ausgeführt und dann noch von einem Verzeichnis auserhalb. Jedesmal geht es. Aber als cron job macht er es nicht. Muß ich da was spezielles beachten? 
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: madwifi istbesser als ath*, aber eben gebastel
<mgolisch> ich verwende den treiber von broadcom
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: ah, dann hast du keiner der atheros mbps?
<TheInfinity> gut, dann kA, ich hab nur die erfahrung bei atheros gemacht dass die ubuntu treiber einfach mist sind :)
<mgolisch> die bandbreite dropt immer zwischendrin total in den keller das faellt dann stoerend auf weil ich die soundausagbe via pulseaudio umlenke auf meinen htpc mit der stereo anlage dran
<mgolisch> da hats dann unter linux immer aussetzter in der musik
<mgolisch> das nervt :)
<mgolisch> es gibt ne neuere version des treiber von 10.2011 die probier ich mal
<mgolisch> evtl hilfts ja was
<mgolisch> :)
<daswort> updaten ist immer eine gute idee
<dreamon__> Kann es sein, das cron job nur scripte ausführt? Habe im Script eine Programm das gestartet soll "motiontrack". Das liefert keine Werte. Aber cronjobs werden doch als root ausgeführt. Sollte doch auch die Datei finden -> motiontrack: /usr/local/bin/motiontrack 
<daswort> Was für Werte bringt das Programm denn?
<daswort> normalerweise
<mgolisch> gib den vollen pfad an
<mgolisch> im cron hat es vermutlich kein PATH gesetzt
<daswort> global cron oder personal?
<dreamon__> mgolisch, Du hast recht.. hab den ganzen pfad zur /usr/local/bin/motiontrack (binärdatei) geben, nun gehts.. 
<dreamon__> Hat cron andere Standardpfade?
<mgolisch> nein es setzt einfach garkeine umgebungsvariablen
<mgolisch> gewoehnt man sich irgendwann an dieses unity zeugs?
<daswort> Ja, nachdem ich auf die GnomeShell gewechselt habe gewöhne ich mich an Unity :D
<bullgard4> http://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/features/#improvedinterface: "Sie können festlegen, dass sich ein Webmail-Client (wie Google Mail) öffnet, wenn Sie auf eine Adresse auf einer Webseite klicken." Wie legt man das fest?
<dreamon__> daswort, Hihi.. das deckt sich mit meinem Leiden ;)
<mgolisch> diese bar an der seite nervt irgendwie und ich kann die fenster nicht mehr grosser oder kleiner ziehen
<daswort> Mich nervte total das ich Objekte am linken Rand nicht nutzen könnte (Webseiten) wegen dem Launcher
<daswort> Richtig GUT ist Strg++, weil das jetzt GLOBAL geht.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Warum fragst Du Deine Firefox-Spezifischen Sachen nicht direkt die Firefox-Leute oder Channels?
<dreamon__> Warum die Fenstersymbole auf Links gewechselt wurden, jetzt beißt es sich mit der Unity Leiste. 
<mgolisch> as fragst du?
<mgolisch> damit es aussieht wie osx?
<dreamon__> Keine kein osx. Ist mir egal wies aussieht.
<mgolisch> daher haben sie auch das die menus der programme in der leiste oben sind
<mgolisch> anstatt im fenster der anwendung
<mgolisch> auch sone dumme und eigentlch nur super nervige sache
<mgolisch> hab ich noch nie verstanden wo da der vorteil ist
<dreamon__> Mal 12.04 abwarten, vielleicht wird es da stimmiger
<TheInfinity> http://nopaste.info/d52868d100.html - hat da wer ideen? :)
<TheInfinity> geht um apache, suexec und dateirechte
<sash_> TheInfinity: Dirs müssen +x sein zum Betreten?
<TheInfinity> sash_: sind sie
<sash_> Ok, ich guck nochmal genauer.
<mgolisch> du verwendest sicher suexec?
<TheInfinity> yep
<sash_> Fehlt auf dem Weg ein x?
<TheInfinity> sash_: nein
<mgolisch> die scripts werden also als php-dev ausgefuerht?
<TheInfinity> yep
<mgolisch> sicher?
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: ja.
<sash_> Hatte koegs nicht auch letztens sowas? 7 reloads haben wohl dafür gesorgt, dass es geht. Was sagen die entsprechende access/error-logs?
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: neue dateien werden auch als php-dev:php:dev mit chmod 770 / 660 geschrieben
<mgolisch> okay
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: unter punkt 6 hier http://www.christophfischer.com/linux/12-apache/47-apache-server-mit-php-fastcgi-und-debian-50-lenny wird auch erwähnt dass www-data zugriff braucht
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: indirekt hat www-data doch aber sogar zugriff. was fehlt da noch? direkter zugriff? Oo
<TheInfinity> sash_: error log sagt dass es nicht nach dem .htaccess file schauen kann
<sash_> Hat keinen indirekten Zugriff, der hat direkten Zugriff. Ein r ist ein r.
<TheInfinity> sash_: www-data hätte nur zugriff über seine gruppenzugehörigkeit in php-dev
<TheInfinity> sash_: nur die scheint nicht auszureichen (warum? Oo
<TheInfinity> wow. wtf. habs.
<TheInfinity> apache2 will die .htaccess lesen
<TheInfinity> apache2 will anscheinend keinen indirekten zugriff
<TheInfinity> bei Override None liest er keinen .htaccess und es geht
<TheInfinity> nun nur noch die frage - warum geht der indirekte zugriff net? Oo
<TheInfinity> aktualisiert: http://nopaste.info/e7d407049c.html
<sash_> Use sites-enabled instead of htaccess
<TheInfinity> sash_: .htaccess hätte ich gerne weil ich nicht gerne rootrechte an fremde user gebe ;)
<TheInfinity> sash_: der server ist nicht für mich
<TheInfinity> bzw nicht nur
<TheInfinity> sash_: deswegen sollen die user das brav selbst einstellen können.
<mgolisch> und der user kann die datei lesen?
<sash_> ok.
<mgolisch> also www-data kann die datei im terminal lesend öffnen?
<TheInfinity> ja
<TheInfinity> http://nopaste.info/1789d4d630.html
<mgolisch> ging es nicht eben um die htaccess datei?
<TheInfinity> die existierte da nicht
<mgolisch> ah
<TheInfinity> und existiert bis jetzt immernoch net
<TheInfinity> er konnte also scheinbar nicht feststellen dass sie nicht existiertew
<mgolisch> vermutlich kann der user das verzeichnis nicht betretten
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: die ironie schlechthin ist, dass ich foo.txt trotz fehlender rechte lesen kann
<TheInfinity> also trotz umweg über php-list
<mgolisch> geht den ein ls auf das verzeichnis
<mgolisch> als www-data?
<TheInfinity> ja
<mgolisch> komisch
<TheInfinity> yep.
<TheInfinity> http://nopaste.info/26c4ac5c56.html
<BreezeKeeper> hi .. wie kann ich den mysqladmin (gui) als root starten ?
<mgolisch> BreezeKeeper: gksu?
<mgolisch> aber wozu willst du das?
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: wth?!
<BreezeKeeper> weil ich die config über gui mag ;)
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: okay, da war der apache wohl irritiert.
<mgolisch> TheInfinity: gehts nun?
<mgolisch> :)
<BreezeKeeper> hm .. gksu mysqladmin scheint nicht zu funktionieren
<sash_> Ehm…
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: yep. scheinbar hat der apache seine gruppenzugehörigkeit gecached zu haben
<sash_> Der systemroot hat wenig mit den Rechten in den Datenbanken zu tun.
<BreezeKeeper> der systemroot hat aber was mit der config zu tun, weil andere die nicht beschrieben können
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: erst als ich dann die htaccess verboten habe hab ich den apache restarted
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: und da scheint er beim neustart gemerkt zu haben dass er ja jetzt zugriff haben kann
<mgolisch> TheInfinity: ja klar
<mgolisch> musst dich ja auch neu anmelden wenn du gruppenzugehoerigkeiten aenderst
<TheInfinity> stimmt.
<mgolisch> naja egal nun gehts ja
<mgolisch> :)
<TheInfinity> hmm. okay, nett, apache setup done.
<sash_> Always reload/restart all the things!
<TheInfinity> php5, fastcgi, ftp kann immer lesen und schreiben, php kann immer lesen und nur dann schreiben, wenn gruppenrechte da sind, php user 1 kann nicht auf die daten von php user 2 zugreifen, ...
<TheInfinity> mehr kann ich wohl nicht verlangen :
<TheInfinity> nu noch irgendwann wenn mir langweilig ist varnish installieren, dann ist der webbereich komplett optimiert
<robert1_> hallo, ich nutze xubuntu10.04.4 und seit dem letztem update von flashplugin-installer (11.1.102.62ubuntu0.10.04.2) stürzt das adobe Flash-plugin z.b. hier (webchat.frenode.net) oder auf youtube wenn ich ein video sehen möchte ab. Was kann ich dagegen tun?
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: danke für die hinweise! :)
<ppq> der webchat nutzt kein flash, sondern ajax
<ppq> robert1_: du könntest mal versuchen, das flash plugin manuell runterzuladen und nach ~/.mozilla/plugins (oder so, guck noch mal im ubuntuusers wiki nach) kopieren
<ppq> dann musst du dich allerdings selbst um updates kümmern
<robert1_> ppq: gut dann kann der firefox10.0.2 das nicht unterscheiden(flash/ajax), danke für den tipp mit dem runterladen, ich hatte schonmal das problem mit flash, aber weiss nicht mehr was ich damals gemacht habe, zumindest de- und erneut installieren hat nix gebracht.
<robert1_> ppq: du meinst im home-verzeichnis den ordner ~/.mozilla/plugins ? das wäre sehr mühsam denn ich habe 5 benutzer die dann gepflegt werden müssten
<ppq> robert1_: achso, man kann das auch global machen. irgendwo in /usr/lib oder so. gib einfach mal 'locate libflashplayer.so' ein, dann siehst du den pfad zu dem plugin aus dem .deb paket. wenn du das paket deinstallierst, kannst du da das manuell runtergeladene hinkopieren
<ppq> robert1_: dann kannst du im browser auf der seite about:plugins gucken, ob das erkannt wurded
<robert1_> ppq: ok danke
<ppq> robert1_: keine ursache. wenn das hilft, sei dir darüber im klaren, dass das nur eine unsaubere zwischenlösung sein kann... mit dem nächsten update solltest du es nochmal mit der version aus den paketquellen versuchen, damit du immer auf dem neusten stand bist und keine sicherheitslücken hast
<ppq> naja, bzw. keine akute ;)
<robert1_> ok ich schreib mir das mal auf, damit ich das nicht vergesse, nochmals vielen dank :-)
<rly> Denkst du auch das ikonia ist einem Troll?
<dreamon__> Mir ist es noch nicht gelungen über 11.10 auf dem Externen Bildschirm der über HDMI angeschlossen ist den Ton rauszuführen. Hab ne Nvidia grafikkarte. Stelle zwar auf HDMI als Audio ausgang.. aber kein Ton.
<MBec> moin, weiß zufällig jemand mit diesem problem umzugehen? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1682967
<MBec> bei mir hängt sich mit der selben meldung regelmäßig /dev/ttS0 weg
<MBec> system issn 11.04 mit nem 2.6.38-13 kernel
<MBec> serial device steckt in der docking station meines T60 Thinkpad
<MBec> scheint über USB angebunden zu sein, da es im lsusb auftaucht
<dio25> guten tag, ich (relativ neu bei linux/ubuntu) zögere grade ein bisschen bei der config (port angaben) von firehol. hier die config http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/405712/
<dio25> ist die so richtig oder sollte ich was ändern?
<usch> Hallo. Der Versuch die Anzahl meiner PPAs mit ppa-purge zu reduzieren, hat leider nicht geklappt wie erwartet. Genauer gesagt wollte ich das VLC-PPA entfernen. Nun ist das Paket dpkg laut Synaptic broken. Ich habe schon alles von apt-get upgrade bis apt-get -f install probiert.
<usch> Letzteres bringt folgende Ausgabe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848833/
<usch> benutze Ubuntu 10.04.4 x64
<jokrebel> oh Oh
<usch> soll ich gleich neu installieren? ^^
<jokrebel> usch: Paste doch mal bitte auch die Ausgabe von "apt-get update" und "apt-get upgrade"
<usch> jokrebel: update funktioniert ohne Fehlermeldung (brauchst du noch die Repos?) und upgrade liefert das: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848849/
<jokrebel> usch: Ja - _beides_ bitte, wie geschrieben.
<TheInfinity> eine _tar_ dependency bereits beim PreDepends?!
<TheInfinity> wow.
<usch> jokrebel: OK, sorry: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848857/
<usch> ja, keine Ahnung, wie das passiert ist...
<usch> packages.ubuntu.com sagt vor allem, dass es für lucid "nur" die 1.22-2 gibt. D.h. wohl, dass die 1.23 in einem PPA sein muss?
<jokrebel> usch: Da sind immer noch fast mehr Fremdquellen als Ubuntu-Quellen. So zerbastelt wird das schwer (zumindest für mich)
<TheInfinity> usch: klingt nach übelstem fremdquellendesaster
<usch> jokrebel: OK... ich habe jetzt mal alle PPAs deaktiviert und nur das VLC-PPA aktiviert, dann liefert apt-get -f install das: http://paste.ubuntu.com/848867/
<usch> vielleicht hilft das ja
<usch> Zeile 16/17 sind Fehlermeldungen von tar...
<TheInfinity> usch: umm ... wenn du mich fragst - installier neu. geht schneller. und lass bloss sämtliche fremdquellen danach raus.
<usch> TheInfinity: Ja, denke ich auch. Danke.
<ulli> hi. ich sitz hier annem hp 625 laptop, und er sagt "funknetzwerke sind durch hardwareschalter deaktiviert" im nm. das gilt auch für zusätzlich eingesteckte usb-wlan sticks. die entsprechende taste (de)aktiviert bluetooth aber nicht wlan. im dmesg kommen zeilen wie "Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xf8 on isa0060/serio0)." wenn man die taste drückt. hp-wmi.ko kennt keinen paramter wireless=1 (wie man ihn in  foren oft
<ulli>  findet) - wer ne idee?
<Fuchs> rfkill 
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill  << das da
<Fuchs> sonst Tante Google mit dem entsprechenden Modell, das Problem duerften dann auch andere gehabt haben. Die Chance, dass man die im www findet, ist etwas groesser, als das einer von denen gerade hier mitliest 
<ulli> Fuchs, hilft nicht, weil per hardware disabled, rfkill macht nur den softswitc
<ulli> Fuchs, google bemüh ich seit 2h
<Fuchs> hast Du es probiert mit rfkill? 
<Fuchs> weil listen tut der auch HW Schalter
<ulli> Fuchs, ja.
<ulli> und er listet ihn als disabled, den hw schalter
<ulli> Fuchs, interessanterweise zeigt rfkill phy2 (den usb stick) als hard block: no an, aber der nm sagt trotzdem er sei blocked
<Fuchs> ulli: kannst Du mal ein lspci in einen pastebin werfen? 
<ulli> mom
<Fuchs> ich muss gleich weg, aber ggf. kann jemand anderes damit schon was anfangen, sonst schau ich, wenn ich zurueck bin (ca. 20-30 minuten) 
<ulli> Fuchs, http://drop.geekbox.info/lspci.txt
<ulli> Fuchs, wobei auch eine zeile auf STDERR kam: pcilib: sysfs_read_vpd: read failed: Connection timed out
<ppq> ulli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill#Modul-wl-Broadcom-STA-Treiber vielleicht bist du davon betroffen
<ulli> *anguck*
<ulli> ppq, das hats getan!!! suuuper danke! 
<ppq> ulli: dank Fuchs :)
<ulli> ja, der gab mir den link vorher, aber rfkill hab ich die manpage schon durchgelesen, dacht ich die webpage wäre einfach nur über rfkill :)
<ulli> aber ja, danke Fuchs!
<ulli> mal gucken obs nachm reboot auch noch geht... aber sollte ja
<_iron> jokrebel: http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/s/skype/ hier gibts keine amd64 version von skype deshalb geht das mit dem skype auch nicht
<ulli> ppq, Fuchs: also als ich die im artikel erwähnten module mit rmmod rausgeworfen hab gings. nach reboot, und die module sind nicht geladen, gehts wieder nicht >:-( aber es ist ein schritt in die richtige richtung... 
<ppq> _iron: auf skype.com gibt es eine 64bit version als .deb
<_iron> ppg
<_iron> ppq: die hab ich versucht die geht nicht
<_iron> ppq: also installieren kann ich es aber dann findet er das skype net
<ppq> _iron: und wie kommst du darauf dass es im partner repo keine 64bit version gibt? die seh ich doch da
<ppq> ulli: sagt rfkill noch das gleiche oder wie äußert sich das
<_iron> ppq: aber nicht für 11.10
<ulli> ppq, laut rfkill ist es jetzt wieder hardware-disabled
<ulli> 	Hard blocked: yes
<ppq> _iron: achso. was meinst du mit "aber dann findet er das skype net"?
<Fuchs> ulli: Du kannst die Module, die Du entladen sollst, blacklisten
<Fuchs> ulli: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule#Automatisches-Laden-verhindern-Blacklisting   
<ulli> Fuchs, hab ich gemacht nach: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rfkill#Modul-wl-Broadcom-STA-Treiber - aber wie gesagt, nicht mit dem erhofften erfolg
<_iron> ppq: wenn ich das software-center zum installieren benutze findet er natürlich auf 11.10 das skype nicht
<Fuchs> ulli: was hast Du denn vorhin alles gemacht um es zu beheben? 
<Fuchs> ulli: weil der Schritt liese sich ziemlich sicher automatisieren bei einem Reboot
<ppq> _iron: die von skype.com runtergeladene .deb datei kannst du einfach manuell installieren, mit 'sudo dpkg -i bla.deb'.
<ulli> Fuchs, ich hate ohne blacklist gebootet, und dann mit rmmod ein paar module rausgeworfen, ich werd das nochmal verifizieren dasses dann geht und es dann entsprechend in die rc.local klopfen
<Fuchs> ulli: zum Beispiel :) 
<Fuchs> ulli: stell noch sicher, dass die blacklist richtig formatiert ist und wirklich alles gleich ist wie nach dem manuellen Entfernen 
<ulli> hab das file was der ...| sudo tee .. command gemacht hat wieder gelöscht
<ulli> weil es ging ja wenn man ohne blacklist gearbeitet hat, evtl. hat mir aber auch der usb-wlan stick quergeschossen, *probier*
<TheInfinity> noch ne serverfrage - jemand erfahrung mit solr?
<ulli> ok, so scheints zu sein. aber wenn erstmal nur der wlan usb stick geht wär auch schon viel gewonnen....
<ulli> ich probier noch bissal rum, iwie wirds jetzt schon hingeht. danke derweil nochmal und bis später...
<TheInfinity> im detail: wie genau kann ich das anbinden ohne einen riesigen overhead für andere vhosts zu haben?
<_iron> ppq: ja das habe ich gemacht leider kann ich da skype nicht starten
<_iron> s/da/das
<ppq> _iron: was ist die fehlermeldung?
<_iron> ppq: sec.
<_iron> ppq: % skype
<_iron> zsh: command not found: skype
<_iron> ppq: oder in der bash
<_iron> $ skype 
<_iron> bash: /usr/bin/skype: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<_iron> ls -al sky*
<_iron> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 21362968 2011-06-08 12:26 skype
<sdx23> _iron: wo machst du das ls?
<bullgard4> Woher bekommt man das Programm jperf für Ubuntu? (siehe http://www.synology-wiki.de/index.php/Geschwindigkeitsmessung_mit_iperf)
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: probier es mal mit deiner paketverwaltung
<Frickelpit> „oder entsprechend Linux iperf aus der Paketverwaltung“
<Fuchs> bullgard4: jperf: runterladen vom Hersteller. Da es aber eh nur eine GUI rund um iperf rum ist: man kann auch iperf nehmen
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Das habe ich schon probiert, bevor ich hier postete. Das Ergebnis war: Sie kennt es nicht.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: siehe Fuchs, hast du jperf oder iperf gesucht in der paketverwaltung?
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ich weiß nicht, was ich mit „oder entsprechend Linux iperf aus der Paketverwaltung“ anfangen soll.
<Frickelpit> bullgard4: einfach iperf installieren aus den quellen
<Frickelpit> das ist damit gemeint
<bullgard4> Frickelpit: Ich habe jperf gesucht. (iperf habe ich in Verwenung.)
<bullgard4> +d
<ring0> bullgard4, http://www.nwlab.net/know-how/JPerf/
<ring0> bullgard4, musst du wohl selbst kompilieren, was ja aber auch kein problem sein sollte :)
<anix> hallo allerseits. helfe gerade hier bei installation von ubuntu 11.10 als dual boot zu windows 7
<anix> da dual boot zu w7 nicht als option angeboten wurde, haben wir es manuell versucht. haben eine partition (windows) verkleinert, aber der ungenutzte platz kann nicht für neue partition verwendet werden, da angeblich schon 4 primäre partitionen existieren
<anix> (3 x ntfs, 1 x fat32)
<anix> wie kann ich eine weitere partition für ubuntu hinzufügen?
<ring0> bullgard4, sorry, falscher link :) https://code.google.com/p/xjperf/
<bullgard4> anix: Und eine extended partition willst Du nicht erstellen ?
<Frickelpit> anix: dann musst du eine primäre löschen (vorher natürlich backup machen) und dann eine erweiterte anlegen
<anix> extended wäre kein problem denke ich
<anix> Frickelpit: ok. eine primäre sichern, dann löschen, danach erweiterte partition anlegen... und in die kann ich dann die neue partition für ubu hinzufügen, sowie die gelöschte partition, und dort wiederherstellen
<Frickelpit> anix: ja
<anix> danke sehr :)
<_iron> sdx23: /usr/bin$ ls -al sky*
<_iron> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 21362968 2011-06-08 12:26 skype
<mgolisch> _iron: 64bit?
<anix> Frickelpit: kann ich einfach über den dateimanager von ubu live den inhalt der partition kopieren?  oder muss ich ein tool für block-weises kopieren verwenden?
<mgolisch> installier den 32bit ausfuehrungs kram
<mgolisch> die fehlermeldung ist etwas verwirrent
<mgolisch> -t
<Frickelpit> anix: geht beides
<anix> Frickelpit: danke
<_iron> mgolisch: ja
<Frickelpit> anix: am einfachsten wäre es mit rsync mMn
<_iron> mgolisch: meinest du mich mit der 32bit version?
<mgolisch> _iron: ja
<mgolisch> mach mal file /usr/bin/skype
<bullgard4> ring0: Ah! --  Vielen Dank! (Vielleicht komme ich am Donnerstag dazu.)
<mgolisch> was sagt das?
<_iron> mgolisch: file /usr/bin/skype
<_iron> /usr/bin/skype: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<Fuchs> _iron: und uname -m   sagt? 
<mgolisch> _iron: mach mal sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<_iron> Fuchs:  uname -m
<_iron> x86_64
<Fuchs> _iron: gut, was faellt uns da auf? 
<mgolisch> ja die fehlermeldung ist trotzdem gemein
<_iron> Fuchs: ??
<mgolisch> er tut so als gaebs die datei nicht die man ausfuehren will
<mgolisch> das ist echt fies
<Fuchs> _iron: Du hast ein 32 Bit Skype auf einem 64 Bit System 
<Fuchs> _iron: siehe den Befehl, der Dir mgolisch gab 
<Fuchs> mgolisch: ack
<KojiroAK> Ich muss Daten von einem Server runterholen, der erlaubt einen komplett Export leider nur auf einen FTP Server (sftp leider nicht). Gibt es da irgendeinen super kleinen FTP Server, denn man schnell konfiguriert hat? Fliegt nach dem Export sofort wieder runter.
<joschi> vsftpd
<KojiroAK> thx joschi sieht gut aus.
<_iron> Fuchs: ia32-libs ist schon installiert
<_iron> Fuchs: vorallem war das package mit amd64 gekennzeichnet
<_iron> skype-ubuntu_2.2.0.35-1_amd64.deb
<vice> hallo! immer wenn ich meinen mauszeiger in die rechte untere ecke des bildschirms bewege, bleibt er da kurz hängen und es scheint so, dass alle anderen laufenden programme auch kurz hängen bleiben. ich habe das problem mit gnome2 und xfce. ich hab auch schon mehrere distributionen ausprobiert, jedes mal das selbe, weiss jemand an was das liegt? kann mit bitte irgendwer helfen?
<bekks> Beweg den Mauszeiger halt nicht dahin :D
<vice> das ist leider inakzeptabel als Lösungsvorschlag ;)
<vice> hat denn ausser mit keiner das problem?
<bekks> Ich hatte so ein Problem noch nie.
<k1l> distributionsübergreifend bei gnome2 und xfce? das klingt aber sehr merkwürdig
<vice> waren nur distributionen basierend auf debian
<bekks> Das ändert nichts.
<vice> und immer war der fglrx-treiber installiert, evtl liegts an dem
<rooter_> hallo?
<vice> hallo!
<rooter_> cool
<rooter_> Wie kann man seinen Namen aendern? ich bin nich der rooter...
<rooter_> :D
<vice> ./n oder ./nick aber ohne . :D
<bekks> rooter_: Du bist der rooter_, nicht der rooter. /help nickserv in deinem client eingeben.
<anix> Frickelpit: 
<Frickelpit> anix:
<anix> Frickelpit: bullgard4: sorry, haben die vierte primäre part. gelöscht. und eine ext4 für ubuntu anlegen können. jetzt wollte er noch eine swap-partition, die lässt er uns aber nicht anlegen
<k1l> !irc > rooter_ 
<kubine>  rooter_: Informationen zu IRC finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IRC
<rooter_> test test
<Frickelpit> anix: du solltest auch eine erweiterte anlegen und nicht wieder eine primäre
<anix> Frickelpit: wie lege ich darin eine erweiterte an?  ich kann nur primär und sekundär wählen
<k1l> anix: man kann auch nicht mehr als 4 primäre partitionen anlegen. mach anstatt der 4. primären eine erweiterte und darin dann die ext und die swap
<jokrebel> rooter_: Tests bitte nicht hier sonder in #test Danke!
<Frickelpit> anix: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Partitionierung/Grundlagen#Primaere-Partitionen-erweiterte-Partition-und-logische-Laufwerke
<vice> jetzt will es bestimmt gleich wieesen, wie er nach #test kommt ;)
<rooter_> test
<bekks> rooter_: HIER ist KEIN Testchannel.
<bekks> rooter_: Tests bitte in #test - danke.
<jokrebel> rooter_: Lass das bitte. Wenn Du was tseten willst, geh in den Test_channel.
<rooter_> soz
<sq-one> hey ich habe mein mainboard getauscht und die alten netzwerkschnittstellen sind immer noch als eth0 und eth1 vorhanden. Die NIC des neuen Mainboards ist jetzt eth3. Wie kann ich die Schnittstellen neu "nummerieren"?
<bekks>  vi /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<deem> firefox scheint mit dem neuen update ein problem mit dem ati treiber zu haben. ich bekomme dauernd solche meldungen Feb 19 21:18:40 NB95 kernel: [35294.727734] firefox[7774]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f37fa816436 sp 00007fff0ecb4920 error 4 in fglrx_dri.so[7f37f9b2f000+1ce1000]
<vu4> wodran liegt es das man seinen nicknamen in irssi mit "/nick name" nicht ändern kann?
<ppq> [21:19:11] *** VU4 nennt sich jetzt vu4.
<ppq> hat doch geklappt.
<vu4> ppq: nein, verwende gerade xchat
<sq-one> bekks: danke. Zu welchem Zeitpunkt wird das File gefüllt? Automatisch vom udevd?
<deem> irssi unterscheidet nicht zwischen groß und kleinschreibung
<Fuchs> vu4: auf freenode: wenn Du in einem Kanal +b oder +q hast 
<Fuchs> vu4: oder wenn Du in einem Kanal bist, in dem Du sonst nicht schreiben kannst (z.B. weil nicht mit nickserv angemeldet) 
<Deem> oh doch...
<bekks> sq-one: Nein. Was könnte das _persistent_ wohl bedeuten?
<anix> Frickelpit, k1l: danke euch. hat jetzt alles geklappt
<Frickelpit> anix: np
<sq-one> bekks: also wird das einmalig beim system befüllt quasi oder?
<Frickelpit> vu4: für gewöhnlich sollte dir irssi aber auch eine meldung anzeigen, warum es nicht geht
<bekks> sq-one: Nein.
<bekks> sq-one: Dort werden solche Änderungen eingetragen und sie überleben den Neustart.
<sq-one> ok, die Datei: /lib/udev/rules.d/75-persistent-net-generator.rules scheint die Einträge automatisch zu erstellen. Vielen Dank jedenfalls!
<michaA> Moin
<bekks> sq-one: Nein. :)
<michaA> Mirs eben was ganz dämliches passiert, ich hab mit der alternate cd ein ubuntu mit verschlüsseltem lvm installiert
<bekks> sq-one: Die einträge stehen in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules - also musst du die generator rules NICHT anfassen, sondern einfach nur die altten Einträge rausnehmen und die aktuellen ändern.
<michaA> Und nu is mir aufgefallen das das system keinen user hat
<michaA> Wie krieg ich dem am intelligentesten einen user spendiert?
<sq-one> bekks: das ist mir klar. Ich habe mich nur gefragt, wie die ursprünglichen Einträge überhaupt in das File kamen.
<deem> michaA: mit live-cd booten und einene erstellen
<Frickelpit> michaA: boote im recovery modus und leg einen an
<bekks> michaA: Von CD booten, chrooten user erstellen.
<michaA> Ah ok
<michaA> *mal probieren
<sq-one> bekks: und ob ich das automatische Einlesen der NICs erneut auslösen könnte, nachdem ich die nicht benötigten einträge aus /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules entfernt habe
<daswort> Wie heißt doch gleich diese bekannte Tool mit dem man Daten, Partitionen und besonders MBRs wiederherstellen  kann?
<bekks> "Backup".
<daswort> konsole
<Frickelpit> :D
<daswort> bekks, aber doch nicht für nen kaputten MBR, das ist ja total drüber :D
<daswort> TESTDISK
<daswort> danke jungs und mädchen
<bekks> Testdisk stellt den MBR nicht wieder her.,
<bekks> Testdisk stellt im besten Fall eine Partitionstabelle wieder her.
<bekks> Und die Partitionstabelle(n) sind nicht Teil des MBR.
<Orcor> habe ubuntu 11.10 und wollte wissen wie kann ich bei meiner Soundkarte abschalten das wenn man redet das sich das Mikrofon automatisch noch ganz rechts einstellt damit der lauter aufnehmen kann
<daswort> hast ja recht, habs mal synonym benutzt…
<Orcor> ?
<bekks> Orcor: Das ging nicht an dich :)
<Orcor> ok sorry
<nevchen> sagtmal wie bekomme ich defekte pakete identifiziert?
<daswort> Defekte wo? Auf der Platte oder bei der Installation?
<nevchen> ich möchte aktualisierungen installieren
<nevchen> aber dann sagt er mir
<nevchen> erst defekte pakete beheben
<bekks> Und es sagt Dir auch, welche defekt sind.
<daswort> Sudo apt-get install -f
<daswort> oder in lang --fix-broken
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-11
<freshmint> bekks ok aber irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, dass der unity datei lens sucher mir nicht alle dateien anzeigt, wenn ich nach mir bekannten dateien im meinem home verzeichnis suche
<freshmint> und idr sehr lange benötiggt
<Satorisanja> guten Morgen
<supertom> hallo
<apollo13> sodala, ich hab hier 10.04.4 und im network-manager ist das ethernet kabel als "Auto Ethernet", mit mac und connect automatically eingetragen (+ system connection) -- tut nicht, ist da irgendwas bekannt?
<apollo13> darf man auto eth0 in der network/interfaces haben damit der nm geht?
<bekks> Nein.
<apollo13> ah, das erklärt einiges, ich meinte früher ging auth etho + allow-hotplug eth0
<apollo13> th
<apollo13> x
<apollo13> irgendwie reichts schön langsam, debian 7 abwarten und dann wird das deployed, 12.04 und höher ist in firmen etwas doof mit shopping lense und $crap
<bekks> Das kann man doch wundervoll anpasswn vorher, inkl. aller sonstigen benötigten Pakete, und PXE deployment.
<apollo13> klar, beim debian deployment muss ich weniger anpassen
<apollo13> aktuell rennt ja eh schon Chef und was weiß ich dass das ubuntu das tut was ich will
<apollo13> bekks: und nunja, ubuntu passt durch unity einiges an gtk an (scrollbar-overlay) wo das entfernen zwar geht aber lästig ist
<exoon> gibt es einen shortcut für mini-/maximize window?
<apollo13> exoon: welcher desktop?
<exoon> apollo13, xfce ... aber ich dachte xorg wäre dafür zuständig.
<bekks> X weiss gar nicht, dass man Fenster minimieren kann ;)
<exoon> ok
<exoon> dann kommt alt+f11 auch von xfce?
<exoon> (fullscreen)
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> alt+f5 ist maximize
<exoon> alt+f9 minimize
<exoon> alt+f5 ist bei maximize horizontal
<exoon> auch nicht schlecht
<apollo13> dann probier 5-7 durch
<apollo13> sonst da gucken: To find your keyboard shortcut settings you will have to open the Xfce4-settings manager and look for the window manager settings option. From the window manager settings dialog just select the keyboard tab.
<exoon> Ah, da sind tatsächlich noch shortcuts beim Fenstermanager. Ich hatte nur bei den Tastureinstellungen geschaut.
<exoon> thx
<exoon> Da Alt+F7 nicht funktioniert, wird es wohl vorher abgefangen. Leider ist überhaupt keine Wirkung erkennbar.
<dot8> jokrebel: evtl. errinerst Du Dich. meine /boot ist mir Kerneln voll. Ich habe über die ct folgendes script gefunden, dabei wird aber ne menge deinstalliert.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1283521#4
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED] Removing old kernels - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<apollo13> dot8: ähm, schau einfach nach was installiert ist und entferne die kernels die gerade nicht in verwendung sind
<dot8> apollo13: genau das geht ja nicht: sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-image-3.2.0-23-generic     unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<dot8>  linux-generic : Hängt ab von: linux-headers-generic (= 3.2.0.36.43) aber 3.2.0.37.45 soll installiert werden
<apollo13> apt-cache policy linux-generic
<dot8> http://pastebin.com/stPRKSFB
<kubine> Title: Spam Detection For Paste ID: stPRKSFB (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> naja dann mach mal ein update und fang dann an altes zeugs zu löschen
<apollo13> muss wahrscheinlich nen dist-upgrade sein
<dot8> das update geht nicht, da /boot voll ist
<apollo13> dann würde ich linux-generic erstmals einfach entfernen und dann später wieder installieren
<apollo13> aber pass auf was da mit entfernt wird und mach keinen blödsinn ;)
<dot8> oh super :-[
<dot8> also alles HowTo's die ich so finden konnte klappen leider in meinem Falle nicht...
<dot8> alles andere kann ich mangels kompetez nicht einschätzen
<bekks> Kannst du linux-generic entfernen?
<dot8> da steht bei status "defekt"
<bekks> Das beantwortet meine Frage nicht :)
<dot8> moment
<apollo13> dot8: und nicht mit synaptic!
<dot8> ok, gereric ist weg und nun, scheint er auch die kernel zu löschen
<dot8> bis auf den letzten natürlich
<dot8> was muss ich danach machen?
<apollo13> <apollo13> dann würde ich linux-generic erstmals einfach entfernen und dann später wieder installieren
<dot8> so, das scheint zu dauern. Erstmal vielen Dank!
<Ciko> hi leute habe jetzt wieder probleme mit nvidia auf dem 12.10
<Ciko> nvidia lässt sich nicht installieren
<Ciko> soll ich nvidia manuell installieren ?
<Ciko> Meine Grafikkarte ist ein GeForece 8600M GT / Ubuntu 12.10 - 64 Bit
<Ciko> Wenn ich versuche irgend eine nvidia treiber zu installieren geht der Desktop nicht mehr auf oder die auflösung ist extrem groß und unity geht nicht auf
<dh6974> vielleicht ein Problem bei den 64-bit?
<dh6974> passen die treiber zum System??
<Ciko> habe momentan keine treibre installiert
<Ciko> die treiber passen nicht. jedesmal tauchen fehler auf
<Ciko> hatte vorher probleme mit ubuntu 12.04 bezüglich der grafikkarte deshalb habe ich jetzt12.10 installiert
<Ciko> kann mir wirklich keiner helfen
<bekks> Die Treiber passen 1000%.
<bekks> Wie installierst Du sie? Und welchen Treiber ganz genau installierst Du?
<Ciko> die bei der zusätzlichen Treiber
<Ciko> momentan ist nouveau aktiv
<Ciko> wenn ich versuche eins der anderen zu installieren geht bei reboot der desktop nicht auf
<deem> ist vielleicht ne duale grafikkarte. son cpu/grafikchip-grafik gedönse
<Ciko> nein ein gef. 8600M gt
<deem> Ciko: hast du mal versucht das paket "nvidia-current" zu installieren und danach ein "sudo nvidia-xconfig" auszuführen?
<Ciko> nvidia-current habe ich installiert dann aber ein neustart
<deem> führ mal vor dem neustart nvidia-xconfig aus
<Ciko> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Ciko> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<Ciko> das kommt dabei raus
<Ciko> deem, könnte es vlt. hier liegen 
<Ciko> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-settings/+bug/1100994
<kubine> Title: Bug #1100994 “The quantal version of nvidia-settings doesn't sup...” : Bugs : “nvidia-settings” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<deem> Ciko: sieht erlich gesagt nicht nach deinem fehler aus. die meldung die du bekommen hast, ist allerdings normal. jetzt ein neustart und dein system sollte mit dem nvidia treiber laufen
<Ciko> wenn ich jetzt neustarte wird sich der desktop nicht öffnen
<Ciko> trotzdem mach ich mal
<deem> mach das
<Ciko> also deem
<Ciko> hat nicht funktioniert es sieht jetzt noch schlechter aus
<bekks> "hat nicht funktioniert" heisst was genau?
<Ciko> hab es deinstalliert aber meine auflösung ist jetzt ganz weg
<Ciko> wenn ich nvidia installiere
<Ciko> fmfoto%20vom%202013-02-11%2013:26:42.png
<Ciko> wie mach ich nochmal paste hier
<bekks> Was soll das jetzt sein? Gib uns bitte eine brauchbar URL :)
<bekks> !paste > Ciko 
<kubine> Ciko: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Ciko> nein mit paste kann ich kein foto hochladen
<Ciko> nach der installation von nvidia ist kein unity mehr da
<bekks> Dann nimm einen der Millionen Imagehoster da draussen :)
<Ciko> die Auflösung ist extrem groß und x-server oder sittigs reagieren nicht
<Ciko> ich wollte nur meine Auflösung zeigen
<Ciko> jetzt hab ich nvidia deinstalliert 
<Ciko> unity ist zurück 
<Ciko> aber die Auflösung ist größer geworden
<Ciko> vor der installation war alles ganz normal
<bekks> !enter > Ciko 
<kubine> Ciko: Enter ist kein Satzzeichen, versuche deine Sätze in so wenige Zeilen wie möglich zu packen.
<Ciko> ich versuche mein problem so gut es geht darzustellen
<loki87> hallo :)
<loki87> ich hab hier einen wlanstick
<loki87> ID 0df6:0070 Sitecom Europe B.V.
<loki87> bekomm den nicht zum laufen
<loki87> hab schon allerhand versucht, der treiber ist 8192cu  -> http://pastebin.com/1Lu6jLM3
<dadrc> Ubuntuversion, dmesg nach dem Einstecken, bitte.
<kubine> Title: [ 411.479259] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0df6, idProduct=0070 [ - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> Das sieht ja an sich erstmal nicht schlecht aus
<loki87> quantal
<dadrc> Wie äußert sich denn dieses "nicht laufen"?
<loki87> jo, bin schon den ganzen moprgend ran
<loki87> nicht unter ifconfig
<dadrc> iwconfig auch nicht?
<loki87> den namen vom treiber hab ich "geraten" weil, wenn ich den mactreiber runterlade ist da ein ordner der 8192cu heißt, daher hab ich geschlussfolgert, das das der sein muss und bin dann nach dem ubnuntu howto vorgegangen
<loki87> nein
<bekks> Man lädt keine Treiber runter.
<bekks> Zeig bitte mal folgende Ausgaben: lsb_release -a; lsusb
<loki87> nein, hab ich auch nicht zum  benutzen, sondern zum schauen. bin ja auch schlauer draus geworden. mir ist klar, das der  von mac nicht geht, aber der name stand halt drin
<loki87> http://pastebin.com/5mbsUR2W#
<kubine> Title: dreambox apt # lsb_release -a; lsusb No LSB modules are available. Distributor - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Das ist völlig egal was irgendwo in irgendwelchen fremden Treibern drinsteht.
<bekks> Linux Mint. Danke für dieses Gespräch, wende Dich bitte an den Mint Support. :)
<bekks> !mint > loki87 
<kubine> loki87: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<loki87> ;)
<loki87> da war ich schon
<jokrebel> loki87: Deswegen wissen wir _trotzdem_ nicht wie das unter Mint gehandhabt wird.
<loki87> ja schon, habs unter vmware mit ubuntu 12.10 versucht nach den selben an leitungen, geht auch nciht
<bekks> Das ist uns trotzdem egal.
<bekks> Aktuell hast du Mint, und das wird nicht supported.
<jokrebel> loki87: Klar, die VM nutzt ja den Mintunterbau. Und das ist wirklich total Offtopic hier.
<loki87> argh
<sdx23> Ich würde ganz unabhängig von Mint dazu raten, vernünftig unterstüzte Hardware zu nutzen, der Stick scheint nämlich grausam.
<LurchiderLurch> Hallo! Wie kann ich denn prüfen, ob meine strg Taste defekt ist? Die eine scheint sowohl unter windows wie auch ubuntu nicht mehr zu funktionieren.
<LurchiderLurch> Es handelt sich um eine Notebooktastatur.
<speckmade> kann mir jemand googlen helfen? Ich suche Hinweise auf Optionen in der smb.conf mit denen ich SMB transport encryption erzwingen kann...
<koegs> LurchiderLurch: wenn sie in Beiden nicht gehts, ist sie defekt, was willst du da prüfen?
<LurchiderLurch> Kann ich irgendwie schauen, ob der Tastendruck noch ein signal sendet? Vielleicht wurde sie irgendwie deaktiviert oder so... Aber im Bios habe ich eigentlich nicht rumgepfuscht...
<LurchiderLurch> Fühlt sich auch nicht komisch an beim Drücken und es ist nichts reingelaufen etc.
<dadrc> speckmade, http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/9159/how-do-i-ensure-data-encryption-on-samba-transmission-on-nix-systems
<kubine> Title: network - How do I ensure data encryption on Samba transmission on *NIX systems? - IT Security (at security.stackexchange.com)
<dadrc> LurchiderLurch, xev
<koegs> LurchiderLurch: ist das ein Thinkpad? ansonsten xev
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Wenn ich mich recht erinner kann Dir das xev prüfen.
<dadrc> Auch auf Thinkpads funktioniert xev
<dadrc> Also, zumindest bei meinem hier :)
<speckmade> dadrc: hab' ich auch gefunden. geht nur um Optionen für Clients... :-(
<LurchiderLurch> Also die eine str taste macht was, die andere macht nichts. Kann es etwas damit zu tun haben, dass ich da manchmal ne ext. Tastatur dran habe, bei der genau diese eine Taste defekt ist?
<speckmade> der passende Abschnitt im offiziellen Samba-Wiki ist "under construction" - lies: nicht existent...
<jokrebel> LurchiderLurch: Klar könnte das an der externen Tastatur liegen. 
<LurchiderLurch> Aber wenn sie nicht mehr angeschlossen ist, wie kann ich das dann denn dann wieder beheben, hat die vielleicht meine Notebooktastatur bzw. deren Signalverarbeitung zerstört? Klingt komisch... Ich habe halt keine Ahnung :(
<koegs> dadrc: geht eher ums vertauschen von FN und STRG :P
<koegs> LurchiderLurch: das wird nix mit der externen zu tun haben, zumindest nicht, wenn die nicht dran ist und das Notebook neu gestartet wurde
<koegs> das ist einfach ein hardware-defekt
<LurchiderLurch> huch, klicke ich fn, dann kommt da echt Control l bei xev raus, muss ich mal gleich testen im Browser und später auch auf windows wieder
<daswort> Dass fn und strg vertauscht werden kann man meistens im BIOS einstellen
<daswort> speckmade: Hast du die letzten 4 posts von mir bekommen? 
<LurchiderLurch> Danke, ich werde dann mal im Bios anchsehen. Vielleicht war das das Problem. 
<LurchiderLurch> Vielen dank für die hilfe! Vielleicht wurde das irgendwie geändert, obwohl ich da ewig nix geändert habe per Hand. Komisch komisch.
<LurchiderLurch> tschüss
<daswort> Hast du vllt. mal ein BIOS update gemacht? LurchiderLurch 
<speckmade> dadrc: ich denke nicht.
<speckmade> dadrc: sorry.
<speckmade> daswort: ich denke nicht.
<daswort> speckmade: Googlen? Sowas kenne ich nicht :) →  http://lmddgtfy.net/?q=smb%20transport%20encryption 
<kubine> Title: Let Me DuckDuckGo That For You (at lmddgtfy.net)
<daswort> speckmade: Erster Treffer ist das Samby-Wiki, da solltest du alles finden.
<daswort> speckmade: Du verwendest aber noch nicht Version 4 oder?
<speckmade> Abschnitt "SMB transport encryption": "(under construction)"
<speckmade> mehr ist da leider nicht.
<speckmade> sonst hätte ich es sicherlich gefunden.
<daswort> speckmade: willst du damit auch mit windows reden? Dann sind die unix extensions sowieso nicht das passende.
<daswort> speckmade: sambaclient -e 
<daswort> Geht aber wie gesagt nicht mit Windows.
<speckmade> nein, das wäre Linux unter sich.
<daswort> speckmade: Als Workaround kannst du ein VPN nutzen.
<speckmade> ich suche eine Lösung für serverseitiges enforcement
<daswort> Tja dann sollte `-e` funktionieren. Achso :)
<speckmade> ich werd' mal versuchen, mit NFS glücklich werden zu können...
<daswort> Dann nimm aber besser NFS 4. speckmade 
<daswort> speckmade: handelt es sich um mobile geräte?
<speckmade> eher nicht.
<speckmade> aber um teilweise per WLAN verbundene
<speckmade> die perspektivisch ihr /home-Verzeichnis von einem zentralen Server mounten sollen
<daswort> Warum soll das verschlüsselt sein? Von welcher Situation gehst du aus? speckmade 
<speckmade> von einem quasi-offenen (WLAN-)Netzwerk, über das die /home-Verzeichnisse gemountet werden
<daswort> Und einfach ein subnetz anlegen mit VPN geht nicht? speckmade 
<speckmade> kann gut sein, dass das geht. "einfach"? :-)
<pog> ich habe ein Problem mit dem Ubuntu 12.04 nach einem Update von 10.04. Die Updateverwaltung ist blockiert, irgendwie scheint was mit den Kernelheadern nicht zu stimmen.
<bekks> Was ist denn die genaue Meldung...?
<pog> ich wollte nun die Kernelheader nachinstallieren, aber scheinbar duerfen die aus irgend einem Grund gar nicht installiert werden.
<bekks> Was ist denn die genaue Meldung...?
<pog> also ich starte nochmals den Paketmanager
<bekks> Vergiss den Paketmanager :)
<bekks> Schieb bitte die Ausgaben folgender BEfehle in einen Pastebin: lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<pog> was soll ich genau anschauen, apt-get install bringt noch keinen fehler, aber sobald ich versuche was zu installieren
<bekks> apt-get install INSTALLIERT was...
<koegs> !fn > pog
<kubine> pog: Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pog> ich bin grad dran
<pog> ängt ab von: linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic-pae ist aber nicht installiert
<bekks> VOLLSTÄNDIGE Fehlermeldung, UND die Ausgabe der drei geforderten BEfehle in einen Pastebin bitte. Danke.
<koegs> pog: da fehlen 90% der ausgaben
<pog> das ishttp://pastebin.com/4xmq0zpv
<kubine> Title: 80.74.159.110edith@u1004-edith:~$ lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update No LSB m - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pog> ich wollte dieses Pae packet installieren, und das klappte nicht (falls das ueberhaupt die sinnvolle aktion ist)
<bekks> Dann würde ich jetzt mal das Paket, dass da fehlt, installieren.
<bekks> "klappte nicht" - ist eine völlig irrelevante Aussage.
<pog> ok 
<bekks> !fn > pog 
<kubine> pog: Funktioniert nicht ist keine Fehlerbeschreibung. Was hast du versucht? Was daran geht nicht und wie äußert sich das? Genaue Befehlsaufrufe und Fehlermeldungen in eine Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bekks> MAn muss Dir das wirklich nicht bei jedem zweiten Satz sagen.
<deem> pog: ist das ein 32bit system, weil du da den pae kernel installieren willst?
<deem> bzw ein 32bit system mit mehr als 4gb ram
<Ciko> ppq, könntest du mir bzgl. meines nvidia treiber weiter helfen
<bekks> Ciko: Du kannst einfach deine Frage stellen :)
<Ciko> nach der installation von 12.10 funktionierte alles gut. versuchte nach den updates die nvidia treiber zu installieren dabei hat ist die unity verschwunden und die Desktop Auflösung hat sich geändert 
<pog> http://pastebin.com/JAYLx38p
<kubine> Title: edith@u1004-edith:~$ sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-32-generic-pae Pa - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pog> Linux u1004-edith 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:32:50 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<pog> ok 
<deem> pog: die fehlermeldung ist doch eindeutig. du hast keinen platz mehr auf deiner platte
<pog> scheint so, der versorgt es doch nicht ins home??
<Ciko> jetzt nvidia deinstalliert und unity wieder da doch die auflösung ist sehr groß und läst sich nicht ändern
<deem> kernel kommen nach /boot und /lib
<bekks> pog: Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da die Fehlermeldung auf einen Fehler wegen voller Festplatte hindeutet
<bekks> pog: Lies doch mal die Fehlermeldungen...
<pog> ok /dev/sda3       9.7G    7.2G  2.0G   79% /
<bekks> pog: Und wer soll was ins home "versorgen"?
<daswort> speckmade: je nachdem was deine definition von einfach ist :)
<pog> df -h liefertr obiges.
<bekks> pog: Wir hätten gerne die KOMPLETTE Ausgabe von df -h in einem Pastebin.
<daswort> speckmade: tinc-vnc.org ist super
<dAnjou> daswort: die seite gibts nich
<daswort> speckmade: tinc-vpn.org ist super
<pog> http://pastebin.com/JmYkE0ZF  hier das df
<kubine> Title: edith@u1004-edith:~$ df -h Dateisystem Größe Benutzt Verf. Verw% Eingehän - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Ciko> kann ich in ruhe die treiber manuell von der nvidia website installieren
<deem> pog: mach mal ein "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo apt-get autoclean" und dann kannst du deinen pae kernel nochmal installieren. Meine Frage blieb aber immer noch unbeantwortet: Ist das denn ein System mit mehr als 4 GB RAM und wenn ja, warum nicht gleich ein 64-Bit System installieren?
<pog> http://pastebin.com/Ndr0bibF
<kubine> Title: edith@u1004-edith:~$ sudo blkid /dev/sda1: UUID="3950ee29-010d-47bd-8a66-f7 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<Ciko> jetzt ist ein 64 bit system installiert
<pog> deem: man muesste nicht ein pae system installieren.
<Ciko> leider noch 3 gb ram kommt aber bald noch dazu
<pog> ich hab urspruenglich beim 10.04 meines wissens ein 32-bit system installiert, obwohl vermutlcih ein 64-bit prozi
<pog> ich mach mal die befehle von deem
<pog> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r)  dann kann ich das malversuchen, von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernel
<kubine> Title: Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> df -i
<bekks> Du hast ziemlich sicher keine freien Inodes mehr.
<pog> ah shit, das ist bestimmt das Prob, thanks
<pog> ich koennte versuchen alte kernel header dateien zu deinstallieren, wenn ich die Pakete finde.
<bekks> Die findet man quasi blind. dpkg -l | grep linux-headers
<pog> thanks
<Ciko> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413397/
<kubine> Title: fehler › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<pog> es sind 1000 haederpakete... kein wunder, dass die inodes verbraucht sind. soll ich mit dpkg --purge diese loeschen?
<bekks> pog: 1000 headerpakete halte ich für übertrieben.
<Domi__> Hallo, gibt es eine Möglichkeit mit einem LAN Netzwerk UND einer PPPoE Verbindung gleichzeitg verbunden zu sein? Also ich habe im Netzwerkmanager eine Kabelgebundene Verbndung auf eth0 eingestellt und eine PPPoE Verbbindung über DSL und den Zugangsdaten. Ich kann jeweils eins von beidem aktiviren aber nicht beides.
<bekks> Dazu musst du deinen Rechner als Router konfigurieren.
<pog> apt-get remove --purge sollte auch gehen. 
<bekks> pog: Natürlich geht das auch.
<Domi__> bekks wie geht das?
<bekks> !router > Domi__ 
<kubine> Domi__: Informationen zu Router finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<Domi__> oh das sieht nach etwas größerm aus. Muss die PPPoE Verbindung dafür nicht über pppconfig eingerichtet worden sein?
<pog> so hab mal ziemlich viele Headerfile deinstalliert, und das besagte packet hat nun installiert.
<pog> bet bet.
<jokrebel> Domi__: Allemal einfacher ist es ganz klar mit einem Hardwarerouter vor dem Rechner als _dem_ diese Aufgabe "einzupflanzen"
<bekks> pog: Du könntest Dir das Leben unglaublich einfach machen, wenn Du uns sagst (juhu, pastebin) welche Headerfiles und welche alten Kernel installiert sind. Das macht das Raten so vie einfacher.
<jokrebel> !changinghost > surfhai
<kubine> surfhai: Setze <user:pw> als Serverpasswort, um direkt beim Verbinden mit dem Server deinen Cloak zu erhalten.
<surfhai> bitte was?
<jokrebel> surfhai: Deine Verschleierung (Thorsten@unaffiliated/surfhai) greift erst verzögert. Vorher sieht man (Thorsten@pD9531D55.dip0.t-ipconnect.de).
<musca> jokrebel: psssst, das war doch geheim!
<surfhai> ich weis, aber was soll das mit <user:pw> als serverpasswort, der meldet sich schon automatisch an, wo soll man das bitte angeben?
<sdx23> surfhai: in den Verbindungs- bzw. Servereinstellungen für Freenode.
<jokrebel> In Deinem IRC-Client bei den Einstellungen.
<Fuchs> surfhai: welcher client? 
<Fuchs> und freenode schreibt man klein ;) 
<surfhai> weechat
<Fuchs> surfhai: http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/stable/weechat_user.en.html#irc_sasl_authentication
<kubine> Title: WeeChat Users Guide (at www.weechat.org)
<Fuchs> surfhai: nimm das. 
<surfhai> bei dh-blowfish, muss ich bei passwort das passwort dann im klartext eintragen oder verschlüsselt?
<xreal> Ist es sinnvoll, Ubuntu (server) als NAS mit Router zu verwenden oder soll ich dann lieber auf IPCop oder so setzen?
<bekks> Für einen Router IPcop, für ein NAS Ubuntu.
<xreal> bekks: Soll beides auf eine Maschine.
<daswort> Virtualisieren :D
<xreal> bekks: und steht in der WG-Küche...
<bekks> xreal: Beides zusammen ist Blödsinn.
<xreal> daswort: Yop, wie in der c't stand.
<xreal> bekks: Mir geht's nicht um Sicherheit oder Sonstiges.
<bekks> Es geht auch um die Sinnhaftigkeit und Umsetzbarkeit.
<xreal> bekks: Momentan habe ich die Kiste hier mit manuell erstellten Regeln und Samba-Freigaben. Klappt alles problemlos.
<daswort> IPCop ist eh viel zu viel. Außer du willst das Ding an den Eingang des Netzwerk stellen
<xreal> Die Kiste zieht momentan aber 120 EUR pro Jahr und ich möchte auf andere Hardware umsteigen.
<xreal> daswort: Ja, soll als Router dienen.
<daswort> Klar, aber NAS mit Router? Klingt verwirrend.
<xreal> daswort: "NAS" im Sinne von: Datengrab für die WG.
<daswort> das ist mir klar…
<xreal> daswort: Bei mir ist das unter Windows als "Z" eingebunden.
<koegs> NAS+Router, Router falsch konfiguriert, Daten für alle Welt sichtbar :)
<bekks> xreal: KAuf Dir eine Fritzbox und klemm eine externe USB Platte ran. Dann ahst du einen Router mit NAS.
<daswort> ^^
<xreal> War ein Fehler hier zu fragen. gn8
<koegs> ja, was erwartet er denn, Fileserver direkt aufm Gateway ist nie ne gute Ide...
<koegs> +e
<bekks> Er hat (wie immer erwartet) dass seine Idee als revolutionär aufgenommen wird. :)
<jokrebel> …und hat erstmal noch nichtmal Ubuntu-Support-bezug.
<gifty> hey:)
<gifty> hab gerade ubuntu minimal installiert und ich hab kein sound... hab schon beim alsamixer entmutet kommt aber immer noch nix
<jokrebel> gifty: Wird die Soundhardware denn erkannt? lsusb oder lspci könnten da was aussagen drüber.
<gifty> also was is ne soundcard? ich hab kein additional soundcard nur mainboard..
<bekks> Das Ding heisst auch dann Soundkarte, wenn es onboard ist.
<gifty> ah okay:)
<gifty> also es steht was mit audio device wurde geloaded
<bekks> Wo steht das? Was steht da?
<jokrebel> gifty: Bitte keine Interpretationen sonder Fakten. Sprich: Nopasten von den kompletten Ausgaben. Danke
<gifty> wie paste ich aus der terminal?
<jokrebel> !nopasten > gifty
<jokrebel> !pastbinit > gifty
<gifty> !pastebinit
<kubine> gifty: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<gifty> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1637455/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<gifty> hier ist der output von lspci
<gifty> noch hier?
<surfhai> jokrebel: hats jetzt funktioniert?
<jokrebel> surfhai: Ja. Alles prima ;-)
<num7> Gibt es eine allgemeine Möglichkeit Windows-Treiber zu nutzen? In meinen Fall handelt es sich um einen Scanner (hp scanjet 2300c) - hp macht sich anscheinend nicht die Mühe Treiber für andere System als Windows zu entwickeln. Ich konnte keine Treiber für Linux finden.
<jokrebel> num7: Grade mit HP hab ich unter Linux nur gute Erfahrungen. Wo ist das eigentliche Problem?
<jokrebel> num7: Und anders als bei Windows sucht man bei Ubuntu erstmal in den eigenen Reihen.
<num7> jokrebel, Ich möchte den Scanner auch unter Linux nutzen können. Aber hp stellt keine Treiber zum download bereit.
<jokrebel> num7: Hast Du das einschlägige Wiki von Ubuntuusers bezüglich HP und Scanner schon durchgearbeitet?
<jokrebel> num7: Und generell! Irgendow irgendwas runterladen und istallieren ist eher das letzte, was man unter Ubuntu (oder allen Linuxen) tun sollte.
<num7> jokrebel, nein, werde ich machen war vielleicht mein fehler das ich nur Suchbegriff verwendet haben die sich direkt auf das Gerät beziehen.  Danke werds mir mach anschaun.
<jokrebel> num7: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/HPLIP so mal als Schnellschuß
<kubine> Title: Scanner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<num7> jokrebel, Aber eigentlich ist es die Aufgabe von Geräteherstellern Treiber zu Verfügung zu stellen und nicht von Freiwillig in ihrer Freizeit.
<jokrebel> num7: Nichtsdestotrotz ist Deine Vorgehensweise eher Kontraproduktiv. Besser ist, erstmal bei Ubuntu zu suchen wie ich XY zum laufen bringe. Nicht bei XP schaun wie ich das unter Ubuntu einzubinden habe.
<jokrebel> s/XP/XY
<fjodor> hi, kann ich die einrichtung von .Trash auf sdkarten etc verhindern? daten direkt löschen lassen?
<dAnjou> fjodor: gibt ne tastenkombi für
<dAnjou> strg oder umschalt gedrückt halten
<dAnjou> weiß nich mehr genau
<fjodor> ah thx
<fjodor> ciao
<Satorisanja> Hallo zusammen
<num7> Satorisanja, moin
<Satorisanja> num7,moin
<Satorisanja> weis jemand ob man die unity auch auf die ubuntu 10.04 LTS brauchen kann?
<num7> Satorisanja, kommt drauf an ob du unity unbedingt brauchst ich mag gnome persönlich lieber
<toddy> Nein, sollte nicht gehen, Satorisanja - da solltest du am besten eine neue version benutzen. 12.04 LTS zum beispiel
<toddy> num7: 10.04 hatte noch kein Unity
<num7> toddy,  jo, aber kann man das nicht irgendwie mit unity aufrüsten? (ist ja auch nur so was wie kde, oder gnome)
<num7> toddy, Satorisanja http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-unity-in-ubuntu-10-0410-10.html
<kubine> Title: How to install unity in ubuntu 10.04/10.10 | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<num7> Satorisanja, den Kommentaren nach zu urteilen ist die Mehrheit aber mit den Ergebniss nicht sehr zufrieden
<toddy> ich glaube auch, dass es nicht sehr sinnvoll ist auf einem 10.04 ein unity zu installieren, num7 + Satorisanja 
<koegs> man sollte vor allem langsam mal drüber nachdenken ein 10.04 zu aktualisieren
<Satorisanja> Danke für den Hinweis koegs
<Robert_Zenz> musi
<Robert_Zenz> *räsuper* Sorry...
<Satorisanja> Also unity auf 12.04?
<Satorisanja> auf 10.04 lts lohnt sich das nicht.
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-12
<dAnjou> welche rechte hat /tmp/ normalerweise? ich hab ein deb in /tmp/ ausgepackt und jetz gehörts root o.O
<koegs> drwxrwxrwt  10 root root   280 Feb 12 01:17 tmp
<dAnjou> wasn das t da?
<dAnjou> ich hab nen 12.10
<k1l> dAnjou: dito
<koegs> t ist sticky bit
<dAnjou> hmm, alles wieder normal, danke
<Ciko> abend, ich kann nicht auf die windows8 parition zugreifen
<Ciko> fehlermeldung: windows läuft noch
<Ciko> ist eine ssd festplatte
<skorpio> hallo, kann ich PCM volume irgendwie auf einen festen wert setzen?
<skorpio> benutze 12.04 mit xfce
<skorpio> alles was ich bisher finden konnte ist das: ALSA softvol plugin
<skorpio> bzw: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=104812
<kubine> Title: Alsa set a maximum, or fixed PCM volume (Page 1) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<skorpio> moin, kann ich rhythmbox irgendwie daran hindern pcm volume auf 100% zu setzen wenn die verbindung zum internet radio verloren geht?
<sdx23> skorpio: tut es das? Wäre wohl interessant herauszufinden, warum und ob das nicht ehr ein Bug als ein Feature ist.
<skorpio> sdx23: ja passiert immer wenn rb endgueltig die verbindung verliert
<skorpio> konnte bisher auch nur das finden:
<skorpio> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=825836
<kubine> Title: Alsa set a maximum, or fixed PCM volume (Page 1) / Newbie Corner / Arch Linux Forums (at bbs.archlinux.org)
<sdx23> dann schau doch hier mal durch und erstell ggf einen neuen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox
<kubine> Title: Bugs : “rhythmbox” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dehein2> Hallo, ich mache gerade ein Tutorial und soll diesen Befehl benutzen um einen Ordner zu erstlelen "mkdir -p $FOAM_RUN "
<dehein2> aber leider funktioniert das nicht, ich erhalte die Meldung "mkdir: missing operand"
<dehein2> was mache ich hier falsch?
<LetoThe2nd> dehein2: mach "echo $FOAM_RUN" und dann denk nach :)
<LetoThe2nd> dehein2: weitere denkhilfen: "echo ABC", "ABC='def'; echo $ABC"
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<dehein2> ich habe mich die ganze Zeit auch gefragt, was das $ macht
<dehein2> ok, also ersetzt das $ einfach den Befehl mit einem vorher definierten?
<LetoThe2nd> dehein2: steht alles in den beispielen, und kann man auch ganz toll googlen.
<LetoThe2nd> dehein2: stichwort: "bash variable"
<dehein2> ja hatte nach mkdir und $ gegoogelt, das war nicht so hilfreich ;) aber nun macht es mehr sinn
<dehein2> ok, habs vestanden. DANKE ;)
<LetoThe2nd> :)
<stevieh1> und dann hilft ein Einführungsbuch zu Unix und Shell Programmierung.
<speckmade2> guten Morgen.
<speckmade2> isch hätt' mal gern ein Problem...
<k1l_> speckmade2: guck in der ecke und nimm dir eins weg ;p
<speckmade2> Wenn ich mein TrueCrypt-Volume mounte, dann kann ich Zugriffsrechte bestimmen, per UID.
<speckmade2> Kann ich da UID von nobody angeben und alle können glücklich zugreifen - oder wie macht man das?
<speckmade2> Ich mounte als root und würde gerne jedem freien Zugriff gewähren.
<speckmade2> k1l_: hab' schon... ;-)
<exoon> Ich lese hier gerade, dass bei Hibernate das RAM auf die Swapdisk geschrieben wird. Wenn auch unwahrscheinlich könnte aber doch die Swapdisk bereits mit ausgelagertem RAM in Benutzung sein, oder nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: korrekt
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, und dann?
<speckmade2> +1 - interessiert mich auch.
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: k.a., nie probiert. wahrscheinlich krachts irgendwo.
<speckmade2> ächt?.. :-O
<exoon> Auf der anderen Seite kann ich mich nur an wenige Fälle erinnern, wo Swap überhaupt benutzt wurde. Und dann nur, weil was schief gelaufen ist und ich dann sowie so per ssh rein musste.
<exoon> wird dann eigentlich das komplette RAM gespeichert, oder weiß der Kernel was wichtig ist?
<k1l_> exoon: wird überschrieben. und der zuletzt in den suspend2disk gegangene hat dann gewonnen
<k1l_> exoon: der komplette ram wird gespiegelt. deswegen auch swap=ram (+ einbisschen) wenn man s2disk machen möchte
<exoon> Bei mir also jedesmal 8GB. Werde es nachher mal testen, aber ob das wirklich so schnell ist, dass ich es dem normalen Standby vorziehe wird sich dann zeigen.
<LetoThe2nd> naja, die caches werden schon eher verworfen denke ich
<LetoThe2nd> ergo: es wird das im ram gespeichert, was *wichtig* ist, nicht 4G disk-buffer
<andi> Hi
<andi> Kann mir wer sagen wie ich auf einem Ubuntu hdparm.conf neu einlesen lassen kann?
<andi> Ich finde nur die entsprechende udev rule. Geht das nur, wenn das Gerät beim Booten hinzugefügt wird?
<exoon> Ich muss zwischen zwei Programmversionen wählen, eine für glibc 2.11 und eine für 2.7. ldd --version sagt ldd (Ubuntu EGLIBC 2.15-0ubuntu10.3) 2.15 D.h. die wahl sollte auf die 2.11 Version fallen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: du kannst es probieren, aber ich würde vermuten dass dann beides nicht tut.
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, beide Versionen laufen, aber evtl. gibt es bei bestimmten Funktionen Probleme.
<exoon> Requires glibc 2.11, includes Python 3.3, FFmpeg
<exoon> Suits most recent Linux distributions
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: hmkay
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: kennt man das ding?
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, Blender
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: ah kay.
<num7> hallo, ich lese gerade ein ebook zu Linux. Jetzt wird da awk vorgestellt, ist es sinnvoll das zu beherrschen? Für was kann man das brauchen? hat da jemand ein gutes Beispiel?
<LetoThe2nd> num7: kann man nicht pauschal beantworten
<num7> und unpauschal :D
<LetoThe2nd> num7: für leute die öfters mal mit logdateien etc. zu tun haben sind sed/awk/head/usw.usf. unverzichtbare hilfsmittel. für leute die linux primär als unterbau für firefox und office brauchen, kaum.
<k1l_> num7: der normale user brauchts nicht
<num7> hm normal ist ja langweilig dann pfeif ich mir das auch rein :D danke für den tip k1l_  und LetoThe2nd 
<num7> kann man das für server und netzwerkdienste gebrauchen ? 
<LetoThe2nd> kann man so pauschal...
<LetoThe2nd> :P
<num7> na gut :D 
<LetoThe2nd> num7: das ist wie die frage: ist es sinnvoll, wenn ich weiss wie man ein oszilloskop bedient. oder ne trennzentrifuge.
<num7> hm, ja braucht man oder man brauchtes nicht. dümmer is bestimmt noch keiner dabei geworden.
<k1l_> num7: das kann dir keiner beantworten ob du das mal brauchen wirst
<LetoThe2nd> num7: naja, aber die frage mit den serverdiensten wäre dann wie nachgeschoben: "und wenn ich in einem labor arbeite"?
<LetoThe2nd> wie gesagt, kann man so pauschal nicht sagen ;)
<k1l_> "braucht man zu wissen, wie man bei einem kaputten differentialgetriebe die ausgleichswelle sperrt?" "ja wenn man ein kaputtes differential hat"
 * LetoThe2nd ruft den tag der lustigen vergleiche aus
<k1l_> \o/
<Gromit> sed/awk/head/tail und paste sind Programme, die man gut in Skripte benutzen kann, um schneller an Text-Informationen heranzukommen. Zudem bringt AWK eine Programmier/Skriptsprache mit sich, so dass man tolle kleine Helferlein bauen kann. Ich selber arbeite über eine Dekade mit Linux und habe aber nie mehr als "awk -F" " '{print $1}' " oder so gebraucht.
<Gromit> Aber das kannt man eben halten, wie ein Dachdecker.
<Gromit> Es gibt eben Standardszenarien, die sollte man im Kopf haben und für den Rest gibt es Bücher/Internet
<Gromit> bzw. Manpage
<num7> Gromit, okay danke also wenn man es brauchen sollte muss man wissen wo man nachschauen muss.
<Gromit> num7: so mache ich das ... und wie gesagt, auf einer Shell, gerade ohne dass man X-Tools wie kedit/gedit etc nutzen kann, sind diese Tools wie ein Schweizer-Taschenmesser. 
<Gromit> num7: Aber, anders geht immer, z.B. mit perl oder python. 
<Gromit> num7: damit kann man auch super Textdateien zerlegen aber noch vieles mehr.
<Gromit> num7: am Besten, man entscheidet sich für eins und dann auch richtig. ,-) Mehr ist aber auch immer besser.
 * LetoThe2nd ist der ansicht, dass absolut essentiell: vim, gcc, g++, boost :)
<Gromit> num7: sed/awk/... finden man immer auf einem Linux/Unix System, perl zu 95 Prozent, C/Python ggf. nicht immer.
<k1l_> anstatt vim halt ein cli editor. kann auch nano sein, imho
<Gromit> LetoThe2nd: alles eine Frage der Anwendung .-)
<Gromit> k1l_: sure ... wie es einem beliebt zu arbeiten.
<LetoThe2nd> Gromit: klar. kann man eben so pauschal... :P
<Gromit> *g*
<num7> vim hab ich mir schon angeschaut und den gcc auch und etwas sed
<num7> naja, jetzt hab ihr mich neugierig gemacht. Jetzt muss ich mir das anschaun. 
<Gromit> Ups ... falsches Fenster...
<Dejavu> hi - ich habe ein backup script in meinen system eingebunden - dieses würde ich gerne per Cronjob tgl. ausführen. Dazu habe ich das script in etc/cron.daily kopiert. Jedoch wird das script leider nicht ausgeführt per cron - wie könnte ich es zum laufenbringen? normaler aufruf per sudo ./backup.sh geht ...
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: allerwahrscheinlichstes problem: nicht dran gedacht dass in nem cronjob $PATH nicht gesetzt ist.
<Dejavu> müsste ich das script mit $PATh erweitern ?
<dAnjou> Dejavu: in /var/log/syslog mal nach cron grepen
<dAnjou> grep -i
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: oder die pfade ausformulieren, oder, oder...
<stevieh> und langsam aufbauen. Viele echos in eine Datei rein, da sieht man einfach wo was fehlt...
<LetoThe2nd> Dejavu: schau mit nem simplen "/usr/bin/touch /tmp/meinscriptlaueft" nach, obs ausgeführt wird, und dann weiterhangeln.
<LetoThe2nd> siehe dazu stevieh :)
<Dejavu> naja das script läuft ja per sudo gut durch :-) die frage ist einfach wie ich es als cron etabliere :)
<dAnjou> nennt sich *debuggen*
<LetoThe2nd> [x] nicht zugehört.
 * LetoThe2nd ist wieder @wörk
<Dejavu> In der Scriptbeschreibung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/inkrementelles_Backup steht einfach in cron.daily reinkopieren und fertig ...
<kubine> Title: inkrementelles Backup › Skripte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh> wo hast du das script denn gespeichert?
<Dejavu> unter /etc/cron.daily
<stevieh> Dejavu: wird es überhaupt nich ausgeführt oder weisst du es nicht?
<Dejavu> es wird gar nicht ausgeführt ... bekomme also kein resultat in form von einen neuen inkrementellen backup bzw. email fehlermeldung etc
<stevieh> Dejavu: wie gesagt, echos ins script rein und alles das befolgen, was die anderen geschrieben haben.
<Julez> hi habe ein problem mit meinem wlan unter windows ist die performance grandios unter linux zeigt er mir zwar genauso starke signale an jedoch ist die performance letzten endes unter aller sau woran mag das liegen?
<Julez> Wlan ist ein ALFA AWUS036H mit Realtek 8187 Chipsatz
<exoon> Ich habe bei xfce Thunar deinstalliert und Nautilus installiert. Als Standard habe ich Nautilus gewählt. Leider funktioniert das nicht beim Ordner erstellen auf dem Desktop - Failed to execute program /usr/bin/Thunar: Success. Weiß zufällig jemand was ich dagegen tun könnte? .... außer Thunar wieder zu installieren ... 
<exoon> wenn ich eine usb-disk anklemme, dann wird sie in /media/... gemountet. Ich hätte das gerne nach /home/exoon/backup. In der fstab habe ich diesen Eintrag: UUID=fd96d... /home/exoon/backup ext4 defaults 0 0
<exoon> Allerdings bekomme ich immer einen Fehler "only root can mount ...."
<LetoThe2nd> man mount, vmtl. unter users und/oder auto nachlesen ;)
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, danke
<exoon> wenn man Verzeichnisse vom Index ausschließt (mlocate), muss man dann auch die verlinkten Pfade mit angeben? Ich hoffe doch nicht.
<ksk> moin, kann ich nen aktuelles ubuntu-iso einfach auf nen usbstick cat-en und das bootet dann? (wie man es von debian gewohnt ist)
<koegs> die aktuellen images sind hybride, sollte also gehen, hab ich aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert
<ksk> ich probiers einfach mal, danke. kein bock auf unetbootin
<bullgard4> exoon: Meines Erachtens muß man evtl verlinkt Pfade ncht auch noch angeben. (Es ist aber schon eine Weile her, daß ich das das letzte Mal gemacht habe.) 
<exoon> bullgard4, ich probiere es später noch aus, aber es würde mich schon wundern wenn links verfolgt werden.
<exoon> im Moment bin ich gerade bei rsync und der Option -u (überträgt nur die Dateien, die an der Quelle geändert wurden) und frage mich was dagegen spricht, diese Option zu verwenden.
<deem> ne iso caten? meint er damit dden?
<mgolisch> naja cat geht ja genauso
<mgolisch> cat foo > /dev/bar
<mgolisch> ist halt viel einfacher zu tippen, wenn man keine der speziellen optionen die dd bietet braucht, wie skippen oder nur teile der eingabe datei zu kopieren
<rhumbot> hallo. ich hab einen lokalen webserver auf dem ich gerne allen usern schreib und leserechte für alle enthaltenen dateien geben würd. wie mach ich denn das ß
<mgolisch> du meinst jeder lokale user auf dem rechner soll die dateien lokal bearbeiten können?
<mgolisch> oder wie?
<mgolisch> erklär mal genauer
<rhumbot> mgolisch sorry: naja ich bin nicht sicher über welchen user der webserver das macht. 
<rhumbot> ich hab ein php skript am laufen dass daten in ein pdf umwandelt. und die dateien soll der server dort ablegen können
<exoon> rhumbot, gib doch das Verzeichnis für alle zum schreiben oder auch lesen frei.
<exoon> es ist übrigens www-data bei mir. Ich benutze den apache2
<rhumbot> ja ich will eh nur einen spezifischen unterordner ändern. aber irgendwie lasst er mich nicht
<exoon> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 3049 Feb  4 16:09 pdftest.pdf
<exoon> bei mir ist der Ordner auf drwxrwxrwx .... nicht sehr eleagnt, aber es geht :)
<exoon> sollte aber auch funktionieren, wenn du die gruppe auf www-data änderst und der Gruppe Schreib/Leserechte gibst.
<rhumbot> ah lol easy :)     chmod 777 foldername und alles is tgut
<rhumbot> im menü hat er mich die sachen aus irgendeinem grund nicht ändern lassen
<num7> hallo, hab das Problem das unter einen etwas älteren Rechner keine Videos abgespielt werden bzw. flash nicht zu funktionieren scheint (free sagt der Rechner hat 495 Mbyte RAM und 509 swap) hab als test ein anderes Video von dieser Seite abspielen lassen http://www.mozilla.org/de/firefox/features/ das scheint aber nicht mit flash zu laufen. Ich hab auch schon von einen GresMonkeySkript gelesen das man als Ersatz für falsh (unter youtube) verwenden ka
<num7> nn. 
<kubine> Title: Webbrowser Firefox | Funktionen: Schneller, sicherer & anpassbar (at www.mozilla.org)
<num7> gibt es eine Möglichkeit das auch ohne so ein Skript zum laufen zu bringen. Man sieht da der stelle wo das flash laufen sollte nur einen schwarzen Kasten.
<LetoThe2nd> num7: auf ner 512m-mühle ist ubuntu ohnehin mehr als nur fragwürdig... von daher: spar dir die zeit und geh gleich ram kaufen ;)
<mgolisch> youtube braucht flash?
<mgolisch> dachte immer die haben auch son html5 video gedoens
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: wenn du werbung / overlays / sowas hast geht nur flash.
<num7> LetoThe2nd, sorry, ist nicht ubuntu ist xubuntu (xfce4), was laut Beschreibung für ältere Rechner ganz gut geeignet seien soll
<TheInfinity> num7: für so alte rechner kannst du moderne webandwendungen vergessen.
<TheInfinity> num7: flash frisst übel viel ressoucen. egal, welche oberfläche du hast.
<num7> TheInfinity, Das ist nicht mein Rechner aber vorher war Windows XP drauf und das liefen solche Videos, wie kann es dann an fehlenden Speicher liegen?
<mgolisch> hast du denn flash installiert?
<LetoThe2nd> num7: erm... win xp ist 11 jahre alt.
<num7> hm jo gud :D
<LetoThe2nd> num7: nimm ein 11 jahre altes linux, und es wird unter umständen auch manches gehen was unter neueren nicht mehr geht wegen zuwenig ram. dafür hast halt andere probleme
<LetoThe2nd> num7: und unter win8 läuft da sicher auch kein flash mehr, wenn wir schon nen win-linux vergleich haben wollen.
<TheInfinity> num7: flash unter linux ist leider noch gruseliger und ressourcenfressender als unter windows.
<TheInfinity> num7: ich würde auf flash verzichten auf so ner kiste und nur html5 videos verwenden
<TheInfinity> num7: funktioniert denn die mozilla beispielseite?
<num7> TheInfinity, Liegt das an den Entwicklern von Adob. ?
<num7> TheInfinity, ja, da funktioniert das Video wenn auch etwas ruckelig
<TheInfinity> num7: yep. unter mac os-x hier ists genauso schlimm wie unter linux. adobe hat ne klare konzentration auf windows.
<num7> TheInfinity, ich werds noch mal mit den userscript versuchen. ansonsten komm ich nich um mehr RAM rum?!
<TheInfinity> num7: du kannst es versuchen mit http://www.youtube.com/html5 zu aktivieren
<kubine> Title: YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<TheInfinity> num7: mehr ram wären aber in jedem fall gut
<num7> hm, ich meld mich dann wenns geklappt hat
<mgolisch> TheInfinity: findest du?
<mgolisch> ich finde das flasch funktioniert deutlich besser als auf linux
<mgolisch> -c
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: hmm. ich find das n einzigartigen krampf. und ich wüsste nicht ob ich das bei meiner mutter = ubuntu oder hier aufm apfel grausamer finde.
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: genug dampf hat meine kiste ja, aber das wird auch genutzt - ist ne garantie akkulaufzeit zu killen.
<TheInfinity> mgolisch: aber das ist OT ;)
<approach> Kann man in libreoffice pdf dateien zum dokument hinzufügen/mergen?
<u1neb> hallo, wenn ich unter seahorse im Menü unter Entfernt>SSH-Schlüssel einrichten... gehe und dann unter Rechnername die IP und unter Anmeldename den usernamen eingebe, wird ein Netzwerk-Passwort von mir verlangt. Was für ein Netzwerk-Passwort?
<floax> hallo
<floax> ich hab ubuntu frisch installiert (die aktuelle version 12.10) und dann fglrx aus den systemsteuerung installiert. nach einem neustart sehe ich nur noch meinen desktophintergrund
<floax> die seitenleiste ist weg und die leiste am oberen bildschirmrand ebenfalls
<floax> wenn ich ein fenster aufmache (über das kontextmenü das bei einem rechtsklick kommt) haben die fenster auch keine titelleiste mehr
<floax> wie kann ich dem problem auf den grund gehen / es beheben?
<u1neb> ist sicher ein bug.
<u1neb> kannst du noch auf die virtuelle Konsole mit Strg+Alt+F1 wechseln?
<floax> ah, mit rechtsklick -> hintergrund der arbeitsfläche ... komme ich wieder in die systemsteuerungen und könnte den treiber wieder deaktivieren; fglrx zu nutzen wäre aber dennoch schön
<floax> ja
<u1neb> hast du frisch installiert und updates gezogen bevor du den fglrx installiert hast?
<floax> updates habe ich noch keine installiert. soll ich den treiber wieder deaktivieren, updaten und es dann nochmal probieren?
<u1neb> du kannst auch jetzt updaten
<floax> okay, dann mache ich das mal
<u1neb> einfach auf der virtuellen Konsole einloggen und dann dies ausführen: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<u1neb> und dann neustarten und schauen ob es hilft :>
<u1neb> floax: wenn's _dann_ immer noch nicht geht, versuch dies: sudo apt-get fglrx-update
<u1neb> floax: sorry, meinte: sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<floax> ok, werde ich probieren
<floax> nach dem update startet er gar nicht mehr
<floax> "Fehler: Datei /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-23-generic nicht gefunden."
<floax> Beliebige Taste drücken, um fortzufahren ...
<floax> eine taste habe ich gedrückt, es passiert aber nichts
<Gromit> Resetten und anderen Bootmenueintrag booten und dann grub2 fixen.
<floax> also diese schritte ausführen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub%202%20reparieren#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<u1neb> das ist seltsam. wie kann sowas passieren?
<u1neb> floax: hast du auch genug Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte für / ?
<u1neb> wenn du /boot innerhalb von / ist.
<u1neb> -du
<floax> nun gehts wieder
<floax> ich habe der ubuntu partition 15 gb gegeben
<floax> und noch nichts installiert außer fglrx
<floax> das sollte reichen, oder?
<u1neb> okay und /boot hast du nicht auf eine extra Partition ausgelagert?
<floax> nein
<u1neb> seltsam, wie das passieren kann.
<k1l_> 15gb is ok für /. 
<k1l_> /home sollte dann aber noch extra sein
<u1neb> hallo, wenn ich unter seahorse im Menü unter Entfernt>SSH-Schlüssel einrichten... gehe und dann unter Rechnername die IP und unter Anmeldename den usernamen eingebe, wird ein Netzwerk-Passwort von mir verlangt. Was für ein Netzwerk-Passwort?
<floax> kann ich /home noch nachträglich verschieben?
<k1l_> floax: jo
<k1l_> floax: das grundsystem ( / ) wird so irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10gb brauchen. der rest (bilder, filme, daten) wird dann im /home gespeichert. wenn dir das an platz reicht ist das ok, aber schon eher knapp
<floax> ok, ich habe den wiki artikel dazu gefunden
<k1l_> !home_umziehen > floax 
<kubine> floax: Informationen zu Home_umziehen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Home_umziehen
<floax> fglrx-updates ist installiert, am problem hat sich aber nichts geändert
<k1l_> u1neb: ich habe nur: entfernt: schlüssel suchen oder entfernt: schlüssel abgleichen und veröffentlichen
<u1neb> k1l_: ich habe einen ssh schlüssel schon erzeugt und markiert. Danach ist der Punkt "Entfernt>SSH-Schlüssel einrichten..." verfügbar.
<u1neb> seltsam ist nur, dass ich mir alle bekannten Passworter probiert habe. Geht dennoch nicht. :>
<k1l_> ds ist das pw von dem user auf dem anderen rechner, von dem der schlüssel ist
<k1l_> (würde ich jetzt sagen)
<u1neb> wenn ich mich jetzt übers Terminal per "ssh server" einloggen will, dann wird jetzt plötzlich auch ein Passwort verlangt. -.-
<u1neb> ich hab da aber kein Userpasswort gesetzt. Will es alles per public ssh key machen.
<Gromit> byebye
<u1neb> floax: such mal im Forum nach deinem Problem. Das gibt es sicher schon Anleitungen.
<mgolisch> u1neb: das passwort des benutzer
<u1neb> mgolisch: ich habe keinen festgelegt. will per key einloggen.
<mgolisch> ja nur um deinen public key zu hinterlegen musst du dich als der user anmelden
<mgolisch> was per ssh nicht gehen wird wenn du kein passwort gesetzrt hast
<k1l_> u1neb: er muss sich erst normal einloggen um deinen key da reinzupacken
<num7> LetoThe2nd, okay hab jetzt beides html5 und das userscrpit ausprobiert. Mit den scrpit kann man jetzt alle Videos anschauen. http://www.linux-forum.de/wiki/index.php/Softwareempfehlungen Laufen einigermaßen flüssig. Wered vermutlich doch noch mit mehr RAM aufrüsten vll nochmal 512 dazu. Danke für die Hilfe.
<kubine> Title: Softwareempfehlungen - Linux-Forum Wiki (at www.linux-forum.de)
<LetoThe2nd> num7: have fun.
<u1neb> ich habe aber den key schon über das webseite hinterlegt mit ssh-rsa AAA...
<mgolisch> welche webseite?
<u1neb> uberspace.de
<mgolisch> was genau willst du da ueberhaupt machen?
<mgolisch> und wenn du dich nun per ssh da einlogst fragt er trotzdem nach dem passwort?
<u1neb> ja -.-
<mgolisch> naja vermutlich ist der key dann nicht richtig hinterlegt
<mgolisch> kenn den verein nicht
<mgolisch> ich wuerd einfach nen passwort setzen fuer den user, dann mit ssh-copy-id bzw seahorse den public key hinterlegen dann testen, dann passwort wieder entfernen
<u1neb> doof gelaufen... muss ich wohl den Support da anfragen
<mgolisch> oder kannst du das nicht?
<u1neb> mgolisch: wäre schon möglich, denke ich. Wollte aber alles per ssh key machen ohne Passwort :>
<u1neb> anscheinend hat der Hostinganbieter da selber irgendeinen Passwort gesetzt obwohl das hätte nicht passieren dürfen.
<u1neb> weil wenn ich mich jetzt per ssh einlogge, will ich dann die Meldung mit yes/no sehen und den fingerprint, aber das kommt nicht. Stattdessen soll ich das Passwort eingeben, aber ich habe gar kein ssh Passwort da hinterlegt. :>
<mgolisch> das ist normal sshd fragt nach dem passwort auch wenn der user gesperrt ist, der login schlaegt dann halt aber fehl egal was du eingibst
<u1neb> wurde ich dann gesperrt seitens uberspace.de?
<floax> danke - problem ist behoben
<floax> linux-headers-generic war nicht installiert
<floax> (nach http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/problem-mit-fglrx-monitor-nicht-richtig-erkann/?highlight=BadRequest#post-4811202 )
<kubine> Title: Problem mit FGLRX - Monitor nicht richtig erkannt? › Grafik, Tastatur und Maus › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<mgolisch> u1neb: du hast aber den richtigen schlüssel da angegeben?
<mgolisch> also aus der datei id_rsa.pub
<u1neb> mgolisch: dort auf der Website kann man nur die Schlüsselkennung eingeben. also im Format "ssh-rsa 623912A5"
<u1neb> achso
<u1neb> uhh, ich glaub du hast Recht. Ich muss den Inhalt der id_rsa.pub da reinkopieren oder?
<mgolisch> ja
<mgolisch> klar
<u1neb> das ist aber witzig. Das Feld dort dafür ist so groß wie ein normales für Passwörter oder Benutzernamen. 
<u1neb> naja wird schon dann reinpassen :>
<u1neb> ich dachte nur ich muss da die Schlüsselkennung eintragen und den public key ziehen die dann von den keyservern selber runter.
<mgolisch> naja ssh != gpg
<u1neb> Warum fängt jeder public ssh key mit "ssh-rsa AAA..." an?
<u1neb> wieso nicht BZY... ? :>
<mgolisch> ka
<u1neb> :-)
<u1neb> Linux kann so einfach sein. Der dumme ist immer der User. :D
<mgolisch> u1neb: hauptsache es funktioniert nun
<u1neb> Läuft 1A :-)
<solcero> moin, wenn man 2 CPUs mit mehren cores hat, sollte man diese doch auch unter /proc/cpuinfo sehen? 
<mgolisch> solcero: ja
<solcero> hmm ok dann sehe ich eine cpu nicht 
<anastasia> hallo liebe ubuntulilalia
<anastasia> :D
<anastasia> ich habe ein dd image von einem system gezogen welches luks-crypt verschlüsselt war, kann ich das system jetzt einfach via "cryptsetup luksOpen /media/meineimagefile.img" öffnen und mein passwort eingeben? ich will sie auf eine ntfs festplatte mounten
<anastasia> es kommt eine meldung, can not open device for read only access
<mgolisch> ist das ein image der partition?
<sdx23> Befehl mit Fehlermeldung in einen Nopaste hülfe.
<mgolisch> oder der ganzen platte?
<anastasia> das ist ein image der ganzen systemplatte
<anastasia> nopaste ist schlecht da ich gerade an einem anderen laptop bin
<mgolisch> und das hat kein internet?
<anastasia> nö
<mgolisch> wo gibts den sowas, jeder hat doch wlan
<anastasia> aber der fehler steht ja da :)
<mgolisch> :)
<mgolisch> ja das wird mit dem image nicht gehen
<mgolisch> tu das mal auf ein loop device
<anastasia> live system hat kein wlan,
<anastasia> loop device?
<mgolisch> jo sudo losetup -f /irgendwo/blah.img
<anastasia> gas image geht nicht kaputt
<anastasia> ?
<mgolisch> das erzeugt ein virtuelles block device von dem image
<mgolisch> sollte nicht
<anastasia> hab das so ausgeführt, nix neues ist erzeugt worden
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo losetup -a
<mgolisch> das zeigt alle benutzen loop devices
<mgolisch> da muesstest du dann sehen an welches er dein image gebunden hat
<anastasia> :))))))))))))))))9
<mgolisch> gibt das was aus?
<anastasia> ja, hab jetzt " cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/loop1 crypto "
<mgolisch> und das geht?
<anastasia> eingegeben, funzt ohne probleme mgolisch , 
<mgolisch> okay
<anastasia> bzw ich wurde zu keinem pw aufgefordert
<anastasia> und kann es noch nicht in einen ordner mounten
<mgolisch> ja warte mal
<mgolisch> mach mal sudo kpartx -av /dev/loop1
<mgolisch> das erzeugt dann die partition maps fuer die partitionen auf der platte
<mgolisch> dann muesstest du nur mal probieren welche davon deine luks partition war
<mgolisch> oder hast du die ganze disk verschlüsselt
<mgolisch> weiss ja nicht wie das eingerichtet war
<anastasia> okay schade, kpartx ist nicht installiert
<anastasia> meine ganze hdd war verschlüsselt
<anastasia> wie mussi ch denn weiter vorgehen, wenn ich kpartx installiert hätte, dann mach ich das wenn ich die möglichkeit dazu hab
<mgolisch> naja das sollte dann so partition maps fuer die einzelnen partitionen erzeugen
<mgolisch> also /dev/loop1p1 /dev/loop1p2 etc
<mgolisch> jenachdem wieviele partitonen das ding halt hat
<mgolisch> und dann müsstest du halt mit dem luksopen die partition entschlüsseln
<mgolisch> das erzeugt dann ein neues diskmapper device mit der entschlüsselten partition die man dann mounten kann
<anastasia> jap ab den mapper komme ich klar,  heißt wenn ich kpartex ausgeführt habe, kann ich "cryptsetup luksopen /dev/loop1 crypto " ausführen?
<mgolisch> ging das mit dem crypt setup denn?
<mgolisch> ohne fehler?
<mgolisch> evtl hat er dieses entschluesselte device ja schon erzeugt?
<mgolisch> aber ich dachte eigentlich immer das man mit diesem luks ding nur partitionen verschlüsseln kann
<mgolisch> evtl lieg ich da aber falsch
<mgolisch> kenn ja dein initiales setup nicht
<anastasia> hmm weiß nicht genau, ab wann du meinst, ich konnte kpartex nicht ausführen. muss das machen wenn ich ein live system mit wlan treiberh habe, wenn ich jetzt crypt setup ausführe kommt kein fehler auch kein password promt
<mgolisch> erzeugt das denn ein /dev/mapper/crypto device?
<mgolisch> wenn nicht musst wohl erst die partition maps erzeugen und dann das luksopen auf die richtige partition anwenden
<anastasia> also wenn ich versuche mit bei "mount /dev/mapper" den tabulator zu benutzen, um zu vervollständigen, gibt es kein "crypto" device nur "control"
<mgolisch> also das loop device emuliert einfach ein block device anhand der image datei, nur das ist die ganze platte, wenn du partitionen hattest musst du erst devices fuer die partitionen anlegen
<mgolisch> damit du auf die einzelnen partitionen aus dem image zugreifen kannst
<mgolisch> und du hast kein netzwerkkabel?
<anastasia> stimmt , hab ja boot und var und home
<mgolisch> du scheinst ja irgendwie online zu sein
<anastasia> bin bei einer freundin :/ hier ist die ausstattung schlecht
<mgolisch> das kpartx macht halt genau das es macht die einzelnen partitionen aus dem image als devices zugänglich, das wirst du wohl amchen müssen
<anastasia> kann ich mir die mapper anzeigen lassen?
<mgolisch> wenn unter /dev/mapper nichts ist dann gibt es keine device mapper geraete
<anastasia> okee
<anastasia> danke für deinen support, glück gehabt hier jemanden zu finden
<anastasia> muss langsamm off, bekomme schon haue ^^
<mgolisch> okay
<SirDidi> komischerweise starte meine gnome-shell nicht mehr... ich lande direkt im Fallback mode... Woran könnte das liegen?
<k1l_> .xsession-errors und logs wie syslog angucken
<k1l_> und sicherstellen, dass der videotreiber 3d kann
<SirDidi> k1l_, wie finde ich raus welchen treiber ich nutze?
<SirDidi> k1l_, jib da steht No hardware 3D-support
<SirDidi> k1l_, könnte es durch ein update kaputt gegangen sein?
<k1l_> "glxinfo | grep 'OpenGL version string' "
<k1l_> kommt drauf an welcher treiber und wie installiert
<k1l_> wenn der treiber per hand reingefummelt wurde dann reicht schon ein kernel update
<SirDidi> k1l_, hab an dem treiber nie was gemacht... lief alles out of the box...
<k1l_> SirDidi: ab hier ist das mit den infos die du lieferst nur noch reines raten
<SirDidi> k1l_, hab glxinfo mal installiert, aber da kommt nur Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<k1l_> welche graka? welcher treiber? welches ubuntu?
<mgolisch> schau ins logfile vom xorg
<mgolisch> da steht welchen treiber er benutzt
<k1l_> stimmt
<SirDidi> k1l_, ist ne Radeon HD 6310 unter ubuntu 12.10
<SirDidi> okay da guck ich mal
<renom82> hat jemand eine funktionierende quelle für libgtk-1.2 unter ubuntu 12.10? hab schon ne menge durch aber keine geht. brauch das für ein altes spiel :)
<SirDidi> mgolisch, k1l_, ich glaube vesa treiber
<daswort> Wenn du mit Quelle Quellcode meinst ja. Sonst nicht. renom82 
<renom82> daswort: jo die hätte ich auch, aber ich dachte an eine paket quelle
<daswort> Das letzte mal als ich einen Thread um altes GTK für irgendwelche Spiele verfolgt habe war das Ergebnis: Ernüchternd renom82 
<mgolisch> SirDidi: ja dann ist das wohl das problem
<k1l_> SirDidi: was ist wenn du fglrx installierst?
<mgolisch> was hast du gemacht damit es nicht mehr ging?
<renom82> daswort: ich find auch nix. also muss ich wohl selber bauen
<mgolisch> neuer kernel?
<SirDidi> mgolisch, kann gut sein das ein kernel update war... ich hab nicht so recht auf die updates geachtet
<mgolisch> hast du den treiber evtl manuell installiert? das wuerde erklären warum er nach einem kernel update nicht mehr geht
<SirDidi> mgolisch, nein am treiber hab ich da noch nie rumgemacht
<SirDidi> k1l_, ich kann es mal probieren
<SirDidi> mgolisch, deswegen war ich auch so verwundert warum plötzlich der fallback mode angeht
<SirDidi> k1l_, muss ich nach der installation den treiber noch irgendwie auswählen?
<mgolisch> nee iegentlich nicht
<SirDidi> mgolisch, kk dann einfach mal reboot
<mgolisch> nur x11 neustarten
<k1l_> SirDidi: x neustarten, sprich ausloggen und wieder einloggen
<SirDidi> oh okay^^ zu spät^^
<SirDidi> uhh gnome-shell ist back :)
<SirDidi> vielen vielen dank euch beiden
<SirDidi> wenn ich nun noch wüsste was es war... naja in zukunft etwas aufmerksamer...
<renom82> bah, ich kann libgtk1.2 nicht manuell installieren wegen abhängigkeiten. das gibt doch nicht.
<renom82> wie komme ich jetzt an eine installierte libgtk-1.2.so.0?
<jokrebel> libgtk1.2 ist genau für was? Und es hängt quer wegen? Dürften wir bitte…
<jokrebel> renom82:  die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen sehen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<renom82> jokrebel: aber gern, ich würd gern ut99 installieren. ich paste mal alles
<renom82> jokrebel: echt die ganze ausgabe von apt-get update?
<jokrebel> jepp
<jokrebel> !paste > renom82
<kubine> renom82: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<renom82> jokrebel: klar das ich das hier nicht poste :D
<jokrebel> …man weis ja nie ;-)
<renom82> :)
<renom82> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/3bGv6Atm
<kubine> Title: [Bash] renom82@renom82:~/Downloads$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Dist - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<renom82> hat der bot eben mein pastebin gelesen? :D
<fbausch> renom82: der Bot liest den Titel der Seite, die du verlinkst
<renom82> achso :)
<renom82> jokrebel: die fehler bei apt-get upgrade resultieren wahrscheinlich aus dem kläglichen versuch das libgtk von hand zu installieren
<mgolisch> jo dann deinstallier es halt
<mgolisch> :)
<jokrebel> Du hast da ne Precise-(Fremd)-Quelle (Zeile 24 und 34 und 44 und 53) ...steampowered… _Das_ würd ich als erstes korrigieren 
<renom82> jokrebel: warum das? ich hab doch steam installiert zum testen
<mgolisch> es gibt kein libgtk1.2 in quantal
<renom82> ich brauch es aber :)
<jokrebel> renom82: Aber etwas für "precise" (was auch immer) in "quantal" nutzen zu wollen geht meist schief.
<renom82> d.h keine chance?
<jokrebel> Anschließend nochmal eine update/upgrade Kombination und wenn wieder """Probieren Sie »apt-get -f install«, um dies zu korrigieren.""" vorgeschlagen wird, das tatsächlich mal versuchen (und auch wieder alles nopasten)
<renom82> ich paste
<renom82> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/vPvvnPfa
<kubine> Title: [Bash] renom82@renom82:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get -f install Paketlisten werden gelesen - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<renom82> update und upgrade laufen jetzt sauber durch
<jokrebel> renom82: Dieses " libgtk1.2:i386" stammt aus der "http://repo.steampowered.com precise/steam"-Quelle?
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at repo.steampowered.com)
<renom82> jokrebel: ja richtig
<renom82> ää nein!!!
<jokrebel> renom82: Und da gibt es kein PPA für quantal?
<renom82> hab ich selbst io
<renom82> installiert
<renom82> deb runtergeladen und mit dpkg -i installiert
<mgolisch> installier die dependencies mit
<mgolisch> dann gehts evtl
<jokrebel> an der Paketverwaltung vorbei händisch installiert? oO
<renom82> ja?!
<renom82> wenn es doch in der paketverwaltung nicht verfügbar ist
<jokrebel> renom82: Das im Wiki ist wohl ziemlich alt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Spiele/UT99
<kubine> Title: UT99 › Spiele › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> renom82: Soweit ich weis, muss man sich sowas dann entsprechend (um)bauen, aber keinesfalls einfach aus falschen Releases einfach reinprügeln. (man möge mich korrigieren)
<mgolisch> auf dem englischen wiki steht du sollst einfach die da verlinkten debs downloaden und installieren
<renom82> dachte jetzt nicht das es so ein großen problem ist deb dateien von hand zu installieren
<mgolisch> aber vermutlich geht auch das nur ohne probleme wenn du kein 64bit hast
<mgolisch> hab leider kein ubuntu sonst wuerd ichs mal ausprobieren
<jokrebel> renom82: Aus Fremdquellen _kann_ es wegen Abhängigkeiten zu anderen Sachen die da benötigt werden _immer_ zu Problemen kommen.
<renom82> die anleitung aus dem wiki funktioniert nicht. hab ich schon durch
<koegs> hier gibt es auch noch was, wenn wir schon ominöse tipps verfolgen: http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/09/a-list-of-best-game-console-emulators.html
<kubine> Title: A List Of Best Game Console Emulators For Ubuntu 12.04/Linux Mint 13 (at www.upubuntu.com)
<koegs> :D
<renom82> kann ich die datei nicht manuell entpacken und durch "export" zu der datei linken?
<mgolisch> doch
<renom82> hm
<renom82> das probier ich jetzt mal
<jokrebel> …was dann aber keiner mehr sopporten mag vermutlich ;-)
<jokrebel> *supporten
<mgolisch> kannst einfach versuchen die .so dateien zu entpackagen und in das selbe verzeichnis zu legen wie dieses ./ut binary
<renom82> ok
<renom82> mgolisch: nein, das reicht nicht
<mgolisch> was sagt er denn?
<renom82> .setup3813: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mgolisch> und das liegt in dem selben verzeichnis?
<renom82> ja
<mgolisch> und du fuehrst es auch von da aus?
<renom82> ja
<mgolisch> mach mal file ./ut und file ./libgtk-1.2.so.0
<mgolisch> was sagt das?
<renom82> libgtk-1.2.so.0: symbolic link to `libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1'
<mgolisch> und die datei gibts auch?
<mgolisch> mach darauf mal ein file
<renom82> file libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1
<renom82> libgtk-1.2.so.0.9.1: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<mgolisch> und was sagt file ./ut?
<renom82> file unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.run
<renom82> unreal.tournament_436-multilanguage.run: data
<mgolisch> das ist ja der installer
<mgolisch> ich mein das start dingens davon
<renom82> kein start dingens da. hab nur den installer
<mgolisch> achso der installer geht schon garnicht hm
<renom82> jo
<mgolisch> bist noch paar minuten da
<mgolisch> ?
<mgolisch> dann probier ich das mal in ner vm
<renom82> jo :)
<renom82> mgolisch: noch da? :D
<mgolisch> renom82: jo installiert noch
<mgolisch> gott dauert das lage
<mgolisch> :)
<renom82> mgolisch: du installierst jetzt extra ubuntu?
<mgolisch> wollt ich eh machen
<renom82> mgolisch: achso :)
<renom82> guck grad eh akte2013. ist mal wieder lustig heute
<renom82> mgolisch: hast du deine vm mit 128MB ram aufgesetzt? :D
<mgolisch> nee 2gb
<renom82> :D
<stf> Kann mir jmd. bei der Konfiguration von nginx mit php helfen? Ich arbeite derzeit diese Konfiguration ab: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx allerdings hier wird plötzlich von einer fastcgi.conf geredet ohne irgend einem Verweis. Wird hier das hier gemeint? http://wiki.nginx.org/PHPFcgiExample
<kubine> Title: nginx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> stf: wo genau bist du da?
<stf> mom
<dAnjou> im nginx artikel?
<stf> schon klar ;-)
<stf> bei dem Schritt der installation von spawn-fcgi
<stf> suche einfach nach fastcgi.conf
<dAnjou> das gibts 6mal
<dAnjou> stf: du kannst zwischenüberschirften verlinken
<dAnjou> beweg mal die maus kurz hinter ne überschrift
<stf> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx#Die-Konfiguration-von-nginx-anpassen
<stf> danke
<kubine> Title: nginx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kirsten> hallo, leider friert K3b immer wieder am Ende des Auslesens von CDs ein. Danach startet K3b nicht mehr. Ich muss erst den Rechner neu starten. Gibt es eine elegantere Lösung als den Rechner neu zu starten?
<ring0> kirsten, vielleicht eine alternative zu k3b nutzen
<dAnjou> stf: fastcgi.conf sollte irgendwo im config-ordner von nginx liegen
<stf> hm komisch ist es leider nicht^^
<kirsten> Sound Juicer 2.28.1 hätte ich noch - finde ich aber nicht so toll. Hast Du n Alternative?
<apollo13> es gibt noch cds?
<dAnjou> stf: bei mir auch nich
<apollo13> ich mochte Grip immer
<ring0> kirsten, was genau möchtest du denn machen? eine iso von einer cd machen?
<dAnjou> stf: oh
<dAnjou> For example you might have an /etc/nginx/fastcgi.conf (or /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params: installed by default on debian) file that looks like this:
<dAnjou> stf: hast du ne /etc/nginx/fastcgi_params?
<kirsten> nein, ich will all meine alten CDs als MP3 auf der Festplatte haben
<dAnjou> is wohl dasselbe
<stf> tatsächlich sry
<stf> danke
<dAnjou> stf: musst halt das statt "fastcgi.conf" eintragen
<stf> jepp^^
<dAnjou> stf: kein ding, ich habs auch nur zufällig gesehen
<dAnjou> is der artikel falsch
<dAnjou> stf: oh, und lies mal genauer den punkt http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nginx#Bei-allen-PHP-Dateien-wird-nur-No-input-file-specified-angezeigt
<kubine> Title: nginx › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stf> huch
<stf> okay - shame on me
<ring0> kirsten, was spricht denn gegen den sound-juicer?
<ring0> kirsten, hier ist eine große übersicht. vielleicht ist etwas für dich dabei
<ring0> !cds_rippen > kirsten 
<kubine> kirsten: Informationen zu CDs_rippen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/CDs_rippen
<ring0> apollo13, "Leider wurde die Weiterentwicklung eingestellt und das Programm aus den offiziellen Paketquellen entfernt"
<mgolisch> renom82: also der installer geht nun bei mir
<renom82> mgolisch: und? einfach so oder was haste gemacht?
<kirsten> ups, ich brauche nur ein Programm, dass auch gleich eine Playlist erstellt. Ich werd mal eins nach dem anderen ausprobieren...
<ring0> kirsten, asunder macht das direkt
<kirsten> ok, danke
<mgolisch> renom82: son paar debs installiert
<mgolisch> geht auch anscheinend ohne abhängigkeitsprobleme
<renom82> was für debs?
<mgolisch> http://www.mgolisch.eu/ut_deps.tar.gz
<daswort> Ich brauche Hilfe bei awk.
<daswort> Folgendes Problem:
<mgolisch> sind 3 .deb files drin die einfach mit sudo dpkg -i installieren
<mgolisch> dann gings bei mir
<mgolisch> du hast doch auch quantal 64bit oder?
<renom82> ja
<renom82> bestimmte reihenfolge beim installieren?
<mgolisch> glaub ist egal wenn du alle zusammen angibst
<daswort> Ich habe Pfadnamen: /blh/blub/hampf/blub.jpg, ich möchte aber nur die teile ohne Dateinamen angezeigt bekommen. Da ich nur eine Liste habe, geht eine Auflistung nach Ordnern nicht. 
<daswort> "/*.jpg" als Seperator nicht, wegen der regex :(
<daswort> Kann man awk mitteilen dass nur das "/" direkt am Namen ein Trennzeichen ist?
<mgolisch> also du hast ne liste und da sind pfade drin, manche zu dateien manche zu verzeichnisen?
<mgolisch> und du willst nur die verzeichnise?
<renom82> mgolisch: witzig. klappt auf anhieb. dabei hatte ich die selben deb´s installiert. bis auf das 64bit deb
<renom82> das ärgert mich jetzt
<daswort> nur dateien, aber ich möchte aber nur die pfade angezeigt bekommen mgolisch 
<renom82> mgolisch: danke für die mühe. :)
<mgolisch> daswort: wieso nimmst nicht einfach dirname?
<mgolisch> renom82: np
<daswort> Weil es nur eine Liste ist und ich keinen Zugriff auf das FS hab. mgolisch 
<mgolisch> for i in $(cat liste.txt); do dirname "$i" >> verzeichnise.txt;done
<daswort> Achso :) 
<daswort> Danke mgolisch 
<daswort> Wusste nicht dass es extra Tool dafür gibt. Das $i meint was? In der Manpage steht es leider nicht. mgolisch 
<daswort> Ach sorry… m)
<mgolisch> das ist die variable in der die schleife die elemente speichert
<daswort> Auch gemerkt :D
<renom82> mgolisch: klappt wunderbar. werde die deb´s gleich mal sichern
<renom82> wäre gut für ein aktuellen howto
<renom82> aktuelles
<joogi_> Hallo ihrs, ich spiel mich gerade mit einem xubuntu bei welchem virtualbox-dkms nicht bauen will. Jemand einen Idee woran es liegen koennte oder was ich noch probieren koennte? make.log: http://pastie.org/6145654
<kubine> Title: #6145654 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<ring0> joogi_, hast du mal probiert, virtualbox und die header zu purgen?
<joogi_> ring0: die kernel header?
<joogi_> also virtualbox ja
<ring0> die kernel header
<joogi_> probier ich aus mom
<daswort> Mit welchem Programm kann man tabs in einer Datei in ein anderes Zeichen umwandeln? Oder gibt es ein bestimmtes Zeichen für tab das man escapen kann?
<joogi_> \t
<joogi_> is das zeichen 
<joogi_> ring0: also das hilft leider nichts
<joogi_> so ich gebs auf fuer heute
<daswort> hmm, "sed -e 's/\t/;/'" setzt nur ein ; für das erste tab :-?
<daswort> (pro zeile)
<ring0> joogi_, vielleicht ein "dpkg-reconfigure virtualbox-dkms"?
<joogi_> daswort: s/\t/;/g ?
<daswort> perfekt :)
<joogi_> ring0: das macht ja auch wieder das selbe :) und auch das geht nicht
<joogi_> is aber erstmal egal
<joogi_> schau ich mir morgen an :)
<ring0> joogi_, purgen und reconfigure hilft oft
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-13
<Satorisanja> Moin, der Schnee ist weg.
<SirDidi> mein kile startet nicht mehr :( in der konsole sind leider steht allerdings keine fehlermeldung... was kann ich tun?
<Minipluto> SirDidi: den Einstellungsordner im Home-Verzeichnis herausfinden und umbenennen, wodurch die persönlichen Einstellungen von Kile zurück gesetzt werden.
<SirDidi> Minipluto, gute Idee danke
<SirDidi> Minipluto, hat leider nicht funktioniert
<Minipluto> SirDidi: schade, dann hab ich auch keine weitere Idee. War nur ein Schuss aus der Hüfte. Ist dann aber seltsam, falls es zuvor schon mal lief
<SirDidi> Minipluto, ja ich war auch stark verwundert warum es plötzlich nicht mehr startete
<mgolisch> strace?
<SirDidi> mgolisch, werde nicht wirklich schlau aus dem log
<SirDidi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1642289/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mgolisch> SirDidi: gehen andere sachen auch nicht?
<SirDidi> mgolisch, bisher ist mir nur kile aufgefallen
<SirDidi> mgolisch, ist aber glaube auch das einzige KDE-Programm welches ich nutze
<exoon> Ich überlege trotz gegenteiliger Empfehlungen den Journal-Modus 'journal/ext4' auch auf einer SSD einzusetzen. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Geht die Performance dadurch stark runter?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: meine ssd läuft auch als ganz ordinäres ext4. ich hab zwar keine expliziten messungen gemacht, aber system fühlt sich gut an. passt.
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, d.h. du hast den Journal-Modus später angepasst, also kein default?
<LetoThe2nd> exoon: ne, alles auf default
<exoon> LetoThe2nd, ok, aber das wäre dann ja 'Ordered'
<LetoThe2nd> aso.
<stevieh> wieso sollte man das nicht machen? Wegen Tearing?
<exoon> stevieh, wie?
<stevieh> wieso man nicht das fs auf ner aktuellen ssd mit den defaults benutzen sollte?
<exoon> 'Ordered' - Guter Kompromiss aus Sicherheit und Geschwindigkeit (Standard). Die Nutzdaten werden auf die Festplatte geschrieben, sobald die Metadaten im Journal abgelegt wurden. 
<exoon> 'Journal' - Langsamster und sicherster Modus. Nicht nur die Metadaten sondern auch die Nutzdaten werden zunächst in das Journal und dann erst auf die Festplatte geschrieben.
<exoon> NUr was bringt es z.B. beim Stromausfall. Wenn die Daten noch nicht im Journal sind, sind sie auch weg.
<exoon> Und ein defektes Dateisystem, lässt sich doch leicht reparieren.
<xubuntu346> Danke und weiter einen schönen Tag! :)
<stevieh> de rien
<xubuntu346> (bin gerade dabei, xbuntu aus einer "Linux INTERN" auf einen alten PC zu installieren - und danach erst mal wieder verschwunden)
<xubuntu346> de rien?
<dadrc> "Keine Ursache" auf französisch
<xubuntu346> (sorry - can't speak french) (( but may learn a little bit here ))
<dadrc> Welche Version von xubuntu ist das denn?
<xubuntu346> Dankeschön
<xubuntu346> Version 12.10
<dadrc> Ist auch ein deutschsprachiger Channel hier, keine Sorge :)
<dadrc> Gut gut.
<xubuntu346> sieht zumindest optisch recht ansprechend aus (nach meinem Geschmack natürlich)
<dadrc> Falls du nur ein bisschen fachsimpeln willst oder so, kommst du rüber in #ubuntu-de-offtopic ? Dann gehen hier keine Supportanfragen unter
<xubuntu346> bis jetzt habe ich allerdings wenig Erfahrung mit chat
<xubuntu273> ist es schlimm, wenn die installation abstürzt?
<xubuntu346> werde mal versuchen, nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu wechseln
<tata> hallo ich habe ein problem mit meine ubuntu server er sagt mir add-apt-repository: Befehl nicht gefunden aber ich habe das Paket python-software-properties Installiert und laut ein paar anderen foren auch neu instalirte 
<tata> trotzdem kommt die Meldung 
<stevieh> es heisst doch auch apt-add-repository?
<koegs> gibt beides
<stevieh> ah?
<stevieh> wieder was gelernt
<koegs> stevieh: apt-add ist eigentlich nur ein link zu add-apt :D
<stevieh> weia :-9
<stevieh> I see...
<tata> der sagt da ebenfalls Befehl nicht gefunden 
<dadrc> tata, was ist denn die Ausgabe von `which add-apt-repository`?
<tata> wenn ich which add-apt-repository eingebe kommt nix
<stevieh> tata: welche Distri hast du? Bei mir (12.10) ist das im Paket software-properties-common 
<stevieh> Ist das bei dir installiert?
<tata> dito hab die selbe Distri 
<tata> und das paket ist installiert 
<stevieh> uhu... dann mach mal ls -la /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<tata> habs auch schon mal neu installiert 
<tata> ffol@ffol:~$ ls -la /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<tata> ls: Zugriff auf /usr/bin/add-apt-repository nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<tata> ffol@ffol:~$ 
<stevieh> mach das mal als sudo bitte
<tata> das selbe 
<stevieh> sehr komisch...
<stevieh> aber ein ls -la /usr/bin geht?
<tata> ja geht 
<stevieh> dpkg -L software-properties-common geht auch?
<tata> ffol@ffol:~$ dpkg -L software-properties-common
<tata> dpkg-query: Paket »software-properties-common« ist nicht installiert
<tata> Verwenden Sie dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) zum Untersuchen von Archiven
<tata> und dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) zum Auflisten ihres Inhalts.
<tata> ffol@ffol:~$
<stevieh> na, dann isses wohl doch nicht installiert.
<tata> hä -.- ich hab sudo apt-get install python-software-properties ausgeführt 
<stevieh> das kenn ich wiederum nicht. 
<tata> naja danke schön :) jetzt geht es 
<koegs> tata: python-software-properties in quantal hat kein add-apt
<NF117_>  /dns NF117
<num7> Das hier wird WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /tmp/keyring-uhaLdO/pkcs11: Permission denied wird als Warunung ausgeben, wenn eine Skript starte und nicht als ein User, der der Rootgruppe angehört angemeldet bin. Was bedeutet das genau? Muss eine Skript irgendwie auf das "tmp-Verzeichnis" zugreifen können?
<num7> *ich ein Skript...
<dAnjou>  /tmp hat normalerweise 777
<dAnjou> da können alle rein
<dAnjou> die frage is, welche rechte pkcs11 hat
<dAnjou> und keyring-uhaLdO
<Gromit> dAnjou: /tmp hat 1777
<Gromit> um genau zu sein.
<dAnjou> Gromit: uuuhhhh
<dAnjou> -.-
<num7> dAnjou,  sind die Rechte nicht für die Unterverzeichnisse rekrusiv?
<dAnjou> drwx------  2 max  max  4,0K Feb 13 15:32 pulse-ixKtwz1jTVLn
<dAnjou> nö
<dAnjou> das liegt in /tmp/ bei mir
<dAnjou> drwx------  2 gdm  gdm  4,0K Feb 13 15:33 pulse-m2CXNFznlBlu
<dAnjou> und das
<num7> Gromit, hm? 1777 ? ich dachte  1. user 2. gruppe 3. andere und was is  dann Stelle 0. ?
<dAnjou> die rechte von irgendwas können also sonstwie sein
<dAnjou> num7: ach, das is nur nen sticky bit
<Gromit> num7: für ein System ein kleiner, aber feiner unterschied. ,-) 
<num7> sticky bit? 
<Gromit> num7: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sticky_Bit
<kubine> Title: Sticky Bit – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<num7> ein bit auf dem Stack?
<num7> *byte
<dAnjou> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte#Sonderrechte
<Gromit> num7: drwxrwxrwt 481 root root 16280 2013-02-13 16:42 /tmp/ <- das "t" vorne bei den Rechten ist von der "1" bei 1777
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dAnjou> Das Sticky-Bit („Klebrig“) hat auf modernen Systemen nur noch eine einzige Funktion: Wird es auf einen Ordner angewandt, so können darin erstellte Dateien oder Verzeichnisse nur vom Dateibesitzer gelöscht oder umbenannt werden. Verwendet wird dies z.b. für /tmp.
<dAnjou> is also nich so wichtig hier
<dAnjou> aber mach mal weiter Gromit, sein problem is ja noch nich gelöst
<ThreeM> und für android devices!
<num7> dAnjou, aber ist der aktuelle Nutzer auch Besitzer von der Datei im/tmp? der hat ja keine Rootrechte
<ThreeM> da hab ich letztens schön gekotzt, weil ich net gesehen hab das das bit gesetzt ist
<Gromit> ThreeM: ja nun, ich denke, für alle Linux/Unix derivate ist das wichtig. ,-) 
<dAnjou> ThreeM: du bist nich mehr in OT ;)
<dAnjou> num7: root ist auch nur ein "nutzer"
<dAnjou> und ich weiß nich, ob *dein* aktueller nutzer auch besitzer irgendwelche dateien in /tmp/ ist
<dAnjou> drwx------  2 max  max  4,0K Feb 13 15:32 pulse-ixKtwz1jTVLn
<dAnjou> drwx------  2 gdm  gdm  4,0K Feb 13 15:33 pulse-m2CXNFznlBlu
<dAnjou> das obere gehört mir, weil ich grad max bin
<dAnjou> das untere nich, weil ich nicht gdm bin
<num7> dAnjou,  also keyring-uhaLd0 gehört nicht dem aktuellen Benutzer sonder den anderen
<dAnjou> num7: ich hab keine ahnung, weil du es ja nicht zeigst
<num7> drwx------ 2 user    user    4096 Feb 11 16:56 keyring-uhaLdO
<dAnjou> und bist du "user"?
<num7> srwxrwxr-x 1 user user 0 Feb 11 16:56 pkcs11
<num7> ja
<num7> aber 1 und 2 sind keine sticky-bits?
<apollo13> doch, tmp hat sticky bit gesetzt
<num7> apollo13, ich meinte die 1 und 2 hinter den Rechten drwx------ 2 user    user    4096 Feb 11 16:56 keyring-uhaLdO
<num7> drwxrwxrwt  13 root root  4096 Feb 13 17:05 tmp
<dAnjou> num7: diese zahl spielt keine rolle
<dAnjou> num7: allerdings is das auch alles blödsinn grad. beschreib doch mal dein eigentliches problem.
<apollo13> num7: das ist nur die zahl der links/dirs im dir
<dAnjou> sofern vorhanden
<num7> hm eigentlich habt ihr meine Frage schon beantwortet xD
<exoon> weiß zuffällig jemand wo ich den port xdebug konfiguriere?
<exoon> hat sich erledigt, phpinfo wußte es.
<exoon> ich kenne mich mit den Mechanismen hier nicht aus. In dem Configfile haben vier Zeilen gefehlt. Wären die da gewesen, hätte xdebug nach der Installation über apt funktioniert. Wenn ich denke, dass das geändert werden sollte, wäre ein report auf launchpad sinnvoll?
<dirkk> hi, ich hab ein schnurloses gamepad, was auch von meinem ubuntu erkannt wird, allerdings wird keine Eingabe übertragen.
<dirkk> brauch ich da evtl bluetooth treiber?
<dirkk> kennt sich damit jemand aus?
<stevieh> mussu am besten mal syslog anschauen, was das Dingens sagt.
<dirkk> syslog?
<stevieh> tipp mal im Terminal dmesg ein, nachdem das Ding gepairt hat.
<dirkk> syslog: http://sebsauvage.net/paste/?08168b8de610cc4d#Llq2Bg49FyhVuRmUawg3p1rnLne8v3nic7FlM37jmXw=
<kubine> Title: ZeroBin (at sebsauvage.net)
<stevieh> dirkk: hmm... ab dieser Stelle weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter...
<dirkk> dmesg: http://sebsauvage.net/paste/?e7c68cf42fbb4989#Ln5E+Vlu78dT0pca+1Gm6kZZC+AmOJH80zfut/TqWWU=
<kubine> Title: ZeroBin (at sebsauvage.net)
<stevieh> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/tastenanschlaege-von-gamepad-hama-x-style-rf-w/#post-3842117
<dirkk> das bin ich nicht...
<stevieh> schon klar.
<koegs> er sieht das gerät, er hat das gerät verbunden, aber er kann damit nix anfangen, steht doch im output :)
<koegs> ubuntu weiss also einfach nicht was das für ein gerät ist
<jokrebel> …oO( hilft da auch "xev" vielleicht? )
<stevieh> da ich nicht daddel weiss ich noch nicht mal, wie ein freudenstab zu sehen ist, wenn er denn geht. Früher war das mal /dev/js0 und da n Wert zw. 0 und 255... aber das ist 20 Jahre her.
<dirkk> was ist xev?
<jokrebel> dirkk: Ein Konsolenbefehl der zeigt ob Tasten der Tastaur oder Maus überhaupt Werte liefern.
<dirkk> da tut sich garnichts
<stevieh> das würde mich auch wundern...
<jokrebel> dirkk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xev
<kubine> Title: xev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> wenn der schon sagt, dass er das device ignoriert, was soll da schon kommen... wieso lesen die leute nicht einfach mal das log wirklich...
<stevieh> so isses. da muss man rausbekommen, was das für ein input driver für nen Joystick sein muss und dann ganz tiiiiiieeeeef reinschauen.
<SirDidi> mein kile startet nicht mehr :( in der konsole sind leider steht allerdings keine fehlermeldung... weiß jemand was ich tun kann? es ist ubuntu 12.10 mit gnome3
<Ciko> hallo zusammen ich kann nicht auf windows8 partition zugreifen
<Ciko> fehlermeldung: windows wird benutzt
<Ciko> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413427/
<kubine> Title: windows zugriff › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> Ciko: steht doch da. windows ist nicht runtergefahren sondern im ruhezustand
<k1l_> Ciko: "The NTFS partition is hibernated. Please resume and shutdown Windows properly"…
<jokrebel> Ciko: Was konkret heist: Windows nochmal starten; _echt_ herunterfahren und nochmal versuchen.
<pkremer> hallo ich habe eine frage zur Soundkarte "Soundblaster X-fi HD". Habe mir die gekauft aber es geht nur der Ausgang für den Kopfhörer der optische Ausgang geht irgendwie nicht. kann mir da jemand helfen?
<pkremer> Habe ubuntu 12.10
<ppq> pkremer: wie ist denn die geräte-id? (kannst du mit lspci -knn ermitteln)
<pkremer> ist usb aber hier: Bus 002 Device 006: ID 041e:30d7 Creative Technology, Ltd 
<Ciko> soviel englisch kann ich auch
<k1l_> Ciko: und wodran haperts nun?
<Ciko> windows ist auch richtig heruntergefahren auch die mount rechte freigegeben
<jokrebel> pkremer: Mit optischem Ausgang hab ich keine Erfahrung, Google bringt mich aber auf http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&tl=de&u=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FSound_Blaster_X-Fi&anno=2 und http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&tl=de&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1637979&anno=2 vielleicht bringt Dich das ja auf die richtige Spur.
<kubine> Title: Google Übersetzer (at translate.google.de)
<beaver74> Ich wollte mir die Android-Tools installieren.. ist das das richtig PPA dazu? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/android-tools
<kubine> Title: “android-tools” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<ppq> pkremer: schau mal im alsa mixer, ob die anderen ausgänge vielleicht gemutet oder auf null gedreht sind. mit F6 wechselst du die soundkarte bei bedarf
<k1l_> beaver74: 12.10?
<beaver74> k1l_, sorry, 12.04
<pkremer> das intersannte ist dass das gerät erkannt wird es funktioniert ja auch aber nur nicht optisch :-(
<k1l_> beaver74: in dem ppa ist nichts für 12.04
<jokrebel> pkremer: Du weist, dass man Windows8 _zwingen_ muss, komplett herunter zu fahren? >/OT>
<Ciko> k1l_, ich habe windows natürlich richtig heruntergefahen
<pkremer> ich benutze aber kein Windows ^^
<ppq> pkremer: alsamixer meinte ich natürlich. bei meiner audigy2 gibt es im alsamixer einen switch "Analog/Digital Output Jack", damit kann man zwischen analoger und digitaler soundausgabe umschalten
<beaver74> k1l_, ups, stimmt
<Ciko> beim booten bekomme ich auch eine fehlermeldung: sda2 konnte nicht angehängt werden
<pkremer> habe da bereits alle einstellungen ausprobiert
<jokrebel> pkremer: "Windows is hibernated" behauptet das Gegenteil.
<k1l_> jokrebel: falscher nick
<jokrebel> oh sorry
<elementz> nabend. irgendwie habe ich probleme mit den ia32-libs seitdem ich nach 12.04 upgegradet habe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645647/ was kann das sein? 
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<elementz> apt-get instal -f hilft nix
<jokrebel> Ciko: : "Windows is hibernated" behauptet das Gegenteil.
<pkremer> im alsamixer kann man nicht viel einstellen alle regler (einer) auf maximum
<elementz> hm. ich sehe gerade apt-get -f install führt zu folgender anderer fehlermeldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1645647/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<pkremer> hier zum anschauen: http://de.store.creative.com/sound-blaster/sound-blaster-x-fi-hd/1-19829.aspx
<kubine> Title: Sound Blaster X-Fi HD Externe Soundkarte USB | Creative Store Deutschland (at de.store.creative.com)
<ppq> pkremer: sicher, dass du nicht die falsche soundkarte ausgewählt hast im alsamixer? mit F6 schaltest du durhc
<pkremer> mein alsamixer hat 3 tabs 1.) intern 2.) USB vermute meine neue 3.) Nvidia GPU dürfte HDMI sein
<ppq> usb kann auch eine webcam sein - auch eine ins notebook (falls zutreffend) verbaute
<pkremer> sind auch alle sichtbar
<ppq> kann ich mal ein 'lspci -knn | pastebinit' und ein 'dmesg | pastebinit' (letzteres gleich nach einem aus- und wieder anstecken) sehen?
<jokrebel> elementz: Hast Du denn apt-get -f install versucht?
<pkremer> webcam habe ich nicht ausserdem reagiert die soundkarte auf änderung der regler (lautstärke)
<pkremer> mom
<renom82> pkremer: welche alsa version?
<pkremer> gnome alsamixer V 0.9.7 vorhin installiert
<jokrebel> elementz: Bzw. können wir davon die Ausgabe auch sehn?
<renom82> pkremer: lies das mal > http://www.overclock.net/t/1227433/solved-creative-x-fi-titanium-hd-wont-work-in-ubuntu
<kubine> Title: [SOLVED]Creative X-Fi Titanium HD wont work in Ubuntu (at www.overclock.net)
<renom82> dürfte auch auf die usb variante zutreffen
<pkremer> ok mal sehen dass ich neuer bekomme
<jokrebel>  : elementz: . Und --- Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<renom82> und ich muss mein notebook zerlegen weil toshiba keinen service "deckel" verbaut hat um den lüfter zu reinigen
<pkremer> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.25.
<pkremer> also habe ich nur einen alten mixer 
<jokrebel> renom82: Sowas betreibt man ja auch normalerweise in nem Reinraum ;-) Alles weiter aber bitte in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<renom82> nee, der mixer hat nichts mit dem treiber zu tun
<pkremer> ok und der lässt sich nicht kompilieren
<bekks> Wieso kompilierst Du denn da was?
<pkremer> http://pastebin.com/db3cGX26
<kubine> Title: make[2]: Betrete Verzeichnis '/home/pkremer/alsa-driver-1.0.25/misc' make[2]: V - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pkremer> weil ich erst heute aktuell istalliert habe+
<pkremer> oder gibt es dafür ne repos?
<pkremer> package alsa-utils ist auf version 1.0.25
<renom82> pkremer: ich denk du hast schon die aktuelle version installiert?
<pkremer> ich glaube auch das ist nur gnome-alsamixer
<pkremer> denn alsa-utils ist ja 1.0.25
<bekks> Warum baust du alsa-driver denn manuell?
<pkremer> habe gemerkt dass ich es nicht brauche da ich ja bereits 1.0.25 habe. 
<renom82> pkremer: warum versuchst du dann was zu kompilieren?
<pkremer> hat sich schon erledigt, aber warum weil ich es nicht anders gefunden hatte
<renom82> wirst wohl weiter googeln müssen. ist ja schon was spezielles bei dir
<pkremer> nur der optische ausgang will nicht funktionieren
<renom82> pkremer: aber ich vermute mal, wenn kein geeigneter treiber (kernel,alsa) vorhanden ist, kannst du das knicken
<ciko> k1l_, hab windows richtig heruntergeladen
<ciko> die alte art windoof herunter zu fahren gibt es nicht man muss eine tastenkombination ausführen um es vollständig auszuschalten
<ciko> nur zu info wenn dieser fehler hier nochmal auftauchen sollte
<bekks> Man muss sich abmelden, und dann kann man auch richtig herunterfahren.
<approach> Soebend mein BruteForce Script gestartet... versuche meine Festplatte zu entschlüsseln, mal schauen wie es nach 23 St. aussieht xD
<approach> Dann habe ich den Wörterbuch komplett durch
<FUZxxl> Hallo!
<FUZxxl> Kennt einer von euch ein (Kommandozeilen-)Werkzeug zum finden doppelter Dateien?
<FUZxxl> Sollte ich ir sowas einfach selbst schreiben?
<approach> FUZxxl, http://www.netexpertise.eu/en/linux/find-duplicate-files-shell-script.html
<kubine> Title: Netexpertise » Find Duplicate Files with a Shell Script (at www.netexpertise.eu)
<approach> FUZxxl, kannst aber das Rad gerne neu erfinden
<FUZxxl> :-)
<approach> Kann man eine Externen Datenträger, welches Verschlüsselt ist mittels dd kopieren und es einbinden=?
<iCarly> FUZxxl: Vielleicht ist ja auch FSlint was für Dich.
<FUZxxl> Das Skript oben hat gefunzt
<FUZxxl> approach: Ja
<FUZxxl> Nutze -o loop
<approach> FUZxxl, das wäre echt nice... baue vll. gleich noch ne Thread funktion *muhaha*
<approach> und morgen Bewerbe ich mich bei BKA
<approach> muhaha
<FUZxxl> approach: Was ich damit meine, natürlich kannst du so die Verschlüsselung nicht knacken
<FUZxxl> Du kannst ihn aber *einhängen*
<FUZxxl> Dafür musst du - je nach Verschlüsselung - in der Regel ein Passwort kennen
<approach> FUZxxl, hab nen Bruteforce script gebaut
<approach> aber recht langsam ohne Threads
<FUZxxl> approach: Was genau willst du brute forcen?
<approach> Hab PW von externen Platte vergessen
<FUZxxl> Wie viele Zeichen?
<approach> ... Soebend mein BruteForce Script gestartet... versuche meine Festplatte zu entschlüsseln, mal schauen wie es nach 23 St. aussieht xD
<FUZxxl> Was für ein Verschlüsselungssystem?
<approach> Dann habe ich den Wörterbuch komplett durch
<FUZxxl> Dein Skript ist langsam.
<FUZxxl> Versucht es bei jedem Versuch, die Platte einzuhängen?
<jokrebel> !ot > all
<kubine> all: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<FUZxxl> sorry
<approach> FUZxxl, ja
<FUZxxl> Hast du Lust, das Bruteforce-Skript mal hochzuladen? Ist sicher interessant.
<approach> ist 10 Zeiler xD mom
<approach> FUZxxl, http://pastebin.com/yrqrbJTM
<kubine> Title: [Bash] #!/bin/bash DEVICE="/dev/sdb1" while read line; do echo "$line" echo - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> …und es hat immer noch nichts mit Ubuntu-Support zu tun. (Ob das überhaupt legal und deshalb im Sinne der Kanalregeln ist sei mal noch gar nicht betrachtet)
<approach> jokrebel, sry
<approach> Bin halt nur nach möglichkeiten am suchen, wie ich an meine daten zurück komme
<approach> meine andere spiegel platte hat sich mit technischen nem schaden verabschiedet 
<approach> :-/
<jokrebel> approach: Wir können nicht überprüfen, ob das _Deine_ Daten oder doch _fremde_ sind. Und eine Hilfe dabei, das zu knacken (noch dazu in einem offentlich gelogtem Kanal) wäre wohl mehr als zweifelhaft.
<approach_> jokrebel, was war gerade? pc abgestürzt
<jokrebel> approach: Wir können nicht überprüfen, ob das _Deine_ Daten oder doch _fremde_ sind. Und eine Hilfe dabei, das zu knacken (noch dazu in einem offentlich gelogtem Kanal) wäre wohl mehr als zweifelhaft.
<apollo13> mal abgesehen davon dass brute force umsonst ist bei ner ordentlichen verschlüsselung
<approach_> ja aber ich weis ja ich die platte verschlüssele hehe
<approach_> deswegen würde es klappen
<approach_> naja gut ich lass das ding laufen, mal gugen was in 23 st. passiert
<jokrebel> …ist aber nach wie vor nicht On-Topic hier ;-)
<david__> Moin Moin, derzeit nutze ich Lubuntu und habe ein Problem mit dem Google Chrome. Wenn ich mir Videos auf Youtube ansehe ist da so eine Art Ameisenfußball über dem eigentlichen Bild zu sehen.
<david__> Ich habe die "Hardwarebeschleunigte Video-Decodierung deaktivieren" auch schon aktiviert. Brachte aber leider keine Änderung. Hat jemand eine andere Idee?
<FUZxxl> david__: Hast du es mal mit einem anderen Browser probiert? Was für eine Graphikkarte nutzt du?
<david__> FUZxxl: Einen anderen Browser habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nicht probiert. Kann ich aber gleich gerne machen. Es ist nur eine Onboard Karte von Intel. GM960 oder so ähnlich
<david__> FUZxxl: Chromium funktioniert.. 
<FUZxxl> david__: Eventuell ist deine Google Chrome Version veraltet.
<FUZxxl> Wir empfehlen, nur Programme aus der Paketverwaltung zu installieren
<FUZxxl> (Also aus dem Softwarecenter)
<FUZxxl> Ich bin jetzt offline
<FUZxxl> Ich hoffe, ich konnte dir helfen
<david__> FUZxxl: auf jedenfall besten dank!
<david__> ich weiß jetzt immerhin das ich chromium als funktionierende alternative habe
<david__> damit kann ich gut leben!
<alami> hallo, kennt villeicht jemand den irssi-plugin-silc?
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-14
<skorpio> hallo, wie kann ich verhindern das rhythmbox pcm-volume auf 100% setzt?
<skorpio> benutze 12.04 mit rb 2.96
<skorpio> oder generell pcm immer unter 74% bleibt
<deem> hi. ich hab hier ein ubuntu 8.04 mit nem xfs error den ich nicht verstehe, bzw nicht weiß, wie ich den beheben kann. die platten haben ne gtp tabelle, darauf ein lvm und darin 3 partition wovon die größte xfs als fs nutzt und gerade ein wenig kaputt ist. http://pastebin.com/bRE4J8R4 http://pastebin.com/KaAecGy5
<kubine> Title: xfs error - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<apollo13> 8.04 und gpt und xfs? was kurioseres ist dir nimmer eingefallen? :þ
<deem> apollo13: ist ja nicht mein bier :D
<deem> wenns nach mir ginge wäre da kein solches lvm gefrickel drauf
<apollo13> deem: du hättest vlt chancen mit nem neueren treiber
<apollo13> und lvm ist kein gefrickel, die leute die kein lvm haben gehören gehaut
<apollo13> vlt bringt nen xfs_repair was, aber ich würde das nur mit nem aktuellen sysetm machen
<deem> apollo13: in dem zusammenhand ist lvm vielleicht nicht die beste wahl gewesen, zu mal das teil nen hw raid controller hat und man das darüber hätte abbilden können. 
<deem> apollo13: gerade hab ich da ein 12.04 recovery system laufen, aber bevor ich ein xfs_repair machen kann, muss die platte einmal gemountet werden und das klappt schon nicht
<apollo13> platte mounten?
<apollo13> deem: ich würde vorschlagen wenn schon partitionen zu mounten, aber xfs_repair braucht keine gemountete xfs partition
<deem> apollo13: das ist richtig, aber man muss die xfs partition einmal mounten, damit er das log syncen kann
<deem> ERROR: The filesystem has valuable metadata changes in a log which needs to
<deem> be replayed.
<apollo13> worst case -L (manpage lesen)
<deem> apollo13: das hab ich gelesen, aber das möchte ich nach möglichkeit umgehen
<deem> datenverlust is immer doof
<apollo13> nö
<apollo13> datenverlust ist egal
<apollo13> keine backups ist selber schuld
<joogi> hallo: woran kann es liegen das das kernel module von virtualbox nicht bauen will. Benutz den kernel '3.2.0-37-generic' dkms bricht fuer mich ohne ersichtlichen grund ab. make.log: http://pastie.org/6161484
<kubine> Title: #6161484 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<joogi> hab schon mehrfach purgen/reconfigure/kernel header neu installen probiert
<deem> joogi: welche virtualbox version nutzt du?
<joogi> deem: laut dkms 4.1.12
<deem> ah seh schon. ich glaube da gabs mal einen bug in der 4.1er version
<deem> installier dir mal 4.2.x
<joogi> moment
<joogi> deem: via externe quellen?
<deem> nutzt du nicht das oracle repo?
<joogi> ne hab das ausm standard repo genommen...
<joogi> also die ose variante
<deem> asöö.. hmm ich weiß nicht wo die die ose hernehmen, wenn das abe rne portierung von oracle ist wird das vermutlich auch diesen bug haben
<joogi> jo
<joogi> deem: also 4.2 macht genau den selbe fehler
<joogi> ich glaub langsam das es nicht an virtualbox liegt sondern das was mit dkms nicht stimmt
<deem> hm.. möglich wäre es. ich nutze hier selbst 3.2.0-37 und vbox 4.2.x und habe keine probleme mit dkms
<deem> kannst du mal eine genauere fehlermeldung nopasten? das make.log hatte ja wirklich keine fehlermeldung enthalten
<joogi> wo finde ich die
<joogi> die wuerde mich naemlich auch interessieren
<deem> hm.. im syslog oder womöglich direkt bei der installation in der shell?
<deem> wie baust du denn das kernelmodul?
<joogi> mit dkms build virtualbox/4.2.6
<joogi> shell sagt mir nichts
<joogi> ausser das ich in make.log schaun soll
 * LetoThe2nd bevorzugt die feige methode. -> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<deem> joogi: ich würde LetoThe2nd zustimmen. Führ das so mal aus
<joogi> deem das macht ja auch wieder nichts anderes
<LetoThe2nd> doch, weil das nämlich nen dkms-magmichnicht-fallback hat :P
<joogi> ja das hat auch die installations routine
<joogi> und auch das failed
<LetoThe2nd> hmkay
<joogi> und weder dmesg oder syslog sagt irgend was dazu -.-
<deem> vielleicht schreibt das aber was ins syslog
<deem> .. oder auch nicht :D
<joogi> so wenn ich daheim bin installier ichs einfach neu, das deutlich schneller wie da lang rumzuspielen aber danke fuer die hilfe :)
<yves__> Hallo
<yves__> Ich habe ein Problem mit der Installation von Kubuntu und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Also wen ich versuche kubuntu zu installieren komme ich ganz normal zur auswahl ob ausprobieren ode zu installieren. ich wähle installieren dann kommt die seite wo steht wegen festplatten grösse und so. Ich hake software von 3 anbitern an und automatische updates. SO jetzt kommt der fehler wen ich au next klicke läd er unendlich lange.
<yves__> ich habe mal 30 minuten gewartet aber er ging nie weiter weis wirklich nicht an was das es liegen könnte habe es im uefi modus probiert und auch im normalen . md5 summe stimmt überein . die cd habe ich auf fehler überprüfen lassen
<tomreyn> yves__: welche kubuntu-version ist das?
<yves__> 12.10
<tomreyn> kommst du mit dem webbrowser ins internet?
<tomreyn> das klingt mir als ob mit der netzwerkverbindung was nicht hinhaut
<yves__> ja bin ich zur zeit also in der Ausprobierversion
<tomreyn> ja, die live-cd. die sollte ja nen webbrowser haben
<tomreyn> firefox denke ich
<yves__> rekong heisst der
<yves__> aber wen ich kubuntu ausprobiere funktioniert alles es geht einfach nicht zum installieren 
<tomreyn> das heißt mit rekong kommst du ins internet?
<yves__> jop bin ich im moment
<joogi> ok sagt nen log was? syslog? oder gibts /var/log/install?
<yves__> ne var/log/install gibts leider nicht 
<joogi> ok
<yves__> so wies aussieht ist die installation ganz abgekakt nurnoch grauen hintergrund 
<tomreyn> yves__: was du probierne könntest ist mit der ubuntu-install-cd installieren und hinterher gnome runter und kubuntu-desktop drauf machen
<yves__> okey ich versuch es mal. danke
<tomreyn> wenn du nen schnellen download hast dann geht das am ende verutlich schneller als den fehler einzukreisen
<yves__> ok super werd ich versuchen danke. schönen tag noch 
<tomreyn> dir auch, und viel erfolg
<deem> man könnte auch die alternate installation nutzen und dann da direkt kubuntu als de auswählen
<tomreyn> gibts bei 12.10 nicht mehr
<tomreyn> mini.iso würde aber gehen schätz ich.
<deem> prinzipiell könnte man auch die server iso nehmen und da einfach den generic kernel installieren
<deem> aber warum wurde denn der alternate installer entfernt?
<apollo13> PXE boot und gut ist
<tomreyn> deem: das war canonical zu viel aufwand wohl
<manfredo> mgolisch:  bist du da?
 * manfredo stubst mgolisch  an
<manfredo> weiß sonst jemand wie man ein /dev/loop device mit luksOpen einbindet? 
<manfredo> "... Luksopen /dev/loop0p1 crypto" erzeugt den error " Gerät existiert nicht oder ist vor zugriffen geschützt
<tomreyn> manfredo: existiert /dev/loop0p1 denn?
<manfredo> existiert
<tomreyn> luksOpen als befehl gibts nicht, das ist ne option von cryptsetup
<manfredo> tomreyn:  also moment
<manfredo> ich habe mit " kpartx -av /dev/loop0 " die partitionen auf dem loop device gemountet, dann hat er "add  map loop0p1, loop0p2" erzeugt
<tomreyn> manfredo: ich vermute erzeugt hat kpartx noch nix, nur den kernel informiert dass dieses partitionen auf dem loop-device existieren
<tomreyn> damit sind die aber noch nicht loop-gemountet
<manfredo> mag sein, hab nur den einen befehlt für kparx ausfgeführt
<manfredo> das image was ich eingebunden habe mit dem loop ist verschlüsselt, dh. luksopen
<manfredo> tomreyn:  hilfst du mir fort zu fahren? muss nen backup von der platte ziehen, damit diese unverschlüsselt vorhanden sind
<tomreyn> okay also /dev/loop0 ist ein image was eine partitionstabelle und mehrere partitionen enthält. dass diese partitionen existieren hast du mit dem kpartx-befehl dem kernel verklickert. jetzt mach mal ein cat /proc/partitions und guck ob die partitionen dort angezeigt werden
<tomreyn> da müsste ja /dev/loop0p1 auftauchen wenn dein cryptsetup so funktionieren soll wie du's probiert hast
<tomreyn> manfredo: ^
<manfredo> tomreyn:  richtig, die loop dinger heißen bei mir jetzt dm-0 & dm-1
<manfredo> das stand irgendwo beim einbinden
<tomreyn> aha, also gibt's /dev/loop0p1 doch gar nicht?
<manfredo> gibt es
<manfredo> nennt sich dm-0
<tomreyn> äh, du meinst es ist ein symbolischer link auf /dev/mapper/dm-0 ?
<manfredo> ls -all /dev/mapper/ gibt mir so eine zeile aus " root root  7Feb 15:00 loop0p1 -> ../dm-0
<tomreyn> okay, das ist wohl ein symbolischer link
<manfredo> schätze den sollten wir jetzt bei cryptsetup luksOpen dm-0 crypto irgendwie angeben können?
<tomreyn> cyrptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/dm-0 loop0p1_crypt
<tomreyn> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/dm-0 loop0p1_crypt
<tomreyn> mäh, immer noch falsch, sorry
<tomreyn> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/mapper/loop0p1 loop0p1_crypt
<tomreyn> und das mit sudo falls du nicht schon als root arbeitest
<manfredo> "ist kein gültiges Luks-Gerät"
<tomreyn> hast du da vielleicht noch ein lvm oder so davor?
<manfredo> wovor? hmm ne
<tomreyn> also zwischen der rohen partition und dem verschlüsselten dateisystem
<manfredo> kann ich das irgendwo abfragen? glaube nicht
<tomreyn> lvmdiskscan
<tomreyn> bzw. lvscan
<manfredo> der findet keine partitionen von lvm
<manfredo> wie gesagt, das loop device ist eine image file, falls das was ausmacht
<tomreyn> dmsetup info /dev/dm-0
<tomreyn> sagt was?
<manfredo> name, state:aktive, read ahead 256, tables present Live, count 0 , number 0 , Major, minor 252,0 , number of target : 1 , UUID: oart1-loop0 tomreyn 
<manfredo> tomreyn:  glaub ich hab das problem
<manfredo> ich idiot... moment
<jokrebel> Gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit inerhalb des LAN ein GUI-Programm welches auf Rechner-A bereits läuft auf Rechner-B sichtbar zu machen?
<tomreyn> jokrebel: vnc, x forwarding
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: eigentlich nur vnc respektive desktop freigabe.
<dadrc> jokrebel, wenn es schon läuft, wird es ein bisschen eklig. Dann musste VNC mit Session-Sharing fahren
<LetoThe2nd> für x forwarding hätte das ding eigentlich schon auf dem remote-rechner starten müssen
<dadrc> ^
<dadrc> Ist aber, wenn ein Neustart des Programms in Frage kommt, die einfachere Option
<tomreyn> ah ich hatte das "bereits" überlesen
<LetoThe2nd> definitiiiiiief
<jokrebel> tomreyn: Möchte aber ja eben nicht den ganzen Desktop weiterreichen, sondern von Rechner-B aus _ein_ Programm das auf Rechner-A läuft auf -B zusätzlich sichtbar machen.
<manfredo> tomreyn:  ich idiot, war die falsche partition , das was ich hatte war wohl boot oder sowas
<dadrc> Ugh, zusätzlich?
<tomreyn> manfredo, yo, das ist jedenfalls keine cryptopartition
<manfredo> jetzt müsste ich theoretisch "sudo mount /dev/mapper/crypto1 /home/me/mnt" zum mounten benutzen können, crypto1 habe ich das device bei luksOpen genannt
<manfredo> bekomme aber ide meldung "mount:  unbekanntes Dateisystem LVM2_member
<manfredo> tomreyn: 
<tomreyn> manfredo: also doch LVM dazwischen
<manfredo> :) scheint so o.O sorry
<manfredo> anwender die nicht wissen was sie tun ^^
<jokrebel> Äh? Also wenn ich es auf A mit bestimmten Optionen starte, sehe ich es auf A, kann es aber ggf. auf B zusätlich anzeigen lassen?
<tomreyn> manfredo: macht ja nix, das vergisst man schnell mal wenn alles klappt. mach nochmal lvmdiskscan und lvscan jetz
<dadrc> jokrebel, das müsste mit NX gehen
<dadrc> Musst du aber vorher einrichten
<manfredo> 1 physical volume
<manfredo> passt also
<jokrebel> per ssh -Y(X) oder nest oder so geht da nichts?
<manfredo> mounten hat geklappt :) endlich, danke tomreyn 
<dadrc> jokrebel, nicht, wenn es auf 2 Displays gleichzeitig sein soll, soweit ich weiß
<tomreyn> manfredo: prima, freut mich. wenn du willst kannst du dir mit dd jetzt ne kopie des emtblätterten devices anlegen, das kannst du dann direkt mounten so wie man es normalerweise macht
<manfredo> tomreyn:  ich kopiere den inhalt einfach raus
<manfredo> :) aber danke für den tipp
<tomreyn> oder das ;)
<manfredo> tomreyn:  cp -r kopiert auch versteckte dateien?
<tomreyn> mit -a dann schon
<tomreyn> nee blödsinn
<tomreyn> -r reicht, ja
<tomreyn> -p willst du wahrscheinlich auch noch
<alami> hallo, warum finde ich diese package nicht bei mir irssi-plugin-silc
<alami> obwohl das hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi steht
<kubine> Title: Irssi › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> alami, steht anscheinend falsch drin
<dadrc> gibt's bei mir auch nicht
<alami> ja hast du auch 12.10?
<dadrc> ja
<deem> das paket gibts bei 12.04 auch schon nicht
<alami> und was ist die lösung?
<alami> oder weisst ihr warum das nicht mehr gibt
<deem> das paket gabs in hardy, lucid und oneiric
<alami> ja mehr nicht
<deem> seit 12.04 ist es nicht mehr drin
<dAnjou> deem: vielleicht hätte es das auch *noch* nicht gegeben ;)
<alami> aber debian hat das immer noch
<koegs> evtl. keinen maintainer mehr
<deem> dAnjou: möglicherweiße, herr duden :P
<dadrc> (From Debian) RoQA; orphaned, dead upstream; Debian bug #638610
<dadrc> Gab es mal für 12.04, nicht mehr.
<tomreyn> alami: silc an sich ist schon lange auf dem absteigenden ast
<tomreyn> und das plugin hatte leider keine überzeugende codequalität
<jokrebel> Soweit ich das verstehe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xpra könnte xpra doch in die gesuchte Richtung gehn, oder?
<kubine> Title: Xpra - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: nein, weil das programm schon *in* xpra gestartet werden muss, und auch nur an einer stelle gleichzeitig gezeigt werden kann.
<jokrebel> schade
<manfredo> gibt es ne log datei, die mir anzeigen kann ob der letzte cp vorgang erfolgreich war, denn das system wurde wohl unerwartet herruntergefahren
<ppq> manfredo: normalerweise nicht, nein. überprüf doch einfach mit md5sum, ob die kopie intakt ist.
<tomreyn> ich glaub das war ne rekursive kopie, dann brauchst du eher sowas: diff -qr <quellverzeichnis> <zielverzeichnis>
<manfredo> danke euch
<num7> ,
<matzexh> ich wollte steam (64 bit) auf ubuntu 12.10 64bit aus dem software center installieren, dabei ist das software center gecrashed und nun kommt bei jedem installationsversuch von steam nur noch: "E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zurückgehaltene defekte Pakete."Die folgenden Pakete haben unerfüllte Abhängigkeiten: steam64 : Hängt ab von: steam (= 1.0.0.26) E: Probleme können nicht korrigiert werden, Sie haben zu
<matzexh> rückgehaltene defekte Pakete."
<dadrc> Ist eh nur ein wrapper für das 32-bit steam
<dadrc> Mach mal ein Terminal auf und guck, ob sich Steam mit `sudo apt-get remove steam64` deinstallieren lässt
<matzexh> dadrc, Paket »steam64« ist nicht installiert, wird also auch nicht entfernt.
<dadrc> na immerhin.
<dadrc> was sagt `sudo apt-get install -f`?
<matzexh> dadrc, bei -f ist alles ok. ja, weiß ich. Wenn ich "sudo apt-get install steam" mache, kommt: steam:i386 : Hängt ab von: libgl1-mesa-dri:i386 soll aber nicht installiert werden
<dadrc> dann installier es halt explizeiz
<dadrc> ... explizit
<matzexh> das libgl...? dann kommen weitere abhängigkeiten
<tata> join ffol
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> hi, ist es möglich ati und nvidia treiber gleichzeitig zu installieren, würde gerne auf einem usb stick ubu installieren und zwischen zwei rechnern wechseln
<ppq> pwgeneeg6ahSh: nein, das geht nicht, die vertragen sich nicht. du kannst aber einfach die freien treiber nutzen. oder einen proprietären und einen freien.
<pwgeneeg6ahSh> ok danke
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> ppq: das stimmt so nicht
<Fuchs> Du kannst beide gleichzeitig installieren, nur nicht beide gleichzeitig aktiv haben. 
<Fuchs> Da aber udev im besten Fall ein auto-load macht ...
<dadrc> Die Pakete conflicten, Fuchs
<Fuchs> echt? Dann hat Ubuntu aber geschlampt 
<Fuchs> massiv 
<Fuchs> Danke fuer die Info :) 
<Fuchs> (man kann es dann aber trotzdem, nur so am Rande) 
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht so sein muss, sollte man vielleicht mal 'nen Bug filen
<Fuchs> kann sein, dass es da bei den von Ubuntu gebauten Paketen wirklich einen Konflikt gibt, doch
<Fuchs> die Treiber (und deren OpenGL Bibliotheken) koennen aber rein theoretisch gleichzeitig installiert sein (andere Distributionen erlauben es)
<dadrc> Klar, aber wenn es an sich machbar ist, wär es doch schön, wenn es auch mit den Paketen gehen würd
<ppq> Fuchs: manuell installiert habe ich das auch schonmal gemacht, ja.
<ppq> aber sowas empfehle ich niemandem
<Fuchs> ich auch nicht
<daswort> Ich habe gerade LO 4 herunter geladen und installiert (sudo dpkg -i *.deb). Und es startet immer noch 3.6 :(
<daswort> Muss wohl alle Starter nach opt ändern :(
<dAnjou> daswort: deinstallier 3.6 einfach
<dAnjou> so wie in *allen*tutorials beschrieben
<daswort> das hilft ja nicht, wie gesagt es gibt keine starter. Da ist kopieren einfacher als alle von null auf neu zu erstellen.
<ppq> daswort: es gibt starter
<ppq> daswort: du musst aber in DEBS/desktop-integration/ noch das eine paket installieren
<daswort> Auch gerade gemerkt, danke. 
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-15
<nunatak> moin. ich wollte mir eben auf mein 12.04 system, das ich mit der gnome 3 shell desktopumgebung nutze den KDE dektop aufspielen. leider meckert synaptic immer wegen irgendwelcher nicht auflösbaren abhängigkeiten. 
<dadrc> nunatak, mach dir mal ein Terminal auf und versuch da, mit `sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop`, KDE zu installieren
<dadrc> Das sollte ordentliche Fehlermeldungen produzieren
<dadrc> Die kannst du uns dann in 'nem Pastebin geben
<nunatak> dadrc bzw. kde-standard. ich will nur die desktopumgebung und nicht das komplette paket an anwendungen.
<dadrc> Ja, gut, dann eben das da.
<fist> guten morgen, ich habe etwa fünf versionen eines progs in jeweils unterordnern prog2012.1 prog2012.2 etc. dort liegt im unterordner bin jeweils die startdatei. kann ich einen allgemeinen shortcut einrichten, so dass ich von überall prog20122& ausführen kann
<fist> entsprechend prog20121&, falls ich die andere version brauche. aktuell mache ich immer /opt/ordner/ordner/prog2012.2/bin/prog&
<LetoThe2nd> fist: /usr/local/bin.
<fist> okay ich suche
<nunatak> dadrc, das gleiche: http://pastebin.com/3Yi2cNYg
<dadrc> nunatak, war zu erwarten, aber so kann ich mir die Fehler mal angucken :)
<nunatak> wobei mein system zur zeit ohnehin manchmal seltsame hänger hat und X gelegentlich abstürzt wenn zwei monitore dran sind. vielleicht mach ich mich einfach mal dran und installiere komplett neu.
<dadrc> nunatak, irgendwelche PPAs aktiv?
<fist> LetoThe2nd: hast du vllt eher ein stichwort, wie diese "shortcuts" bezeichnet werden? shortcut liefert mir immer irgendwas mit keyboard und "binden" geht immer auf den bind befehl :/
<dadrc> Die Fehlermeldung sieht ein wenig danach aus.
<LetoThe2nd> fist: symbolic links.
<LetoThe2nd> fist: man ls
<nunatak> dadrc, ich hatte verschiedene fremdquellen aktiv. die habe ich aber vorhin alle deaktiviert, weil ich dachte, dass es vielleicht daran liegen kann
<nunatak> kann natürlich sein, dass über vremdquellen einige der benötigten pakete auf neuere versionen aktualisiert wurden und jetzt nicht zurückgesetzt werden, da sonst andere anwendungen nicht mehr funktionieren
<dadrc> nunatak, und danach auch die Paketlisten aktualisiert?
<nunatak> dadrc, sischa!
<nunatak> ;)
<dadrc> Gut gut.
<dadrc> Moment, muss mal was nachgucken
<fist> LetoThe2nd: danke sehr
<dadrc> Ok, die Pakete stimmen schon mal
<dadrc> nunatak, hast du precise-updates aktiv?
<nunatak> dadrc, mom. sorry, war kurz weg
<nunatak> dadrc, ja ist aktiv
<nunatak> dadrc, und auch precise-backports
<dadrc> In Backports sind, soweit ich weiß, keine KDE-Pakete
<dadrc> nunatak, probier mal apt-get -f install kde-standard
<nunatak> also mit sudo natürlich?
<dadrc> jo, klar
<nunatak> ;)
<nunatak> -f für force??
<nunatak> dadrc, sagt er genau das gleiche
<nunatak> naja.
<nunatak> ich muss jetzt weg. werd mich später wieder diesem problem zuwenden. danke für deine hilfe!
<dadrc> -f für force, ja
<manfred> kann mir bitte einer mal die log von gestern zwischen 15-18 in einen pastebin schreiben
<Guest91279> *pasten , dort steht ne info die ich brauche
<k1l> Guest91279: irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Guest91279> thx
<Quacero> hallo leute, im wiki hatten wir mal eine coole seite wo programme usw zum handling von doppelten verzeichnissen, leeren ordner usw. kurz um was es für tools gibt um ordnung auf der festplatte zu machen, weiss jmd wo ich die wiederfinde?
<k1l> geraade nicht aber fdupes und fslint sind z.b. 2 suchbegriffe/programme
<Quacero> ja fslint ist das tool, die seite finde ich auch gleich, jedoch suche ich die Übersichtsseite wo alle diese tools vorgestellt wurden ;-)
<k1l> !datensicherung > Quacero hier ist nen kleiner abschnitt
<kubine> Quacero hier ist nen kleiner abschnitt: Informationen zu Datensicherung finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung
<ring0> würdet ihr eher die nutzung von dia oder dia-gnome empfehlen? ich denke da an, xchat und xchat-gnome
<Quacero> @k1l , kubine danke aber das ist es leider auch nicht :( naja ich werds schon noch finden
<dadrc> ring0, ich wusste bis heute nicht mal, dass es dia-gnome gibt
<ring0> dadrc, ich habe vor installation die pakete gecheckt ;)
<swed1> Hallo, ich benutze das Paket josm-latest auf einem ubuntu12.04 Rechner. Seit einiger Zeit zeigt josm mir an das ich aktualisieren sollte. Wenn ich aber ein apt-get upgrade laufen lasse, aktualisiert mir das josm nicht. Wie kann ich das beheben?
<dadrc> warten, bis jemand die neuste Version von josm packt und solange den Updatecheck von josm ausmachen
<swed1> wie sehe ich denn welche version über die paketverwaltung erhältlich ist?
<dadrc> wenn das programm selber keine option dafür hat, `apt-cache policy <paketname>`
<geser> oder "apt-cache madison <paketname>"
<swed1> ok danke
<dadrc> geser, madison zeigt nicht an, welche Version gerade installiert ist, oder?
<geser> dadrc: nein, aber welche verfügbar sind
<gamer1990> Nutzt von euch jemand remmina (Remotedesktop-Client/Verwaltung) und hat häufig Probleme im Bezug darauf das es sich aufhängt oder einfach nur abstürzt? (Ubuntu 12.04 hab ich hier auf meinem NB im Einsatz)
<ppq> bei mir läuft es gut, gamer1990 
<dadrc> Ich benutz remmina auch, aber es läuft gut.
<dadrc> Fehlermeldungen?
<gamer1990> Keine Fehlermeldungen, manchmal schmiert es ohne Meldung ab, und manchmal kommt dann das Fenster 'Ubuntu encountered an error' o.ä. aber ist auch nicht wirklich aufschlussreich.
<dadrc> Kannst du den Fehler reproduzieren? Wenn ja, start remmina mal aus einem Terminal, da sollte dann eigentlich mehr drinstehen
<gamer1990> Reprodozieren leider nein, das geschiet sporadisch, und meistens dann wenn ichs am wenigsten gebrauchen kann.
<gamer1990> Ich kanns zwar auch mal mit gdb laufen lassen, aber sind leider keine debugging-symbols dabei, und finde sie auch nicht als pkg zum nachlegen.
<sven_> Guten Tag.  Ist hier jemand anwesend der sich mit der Problematik CSS unter Linux auskennt?
<TheInfinity> !frag > sven_ 
<kubine> sven_: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<gamer1990> mh ok es mit gdb laufen zu lassen macht null sinn...
<dadrc> gamer1990, dann würd ich einfach mal remmina  aus einem Terminal starten, bis du eine ordentliche Fehlermeldung kriegst. Ganz ohne wird es sehr schwer, die Ursache zu finden
<dadrc> Du könntest nach einen Absturz auch mal in der ~/.xsession-error gucken, ob da was steht
<deem> gamer1990: ich glaube da hat remmina nen bug. das macht bei mir auch ganz seltsame dinge :)
<sven_> Ok, Problem : CSS -> Spiel gemeint, mit Steam Installiert. Startet ohne Probleme. Jedoch im Spiel Starkes Ruckeln, und sinusförmige Schwankungen der CPU Auslastung (bis maximum)   Lösungsansätze die schon gemacht wurden : CPU auf volen takt laufen lassen (i5 3570) alles auf low was Grafikeinstellungen betrifft. Vsync aus
<geser> gamer1990: die Debug-Symbole sind in seperaten Paketen in einem eigenem Repository, siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<kubine> Title: DebuggingProgramCrash - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<num7> Wann wir eigentlich immer was in eine .log-Datei reingeschreiben? nur bei erros und beim booten? Ich teste gerade den Befehl "tail -f" um Änderung in "/var/log/syslog" zu sehen.
<num7> *wird
<ring0> geser, leider gibt es das für remmina nicht. lediglich ein dev paket, das aber auch nur in oneiric
<gamer1990> (remmina:8517): Gdk-WARNING **: remmina: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.    Das könnte einer meiner Abstürze gewesen sein.
<gamer1990> Das man noch ein weiteres Repo braucht, denn ich hab sehr viele Pakete zur Auwahl die hinten nen dbg haben.
<TheInfinity> sven_: welches spiel, welche hardware?
<gamer1990> "braucht, überrascht mich," da fehlte grad die hälfte...
<geser> gamer1990: es gibt -dbg und -dbgsym (seperates Repository). Erstere werden nur erstellt, wenn es der Debian-Paketmaintainer für sinnvoll erachtet, während die -dbgsym Pakete automatisch erstellt werden beim Paketbau
<ring0> geser, ah, interessant
<gamer1990> mhm, definitiv wieder was gelernt \o/ danke
<ring0> in dem repo gibt es auch tatsache etwas für dein remmina ;)
<sven_> Counterstrike Source, CPU: i53570, ATI HD 5870 Vapor X , 8GB RAM Corsair, SSD Samsung 830 series 120GB, was brauchst du noch für infos?
<sven_> nachtrag: i5  3570 , motherboard asrock z77
<koegs> welcher AMD-Treiber installiert?
<sven_> fglrx-amdcccle-experimental-9 Version 2:9.010-0ubuntu0.3
<sven_> fglrx-experimental-9 Version 2:9.010-0ubuntu0.3
<koegs> du könntest probieren ob du mit dem AMD-Treiber von der Homepage mehr Glück hast
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sven_> habe 3 monitore muss ich vl erwähnen.
<ring0> gibt es einen bestimmten grund die experimental version zu nutzen?
<sven_> beim starten von steam wurde dieser momentan installiete treiber verlangt, mit den anderen hat es nicht funktioniert
<sven_> nur der experimental treiber hat funktioniert im bezug auf das spiel
<ring0> also scheint es einen bestimmten zu grund geben
<sven_> bei den anderen treibern hat das spiel nicht gestartet
<koegs> dann bleibt nur AMD oder Steam fragen :(
<sven_> ok danke
<ksk> moin
<ksk> ich hatte mir vor ein paar tagen auf nem frischen 12.10 den aptitude installiert. ein aptitude install wine brachte dann direkt eine kaputte situation (unauflösbare debs) - mit apt gings
<ksk> ist ubuntu nichtso into aptitude?
<ksk> s/debs/deps
<ring0> !aptitude > ksk
<kubine> ksk: Informationen zu aptitude finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/aptitude
<ring0> ksk, es gibt da wohl noch einen multiarch-bug, weswegen aptitude derzeit nicht empfohlen wird
<ring0> ksk, allerdings sollte nur 11.10 und 12.04 betroffen sein
<ksk> mhhm, da steht immerhin ein hinweis, danke schonmal. ich stells mal nach wenn ich lust und zeit hab ;)
<Log> Hallo zusammen!
<dadrc> hu
<Log> Kann mir vielleicht jemand bei meinem kleinen Problem helfen? Ich würde gerne die Symbole in der Starter-Leite verkleinern, aber im Systemmenu gibt es bei mir diesen Schieberegler nicht!!! Woran kann das liegen? Google habe ich schon gefragt, aber das brachte keine Erleuchtung
<dadrc> Log: Unity?
<dadrc> Wenn ja, die Einstellung müsste im compizconfig-settings-manager zu finden sein
<Log> Ja, nehme ich an. Ich habe das ganz normale 12.04 (mehr oder weniger frisch installiert).
<Log> Wenn ich auf dem Desktop einen Rechtsklick mache und dann "Hintergrund des Schreibtisch ändern" klicke, sollte ich dort doch eigentlich den Schieberegler finden, oder?
<Log> Wo finde ich diesen manager dadrc ?
<dadrc> Wenn er installiert ist:     "System -> Einstellungen -> CompizConfig Einstellungs-Manager"
<dadrc> Sonst erstmal compizconfig-settings-manager installieren
<dadrc> Hier sind dann die Optionen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Compiz_Einstellungen#Arbeitsflaeche-Ubuntu-Unity-Plugin
<kubine> Title: Unity Compiz Einstellungen › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Log> danke dadrc  den installiere ich jetzt erstmal....
<Log> ok dadrc  der compizconfig-settings-manager ist installiert
<dadrc> Na dann, starten und in den Unity-Einstellungen so anpassen, wie du willst.
<Log> hmmm ich dachte eigentlich dass ich mich schon ein wenig mit PCs auskenne, aber dafür bin ich wohl doch zu doof.  Ich bekomme es nämlich nicht hin ^^
<dadrc> Wo hängt es denn?
<Log> Meine geänderten Einstellungen werden nicht übernommen. 
<dadrc> Gespeichert?
<dadrc> Hab gerade kein CCSM hier, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war der Speicherbutton irgendwo unten links
<Log> ich habe da keinen "speichern" button. Aber selbst wenn ich das ccsm schliesse und neu starte sind die anpassungen noch da. er übernimmt also meine einstellungen, aber es ändert sich nichts...
<dadrc> Ok, dann log dich einmal aus und wieder ein
<Log> Klar..."have you tried turning it off and on again?" daran liegt es ja gerne mal :-)
<Log> so, da bin ich wieder dadrc 
<Log> neu gebootet, geht nicht....
<Log> argh
<dadrc> bleh, Moment. Ich guck mal kurz, ob ich eine VM mit Unity finde.
<dadrc> Log, ich seh gerade, dass das mit den neusten Updates eigentlich tatsächlich über die normalen Einstellungen funktionieren sollte.
<dadrc> Hast du dein Ubuntu komplett aktualisiert?
<Log> ja
<Log> das letzte mal gerade eben
<Log> :)
<dadrc> Und trotzdem hast du die Optionen auf dem Screenshot hier nicht? http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity/101415#101415 
<kubine> Title: How can I configure Unity? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<db> hi. ich habe hier einen HP pavilion desktop PC mit "recovery partition", von der man windows neu installieren kann. ich würde jetzt gerne mein windows7 neu installieren. hat jemand erfahrung damit, meine frage ist, würde das meine linux-partitionen kaputtmachen?
<dadrc> Ich weiß nicht genau, ob der Windows-Installer die Platte formattiert, aber ich würds nicht ausprobieren wollen ohne Komplettbackup
<db> ja, backup ist nicht das problem, ich hab alles wichtige gebackupt, hab nur keine lust alles neu installieren zu müssen ;)
<dadrc> Also, was die eine Windows-Installation auf jeden Fall schrottet, ist grub
<db> das blöde ist, dieses recovery-tool ist halt für luser, und hält sich völlig bedeckt darüber, was es denn eigentlich genau machen wird.
<db> ja, damit rechne ich auch
<Log> Nein, die Optionen habe ich nicht dadrc! So sieht das Fenster bei mir aus: http://www.imgimg.de/bild_Bildschirmfotovom201302151915137adace3dpng.png.html
<kubine> Title: imgimg.de - Dein Bilderhoster zum Bilder hochladen - Bildschirmfotovom201302151915137adace3dpng.png (at www.imgimg.de)
<dadrc> d
<dadrc> ... db, eventuell wissen die Leute in ##windows mehr darüber, was das Recovery-Tool genau macht
<dadrc> Wir hier können dir nur raten, vorher ein Backup zu machen :)
<db> hm.. ja.. ich hatte gehofft, jemand mit linuxerfahrung hätte das vielleicht schon hinter sich :)
<db> danke trotzdem.
<dadrc> db, könntest noch in #ubuntu-de-offtopic fragen, da sind auch noch ein paar Leute, die nicht hier sind
<db> aha
<dadrc> Log, tut mir leid, ich hab gerade kein Unity hier, aber wenn du ein bisschen Geduld hast, findet sich bestimmt jemand, der dir dabei helfen kann
<Log> Vielen dank schonmal für deine Unterstützung dadrc ! Ich hab alle Zeit der Welt, :-)
<db> philosophische frage... gebt ihr eurem PC mit dual-boot unter windows und linux den gleichen namen? :D
<beaver74> db, das gehört hier zwar nicht hin.. aber ich würde das nicht tun, der Systemname und die IP unterscheiden sich hier auf einem Dualbootsystem
<db> hm. ja.
<beaver74> db, ich hab unter Windows einfach ein -win angehängt
<db> macht sinn.
<koegs> seh ich keinen sinn drin, hier haben die rechner unter win und linux den gleichen namen, gleiche ip, gleicher username :)
<db> wahrscheinlich ist es vollkommen egal ;)
<beaver74> ich weiß auch nicht was mich damals diesen Weg einschlagen ließ :)
<db> http://xkcd.com/910/   (relevant)
<kubine> Title: xkcd: Permanence (at xkcd.com)
<koegs> !ot > db
<kubine> db: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<db> schon gut, bin schon fertig ;)
<db> dadrc: für die akten - es funktioniert. auf ##windows hat das einer behauptet, und er hatte recht - das recovery ding hat nur die windowspartition plattgemacht. und den bootloader natürlich.
<dadrc> db, gut zu wissen, danke :)
<db> danke für den tip mit ##windows :)
<db> danke für die hilfe, und nen schönes wochenende! cu
<nevchen> nabend
<daswort> hi
<u1neb> hallo, warum bekomme ich beim ersten mal beim verbinden per ssh die Angabe "ECDSA key fingerprint..." obwohl ich auf dem Zielsystem in der Datei ~/.ssh/authorized_keys einen RSA key hinterlegt habe?
<dadrc> der Key hat nichts mit dem Hash zu tun
<koegs> weil dein System die Gegenstelle noch nicht kennt...
<u1neb> ich blick das nicht
<dAnjou> u1neb: das eine ist zur authorisierung, das andere zur authentifizierung
<u1neb> ich erwarte, dass es mit RSA key fingerprint... anzeigt
<koegs> wenn du dich mit dem system zum ersten mal verbindest, wird ein Fingerprint des Systems bei dir lokal abgelegt
<koegs> damit man ggf. mitkriegt das auf der IP plötzlich jemand unerwartetes antwortet und du diesem system nicht aus versehen deinen usernamen und dein passwort verrätst
<dAnjou> u1neb: dieser fingerprint hat *nix* mit deinem key zu tun
<dAnjou> dieser fingerprint soll lediglich den host authentifizieren
<u1neb> ahja
<u1neb> und warum zeigt mir "ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub -l" auf dem Server, dass es ein 2048 bit key ist? Ich verwende aber laut "ssh-keygen -f .ssh/id_rsa.pub -l" hier bei mir einen 8192 bit public key.
<koegs> weils zwei verschiedene keys sind?
<u1neb> Muss denn in der /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub nicht der key von ~/.ssh/authorized_keys drin sein?
<dAnjou> u1neb: nochmal
<dAnjou> 22:02:01 < dAnjou> u1neb: dieser fingerprint hat *nix* mit deinem key zu tun
<koegs> in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys auf dem Zielsystem packst du den Inhalt von ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub deines lokalen Users
<u1neb> wie wird der /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key.pub eigentlich erzeugt?
<u1neb> In Kombination aus meinem lokalen ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub?
<koegs> -.-
<u1neb> sorry, mein Kopf ist gerade am rauchen.
<koegs> [22:11:33] < dAnjou> 22:02:01 < dAnjou> u1neb: dieser fingerprint hat *nix* mit deinem key zu tun 
<dAnjou> lol
<u1neb> ich habe mich nur wegen der Anzeige "ECDSA key fingerprint..." immer gewundert, weil im Wiki steht da gleich "RSA key fingerprint...". Also gilt das nur für lokale Verbindungen ohne Internet?
<apollo13> du willst nachschauen was RSA und ECDSA beudeteun
<apollo13> bedeuten*
<nevchen> bis demnächst
<u1neb> Aber ist ein ecdsa-sha2-nistp256 key authorisierung nicht zu unsicher für die authorisierung?
<u1neb> -authorisierung
<apollo13> wenn schon Authentifizierung
<u1neb> ECDSA wurde geknackt steht hier http://os4.org/wiki/ssh_scp_-_sicherheit_und_geschwindigkeit.html
<kubine> Title: ssh_scp_-_sicherheit_und_geschwindigkeit [Wissen] (at os4.org)
<u1neb> apollo13: sorry.
<apollo13> u1neb: und wo hat der referenzen dazu?
<dAnjou> u1neb: kennst du den unterschied zwischen Authentifizierung und Autorisierung?
<apollo13> u1neb: es ist keine gute idee halbschwindligen seiten im internet was zu glauben ;)
<u1neb> hm.
<u1neb> dAnjou: ja kenne ich jetzt :)
<Log2002> dadrc: kurze Frage, hast du schon jemanden gefunden der mir ggf. helfen kann?
<ThreeM> O_o
<dadrc> Log2002, frag ruhig einfach noch mal. Das Problem ist ja anscheinend, dass dein 12.04 den Einstellungsdialog für die Launchericons nicht anzeigt...
<Log2002> Richtig, hallo nochmal an alle. Ich habe folgendes Problem:  Ich kann in bei meinem Ubunt 12.04 (Unity, System ist aktuell) nicht die Größe der Icons auf dem Desktop und im Starter anpassen. Leider habe ich im Einstellungsdialog unter: "Rechte Maustaste af dem Desktop -->  Hintergrund des Schreibtischs ändern"  keinen Schieberegler am unteren Ende um die Größe der Icons festzulegen. Eine Installation des CompizConfig Managers 
<Log2002> en die Größe der Icons anzupassen. Hat jemand noch eine Idee?????
<Log2002> dadrc:  Ich habe folgenden Thread gefunden: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/groesse-unity-startleiste-aendern/
<kubine> Title: Größe Unity Startleiste ändern › Unity (Ubuntu) › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<Log2002> allerdins starte ich nicht explizit in Unity-2d sondern in Unity. Das impliziert doch, dass es Unity.3d ist, oder?
<dadrc> ja
<Log2002> ach ich geb es gleich auf. dann muss ich eben mit den Monster-Icons leben! :-D
<Log2002> dadrc: ich habe was rasgefunden; ich habe mittels "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" erfahren, dass doch nur das 2d System läuft, aber warum?
<dadrc> Schlechte Grafiktreiber?
<Log2002> ja, ich glaube ich habe die lösung....versuche mal einen alternativen GraKa-Treiner
<Log2002> ich boote mal eben neu
<Log2002> melde mich gleich nochmal 
<log> ja toll dadrc , jetzt fühle ich mich verarscht! Es lag wirklich nur am Treiber! :-) ich NAP
<log> vielen dank für die Unterstützung, große Klasse!
<dadrc> =)
<log> und auf einmal ballert der GraKa-Lüfter auch nichtmehr ununterbrochen.....ach, herrlich!
<Guest66559> hallo
<Guest66559> Ich schaue mir gerade kubuntu an. KDE gefällt mir recht gut, allerdings habe ich einige probleme bei der bedienung. Gibt es eine art führung?
<bullgard4> Guest66559: Für Kubuntu allgemein?
<Guest66559> Naja ich habe bisher nur Ubuntu mit Unity benutzt und komme mir halt nun etwas verloren vor
<bullgard4> Guest66559: Ich such mal...
<Guest66559> thx :-)
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<kubine> Title: Einsteiger › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<bullgard4> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kubuntu_Installation
<kubine> Title: Kubuntu Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Guest66559> also ich bi neigentlich auf der Suche nach einem System für meinen Stick. vielleicht ist da auch ein anderes ubuntu besser geeigenet..
<bullgard4> www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWxJhwQLgWg
<bullgard4> Guest66559: Das ist ziemlich unabhängig voneinander.
<Guest66559> Heißt?
<bullgard4> Guest66559: Das heißt, Du kannst Dir sowohl ein Ubuntu, als auch ein Kubuntu, als auch ein Xubuntu auf einen Stick kopieren (mit etwa gleicher Schwierigkeit oder leichtigkeit).
<Guest66559> das ist klar aber xfce kam mir etwas benutzerfreundlicher vor. was frisst denn weniger ressis? ubuntu mit unity ist fürn stick eher weniger was
<bullgard4> Guest66559: Xubuntu
<Guest66559> also xfce
<bullgard4> Ja.
<Guest66559> hat xubuntu ne anständige paketverwaltung?
<bullgard4> Ja.
<Guest66559> welche?
<bullgard4> Na, das ist dieselbe wie bei allen*ubuntus": Sie heißt APT.
<Guest66559> *kopftisch* hätt ich drauf komen können sry
<Guest66559> kann ich das ubuntu software center auf xubuntu installieren?
<bullgard4> Das weiß ich nicht auswendig.
<Guest66559> kk ich such mal selbst aber ich installier mir auf jeden fall xubuntu mal auf stick. einzige
<bullgard4> Kann ich Dir sehr empfehlen.
<Guest66559>  sry... einzige angst die ich habe ist, das ich wenn ichs vom anderen stick installiere wieder der bootloader abspackt
<bullgard4> Ja. Dann mußt Du hier im Kanal fragen, was zu tun ist.
<Guest66559> das problem hatte ich bei ubuntu und ner USB Platte. schön vom stick installiert, der bootloader war aufm stick und das system auf der platte -.-
<Guest66559> naja ich meld mich bei fehlern , danke soweit 
<dadrc> das software  center ist eh dabei
<Guest66559> kk danke bb
<renom82> hat jemand erfahrung mit android´s mtp oder ptp protokoll unter ubuntu 12.10? mir geht es da eigentlich nur um datenübertragung
<dadrc> funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut mit fuse
<renom82> dadrc: hast auch schon die mtp-tool getestet?
<dadrc> Nö, einfach über fuse gemounted, geht
<renom82> ok
<dadrc> Was klapptn nicht?
<renom82> ich habs noch garnicht probiert. wollte erstmal schauen welche möglichkeiten es gibt
<dadrc> http://www.android.gs/mount-google-nexus-4-mtp-sd-card-on-ubuntu-and-other-linux-computers/ ← die anleitung da sollte gehen
<kubine> Title: Mount Google Nexus 4 MTP SD Card on Ubuntu and other Linux computers (at www.android.gs)
<renom82> wobei ich ja eigentlich auch einfach bluetooth nutzen könnte
<renom82> dadrc: danke
<dadrc> Joa, ich bin auch zu faul und benutze 'nen FTP-Server über FTP
<dadrc> ... über WLAN
<renom82> auch nicht schlecht
<renom82> :D
<renom82> ich muss endlich vom "windows" denken weg kommen
<dadrc> Eh viel komfortabler, keine Kabel und so
<renom82> jep
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-16
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.10 ist da! - Die neueste LTS-Version 12.04.2 ist da!
* jokrebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-de to: Der deutschsprachige Support-Channel von Ubuntu | Regeln: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln | Paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de | CoC: http://tinyurl.com/u-coc-de | Offtopic: #ubuntu-de-offtopic | 12.10 ist da! und jetzt auch neueste LTS-Version 12.04.2! http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<nsodsi> hallo
<nsodsi> ich habe mir einen windows8 notebook gekauft secure boot deinstalliert, eine partition um ca 65 gb verkleinert, ubuntu 12.10 64bit installiert und dabei ext4 und swap in den 65gb erstellt. und nun kann ich windows 8 nicht mehr starten. wie bekomm ich grub dazu das zu starten?
<nsodsi> secure boot deaktiviert
<mgolisch> nsodsi: zeigt er das nicht an im menu?
<nsodsi> nein
<nsodsi> hat auch beim install kein windows 8 erkannt und deshalb hab ich ext4 und swap manuell erstellt und darin installiert
<mgolisch> ist das die 64bit version?
<nsodsi> beides 64bit
<mgolisch> die partitionen sind aber noch da?
<nsodsi> ja sind sie
<mgolisch> ah das scheint ein bekannter bug zu sein
<mgolisch> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-12-10-installieren/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.10 installieren › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<nsodsi> danke schau ich mir an
<nevchen> sagtmal gibt es einen empfehlenswerten scanner, wenn ich mal testen möchte, ob sich auf meinem linux rechner zumindest dateien von nem windows virus breit gemacht haben?
<mgolisch> avira?
<mgolisch> macht aber ihmo null sinn, gibt kaum linux viren/mallware und vermutlich erkennt es das auch garnicht
<nevchen> geht ja nicht um linux viren , geht um dateien von windows viren
<nevchen> aber ist schon von vorteil, wenn man linux hat :)
<mgolisch> http://www.avira.com/de/download/product/avira-free-antivirus
<kubine> Title: Download Avira Free Antivirus (at www.avira.com)
<nevchen> mgolisch:  werd ich mal testen thx
<tabea> Hallo, ich benutze Ubuntu noch mit dem alten Gnome, letztens ist die untere Leiste verschwunden (wo man die Programme wechseln kann etc.) Weiß jemand wie ich die wieder hinzufüge?
<apollo13> tabea: auf die obere leiste mit rechtsklick und neuen panel wenn mich nicht alles täuscht
<tabea> ja da dibts ein "Panel anlegen"
<tabea> wenn ich das mache, erscheint unten ein leeres Panel
<tabea> wie fülle ich das nun mit dem Standard Inhalt
<jokrebel> tabea: IIRC auch wieder mit Rechtsklick
<jokrebel> tabea: Und dann eben das hinzufügen was dort war.
<jokrebel> tabea: Welches Ubuntu ist das denn?
<tabea> alles klar
<tabea> habs gefunden
<tabea> keine ahnung, irgend ein altes, muss demnächst eh mal neu installiert werden
<tabea> danke euch
<nevchen> moin
<gugaua> Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit apache ich kann es nicht mehr starten es schreibt mir Syntax error on line 143 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<bekks> Dann beheb den Fehler :)
<bekks> Was steht denn da? Und welches Ubuntu hast Du?
<gugaua> ubuntu server edition 12.04 LTS
<gugaua>     Order allow,deny
<gugaua> das steht in der zeile 143
<bekks> Und was genau hast Du in der Datei verändert?
<gugaua> nichts ich wollte nur ein webmin update machen
<bekks> Webmin? Ach Du Scheisse.
<gugaua> webminupdate über die oberfläche dann ging nichts mehr
<bekks> Wenn Webmin im Spiel ist, mach ich dafür keinen Support. Sorry.
<gugaua> okay gibt es eine andere stelle an dem ich support finde?
<gugaua> oder einen tipp den du mir geben kannst?
<bekks> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Webmin Lies mal die rote Box ganz oben.
<kubine> Title: Webmin › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gugaua> ja die rote box ist suepr
<gugaua> klingt für mich als müsste ich apache neu installieren
<bekks> Ja, die sagt alles über Webmin. :) Schmeiss den Mist runter, und administrier dein System ohne Webmin.
<gugaua> ja ich muss mal wieder die seite zum laufen bringen
<gugaua> da rennen 3 website drauf die gebraucht werden
<bekks> Auf einem Produktivserver läuft Webmin? OMG. 
<gugaua> ich hab mir bei ein update machen nichts großartiges gedacht
<bekks> Spiel das letzte Backup der apache config ein, und gut.
<gugaua> webmin mit zugriff aufs localnetzwerk only
<gugaua> da der server erst fertig geworden ist gibts noch leider kein backup das hatte ich morgen vor...
<bekks> Eine Apache-Neuinstallation wird nichts bringen solange da noch webmin drauf rumfuckelt.
<bekks> Wenn Du kein Backup hast, setz den Server neu auf, weil dann ja auch noch keine wichtigen Daten drauf sind. Und lass die Finger von Webmin.
<gugaua> naja dasproblem ist die daten sind schon drüben ich müsste zuerst backups machen alle daten runtergeben nei installieren und wieder zurück
<bekks> Server == komplettes System, nicht nur Apache. Nur um das klarzustellen.
<bekks> Wenn Du kein Backup hast, sind die Daten nicht wichtig genug um sie zu behalten.
<daswort> Webserver == Apache (in dem Fall) *ergänz*
<gugaua> ich frag mich nur was webmin gemacht hat
<gugaua> gut das ihr es ofiziell rausgenommen habt
<gugaua> jetzt hab ich den spaß und darf mein wochenende einen server neu aufsetzen :(
<bekks> Aus genau diesem Grund wurde es rausgenommen. Lies die rote Box...
<gugaua> ja schon erledigt
<bekks> Steht der Webserver bei Dir zuhause?
<gugaua> nein in der firma
<gugaua> ich arbeite von zuhause
<bekks> Du hast einen Firmenserver mit Webmin zerballert? :)
<gugaua> ja noch weiß keiner ich warte auf die ersten anrufe
<bekks> Dann ruf besser mal deinen Chef an.
<daswort> gugaua: webmin hat dem Server nicht nur ein offenes Scheunentor hinzugefügt sondern gleich Wände und Dach entfernt. 
<gugaua> schau mal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1662809/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Schlimmstenfalls darf die gesamte Zone in der die Kiste steht neu installiert werden.
<bekks> Wer weiss wie kompromittiert die anderen Kisten sind.
<bekks> gugaua: Server neu aufsetzen. Webmin deinstallieren reicht nicht.
<gugaua> ja ich merks
<gugaua> webmin apache deinstallieren mit purge bringt nichts
<gugaua> und nur apache wieder installieren :(
<bekks> Habe ich Dir ja vorher gesagt.
<bekks> Naja, die Marschrichtung ist klar. Chef anrufen, retten was zu retten ist, Server neu aufsetzen, und alle anderen Server im selben Netz ebenfalls prüfen.
<Loetmichel> dezente frage in dem zusammenhang oben: was nimmt man eigentlich stattdessen?
<Loetmichel> und jetzt sag nicht "ssh"
<Loetmichel> +t
<daswort> ssh
<bekks> ssh
<daswort> Loetmichel: Privat: http://ajenti.org/
<kubine> Title: Ajenti (at ajenti.org)
<Loetmichel> daswort: ich meinte schon für einen firmenserver
<daswort> Im Unternehmen auch gerne: http://www.zentyal.org/ Das ist aber ziemlich schwer und umfassend.
<kubine> Title: Zentyal - The Linux Small Business Server (at www.zentyal.org)
<bekks> Für größere Firmen entsprechende Lösungen von IBM zum Beispiel.
<Loetmichel> hmm, klingt gar nicht mal übel... viellicht rüste ich den firmenserver ja DOCH noch mal um auf linux... die win2k3 dose geht mir eh schon geraume zeit aufn geist. ;)
<Loetmichel> aber das ist hier OT
<daswort> Hat das denn überhaupt noch support?
<gugaua> ja ich darf heute meine zeit in der firma verbringen und alles neu machen muss bis montag wieder laufen
<bekks> gugaua: Welches Ubuntu nimmst Du?
<gugaua> trotzdem danke für die hilfe :)
<gugaua> 12.04 LTS das gleiche was vorher drauf war
<daswort> gugaua: Darf ich fragen was die Motivation hinter webmin war. Bzw. warum du gerade diese Stück Software nutzen wolltest? Falls du das schon geschrieben hast bitte Zeitpunkt nennen ich lese es nach :)
<gugaua> Das man eine zentrale konfiguration hat und beinahe jede systemkomponente damit verwalten kann
<gugaua> mysql backup restore benutzererwaltun ftp virtualhost
<bekks> Da gibt es doch haufenweise sinnvollere Lösungen.
<gugaua> kannst du mir etwas empfehlen?
<gugaua> was ofiziell ist und nicht meinen server schießt
<daswort> gugaua: von phpMyAdmin möchte ich auch stark abraten.
<gugaua> daswort: genauso fehlerhaft?
<bekks> Da steckt PHP drin.
<gugaua> bekks: was kannst du mir für sinnvollere lösungen empfehlen?
<bekks> Wieviele Server sollen damit administriert werden?
<gugaua> einer
<bekks> Dann nimm ssh.
<gugaua> stand alone geschichte
<gugaua> sind halt auf einen server mehrere projekte am laufen
<daswort> gugaua: phpMyAdmin ist zwar ganz schick, aber sehr verbreitet und nicht wirklich sicher. Der Hoster bei dem ich meinen priv. Webspace haben das das Ding unglaublich abgesichert. Ich glaube nicht dass du dir das antun willst. 
<bekks> Nimm ssh. :)
<gugaua> bekks: die gute alte shell
<bekks> Natürlich. Wenn man versteht wie man was konfigurieren muss, nimmt man ssh. Wenn man das nicht weiss, sollte man am besten erst lernen, wie man das tut, anstatt eine Klickibunti-Oberfläche zu benutzen.
<gugaua> bekks: es war einfach weil es leichter ist mit der gui früher hab ich ja mich immer durchgelesen und mit ssh alles erledigt dann hab ich webmin unter debian ausprobiert und war ganz zufrieden damit aber jetzt hat sich meine meinung geändert
<daswort> gugaua: ssh ist auch nervig, im vergleich zu webmin. Aber wenn dir erst mal so etwas wie webmin um die ohren fliegt und die alles neu aufbauen musst, dann sind die 40 Minuten investierte Zeit nicht falsch :)
<daswort> Außerdem wenn es nur um backups geht braucht man kein phpmyadmin.
<gugaua> daswort: im nachhinein ist man immer schlauer :) jetzt muss ich mich verabschieden muss in die firma fahren 
<daswort> viel spaß gugaua :)
<gugaua> daswort: oh danke den hab ich gebracht mit nur einen mausklick
<daswort> ^^
<bekks> Mysql backup ist ein Einzeiler auf der console.
<gugaua> bekks: sqldump wenn cih mcih nicht täusche
<bekks> mysqldump, ja.
<gugaua> den werde ich heute mehrmals brauchen :)
<gugaua> okay danke und man hört sich 
<bullgard4>  Wo findet man in Xubuntu eine Farbsätigungs-Einstellung (colour_saturation_control) für Laptoprechner?
<ppq> bullgard4: wenn du einen proprietären grafiktreiber von nvidia oder amd nutzt, mit dem entsprechenden config tool
<bullgard4> ppq: Ah!
<passt> ich habe probleme unter ubuntu 12.10 den farblaser samsung clp-365w zum drucken zu bringen
<passt> die treiber von samsung sind installiert, aber es wird keine testseite gedruckt
<passt> im druckstatus steht das dokument mit dem status 'ausführung läuft'
<passt> kann jemand helfen?
<passt> den drucker habe ich per usb angeschlossen und er wird auch automatisch gefunden 
<jokrebel> passt: Hast Du den Drucker auch eingerichtet und den richtigen Treiber gewählt? Oder wir der halt nur mit lsusb erkannt?
<passt> ja, der richtige treiber ist gewählt "samsung clp-360 series (spl-c)" 
<passt> bevor ich die samsung treiber installiert habe, hat mir ubuntu automatisch einen treiber 'samsung clp-300 foomatic' angeboten
<passt> aber das drucken hat dabei auch nicht geklappt
<Soelen> hallo, ich bekomme eine fehlermeldung seit neustens die schlicht "Es wurde ein Problem  mit einer Systemanwendung festgestellt" heisst, wie kann ich darüber mehr erfahren?
<Soelen> ich mein vielleicht finde ich in einem log heraus auf was es sich bezieht, hab aber keine ahnung welche logdatei ich lesen müsste
<fbausch> Soelen: das ist ein Fenster, das hochploppt, oder? gibt es da nicht etwas wie "mehr Details"?
<Soelen> fbausch: nein, nur abbrechen und diagnose senden
<fbausch> wähl mal Diagnose senden
<Soelen> ich muss dann schnell neustarten um dies zu bewärkstellen, bin zurück in 2 min
<Soelen> habs gesendet
<Soelen> oh, tatsache, ich kann dann die einzehleiten anzeigen lasse, danke erstmal fbausch !
<fbausch> bitte
<Soelen> mal schaun was ich damit jetzt anfangen kann heh
<jokrebel> passt: Ist der Drucker denn online und druckbereit?
<passt> ja, ist er
<jokrebel> passt: Lass mal die Zeile aus lsusb sehen
<passt> lsusb
<passt> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 04e8:331a Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd
<jokrebel> passt: Die Seite kennst Du? 
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samsung-Laserdrucker und hast den Samsung-Unified-Linux-Driver bereits versucht?
<kubine> Title: Samsung-Laserdrucker › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> passt: Ist überhaupt cups installiert?
<passt> sorry, war AFK
<passt> ja, die wiki seite kenne ich 
<passt> cups ist installiert
<passt> genau diesen unified treiber habe ich verwendeta
<passt> der installiert auch eine eigene samsung druckmanager umgebund
<jokrebel> passt: Dann kann ich Dir wegen fehlender Erfahrung mit Samsunggeräten leider auch nichts mehr weiter empfehlen (aber vielleicht ja jemand anderes)
<passt> schad
<czd> wie upgraded man 10.04 auf 20.04 und behält z.B alle e-mails?
<czd> 12.04
<stevieh> czd: was für ein mail programm?
<czd> evolution
<stevieh> das hat seit... ich glaub 11 irgendwas das format gewechselt... 
<stevieh> aber eigentlich ist das lts nach lts -> Vollbackup machen und ab dafür.
<jokrebel> czd: Backup ist allemal Pfichtprogramm außer man hat keine wichtigen Daten.
<stevieh> und beim ersten evolution start danach nicht wundern, je nach mailmenge braucht der ewig.
<jokrebel> czd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Lucid_auf_Precise
<stevieh> und wenn du es abbrichst hast du leichen.
<kubine> Title: Upgrade Lucid auf Precise › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<czd> jokrebel ja, nur wie, es gibt unzählige möglichkeiten
<jokrebel> !backup > czd
<kubine> czd: Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<bekks> czd: Wie Du dein Backup machst, musst du selbst entscheiden.
<czd> upgrade oder Neuinstallation?
<stevieh> wie bekomme ich denn einer anwendung erklärt, dass sie in der Liste der Anwendung erscheinen soll, die beim Einlegen einer Audio CD gestartet werden können?
<stevieh> czd: kommt drauf an, was für ein Schmutzfink du die letzen Jahre warst.
<jokrebel> czd: Kannst natürlich auch neu installieren, bei mir klappte aber mehrfach Upgrade (wie um 16:51 verlinkt) einwandfrei.
<iCarly> czd: Bei Evolution kannst Du auch die Einstellungen exportieren und importieren.
<czd> muss ja wohl upgraden, weil die persönlichen daten zerstreut sein sollen
<bekks> ??
<bekks> Was soll das bedeuten?
<stevieh> ich würde vollbackup machen, und upgraden. Dann kann man immer noch reverten, im extremfall.
<iCarly> "reverten"???
<iCarly> LOL
<bekks> iCarly: Was ist daran lustig?
<czd> bekks na für jedes programm die persönlichen daten einspielen, fast unmöglich
<iCarly> Daß das Wort nicht existiert, das ist lustig.
<bekks> hihihi :P
<bekks> czd: Wieso ist das nicht möglich? Das Zurückspielen eines kompletten Backups für einen meiner User hier dauert drei Minuten.
<iCarly> Ein "wiederherstellen" ist zu profan, ich weiß ,-)
<stevieh> iCarly: ist einfach zu lang.
<iCarly> Verstehe...
<bekks> Das muss "i c..." heissen :P
<bekks> Ist kürzer. :)
<stevieh> *grin*
<czd> bekks und das klappt auch wenn einige daten "zerstreut" sind?
<stevieh> czd: hast du nix für nen Vollbackup da?
<czd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no#3-Persoenliche-Daten
<czd> externe festplatte
<stevieh> czd: wenn die gross genug ist für nen vollbackup, mach ihn und danach n upgrade.
<bekks> czd: Das hat genau gar nichts mit "Zerstreuung" zu tun.
<bekks> czd: VOllbackup ist Vollbackup.
<czd> nur das homeverzeichnis sicher reich ja nicht, oder?
<gugaua> Hallo, wisst ihr ob steam auf jeder ubuntuversion läuft?
<gugaua> damit meine ich 12.04 LTS und 12.10...
<bekks> Das ist dann eine Sicherung des Homeverzeichnisses. In anderen Verzeichnissen darf ein User sowieso nichts schreiben.
<stevieh> czd: damit hast du dann evtl. Systemeinstellungen nicht gespeichert.
<bekks> gugaua: Willst du das etwa auf deinem Webserver installieren? :)
<gugaua> bekks: auf die idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen aber den hab ich jetzt wieder zum laufen gebracht :)... ich will mir auf meinen stand pc ein ubuntu installieren und bin am überlegen zwischen 12.04 und 12.10 und soviel ich weiß ging die beta von steam nur unter 12.04 
<bekks> gugaua: Als Chef würde ich Dich fristlos kündigen wenn Du das tun würdest. :)
<bekks> gugaua: Ich würde 12.04 nehmen, weil Du gerade erst einen Webserver zerballert hast :)
<gugaua> bekks: also steam würde ich nicht installieren vieleicht mal einen css server das rennt mit xeon und raid sicher ganz flüssig ;)
<bekks> Das RAID ist dem völlig hupe, der Xeon auch.
<fbausch> Steam hat wohl 12.04 als Requirement drinstehen
<gugaua> fbausch: dann bleib ich beim geliebten 12.04 vieleicht ja dann das upgrade auf 13.04 das bald kommt :)
<gugaua> da gibts ja neuerdings eine uefi install anleitung die ist nur fürs secure boot? wenn das deaktiviert ist kann ich das überspringen oder?
<bekks> Installationsanleitung für was?
<fbausch> für Steam?
<gugaua> nein für uefi
<bekks> Man kann UEFI nicht installieren,
<bekks> entweder hat der Rechner das, oder nicht.
<gugaua> ich hab einen neuen stand pc und das sabertooth board von asus hat uefi
<bekks> Und UEFI kann man trotzdem nicht installieren :)
<gugaua> und das hat diese secure boot option die ab windows 8 ist
<bekks> Die kann man abschalten.
<gugaua> bekks: ja ja hab ich verstanden :)
<gugaua> ja die ist auch abgeschlaten da ich windows 7 noch am laufen habe *schäm*
<czd> stevieh ok danke, werd mich mal schlau machen und erst mal sichern
<gugaua> bekks: nur das ich dann keine probleme mit grub habe aber wenn secure boot deaktiviert ist im uefi-bios sollte ja alles laufen oder?
<bekks> Es gibt kein UEFI BIOS.
<gugaua> ist das "alte" bios jetzt efi bzw uefi?
<bekks> Richtig.
<bekks> Entweder BIOS oder UEFI.
<gugaua> gut, wenn im uefi secure boot aus ist kann ich ubuntu installieren wie auf einen mainboard mit bios? ohne speziellen schnick schank?
<bekks> Ja.
<gugaua> gut :)
<gugaua> bekks: was für einen client verwendest du für irc?
<bekks> irssi
<gugaua> ist das der terminal client?
<bekks> Das ist einer der Terminalclients, ja.
<fbausch> ja
<gugaua> gut, mal ausprobieren :)
<Moewe> terminal irc client?
<Moewe> klingt cool
<Moewe> hab xchat
<k1l> !irssi > Moewe 
<kubine> Moewe: Informationen zu Irssi finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Irssi
<Moewe> jo danke
<Moewe> schon aufgeschalgen ;)
<Moewe> *aufgeschlagen
<gugaua> Moewe: das schaut ziemlich umfangreich aus :)
<Moewe> das silc plugin scheint nicht mehr in den repos vorzukommen
<gugaua> kann irssi sich mit ric wiederverbinden wenn meine verbindung abbricht?
<sdx23> gugaua: ja.
<Moewe2> ok kuhl das geht schonmal
<ulrich_> Hallo zusammen!
<Moewe2> hi ulrich_ 
<Moewe> bekks, kann irssi auch mit ssl?
<bekks> Moewe: Sicher.
<ulrich_> Kann man bei find bestimmte Verzeichnisse ausschließen? Ich möchte sowas wie "find dir/ -name 'RB-*.idx' -exec cp {} dir/Index/", dann findet find die Dateien aber nochmal und versucht sie auf sich selbst zu kopieren...
<sdx23> man find -> ! -path foobar
<sdx23> (und da fehlt ein - )
<dAnjou> ulrich_: oder nimm einfach -maxdepth
<dAnjou> find dir/ -maxdepth 1 -name 'RB-*.idx' -exec cp {} dir/Index/
<sdx23> wenn man das tatsächlich will, sollte man kein find verwenden, sondern shell-globbing.
<dAnjou> haste och wieder recht
<dAnjou> für alle manpage-lesefaulen kann man auch einfach /tmp als zwischenstation nehmen
<dAnjou> einfach mal n bisl kreativ sein
<Moewe> wenn ich über wine steam starte geht alles wunderbar
<Moewe> wenn ich das native steam starte kann ich mich nicht mit dem server verbinden
<Moewe> komischkomisch
<ulrich_> dAnjou: Der Tip mit /tmp war super. Danke! Vielleicht nicht so elegant wie ! -root, aber pragmatisch.
<moritz_89> Mahlzeit
<moritz_89> hab n kleines Problem. Habe ein Xubuntu vom Stick gestartet. Dort hatte ich eine maximale auflösung von 800x600 jetzt hat sich auch auf meinem installierten betriebssystem 800x600 eingestellt und mehr geht nicht -.- wie kann sich sowas von nem anderen system übertragen?
<jokrebel> moritz_89: Kann verschieden Ursachen haben, dass das aber ohne Deine (unwissentliche/versehntliche) Zustimmung erfolgte ist eher unwarscheinlich.
<bekks> Da passierte keinerlei "Übertragung", das ist ein Computer und kein Zauberkasten.
<bekks> Auf dem installierten Betriebssystem hast du irgendwas getan, was zu dieser Auflösung führte.
<moritz_89> ich habe nur xubuntu vom stick gestartet und dort ging nicht mehr als 800x600. und jetzt stick entfernt fest installiertes ubuntu gestartet und erstmal totaler anzeigefehler. dann bildschirmverhältniss eingestellt jetzt gehts wieder aber eben nur bei ner maximalen auflösung von 800x600
<moritz_89> direkt beim ersten start des installierten systems anzeige fehler vorher nichts geändert
<bekks> Dann ist dieser "totale Anzeigefehler" dafür verantwortlich.
<moritz_89> bekks: finde ich irgendwo eine config in der die maximale auflösung eingestellt werden kann? die xorg.conf ist noch wie vorher
<bekks> moritz_89: Die xorg.conf kannst du wieder anlegen. Aber prüf erstmal, ob der richtige Treiber verwendet wird.
<bekks> Wenn nicht, starte einmal neu, und schreib die Fehlermeldung auf.
<moritz_89> bekks: gab keine fehlermeldung. der anmeldescreen ist irgendwie verschoben und ragt über den bildschirm hinaus
<moritz_89> hab schon zweimal neu gestartet
<moritz_89> ahhh wie war nochmal der befehl um den aktuellen treiber zu sehen
<bekks> <editordeinerwahl> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bekks> Steht da drin.
<Moewe> oder "lspci -nnk | grep -i VGA -A2 "
<Moewe> da wird der auch ausgegeben
<bekks> Falsch.
<gugaua_> eine frage betreffend ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS installer... wenn ich die option alles löschen und neu installieren drücke als festplatte beispielsweise sdc angebe aus der liste installiert sich grub dann auch auf sdc oder möglichwerweise auf sda? 
<bekks> Moewe: Dort wird ausgegeben, welches Modul geladen ist, aber nicht, welcher Treiber tatsächlich verwendet wird.
<moritz_89> bekks: der treiber den ich installiert hab der wird auch verwendet
<Moewe> achso
<bekks> moritz_89: Und den müssen wir erraten...?
<moritz_89> sis...
<moritz_89> sry
<bekks> SIS? Autsch.
<moritz_89> bekks: ja mir tuts auch weh
<moritz_89> hab am anfang probleme gehabt aber dann hatte es funktioniert... bis heute
<bekks> gugaua_: 10.04...?
<gugaua_> bekks: tippfehler 12.04
<bekks> gugaua_: Wenn das System von sda booted, wird grub auf sda installiert.
<gugaua_> okay dann mus ich manuell partitionieren
<bekks> gugaua_: Geht es da um den Server?
<moritz_89> bekks: woran kanns denn noch liegen?
<bekks> moritz_89: Dazu musst du in die Logs gucken.
<Moewe> moritz_89, im log stehen auch alle auflösungen die möglich sind
<moritz_89> kk danke
<gugaua__> bekks: da ich uefi habe brauche ich jetzt eine uefi partition zum booten?
<bekks> Selbstverständlich.
<moritz_89> wie kann ich beim bootloader ins auswahlmenü kommen sodass nicht automatisch ubuntu gestratet wird sondern dass ich safe mode etc auswählen kann?
<bekks> !grub2 > Moewe 
<k1l> shift drücken
<kubine> Moewe: Informationen zu GRUB_2 finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<bekks> GNA.
<bekks> Moewe: Leg Dich wieder hin. :)
<moritz_89> thx
<Moewe> kein ding bekks 
<soeren_> Hallo wie kann ich Zwei monitore unter xubuntu einrichten? egal was ich ein stelle bei amd catalyst control center oder bei den normalen einstellungen er klont das bild einfach nur hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen :)
<soeren_> Hallo wie kann ich Zwei monitore unter xubuntu einrichten? egal was ich ein stelle bei amd catalyst control center oder bei den normalen einstellungen er klont das bild einfach nur hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen :)
<ulrich_> soeren_: Ich habs mit ARandR bzw. Anzeige geschafft. Beides fand sich im Hauptmenü unter Einstellungen
<Nickler> hi, beim letzten von 12.04 update ist beim dash die möglichkeit verschwunden, den bereich der software auszuwählen, den er anzeigen soll, wie spiele, entwicklung ... gibt es da nen ersatz der wurde das nur irgendwohin versteckt?
<k1l> Nickler: sollte noch da sein. drück einfach direkt super+a oder klicke auf "suchergebnisse filtern" oben rechts
<k1l> Nickler: support nur hier im channel
<k1l> super ist die win-taste
<Nickler> nachdem er es gerade nochmal nicht angezeigt hatte, hat er sich plötzlich entschlossen es doch wieder anzuzeigen,vorführeffekt, hat auf jeden fall geholfen,danke
<Mundus> Hi, wie kann ich xubuntu-desktop auf ubuntu (unity) installieren? Im Software-Center finde ich bei der Recherche nach Xubuntu nur ein Magazin... Wahrscheinlich sitzt das Problem vor dem Bildschirm, aber mit eurer Hilfe kann es aus dem Bildschirm gelöst werden ;)
<bekks> Mundus: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Mundus> thx
<approach> Mundus, gute Wahl :-)
<pc-world> Was genau bedeutet "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated" im technischen Sinne? Diese Meldung erscheint seit heute beim Installieren aller packages, die ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe. Diese Warnung scheint auch schon zu kommen, bevor das package überhaupt runtergeladen wurde.
<ppq> pc-world: das liegt vielleicht an der mirror rotation von de.archive.ubuntu.com. führ noch mal sudo apt-get update aus. wenn das nicht hilft, versuch es morgen nochmal. wenn es dringend ist, kannst du alternativ archive.ubuntu.com nutzen
<pc-world> Außerdem erscheinen jede Menge 404s bei apt-get update; bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das neu ist. Kann es sein, dass die die feeds für Ubuntu 10.10 gelöscht haben?
<k1l> pc-fan: 10.10 ist end of life
<k1l> (schon lange)
<ppq> seit april 2012 schon
<k1l> *pc-world
<pc-world> das weiß ich, aber trotzdem ging bislang die package-Installation - könnte natürlich sein, dass die endgültig den Stecker gezogen haben :-/
<ppq> dann ist es wohl jetzt erst rausgeflogen, jo
<k1l> pc-world: stichwort sind die historischen paketquellen. aber man muss dir dringend vom einsatz eines solchen systems abraten
<pc-world> was ich hauptsächlich verhindern will, ist, dass jemand "zwischen der Leitung" mir irgendwelchen Code zuschieben kann - daher die Frage, was genau diese warning bedeutet
<bekks> Das bedeutet, dass das jemand kann.
<ppq> wenn es dir um sicherheit geht, solltest du gerade keine veralteten releases einsetzen
<k1l> pc-world: das wäre mir bei einem system das seit april 2012 gar keine sicherheitsupdates mehr bekommt total egal
<k1l> pc-world: sprich: seit april 2012 machst du die updates dort ohne effekt
<pc-world> k1l: das ist mir klar, aber man braucht sein System nicht noch mehr Risiken aussetzen als sowieso schon vorhanden; und danke für das Stichwort
<bekks> Noch mehr Risiken als du sie aktuell hast geht ja gar nicht mehr.
<bekks> Da sind unsichere Paketquellen das kleinste aller Probleme.
<pc-world> bekks: doch, wenn sich jemand in die Leitung dazwischen klemmen kann und mir andere .debs schicken kann, wäre ich viel leichter Opfer eines gezielten Angriffes
<bekks> Es ist müßig über die Sicherheit eines seit April 2012 nicht mehr gesicherten System zu diskutieren.
<k1l> pc-world: du bekommst seit 04.2012 keine updates mehr zu bugs die bekannt wurden und von jedem 10jährigen gehackt werden können. sprich ssh bugs, und co
<jokrebel> pc-world: Du bist seit fast nem Jahr "leichtes Opfer" auch von "ungezielten" Angriffen?
<pc-world> immerhin hab ich ne aktuelle Chrome-Version :P
<jokrebel> pc-world: Du wiegst Dich in Schein-Sicherheit…
<pc-world> das schließe ich nicht unbedingt aus
<k1l> pc-world: es ist müßig über sicherheit bei diesem system zu sprechen. du hast den hinweis bekommen wie du deinen technischen fehler beheben kannst. ansonsten gibt es zu der alten version keinen support mehr
<pc-world> k1l: hab verstanden; und vielen Dank für den Tipp mit den historischen Paketquellen, scheint jetzt wieder alles wie gewohnt zu funktionieren
<nubcake> Hallo, mein Ubuntu (12.04 LTS) startet die grafische Oberfläche nicht mehr.. es hängt ewig an der Stelle, wo die punkte ihre Farbe das 2. Mal ändern.. habe nun per "e" in der Startauswahl quiet und splash entfernt. Jetzt komme ich wenigstens über irssi hier her.. kann mir bitte jemand helfen? :-)
<jokrebel> nubcake: Seit wann geht es nicht mehr (was wurde getan; upgedated…)? Welche Grafikkarte? Was sagen die Logs (/var/log/… und /home/DU/.xsession-errors?
<jokrebel> !paste > nubcake
<kubine> nubcake: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<nubcake> seit heute abend, das letzte was ich getan hatte, war über das software center steam, sowie ati treiber zu installieren, habe eine ati mobility radeon hd 4200 grafikkarte
<nubcake> wie paste ich denn am besten die logs? hab ja keine grafische nutzeroberfläche hier
<jokrebel> nubcake: Na dann wird da vielleicht die ATI-treiberinstallation schuld sein. Wie hast Du das gemacht? Und warum eigentlich?
<jokrebel> !pastebinit > nubcake
<kubine> nubcake: Pastebinit ist ein Programm, mit dem man Dateien (`pastebinit /zur/datei.txt`) und Ausgaben (z.B. `ls /etc | pastebinit`) direkt nopasten kann, wenn der Rechner ans Internet angebunden ist. Installieren kannst du es mit `sudo apt-get install pastebinit`.
<nubcake> nun, ich war auf youtube unterwegs und habe festgestellt, dass die videos "ruckeln", und dachte mir, da ubuntu frisch installiert ist, wäre das u.U. von nöten die Treiber zu installieren
<jokrebel> nubcake: Nun wär noch extrem interessant _wie_ Du das dann "installiert" hat. Es gibt Ubuntu-Wege aber auch "ich-prügel-dich-rein-Lösungen" ;-)
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666382/ wäre die /home/alex/.xsession-errors
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nubcake> jokrebel: im softwarecenter war ein ati-paket, hab dabei einfach auf installieren geklickt
<nubcake> jokrebel: außerdem sagt apt-get jetzt, dass sehr viele pakete "x11-apps, xserver-xorg-video-mach64-lts-quantal" und sehr viele andere xserver pakete automatisch installiert wurden, jedoch nich mehr benötigt werden
<jokrebel> oO
<jokrebel> nubcake: Der _Inhalt_  der Datei wär natürlich interessanter
<jokrebel>  : nubcake: . Paste bitte die _kompletten_ Ausgabe von folgenden  4 Terminalbefehlen: "lsb_release -a"; "uname -a"; "sudo apt-get update" und "sudo apt-get upgrade". (Über einen NoPaste-Service wie zB.: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ )  Danke.
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<nubcake> jokrebel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666444 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666447 , http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666472
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nubcake> und http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666477
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> nubcake: """[23:34] <nubcake> jokrebel: außerdem sagt apt-get jetzt, dass sehr viele pakete "x11-apps, xserver-xorg-video-mach64-lts-quantal" und sehr viele andere xserver pakete automatisch installiert wurden, jedoch nich mehr benötigt werden""" kann man das auch noch sehn bitte?
<nubcake> jokrebel: die meldung über die nicht mehr benötigten pakete kam, als ich die installation von pastebinit per apt-get gestartet habe
<nubcake> kann ich apt-get irgendwie das "J" mitteilen, damit ich per apt-get install paketname nicht noch bestätigen muss
<nubcake> sonst klappt das pastebinit doch nicht, oder ?
<nubcake> jokrebel: habs rausgefunden -y wars :) der paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666528
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> nubcake: Nunja - mit "apt-get autoremove" könntest Du die (aktuell ja eh nicht mehr benutzten) entfernen. Aber ich vermute fast, dass Du da vorher schon was falsch gemacht hast.
<nubcake> ohje..
<nubcake> d.h. ich hab jetzt schlechte karten?
<jokrebel> Nochmal zurück zur .xsession-errors … der Inhalt wär interessanter als nur die Wiedergabe des Dateinamens
<nubcake> oh.. hab ich den befehl falsch eingegeben?
<ppq> scheint so
<nubcake> ah hatte ls anstelle von cat verwendet, einen moment eben
<ppq> pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors
<ppq> da brauchts kein cat
<nubcake> ah ok
<nubcake> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1666659
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nubcake> so, ich hoffe das hat funktioniert
<nubcake> da steht einiges drin, leider scrollt das viel zu schnell, als dass ich den obigen teil lesen könnte
<nubcake> hm... mist immernoch das selbe problem :(
<speckmade> Hab' ein Problem beim mounten einer NFS-Freigabe.
<speckmade> mount wird nie fertig.
<speckmade> "mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.2.x,clientaddr=192.168.2.y'"
<speckmade> wäre dankbar um Beratung von NFS-Erfahrenen...
#ubuntu-de 2013-02-17
<captain_jack_spa> test
<mint> nach update auf 12.04 kann ich mich nicht mehr einloggen, auch nicht auf console
<nevchen> moin
<epzeal> Hallo allerseits
<epzeal> Ich habe eben einen Artikel über "Ubuntu phone" auf golem.de gelesen. Mir stellt sich die Frage ob dieses System mit einem Nokia N900 funktionieren würde. 
<bekks> Ja.
<bekks> Gibt ja auch genug Videos dazu auf Youtube z.B.
<epzeal> Es kann sein das ich grade etwas verwechsel. Konkret meine ich diese Ubuntu Version: http://www.golem.de/news/touch-developer-ubuntu-vorschau-kommt-naechste-woche-fuer-zwei-nexus-geraete-1302-97629.html
<kubine> Title: Touch Developer: Ubuntu-Vorschau kommt nächste Woche für zwei Nexus-Geräte - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<BigKing> #
<fjodor> hi, gibt es einen soundconverter der die output-qualität abhängig von der inputqualität automatisch einstellt?
<ppq> fjodor: avconv -sameq
<fjodor> ja cool danke
<fjodor> ppq: mmh der sagt sameq gibts nicht und in der man steht da auch nichts zu
<ppq> fjodor: interessant. dann nimm ffmpeg, gleiche syntax.
<ppq> die haben das wohl beim forken rausgenommen, warum auch immer
<ppq> ah, wurde bloß umbenannt. same_quant
<fjodor> ne in der man steht extra das same_quant nicht same quality ist
<fjodor> haha, bei ffmpeg gilt wohl das gleiche
<Satorisanja> Hallo Leute. 
<fjodor> ppq: ich hab eine 40mb datei im m4a und flv format. wenn ich mit same quant umwandle wird sie 220mb groß. da kann doch was nicht stimmen
<ppq> fjodor: jo, nutz halt manuelle einstellungen zur bitrate
<dreamon> Kommt es bei euch auch vor, das Nautilus manchmal auf keinen Rechtsklick mehr reagiert. Nicht mal ENTF zum löschen geht. Sonst kann ich ihn aber noch bedienen. 
<HeGe> Hallo. Ich suche eine Möglichkeit Bilder einer Festplatte (zur Zeit eingebunden als Netzlaufwerk), als Diashow oder besser als Bildschirmschoner einzubinden. Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag? 
<dadrc> HeGe, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Bildschirmschoner#Diashow-als-Bildschirmschoner
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmschoner › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dadrc> → XScreensaver, GLSlideshow als Bildschirmschoner auswählen
<Apocy> huhu =) ich bräuchte mal hilfe bei meinem ubuntu ^-^ ziemlicher anfänger und google hilft mir nichtmehr wirklich weiter, hat jemand eben zeit für mich? =)
<apollo13> ,frag? Apocy 
<apollo13> der bot hasst mich
<Apocy> ^^
<k1l> !bot > apollo13 
<kubine> apollo13: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<Apocy> Also ich hab auf meinem laptop ubuntu 12.04 installiert, in die installation bin ich nur gekommen über den parameter "nomodeset", da ubuntu wohl probleme mit meiner grafikkarte hat. Installation hat gut funktioniert, aber nach installation wieder blackscreen -> mit "nomodeset" kann ich dann booten. So wie ich das verstanden hab, läuft die grafische ausgabe nun über die software und nicht...
<Apocy> ...hardware, wie installiere ich mir nun die ensprechenden grafiktreiber (intel mobile 4 series) Bzw. das hauptproblem ist einfach, dass die grafikkarte von den proprietären treibern garnichtmehr unterstützt wird. Dh wo finde ich überhaupt die richtigen treiber für mich? ^.^ Seid bitte nachsichtig mit meiner unwissenheit =)
<HeGe> dadrc: Das wäre ja so schön, aber wie alle Programme funktioniert das nur, wenn in dem Angegeben Ordner auch Bilder sind...
<HeGe> kubine: s.o.
<Apocy> Ist meine frage / problembeschreibung überhaupt angekommen? Oo
<HeGe> dadrc: und die Idee doch einfach die Bilder in den Bilderordner zu kopieren schafft a) Doppelte Bilddateien und b) sind es einfach zu viele....
<Longbottom> HeGe: Schon mal von 'ln' gehört? Damit kannst du links zu allen Bildern in einem Ordner machen, ohne dass die viel Platz benötigen.
<HeGe> Longbottom: das ist sehr schön. aber ich habe ein FESTPLATTE als Quelle. Schau doch mal auf Deiner Festplatte, wo da die Bilder (ja, alle) sind, und mach dann mit ln die Links. - dann weist Du was ich brauche.
<HeGe> Ich brauche also ein Programm (Bildschirmschoner) dem ich sage: Hier ist /media/volltollebilder/ schau bitte mal in alle Ordner und zeige die JPG/BMP usw. Bilder im 5 Sek. Takt an. Wenn Du damit fertig bist, fange wieder von vorne an.
<Longbottom> HeGe: mkdir Bildverzeichnis ; cd Bildverzeichnis ; find /quelldir -iname '*.jpg' -exec ln -s {} . \; # sollte doch reichen, oder?
<HeGe> Longbottom: heute ja, aber es ist ein Netzwerklaufwerk, muss ich das dann nicht immer wiederholen, wenn jemand ein weiteres Bild abspeichert?
<HeGe> Longbottom: zumal ich ja nicht weiss, wann jemand ein neues Bild abspeichert.... hmm
<Longbottom> HeGe: Dann pack es doch in einen cronjob.
<HeGe> Longbottom: gibt es denn kein Programm was das macht? 
<Longbottom> Keine Ahnung, ich kenne jedenfalls keines. Würde auch nicht erwarten, dass es so etwas gibt;-)
<HeGe> Longbottom: also windows nehmen?
<Longbottom> HeGe: Gibt es sowas unter Windows? Ich kenne da auch nichts. Aber frag doch unter #windows.
<HeGe> Longbottom: ja, da kann das jedes popeliege Diashow programm
<LupusE> hi
<HeGe> Longbottom: das mit dem Find funktioniert, schliesst aber auch pfade wie /usr/share/... auf dem laufwerk mit ein, der Zugriff darauf endet mit einem Fehler wegen der zugriffsrechte?!
<ppq> dann nutz doch einfach windows, HeGe. das juckt hier niemanden.
<HeGe> ppq: das mag sein, aber ich habe ja kein Windows, und brauche es auch nicht.
<HeGe> ppq: eigendlich war das auch nicht meine Frage. ;-(
<LupusE> was ist denn die frage?
<HeGe>  Ich suche eine Möglichkeit Bilder einer Festplatte (zur Zeit eingebunden als Netzlaufwerk), als Diashow oder besser als Bildschirmschoner einzubinden. Hat da jemand einen Vorschlag? 
<Longbottom> HeGe: Du kannst beim find das Quellverzeichnis angeben, damit kannst du /usr/share doch ausschliessen?
<LupusE> hmm. welcher ildschirmschoner kan nicht paft x als quelle ntzen?
<LupusE> err, pfad
<HeGe> Longbottom: das Quellverzeichnis ist aber die ganze Platte...
<LupusE> wor, das nenn eich tippkundt. nochmal:
<LupusE> hmm. welcher bildschirmschoner kan nicht pafd x als quelle nutzen?
<LupusE> okay, ich lasse es fuer heute.
<Longbottom> HeGe: Dann nimm halt den entsprechenden Mountpunkt, was ist so schwer daran?
<HeGe> Longbottom: möchtest Du mir helfen?
<Longbottom> Ich verliere immer mehr die Lust dazu, aber im Prinzip ja.
<HeGe> gut,
<HeGe> ich habe eine Platte an einem Sever. Dort gibt es die Ordner /Home/Hans, /home/Klaus /Home/Fritz /allgemein /Privat usw.
<HeGe> jeder dieser Ordner hat unterordner nach dem Schema /2009/01/01/jpg/dies ist ein Bild.jpg (also für jeden User mehrere Ordner nach Jahren, Tagen usw.
<HeGe> nun möchte ich auf einem Flatscreen im Besprechungsraum (hinter dem ein eeepc mit Ubuntu werkelt) alle Bilder der Reihe nach anzeigen lassen.
<HeGe> sollte aber einer der User ein Bild hinzufügen oder löschen, dann erscheint dieses eben automatisch oder eben nicht....
<HeGe> Wenn sich aber schon im Ordner /home/hans... nur weitere Unterordner befinden, dann zeigen alle mir bekannten  Diashow programme kein Bild an. 
<HeGe> Warscheinlich, weil sie die Ordner nicht rekursiv durchsuchen.
<HeGe> Longbottom: ein jeweils neues linken aller Ordner mittels ln macht zudem eine Riesige Netzlast, weil dann alle 10 Sekunden zur Zeit>32000 Bilder  in > 5000 Ordnern gelinkt werden müssten.
<HeGe> Longbottom: Das ist im Groben das worum es geht.?!
<Longbottom> HeGe: Warum willst du das alle 10 Sekunden machen? Ich würde das etwa einmal am Tag machen, so oft wird sich
<Longbottom> das schon nicht ändern.
<Longbottom> Außerdem dauert es ja ziemlich lang, bis die 32000 Bilder rum sind.
<HeGe> Longbottom: Das ist so..
<HeGe> Longbottom: aber wie schliesse ich dann Dateien aus, auf die der kleine Rechner keine Zugriff haben soll oder darf? Es wäre halt blöd, wenn das Bild mit mal stehen bleibt mit der Meldung "keine Berechtigung... - drücke ok"
<HeGe> Longbottom: (es gibt dort halt nur ne Fernbedienung... )
<Longbottom> HeGe: find ... -readable -exec ln ... # sollte doch gehen.
<HeGe> Longbottom: das kenne ich nicht, schaue mir das aber mal an... 
<Longbottom> HeGe: Ansonsten gibt es wohl noch inotifywait, dnotify oder incron, aber das kenne ich nicht. Hab hier gefunden: http://serverfault.com/questions/50127/how-to-automatically-run-a-script-when-the-contents-of-a-directory-changes-in-li
<kubine> Title: scripting - How to automatically run a script when the contents of a directory changes in Linux? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<HeGe> Longbottom: ich muss das erst einmal austesten, find funktioniert bei mir lokal aber nicht mit dem entfernten Laufwerk?! Danke erst mal so weit.
<staffi> Nabend! Könnt ihr mir helfen? Hab mir Steam installiert, CSS runtergeladen und wollt das nun spielen aber es startet nicht :-( Registriert ist es da ich das vor Jahren schon auf Windows gespielt habe...
<daswort> staffi: wie hast du es gestartet?
<staffi> Dierekt über steam
<daswort> versuche es mal direkt und im terminal zu starten
<staffi> Öhm, wie starte ich CSS im Terminal?
<daswort> ./pfad/zum/css/binary
<LupusE> wine ./wine/c/programms/steam/counterstrike_source.exe
<daswort> LupusE: das kommt doch nicht mit wine
<LupusE> winehq DB appdb hilft auch.
<staffi> wine? doch nur wenn ich über cd installieren will, oder?
<daswort> LupusE: Es gibt eine native Version!
<ZeroMC> von css?
<LupusE> ich wusste ja nicht, das SC Source gemeint ist.
<ZeroMC> das letzte mal hab ich nur cs gesehen und nicht css
<daswort> Ich hab nur von CSS gehört. Aber CS?
<ZeroMC> oh, gibt tatsaechlich beides fuer Linux
<staffi> hm, finde grad nur den .steam ordner
<daswort> staffi: die Datei müsste in ~/Steam/SteamApps/common/TITEL  sein
<daswort> bzw. ~/local/share/Steam/…
<staffi> aaaahhhh :-)
<staffi> fündig
<Moewe> und wie staffi ?
<Moewe> ah ich hab das ja eh net installiert
<Moewe> egal also :P
<staffi> moment, probiere noch ein wenig ;-)
<daswort> sonst gib mal die Ausgabe von tree aus dem Ordner ( http://paste.ubuntuusers.de ) staffi 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<staffi> wieso komme ich nicht in den ordner?
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413537/
<bekks> Weil Du den NAmen des Ordners falsch eingibst.
<fbausch> cd Counter-Strike\ Source
<daswort> Weil das Leerzeichen ein Trennungszeichen ist musst du es mit \ erst "escapen". Damit das Terminal weiß es ist Teil des Namens und nicht dass es zwei Dateien trennt.
<staffi> aaaaaaah :-)
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413542/
<staffi> und nu?
<staffi> tschuldigung das ich noch so unwissend bin... :-/
<daswort> ./cstrike
<daswort> oder es ist in ./bin. Deshalb sagte ich "tree" :) 
<staffi> öhm, wie kann ich den kompletten baum anzeigen lassen?
<Moewe> kann man keine buttons auf den desktop ablegen?
<Moewe> den button oder shortcut öffnet man denn mit nen text editor
<Moewe> und hinter exec ist dann der befehl
<daswort> staffi: mit dem programm tree. Muss man noch installieren, aber das ist echt supi
<daswort> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Menü Moewe 
<bekks> find . -type d ist lesbarer :)
<kubine> Title: Menü › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Moewe> jo daswort 
<Moewe> das meine ich
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413547/
<staffi> shortcut kann ich auch anlegen, passiert aber auch nichts...
<daswort> staffi: ja da ist nichts. Und jetzt bitte "bin" :)
<staffi> moment, einmal kurz neu starten. nun kommt immer so ne fehlermeldung...
<daswort> deshalb muss man nicht neustarten. das muss man reparieren ! staffi 
<bekks> staffi: Das ist kein Windows. NEustarten hilft nichts.
<staffi> :-D okay
<staffi> versuche dann eben nen screenshot zu machen
<staffi> http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3169/7a7lckey_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Directupload.net - 7a7lckey.png (at s1.directupload.net)
<_stemmi_> hi, kann mir einer erklären was an diesem shell-script falsch ist: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413552/
<kubine> Title: Unbenannt › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<_stemmi_> auf einem anderen rechner funktioniert es problem los...
<zerwas> _stemmi_: es sollte #!/bin/bash heißen
<daswort> staffi: steam möchte wohl nicht dass man es zwei mal startet. Also eine schließen.
<_stemmi_> zerwas: funtkioniert leider auch nicht so richtig: ./test.sh: line 2: -4: substring expression < 0
<daswort> _stemmi_: mal mach ein "echo $SHELL" in das Script
<dAnjou> zerwas: optimalerweise heißt es #!/usr/bin/env bash ;)
<staffi> aber da ist nichts auf...
<bekks> dAnjou: Optimalerweise heisst es #!/usr/bin/ksh :)
<staffi> steht auch nichts in der infoleiste (gnome 3.6)
<_stemmi_> daswort: "/bin/zsh" ist irgendwie nicht, das was ich erwartet habe...
<dAnjou> _stemmi_: kommt das aus dem script oder direkt aus der shell?
<_stemmi_> dAnjou: aus dem script
<daswort> hmm, mal sehen. staffi hast du die Ausgabe von "tree" vom steam/…/bin verzeichnis für mich?
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413557/
<daswort> hmmpf. das hilft nicht.
<staffi> neu starten? ^^
<_stemmi_> wenn ich im terminal bash eingeben, liefter mir "echo $SHELL" auch /bin/zsh ... wie kann das sein?
<daswort> nein stat_vi 
<staffi> hm, wenn ich css oder tf 2 starten will steht da auch das er es starten will, dann kommt für ein bruchtteil einer sekunde ein weisser bildschirm und das wars dann...
<staffi> bin mal kurz afk
<k1l> starte aus dem terminal und guck welche errors da kommen
<k1l> oder guck in die .xsession.errors
<k1l> -errors
<D_D> moin zusammen
<D_D> hat der eine oder andere schon mal den Wlan Treiber auf dem Macbook mit Ubuntu zum laufen gebracht
<sdx23> Möglicherweise gibt es solche Leute. Aber sinnvoll wäre, einfach die Frage zu stellen ;)
<k1l> D_D: am besten guckst du mal mit lspci oder lsusb welcher chip da werkelt
<zerwas> D_D: ja.
<D_D> Frage: wo finde ich den Treiber?
<D_D> k1l: ich bin absoluter ubuntu neuling...
<daswort> Such mal im Dash nach Treiber.
<daswort> Oder im Terminal `jockey-gtk`. Ich weiß gerade nicht wo in der GUI das ist.
<D_D> was sagt mir das dash? kosten Driver Genius 11 ... 19€
<apollo13> loooooooool
<k1l> software-properties-gtk und da der letzte tab
<k1l> D_D: gib mal lspci und lsusb in ein terminal ein und kopiere alles in einen pastbin
<k1l> !nopaste > D_D 
<kubine> D_D: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<D_D> kubine: leider kann ich das nicht kopieren da ich am PC hock IRC auch hier li
<D_D> läuft.. der Mac mit ubuntu ist neben dran ;)
<D_D> aber es taucht kein wlan adapter auf.. wie broadcom oder intel oder atheros
<D_D> nix der gleichen
<k1l> ok dann schreib mal die eine zeile ab in der der chip genannt wird.
<k1l> hmm. dann mal mit "sudo rfkill list" gucken ob es ausgeschaltet ist. auch zusätzlich gucken ob da nen schalter auf off ist am gerät
<k1l> manchmal heissen die wlan karten auch nur "network controller" ganz ohne wireless
<D_D> Broadcom Corporation BCM4322
<D_D> das ist der wlan.. wird auch richtig aufgeführt aber funktioniert nicht... leider
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx hier 
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<D_D> k1l thx.. ich kuck gleich mal obs klappt
<k1l> das geht übrigens alles ruckizucki, wenn du mal 5min. ein lan kabel reinstecken kannst
<k1l> du musst nämlich noch pakete installieren.
<apollo13> mein mac hat kein lan ;)
<jokrebel> ach! So wie Mercedes keine Blinker verbaut <g> </OT>
<staffi> soooo, wieder da... blöde frage, wie muss ich css aus dem terminal starten :-/ gibs bei linux sowas wie eine exe datei die prinzipiell ausführbar ist?
<staffi> :´(
<jokrebel> staffi: ne
<jokrebel> staffi: aber wenn man den genauen Programmnamen kennt kann man als auch aus dem Terminal heraus starten.
<jokrebel> staffi: Was ist css? Der Compiz-Setting-Manager?
<apollo13> jokrebel: cs source
<staffi> genau. counter strike ;-)
<jokrebel> staffi: Ach n Spiel, da kenn ich mich gar ned aus. Eine erste Anlaufstelle ist aber wohl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Counterstrike-Source
<kubine> Title: Counterstrike-Source › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> jokrebel: seit ein paar tagen gibts steam nativ für ubuntu. und einige alte sher bekannte spiele sind seitdem auch nativ erhältlich
<k1l> staffi: es gibt auch #ubuntu-steam für englischen support. da haben sie mehr erfahrung mit solchen problemen
<staffi> english? :-(
<daswort> staffi: das mit dem exe ist ein bisschen anders. Aber ausführbare Dateien gibts bei linux genauso wie bei win.
<daswort> staffi: kannst du mir mal den tree des *ganzen* steam ordners geben?
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413562/
<staffi> sorry, war essen
<daswort> tree /home/staffi/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32 /home/staffi/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_64
<daswort> staffi: bitte den obigen Befehl ausführen
<staffi> okay mom
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413567/
<staffi> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/413572/
<staffi> jetzt haste alles, mußte terminal umstellen ;-)
<daswort> umstellen staffi ?
<staffi> ja, das er mehr anzeigt
<daswort> achso "scrollback"
<staffi> genau
<daswort> staffi: Im Terminal:
<daswort> steam steam://<ID-des-Spiels>
<daswort> Wie du die ID heraus bekommst kann ich dir leider nicht sagen ich hab kein Steam. Aber Internet ist dein Freund.
<staffi> hm okay, werde ich mal suchen, danke!
<nepo> hallo?
<daswort> staffi: schau auch mal hier: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Steam#Counter-Strike:_Source
<kubine> Title: Steam - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<daswort> ja? nepo 
<staffi> staffi@Staffi-Lappi:~$ steam steam://rungameid/240
<staffi> Running Steam on ubuntu 12.10 64-bit
<staffi> STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically
<staffi> staffi@Staffi-Lappi:~$ 
<nepo> oh, es klappt. 
<versuchsanstalt> Moin. Ich kenne mich mit Ubuntu kaum aus (eher Debian-Nutzer) und habe hier bei einem Kumpel ein Problem mit dem X-Server. Ubuntu 10.12, automatisch installiert, allet huebsch. Beim Start jetzt nur einfache Xsession ohne WM, Fehlermeldung "wurde im reduzierten Grafikmodus gestartet". Ich habe als Benutzer die Farbtiefe des Desktop auf 24bit umgestellt, sonst fällt mir keine Veränderung ein. Anschluss des Monitors über HDMI (audio u
<versuchsanstalt> Ich würde jetzt denken, dass ich den Xserver konfigurieren sollte, da er nicht mit autoconfigure starten will. 
<versuchsanstalt> sehe ich das richtig, wo muss ich weiter stochern, hilft mir die installationscd eventuell weiter?
<apollo13> versuchsanstalt: weder nen aktuelles debian noch nen ubuntu brauchen ne xserver config
<apollo13> du musst einfach nen grafikkartentreiber installieren
<versuchsanstalt> apollo13: startx als user und als root funktionieren. 
<versuchsanstalt> apollo13: daher denke ich, dass alles noch viel einfacher sein sollte. 
<apollo13> versuchsanstalt: was hat das damit zu tun? abgesehen davon hat sich von mir der support nach nem startx als root erübrigt -_-
<versuchsanstalt> apollo13: vielen dank für das gerüttelt maß arroganz. so viel support war das gar nicht. ich weiß zwar jetzt, dass ich keine xorg.conf brauche (was ich auch vorher wusste), dass ich einen grafiktreiber brauche (den ich mit startx als user nicht brauche) und dass ich bloss nichts testen soll, bevor ich in #ubuntu-de nachfrage, aber danke schön. 
<versuchsanstalt> bleibt also die information, dass ich einen grafiktreiber brauche. 
<versuchsanstalt> danke noch mal. 
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: "startx" und dann auch noch als root ist aber wirklich keine gute Idee gewesen (wo war die Idee her?)
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: nach erfolgreichem startx als user die logfiles lesen, nach EE schauen und im zweifelsfalle noch mal als root
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: schreibt das config dateien?
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: die hatte ich eigentlich alle gesichert
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: und nötig sind die ja eh lang schon nicht mehr
<jokrebel> ach! Wo? las sehn? 
<jokrebel> !paste > versuchsanstalt
<kubine> versuchsanstalt: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: es gab eine xorg.conf.failsafe
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: ist die gemeint?
<approach> Wie kann ich meinen zweiten Bildschirm im nicht Clone Modus? Kriege nur Clone Ansicht
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: Und da steht drin, dass Du startx (und vielleicht sogar als root) versuchen sollst?
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: ja, genau. 
<versuchsanstalt> mal ernsthaft, vielen dank für eure hilfsbereitschaft, viel spaß mit eurem betriebssystem, schönen sonntag noch. 
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: Dann paste das doch bitte mal.
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: In meiner steht das jedenfalls nicht!
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: nein, mir ist das zu blöd, hier eure ehrliche motivation mit übereinander schmunzeln zu zerbröseln. das ist nicht mein sport und hilft eurem projekt so wenig, wie meinem kumpel hier. 
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: Mal ernsthaft, komm doch bitte wieder runter von Deinem hohen Roß
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: Du (bzw. Dein Kumpel) wollen hier kostenlose Hilfe… ;-(
<versuchsanstalt> wir können hier gerne nett konversation treiben und esr/smartway rauf und runter deklinieren und uns zeigen, wer wieviel weiß, aber dazu ist mein pony zu klein. echt. 
<jokrebel> versuchsanstalt: Dafür gäbe es #ubuntu-de-offtopic - nun ist aber genug gerantet. Stell gescheite Frage und gib vor allem die geforderten Rückfrage-Anfroderungen oder lass es einfach …
<versuchsanstalt> jokrebel: die geforderten rückfrage-anfroderungen waren "support von mir hat sich erübrigt" und "paste mal die datei in der der quatsch mit startx steht". beide kann ich nicht erfüllen. ich lese dann mal weiterhin freenodes hinweise zu katalysten und bin raus. 
<apollo13> "freenodes hinweise zu katalysten"?
<jokrebel> warum auch immer man das Pasten "nicht erfüllen" kann…
<apollo13> weil das dort nicht drin steht…
<mike32> Hi, müsste bei dieser Konfiguration nicht automatisch Windows starten? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1673212/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<mike32> ok in der grub.cfg steht aber: menuentry "Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sdc1)"
<Loetmichel> re @ home
<Loetmichel> hoppla, sorry
<Mundus> Guten Abend,
<Mundus> ich habe gerade ein Problem, da ich nicht weiß, wie ich in Nano die Grub ändere
<bekks> Welche Datei willst Du denn ändern?
<Mundus> Ich habe eine Passage geändert, anschließend auf speichern und dachte, dass damit die Grub angepasst wäre, klappt aber nicht
<Mundus> etc/default/grub
<bekks> WAS hast Du geändert, und was bedeutet "klappt nicht"?
<Mundus> Mein Fehler liegt wahrscheinlich darin, dass ich wie unter Windows mit Enter speichern möchte
<jokrebel> Mundus: Nach nem Ändern der Config muss man Grub aber auch neu einlesen lassen.
<bekks> Was in keinem mir bekannten Editor der Fall ist. Auch nicht in Windows.
<Mundus> Ich dachte, dass mache ich später mit sudo ubdate-grub
<Mundus> update ;)
<bekks> Ja, nach dem sudo nano ...
<jokrebel> Mundus: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2 und dessen Unterseiten kennst Du?
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mundus> Danke, aber wie speichere ich die Änderungen beim Verlassen von Nano? Dies scheint mein Problem zu sein. Die Änderung lautet:
<bekks> Die Lösung steht am unteren Bildschirmrand in nano
<jokrebel> Mundus: IIRC mit Strg+O
<ppq> du rememberst correctly, jokrebel 
<jokrebel> und anschließend noch mit Enter bestätigen
<Mundus> Danach schreibt er aber was von Formate und ich scheitere, da es doch kein Dos oder ähnliches Format ist
<bekks> Was steht da GENAU?
<Mundus> Genau steht da: Dateiname zum Speichern: etc/default/grub
<bekks> enter drücken.
<Mundus> Dann erscheint die Meldung:
<jokrebel> ja? Und das bestätigst Du mit enter und es wird gespeichert…
<Mundus> [Fehler beim Schreiben von etc/default/grub: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gef ]
<bekks> Vergisst du da das / am Anfang...?
<bekks> Die Datei heisst /etc/default/grub
<Mundus> Der Eintrag steht dort bereits, ich drücke lediglich Enter
<bekks> Steht da ein / am Anfang oder nicht?
<apollo13> vim *hust*
<Mundus> Nein
<bekks> Mundus: Geh mal aus nano raus, komplett, und gib "pwd" ein - in welchem Verzeichnis bist Du?
<Mundus> IDanke, das war der Fehler
<Mundus> Wieso erscheint beim SPeicehrn der Slash nicht?
<bekks> Weil Du ihn beim Öffnen nicht angibst.
<Mundus> home/mundus
<jokrebel> Mundus: Du machst das mit sudo?
<Mundus> Ok, und damit das System weiß wo ich speichere, muss ich den Slash setzen... 
<bekks> Nein.
<Mundus> Ja
 * apollo13 fragt sich wie du das aufgekommen hast ohne slash
<Mundus> Über den Editor Strg + o
<bekks> Geh komplett raus aus Nano.
<Mundus> habe ich geschlossen
<bekks> Und dann gib das hier ein: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bekks> Mach deine Änderungen, und speicher sie.
<Mundus> Danke bekks, nach deinem ersten Hinweis hatte ich aber die Speicherung (hinzufügen / ) bereits erfolgreich geschafft.
<Mundus> Ich hatte erwartet, dass nano meine Benutzerfehler abfängt, muss also noch vielllll Lernen ;)
<bekks> Wie auch imme Du die Datei aufbekommen hast, denn /home/mundus/etc/default/grub gibt es nicht.
<bekks> Ich würde ja die /etc/default/grub nochmal kontrollieren...
<Mundus> Nein, bin im Editor auf höheres Verzeichnis gewechselt unbd beim Speichern schreibt er etc ohne beginnenden Slash...
<bekks> In nano kann man das doch gar nicht.
<Mundus> Doch, mit Datei öffnen (Strg + R) und dann in Dateien (Strg + T) Datei auswählen fertig...
<bekks> Wieso nicht einfach sudo nano dateiname ... - naja.
<Mundus> Weil ich noch am Anfang bin und mit meinem Windows wissen an Linux heran gehe... Mir sind die Befehle noch nicht so geläufig....
<Mundus> Wie gesagt, ich hatte gehofft, das nano für mich denkt...
<bekks> Das wird unter Linux kein einziges Programm für Dich tun. Windows tut das auch nicht.
<Mundus> Das stimmt, aber über einen solchen Fehler bin ich noch nie gestolpert....
<GeneralStupid> Hi
<GeneralStupid> Windows 8 / Ubuntu 12.10 Dualboot, Ubuntu bootet über UEFI aber Grub bootet jetzt Windows 8 nicht mehr. ... 
<apollo13> ist doch richtig so?!
<GeneralStupid> Ich habe schon ein paar sachen gegoogelt aber dann findet der die UUID nicht oder sagt "/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi" nicht gefunden 
<GeneralStupid> apollo13: prinzipiell bin ich zufrieden :-D ... aber im Ernst, ich muss leider Windows 8 booten können
<GeneralStupid> Ist ein Laptop für das Labor in dem ich arbeite, unter Anderem brauche ich die um das Deployment der Lib die wir entwickeln zu testen ... 
<GeneralStupid> Also niemand der eine Idee hat :/ 
<k1l> ich bin froh, dass ich bisher um uefi noch herumkommen :/
<GeneralStupid> Heute morgen habe ich gedacht ... Ja mal sehen. Mitlerweile frage ich mich wer diesen Blödsinn braucht.
<apollo13> naja wennst uefi deaktivierst kannst afaik erstmals beides neuinstallieren ;)
<GeneralStupid> Naja
<GeneralStupid> Windows 8 Bootet AFAIK ohne Secureboot nicht (?)
<bekks> Quatsch. :)
<apollo13> die arm variante vlt 
<bekks> Das startet wunderbar ohne Secure Boot.
<GeneralStupid> Hm, im Bios ist secureboot grau hinterlegt, also ich kann das wohl nicht deaktivieren
<bekks> Dann hast du nun ein ausgewachsenes Problem, weil Du das für einen Dualboot deaktivieren musst.
<GeneralStupid> Also, ich kaufe ein Notebook für 1400 euro und kann es nicht benutzen wie ich will
<bekks> Man kann sich ja vorher informieren...
<GeneralStupid> Naja, ich hab den nicht gekauft und es ist nicht meiner... Ich meine nur, das sowas nicht sein kann
<GeneralStupid> Ich muss jetzt das Laptop rooten, wie ein Smartphone, schöne neue Welt... 
<bekks> Musst Du nicht. Wer sagt das?
<bekks> Und das kann sehr wohl sein, dass dein Admin das Ding so konfiguriert hat.
<GeneralStupid> ich hab das frisch bekommen... Ich muss mir wohl mal das Handbuch reinziehen
<GeneralStupid> ich bin seit 2 Stunden, grubkonfig ändern, rebooten, ausprobiern, und von vorne ... ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
<bekks> Solange Secure Boot eingeschaltet ist, vergiss Dualboot.
<GeneralStupid> :(
<nevchen> kurze nabend
<nevchen> *s
<GeneralStupid> danke für die Hilfe  . Ich bin mal das Handbuch (das nur auf DVD mitgeliefert wird) zu durchforsten
<bekks> Das gibts sicherlich auch online als PDF.
<UbuntuFan> ubuntu lucid bei mehrere benutzer an ein Pc .Will man jemand abmelden oder wechseln bleibt der Pc immer hängen .was kann die uhrsache sein ?? 
<ring0> UbuntuFan, hast du mal einen blick in die logs geworfen?
<UbuntuFan> <ring0> ja aber das steht nichts drin was die ursache ist 
<UbuntuFan> <ring0> im google bin ich auch am suchen 
<ring0> UbuntuFan, hast du mal in .xsession-errors im home vom user, der sich ausloggt, geguckt?
<UbuntuFan> <ring0> habe gerade auf . dar sind zu viele warnungen drin.
<ring0> UbuntuFan, du kannst das ganze log ja mal in einen paste packen. vielleicht hat jemand eine idee
<UbuntuFan> <ring0> kann man das alles löschen und wenn ich den pc neu hoch fahre macht er dann einen neu log ?? 
<ring0> UbuntuFan, die .xsession-errors wird bei jedem login neu angelegt
<ring0> UbuntuFan, die alte heißt dann .xsession-errors.old
<UbuntuFan> <ring0> dann werde ich es mal versuchen und melde mich später ok 
<UbuntuFan> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/413577/ kann dar jemand vieleicht helfen 
<kubine> Title: Fehler meldung › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-10
<LupusE> g'morgen
<johe|work> moin, mit welchen programm kann ich mir den alle anstehenden updates mit verionsnummer auf der console anzeigen lassen?
<stevieh> ich vermute mal, mit apt-get dist-upgrade und einem passenden switch?
<johe|work> stevieh, das zeigt keine versionsnummern an
<kraut> -s
<stareye> ich hab ein update wie installiere ich den mit apt-get upgrade?
<dadrc> Daher "-s", dann zeigt es die Updates nur an, aber installiert sie nicht.
<dadrc> stareye, was für ein Update denn?
<stevieh> stareye: was für ein update hast deu?
<stareye> keine ahnung in der console steht update
<stevieh> na, dann mach mal apt-get upgrade
<stareye> hab ein server gemacht 
<stevieh>  johe|work: apt-get -V -s dist-upgrade zeigt mir ziemlich viel an
<johe|work> stevieh, ah danke
<stareye> danke
<pog> ich glaube, hier - Benefits of UEFI - haben sie das fuer MS wichtigste Feature vergessen - "avoid to start linux easyly" :-)
<pog> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh824898.aspx
<kubine> Title: UEFI Firmware (at technet.microsoft.com)
<pog> ich frage mich, ob UEFI eine Portabilitaet der Systeme verhindert.
<LetoThe2nd> pog: danke für den konstruktiven supportbeitrag.
<pog> danke LetoThe2nd dachte ich sei im offtopic, aber dennoch versuche ich eine USB zu booten, und versuche das zu verstehen,
<stevieh> hmm... kann ich für meinen "Dokumente" Ordner kein Lesezeichen anlegen? Das ist aber blöt...
<dadrc> stevieh, bei mir geht's.
<dadrc> Was passiert bei dir, Ubuntuversion, Dateimanager?
<stevieh> 3.8.2 auf 13.10
<dadrc> Nautilus also?
<stevieh> yep
<dadrc> Und was passiert, wenn du einfach Drag'n'Drop machst?
<stevieh> auf den Lesezeichen bereich? DAs geht ja in dem Sinne nicht
<dadrc> Moment, lass mich mal eben ein Unity booten
<stevieh> joa...
<dadrc> Ok, bei 'nem frischen 13.10 hab ich Documents schon unter Places :>
<stevieh> ja, das ist schön, aber die places erscheinen nicht in nem normalen Fileselektor dialog...
<dadrc> Stimmt, Documents kann man nicht als echtes Bookmark setzen. Weird.
<dadrc> Moment
<dadrc> stevieh, also, in der bookmarks-Datei stehen die schon drin, deshalb kannst du sie nicht noch mal hinzufügen
<stevieh> wo ist die denn?
<dadrc> .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<stevieh> mal gucken
<stevieh> hmm... da war es noch nicht drin, jetzt isses drin, muss ich nur noch verstehen, was ich neu starten muss, damit es auch erkannt wird, nur nautilus reichte nicht
<stevieh> ah, I see...
<dadrc> Echt, da war es nicht drin? Dann weiß ich nicht, wieso du es nicht hinzufügen konntest.
<stevieh> ich glaub da ist innerhalb der Logik noch was drin, weil: wenn du unter dem Einstellungszahnrad auf Lesezeichen gehts, wirds da angezeigt
<stevieh> also der hasht anscheinend auf den Dir namen, d.h. wenn ich von Dokumente aus nen Symlink mache, kann ich den als Lesezeichen anlegen.
<stevieh> das reicht mir ;-)
<dadrc> ^^
<stevieh> d.h. direkt kann ich das lesezeichen auch nicht anlegen, aber ein anderes so "bearbeiten", dass es das ist.
<dadrc> Blödsinniges Zeugs o0
<stevieh> yep, aber danke fürs mitdenken! :-)
<barnyh> k1l:  hey
<barnyh> k1l:  kannst dich noch an das wlan zertifikat problem von gestern erinnern, das ich im FH netz immer mein passwort eingeben musste, jetzt ist es so das der keyring oder passwort manager , wie auch immer das heißt nach meinen passwort fragt, kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren ?
<mosez> hi
<mosez> welche version ist aktuell noch fuer den servereinsatz zu empfehlen? 12.04 oder?
<LetoThe2nd> 1204 ist ok, ja
<mosez> ok, in sachen kvm images ist dann wohl 12.04.3 das aktuellste... http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.3/release/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS (Precise Pangolin) (at cloud-images.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> nimmt sich nicht direkt was, IMHO. ist halt weniger updates dann.
<mosez> ok
<barnyh> weiß einer zufällig wie man den passwortmanager/keyring daran hindern kann das man beim boot für ein wlan ein passwort eingeben muss ?
<stevieh> autologin meinst du?
<Cliff123> barnyh: Bei kwallet (KDE keyring) kann man das umgehen indem man einfach ein leeres Passwort vergibt
<Cliff123> so werden die Passwörter dann aber unverschlüsselt gespeichert. (so habe ich das zumindest verstanden)
<Cliff123> und nicht nur das WLan Passwort, sondern alle
<barnyh> Cliff123:  solange keiner zugriff auf die festplatte hat ist das ja unbedenklich
<barnyh> nehme ich an
<Cliff123> richtig
<barnyh> werde mal rebooten und testen
<Anonymer89> hallo
<Anonymer89> wie kann ich den die besitztechte für VERZEICHNIS und den unter VERZEICHNISe ändern
<Anonymer89> das problem was ich habe ist
<stevieh> chown -R
<LetoThe2nd> Anonymer89: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<kubine> Title: chown › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anonymer89> da habe ich geguckt
<Anonymer89> sudo chown -cR $USER:plugdev *.* 
<barnyh> hmm ich finde kein vernünftiges tool, womit ich pdf graphisch bearbeiten kann
<stevieh> weil pdf dafür auch nicht gedacht is.
<dadrc> Xournal geht für einiges ganz gut.
<Anonymer89> wenn ich per sftp was in VERZEICHNIS verschieben will es geht nicht
<dadrc> Aber so generell: Jo, ein fertiges PDF ist nicht zum Verändern gedacht.
<geser> barnyh: welche Art von Bearbeitung? Seiten löschen/hinzufügen?
<Anonymer89> weill die besitzer und gruppe bei root ist
<stevieh> na, dann kann auch nur ruth das ändern.
<Cliff123> barnyh: Wenn es Kommentare oder Notizen sein sollen: Okular (neue Version kann die Anmerkungen auch in der PDF selbst speichern) oder PDF-XChange Viewer oder Foxit Reader per Wine. Laufen beide ziemlich gut
<geser> Anonymer89: warum das *.*? willst du nur Dateien/Verzeichnis mit einem . ändern?
<Cliff123> barnyh: Hat mein Tipp mit dem keyring eigentlich funktioniert?
<Anonymer89> geser ja
<Anonymer89> geser:nicht mit root
<barnyh> ja ich möchte gerne text einfügen 
<barnyh> für zusammen führen gibts ne menge
<barnyh> aber bearbeiten nicht so vieles
<Cliff123> welches ubuntu setzt du ein?
<barnyh> Okular will die halbe kde bibliothek mitinstallieren :/
<barnyh> Cliff123:  keyring lief 1a
<barnyh> danke
<barnyh> hab xfce drauf gemacht
<Cliff123> Dann versuch mal Xournal
<Cliff123> evtl kommst du ja damit klar
<Cliff123> ich mochte das überhaupt nicht :D
<barnyh> jo das richt für meine zwecke, danke
<Anonymer89> wenn ich den benutzer in der root gruppe hinzufüge müsste ich doch auch per SFTP schreiben können
<jokrebel> wenn die Gruppe schreiben darf...
<jokrebel> Anonymer89: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<kubine> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<geser> Anonymer89: ich glaube es ist keine gute Idee, einen weiteren User in die Gruppe root zu packen
<jokrebel> Anonymer89: Muss, dort wo Du schreiben können willst, unbedingt root der Besitzer sein?
<Anonymer89> drwxrwsr-x 2 root mail 4,0K Apr 23  2012 /var/mail/
<LupusE> mail-over-sftp? ich glaube das ist kein gueltiges protokoll.
<LupusE> was ist denn das erklaerte ziel der aktion?
<jokrebel> LupusE: Jetzt werden wir es nicht mehr erfahren.
<PBeck> hi
<tux_fan> Hallo. eth0: Failed to load firmware "tigon/tg357766.bin" sagt das jmdem etwas ? was kann ich tun damit diese firmware geladen wird ?
<jokrebel> tux_fan: Wer meldet das? Welches Ubuntu? 
<basti> ich möchte über udev einen service neu starten. dafür brauche ich natürlich root rechte. wie mache ich das? 
<jokrebel> basti: Sollte IIRC in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev zu finden sein.
<kubine> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<basti> jokrebel, wie man die udev regel schreibt ist klar. ich weiß nur nicht wie ich den befehl dann mit root rechten ausführen kann.
<basti> oder macht das udev so oder so?
<jokrebel> basti: Arbeitet udev nicht so weit unten im System, dass es dafür sowieso root-Rechte braucht?
<jokrebel> +nicht
<jokrebel> basti: Was ist denn das eigentliche Ziel?
<basti> jokrebel, hast recht. funktioniert.
<jokrebel> Vielleicht gibt es ja bessere Ansätze.
<basti> danke. das nächste mal teste ich erst mal...
<basti> motion muss jedes mal neu gestartet werden, wenn die usb kamera ab/angeschlossen wird. war der einfachste ansatz
<maze-m> moinsen
<maze-m> könnt mir nochmal jemand helfen? ich bekomm bei einem "sudo ifup wlan0" immer folgenden Meldung --> http://nopaste.info/c0129f54a6.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<sdx23> maze-m: und weiter?
<maze-m> sdx23: ich bekomme einfach keine Verbindung mit meinem Router über wlan hin :/
<sdx23> dann lies mal die ersten Zeilen.
<maze-m> sdx23: na ja, wieso kann er den daemon nicht starten?
<sdx23> maze-m: das steht da nicht. Wieso meinst du also, dass ich dir das sagen könnte? Schau in /var/log/deamon.log, das syslog und/oder ruf wpasupplicant per Hand auf.
<maze-m> sdx23: okay, /var/log/syslog gibt da schon mehr her ---> http://nopaste.info/df80b01257.html [-]
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<sdx23> Na dann beheb' das doch mal.
<maze-m> sdx23: aber ich versteh nicht ganz, was er damit meint
<sdx23> maze-m: "Ihm" gefällt die Konfiguration nicht. "scan_ssid 2" ist nicht valide. Die wpasupplicant.conf hat eine Menge Kommentare dazu, was welche Optionen bedeuten und wie die auszusehen haben, such darin nach "scan_ssid".
<maze-m> sdx23: ich hab mir die eigentlich nur aus dem ubuntu-wiki zusammenkopiert....
<sdx23> maze-m: dann steht entweder Müll im Wiki (dazu wäre gut zu wissen, von welchen Seiten - im wpa supplicant Artikel steht nichts derartiges) oder du hast irgendwo nicht aufgepasst.
<maze-m> sdx23: hab das von dem Wiki ---> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<kubine> Title: wpa supplicant › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sdx23> Jo, da steht nirgends "scan_ssid 2". a) gehört da ein = hin und b) garantiert nicht 2.
<maze-m> sdx23: also bei mir steht das aber so drin ---> http://nopaste.info/44b510a75a.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<maze-m> sprich, das = ist drin
<sdx23> ok, dann ist das wohl nur in der Meldung raus. Bleibt trotzdem die 2, die gehört da nicht hin. 1 oder 0, nichts anderes.
<ScuM666> php-fpm läuft auf einem vhost auf localhost
<ScuM666> wie kann ich mehrere vhost einrichten?
<ScuM666> ohne das ein Fehler kommt das die Clas bereits geladen wurde
<ScuM666> FastCgiExternalServer: redefinition of previously defined class "/usr/lib/cgi-bin/php5-fcgi"
<ScuM666> ich habe unter /etc/apache2/sites-av
<ScuM666> /etc/apache2/sites-enabled
<ScuM666> die diversen hosts zuliegen
<maze-m> sdx23: sorry, hab wlan gerade mal getestet und es ging mehr oder weniger :/
<ScuM666> ich brauch entweder eine globale Einstellung oder meinet wegen auch für jeden vhost einen Schnipsel den ich überall reinkopieren kann
<Guest68016> Hallo, ist es möglich meinen Desktop live über http zu streamen?
<ScuM666> alle Lösungen die ich bisher im Netz gefunden habe beziehen sich nur auf die default
<maze-m> ich bekomm nun nur noch die meldung: "wlan0: Association request to the driver failed"
<sdx23> Guest68016: jein. Zu welchem Zwecke willst du da?
<sdx23> maze-m: mehr Kontext bitte.
<maze-m> sdx23: okay, in der syslog sehe ich nun nur noch die Meldung
<Guest68016> ich will es an serviio streamen das ich es schlussendlich auf meinem DLNA fähigen TV wiedergeben kann
<yannickoo> n'abend :) sagt mal wie kann ich denn in einem ordner den prefix von allen dateien entfernen? der präfix ist immer eine zahl gefolgt von einem unterstrich: 234934525_foo_bar.png soll einfach nur zu foo_bar.png werden.
<sdx23> yannickoo: rename oder vidir + Regex.
<sdx23> Guest68016: http://realmike.org/blog/2011/02/09/live-desktop-streaming-via-dlna-on-gnulinux/ das klingt besser
<kubine> Title: Live Desktop Streaming via DLNA on GNU/Linux « realmike.org (at realmike.org)
<maze-m> sdx23: bekomm insgesamt die Meldung --> http://nopaste.info/5f15af370d.html
<kubine> Title: nopaste.info - free nopaste script and service (at nopaste.info)
<Guest68016> Danke das sieht gut aus, ich lese mich mal ein ;)
<sdx23> maze-m: er ist authentifiziert und auch assoziiert.
<maze-m> sdx23: das heißt, es sieht eigentlich alles gut aus?
<sdx23> maze-m: exakt.
<sdx23> die "iwconfig" Ausgabe hilft dir auch, das zu beurteilen.
<maze-m> sdx23: okay, dann wunder ich mich, warum ich dann keine saubere verbindung hinbekomm :/...
<maze-m> aber kann sein, dass mein kabelgebundenes netzwerk noch dazwisch hakt?
<sdx23> alles moegliche kann sein, ich kenne dein Setup nicht.
<maze-m> sdx23: okay, ich probier das mal... bin sonst erstmal weg
<maze-m> sdx23: danke dir
<Guest68016> kubine, das die Verzögerung ist leider sehr groß, was ein Remotcontrolling sehr schwer macht. Gibt es noch andere Lösungen?
<kubine> Guest68016: Ich bin ein Bot ;)
<Guest68016> ah klar ich mein @sdx23
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-11
<sdx23> ich hab' das auch nur gegoogelt, "stream desktop dlna" - ich bezweifle aber, dass andere Lösungen viel latenzfreier sind. Immerhin wird das Videobild encodiert und dann wieder decodiert. Man kann womöglich durch Wahl eines anderen Codecs bisschen was rausholen, aber toll wird das sicher nicht.
<Guest68016> naja ich hab das unter Windows schon mit dem https://github.com/rdp/screen-capture-recorder-to-video-windows-free in verbindung mit Serviio gesehen. Da war vielleicht eine Sekunde latenz. Leider gibt es die Software nicht für Linux/Ubuntu und auf meinem Windows 8.1 rechnet tut sie auch nicht (nur win 8/7/Xp)
<kubine> Title: rdp/screen-capture-recorder-to-video-windows-free · GitHub (at github.com)
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> grep -i -r -e '.js' htdocs/    der Punkt stht hier wohl für ein beliebiges Zeichen, wie kann ich nach einem Punkt suchen?
<doev> hat sich erledigt
<doev> allerdings bräuchte ich nur die Dateinamen, ohne den Text.
<sdx23> auch dafür gibt's nen switch.
<doev> sdx23, -l war es
<Gamoder> Hallo allerseits, ich habe folgendes Problem mit XFCE, ubuntu 13.04, 64 bit: Irgendwie ist auf einmal mein Erscheinungsbild nicht mehr sehr schön und wenn ich in Einstellungen→Erscheinungsbild etwas ändern möchte, wird die Änderung nicht angenommen
<sdx23> Gamoder: google in welchem Verzeichnis diese Einstellungen liegen und verschiebe das.
<Gamoder> sdx23: Bei mir war es offenbar das: http://forums.solydxk.com/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1204
<kubine> Title: SolydXK forums View topic - [Solved]Appearance not working, Xfce, Nvidia, Dual Monitors (at forums.solydxk.com)
<BiGfoOtfiZtA> hallo ihr! bin zum ersten mal hier im "support IRC". darf man hier einfach los fragen? hab nämlich ein problem :B
<dadrc> Einfach fragen, jo
<BiGfoOtfiZtA> muss einen grafiktreiber installieren (im low graphics mode). habe eine anleitung gefunden, komme aber bei einem punkt nicht weiter...
<dadrc> Welche Anleitung, welcher Punkt, was für Treiber, welche Ubuntuversion? :)
<BiGfoOtfiZtA> es geht darum das ich im "low graphics mode" über Strg+ALT+F1 in ein terminal soll. da aber keine befehle eingeben kann.
<BiGfoOtfiZtA> ubuntu 13.10
<dadrc> Nimm F2 
<BiGfoOtfiZtA> anstatt F1 ja?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Dann normal mit Nutzer und Passwort anmelden und weitermachen
<dadrc> Wenn das auch nicht geht, hmm. Dann brauchst du eine andere Anleitung :)
<Bernulli> Hi! Mal ne kurze Frage: Ich will meinen home-Folder auf eine externe Platte sichern. Spricht was dageben, das einfach mit cp zu machen? Die ganzen Alternativen verwirren mich etwas (dd, rsync etc.)
<dadrc> Nö, kein Problem
<dadrc> dd ist dafür eh ungeeignet.
<stevieh> Bernulli: aber achte drauf, permissions und datum zu erhalten.
<stevieh> Bernulli: und schau dir evtl. mal doch Deja Dup an, das hat schon ein paar nette Eigenschaften.
<Bernulli> Deja Dup hatte ich vor einer Weile mal probiert, und da hatte es ständig rumgesponnen. Dann mach ich das jetzt mit cp auf ext4, da sollte es mit den Permissions ja keine Probleme geben. Danke euch!
<stevieh> ok. 
<stevieh> Ich hatte mit Deja Dup keinerlei Themen...
<barnyh> hey, hab noch probleme mit den VLC player und ich finde keingen grunf hierfür, wie kann so ein bild  nur bei MKV FULLHD dateien zustande kommen ? http://www.imageupload.eu/SxukS30
<kubine> Title: Free image hosting upload - Imageupload (at www.imageupload.eu)
<SgtHelm> hallo. ich bräuchte mal hilfe mit meinem usb-stick. ich erhalte ständig die fehlermeldung: "xxx kann nicht eingehängt werden. an operation is already pending." aber: das fenster mit den auf dem usb-stick vorhandenen datein öffnet sich. ich kann diese sogar anklicken und anschaun. doch bearbeiten oder sie löschen kann ich nicht. jemand eine idee? :)
<SgtHelm> sehr seltsam. mit gparted lässt sich /dev/sdb sogar formatieren und bearbeiten. doch eine datei auf den usb-stick kann ich weiterhin nicht speichern. gibts eine möglichkeit den usb-stick manuell einzuhängen? oder zu überprüfen ob eventuell etwas anderes eingehängt ist, was da nicht hingehört?
<Laire> Hallo, 
<Laire> ich habe meinen home-server als webserver laufen (apache2). an sich funktioniert auch alles. jetzt möchte ich eine git repo einrichten, um an meinem projekt von mehreren rechnern, auch ausserhalb des netzwerkes, zu arbeiten. das script selber kann ich lokal zum beispiel auf meinem laptop nicht testen, wenn ich von ausserhalb des netzwerkes arbeite, da das script auf resourcen innerhalb des 
<Laire> Netzwekres zugreift (steuerung andere Geräte). Ist es an sich möglich eine git repo direkt von dem laufenden script zu erstellen?
<dasjoe> Hallo Laire. Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, glaube ich. Du hast ein Projekt mit existierendem Script und willst das jetzt in ein Git-Repo schmeißen? Das geht, klar
<dasjoe> In der Anleitung zu Git selbst findest du dazu was: http://git-scm.com/book/ch2-1.html#Initializing-a-Repository-in-an-Existing-Directory
<kubine> Title: Git - Getting a Git Repository (at git-scm.com)
<koegs> VPN is the way to go, sonst kommst du an die internen geschichten nicht ran
<Laire> also ich habe keine erfahrung mit git. ich muss halt alle änderungen auf dem eigentlichen server testen.
<Laire> bisher habe ich bei meinem editor mit remote server über ftp gearbeitet.
<Laire> und dann halt den server über den browser aufgerufen
<dasjoe> Laire, dann hat dein Problem erstmal nichts mit Git zu tun. Git ist nur ein Werkzeug zur Versionsverwaltung, kurz gesagt gibt's dir eine History deiner Sourcedateien. Wahrscheinlich suchst du eher nach 'nem VPN, wie koegs meint
<Laire> an sich geht es darum, das ich das script auf dem webserver von verschiedenen arbeitsplätze aus bearbeiten kann, diese bearbeitungen direkt teste, indem ich das script im browser aufrufe.
<Laire> würde halt gerne eine lösung nutzen, die im editor integriert ist, damit ich nicht immer edetieren, speichern, hochladen, ausführen muss.
<koegs> per SSHFS direkt auf den Server zugreifen?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FUSE/sshfs
<kubine> Title: sshfs › FUSE › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Laire> Laptop  = Win7
<Laire> hatte gedacht git ist dafür da um dateien, die an einem zentralen punkt liegen vpn periphären punkten zu bearbeiten und auf allen seiten immer die gleiche version zu haben
<Laire> also nicht fürs bearbeiten selber
<koegs> git ist eine versionsverwaltung und kein "synchronisationstool"
<Laire> ok
<Laire> kann ich denn eine samba freigabe so einrichten, dass ich auch über das internet darauf zugreifen kann? dann würde ich einfach über eine samba freigabe arbeiten
<Laire> also als laufwerk einrichten
<LetoThe2nd> dann kannst du auch gleich flugblätter mit deinen passwörtern verteilen.
<Laire> ok
<koegs> wie gesagt, wenn du einfach und "transparent" im lokalen Netz arbeiten willst, bleibt dir nur VPN
<cilly> machouffe, was ist los?
<jokrebel_> cilly: wie meinen? Is doch schon lang weg.
<cilly> jokrebel_: ja, weil er mich geslapt hat...
<jonathanweber> servus!
<jonathanweber> ich bin auf der suche nach einem fortgeschrittenen Musik-Manager der im Web läuft, so wie "zina" (pancake.org/zina)... Das Projekt wurde leider seit 2010 nicht mehr weiterentwickelt... Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
<xerror> hi all (-: vorab mal: Ist das nicht suboptimal das man bei jedem User den lokalen Benutzernamen nebst der IP sehen kann ?
<dadrc> kannst du ändern in deinem irc-client
<xerror> ja ? vielen Dank dadrc, ich schau gleich mal nach 
<xerror> Fantastisch !!! Vilen Dank dadrc (-:
<dadrc> =)
<xerror> Gut die IP bleibt, aber das ist ja nciht wirklich schlimm, obschon man die bei anderen chat varianten meuist erst ab nem datei-tranfer bekommt. Gut, aber dafür scheint IRC die Mutter aller Netzkommunikation zu sein :-)
<Wumbel> mein monitor ging vorhin einfach aus. Naja, egal.
<xerror> Ja Klasse, da frag ich gleich nochwas: Ich kann einfach via nautilus einen SFTP on server.local  "Netzwerk-Ordner" auf meinem Desktop erzeugen. Wie kann ich jetzt die Zieladresse dieses Ordners verändern ?
<xerror> Also das ist eine simple SSH verbindung die der nautilus als SFTP browsbar macht, die ppointed aber auf /home. und das würde ich gerne spezifizieren.
<xerror> Wumbel: Gut funktionierendes Powermanagement ? (-:
<Wumbel> Xerror: Naja, ich habe das alles eigentlich abgestellt. Also, dass der monitor nie ausgeht. Ging aber vorhin trotzdem aus. 
<xerror> Wumbel: Ja das kenne ich, da gab es bei älteren Versionen manchmal Schwierigkeiten. Aber seid 12.04 läuft das eigentlich sauber. Hast du mal in den logs geschaut ?
<Wumbel> xerror: nein, aber ich mache mir jetzt da auch keine großen Gedanken. Das war vorhin mal einmal. Also nix schlimmes. 
<xerror> Achso ok gut.
<Guest79862> Hallo Welt aus irssi (-:
<jokrebel_> Guest79862: Da wärst Du erstmal in #test besser aufgehoben. Oder hast Du eine Ubuntu-Spezifische Frage? ;-)
<Guest79862> stimmt jokrebel, bitte um verzeihung, habe was getestet. allerdings ja, eine ubuntu spezifische Frage hättte ich auch :
<Guest79862> Wie kann ich die Destination eines von nautilus angelgeten SFTP Ordners ändern ? 
<jokrebel_> Guest79862: Rechtsklick - umbenennen.
<Guest79862> Im Ernst ? Also nicht Umbenennen, sondern sein Ziel von /home nach /home/usbstick(syncfolder aendern. Rename ist ausgegraut.
<jokrebel_> dafür wirst Du dann zum neuen Ziel neu aufbauen müssen und dann  neu zu den Favoriten hinzufügen.
<Guest79862> Das stimmt jokrebel, Danke. Allerdings kann cih einen solchen Favoriten nicht im Launcher ablegen und Files darauf "droppen". Deswegen moechte ich ja einen (den bestehenden) Ordner der auf dem Desktop liegt ändern.
<Guest79862> Vielleicht ist es eine rechte-Sache. Ich kann nämlich Favoriten aus Nautilus nicht auf den Desktp "legen"
<jokrebel_> Guest79862: Aber auf dem Desktop ist das doch nur im eingehangenen Zustand. Nur in Nautilus-Favoriten-Liste ist es immer
<Guest79862> jokrebel_: achso, aknn ich das auch via Konsole machen ? Einfach n mkdir und dann sftp:bla@bla mounten wie ein...llokales laufwerk bspse ?
<Guest79862> das probier auch mal aus, also, danke erstmal für die Hilfe !
<Raazeer> hi
<jokrebel_> Raazeer: Guten Abend
<Raazeer> schön, doch jemand da.
<jokrebel_> Raazeer: Hier sind Begrüßungen gar nicht nötig. Mitleser gibt es so gut wie immer die gerne Ubuntu-Support-Fragen beantworten. Einfach drauf los fragen.
<Raazeer> jokrebel_, ich bin normalerweise eher in der beantwortenden Fraktion.
<schnitzl> hi leute, ich suche nen pdf viewer mti dem ich text einfach markieren kann, also highlight text. mehr brauche ich eigentlich nicht....
<bekks> adobe acrobat reader oder okular.
<k0ssi> guten abend zusammen, ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einem Webinterface für einen mailserver. Gibts da was kostenloses ? 
<schnitzl> bekks: adobe würde ich gerne vermeiden. okular...bin kein kde fan. fällt dir was anderes ein?
<bekks> Nö.
<schnitzl> ok. danke :)
<bekks> Ich benutze die Tools, die Ihren Zweck am besten erfüllen.
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-12
<LupusE> g'morgen
<sunshine-api> hallô
<sunshine-api> ^^êine da
<sunshine-api> einer da
<sunshine-api> brauche hilfe
<ESL|fzninuse> Moin =) Stell am besten einfach deine Frage. Wenn jemand da ist, der dir helfen kann wird er das tun.
<sunshine-api> ja
<sunshine-api> ok
<sunshine-api> Mein wlan  verbindet aber der  internetexplorer öffnet keine seiten
<sunshine-api> oder firefox
<koegs> falsches OS :D
<ESL|fzninuse> sunshine-api: geht irgendwas anderes? irc zb? ;)
<zappy> ja da sind viele Anzeigen und "Tools" zu sehen
<sunshine-api> join bitcoin
<sunshine-api> hallo
<sunshine-api> einer^dâ
<sunshine-api> "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<sunshine-api> was mich daimît
<LetoThe2nd> wie meinen?
<ESL|fzninuse> das installiert chromium bei dir auf m rechner
<mat619> Morgen! Ein Kollege von mir hat sich mittels "head" den Header einer PDF Datei auf tty2 anzusehen - seitdem ist deren Zeichensatz komplett zerballert. Fast alle Buchstaben wurden gegen Hieroglyphen ersetzt, was auch so bleibt, wenn man sich ab- und wieder anmeldet.
<mat619> Hat wer ne Idee, wie man das behebt?  O.o
<stevieh> einloggen, reset eingeben?
<mat619> stevieh: ah! tatsache, funzt! :) Danke!
<mat619> war mir bisher nicht bekannt, die funktion
<stevieh> magic ;-)
<mat619> gibts denn ne möglichkeit sich tatsächlich den rohen header einer PDF datei auf ner tty anzusehen, ohne dass der zeichensatz hops geht?
<mat619> kollege könnte das gut gebrauchen - jetzt kopiert er sich stattdessen die PDF datei immer per scp rüber, aber das ist auch irgendwie mit der kirch' um's kreuz :D
<stevieh> was will er denn wissen? Es gibt sicher spezifische Programme, die pdf infos anzeigen
<mat619> hauptsächlich die version des PDFs
<mat619> und wann sie erzeugt wurde
<stevieh> naja, das bekommt man sicher schlauer raus als mit nem cat auf die Datei
<stevieh> http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/11569/show-only-printable-characters-and-newlines-from-a-file-or-input
<kubine> Title: Show only printable characters and newlines from a file or input | commandlinefu.com (at www.commandlinefu.com)
<stevieh> aber wie gesagt, ich würde eher in richtung pdf command line tools sucen
<LetoThe2nd> einmal googlen...
<LetoThe2nd> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-view-technical-details-of-pdf/
<kubine> Title: pdfinfo: Find Out PDF File Information From A UNIX / Linux Shell Prompt (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<stevieh>  pdfinfo -meta print.pdf
<stevieh> so isses.
<stevieh> steht alles drin
<LetoThe2nd> macht dann bitte 10€, von mir aus auch in bitcoins
<mat619> guter tipp, muss nur mal sehen, ob ihm das was hilft. er bastelt momentan an einer pdf-drucklösung, die gelegentlich noch _leicht_ verbuggt ist und komplett verhunzte header ausgibt.
<stevieh> wie schafft man das, wenn man eine passende library verwendet?
<mat619> frag mich nicht, keine ahnung - ist ne praktikantenübung
<mat619> wahrscheinlich indem man eine nicht wirklich passende verwendet oder sich selbst was strickt :D
<stevieh> tsts
<mat619> aber danke für den tipp mit den non-printable characters, auf die idee die einfach vor der ausgabe wegzufiltern sind wir spontan nicht gekommen
<LetoThe2nd> ... und funktioniert auch ganz toll wenn irgendne interessante information vielleicht *nicht* als ascii-string formatiert ist.
<LetoThe2nd> </ironie>
<stevieh> psst.
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: irgendwas zieht da falschluft bei dir ;)
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: stimmt. die erkenntnis zu erlangen wäre für ihn aber auch ne gute übung ^^
<stevieh> tja, so kann man mit nur drei Tasten alles ausdrücken ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> mat619: für dich aber offensichtlich auch... 
<mat619> LetoThe2nd: mach mal halblang. das beim herausfiltern von non-printable chars diese überraschenderweise verschwinden, ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, ganz bescheuert bin ich nicht, danke für deine besorgnis. rein zufälligerweise sind aber fast alle der verhunzten infos ascii-werte, insofern lass das mal meine sorge sein.
<LetoThe2nd> dann bin ich ja neruhigt. und was ist mit meinen 10€
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<ESL|fzninuse> Ich hab beim booten gerade immer das Problem, dass ich nach dem Grub screen n schwarzen Bildschirm mit blinkendem Cursor hab.. nomodeset hilft nicht und smartmontools bringt auch nix zum vorschein.. Booten übern recovery mode ist absolut kein problem..
<ESL|fzninuse> irgendwelche tipps?
<LetoThe2nd> ESL|fzninuse: quiet  und -- mal entfernen im grub entfernen und schauen obs dann ein bootlog gibt. alternativ, ssh aufsetzen, nach dem booten mal schauen ob man reinverbinden kann
<ESL|fzninuse> der bootlog müsste ja dann unter /var/log/boot.log liegen oder?
<ESL|fzninuse> kann es sein, dass es mit den android-tools zu tun hat?
<ESL|fzninuse> die hab ich gestern installiert und im boot.log steht: "Starting lxc android config and container initialization" [fail]
<ESL|fzninuse> cups failed auch
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich zwar leicht wundern... aber eben nur leicht.
<ESL|fzninuse> und "starting triggers boot hooks" failed auch
<ESL|fzninuse> ok.. lag echt an den android tools o0
<ESL|fzninuse> hab die gerade mal runtergeworfen
<ESL|fzninuse> jetzt gehts wieder ohne probleme 
<ESL|fzninuse> danke dir :D
<LetoThe2nd> have fun
<sunshine-api> einer da der helfen kann
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: wenn du ne frage stellst die verständlich ist - und dann jemand die antwort kennt: ja
<sunshine-api> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3531/w2o9uma8_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Screenshot from 2014-02-12 11_18_18.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<sunshine-api> can you help me
<sunshine-api> mein internet geht nicht über wlan  aufn anderen laptop
<LetoThe2nd> was sagt ifconfig?
<sunshine-api> er hat^auch  schon verbunden nur nîcht wenn îch ne  seite aufrufe ode ûpdateŝ machen  ^^möchte^^
<LetoThe2nd> wird eine verbindung angezeigt?
<sunshine-api> tastertur spinnt bei mir ŝorry
<sunshine-api> ^^^leiĉĥtê r ŵasseŝchadêm^
<LetoThe2nd> dann besorg ne andere, ich werd nicht hier deine sonderzeichen dekodieren.
<sunshine-api> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3531/tfoj66i4_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Screenshot from 2014-02-12 11_18_18.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<LetoThe2nd> abgesehen davon: bitte mal schauen was ifconfig sagt. pastebin bevorzugt, von mir aus auch screenshot, NICHT hier rein kopieren.
<LetoThe2nd> und das ding hattest du gerade schon gpostet, einmal reicht.
<sunshine-api> hab einê G15 ^wie^kann ich  die normale laptoptâstur âusstellen die hat ŵasserschaden
<LetoThe2nd> lschuetze: verbindungsprobleme?
<sunshine-api> jaa
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: anstecken, andere tastatur benutzen?
<sunshine-api> ĵa     hab ich aber die andere ist auch an
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: ich habe wen anderes angesprochen. schön zu erkennen am nick vorne dran.
<lschuetze> LetoThe2nd: Wackeliger Ethernet-Port :\
<sunshine-api> wie kann ich die ausstellen,, jetzt geht es wieder eingermasen
<sunshine-api> nei über wlan
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: wie man das bei deinem laptop macht weiss ich logischerweise nicht, da musst du dich schon selbst drum kümmern
<sunshine-api> und ich hatte schon mal ne verbindung... 
<LetoThe2nd> lschuetze: ok... sollte das ein dauerproblem sein, nimmst du uns dann bitte aus dem autojoin?
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: und dann "was"?
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: und die ausgabe von ifconfig hast du uns immer noch nicht gezeigt
<LetoThe2nd> sunshine-api: nochmal frag ich auch nicht danach, ehrlich gesagt.
<sunshine-api> ja warte
<sunshine-api> ^sorry nervige ^tastertur
<sunshine-api> ifconfig  hab ich im terminal eingegeben und dann enter
<sunshine-api> nix
<LetoThe2nd> definitiv nicht möglich.
<LetoThe2nd> ausser das ist kein ubuntu
<sunshine-api> jetzt
<sunshine-api> wart
<sunshine-api> da macht sich was
<LetoThe2nd> dann mach auch gleich noch lsb_release -a
<LetoThe2nd> und uname -a
<jokrebel> …und ersetze die vielzahl von Enter gegen sinnvolle Interpunktion bitte.
<sunshine-api> doch das ist ubuntu
<sunshine-api> muss das anderê dahinter schreiben,.,.wait
<sunshine-api> uname -a  ??
<LetoThe2nd> naja ich bin mal mittag. sollten bis 1330 sinnvolle informationen aufgetaucht sein, denk ich nochmal drüber nach.
<sunshine-api> ok danke
<sunshine-api> hier nen bild
<sunshine-api> http://www.directupload.net/file/d/3531/4s6iuiph_png.htm
<kubine> Title: Screenshot from 2014-02-12 11_52_44.png - directupload.net (at www.directupload.net)
<koegs> strg+c um da raus zu kommen...
<k1l_> drück mal strg + c
<k1l_> und dann ifconfig zusammen schreiben
<sunshine-api> ja hab ich noch nen bild machen?
<sunshine-api> hallo was denn jetzt.,, mein kumpel kotz voll ab weil es bei ihm nicht geht und bei mir auf den lappy ist alles ok mit der gleichen ubuntu version
<koegs> bild, nopaste, whatever
<gonzoMD> hallo leute. Ich habe ein Problem, und zwar dass sich update-grub immer aufhängt. ich habe bereits eine neuinstallation von grub versucht.
<gonzoMD> wenn ich es in einem tty ausführe bekomme ich einen stacktrace(?) im normalen grafikmodus passiert nichts
<sunshine-api> hallo
<sunshine-api> kennt sich einer mit dem wlan aus?=
<sunshine-api> test
<sunshine-api> hallo
<sunshine-api> einer da  der ahnung hat warum mein wlan nicht geht bei ubuntu, er war auch schon online und wollte updaten,  weiss nicht was da   los ist, die verbindung ist sauber
<sunshine-api> öffnet mir auch keine seiten dann,,,, über windows funktioniert die verbindung super nur bei linux gar nicht
<sunshine-api> man findet aber er kann nicht verbinden und wenn er verbindet dann geht firefox und das updatecenter nicht
<sunshine-api> die verbindung wird meist auch unterbrochen  wenn man connectet voll komisch , mein anderer laptop hat die selben eigenschaften und da geht es bei ubuntu
<sunshine-api> hilfe
<link86> sunshine-api: bekommst du denn eine ip? funktioniert ping?
<sunshine-api> ja
<sunshine-api> da
<link86> hast mal dns-einträge überprüft?
<sunshine-api> bin neu hier bei linux 
<sunshine-api> und bei mir geht alles super,, nur mein kumpel hat schon depri weil er die ganze nacht mit mir versucht ubuntu über wlan laufen zu lassen
<sunshine-api> ich hatte auch schon ne verbindung aber weiss auch nicht warum sie wieder weg war und warum keine seie auf geht wenn ich verbunden bin
<sunshine-api> ûpdatecenter geht auch nicht und updates hat mein ubuntu auch noch nicht
<sunshine-api> wie schau ich nach
<link86> geh mal in die netzwerkeinstellungen und bearbeite die netzwerkverbindung
<link86> dann bei dem reiter ipv4-einstellung den eintrag dns server anschauen
<sunshine-api> oder wie schau ich nach ip
<sunshine-api> hab die befehle noch nicht im kopf
<link86> ifconfig
<link86> was gibt denn ifconfig <wlanX> aus?
<sunshine-api> ja da bin ich wieder so
<sunshine-api> muss lesen
<link86> mach mal nen ping auf 8.8.8.8
<sunshine-api> halt warte zuviel
<nagetier> sunshine-api: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN < habt ihr gelesen?
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> sunshine-api: vielleicht solltest du mal hier bleiben und dich konzentrieren, wir haben heute schon 3x neu angefangen...
<sunshine-api> ich mach mal ne copy auf stick
<sunshine-api> vom terminal
<sunshine-api> h@hugo:~$ ifconfig 
<sunshine-api> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr b8:88:e3:8f:dd:6c  
<sunshine-api>           UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<sunshine-api>           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<sunshine-api>           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<sunshine-api>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
<sunshine-api>           RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<sunshine-api>           Interrupt:16 
<sunshine-api> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  
<sunshine-api>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<sunshine-api>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<sunshine-api>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1
<sunshine-api> rausgeflogen
<sunshine-api> so wieder da
<koegs> sunshine-api: nein, rausgeschmissen
<ghostcube> ne gekickt...
<koegs> bitte nicht den ganzen mist in den channel pasten
<sunshine-api> ja toll dann ist es mir egal mit den idioten , meins geht
<koegs> !paste > sunshine-api 
<kubine> sunshine-api: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<sunshine-api> ahja ok!.. merk ich mir
<nagetier> sunshine-api: Verbinde den Laptop doch vorerst per Kabel, dann musst da den Umweg nicht über den Anderen gehen.
<sunshine-api> ok ich versuch das mal mit der paste
<sunshine-api> [paste:417797:ifconfig]
<koegs> bitte die url aus dem browser kopieren, macht es uns einfacher
<sunshine-api> so reicht das für euch
<sunshine-api> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417797/
<kubine> Title: ifconfig › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> und hast du die kiste per Network-Manager mit einem WLAN verbunden?
<sunshine-api> ja das hab ich
<nagetier> sunshine-api: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN < habt ihr gelesen?
<kubine> Title: WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunshine-api> es war 2 mal von hundert mal online und das wars
<sunshine-api> ja aber wie bekomm ich  die firmware für mein freund runter geladen
<koegs> brauchst du nicht, das Device WLAN0 ist ja schon da
<sunshine-api> die links  sind da alle so dopelt und gemoppelt für mich sorry
<sunshine-api> achso gut
<koegs> wenn du auf das symbol des network-managers klickst, sagt der aktuell das er mit einem WLAN verbunden ist?
<sunshine-api> nein jetzt scant andauernd das die verbindung und verbindet nicht mehr
<sunshine-api> ganz selten das er verbindet 
<link86> sunshine-api, hast mal den access-point neugestartet?
<sunshine-api> wie gesagt 2 mal hat er schon versucht zu updaten, es ging auch einmal ,,, da hat ich den ownload aber abgebrochen weil er nur ne 200mb datenvolume...
<sunshine-api> access-point?
<sunshine-api> wie mach ich das
<sunshine-api> 86 bin ich auch geboren^^
<link86> naja deinen router, oder wie gehst du denn ins netz?
<sunshine-api> ja ich bin on mit den gleichen  also auch nen laptop ber funk
<sunshine-api> also ich bin verbunden
<sunshine-api> er nicht und den hab ich schon neu gestartet das glaub mal die ganze nacht
<sunshine-api> halt jetzt ist er verbunden
<sunshine-api> mh..irgendwie auch immer
<sunshine-api> das kenn ich ja schon
<sunshine-api> jetzt ist er wieder weg, wollte gerade mal ifconfig  nach schauen schade
<sunshine-api> ja  was weiss ich warum das so ist,, kann man nicht irgendwie nen ĝanz genaues protokol haben ,,, damit einer sieht waum?
<nagetier> dmesg sollte was ausspucken
<sunshine-api> ganz einfach, bei windows geht er  super nur bei ubuntu hat er gerade nen probl, ûnd wenn er mal verbindet dann sind da nur 2 balken
<link86> na 2 balken sind schon mal besser als kein balken
<sunshine-api> und meiner hat das gleiche ubuntu und geht über unserer verbindung.. wir sitzen halt neben nander
<link86> aber habt ihr dhcp an?
<sunshine-api> ja aber dann geht trotzdem nicht inet seiten zu öffnen
<sunshine-api> was as
<link86> öffne mal deine netzwerkeinstellungen
<sunshine-api> ĵa hab auf Network geöffnet
<sunshine-api> einstellung find ich nicht
<link86> und dann wählst dein wlaninterface aus udn gehst auf bearbeiten
<sunshine-api> ah
<sunshine-api> net work tools
<sunshine-api> ist noch alles auf english der mist
<link86> dann auf den reiter ipv4
<sunshine-api> ja
<sunshine-api> IPv4 Settings
<sunshine-api> ist auf automatik
<sunshine-api> ist das richtig
<link86> ja das ist dhcp
<link86> und gib mal bei dns server folgende ip ein: 213.73.91.35
<sunshine-api> ja warte
<sunshine-api> ŵo find ich jetzt das dns feld
<koegs> ifconfig hat eben nicht mal gesagt das er eine IP hat
<koegs> da bringt auch das eintragen eines DNS nix
<link86> naja, er ist jetzt anscheinend verbunden, meinte er zumindest
<sunshine-api> nee die verbundung ist schon wieder weg warum auch immer 
<sunshine-api> ich hab noch keine seite besuchen können mit den lappy
<link86> na dann guck in die syslogs mittels dmesg oder cat /var/log/syslog
<koegs> dann guck doch mal ob das WLAN-Passwort richtig eingetragen wurde und gib uns in ein nopaste die ausgabe des befehls "dmesg"
<sunshine-api> ja wlan passwort ist richtig , das ist sicher bis gleich
<link86> naja hoffentlich gibst du das passwort nicht mit deiner tastatur ein, ;-)
<sunshine-api> ĥihihihi
<koegs> sunshine-api: die ausgaben von "iwconfig" und "dmesg" sind interessant
<sunshine-api> sek seite läd
<sunshine-api> sek seite ld
<sunshine-api> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417802/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunshine-api> reicht das ,, muss ich jetzt noch iwconfig?
<sunshine-api> h@hugo:~$ iwconfig
<sunshine-api> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any  
<sunshine-api>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=19 dBm   
<sunshine-api>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<sunshine-api>           Power Management:off
<Ubuntunix> Moin
<sunshine-api> moin
<sunshine-api> und was sagen nun die wlan ergebnisse
<koegs> sunshine-api: support bitte nur hier im channel und nicht per query
<sunshine-api> der arme ĵunge , sein wlan verbindet eifach nicht richtig
<Ubuntunix> Meine Soundkarte ist seit dem booten heute am knacksen und kreischen und das besonders beim surfen im web. Version 12.04 (precise) (64-Bit), Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic, GNOME 3.4.2
<sunshine-api> query ist was
<koegs> und sowohl iwconfig als auch dmesg sagen "nicht verbunden", kontrollier bitte 3fach das verwendete WLAN-Kennwort
<koegs> sunshine-api: die persönliche nachricht, die du mir geschickt hast
<sunshine-api> achso ok
<Ubuntunix> Soundkarte ist Onboard
<Ubuntunix> Stereo stimmt auch nicht mehr, rechts ist leiser und dumpfer als links
<sunshine-api> ja das passwort ist richtig so wie bei mir,, haben die gleichen fenster mein freund,, ich weiss das es heut auch 3 mal falsch eingegeben wurde ,,, das war aber feun beim install von google chrome oder so
<sunshine-api> was mach ich da jetzt mit  mein kumpel.. wieder win7 rauf, das hab ich ja nicht mal mehr
<Ubuntunix> und das ist auch gut so ;)
<sunshine-api> hab auch schon 5 linux version install überall das gleich mit dem wlan, mal verbintet mal nicht, 
<sunshine-api> und im inet seiten aufrufen geht auch nie
<Ubuntunix> das problem hatte ich auch und nu hab ich mir vorgestern dlan besorgt
<koegs> gib mal bitte die ausgabe von "lsusb" und "lspci"
<sunshine-api> ja
<Ubuntunix> bei mir schien es denke ich am treiber gelegen zu haben
<sunshine-api> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417807/
<kubine> Title: lsusb , lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunshine-api> das richtig
<sunshine-api> koegs?
<sunshine-api> êiner da der mal helfen kann , wlan gêht nicht  
<sunshine-api> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417807/
<kubine> Title: lsusb , lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<link86> Es wird nicht besser, wenn du den gleichen Link zweimal postest...
<sunshine-api> achso ja ok kann ja sein das einer neu zu stöst der es weiss
<sunshine-api> ok îch warte mal auf euch ab
<sunshine-api> sorry
<koegs> welche ubuntu-version läuft da?
<sunshine-api> ubuntu-12.04.4-desktop-i386
<sunshine-api> mh...
<koegs> evtl. hat der Treiber ein problem, ich würds mal mit ner aktuellen version probieren
<elvis__> sunshine-api, welchen treiber hast du denn bislang installiert?
<sunshine-api> was??.. Ubuntu mehr nicht
<sunshine-api> ohne updates oder upgrades
<elvis__> und welcher kernel läuft bei dir :$ uname -r
<sunshine-api> ja ich schau nach sek
<nagetier> man sollte den rechner mal per kabel verbinden und die updates ziehen
<sunshine-api> 3.11.0⁻15 generic
<sunshine-api> âhja aber inet ist erst am 14ten richtig dâ..... ja da fehlt ja auch nen fettes update, normal es liegt bestimmt nachher dort
<nagetier> was ist am 14ten los?
<sunshine-api> da ist die box über kabel möglich,, 
<sunshine-api> hab jetzt nur handy und wlan von andere
<nagetier> du schriebst doch ihr haettet einen ap, der wird doch ethernet ports haben?
<sunshine-api> ja hab doch wlan und handy.. alle verbindungen sind sauber
<sunshine-api> ich bin ja auch drinne wie man sieht über wlan
<nagetier> und ihr verwendet welchen ap dazu?
<sunshine-api> kann meine nachbarin nicht fragen ob ich mal mit kabel rann kann die haut mir auf die finger wenn ich komme
<elvis__> sunshine-api, die ausgabe von lsmod wäre nicht verkehrt
<sunshine-api> ko cool
<nagetier> ok, jetzt ist es klar
<sunshine-api> ŵie war die paste seite
<elvis__> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de
<sunshine-api> ich hab
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<elvis__> ich hoffe, du tippst das jetzt nicht mit dem handy vom monitor ab... oder schiebst textdateien hin und her
<sunshine-api> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417812/
<kubine> Title: lsmod › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> welcher wlan chip ist das denn überhaupt?
<sunshine-api> hab hin und her geschoben
<sunshine-api> was sonst
<sunshine-api> weiss nicht was das für chip ist
<elvis__> k1l_, BM4313
<elvis__> *BCM4313
<sunshine-api> geh mal schnell rüber in der kaufhalle bis gleich 10min
<elvis__> sunshine-api, hälste das für eine gute idee?
<sunshine-api> nee
<sunshine-api> aber hab durst, mein kumpel schaut rauf bei euch bis gleich
<k1l_> bei dem broadcom müll gibt es eine menge fehlerquellen
<sunshine-api> jaa=
<k1l_> ist das ein stick oder eine wlan karte eingebaut?
<elvis__> k1l_, der lädt b43 und ssd mit... evtl. reich da ein blacklisten, wie in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom beschrieben
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<elvis__> sunshine-api, 
<sunshine-api> wlankarte on board Lappi
<sunshine-api> ja
<sunshine-api> bin noch da
<elvis__> sunshine-api, das was ich k1l_ gerade geschrieben habe, sollte eigentlich an dich gerichtet sein
<k1l_> jo. den ssb blacklisten. backport-module installieren.
<elvis__> nein, nicht backports
<elvis__> er hat schon den saucy kernel
<sunshine-api> ach sorry übersehen sitzt hier schon über 27 stundrn
<nagetier> :)
<elvis__> sunshine-api, diesen befehl :$ echo -e "blacklist b43\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sunshine-api> ja blacklist und was für befehl. mein inet baut die seiten zu langsam auf, 
<sunshine-api> danke
<elvis__> danach einmal neu starten
<sunshine-api> ok ich versuche mal
<elvis__> sunshine-api, b43 und ssb dürften danach in lsmod nicht mehr gelistet werden
<sunshine-api> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417817/
<kubine> Title: lsmod tooooo › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<elvis__> sunshine-api, du hast den befehl zum blacklisten der beiden module scheinbar nicht korrekt ausgeführt
<sunshine-api> hab opiert und eingefügt 
<sunshine-api>  echo -e "blacklist b43\nblacklist ssb" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<sunshine-api> genau so
<elvis__> und neustart gemacht?
<sunshine-api> nee 
<sunshine-api> mach dann mal
<sunshine-api> ŝo startet schonmal neu, ich bin gespannt
<sunshine-api> ja jetzt hab ich nochmal verbunden und immer noch auf suche bis zum wiederholten pw frage., das pw ist 100% das gleiche
<koegs> capslock oder falsches tastatur-layout? :)
<sunshine-api> nei ich seh genau das pw
<sunshine-api> schnitzelmitpommes
<sunshine-api> und das sieht nuicht anders aus wie bei mir
<ppq> hm.. passwort im öffentlich gelogten irc channel posten, guter ansatz
<ppq> scnr :)
<koegs> y <-> z :)
<sunshine-api> jetzt kopier ich dass pw von mein rechner zum kopieren
<sunshine-api> ja das kenn ich ja
<sunshine-api> show password reicht doch oder
<sunshine-api> komm ja im anderen wlan auch nicht rein
<sunshine-api> und die funzen alle
<elvis__> sunshine-api, gegenprüfen ob die einträge in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf korrekt gemacht wurden und b43/ssb unter lsmod nicht mehr gelistet werden
<elvis__> den Wiki-Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom nochmal durchlesen und ggf. ein firmware update für den chipsatz durchführen
<kubine> Title: Broadcom › Karten › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunshine-api> nee firmware... er zeigt doch wlan0 an
<sunshine-api> oder was meinst du ,,
<sunshine-api> ich schau mal black
<elvis__> alternativ ließe sich auch der Broadcom STA treiber noch manuell nachinstallieren ... steht aber alles in dem artikel
<elvis__> ich bin hier raus, weil muss los
<sunshine-api> wie öffne ich 
<sunshine-api> einfach /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf eingeben?
<sunshine-api> bash /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf : Permission denied
<jokrebel> sollte mit nem editor und rootrechten besser kalppen, denke ich.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo + http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Editor#Root-Rechte-Bearbeiten-von-Systemdateien
<kubine> Title: Editor › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sunshine-api> hier steht:  Blacklist b43  und blacklist sŝb
<sunshine-api> jetzt mus ich noch im editor schauen?
<sunshine-api> ja wlan geht nicht fuck off
<sunshine-api> 32 stunden drann gesessen ,, ich hol nen bier
<jokrebel> oh b43 sagt mir doch dunkel was.
<koegs> er müsste einfach in Ruhe den WLAN-Artikel und den Broadcom Artikel durcharbeiten... aber ich glaube das ist zuviel verlangt
<sunshine-api> ja counterstrike
<sunshine-api> M16konntman damit einkaufen
<jokrebel> ich meinte eher bezüglich WLAN-Karte eines alten Laptops von mir.
<sunshine-api> ja das ist mir heut zu hoch, ich schaue gemeinsam schon alles doppelt genug nach,.
<sunshine-api> i5     der ist nicht alt
<sunshine-api> intel inside connection
<koegs> sunshine-api: du hast 2 Möglichkeiten: 1. Ubuntu 13.10 testen, 2. Broadcom-STA statt brcmsmac ausprobieren
<sunshine-api> ok
<sunshine-api> ja dann lade ich ubuntu 13.10 nachher zuhause.. das hört sich gut an danke bis später
<sunshine-api> oder bis gleich bald. vieleicht weiss ja einer mehr ohne nen neues ,,,
 * jokrebel hat zum Backlog lesen zu viel Kopfweh.
 * Rochvellon reicht jokrebel eine acetylsalicylsäure-tablette
<Modding>  /j #bitembr
<Modding> wtf
<Modding> sorry
<sunshine-api> so
<Ubuntunix> keiner ein tipp zu meinem problem mit der soundkarte?
<jokrebel> Ubuntunix: Welches Du wann/wie/wo vortrugst?
<Ubuntunix> um 14:30 vorgetragen
<Ubuntunix> Meine Soundkarte ist seit dem booten heute am knacksen und kreischen und das besonders beim surfen im web. Version 12.04 (precise) (64-Bit), Kernel Linux 3.8.0-35-generic, GNOME 3.4.2
<Ubuntunix> Soundkarte ist Onboard
<Ubuntunix> Stereo stimmt auch nicht mehr, rechts ist leiser und dumpfer als links
<koegs> irgendwelches kernel-updates oder sonst was vorher gemacht?
<Ubuntunix> update und upgrade via terminal
<koegs> und was wurde aktualisiert?
<Ubuntunix> puh, das weiß ich nicht genau
<Ubuntunix> viel wars jedoch nicht
<koegs> Ubuntunix: sieht man in /var/log/apt/history.log
<_moep_> Ubuntunix: lad mal was via scp/ftp ausm lan. hatte so nen problem auch mal. hab dann ne andere soundkarte eingebaut
<Ubuntunix> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417822/
<kubine> Title: history.log › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Ubuntunix> was via scp/ftp? da muss ich mich erst einmal einlesen was das ist und wie das geht
<jokrebel> Ubuntunix: Ich würd da ja glaub ich auch erstmal gegenprüfen, ob das kein Hardwareproblem ist (wackliges Kabel/Defekte Lautsprecher/Soundkarte) indem ich das ganze mal mit ner LiveCD kurz gegenprüfe.
<Ubuntunix> gute idee. gestern abend funktionierte noch alles wie gewohnt, hab tubenvideotuts geschaut ohne rauschen und kriseln. nun rauscht und knackst es bei allem was ich mache
<Ubuntunix> ich starte mal ne live cd, bis gleich
<Ubuntunix> mit der live cd ist alles ok
<sunshine-api> so wieder da, jetzt gehts weiter
<sunshine-api> install test der version 13.10
<sunshine-api> vieleicht geht jetzt das wlan
<sunshine-api> beim installieren verbindet er schon mal nicht mit der wlan verbindung die anzeigt
<Golgothar> hast irgend nen besonderen wlan dapater?
<Golgothar> adapter*
<sunshine-api> warum installiert er ab 12 von 81 datein nicht mehr weiter bei der 13.10 install..
<sunshine-api> was das
<sunshine-api> da gehen die minuten der installationszeit hoch und runter
<sunshine-api> lol
<Golgothar> installierst von nem usb stick?
<sunshine-api> cd
<Golgothar> hatte das mal bei nem usb stick...dann hat sich raus gestellt..sektoren waren im eimer.
<kotzmeister> Guten Abend .....Ich habe ein Prob und brauche mal bitte hilfe
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Einfach losfragen.
<kotzmeister> super 
<kotzmeister> also 
<kotzmeister> ich wollte mir das prog Finch installieren über das Terminal 
<kotzmeister> geht aber nicht weil ich da immer eine fehlermeldung bekomme 
<kotzmeister> (wie kann ich den das was im terminal hier einfügen 
<jokrebel> hätte man auch in einem Satz sagen können. Zeig die Fehlermeldung doch einfach mal komplett her.
<kotzmeister> weil man darf ja nicht mehr als 3 zeilen 
<Golgothar> was für ne fehlermeldung denn?
<jokrebel> !pasten > kotzmeister
<kubine> kotzmeister: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<kotzmeister> !pasten 
<kubine> kotzmeister: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<kotzmeister> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<kotzmeister> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Da hast Du synaptic oder das Softqwarecenter offen vermutlich.
<kotzmeister> nee habe neu gestartet und die meldung kommt gleich nach der eingabe
<kotzmeister> ohne das ich das Softwarecenter starte 
<Golgothar> hm könnte sein das du pigdin ausmachen musst um finch zu installiern...
<jokrebel> aktuallisierungsverwaltung vielleicht? Irgend was scheit da jedenfalls zu sperren.
<sunshine-api> so
<sunshine-api> hab jetzt 13.10 drauf
<kotzmeister> hm....komisch 
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Mal die Prozessliste durchforsten. Irgend was mit apt ist da vermtulich schon aktiv.
<sunshine-api> beim install hat er noch das wlan angezeigt, jetzt hab ich gar kein wlan mehr verfügbar.. müsste ihn manuell suchen
<kotzmeister> ich schaue mal
<sunshine-api> so manuell hat er ihn gefunden aber verbindet nicht
<sunshine-api> was mach ich nun
<sunshine-api> einer da? wlan geht nicht
<jokrebel> einer? viele! 
<jokrebel> sunshine-api: Was für Karte? Was sagt lsusb?
<sunshine-api> hallo wie kann ich über crossover cable verbinden somit man die andere wlanverbindung nutz
<sunshine-api> ja muss ich mal schauen
<jokrebel> sunshine-api: Ständig mit neuen Fragen kommen, aber die Gegenfragen nicht beantworten ist nicht produktiv.
<kotzmeister> jetzt habe ich da stehen : E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<sunshine-api> ja ich mach mir wieder zuviel nen kopf um andere
<sunshine-api> ölol
<alamar> sunshine-api: ein crossoverkabel brauchst du lediglich wenn die NICs kein auto-mdix können (was heute so gut wie nie der fall ist) 
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Ja dann mach das doch mal und gib uns die _komplette_ Ausgabe in nen Pastebin-Service
<Wumbel> hallo. Kann man irgendwie seinen Mauszeiger vergrößern? Anderes Theme, oder so?
<bekks> kotzmeister: Dann ruf das auf.
<bekks> Wumbel: Ja, mit einem anderen Theme.
<Wumbel> bekks: und wie stelle ich das ein?
<bekks> !router > sunshine-api 
<kubine> sunshine-api: Informationen zu Router finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Router
<Darkfire2012> gibt es unite für opera noch?
<bekks> Wumbel: Naja, du installiert ein neues Theme mit einem anderen/grösseren Mauszeiger.
<Wumbel> bekks: Über das software-center, oder wie?
<kotzmeister> welche sprache muss ich da aussuchen bitte
<bekks> Wumbel: Das kommt auf die Installationsanleitung des Themes an. Im software-center wirst du IIRC keine finden.
<bekks> kotzmeister: Welche Sprache sollst du wo aussuchen?
<kotzmeister> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ 
<kubine> Title: Neuer Eintrag › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> kotzmeister: Das ist die URL auf der du etwas pastest :)
<kotzmeister> uüs
<Wumbel> bekks: nagut, ich schau mich mal um
<sunshine-api> thx
<kotzmeister> ups
<kotzmeister> !past 
<kotzmeister> kotzmeister@Lusi:~$ sudo apt-get install finch
<kotzmeister> [sudo] password for kotzmeister: 
<kotzmeister> E: Der dpkg-Prozess wurde unterbrochen; Sie müssen manuell »sudo dpkg --configure -a« ausführen, um das Problem zu beheben.
<kotzmeister> kotzmeister@Lusi:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<kotzmeister> dpkg: Fehler: dpkg-Status-Datenbank ist von einem anderen Prozess gesperrt
<kotzmeister> kotzmeister@Lusi:~$ sudo apt-get install finch
<kotzmeister> E: Konnte Sperre /var/lib/dpkg/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar)
<kotzmeister> E: Sperren des Administrationsverzeichnisses (/var/lib/dpkg/) nicht möglich, wird es von einem anderen Prozess verwendet?
<kotzmeister> scheisse
<jokrebel> *seufz*
<bekks> Und das ganze in einen Pastebin bitte.
<kotzmeister> das hatte ich ja eigentlich vor 
<jokrebel> !pasten > kotzmeister
<kubine> kotzmeister: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Was ist an dieser Anleitung noch verbesserungswürdig?
<bekks> jokrebel: Nichts. Man kann sich durchaus auch mal verklicken ;)
<kotzmeister> das stimmt
<kotzmeister> paste:417832:Probs
<kotzmeister> oh mano ,ich werde noch verrückt
<kotzmeister> [paste:417832:Probs]
<jokrebel> kotzmeister: Das kopieren was in der Adresszeile des Browers steht.
<kotzmeister> Also ich bin fertig mit den Nerven! Und das alles nur weil ich bock auf Finch bekommen habe
<bekks> Tipp doch einfach die URL von deinem Paste ab.
<bekks> Wo genau ist das Problem dabei?
<kotzmeister> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417832/
<kubine> Title: Probs › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Zeile 5 sagt, dass ein anderer Prozess die Paketmanagementdatenbank in Zugriff hat. Läuft das Software Center noch, oder so?
<dasjoe> kotzmeister, hast du noch das Ubuntu Software Center offen? 
<kotzmeister> nichts alles aus 
<kotzmeister> alles zu
<bekks> Die Meldung sagt was anderes :)
<kotzmeister> ich habe grade ein neustart gemacht da muss ja wohl alles zu sein 
<bekks> Schieb mal "ps -ef | grep dpkg" in einen Pastebin bitte.
<bekks> Wieso sollte nach einem Neustart kein Update Manager starten z.B.?
<kotzmeister> ok habe ich gemacht ,
<jokrebel> und das dann wieder NoPasten.
<dasjoe> Mit "sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock" siehst du auch gleich welcher Prozess die Datei geöffnet und so blockiert hat, falls es nicht dpkg ist
<kotzmeister> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417837/
<kubine> Title: Probs 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Da würde ich dpkg erstmal zu Ende laufen laufen lassen.
<kotzmeister> kann ich das nicht mit einem befehl killen ? 
<kotzmeister> das es abbrechen tut 
<bekks> Das kannst du, aber das solltest du nicht tun.
<bekks> Lass es zu Ende laufen.
<kotzmeister> die software war nur vorhin ein probeinstall 
<kotzmeister> das kann ja noch stunden dauern habe die versucht heute mittag zu installieren 
<bekks> Du sagtest, du hast neugestartet vorhin. Also kann das nicht seit heute mittag laufen.
<bekks> Lass das Zeug zu Ende laufen.
<kotzmeister> ich habe neustart gemacht , aber habe das nicht gestaret
<bekks> Dann lass es zu Ende laufen.
<kotzmeister> und mit welchem befehl kann ich das abbrechen nur für den notfall
<bekks> Es wird keinen Notfall geben.
<dasjoe> dpkg sollte man wirklich zu Ende laufen lassen :)
<kotzmeister> hätte ich nur nicht versucht diesen scheiß zu installieren
<bekks> kotzmeister: Das hat nicht viel damit zu tun.
<kotzmeister> wieso
<bekks> Weil Abbrüche von Prozessen und Neustarten nach Probleme beheben mehr Probleme schafft, als es behebt :)
<bekks> Dein Paketmanagement sagt, dass es Hilfe braucht, und aktuell laufen Arbeiten daran. Also einfach zu Ende laufen lassen, und dann gucken, welches Problem denn nun noch vorliegt. Nichts abbrechen, nicht neustarten, sondern einfach mal Geduld haben.
<kotzmeister> hm......ok
<sunshine-api> wie kann ich      
<sunshine-api> “ndiswrapper” 1.58-2  installieren auf ubuntu13.10
<bekks> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper ?
<sunshine-api> mh.. maabee
<sunshine-api> y
<koegs> sunshine-api: schon broadcom-sta probiert?
<sunshine-api> nöö was das
<bekks> Der Treiber für dein Wifi.
<koegs> mein gott, das wurde doch schon alles erwähnt, liest du überhaupt was man dir schreibt?
<sunshine-api> hab runter geladen
<sunshine-api> sorry bin Windows vollprofi,,, weil ich  11 computer kaputt und heile gemacht habe, aber im linux wtf
<sunshine-api> sorry
<sunshine-api> ich weiss das ich sunshine bin
<k1l> du solltest dann mal daran gewöhnen, dass du kein linux vollprofi bist und 1. lesen und 2. befolgen was man dir rät
<sunshine-api> ok   ok ok
<sunshine-api> ick find freunde
<sunshine-api> danke für die hilfe
<sunshine-api> ich steuer lieber so mogelmäßig durch Leben ,, kk mein lieber
<sunshine-api> sollt jetzt nicht beleidiiigend sein aber jeder hat sein leben
<sunshine-api> ich lern auch so ohne viel suchen.. es gibt immer  einer der zeit hat für alles
<sunshine-api> also such ich so lange bis mir einer helfen kann , verschenke auch futurecoins
<k1l> sunshine-api: du brauchst hier jetzt keinen monolog zu deiner lebensweisheit zu führen: in der linuxcommunity hat es sich bewährt, dass man leuten hilft sich selber zu helfen. was auch sinn macht, anstatt leuten immer wieder alles vorzukauen, lernen sie etwas und es bringt alle weiter
<sunshine-api> blubb
<sunshine-api> mein linux läuft  ,, ich brauch keine befehle
<k1l> ok, dann bitte nicht den supportchannel zutexten, dafür haben wir #ubuntu-de-offtopic . danke
<sunshine-api> muss mein kumpel halt gucken,,, ich denke es muss nur nen update über wired 
<sunshine-api> damit sein wlan wieder geht
<sunshine-api> hab ja alles versucht glaub mal
<sunshine-api> die engl. im ubunto hatte viel zeit.. danke auch
<sunshine-api> cya kayoNe
<Hans-Martin> naamt... Ich habe ein kleines Problem damit, nach einem Plattenaustausch ein System wieder zum Fliegen zu kriegen. grub-install und update-grub in einer chroot-Umgebung mit den richtigen Mounts habe ich gemacht, ich bekomme auch das Grub-Menü beim Booten, aber das System hängt dana sofort. Keyboard-Eingaben werden geechot, sonst passiert nix weiter :-(
<Hans-Martin> Die Seiten im Netz, die ich zum Thema finde, beschreiben eigentlich alles so, wie ich es gemacht habe, da habe ich jetzt keine neuen Erkenntnisse gewonnen...
<dasjoe> Hans-Martin, wenn du im Grub dann mal das "quiet" aus der Kernel-Zeile entfernst solltest du mehr sehen
<Hans-Martin> ah ok, ich werd's gleich mal probieren...
<Hans-Martin> so, da kommt tatsächlich mehr :-) Die letzte Zeile sagt "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done."
<dasjoe> Okay, kannst du mit Strg+Alt+F1 oder F2 auf eine funktionierende Konsole wechseln?
<Hans-Martin> im Moment kann ichs nicht probieren, aber vorhin mit quiet in den Kernel-Optionen ging es nicht. Ich hab dummerweise nur eine Tastatur (das Gerät mit dem Plattenwechsel wird normalerweise tastaturlos mit touchscreen benutzt)
<Hans-Martin> ich mach grad einen Reboot mit knoppix-CD, von da kann ich auf der Platte nachschauen, was da in init-bottom los sein könnte
<bekks> Und was für ein Ubuntu läuft da drauf?
<Hans-Martin> 12.04 noch
<Hans-Martin> wegen LTS hielt ich das für ok, alle halbe Jahre ein Upgrade macht bei diesem Single-Use-System keinen Sinn.
<Hans-Martin> möglicherweise ist das Problem, dass das initrd-Image noch mit der alten platte gemacht wurde und deren UUIDs irgendwo drin hat?
<bekks> Hast du die UUIDs in der /etc/fstab angepasst?
<Hans-Martin> ja
<Hans-Martin> aber das ist ja nur im normalen Filesystem, nicht in initrd, oder?
<Hans-Martin> ich werd mal ein update-initramfs versuchen, das hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht und dachte nicht, dass esnötig wäre
<Hans-Martin> hm, die Dateien, die da zusammengepackt wurden, sehen nicht so aus, als ob da UUIDs drin ständen - aber mal versuchen, ob es trotzdem jetzt geht, eventuell kam das alte initrd nicht mit dem Wechsel von IDE nach SATA zurecht
<Hans-Martin> so, jetzt klappte es wohl mit dem recovery mode... mounting geht noch nicht komplett, aber ich komme weiter. thx für die tipps!
<miseria> "la verdadera felicidad de un ser humano, se logra cuando deja de ser esclavo, de la avaricia y la codicia" bienvenidos: http://castroruben.com *temo_a_un_ser_sin_rival*
<kubine> Title: r-castro (at castroruben.com)
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-13
<hochbanane> hi
<hochbanane> bräuchte mal Hilfe bekomme mein Paketsystem nicht repariert
<hochbanane> dpkg: Warnung: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 10044 Paket »libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager«:
<hochbanane>  Feld »Depends«, Referenz auf »libc6«:
<hochbanane>  implizite exakte Übereinstimmung mit Versionsnummer, vielleicht stattdessen »=« benutzen
<hochbanane> dpkg: Warnung: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 10044 Paket »libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager«:
<hochbanane>  Feld »Depends«, Referenz auf »libc6«:
<hochbanane>  Wert für Version beginnt mit nicht-alphanumerischem Zeichen, vielleicht ein Leerzeichen hinzufügen
<hochbanane> dpkg: Fehler: Parsen der Datei »/var/lib/dpkg/status«, nahe Zeile 10044 Paket »libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager«:
<hochbanane>  Feld »Depends«, Referenz auf »libc6«: Version enthält » «
<hochbanane> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<hochbanane> Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:
<hochbanane> libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager: Depends: libdbus-1-3 (>= 1.0.2) aber 1.4.18-1ubuntu1.4 ist bereits installiert
<hochbanane>                                  Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.1.1) aber 1:4.6.3-1ubuntu5 ist bereits installiert
<hochbanane>                                  Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.1.1) aber 4.6.3-1ubuntu5 ist bereits installiert
<hochbanane>                                  Depends: libproxy1 (= 0.4.7-0ubuntu4.1) aber 0.4.7-0ubuntu4.1 ist bereits installiert
<LetoThe2nd> hochbanane: hier bitte keine massen pastes mehr. danke
<LetoThe2nd> !paste > hochbanane 
<kubine> hochbanane: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<LetoThe2nd> und ohne jetzt dpkg-spezialist zu sein - wie ist es in den zustand gekommen
<hochbanane> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417852/
<kubine> Title: libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<hochbanane> Ein Update lief nicht durch , vermutlich verwende ich nicht die Original libc6 oder die libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager hat Fehler?
<LetoThe2nd> vmtl. hast du irgendne fremdquelle drin, die beim letzten update mist ausgeliefert hat
<hochbanane> Fremdquellen hatte ich schon alle Ausgeschaltet
<hochbanane> klar ich könnte nun versuchen die libc6 neu zu installieren , nur hängt das das halbe System drann
<hochbanane> es muss doch irgentwie möglich sein , diese 6Kb Datei zu Ignorieren und wenigstens den Paketmanager wieder zum laufen zu bekommen?
<Zerant> darf ich hier auch fragen zu problemen mit prozessen stellen?
<LetoThe2nd> hochbanane: hm du kannst mal schauen ob die datei status-old da ist
<hochbanane> LetoThe2nd ja sie ist old da , nur hilft das nicht wirklich weiter
<LetoThe2nd> rename doch mal status-> status-new, dann status-old -> status und schau ob sich dpkg fängt
<hochbanane> LetoThe2nd wie mach ich das?
<LetoThe2nd> mit mv
<hochbanane> ?
<LetoThe2nd> na mv altername neuername
<LetoThe2nd> kannst ja in deinem home mal mit ner textdatei üben, z.b.
<hochbanane> der Name ist gleich
<LetoThe2nd> äh nein?
<hochbanane> steht doch im log
<|Frodo|> hochbanane: wenn due 2 dateien in sachen dateiname "vertauschen" willst, mußt du eine natürlich erst mit einem temporären namen zwischenlagern
<LetoThe2nd> ok, mögliches problem: das '-' muss escaped werden.
<LetoThe2nd> also mv status statue\-new
<hochbanane> LetoThe2nd so weit war ich auch schon nur dafür bräucht ich hilfe
<LetoThe2nd> ?
<|Frodo|> LetoThe2nd: seit wann bzw. in welcher shell muß denn ein "-" escaped werden?!?
<hochbanane> implizite exakte Übereinstimmung mit Versionsnummer, vielleicht stattdessen »=« benutzen
<hochbanane> ich bin kein programmierer
<LetoThe2nd> |Frodo|: hast recht, sorry.
<|Frodo|> LetoThe2nd: :-)
<LetoThe2nd> hochbanane: tu doch bitte mal das komplette log deiner versuche da in ein pastebin. das klingt schon *sehr* merkwürdig
<hochbanane> das ist im prinzip alles , libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager lässt sich weder diinstallieren noch updaten , kommt immer die gleiche fehlermeldung
<LetoThe2nd> bei nem mv kommt sicher nicht diese fehlermeldung.
<hochbanane> also ich kenn nur das übliche
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab dir gerade nen vorschlag gemacht, wie du die kaputte datei *vielleicht* durch ne intakte ersetzen kannt.
<LetoThe2nd> bitte versuch das, und wenn du dabei auf probleme stösst, beschreib genau diese und nicht irgendwas völlig unzusammenhängendes.
<hochbanane> was versteht du unter mv?
<LetoThe2nd> mann.
<LetoThe2nd> seit 15min eiern wir hier rum und jetzt kommst du mit "was ist mv"?
<Darkfire2012> Ich häte mal ne Treiber Software frage.
<LetoThe2nd> hochbanane: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mv#Beispiele
<kubine> Title: mv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Darkfire2012> Brauche ne scl011 Software für ubunu 
<Darkfire2012> habe z.Zt. ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: was ist ne scl.... Software?
<Darkfire2012> Eine Software für nen Basis Lesegerät für Elektro chips in Personalausweisen und Fahrkaren.
<jokrebel_> mv hochbanane?
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Also RFID?
<Darkfire2012> nein neuer Personalausweis, wenn da der rfid Chip drinn ist, dann ja.
<jokrebel_> Darkfire2012: Frag die Behörden was da verbaut ist. Wieso willst Du an den Perso-Chip ran (und ist das legal)?
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel_: jo das ist schon alles ok
<PBeck> hi
<|Frodo|> .oO( was wohl aus unserem "mv"-experten geworden ist?!? ) ;-)
<bekks> mv?
<|Frodo|> bekks: nen DAU(?) namens "hochbanane", so gegen 18 uhr
<|Frodo|> bekks: nen DAU(?) namens "hochbanane", so gegen 18 uhr
<|Frodo|> *ups* sorry
<tolorado> Hallo Leute, ich bräuchte mal Hilfe bei /etc/network/interfaces. Ich habe meinen Shuttle DS47 mit Ubuntu bestückt. Netzwerk-Manager gelöscht, da dieser auch nichts erkannt hat. Wenn ich jetzt eine statische IP setze funktioniert das iwie nicht. kein Ping zum Router möglich. Komischer Weise ging das mit der Serveredition 12.04 aber ohne Probleme
<bekks> Definiere "funktioniert iwie nicht" bitte.
<tolorado> ifconfig zeigt den Adapter zwar an, aber er stellt keine Verbindung her
<bekks> ifconfig stellt auch keine Verbindung her, es konfiguriert nur eine IP.
<tolorado> ich habe eth0 eingetragen der DS47 hat 2 LAN Adapter
<bekks> Wo hast du was eingetragen?
<tolorado> /etc/network/interfaces  dort habe ich auto eth0 und iface eth0 inet static .... gesetzt
<bekks> Und was noch...?
<bekks> !pastebin | tolorado 
<bekks> !pastebin > tolorado 
<kubine> tolorado: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<tolorado> sonst ist nur der loop drinne mit lo
<bekks> Schieb die Datei bitte in einen Pastebin.
<tolorado> http://de.pastebin.de/raw/?id=39997
<bekks> Ja, und ein ping auf eine IP geht, aber auf www.google.de geht nicht?
<tolorado> ping auf 192.168.2.10 bzw loopback geht aber nicht auf den Router mit 192.168.2.1
<tolorado> internet eben auch nicht
<bekks> auf .1 und auf loopback macht ping keinen Sinn :)
<bekks> Zeig mal die Ausgabe von ifconfig -a
<tolorado> Der PC ist ja leider nicht online :C
<bekks> Tja, dann vertagen wir das.
<tolorado> aufgefallen ist mir eth0:avahi
<bekks> Schreibs die Ausgabe zur Not ab, oder nimm einen USB Sticl.
<tolorado> ist das nicht ein virtueller Adapter?
<bekks> *Stick.
<tolorado> jo okay
<tolorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417857/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<tolorado> Der gute alte USB STick, hätte ich auch früher drauf kommen können ;)
<tolorado> Obwohl ich gerade sehe, das ich an den Einstellungen rumgespielt hatte ich starte den mal neu und mach noch eins
<tolorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417862/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe ifconfig -a › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> tolorado: Was sagt denn "mii-tool eth0"?
<tolorado> bekks: eth0: negotaited 1000baseT-FD flow-control, link ok
<bekks> eth0 ist das zweite Interface, eth1 ist das erste. Zu erkennen an den MAC Adressen,
<tolorado> wenn ich das LAN-Kabel ziehe, denn verschwindet bei ifconfig das RUNNING bei MULTICAST
<tolorado> ich versuche mal eth1 zu konfiguiren
<bekks> Ändere einfach den Eintrag in der Datei und reboote.
<tolorado> okay mom
<tolorado> Das Gleiche wie vorher nur jetzt noch mit eth0
<tolorado> eth1
<bekks> Ja. Probier nun mal einen Ping.
<tolorado> geht nicht. Aber mir ist aufgefallen, dass mii-tool eth1 no Link ausgibt
<bekks> Dann hast du da ausgesprochen komische Hardware. :)
<tolorado> Hab ich auch das Gefühl xD
<bekks> OK, dann ist dein eth0 tatsächlich dein erstes Interface.
<tolorado> Kann man Eth1 nicht iwie entfenren? Also das er dieses Interface erst gar nicht in die ifconfig Tabelle aufnimmt
<bekks> BAu es aus. :)
<tolorado> geht nicht so einfach :D
<tolorado> ich verzweifel echt. Aber danke bis hier her für die Unterstützung
<bekks> Mach mal ein sudo dhclient eth0
<bekks> Und dann schau mal mit ifconfig -a welche IP eth0 dann hat.
<tolorado> btw hatte vorhin vergessen, das Kabel wieder auf eth1 zu setzen xD ALso mii-tool sagt doch alles ist i.O.
<tolorado> ich experimentiere hier zu viel xD
<tolorado> dhclient läuft
<bekks> Kabel auf dem _ersten_ Port _lassen_ (Gehäusebeschriftung).
<bekks> Ansonsten machen die Tests mit eth0 und eth1 keinerlei Sinn,.
<tolorado> okay
<tolorado> btw also ich hatte vorher eine Serveredition drauf. Bei der Installation hatte der DHCP auch nichts erkannt. Erst nachdem ich alles manuell eingetragen hatte
<tolorado> dann ging es
<bekks> Also das ganze nochmal von vorne. Kabel auf dem ersten Port, /etc/network/interfaces auf eth1 umstellen und rebooten. Dann mit ifconfig -a nachgucken, mit mii-tool eth1 auf den Link gucken. Wenn kein Ping geht, ein sudo dhclient eth1 absetzen. Und los.
<tolorado> ok mom
<tolorado> mii-tool auf eth1 sagt nein. ifconfig -a auf eth1 sieht supi aus. dhclient läuft und läuft und läuft ... :C
<bekks> Kabel ist auf dem ersten Port?
<tolorado> Jep
<bekks> Dann steck jetzt mal das Kabel um.
<bekks> strg+c um dhclient abzubrechen, und nach dem Kabelumstecken wieder starten.
<bekks> also: sudo dhclient eth1
<bekks> Wenn das auch keine Änderung beim Ping bringt, mach ein sudo dhclient eth0 und lass das Kabel wo es ist.
<tolorado> okay läuft schon wieder
<tolorado> beides ohne Erfolg
<bekks> Ich habe dir eine ganze reihe von Dingen genannt, nicht nur zwei.
<tolorado> Ja alles einmal durchgetestet. dhclinet auf eth0, eth1 mii-tool auf 1 & 2
<tolorado> sowie Konfig mit reboot
<bekks> HAst du die Reihenfolge die ich nannte eingehalten?
<tolorado> ja
<bekks> "Konfig mit reboot" nannte ich als erstes.
<tolorado> korrekt
<bekks> Hast du das erst nachher gemacht?
<tolorado> ja
<bekks> Dann ist deine Antwort auf "HAst du die Reihenfolge die ich nannte eingehalten?" falsch, sie lautet "nein".
<bekks> Also alles nochmal von Anfang an, so wie ich es nannte, in der Reihenfolge in der ich es nannte.
<tolorado> Hab die Reihenfolge eingehalten, kein Erfolg.
<bekks> Dann antwortet dein Router nicht auf DHCP.
<bekks> Bist du sicher, dass 192.168.2.1 dein default gateway ist?
<tolorado> Und wie ^^
<bekks> Kabel mal getauscht?
<tolorado> also ich kenne mich da eigentlich ganz gut aus
<tolorado> ging doch alles gerade noch mit Ubuntu Server
<tolorado> versteh das Problem selber nicht so ganz. Sieht iwie alles tutti aus, trotzdem versendet oder empfängt er keine Pakte
<bekks> Zeig mal folgende Befehle in einem Pastebin: lsb_release -a; uname -a; cat /etc/issue; lsmod; lspci -k
<tolorado> Ich mach gleich mal wireshark rauf
<tolorado> ok mom
<bekks> wireshark wird dir genau gar nichts nützen.
<bekks> Wo keine Pakete sind, kann wireshark auch keine Pakete aufzeichnen.
<tolorado> aber den DHCP Brodcast, wenn es einen gibt
<bekks> Und das nützt was, ohne Antwortpakete?
<bekks> Dass eine DHCP Broadcast rausgeht weisst du in dem Moment in dem Du dhclient startest.
<tolorado> stimmt auch iwie
<tolorado> mom
<tolorado> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417867/
<kubine> Title: Ausgabe › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<bekks> Danke für dieses Gespräch. Du hast kein Ubuntu, also frag bitte den Mint Support nach einer Lösung deines Problems.
<bekks> Schön, dass du uns auch noch angelogen hast, als du sagtest, du hättest Ubuntu.
<tolorado> Ubuntu hatte ich vorher auch drauf, ist genau das Gleiche
<bekks> Du hast aber aktuell kein Ubuntu.
<bekks> Und du sagtest, dass es vorher mit Ubuntu Server "ging".
<tolorado> Der Installationsprozess von der Serveredition ist doch auch nen ganz Anderer
<bekks> Und genau deswegen frag bitte den Mintsupport was an deinem Mint kaputt ist.
<tolorado> Na ja ich merke schon, du hast auch keine Ahnung
<tolorado> schade eigentlich
<bekks> Stimmt. Von Mint habe ich auch keine Ahnung.
<k1l> tolorado: du musst kein theater machen. du nutzt ein mint, also nutze auch den mint support.
<bekks> Schade, schon weg.
<kotzmeister> Guten Morgen! Jemand da
<kotzmeister> Ich habe ein Problem! Habe als root , den Ordner dpkg gelöscht und jetzt habe ich hier ein Mega Problem :-(
<sysdef> tu das selbe, wie wenn du C:\windows\system32\ geloescht haettest. ... und lerne draus.
<kotzmeister> ja aber der hat da was iinstalliert seit 2 Tage und da hat nicht aufgehört
<kotzmeister> konnte nichts mehr installieren über das Terminal 
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-14
<kotzmeister> was soll ich jetzt machen? habe überlegt mein ubuntu einen systemupdate zu unterziehen
<sysdef> wenn das auto nicht mehr aus geht, schiesst du dann mit der schrotflinte drauf? das ist nen pebkac
<kotzmeister> och mano als anfänger hat man es echt nicht einfach :-)
<sysdef> ich wage eine zukunftsprognose: du wirst deine daten sichern und neu installieren
<kotzmeister> habe mal vor 2 Monaten ein backup gemacht , wird sich die datei nicht wiederherstellen bei einem system update von 12 auf 13
<Guest40968> Hallo Leute, ich hätte eine Frage. Und zwar habe ich verschiedene Distributionen installiert, aber mich dann doch für Ubuntu entschieden. Im Boot-Menü stehen allerdings mehrere Einträge, welche ich aber nicht mehr benötige. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich diese Booteinträge löschen kann. (ubuntu 12.04)
<Guest40968> lts
<nagetier> Guest40968: und die sind alle noch auf deiner/deinen Platte/n, und du möchtest die auch da neben Ubuntu lassen?
<Guest40968> nein, die Festplatte wurde jedesmal danach formatiert in Ext3 bzw. Ext4, jedoch wurden die Bootloader nicht aus der Liste gelöscht.
<Guest40968>  Würden mir diese beiden Befehle weiterhelfen? Habe sie soeben aus ubuntuuserse.de gefunden. 'sudo grub-mkconfig && update-grub'
<nagetier> Guest40968: welche Einträge sind denn da noch.. die der alten Distributionen?
<Guest40968> nagetier: ja leider sind nach dem formatieren der Festplatte die verschiedenen Bootloader der alten Distirs noch immer gespeichert :-(
<nagetier> hm, sehr ungewöhnlich.. ich würde dann zusehen die aus dem MBR zu bekommen.. moment
<nagetier> Guest40968: das würde aber bedeuten dein Ubuntu nochmals aufzusetzen
<Guest40968> neu aufzusetzen wäre kein problem...
<nagetier> Guest40968: dann ließ mal hier -- http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-clearing-out-master-boot-record-dd-command/ .. achte aber darauf dir nicht wichtige Partitionen/Daten zu löschen
<kubine> Title: Linux Delete / Remove MBR (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<nagetier> Bin mir recht sicher das sollte die alten Informationen alle löschen
<Guest40968> ok, danke euch ich werd mich reinlesen :-)
<nagetier> Guest40968: Gerne, gutes Gelingen
<Guest40968> danke :-)
<nagetier> :)
<nagetier> Guest40968: moment bitte noch
<Guest40968> jo
<nagetier> Guest40968: starte dazu eine Live-Version, kann auch Ubuntu sein.. geh dann vor der Installation in eine Konsole, und gebe dort die Befehle ein, also den um den MBR oder den um MBR und Partitionen zu löschen.. dann starte ggf. neu und führe die Installation wie gehabt aus.
<nagetier> Guest40968: nutzt dein Rechner UEFI, sind die Informationen evtl. dort gespeichert?
<Guest40968> UEFI, noch nie zuvor gehört???
<Guest40968> Aber die Live Cd hab ich hier :)
<nagetier> Guest40968: das wird auf vielen neuen Systemen verwendet.. möchtest du denn auch ein Windows auf der Platte mit parallel installiert haben?
<Guest40968> Windows läuft auf /sda (brauch ich zum zocken, geht leider noch nicht unter Linux, ausser Minecraft :-) ) Ubuntu läuft auf einer externen SSD Festplatte
<nagetier> jau.. mach es einfach so wie noch vor der UEFI Frage beschrieben.. sollte so funktionieren. Ansonsten melde dich nochmal, besser zu einer Tageszeit ;)
<Guest40968> Hehe alles klar, ich versuchs einfach, danke nochmals ;-)
<nagetier> cu
<Guest40968> bye
<LupusE> g'morgen
<doev> /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.17' not found
<doev> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      12 Sep 30 17:05 /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6 -> libc-2.15.so
<doev> ist es viel Aufwand für abhilfe zu sorgen?
<doev> wenn ich es richtig sehe, habe ich  2.15 und brauche 2.17
<LetoThe2nd> doev: klingt als würdest du versuchen binaries zu verwenden die nicht zu deinem system passen.
<LetoThe2nd> und die libc auszutauschen ist mit vielvielviel ärger verbunden
<doev> alternativ wird ein ppa angeboten, gefällt mir nicht, oder der source code. 
<LetoThe2nd> source it is. und checkinstall dann.
<doev> ich könnte es noch mit der windows version in wine probieren.
<doev> opencsg     1.3.2       unknown     NotOK
<doev> opencsg ist mit 1.3.1 installiert
<doev> es wird ein Skript angeboten, dass die dependencies nachläd, es will aber root rechte.
<doev> die wine-version läuft prima, ich schaue mir das erstmal an, ob es sich lohnt. thx
<mdeb> Ich habe hier gerade wiederkehrende Font-Rendering Probleme in chromium-browser. Da der Fehler möglicherweise komplex sein kann, weiß ich auch nicht, wie ich da rangehen sollte. Hat mir bitte jemand gerade mal einen pastebin-für-Bilder-Link?
<TheInfinity> mdeb: imgur.com
<mdeb> Danke. Also das sieht so aus: http://imgur.com/Lg5nb16 und lässt sich durch ein resize des Fensers oft beheben, taucht also nur teilweise auf, eventuell auch nur für Teile auf einer Seite (Sass im Screenshot ist z.B. korrekt gerendert).
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<TheInfinity> mdeb: na das sieht mal kaputt aus. hat firefox das auch?
<mdeb> Habe ich in FF noch nicht feststellen können. ich fürchte, es hängt mit web-schriften zusammen (css enthält @font-face {font-family:"chaparral-pro";src:url(data:font/opentype[...]), da wird's etwas schwierig, Details herauszufinden.
<leszek> hi
<trekkme> kennt sich wer mit desdbeef 0.6.1 auf? ich krieg das filebrowser plgin darin nicht zu laufen, in 0.5.6 gehts...
<Kotzmeister> Tach zusammen
<pyfisch> Hallo
<pyfisch> kann mir bitte jemand ein programm für ubuntu 13.10 sagen mit dem man eine große PDF Seite (DIN A3) auf zwei DIN A2 Seiten ausdrucken kann?
<dadrc> Wenn nichts anderes hilft, Gimp.
<jokrebel> Und DIN A3 sind 2mal DIN A4 nicht A2
<pyfisch> jokrebel: genau ich wollte auch auf DIN A4 drucken
<pyfisch> @dadrc: danke für den Tipp mit GIMP
<jokrebel> kann das dann nicht vielleicht sogar die Druckfunktion des PDF-Programms?
<PBeck> pyfisch: kannst es auch zuerst testen in dem du in eine datei druckst
<Manzini> quit fui
<pyfisch> ok
<pillepallekalle> Hey Leute
<pillepallekalle> Na alles it`?!
<pillepallekalle> fit?!
<nagetier> !ot > pillepallekalle 
<kubine> pillepallekalle: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<Kotzmeister> :-)
<xzise> Hi kann man irgendwie herausfinden, wieso Apache nicht automatisch startet? In der rc.d ist apache2 eingetragen (starten bei den levels 2 bis 5) und wenn ich manuell "sudo service apache2 start" ausführe startet es auch.
<jpds> xzise: echo  'manual' | tee /etc/init/apache2.override
<xzise> Was genau macht as?
<jpds> Danach kann man nur Apache manual starten.
<xzise> Achso vielleicht habe ich die Frage falsch gestellt, weil ich möchte das es automatisch startet, aber es tut es nicht.
<jpds> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<kubine> Title: Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises (at upstart.ubuntu.com)
<xzise> Und ich weiß nicht wie ich das herausfinden soll
<xzise> Ah eventuell habe ich das Problem gefunden, und zwar wurde der mdadm (Prio 25) nach apache (Prio 20) gestartet, ich habe mal die Prio von apache auf 26 gesetzt. Mal gucken ob das was bringt.
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-15
<LupusE> g'morgen
<stareye> hi
<stareye> meine pinnacle  300i mit mythtv findet keine sender
<stareye> pal ist eingerichtet
<stareye> die hat kein signal
<jokrebel> stareye: Was für Karte?
<jokrebel> äh ah
<jokrebel> DVB-T also.
<jokrebel> oder?
<stareye> pinnacle 300i dvb-t
<stareye> aber findet keine sender auch zeigt kein signal
<jokrebel> Was sagt lspci darüber? Und was steht in der Systemlog-Datei darüber? Bitte noPasten.
<jokrebel> !paste > stareye
<kubine> stareye: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<stareye> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417872/
<kubine> Title: lspci › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> Feb 15 11:57:55 tvserver kernel: [437632.829979] tuner 1-0043: Tuner has no way to set tv freq
<jokrebel> stareye: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134 kennst Du schon?
<kubine> Title: saa7134 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> stareye: Und die Systemmeldungen  wären noch interessant. 
<jokrebel> vor allem ob die Firmware korrekt geladen wird.
<jokrebel> stareye: kommt nichts mehr? Dann wend ich mich wieder anderen Sachen zu…
<jokrebel> *seufz* - [Notiz] nicht voreilig zu viel recherchieren
<bekks> Korrektur: Niemals im Voraus recherchieren. :)
<apollo13> niemals recherchieren, einfach auf gut glück losraten^^
<stareye> jokrebel: ich krieg nich mal auf xawtv
<stareye> ich habe den rechner an monitor angeschlossen an lautpsrecher ich krieg kein ton mpg123 sagt corputed packet wenn ich ne mp3 starte
<stareye> m3u
<bekks> Sind die Treiber richtig installiert?
<bekks> Oder ist das bisher nur wildes herumtesten?
<jokrebel> stareye: Wie wär es denn, wenn Du die bereits vor längerem geforderten Infos lieferst. Übrigens hab ich alles recherchierte bereits wieder geschlossen, da nichts mehr kam von Dir.
<stareye> hab laut wiki getestet
<stareye> !paste
<kubine> stareye: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<bekks> Was heisst das?
<stareye> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417877/
<kubine> Title: syslog › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> oder komplett
<stareye> wenn ich die rmmoden will in use?
<bekks> Ganze Sätze bitte.
<bekks> Und die gesamte Ausgabe von dmesg bitte auch.
<stareye> wenn ich per rmmod die entfernen will sagt ist in use
<bekks> Wer oder was ist "die"?
<stareye> die module tuner etc
<stareye> rmmod tuner dann ist in use
<bekks> Ganze, sinnvolle Sätze bitte. Und die Ausgabe von dmesg in einem Pastebin bitte auch.
<stareye> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417882/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> guten Tag! Kann man dem Ubuntu sagen, dass es USB-Sticks mit Write-Through Cache mounten soll?
<Mike1> weil sonst sind haufenweise Daten kaputt, wenn man aufs umounten vergisst
<jokrebel> "sicher entfernen" ist Pflicht. Sowas kann man lernen ;-)
<Mike1> Mama macht das eh schon ganz brav ... meistens
<jokrebel> Durch Schmerzen lernen beschleunigt es ;-)
<Mike1> trotzdem ist es doof, auch weil bei so langsamen USB-Sticks ?berhaupt massiv gecacht wird, da schreibt er bei einem sync dann oft mehrere Minuten
<Mike1> wo der Kopiervorgang scheinbar schon l?ngst fertig ist
<jokrebel> Da geht es glaub ich eher um Schonung des Sticks von wegen Schreib/Lese-Zyklen.
<ring0> ich würde mal gucken, ob man da nicht in der fstab etwas option mitgeben kann
<bekks> Mike1: mount -o sync
<Mike1> bekks: und jetzt f?r Thunar bitte
<Mike1> oder f?r was auch immer Thunar als backend verwendet
<bekks> mount -o sync.
<jokrebel> Mike1: Deine Umlauten scheinen kaputt zu sein.
<Mike1> jokrebel: oh, sendet es sie nichtmal richtig? *grml*
<bekks> Ja, die sind kaputt.
<Mike1> kurz Terminal neustarten
<Mike1> sooooo, meine Umlauts gehen wiedär
<apollo13> sagst du :þ
<Mike1> aaaaalso, mountoptionen für für Thunar oder was auch immer dahintersteckt
<ring0> Mike1, einen eintrag für usb-sticks in der fstab erstellen mit der option sync: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount#Optionen 
<kubine> Title: mount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> ring0: kann ich das irgendwie für alle USB-Sticks machen?
<Mike1> weil so müsste ich doch jeden mit UUID oder /dev/bla reinschreiben, oder?
<Mike1> von mir aus auch einfach für alle NTFS und FAT Dateisysteme
<ring0> mit uuids geht das nicht, mit dem device namen schon
<ring0> sind z.b. alle devices bis sde1 immer gemountet nach systemstart, wäre der eingesteckte usb-stick immer sdf1
<Mike1> jaaaa, und was ist bei zwei USB-Sticks und einer SD-Karte? Das ist doch der ärgste Pfusch
<bekks> Wieso geht das mit UUID nicht?
<ring0> weil man dann für jeden stick eine regel erstellen müsste
<bekks> Kann man doch auch.
<ring0> kann man, war aber hier nicht gefordert ;)
<bekks> :D
<Mike1> mhhh, man könnte es mit udev scripten
<Mike1> aber alles dooooof -.-
<Mike1> und gvfs ist wirklich nicht konfigurierbar? Das ist aber selten dumm
<bekks> Rate, wofür das g in gvfs steht.
<Mike1> die „defaults“ von mount für vfat/ntfs-3g kann man wohl auch nicht ändern, oder?
<bekks> Kann man, wenn man das Paket selbst kompiiliert.
<Mike1> da würde ich mir vorher für udev mein eigenes automount-script zusammenfrickeln
<ring0> mit udev sollte das doch ruck zuck gemacht sein
<Mike1> nö, alleine schon wenn da mehrere Partitionen drauf sind und so
<Mike1> braucht man wieder extra eine for-Schleife
<bekks> oh, wie schlimm.
 * Mike1 ist in bash nicht so fit :(
<bekks> Dann frickel Dir doch udev Regeln zusammen. Die sind kein Bash.
<apollo13> aber schlimmer :þ
<ring0> du kannst mit einer udev regel auch mehrere partitionen abdecken. aber ein wenig einlesen muss man sich schon in udev ;)
<Mike1> bekks: das mounten und Pfad erstellen und so aber doch
<bekks> mkdir und mount.
<bekks> Wann kommt die Stelle mit dem Problem?
<Mike1> und das für alle Partitionen und wenn NTFS dann mit --force und sync und vfat nur mit sync
<Mike1> und woher weiß ich überhaupt welches FS drauf ist?
<bekks> lsblk
<stareye> hi ich krieg immer noch nicht keine sender rein
<Mike1> bekks: „If you want to mount removable drives please do not call 'mount' from udev rule. “ sagt das Arch Wiki übrigens
<bekks> Ja, und?
<bekks> an bau es halt anders - du willst die Regeln ja haben, also musst du dich da auch reinfuchsen.
<jokrebel> ...oO( Besser Mutti doch durch Schmerzen lernen lassen, dass man Datenträger nicht einfach "abzieht" )
<Mike1> jokrebel: wahrscheinlich, mich gfreut’s gerade nicht mich mit udev zu plagen
<jokrebel> stareye: Wie auch? Oder was hast Du inzwischen versucht (ohne hier drüber zu sprechen)
<jokrebel> stareye: Ich vermute, dass noch nicht mal die Firmware korrekt geladen wurde.
<stareye> jokrebel: ist alles korekt ich vermute das meine karte defekt ist
<stareye> oder die antenne
<stareye> scantv hat nichts gebracht
<stareye> xawtv hat kein dvb-t 
<stareye> obwohl xawtv -hwscan die karte angezeigt hat
<stareye> und es gibt keine firmware
<jokrebel> Woram machst Du fest, dass beim Firmware laden "alles korekt" war? In Deinem letzten dmesg-NoPaste fand ich diesbezüglich jedenfalls nichts.
<stareye> nur der kernel
<stareye> alles wie beschrieben auch die richtige karte ausgewählt richtiger tuner sucht nicht
<jokrebel> mal per konsole gescannt?
<stareye> ja
<stareye> mit scantv
<stareye> findet nichts
<stareye> auch per default
<stareye> jokrebel: welche firmware da hab ich nichts gefunden
<stareye> ausser der kernel
<jokrebel> ich meinte eher sowas wie: scan de-Ddorf > ~/channels.conf  --- und wie, welche Firmware? Sagtest Du nicht gerade das passe alles so?
<jokrebel> stareye:  http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dvb-utils zB.
<kubine> Title: dvb-utils › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> stareye: Dein Chipsatz sollte hier beschrieben sein http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/saa7134
<kubine> Title: saa7134 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stareye> jokrebel: in dem treiber ist keine fw datei
<stareye> jokrebel: der meinte was mit dvb-apps
<bekks> Wer ist "der" und was ist "was mit dvb-apps"?
<jokrebel> stareye: Wer meinte - und was genau?
<jokrebel> ah! Naja dvb-apps sollte natürlich schon installiert werden ;-)
<stevieh> bei den dvb apps ist afaik auch keine fw dabei
<stareye> stevieh: muss mann die haben?
<stevieh> stareye: je nach dvb adapter schon.
<stevieh> was isses denn für einer?
<stareye> pinnacle 300i
<stareye> saa7134
<jokrebel> stevieh: Ich glaub er braucht da tatsächlich keine Firmware.
<stareye> karte kaputt?
<stevieh> tuned der tuner denn?
<jokrebel> Installier doch einfach mal die dvb-tools und paste was ein scan anzeigt. Natürlich unter der Voraussetzung einer funktionstüchtigen Antenne dran.
<stevieh> bzw. geeignete channels conf besorgen und mittels tzap schauen, was geht
<jokrebel> …welche wiederum nicht grade im Luftschutzbunker stehn sollte.
<bekks> Oder kaffeine installieren und scannen lassen.
<jokrebel> bekks: Vielleicht nicht einmal oder sondern und.
<jokrebel> ...oO( man kann die Karte natürlich auch wegschmeißen weil sie nicht sofort OOTB läuft ;-)
<approach_> Wie kann man eine anderen DNS Server einstellen? Habe unter resolf.conf eintrag erstellt, aber löscht in dauernd :-/
<jokrebel> stareye: Was "meinte _er_ denn nun" von wegen wegen dvb-apps?
<jokrebel> approach_: Lass das doch den Networkmanager machen.
<stevieh> approach_: kommt drauf an, wie du das netz konfigurierst
<approach_> jokrebel: Networkmanager == in der GUI?
<jokrebel> approach_: ja
<approach_> stimmt, nur etwas blöd das man es nicht global für alle Verbindungen setzen kann
<stevieh> approach_: da kannst du alles einstellen.
<stevieh> approach_: das könntest du evtl. über ne statische resolv.conf tricksen, musste aber wissen, was du tust.
<jokrebel> approach_: Global für alle Verbindung?
<approach_> WLan Netze und Lan
<jokrebel> approach_: Da gibt es einen Haken "für alle Benutzer verfügbar" 
<jokrebel> ach so
<approach_> jokrebel: aber das reicht mir schon :)
<jokrebel> Naja - das musst schon für jede Netzwerkverbing separat einstellen. Außer WLAN und LAN wirst Du da aber ja nicht noch Unmengen haben. Also Abänderungen in 2 (vielleicht drei?) Unterfenstern nötig.
<Conan179> guten nabend, kann ich ein ubuntu 13.10 nachträlich uefi boot tauglich machen?
<bekks> UEFI tauglich ist es bereits.
<Conan179> ok falsch ausdrückt, sorry, ich hab xubunbtu im bios/mbr modus innstalliert, jetzt muste ich win8 innstallen und hab jetzt uefi drin, wen ich xubunbtu staren willmuss ich immer ins bios/efi und den bios/efi modus ändern
<apollo13> ja kann man
<Conan179> und wie?
<apollo13> indem man grub efi installiert, die fehlenden sachen händisch nachkopiert, dann efi bootet und dann grub nochmal voll installiert
<apollo13> ich hab damals allerdings ne halbe stunde dafür gebraucht
<apollo13> musste auch noch mbr auf gpt konvertieren
<apollo13> wenn du fragen musst wie man sowas macht, ist es aber deutlich einfacher neu zu installieren
<Conan179> ok
<MrHeisenberg> hallo, mal ne frage zu ubuntu 13.10 und 14.04. ist ein distupgrade später ohne großen aufwand möglich?
<Hans-Martin> definiere "später". definiere "großer Aufwand" :-)
<xenobyter> :)
<MrHeisenberg> Hans-Martin: naja, sobald 14.04 erscheint. würde aber auch 14.04 testing nehmen. 12.04 kommt mit meiner hardware nicht so ganz zurecht
<bekks> Definiere "kommt mit meiner hardware nicht so ganz zurecht".
<jokrebel> MrHeisenberg: Ein Upgrade von 13.10 auf 14.04 ist (wenn es dann herausgebracht wurde) ohne viel Aufwand möglich.
<MrHeisenberg> weder 13.10 noch 12.04 erkennen meine windows 8.1 installation wärend des setups. 12.04 weigert sich auch per os-prober 8.1 zu erkennen, 13.10 tut dies zumindest
<Hans-Martin> also ich habe mit 12.04 und 13.10 auf diverser Hardware keine wirklichen Probleme (nvidia geht mit dem proprietären Treiber ganz ok, auf den 12.04-Geräten benutze ich Chipsatz-Graifk)
<MrHeisenberg> ínstalliert wurde win 8.1 im uefi mode, und ubuntu soll dies ebenso tun
<jokrebel> MrHeisenberg: Da willst Du vielleicht erstmal ein bisschen in den einschlägigen Seiten bezüglich UEFI, SecureBoot, GPT und so weiter einlesen.
<MrHeisenberg> secure boot ist nicht aktiv
<bekks> Und was hat das mit "kommt mit meiner Hardware nicht zurecht" zu tun?
<MrHeisenberg> was 12.04 nicht will, auch nicht mit den treibern von der amd seite, mit der HD6650 klarkommen, sagt immer es wäre keine AMD hardware vorhanden
<MrHeisenberg> 13.10 ist da weniger zickig
<Hans-Martin> bekks: Windows ist auf der Hardware installiert, deswegen liegt es an der Hardware :-)
<bekks> Was ein Blödsinn.
<bekks> MrHeisenberg: Die Treiber von der AMD Seite sind nicht supported - was die sagen, hat recht wenig wert.
<MrHeisenberg> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected -> Ubuntu 12.04
<bekks> Siehe oben.
<MrHeisenberg> wenn ich fglrx installiert habe
<bekks> Wenn fglrx für 12.040 zu alt ist um deine Karte zu erkennen, dann kannst du eigentlich nur noch radeon nehmen, sofern der deine HW unterstützt.
<MrHeisenberg> fglrx aus den backports?
<bekks> Nein.
<bekks> Die Backports wären dann noch die Notlösung, um zu gucken, ob die dann deine HW unterstützen.
<MrHeisenberg> taugen die intel treiber für deren grafik unter linux was?
<MrHeisenberg> wenn ich also meine HD6650 ausmustern würde
<bekks> Das kommt wiederum auf deine Grafikhardware und die Treiberversion an.
<MrHeisenberg> bekks: wenn würde ich mir einen intel i5-3570K mit Intel HD4000 Grafik holen
<bekks> Je nachdem was du damit machen willst, würde ich mir eine brauchbbare Nvidia dazukaufen.
<MrHeisenberg> bin kein zocker, wenn die cpu ein bisschen brauchbares 3d macht bin ich schon happy
<bekks> Dann wird das ausreichen.
<MrHeisenberg> ist nvidia denn soviel besser unter linux als amd?
<Hans-Martin> MrHeisenberg: mit AMD hab ich keine Erfahrungen, bis jetzt komme ich mit nvidia gut zurecht (verschiedene Karten), allerdings habe ich ab und zu eine Situation, dass 3D irgendwie nicht beschleunigt wirkt, nach ein paar Versuchen geht es dann auf einmal ab
<Hans-Martin> Mein System ist aber auch schon relativ alt und durchwachsen, müsste mal eine komplette Neuinstallation machen.
<dasjoe> Nvidia-Karten machen wohl VGA-Passthrough noch nicht ordentlich mit, zumindest habe ich's mit KVM nicht hinbekommen
<xubuntu458> Hallo
#ubuntu-de 2014-02-16
<Pepitojox> Hallo
<jumpin> hi
<jumpin> wg
<Micki> Ich besitze einen WEB+TV Stick von Pro7. Unter 10.04 läuft der wunderbar. Unter 12.04 allerdings stürzt der Rechner ab. Der Desktop geht weg und ich kann nix mehr machen. Jemand eine Idee?
<jumpin> hi
<jokrebel> Micki: In den Logs schon geschaut was da genau passiert?
<Micki> Weiss ich nicht, wie das geht.
<Micki> Habe schon danach gegoogelt bin aber nicht schlau daraus geworden.
<jokrebel> Micki: In Deinem /home liegt warscheinlich eine Datei .xsession_errors. NoPaste die doch einfach mal
<jokrebel> !paste > Micki 
<kubine> Micki: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Micki> Danke für die Info.
<jumpin> weiß jemand was es noch für räume für irc gibt??(Deutsch)
<thingamabob> #deutsch
<jumpin> danke :-)
<jumpin> hi
<jumpin> am
<jumpin> kennt jemand einen IRC kanal wo man einfach nur chatten kann ? 
<jumpin> bitte auf deutsch
<thingamabob> jumpin, z.b. #ubuntu-de-offtopic vielleicht
<sdx23> ##deutsch wie dir schon genannt wurde. Der Offtopickanal steht im Topic. Sonst eher andere Netzwerke als freenode.
<jumpin> ##deutsch ist für deutsch als FREMDSPRACHE
<jumpin> trotzdem danke :-)
<jumpin> bye
<gugaua> Hallo, ich bekomme bei jeden booten diese meldung http://imgur.com/pcuaLRr kann man die per kernel parameter beseitigen?
<kubine> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<jokrebel> gugaua: Aufgrund von ata2.00 vermute ich, dass das etwas mit Festplatte/SSD/CD/DVD zu tun haben könnte.
<bekks> gugaua: Prüf die Verbalung deiner Festplatten.
<gugaua> heißt das das es am dritten ata port ist?
<gugaua> also ata0.. ata1... ata2...?
<gugaua> verkabelung ist okay... ein kabel sata an der festplatte und ein kabel ide am dvd laufwerk
<bekks> Wenn die Meldung weiter auftritt, kann auch durchaus eine Platte defekt sein.
<bekks> gugaua: Hast du den Rechner ausgemacht und den Sitz der Stecker kontrolliert?
<gugaua> verstehe... nachdem nichts wichtiges am pc läuft wäre es mit gleich wenn die platte tot ist... aber die meldung verzögert den pc start um ein vielfaches
<gugaua> ja
<gugaua> ich versuch jetzt noch ein anderes kabel zu verwenden
<jokrebel> vielleicht auch mal nen Plattencheck von ner LiveCD aus.
<bekks> Wenn die Meldung weiter auftritt, kannst du einen SMART Langtest laufen lassen.
<gugaua> es geht ja nachdem die meldung 3 oder 4 mal und dann bootet er ganz normal
<gugaua> 3 oder 4 mal erscheint*
<bekks> Ja, ändert nichts am Gesagten.
<Pepitojox> Hallo
<gugaua> sagen wir smart sagt mir die platte ist wirklich kaputt... kann ich diesen fehler per kernel parameter trotzdem überspringen?
<bekks> gugaua: Nein.
<gugaua> bekks: hmm okay dann schau ich mal was smart sagt
<bekks> Es kann ja auch sein dass das DVD Laufwerk kaputt ist.
<gugaua> daran hab ich nicht gedacht ich steck mal ab und boote neu
<gugaua> smartctl -H sagt alles okay
<bekks> -H ist kein Langtest.
<gugaua> was wäre der parameter dafür?
<bekks> smartctl --help
<gugaua> alles klar :)
<gugaua> es ist das dvd laufwerk
<gugaua> er bootet sofort
<jokrebel> gugaua: Dachte Du wolltest erst mal das DVD-Laufwerk abstecken und nochmal booten?
<gugaua> genau das habe ich gemacht
<gugaua> und deswegen hat er sofort gebootet
<gugaua> es könnte sein weil das dvd laufwerk als ide angeschlossen ist und das falsch emuliert wird
<jokrebel> gugaua: Dann kannst es noch mit nem anderen Kabel an nem anderen Port versuchen um das Laufwerk definitv als Fehler (oder auch nicht) einzugrenzen.
<bekks> Watt? Nein.
<bekks> Da wird nichts emuliert.
<gugaua> bekks: damit meine ich SATA Mode IDE, On-Chip Serial ATA Combined Mode und Serial ATA Port0 Mode Primary Master
<bekks> Da wird nichts emuliert.
<gugaua> okay
<gugaua> jokrebel, also anderes ide kabel oder anderes ide laufwerk....
<jokrebel> gugaua: Selbes Laufwerk mit anderem Kabel an an anderem IDE-Port
<jokrebel> und die Jumper nicht vergessen … hat aber mit Ubuntu eigentlich reichlich wenig zu tun.
<bekks> Und davor selbes Laufwerk mit selbem Kabel an anderem Port.
<jokrebel> oder so, ja.
<jokrebel> aber trotzdem die Jumper von Master und Slave prüfen.
<bekks> Und niemals nur ein Gerät in der Mitte des Kabels anschliessen.
<gugaua> bekks: ich hab ein blauen und einen weißen ide port
<gugaua> auf den weißen hab ich das problem und da wird das dvd laufwerk auch erkannt
<bekks> Und? Die Farben sind egal. :)
<gugaua> jetzt hab ich es auf das blaue angehängt und da wird es nicht erkannt
<jokrebel> gugaua: vielleicht im BIOS deaktiviert.
<gugaua> jokrebel: ich hab das gefühl nachdem das bios (so wie ich es denke) IDE emuliert ich weiß nicht wie man das richtig sagt sind ide channel 0 für sata und ide channel 1 für den weißen ide... jetzt ist die frage wie ich den blauen aktiv kriege
<bekks> Das BIOS emuliert kein IDE.
<gugaua> bekks: wie nennt man dass das es sata ports als ide anzeigt?
<bekks> Und IDE und SATA unterscheiden sich im völlig unterschiedlichen Stecker.
<gugaua> aber die sata festplatte wird als IDE angezeigt
<bekks> DAnn scha in das Handbuch.
<gugaua> okay habs geschafft... aber der fehler ist noch immer da... jetzt such ich ein anderes kabel
<gugaua> jetzt kommt der fehler mit ata1.00
<bekks> Ja, also ist es das Kabel oder das Laufwerk.
<gugaua> mhm scheint so... ich hab nur keine ide laufwerke mehr die sind schon im museum
<gugaua> oh hab noch 2 aufgetrieben
<gugaua> es ist das laufwerk
<gugaua> er startet wieder sofort
<gugaua> danke bekks und jokrebel
<jokrebel> gugaua: gerne
<Ro2190> Bin leider manchmal an einer Windows 8.1 Maschine gefesselt und wollte fragen, ob es für Windows ein Terminal gibt, was ich ähnlich wie bei Ubuntu nutzen kann um eine ssh Verbindung herzustellen. Putty ist so nervig, ich will einfach in einem Terminal ssh user@host eingeben und mich verbinden
<Luyin> Ro2190: habs grad nicht ausprobiert, aber kann cygwin das nicht?
<Ro2190> Luyin: danke. werde ich mal ausprobieren. Hoffe ich kann dort auch ins Terminal copy pasten
<Luyin> Ro2190: müsste gehen
<PBeck> Ro2190: http://www.openssh.com/de/windows.html
<kubine> Title: OpenSSH-Alternativen für Windows (at www.openssh.com)
<Ro2190> Luyin: PBeck danke!!!
<PBeck> Ro2190: bei putty legst doch einfach ein lesezeichen an und müsste gehen oder?
<Ro2190> PBeck, ja, aber wenn ich häufig zwischen Rechnern wechsel muss ich wieder via GUI zur Verknüpfung usw. Manchmal geht es schneller mit alias oder den host so einzugeben
<dasjoe> Ro2190, ist zwar keine freie Software, aber ich mag MobaXterm: http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/
<kubine> Title: MobaXterm free Xserver and tabbed SSH client for Windows (at mobaxterm.mobatek.net)
<Ro2190> dasjoe: sieht nett aus. Du weißt nicht zufällig was Games und Screensaver removal bei http://mobaxterm.mobatek.net/download.html heißt? Muss ich bei der Testversion blöde Dinge mitinstallieren?
<kubine> Title: MobaXterm - Home vs Professional Edition (at mobaxterm.mobatek.net)
<dasjoe> Ro2190, das ist eine einzelne Binary, die portable laufen kann. Der hat halt sowas mit einkompiliert, das kann man in der Pro-Version wohl deaktivieren
<Ro2190> dasjoe: achso. Danke. Werde ich mal ausprobieren
<|Frodo|> Ro2190: als ich noch windows (XP) regelmäßig nutzen mußte, habe ich immer dankbar auf cygwin zurückgegriffen. erfüllt eigentlich vollauf deine geäußerten wünsche und bietet zudem noch deutlich mehr. ich würde dir dingend dazu raten.
<Ro2190> |Frodo|: danke. probiere alles mal aus
<sh_> Hallo alle miteinander, ich musste das Paket ubuntu-desktop neu installieren und habe nun den Effekt, das ich mich am LogOn Bildschirm nicht mehr anmelden kann. Der LogOn Bildschirm wird wieder angezeigt. ...  
<sh_> sudo chown <benutzername> .Xauthority  ----- und sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop  ------- haben leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Kann hat jemand noch eine Idee?
<superhonk> Sorry und nochmal mit anderem Nickname
<superhonk> Hallo alle miteinander, ich musste das Paket ubuntu-desktop neu installieren und habe nun den Effekt, das ich mich am LogOn Bildschirm nicht mehr anmelden kann. Der LogOn Bildschirm wird wieder angezeigt. ...  
<superhonk> sudo chown <benutzername> .Xauthority  ----- und sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop  ------- haben leider nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Kann hat jemand noch eine Idee?
<sdx23> superhonk: .xsession-erros bitte in einen Nopaste.
<superhonk> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/417887/
<kubine> Title: .xsession-errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<superhonk> sdx23: ist es von Interesse, das es noch eine Datei .xsession-errors-:1 gibt? 
<sdx23> :1? Womöglich.
<sdx23> Ich würde sagen, irgendwas mit deiner Xauthority ist kaputt.
<sdx23> Versuch dich mit einem neuen User einzuloggen, das schliess aus, dass das Sessionskript / der Displaymanager kaputt ist.
<superhonk> in Arbeit ...
<superhonk> sdx23:  sudo adduser pseudoadmin --ingroup adm              -----      hat leider den selben Effekt, der Bildschirm wird nach der Anmeldung kurz Schwarz und danach erscheint wieder der LogOn Bildschirm
<Pepitojox> Hallo
<jokrebel> oh nö! Ich hab mich verleiten lassen (durch eine externe Anleitung) sox zu installieren. Jetzt ist (auch nach purgen von sox) mein kompletter Sound kaputt. Hilfe.
<Pepitojox> Ich habe Ubuntu 13.10 in Virtualisierung installiert.  Jedesmal wenn ein neuer Kernel installiert wird und ich die Tools installiere (Grafik-Karten-Treiber
<bekks> Was heiist denn "in Virtualisierung installiert"?
<Pepitojox> ) etc. komme ich nur auf die Text-Konsole. Was kann ich tun damit ich wieder die Grafische Konsole verwenden kann. Danke für Eure Hilfe.
<|Frodo|> Pepitojox: irgendwie fehlt hier offensichtlich der 2. teil deines postings...
<bekks> Pepitojox: Was heisst denn "in Virtualisierung installiert"?
<bekks> gugaua: Kannst du bitte deine Verbindung reparieren?
<Pepitojox> Frodo: Leider hatte ich zu Früh abgesandt. Den 2. Teil habe ich aber inzwischen gepostet:-)
<Pepitojox> bekks: Sorry:-) Ich meinte natürlich Virtualbox
<bekks> Dann installier die guest additions so wie im virtualbox Handbuch beschrieben.
<Pepitojox> bekks: Ich habe die guest Additions
<|Frodo|> Pepitojox: schon gesehen. btw: sitzt du irgendwo in der umlaufbahn des jupiter? die signallaufzeit deiner  antworten scheint recht hoch zu sein... 
<|Frodo|> ;-)
<bekks> Pepitojox: Lies nochmal was ich schrieb.
<Pepitojox> installiert wie es vorgesehen ist. Es klappt aber trotzdem nicht.
<bekks> "wie vorgesehen" bedeutet was?
<Pepitojox> frodo: Ich sitze in der Umlaufbahn (Auto) und Poster mit meinem Smartphone:-)
<|Frodo|> Pepitojox: ...und da die galaktische umgehungsstraße (per anhalter durch die galaxies) noch nicht gebaut ist, befindet sich dein fahrzeug gezwungenermaßen auf einer anderen trasse und damit weit entfernt von der position der (heutigen) erde....  klar! ;-)
<superhonk> sdx23: habe das Paket gnome-desktop-environment neuinstalliert ... dabei wurde lightdm durch gndm ersetzt ... danach konnte ich mich wieder anmelden ... vielen Dank das du dich meiner angenommen hast.
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-09
<Lugal> auf einem laptop ist der sound aus
<Lugal> und ich kann ihn nicht einschalten
<Lugal> lautstärke auf 0
<Lugal> Master: [Off, Off]
<Lugal> woran kann es liegen?
<Lugal> ist schon seit der isntallation so
<bekks> Wenn du alsamixer startest, ist dan irgendwo ein "MM" zu sehen unter den Reglern?
<Lugal> vorher war windwos drauf, da gings noch
<Lugal> kein MM
<Lugal> woran kanns denn liegen, bekks?
<bekks> Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Hast du hier schon mal nachgesehen?: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sound_Problembehebung
<kubine> Title: Sound Problembehebung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Audio> was bedeutet folgendes?
<Audio> # amixer -D pulse sset Master 50%
<Audio> ALSA lib control.c:953:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL pulse
<Audio> amixer: Mixer attach pulse error: No such file or directory
<Audio> wie behebe ich den fehler?
<pog> moin
<pog> gibt es ein Feature, um einfach das Touchpad per Befehle ein und auszuschalten? Die Touchpad-Einstellungen sind meist recht unangenehm, und beim schreiben brauch ich einfach nicht jedesmal einen störenden tp-Input
<pog> (ich weiss, man kann das Touchpad über die Einstellungen tunen, aber das ist oft relativ mühsam, besonders, wenn man an untereschiedlichen Rechnern arbeitet)
<pog> google konnte meine Frage beantworten: xinput set-prop 11 "Device Enabled" 0
<pog> (vor einer Weile fand ich das noch nicht)
<dadrc> synclient kann das auch
<dadrc> synclient TouchpadOff=0
<dadrc> bzw, synclient TouchpadOff=1
<tbda> Moin! Ich hätte da mal eine frage zu unity/nautilus. Der Text zu icons wird nicht mehr angezeigt, jedoch weiß ich nicht, was ich da verstellt habe. ein unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity hat nicht geholfen. über sachdienliche hinweise freue ich mich :)
<tbda> so sieht das dann aus: http://de.tinypic.com/r/300e6qd/8
<kubine> Title: Image - TinyPic - Kostenlose Bild- und Videospeicherung und gemeinsame Nutzung von Fotos (at de.tinypic.com)
<napterk> Hi! Warum wird bei lshw und dmidecode ein falscher Memory Speed angezeigt, obwohl in Bios es richitg erkannt wird?
<robert_1> tbda: hi, das sieht für mich aus, als wäre lediglich die größe der icons verändert, und dadurch wird der text aus platzmangel nicht mit angezeigt. Wenn du die icons etwas größer darstellst (Strg und +) sollte auch der text wieder angezeigt werden.
<stevieh1> napterk: http://askubuntu.com/questions/259287/unsure-if-my-ram-speed-is-set-correctly ?
<kubine> Title: amd processor - Unsure if my RAM speed is set correctly - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<da_didi> gibts einen weg die iptables queue auszulesen, wieviel da wie lange rumliegt (google iptables queue hat mir nichts gesagt)
<napterk> stevieh1, Danke für den Link. Hatte es mir durchgelesen, doch ich kann die Antwort nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Scheinbar ist hier der CPU der Flaschenhals?
<stevieh1> auf dem Speicher kann draufstehen, was will, die CPU und der Chipsatz müssen das auch können, aber ich habs mir nicht wirklich durchgelesen...
<napterk> stevieh1, kein problem. Will das nur einmal nachvollziehen. Bevor ich mir neuen Speicher anschaffe. Hatte auch bei askubuntu mehrer Forenartikel mit der selben Problematik gelesen. Doch die Leute haben keine Antwort bekommen. Bin da auch nicht so ganz in der Materie.
<napterk> Mir ist das nur gerade nach Jahren aufgefallen, wo ich merke das die Leistung signifikant schlechter wird vom System
<stevieh1> auf jeden Fall hat das nix mit ubuntu zu tun würd ich mal spontan sagen.
<napterk> ja stimmt, welcher Chan ist denn dafür besser. Bezog sich auch auf die Ausgabe von dimdecode
<stevieh1> ubuntu-de-offtopic :-)
<rentier_> Neuerdings hab ich oben links in der Ecke immer so ein komisches Quadrat auf den Arbeitsflächen
<rentier_> http://up.picr.de/20942620vw.png
<rentier_> kann mir ma wer verraqten, was das ist?
<rentier_> Es ist immer über allen anderen Fenstern drüber, macht aber nix, wenn man draufklickt
<stevieh1> das ist die NSA Cam, die ist jetzt fest im Bildschirm eingebaut
<dadrc> rentier_, mach mal einen shell auf, start da `xprop`, das gibt dir einen auswahlcursor
<dadrc> damit auf das fenster da klicken
<dadrc> dann sollte in der shell stehen, wo das hingehört
<rentier_> dadrc, cool
<rentier_> dadrc, aber soweit ich das ganze Zeug interpretiere, das da in der Ausgabe steht, bezieht es sich nicht auf dieses Quadrat, sondern auf das jedweilige Fenster dadrunter
<k1l> welches ubuntu, welcher desktop?
<rentier_> dadrc, erst kam was zum Firefox Icon - als ich das FF Fenster weggezogen und es nochmal versucht hab, kam was zur Virtualbox etc
<rentier_> k1l, xubuntu
<k1l> sieht eher wie ein grafikfehler aus
<k1l> oder ein super minimiertes fenster?
<rentier_> k1l, trusty
<rentier_> k1l, könnte man es dann nicht maximieren? Mit Rechtsklick kommt absolut gar nichts
<rentier_> deswegen wundere ich mich ja so
<k1l> kannst du es verschieben?
<rentier_> k1l, nein.
<k1l> nach ausloggen und wieder einloggen immenroch da?
<rentier_> k1l, unmittelbar nach der Neuanmeldung ist es noch nicht da, aber es kommt, wenn ich den Firefox starte (manuell)
<rentier_> k1l, es sieht jetzt aber etwas anders aus, nur noch etwa halb so groß
<rentier_> k1l, aktuell ist nur noch ein schmales spiegelverkehrtes graues L mit einem kleinen orangefarbenen Fleck zu sehen
<rentier_> k1l, aber gestern bei der letzten Session war da ebenfalls schon was
<k1l> und wenn du firefox beendest ist es wieder weg?
<jokrebel> Namd
<David1977> Guten Tag zusammen..heute bräuchte ich mal eure Hilfe. Ich habe letztens meinen PC via TOSlink an meinen Verstärker angeschlossen. Problem ist, dass ich aus jeder Anwedung Ton bekomme, nur nicht über Firefox? Jemand einen heißen Tip, wo ich da schauen könnte?
<David1977> Was mir auffällt ist, dass jede andere Anwendung Pulseaudio nutzt und so wie es scheint nutzt Firefox Alsa...kann das sein?
<David1977> ich habe weder eine asound.conf noch eine .asoundrc
<David1977> habs rausgefunden, danke
<gast977568> guten abend, ich möchte ubuntu auf einen usb-stick installieren und dabei sollen neu installierte programme des livesystems auch installiert bleiben. mit dem "startmedienersteller" steht mir die option " In reservierten Extrabereich gespeichert" nicht zur verfügung
<gast977568> wie kann ich vorgehen?
<jokrebel> Du meinst vermutliche eine Live-Instalaltion mit "persistent Mode"?
<jokrebel> gast977568: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation
<kubine> Title: Live-USB - persistente Installation › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gast977568> jokrebel: ja. den artikel habe nich vorhin auch gesehen. da steht aber dass er eventuell veraltet ist
<jokrebel> gast977568: Oder soll es eine "ganz normale Installation" werden, aber halt auf nem Stick?
<gast977568> ich weiß nicht genau was der unterschied ist. aber ich denke das was ich möchte ist diese persistente möglichkeit.
<jokrebel> woher weist Du, dass Du "persistent" brauchst, wenn Du den Untersied nicht kennst? <g>
<jokrebel> *Unterschied
<gast977568> weil ich persistent immer im zusammenhang mit den live-systemen gelesen habe. eigentlich will ich einfach dass bei meinem momentanen ubuntu auf dem usb stick die installierten programme erhalten beiben
<jokrebel> gast977568: Dann hast Du momentan einen Live-Stick?
<gast977568> jokrebel: ja. erstellt habe ich ihn indem ich das iso-image von ubuntu 14.04 heruntergeladen habe und dann mittels "startmedienersteller" unter ubuntu erstellt habe
<jokrebel> Dann ist das sozusagen ein Installations-Stick mit dem Du wie mit einer Live-CD Ubuntu's installieren könntest.
<gast977568> diesen live-usb-stick habe ich z.b. benutzt um auf anderen rechnern ubuntu zu installieren oder bei einem nicht mehr bootenden windows die dateien zu retten. aber wenn ich dort im "live-modus" etwas installiert habe war es beim nächsten booten nicht mehr da. 
<gast977568> ja genau
<jokrebel> gast977568: ja - dann gäbe es den Persistant-Mode. Da kann man (bedingt!) Sachen dazu installieren, die dann auch (persistent) erhalten bleiben. Stößt aber spätestens bei neueren Kernel an seine Grenzen!
<gast977568> jokrebel: damit kann ich leben. wäre das möglich über das standardprogramm "startmedienersteller"?
<jokrebel> Man kann aber auch auf einem Stick (wenn groß genug) eine ganz normale Installation unterbringen.
<gast977568> mein usb stick ist 2 GB groß
<jokrebel> gast977568: Kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Ich hatte mir das persistent-Zeugs vor längerem mal mit (glaub) Multi-Boot (oder so ähnlich) angesehn. 
<jokrebel> gast977568: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem Multisystem wars
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> gast977568: Aber Du solltest erst mal grundlegen entscheiden (recherchieren) ob Du nicht lieber eine "echte" Installation halt einfach auf dem USB-Datenträger willst.
<gast977568> jokrebel:  ok, ist es möglich von einem livesystem (also aus einer live-cd oder live-usb stick) direkt auf einen anderen usb-stick zu installieren? das wäre ja ein einfacher weg.
<gast977568> falls ja gibt es da noch was zu beachten? also irgendwas mit bootloader oder so?
<jokrebel> gast977568: Ich hatte noch nie das Bedürfnis eine feste Installation auf ein USB-Gerät durchzuführen. Sollte aber genauso gehen wie eine Installation auf eine Festplatte/SSD. Man muss halt nur wissen wie das Device heißt. (Also zB. /dev/sdc oder so)
<gast977568> jokrebel: ja das wäre ja leicht an der größe zu erkennen.
<jokrebel> Je nach Anwendungsfall
<jokrebel> Vermutlich will man da meist für den ersten Teil von Grub den MBR des Sticks verwenden.
<gast977568> jokrebel: soll ich für diesen fall den usb-stick dann als ext4 formatieren?
<jokrebel> gast977568: Du könntest da auch einfach dem Installer sagen er soll den kompletten Stick benutzen. Der macht das dann selber. Aber ja - wenn händisch würd ich ext4 oder ext3 nutzen
<gast977568> jokrebel: ok. weil die live-usb sticks sind ja FAT, die dateien darauf lassen sich ja auch unter windows einsehen.
<gast977568> kann ich dann wenn ich im bios einstelle dass von usb gebootet werden soll diesen usb stick dann einfach verwenden oder wäre dabei noch etwas zu beachten. momentan schieb ich den stick ja nur in den pc und ubuntu bootet (wenn im bios eingestellt ist, dass zuerst von usb gebootet werden soll)
<jokrebel> gast977568: Das BIOS muss da natürlich dann immer noch als erstes veruchen von USB zu booten (falls auf der Festplatte was anderes bootfähiges ist)
<jokrebel> *versuchen
<gast977568> jokrebel: ok alles klar. dankeschön! ich werde das mal versuchen
<jokrebel> gast977568: Viel Erfolg. Vielleicht hat ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien auch noch wichtige Tipps
<kubine> Title: Installation auf externen Speichermedien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tofuyam> moin, ich würde gerne wissen, ob wenn ich mir ubuntu auf nem stick installiere, es an verschiedenen geräten nutzen kann, also heimrechner - freundin laptop - firmenlaptop, wegen den treibern
<ppq> ja, meistens geht das. 
<ppq> die ubuntu kernel sind generisch
<ppq> in manchen fällen gibts ärger beim wechsel der hardware, aber das musst du halt einfach testen
<tofuyam> ppq,  gilt das nur für den ubuntu kernel
<tofuyam> oder hat debian ähnliche eigenschaften
<ppq> debian auch
<ppq> eigentlich alle binärdistributionen
<tofuyam> ppq,  ist es notwendig lieber so ein live-stick zu machen, und veränderungen zu persistieren (wenn das geht)
<ppq> das geht auch
<ppq> ist heutzutage nur noch geschmackssache
<tofuyam> sehe aber den unterschied nicht wirklich - live usb hört sich besser an
<ppq> vorteile eines persistenten live-systems sind, dass es den stick schont
<ppq> vorteile einer richtigen installation: booten geht etwas schneller und es ist halt ein "echtes" system 
<ppq> sticks können das aber heutzutage gut ab, die kriegt man damit nicht mehr kaputt
<tofuyam> ppq,  schneller ist mir nicht wichtig, wenn es zuverlässiger auf allen computern funzt
<tofuyam> ob ich damit auch auf der raspberry booten kann *lol*
<ppq> nein, raspi ist armv6, kein x86 ;)
<tofuyam> ah stimmt ^^ da gabs ja noch ein gravierenden unterschied :P
<ppq> aber: kompatibilität ist gleich, egal ob live oder richtige installation (mit all den paketen, die im live-system installiert sind, was standardmäßig nicht der fall ist)
<ppq> wenn du ein paar firmwarepakete nachinstallierst steht dem nichts im wege
<tofuyam> hmm - aber wie finde ich raus - welche zu installieren sind
<ppq> einfach testen an allen rechnern
<tofuyam> uff :P
<ppq> wenn irgendwas nicht geht, wlan zb, merkst du das ja
<tofuyam> ajj dann schaff ich mir mal 128gb 3.0 usb an
<tofuyam> http://geizhals.de/sandisk-extreme-pro-128gb-sdcz88-128g-g46-a1056187.html?hloc=at&hloc=de macht nen guten eindruck
<kubine> Title: SanDisk Extreme PRO 128GB, USB 3.0 (SDCZ88-128G-G46) Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<tofuyam> danke dir soweit
<ppq> keine ursache
<tofuyam> hmm ich könnte es theoretisch erstmal testen mit vorhandenen stick - kann ich mit root einfach sämtliche dateien von der hdd auf einen stick kopieren, lässt dieser sich dann booten ?
<jokrebel> nö
<tofuyam> blöd ^^ wiederspricht aber dem was ppq  gesagt hat ?
<ppq> nein
<ppq> du kannst das so machen, dann fehlt aber noch der bootloader
<ppq> und einige andere feinheiten die man beachten muss, UUIDs usw
<ppq> und das richte dateisystem
<ppq> installier lieber ubuntu auf den stick und richte es dann ein
<tofuyam> ^^ okay also doch frisch installieren ^^
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-10
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Was mache ich unter Ubuntu, wenn Kwallet nur ein graues Fenster anzeigt? Installiert sind systemsettings, kwalletmanager und kmail
<TheInfinity> Unity Umgebung. Hintergrund: KMail speichert keine PWs.
<dadrc> Auch aus der Shell nichts?
<dadrc> ~/.xsession-errors?
<TheInfinity> nix in der shell, xsession-errors ist langweilig
<dadrc> bleh, KDE debuggen.
<TheInfinity> ich vermute mir fehlt irgendein paket
<TheInfinity> nur welches?
<TheInfinity> also lies: die dependencies für kwallet sind nicht iO
<TheInfinity> wobei doch: kwalletmanager(3273)/kdeui (Wallet): The kwalletd service has been disabled  - das kommt wenn mans in der shell startet
<dadrc> und wenn du kwalletd mal von hand startest?
<TheInfinity> immernoch grau
<TheInfinity> plus fehlermeldung
<dadrc> dann würd ich behaupten, es fehlt 'ne umgebungsvariable, die kwalletmanager sagt, wo der socket von kwalletd ist
<dadrc> start mal `eval kwalletd`
<TheInfinity> ah, ich hab was gefunden. das war in den systemsettings bei meinem user deaktiviert.
<TheInfinity> nu öffnet es gar nicht mehr. wunderbar.
<TheInfinity> aber dafür fragt er mich, ob er eine kwallet anlegen soll, wenn ich kmail öffne. klappt dann wohl nun. auch wenn ich nicht verstehen will wie man bloß auf diese einrichtung kommt.
<TheInfinity> mal abmelden um zu testen ob das klappt
<TheInfinity> So. Geht.
<JumpY> Hallo. Kann mir jemand kurz helfen bei einer Sambaeinrichtung auf nem Raspberry? Ich möchte gerne den kompletten Pi freigeben, also quasi "/" , Ich hatte aber bislang keinen Erfolg, immer nur Leserechte in / und Schreibrechte in home/user
<k1l> was läuft da auf dem rpi?
<ppq> urgs
<ppq> mach das lieber über sshfs
<ppq> leichter einzurichten, sicherer. nur vorteile
<JumpY> Rasbian läuft rauf
<JumpY> Ja mir egal was, ich will aufjedenfall mit meinem Windoofrechner da ordentlich rein und raus kopieren können
<ppq> filezilla, fertig
<ppq> und wieso fragst du im ubuntu channel, wenn das ne raspbian/windows frage ist?
<k1l> was kein ubuntu ist :) der kanal ist #raspbian ob die einen deutschen kanal haben weiß ich allerdings nicht
<JumpY> Uppala, das ist ja Debian 
<k1l> ob die debian leute so erfreut sind weiß ich auch nicht. frag am besten in den raspbian kanälen
<JumpY> Jop hab ich, danke.
<leszek> hi
<leszek> ich möchte gerne ein ad-hoc netzwerk aufmachen. Wenn ich im Netzwerkmanager eine "Freigaben Verbindung" aufmache im Reiter WLAN wird auch eine Ad-Hoc verbindung erzeugt. Will ich diese aktivieren tut sich aber nix bzw. es bricht beim beziehen der netzwerkadresse ab. dnsmasq ist installiert. Hat da einer mal nen Tipp
<leszek> wifi ist nen intel gedönse iwlwifi wird als treiber verwendet
<leszek> ich befürchte es liegt am treiber/chip. Hab momentan aber nix anderes zur hand um das mal zu testen
<Lembert> Hallo, wenn ich Pidgin starte, sieht man das Programm bei mir (Ubuntu Gnome 14.10) nicht in der Programm/Aktivitätenübersicht. Wo ist das? Gibts da so ne art Trayleiste die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe?
<jokrebel> Lembert: Keine Ahnung wie das bei Gnome ist; bei Unity jedenfalls nistet sich das in der Taskleiste bei dem Briefumschlag ein.
<Lembert> an der oberen leiste finde ich dazu garnix
<k1l> hat gnome da nicht eh chaos mit oben und unten so indicatoren?
<jokrebel> ja - durchaus denkbar dass da (wie früher schon) einfach irgend ein indicator noch installiert werden muss.
<Lembert> ich versteh den begriff indicator nicht
<jokrebel> indicator-applets nennen sich die "Programme" die sich in die Panel einnisten. 
<jokrebel> und schau auch mal in Pidgin unter Werkzeuge/Einstellungen.... ob Du es da vielleicht gar nicht aktiv hast.
<jokrebel> und schau mal ob pidgin-libnotify indicator-applet indicator-messages vielleicht noch installiert werden müssen (falls die bei 14.10 mit Gnome auch so heißen)
<blingbling> Gibt´s hier Experten in Sachen PXE boot /preseed? Habe Alles mit MINT  soweit aufgesetzt, preseed wird auch geladen,aber der Bootvorgang endet im Desktop/X11. preseed wird nicht abgearbeitet. Any Ideas?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> den Mint-Support fragen ;-)
<blingbling> jokrebel: In dem channel ist nichts los. Ausserdem basiert doch Mint auf Ubuntu oder?
<jokrebel> nicht zwangsläufig, außerdem ist da dann trotzdem vieles anders
<blingbling> soso...
<e-i-k-e> moin
<e-i-k-e> habe hier folgendes "problem" vor mir. ein verzeichnis mit einigen tausend unterordnern in denen sich bilddateien befinden. nun möchte ich nicht alles von hand mit abbyy erkennen lassen sondern lieber ein script nutzen, dass alle bilder aus einem verzeichnis beachtet und den verzeichnisnamen als titel nutzt
<e-i-k-e> hat jmd. "zufällig" ein shell script das ich mir dazu umbauen kann?
<e-i-k-e> bzw. kann mir jmd. die zu nutzenden befehle/programme nennen? zusammengefrickelt bekomme ich das dann irgendwie. nur fehlt mir ein anfang
<ppq> e-i-k-e_,  eine for-schleife für die verzeichnisse (siehe http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4011668/bash-for-loop-on-directories ), dann darin geschachtelt noch eine for-schleife für die dateien, die dann "mv $dir/$datei $dir/$dir" macht, oder so
<kubine> Title: Bash For-Loop on Directories - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<ppq> ein anderer, vermutlich sauberer ansatz wäre find . -type d
<ppq> e-i-k-e_, teste es einfach mit "echo mv [...]"
<e-i-k-e_> ok. ich schau mal
<ppq> und escapete doppelte anführungszeichen um die variablen, damit das mv nicht durcheinanderkommt
<blingbling> Ich habe alle Updates installiert aber das Flash Plugin im Firefox wird beim Check als "angreifbar" eingestuft. Muss ich den Mist etwa über die Website updaten?
<k1l_> frag bei mint nach wie sie das mit dem flashplugin handhaben
<blingbling> nö, ist 14.04.1 LTS
<k1l_> adobe macht kein linux flash mehr
<blingbling> (Ubuntu)
<k1l_> du kannst das plugin vom chrome nutzen: pepperflash
<blingbling> tja, und nun? - Bei opensuse kam die Meldung nicht, da ist alles aktuell - hmmm....
<blingbling> auf der Website ist übrigens eine neuere Version zum Downloaden. 
<blingbling> ich kann den Kram aber nicht abspeichern, er verlangt nach einer Application  - Ubuntu Software Center oder was anderes. USC mein jedoch kein flashplugin in den sourcen finden zu können
<k1l_> welche version hast du da dann? zeig mal ein "apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree"
<blingbling> die website behauptet ich habe 11.2 r202 aktuell ist 11.2.202.440 - Werde mal den Befehl absetzen - Moment
<blingbling> seltsam... er behauptet es wäre kein flashplugin installiert.
<k1l_> dann mach das mal
<k1l_> es sei denn du bist doch auf mint. die handhaben das wie gesagt anders :)
<blingbling> wie ich bereits schrieb es handelt sich hier jetzt um eine Maschine mit Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<blingbling> warum kommt bei Firefox: "FF has prevented the outdate plugin 'Adobe Flash' from running on (url)" - wenn angeblich nichts installiert it?
<jokrebel> blingbling: Zeig doch dann einfach mal was k1l_ angefordert hatte. Oder gleich ein "apt-cache policy flash*"
<blingbling> Wenn ich "aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree" eingebe, kommt der Hinweis daß weder was installiert, aktualisiert oder entfernt wurde...
<blingbling> jokrebel: Installed: (none), Candidate: (none)
<k1l_> 1. nimm mal apt-get install. 2. zeig das mal genau im paste
<jokrebel> !pasten > blingbling das ist kaum alles
<kubine> blingbling das ist kaum alles: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Guest88461> exit
<jokrebel> ...und auch nicht das angeforderte *seufz*
<blingbling> http://pastebin.com/nui0UZQX
<kubine> Title: $ apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-nonfree: Installed: (none - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> blingbling: paste mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" im pastebin bitte
<blingbling> http://pastebin.com/YapA9Udg
<kubine> Title: [Bash] root@blackbird:~# apt-get update Ign http://ch.archive.ubuntu.com trusty InRele - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> mach mal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<k1l_> das sollte auch das update vom februar mit installieren
<k1l_> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_11.2.202.442ubuntu0.14.04.1/changelog
<k1l_> so, bin mal afk
<blingbling> http://pastebin.com/g7331NHn
<kubine> Title: [Bash] root@blackbird:~# apt-get install flashplugin-installer Reading package lists.. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> blingbling: Was sagt denn "uname -a" und wann hast Du das letzte mal rebootet?
<blingbling> 3.13.0-45-generic , kann die Kiste aktuell nicht rebooten.
<blingbling> uptime 5 tage
<jokrebel> 3.13.0-45 sollte der neueste sein
<jokrebel> ist denn das Pepperflash Browser Plugin auch installiert?
<jokrebel> pepperflashplugin-nonfree heißt es
<jokrebel> ...danke fürs Gespräch
<ubuntini> Guten Abend! :-) Wie erstelle ich bei einer ext3-Systempartition am besten das Journal neu und ist das überhaupt im Live-Betrieb möglich? Finde da die unterschiedlichsten Ansätze, weiß leider nicht wie ich da am sinnvollsten vorgehen kann. 
<dadrc> Im laufenden System? Wüsste nicht.
<jokrebel> ubuntini: Für was braucht man da eine Neuerstellung?
<ubuntini> jokrebel: journal commit i/o error . -> journal des filesystems defekt. mir wurde empfohlen, dieses zu entfernen und neu anzulegen 
<dadrc> ubuntini, hast du schon ein ganz normales fsck gemacht?
<dadrc> manchmal hilfts.
<ubuntini> dadrc: noch nicht, wird aber wohl beim booten ausgeführt. Leider sitzt ein RAID-Controller darunter, ist also für das System ein Virtual Drive..
<dadrc> ist für fsck egal, das arbeitet auf dateisystem-ebene
<ubuntini> dadrc: Ist das im Lesen-Modus auf der aktiven Partition möglich, ohne Einschränkungen? 
<dadrc> lesender modus behebt per definition keine fehler
<ubuntini> stellt aber zumindest fest ob dort überhaupt welche bestehen 
<jokrebel> fsck mach ich nur aus nem Live-System heraus. Der Automatismus beim booten kann das manchmal nicht so perfekt.
<dadrc> ubuntini, ich glaub, du musst von der Idee weg, das ohne Reboot und/oder Downtime zu erledigen
<dadrc> Ansonsten kann man fsck so laufen lassen, ja, aber die Ergebnisse müssen nicht unbedingt stimmen, weil fsck in dem Moment keinen exklusiven Zugriff hat, also andere Programme reinpfuschen können
<ubuntini> dadrc: Ja, wird wohl so sein müssen.. fsck würde aber diese Fehler entdecken und automatisch beheben (vorausgesetzt, der Schalter ist gesetzt)? 
<dadrc> ubuntini, nicht garantiert
<dadrc> Aber es wäre die schnellste und einfachste Lösung
<dadrc> Wenn das nicht hilft, kannst du immer noch schwereres Geschütz auffahren
<ubuntini> Das lustige an der Sache ist, dass das Dateisystem ca. alle 2 Wochen in einen read only-Zustand geht und ich nicht weiß, warum. Mir ist die kernel-Meldung zum journal aufgefallen, wenn dieser Fehler eintritt. Daher dachte ich, dass das damit was zu tun hat. 
<dadrc> Ja, ist ein übliches Fehlerbild für kaputtes Journal.
<ubuntini> Kann auch der RAID-Controller schuld sein ? 
<dadrc> Kann bestimmt, würd ich aber erstmal für unwahrscheinlich halten, wenn du Fehler im Journal hast
<Rochvellon> ausschließen würd ich hardware-fehler nicht
<ubuntini> Hab die gleichen Fehler nämlich in zwei baugleichen Servern. Okay, vielen Dank schonmal. Ich teste das mal mit fsck! 
<dadrc> Wenn fsck nichts sagt, kommste wieder, dann gucken wir mal, wie wir das Journal sonst wieder hinkriegen
<ubuntini> Super, vielen Dank! :-) 
<jokrebel> und wenn das öfter passiert vielleicht auch mal die Smart-Werte anschaun
<ubuntini> jokrebel: den Verdacht hatte ich, sodass ich die HDDs ausgetauscht habe 
<dAnjou> hoi, ich bin hier auf nem headless 12.04 und hab grad java mittels update-alternatives auf 1.7 umgebogen. java -version spuckt auch 1.7 aus. ein kleines problem: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 Dec  2  2011 /usr/lib/jvm/default-java -> java-1.6.0-openjdk-amd64
<dAnjou> das verstehe ich nich ganz
<dasjoe> dAnjou: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/java-common/+bug/687263/comments/1
<kubine> Title: Comment #1 : Bug #687263 : Bugs : java-common package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<dAnjou> dasjoe: recht vielen dank *hutzieh*
<ubu> moin
<ubu> kann man das ftp passwort bei filezilla (quick connect liste) auslesen?
<ubu> bzw. vom verlauf
<koegs> ubu: guck doch mal in den dateien in ~/.filezilla
<ubu> koegs: besten dank
<jento> Hallo
<jento> ich habe einen Netwerkdrucker "canon MG5250" den will ich im Wlan nutzen der Drucker ist auch im Netwerk wie bekomme ich den im CUP install
<apollo13> hiho, 14.04.1 LTS hier am start -- wo kann ich das default desktop environment für gdm definieren?
<k1l_> apollo13: ist das nen spezieller desktop?
<k1l_> eigentlich sollte das immer das letzte sein was gewählt wurde.
<apollo13> k1l_: standard install mit ubuntu gnome
<apollo13> k1l_: ja aber für neue user gibt es einen default…
<k1l_> sudo update-alternatives --config x-session-manager
<k1l_> das müsste eine abfrage geben wenn es mehrere auswahlmöglichkeiten gibt
<apollo13> das macht mehr sinn als die lightdm lösung, danke
<apollo13> wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das tut
<apollo13> denn da sind weniger als was gdm anzeigt, ie Xfce vs Xubuntu
<k1l_> bei dem gnome wird ja eh gdm ausgeliefert.
<k1l_> öhm?
<apollo13> ja, aber ich habe mehr als ein DE installiert
<apollo13> sonst würde sich die frage ja nicht stellen ;)
<k1l_> janee, der befehl sollte dir eine auswahl anzeigen was du da als default haben willst
<apollo13> ja, aber da ist weniger als was der gdm zur wahl bietet
<apollo13> damit können die 2 listen nicht wirklich übereinstimmen?!
<k1l_> ach warte, ich glaube der unterscheidet nicht zwischen den unterkateorien
<k1l_> /usr/share/xsessions listet aber alle auf?
<apollo13> genau
<apollo13> dafuq, warum glaubt xrandr dass mein laptop zwei monitore hat? (zweimal das interne display)
<k1l_> bei lightdm wirds in /var/lib/AccountsService/users/ gesetzt was bei dem user dort default ist.
<apollo13> ja aber es geht nicht um den user default sondern den default wenn noch keiner für den user gesetzt ist ;)
<k1l_> ich hab hier selber kein gdm und kanns nicht nachprüfen
<apollo13> na gut das ist mal egal, warum xrandr so putt ist ist komisch
<k1l_> du meinst, dass beim erstellen einer anzahl von user ein spezieller default gesetzt wird?
<apollo13> ja
<k1l_> weiß ich aus dem stegreif auch nicht.
<apollo13> bzw eben nicht, und irgendwo anders die default sitzung beim login ermittelt wird
<k1l_> haste die treiber passend und geladen?
<apollo13> radeon halt
<apollo13> mal schaun ob im bios was von hybrid graka zu finden ist
<k1l_> fglrx geht nicht?
<apollo13> ne zu alt
<apollo13> wow, altes lenovo t500 aber switchable graka, mal schaun was die interne ist
<k1l_> also wenn switchable sollte eigentlich fglrx noch klappen. afaik
<apollo13> ok, dann schalt ich auf discrete um und probiers nochmal
<sash_> Wieso schreibt gimp denn falsche Farben? AAAAH!
<sash_> Achso, rgb-Mist und so.
<gugaua> .
<gugaua> Hallo, ich habe Probleme mit Apt und möchte den Rechner nicht neustarten falls nötig... ich bekomme folgenden Fehler
<gugaua> E: Konnte Sperre /var/cache/apt/archives/lock nicht bekommen - open (11: Die Ressource ist zur Zeit nicht verfügbar) E: Das Verzeichnis /var/cache/apt/archives/ kann nicht gesperrt werden
<gugaua> Ich kann leider lsof nicht verwenden da es nicht installiert ist gibt es noch eine andere möglichkeit herauszufinden was den apt-get blockiert?
<k1l_> hast du programme offen, die auf die paketverwaltung zugreifen?
<gugaua> k1l_ ist eine serveredition 12.04 LTS... und keine von der ich wüsste
<gugaua> der Befehl ps -aux |grep apt zeigt mir auch nichts an
<k1l_> dpkg?
<gugaua> als prozess auch nicht gefunden
<k1l_> also wenn du weißt, dass da ncihts drauf zugreift kannste den lock löschen
<k1l_> ich weiß ja nicht was du da vorher gemacht hast etc
<gugaua> lock löschen und apt-get install lsof bringt nichts
<gugaua> so blöd es sich anhört, ich meine es hat von alleine aufgehört zu fonktionieren
<gugaua> funktionieren
<k1l_> sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/lock und sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<gugaua> k1l_....... du bist der beste :)
<gugaua> (meine art )
<gugaua> (meine art Danke zu sagen)
<k1l_> kk :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-11
<d4le> Hey Leute, simple Frage: Gibt es ein Tool wie den "PuTTY Session Manager" für Linux/Ubuntu? Habe mir schon PAC angesehen, wirkt allerdings sehr aufgeblasen und ich fand keine Option meine ~/.ssh/config reinladen zu können... 
<Fuchs> d4le: da ich das andere tool nicht kenne: was genau soll es fuer Dich tun? 
 * Fuchs vermutet mal grob, dass irgend eine Form von keyring, ssh-agent und ein Terminal mit tabs genau das auch kann
<d4le> Fuchs, naja hier müssen ein paar Rechner administriert werden und ich würde mir diese gerne in "Ordner" packen können, einfach um die Übersicht nicht zu verlieren. Schau mal so ungefähr: http://puttysm.sourceforge.net/images/psm-folders.jpg
<Fuchs> ah. Ich habe einfach aliase fuer sowas auf Arbeit. 
<d4le> du kannst dort auch mehrere Server marken und dann öffnen sich eben AnzahlX Terminals....
<d4le> klar geht das auch mit cssh & co. aber bei der Zahl der rechner hier wird es langsam "unübersichtlich" :D
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei: graphisch kenne ich nichts solches, nein 
<d4le> Okay trotzdem danke
<d4le> Evtl. hat ja noch jemand etwas, ansonsten muss ich unsere programmierer nerven...
<koegs> ich nutze einfach PAC :)
<d4le> koegs, hat er eine Option die eigene Config zu laden? Kann sein dass ich das übersehen hatte 
<d4le> Bei 300 Servern + OpenStack-Maschinen wäre das sehr unschön :)
<koegs> ich fürchte so eine einfach "import" bzw. Lade-Funktion hat PAC nicht
<d4le> damn...
<d4le> ärgert mich manchmal dass solche dinge so vernachlässigt werden 
<d4le> dennoch dir auch danke
<koegs> d4le: vielleicht noch sshmenu
<d4le> koegs, danke, werde ich mir anschauen!
<koegs> das sieht auch interessant aus, aber wird man wohl auch ein bisschen hand anlegen müssen http://www.gulecha.org/2011/07/29/sshplus-a-sshmenu-compatible-appindicator/
<d4le> So gesehen ist Hand anlegen kein Problem... wir wollen hier nur unsere Win-Kisten gegen Xubuntu's tauschen und müssen halt schauen dass div. Software läuft oder wir eben gescheite Alternativen haben
<d4le> Klar steht da noch die Frage im Raum ob es dann wirklich auch produktiv zum Einsatz kommt aber ich meine... Wer kennt schon alle seine Servernamen auswendig? Also wenn es mal mehr als 50 oder so sind ;)
<koegs> dann soll sich einer mal die arbeit machen und die server in PAC reinpacken :)
<d4le> Liegt eh gerade eine Bewerbung aufm Tisch - wäre eine tolle Aufgabe für einen Probearbeitstag hahaha
<jokrebel> genau die richtige Arbeit, die man einem unbekannten Praktikanten geben sollte; alle wichtigen  Zugangsdaten und Passwoerte irgendwo reintippen "seufz"
<Fuchs> ssh, da hat man Schluessel. 
<Fuchs> Also muss man keine Zugangsdaten tippen, nur Serveradressen
<dreamon> Kann man sich den Datentransfer von USB Anschlüssen anzeigen lassen.. vielleicht sowas wie htop für die Prozesse?
<Rochvellon> Dreamon: instant müsste gehen
<Rochvellon> *iostat 
<dreamon> Rochvellon, Super. Danke. Mal schauen wie ich das in eine Endlosschleife bekomme
<PrintEf> hallo :)
<gepla> Hi alls
<gepla> hat hier zufällig einer ahnung von ant und openz?
<jokrebel> was soll das sein?
<gepla> ähm also ant sollte eigentlich bekannt sein ist ein zusatztool zu apache2 und java
<gepla> und openz ist eines der führenden erp system für linux
<gepla> Wenn Du aber doch die Programme nicht kennst wie willst du dann helfen???
<freanux> gepla: für ant -> #ant
<gepla> danke freanux es geht eigentlich nur darum wie ich die build.xml erstellen kann. Bisher erkennt er meine nur als text.
<gepla> hat also eher was mit xml files erstellen zu tuen nur eben für ant
<jokrebel> aber was hat es im speziellen mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<freanux> alis spuckt für openz nichts raus.
<gepla> jokrebel ich lass es unter ubuntu laufen und je nach distri liegen die verzeichnisse und damit die pfade anders
<gepla> daher braucht man ein build. xml sonst meckert ant
<apollo13> ach, hab ich das kabarett hier vermisst :)
<freanux> gepla: arbeitest du mit eclipse? ich kann zwar java nicht ausstehen, nutze aber auch eclipse (cdt). eventuell hilft dir das hier: http://www.vogella.com/tutorials/ApacheAnt/article.html#antexample_buildxml
<kubine> Title: Apache Ant - Tutorial (at www.vogella.com)
<apollo13> gepla: <gepla> danke freanux es geht eigentlich nur darum wie ich die build.xml erstellen kann. Bisher erkennt er meine nur als text. <-- liegt vlt daran dass xml auch nur text ist :þ
<gepla> danke kubine ich hab schon die meisten tutorials durch
<freanux> ^^
<gepla> das Problem ist ubuntu installiert ant in der dristri oder paketverwaltung und build.xml sollte automatisch erstellt werden. funzt aber nicht
<gepla> ---zumindest bei mir---
<apollo13> um, build.xml muss man sich immer selbst erstellen oder generieren lassen
<apollo13> aber das ist weder aufgabe von ubuntu noch der paketverwaltung
<apollo13> und ant ist definitiv kein zusatztool zu apache2
<freanux> apollo13: nein, aber es wurde noch apache entwickelt.
<apollo13> freanux: ja aber apache2 ~= httpd ;)
<freanux> ja
<freanux> aha, steht ja da ^^
<gepla> na gut apollo13 ich hab im netz halt gefunden apache2 ant
<k1l> gepla: was willst du denn eigentlich machen?
<apollo13> gepla: apache ist eine "gruppe" die projekte wie ant oder eben httpd entwickelt
<k1l> gepla: also was ist das endziel?
<gepla> ich will openz installieren und dazu brauchste laut denen ant und sql sowie apache2
<gepla> apache läuft, sql ist installiert und ant auch aber es meckert eben die fehlende build.xml an
<gepla> also hab ich die erstellt
<apollo13> sql kann man nicht installieren…
<apollo13> bitte schau, dass du die konkreten begriffe verwendest, sonst wird das ein ratespiel
<apollo13> s/konkret/korrekt/
<gepla> sach ma apollo13 du bist echt ein überflieger ich hab sql installiert - sogar zwei das in der distri und mysql
<apollo13> gepla: lol
<freanux> gepla: brauchst du dafür nicht postgresql anstatt mysql...?
<k1l> gepla: du sprichst von vws, wir sprechen von passat, golf und polo
<gepla> für openz oder wegen db allgemein?
<gepla> und postgresql hab ich auch nicht zum laufen gekriegt - warum auch immer
<apollo13> ja dann wird aus openz aber auch nix werden
<apollo13> weil deren docs sagen dass sie postgres brauchen
<gepla> soweit ich das verstanden habe brauchen die ne relationale db
<apollo13> und auch wenn mysql eine datenbank ist die manche sql abfragen auswerten kann wird das nicht viel bringen
<apollo13> ja aber die wollen nicht irgendein auto, die wollen einen porsche…
<gepla> daß das nur mit postgresql geht steht da net so  drin
<apollo13> und ein vw ist nunmal kein porsche
<freanux> gepla: doch: http://www.openz.de/images/Downloads/openz_installation.pdf
<gepla> na gut dann nutzt mir das auch nix weil ich habe 2 db system am laufen aber postgresql ist gefloppt
<apollo13> gepla: bist du dir eigentlich sicher dass du openz haben willst? ist das allererste mal dass ich überhaupt was von dem höre, von führend kann dann nicht wirklich die rede sein?!
<gepla> lässt sich installieren aber net benutzen
<gepla> na ja openz ist 2014 als bestes erp system ausgezeichnet worden
<gepla> aber gut ich kann nicht beurteilen wie gut es ist - habs ja noch nicht installiert
<gepla> aber bitte apollo 13 empfehle mir doch mal bitte eine bessere die ich nehmen könnte
<gepla> bin für jede hilfe dankbar
<apollo13> gepla: beste von wem?
<apollo13> die frage ist eher auch: wie viel darfs kosten
<gepla> moment muss ich nachgucken
<gepla> ähm es darf gar nix kosten
<gepla> wenn ich was kaufen will mach ich mir doch nicht die mühe
<apollo13> https://www.odoo.com/ ist meines wissens nach eines der besseren im opensource bereich
<kubine> Title: Open Source ERP and CRM | Odoo (at www.odoo.com)
<gepla> ausgezeichnet von enterprise research beste erp freeware
<gepla> gut danke guck ich mir mal an
<apollo13> gepla: aber im regelfall ist die frage: mit was kann die buchhaltung umgehen, ie passen die schnittstellen dorthin
<sash_> apollo13: odoo ist aber auch nicht vollständig os, oder?
<apollo13> sash_: sondern?
<apollo13> https://github.com/odoo/odoo
<kubine> Title: odoo/odoo · GitHub (at github.com)
<apollo13> license is AGPL iirc, die neuner version auch mit LGPL iirc
<sash_> apollo13: Die Projektseite sieht nach Kaufkram aus.
<gepla> buchhaltung ist nicht soo wichtig da der steuerberater das mit seinem eigenen system macht 
<apollo13> sash_: ja, weil die das hosted anbieten
<gepla> und die tippen das zeuch tatsächlich händisch in ihr system
<sash_> apollo13: Ich verstehe.
<gepla> ja das mit bezahlen machen die alle
<gepla> willste nix selbermachen musste zahlen - find ich auch ok
<sash_> apollo13: Ich hatte mich nur auch mal dafür interessiert und wieder aufgehört, nachdem ich die Preise sah.
<sash_> Nicht zuende gelesen.
<gepla> iss mit ubuntu doch auch so
<gepla> willste service musste an canonical zaheln je mehr desto service
 * k1l zahlt nix
<apollo13> k1l hat auch kein landscape :þ
<k1l> tjo. aber wenn ich landscape bräuchte hätte ich auch einnahmen und das mit dem zahlen wäre dann wieder egal :) so ist das halt.
<gepla> auf jedenfall iss der tipp mit odoo auf den ersten blick sehr gut  - danke
<gepla> was ich immer noch nich verstehe iss warum postgre nich funzt aber so iss des halt mit linux
<apollo13> nicht schlecht für nen überflieger :þ
<apollo13> gepla: lol, wenn du sagen würdest was nicht geht könnte man dir vlt helen
<apollo13> helfen*
<k1l> gepla: schau nach warum es nicht geht. errormessages sind wichtig und nicht nur zum wegklicken wie bei windows
<apollo13> das ist nunmal nicht "eben so mit linux" sondern in erster linie eine frage des benutzers der vorm terminal sitzt
<gepla> apollo13 die installation läuft einwandfrei admintool läuft aber ich kriegs net zum arbeiten
<apollo13> gepla: "ich kriegs net zum arbeiten" ist aber nix was wir dir helfen können, wir brauchen details…
<gepla> geht nich mehr ich habs runtergeschmissen
<apollo13> denn auf für openerp solltest du postgres verwenden
<gepla> und das mit dem nutzer stimmt sicherlich. ich hab allerdings öfter den eindruck daß die hardware ne große rolle spielt
<apollo13> bei serversachen? nope
<k1l> bei server eigentlich gar nicht.
<apollo13> openerp geht btw überhaupt nur mit postgres wenn ich mich recht erinnere
<apollo13> openerp == odoo (die haben sich umbenannt)
<gepla> z.B. compiz läuft auf allen meinen rechnern unterschiedlich (gut)
<gepla> früher hatte ich auch mal welche wo es gar nicht lief
<apollo13> compiz ist auch ein spielzeug und keine sinnvolle software
<k1l> ja compiz ist auch kein server gadget :) das hängt dann mit den grakas zusammen und wie gut der grakahersteller mit linux zusammenarbeiten möchte
<gepla> nop compiz is genial - zumindest von der anlage 3 d desktop ergonomischer kann man net mehr arbeiten
<sash_> gepla: Bist du Admin?
<k1l> aber das ganze "hätte könnte wäre" bring uns hier eh nicht weiter :) kommt halt mit konkreten fehlermeldungen  und wir lösen das dann
<gepla> und nicht jeder ist ein konsolenjünger
<apollo13> gepla: dafür braucht man aber kein compiz
<apollo13> mein gnome3 läuft mit 3d stabil ohne compiu
<apollo13> und kde mit kwin auch^^
<gepla> kll net gelesen ich habs deinstalliert 
<apollo13> "nicht gelesen" ist eines der nummer eins probleme :)
<sash_> So arbeitet man aber nicht, wenn man Serverzeug macht.
<gepla> es geht net um stabil sondern nur compiz bietet durch den würfel die segmentierung von anwendungen mit schnellumschaltung und das ist genial
<k1l> apollo13: naja, compiz war halt so erfolgreich, dass kde und gnome ihre eigenen äquivalente eingebaut haben.
<gepla> aha mer darf net grafisch arbeiten am server
<apollo13> k1l: klar, aber deshalb muss man es ja heute nicht mehr verwenden ;)
<gepla> super sinn alle leute die mit microsoft arbeiten aber arm dran
<k1l> apollo13: mit wayland/MIR ist das eh zuende
<apollo13> gut so :)
<xchatter> Hi, ich benutze Kubuntu 14.10 und in grafischen Anwendungen (z.B. Login in KDE) y und z sind vertauscht, in einem Terminal oder Shell aber richtig. Woran kann das liegen?
<apollo13> ist mir überhaupt noch nen ding?
<k1l> apollo13: es ist halt so wie gnome2. war toll, aber irgendwann ist auch mal gut :)
<xchatter> Ist nur beim Login. Wenn ich den Bildschirm sperre ist y und y wieder richtig
<xchatter> y und z
<apollo13> xchatter: dann schau ob du irgendwo die einstellungen für die loginmaske findest und dort das tastaturlayout von englisch auf deutsch umstellen kannst
<k1l> xchatter: also auf englisch umgestellt?
<k1l> xchatter: guck mal in den systemeinstellungne ob du da sachen zum keyboardlayout hast.
<xchatter> HAbe schon geschaut. FInde die Einstellungen nicht. Bin schon Wochen mit diesem Problem beschäftigt.
<schnuppi> guten abend
<apollo13> ich hab hier leider kein KDE wo ich nachschauen könnte
<xchatter> Es wird light dm benutzt
<k1l> xchatter: systemeinstellungen -> texteingabe. da sollte "deutsch" stehen in der liste, bzw ausgewählt sein
<xchatter> Dort kann man aber keine Spracheinstellungen vornehmen.
<xchatter> k1l, systemeinstellungen -> texteingabe gibt es bei mir nicht
<k1l> ok, dann weiß ich nicht wie das bei kde ist. hab hier kein kde
<apollo13> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/130858/change-the-keyboard-layout-in-lightdm -- aber das finde ich nicht ganz sinnvoll
<kubine> Title: Change the keyboard layout in LightDM - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<k1l> ist das denn nur im login screen? oder auch in kde?
<xchatter> Im KDE login screen
<xchatter> Wenn ich aber denBildschirm sperre ist es in dem Entsperrfenster wieder richtig.
<xchatter> Sehr komisch
<xchatter> Und im Terminal ist alled einwandfrei
<k1l_> xchatter: guck hier mal rein: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<kubine> Title: Spracheinstellungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<xchatter> k1l_, thx
<xchatter> ich muss mich mal kurz ausloggen. Habe gerade etwas ausprobiert
<schnuppi> eine home partition kann man als speicherplatz nehmen für daten, oder liege ich falsch?
<k1l_> ja. 
<k1l_> ich mache immer eine / für das system mit so 15GB und den rest dann als /home wo die user ihren ganzen kram speichern
<apollo13> und dann das ganze noch in ein lvm und boot nochmals extra
<k1l_> naja. für den mainstreamnutzer vlt etwas viel bastelaufgabe :)
<schnuppi> wenn die root partition mal nen fehler hat, oder man kein zugriff auf die root partition hat, wirkt sich es aber nicht auf der Home partition aus?
<k1l_> solange die platte nicht physische kaputt geht kannst du immer ein live usb ubuntu booten und die daten auf eine usb platte retten.
<schnuppi> ah ok, Danke!
<k1l_> und wenn das ubuntu ganz hinüber ist vom rumfummeln könntest du das so auch wieder neu installieren und dein altes /home einfach wieder einbinden.
<schnuppi> hab doch noch ne kleine frage
<schnuppi> eigentlich reicht home und root partition aus, als datenserver
<Lovely241104> Huhu
<Lovely241104> Kann mir jemand helfen
<Fuchs> wenn Du Deine Frage stellst: vielleicht
<Lovely241104> Also ich habe Machart gekauft 
<Lovely241104> Mycraft
<Lovely241104> Und beim installieren passiert aber nix
<Lovely241104> Da läuft dieser Landesbanken als hin und her aber nix tut sich
<Lovely241104> Landebahnen
<Lovely241104> Blöde Autokorrektur
<Lovely241104> Ladebalken
<Fuchs> wo genau gekauft, was ist das fuer eine Datei (typ) und wie hast Du die Installation gestartet? 
<Lovely241104> Ich habe es direkt über ubuntu gekauft und dann versucht der das direkt zu installieren aber das macht er nix
<Lovely241104> Ich bin neu mit ubuntu habe das auf mein eepc für meinen. Sohn gemacht kenn mich aber nicht richtig damit aus
<Lovely241104> ?
<Fuchs> offenbar gibt es andere Leute, die Probleme haben mit dem Ding, 
<Fuchs> und das Spiel gaebe es an sich kostenlos, aber ein Entwickler (nicht der Originalentwickler) hat es in den Store gestellt 
<Fuchs> waere also ggf. einen Versuch wert, das Spiel ueber eine andere Quelle zu beziehen (kostenlos, wohlgemerkt) 
<Lovely241104> Und jetzt hab 1,60€ bezahl 2,99 Dollar
<Lovely241104> Wie mach ich das
<Fuchs> https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-center/+bug/1366654   scheint ein bekanntes Problem 
<kubine> Title: Bug #1366654 “Mycraft don't install” : Bugs : Ubuntu Software Center (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<Lovely241104> Super und jetzt
<Lovely241104> Mein Sohn will das unbedingt Minecraft oder mycraft egal
<Fuchs> Dann gib ihm Minecraft, 
<apollo13> ist mycraft ansich überhaupt spielbar? mycraft ist doch nur nen server?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spiele/Minecraft?redirect=no   << bittesehr 
<kubine> Title: Minecraft › Spiele › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Lovely241104> Okay und wie installiere ich das 
<Fuchs> apollo13: craft ist ein Klon davon und waere spielbar, mycraft hat irgend ein Held fuer Geld in den Ubuntustore gestellt, obwohl es das kostenlos gibt
<Fuchs> Lovely241104: deswegen habe ich den Artikel verlinkt, da steht alles
<apollo13> ah
<Lovely241104> Super Geld rausgeworfen ok gut egal
<Lovely241104> Ist das auf Deutsch das Minecraft 
<Rochvellon> hm, evtl. mal canonical deswegen anschreiben
<Lovely241104>  Jetzt hab ich die Datei da drauf wie bekomm ich das zum laufen ichnkapier das nicht
<Rochvellon> zuerst einmal musst du im terminal die datei ausführbar machen: chmod a+x ~/Spiele/minecraft/minecraft.jar
<Lovely241104> Da tut sich nix
<Lovely241104> Wenn ich das eingebe
<Rochvellon> jo, da kommt auch keine meldung zu
<Rochvellon> nicht verwirren lassen diesbezüglich
<Rochvellon> und nun gib im terminal folgendes ein: java -jar ~/Spiele/minecraft/minecraft.jar  
<Lovely241104> Terminal öffne ich doch mit alt f2 oder
<Rochvellon> öhm, ka, wie das unter unity geregelt ist. ansonsten öffne mal den programmstarter und gib in das suchfeld terminal ein
<Lovely241104> Ahhhhh
<Lovely241104> Mom
<Lovely241104> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden wenn ich Chmod eingebe
<Rochvellon> in welchem ordner hast du das denn?
<Lovely241104> Downloads
<Rochvellon> chmod a+x ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<Lovely241104> Ich kann kein Ordner auswählen beim runterlasen
<Lovely241104> Ja das hab ich gemacht und das geht auch nicht Mom versuchs nochmal
<Rochvellon> also nicht wundern, wenn da nichts erscheint, denn das gibt keine erfolgsmeldung zurück
<Lovely241104> Da steht Zugriff nicht möglich Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<bekks> Was genau hast du eingegeben?
<Rochvellon> gut, dann gucken wir erst einmal, ob die fragliche datei sich auch tatsächlich darin enthalten ist. mit "ls -l" kannst du bspw. die dateien dir auflisten lassen.  mit "cd Downloads" vorher das verzeichnis wechseln
<Lovely241104> Ich glaub ich habe mom ich probiere
<Lovely241104> Nix geht Scheisse 
<Lovely241104> Wie kann ich die Datei auflisten lassen
<Rochvellon> ls - l
<Rochvellon> ls -l
<Rochvellon> So
<Lovely241104> Ja hab ich da stehen alle Ordner
<Lovely241104> Und dann 
<DalePayman> Was und dann?
<DalePayman> Sag al genau was du möchtest
<Rochvellon> Und dann schau mal,  ob dort minecraft.jar vorhanden ist
<Lovely241104> Wenn ich ls -l eingebe zeigt der mir alle Ordner an Bilder Dokumente etc
<Lovely241104> Ah ja ist es
<Rochvellon> Aso,  vorher mit "cd Downloads" das Verzeichnis wechseln 
<Lovely241104> Da steht -rw-r--r-- 1 mein Name m ein name ..... Minecraft.jar
<Lovely241104> Ja hab ich 
<Lovely241104> Ist jetzt in dokumente aber ist ja egal
<Rochvellon> ok, dann gib mal "chmod a+x ~/Dokumente/Minecraft.jar" ein
<Lovely241104> So er zeigt was an und jetzt
<Lovely241104> Ok Mom
<Rochvellon> und nun solltest du das spiel mit "java -jar ~/Dokumente/Minecraft.jar" starten können
<Lovely241104> Immer noch im" cd Dokumente" ?
<Rochvellon> nein, dafür brauchst du nicht extra das verzeichnis wechseln, denn mit "~/Dokumente/..." gebe ich ja schon den pfad an
<Rochvellon> ~ steht dabei für "/home/USER/"
<Lovely241104> Das programm Java ist in folgenden Paketen enthalten
<Lovely241104> Versuchen Sie Sudo apt-get install ....
<Rochvellon> ah, dann muss wohl java erstmal installiert werden
<Lovely241104> Ok
<Rochvellon> sudo apt-get install openjdk-7jre
<Rochvellon> apt-get ist die paketverwaltung und mit install weise ich an, dass das programm installiert werden soll
<Lovely241104> Jo installiert
<Rochvellon> dann nochmal "java -jar ~/Dokumente/Minecraft.jar" 
<Rochvellon> ups, openjdk-7-jre heißt das paket
<Lovely241104> Es tut sich was
<Lovely241104> Es geht danke danke danke
<Lovely241104> Man ich bin ja echt nicht unbegabt aber manchmal
<Lovely241104> Bin ich blond
<Lovely241104> Danke
<Rochvellon> und damit das nicht immer über das terminal gestartet werden muss, kannst du dir auch gleich noch einen starter anlegen: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Programmstarter mit "java -jar /home/BENUTZERNAME/Spiele/minecraft/minecraft.jar"
<kubine> Title: .desktop-Dateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> in deinem Fall dann bspw. mit "java -jar /home/BENUTZER/Dokumente/Minecraft.jar"
<Lovely241104> Ja das weis ich schon
<Lovely241104> ;)
<Lovely241104> Kann ich die 1,60€ von Paypal wieder holen
<Rochvellon> hm, schreib lieber mal canonical an und schildere, dass ein scherzbold eine kostenfreie software in den store schob, die sich nicht installieren lässt, da die fragliche datei gar nicht heruntergeladen wird
<bekks> Habt ihr wenigstens mal geguckt, welche Dateien das Paket überhaupt installiert? :)
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-12
<bagginsDK> Hallo an alle! Ich möchte wissen ob kann ich über Xubuntu dorthin fragen. Danke
<kL3x> lol
<kL3x> mh, lecker mock-duck zum mittag :-)
<k0tze> Tag zusammen,  bin Grad von der Arbeit gekommen und meine Frau war am PC.  Jetzt geht die USB Maus nicht mehr, ich hab kein WLAN und die Auflösung geht nur noch auf einen Wert. Denke mal die Treiber wurden alle nicht geladen.  Jemand ne Idee? 
<k0tze> ? 
<phillip> k0tze: hast du mal eugestartet?
<k0tze> Ja klar zu allererst :) 
<ppq> k0tze, einfach mal ein live-system booten und logs durchgehen. und, bei der gelegenheit, backups aktualisieren.
<alex1234> Hallo! Ich weiß blöde Frage. Aber es gibt in Ubuntu (14.04) den Befehl den Namen eines Geräts (diesem Fall USB-Stick) und den Einhängepunkt in einer Tabelle auszugeben. Habt ihr eine Idee welcher Befehl zu Beschreibung passt?
<alex1234> zu dieser Beschreibung*
<leszek> alex1234: den volume namen leider nein soweit ich weiß. Aber der mount befehl listet dir den gerätenamen also /dev/sdc1 z.B. auf und auch den einhängepunkt z.B. /media/ubuntu/meinusbstick
<leszek> die liste bei mount ist natürlich etwas länger, da außer usb geräte quasi alle eingebundenen dateisysteme aufgelistet werden, aber im prinzip das was du willst
<alex1234> leszek: Okay danke für deine Hilfe! Hat funktioniert
<alex1234> Ich hätte da nochmal eine etwas andere Frage, hat nicht direkt was mit Linux zu tun, aber ja. Ist es möglich eine Windows7.iso per dd auf einen Usb-Stick zu bringen und von diesem Stick dann zu booten? Laut meinem Lehrer nicht. Ich wollte fragen ob das auch stimmt.
<leszek> alex1234: das stimmt grundsätzlich
<leszek> Es gibt mit bartpe eine Windows Preinstall Environment Umgebung. (das was einem live system am nächsten kommt) Aber das kommt halt ohne die explorer shell daher und ist ansonsten auch recht rudimentär gehalten (soweit ich weiß.Meine Erfahrungen mit Windows hörten bei Vista auf)
<Thhunder> Hey leuts, kann mir jemand helfen bei nem update von ubuntu 6 auf die neuste? (bevor fragen gestellt werden: ich habe bereits nach dem EOL updateverfahren angefangen und dabei probleme)
<k1l_> ganz im ernst. installier ein ubuntu 14.04 neu und spiel dann die configs zurück, die du vorher gesichert hast.
<leszek> Thhunder: ich denke eine konkretere frage, also wo du direkt probleme hast könnte helfen dir zu helfen uns zu helfen :P Ich muss jetzt eh weg aber es schadet nicht :)
<Thhunder> problem dabei k1l_ ist das es ein PowerPC G5 is bei dem Nativ kein 14.04 installiert werden kann
<k1l_> du müstest sonst erst auf 08.04 (auch schon tot) dann auf 10.04 (tot in 1 monat) und dnan auf 12.04 (mindestens) updaten. da bist du so schneller und bei menge an änderungen bin ich mir nicht sicher ob die updates überhaupt ohne probleme durchgehen
<Thhunder> genau das ist mein Problem... 
<Thhunder> auf die 8 komm ich nichtmal
<Thhunder> in dem punkt "do-release-upgrade" hängt er dann 
<k1l_> was sagt denn "lsb_release -d"?
<Thhunder> mit der meldung "fehler im netzwerk/server"
<dadrc> sind die 8er-Pakete überhaupt noch auf archive?
<Thhunder> ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS
<Thhunder> dadrc, vermutlich nicht
<k1l_> wohin zeigt der release prompt?
<k1l_> 8.04 ist wie gesagt auch schon tot.
<dadrc> So spontan würd ich sagen: Ubuntu von 'ner Server-CD installieren (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04/release/ubuntu-14.04.1-server-powerpc.iso), da dann nachträglich GUI drauf.
<Thhunder> k1l_, ein wenig mehr für "fortgeschrittene anfänger" erklären bin noch nicht so ganz fitt 
<dadrc> Deutlich weniger Gebastel.
<k1l_> hast du denn die old-releases eingetragen in die sources.list?
<Thhunder> ja
<k1l_> release prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades zeigt wodrauf?
<jokrebel> oO ... fast ein Jahrzehnt alt?
<Thhunder> hab keinen "update-manager" im etc
<k1l_> ganz im ernst. das mit der 9 jahre alten ubuntu version würde ich einfach in die tonne kloppen. da geht mehr zeit drauf für kram der heute ganz anders gemacht wird als wenn du einfach ein aktuelles installierst
<k1l_> guck ob  update-manager-core update-manager installiert sind
<Thhunder> sind installiert und auch die "neuste version"
<k1l_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ#Is_Ubuntu_still_available_on_PowerPC.3F
<kubine> Title: PowerPCFAQ - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> _da_ kann man nicht von "neuste" Reden IMHO
<Thhunder> jokrebel, deshalb ja "neuste"
<k1l_> mach nen cut, installier ein aktuelles ubuntu, biste in 1std fertig. mit den updates und problemsuchen biste ne woche beschäftigt.
<jokrebel> ...und dann ist es nicht sicher ob es geht.
<Thhunder> ok werd mich daran dann wohl doch versuchen nur welches aktuelle image ist den ppc geeignet ?
<Thhunder> die desktop variante mit dem gnome is zu mächtig da der gnome-desktop nicht vernünfitg läuft
<dadrc> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/14.04.1
<kubine> Title: Lubuntu/GetLubuntu/14.04.1 - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Gibt's in einer PPC-Variante, ist für ältere/schwächere Rechner ausgelegt, lässt sich aber trotzdem noch gut benutzen
<Thhunder> was ist bei der minimal/netboot cd mit dabei? da ich gern xubuntu mag und die unterstützen nativ kein ppc
<ppq> Thhunder, nicht viel. kannste aber alles nachinstallieren, sofern in den repos verfügbar.
<ppq> Thhunder, und schau mal lieber die lubuntu cd an, die dadrc verlinkt hat
<Thhunder> klar mach ich auf jedenfall :) war eben nur ne allgemein gemeinte frage dazu ob es hier evtl. auch etwas als "workarround" gegeben hätte, aber ein lubuntu wirds dann warscheinlich werden 
<Thhunder> aber danke an alle für die freundliche Hilfe :)
<Anf> Guten Abend 
<Anf> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Ubuntu, könnte mir vielleicht einer bisschen helfen?
<ppq> gern, aber dazu musst du uns verraten, was das problem ist
<ppq> fragen ob du fragen darfst bringt im irc nie so viel :)
<Anf> klar, ich hab das Problem, das meine Webcam nicht immer von Skype angenommen wird, also vor 2 Wochen lief die Kamera und der Microfon in der Kamera, jetzt funktioniert nur das Micro aber das Bild kommt nicht rüber
<DalePayman> ppq: du bist auch immer wach, wa? :D
<ppq> mindestens täglich
<ppq> Anf, starte skype mal im terminal und halte ausschau nach fehlermeldungen, wenn du den kamera-konfigurationsdialog öffnest
<ppq> Anf, und welche ubuntu version hast du?
<Anf> ok, wie starte ich den skype im Terminal. Ich konnte bis jetzt nur lsusb im Terminal eingeben, da wird die Webcam angezeigt, das sie angeschlossen ist. bei Cheese kommt kein Bild an, und Cheese schreibt mir auch, kein Gerät gefunden
<Anf> Ich hab die 14.04 LTS
<ppq> ahja, in cheese auch nicht. was genau sagt denn cheese? am besten mal die fehlermeldung hier reinkopieren, wenn es nur eine zeile ist.
<ppq> und die zeile aus lsusb auch
<Anf> Das Komische ist Ja, das vor 2 Wochen noch alles funktioniert hat, ohne Treiber installation, die Cam wurde gleich voll anerkannt, jetz funktioniert nur das Micro von der Cam, finde ich voll komisch
<Anf> kommt gleich :)
<Anf> von lsusb : Bus 001 Device 015: ID 045e:0723 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-7000 (UVC-compliant)
<ppq> es kann sein, dass es ein kernel update gab und der treiber rausgeschmissen wurde wegen alter oder qualität oder sonstigen problemen
<Anf> cheese: Message: cheese-application.vala:291: Error during camera setup: Kein Gerät gefunden
<Anf> Ich hab auch online nach dem Treiber gesucht, aber nichts gefunden, soll ich jetzt der kernen downgraden :)
<ppq> ok, bei einem UVC gerät ist die theorie mit dem kernelupdate unwahrscheinlich
<Anf> Ich bin einfach ratlos, früher ging alles jetzt nicht, und online gibt es kein Driver für die Cam
<ppq> Anf, zieh die kamera mal ab und steck sie wieder an, dann tipp im terminal "dmesg" und kopiere de letzten 10 bis 20 zeilen in einen pastebin
<ppq> !paste > Anf 
<kubine> Anf: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Anf> Im Code hab ich alles eingegeben, und wie gekomme ich den link jetzt, einfach auf Speichern untern oder wie?
<ppq> ja
<Anf> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421393/
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> Anf, ahja, ok. tipp mal im terminal folgendes: sudo nano /etc/modules
<ppq> dann kommst du in einen texteditor. mit den pfeiltasten ganz nach unten navigieren (es gibt auch bildlauf)
<ppq> dort dann mit strg+shift+v folgendes einfügen: uvcvideo quirks=0x100
<ppq> dann zum speichern auf strg+o drücken und mit strg+x den editor beenden
<ppq> danach mit "sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo && sudo modprobe uvcvideo" das modul neu laden, dann sollte die webcam gehen
<Anf> nach strg+o kommt datei speichern unter den namen, was soll ich da klicken
<ppq> einfach enter drücken 
<ppq> nichts neues eintippen
<Anf> editor ist beendet
<Anf> Nach dem ich sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo && sudo modprobe uvcvideo eigegeben habe, hat die Webcam 2 mal geblinkt, mal scvhauen, ob die Kamera jetzt funktioniert
<Anf> Skype und Cheese können weiter hin kein Gerät finden
<ppq> dann hat modprobe wohl den parameter nicht geladen. war mir nicht sicher, ob es das tut. mach mal dies:     sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo && sudo modprobe uvcvideo quirks=0x10
<ppq> oh, da fehlt hinten eine 0. quirks=0x100 muss da stehen
<Anf> muss ich in den Modules nichts mehr ändern, das alte stehen lassen?
<ppq> ja, da steht es ja mit 100, wenn du das richtig eingefügt hast
<Anf> genau
<Anf> Webcam funktioniert :)
<ppq> fein
<Anf> Skype hat Sie angenommen 
<Anf> Woran hat es den jetzt gelegen?
<freanux> ppq: was ist quirk für ein modulparameter?
<ppq> "quirks" bedeutet: gerätespezifische eigenheuten
<ppq> uvc ist ein standard, den die gerätehersteller aber eher als richtlinie betrachten
<ppq> der uvc treiber hat daher diverse extrawürste implementiert, die man aber noch aktivieren muss
<freanux> ohne die modulquellen anzuschauen ist man da wohl eher hilflos.
<ppq> richtig
<Anf> ok, das heißt, wie haben jetzt den Standart treiber bisschen angepasst
<ppq> wobei das auch irgendwo™ dokumentiert ist
<ppq> naja, eher mit einem anderen parameter geladen
<ppq> das ist, was modprobe tut: kernelmodule laden
<Anf> ok, hab alles verstanden, hab jetzt aber den eintrag bei modules wieder zurückgesetzt, und die Kamera funktioniert immer noch, ist das normal, oder war das mit den modules ws wir eingetragen haben, falsch und hat damit nichts zu tun
<freanux> Anf: ich würde diese einstellungen in /etc/modules drin lassen. mit diesen optionen wird beim nächsten booten das modul wieder geladen.
<ppq> so isses, das muss drin bleiben
<Anf> Alles klar, vielen herzlichen Dank Euch, ich weiß zwar nicht, was der Eintrag heißen soll, so weit bin ich bei Linux noch nicht, aber gut zu wissen, vielleicht weiß ich später auch genau, was ich da geendert habe. Vielen Dank Euch
<ppq> Anf, keine ursache. wenn du dich weiter belesen möchtest, was sehr zu empfehlen ist, kannst du das gut im ubuntuusers wiki machen
<Anf> Bei ubuntuusers bin ich auch öffters, da steht vielen drin, aber das mit dem Treiber und Parameter usw. hab ich da noch nicht finden können, fand da bis jetzt nur kleinigkeiten
<ppq> ich habe die usb-id gegoogelt und bin auf einen beitrag bei askubuntu.com gestoßen, auch eine sehr gute informationsquelle bei problemen
<Anf> Welche USb Ip hast Du den gegoogelt, die fehlermeldung einfach z.b uvcvideo: Failed to query (129) UVC probe control : -32 (exp. 26).
<ppq> Anf, die aus dem lsusb: 045e:0723. die dmesg ausgabe hat mir nur bestätigt, dass es das gleiche problem ist wie das, das auf askubuntu beschrieben war.
<Anf> Den Bericht auf askubuntu hab ich auch gefunden, aber da steht doch was von GUVC View installieren, aber nichts das was Du mit empfohlen hast
<ppq> es gibt da mehrere, habs nun schon geschlossen
<Anf> Alles klar. Nochmals vielen Dank. sehr schnelle Problembehebund habt Ihr hir, das kann man aber sagen :)
<ppq> :)
<Anf> Und das mit diesen Beitrag auf der http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/421393/ Seite, den ich erstellt habe mit dem Text, wird er von Ubuntu nach einer Zeit gelöscht, oder behällt das Ubuntu auf dem Server für Sich
<kubine> Title: dmesg › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> keine ahnung, ehrlich gesagt. ich glaube, das bleibt "für immer" abrufbar
<ppq> kann gut sein, dass die ubuntuusers leute die alten pastes nach einer gewissen zeit löschen
<Anf> Alles klar
<ring0> Anf, scheint so als wären aktuell nur noch diese pastes erreichbar: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/browse/
<kubine> Title: Einträge › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Anf> Auf der Seite http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/No_Paste_Service steht ganz unten, Einträge durchstöbern" oben/rechts auf Seite Ablage/Einträge zeigt die letzten 50 Einträge, vorhergehende sind nur über die entsprechende URL zu erreichen.
<kubine> Title: No Paste Service › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> Anf, genau und das linkt zu dem eben präsentierten link ;)
<Anf> :)
<Anf> Cool, ich wuste ja garnicht, das man in Ubuntu im Terminal mit GNU Nano Text Datein öffnen und bearbeiten kann, voll praktisch
<ppq> jo, nano ist so der intuitivste der terminaleditoren. vi ist der klassiker, ohne einarbeitung kann der aber nur piepen und text kaputtmachen :)
<ppq> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VIM
<kubine> Title: VIM › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<freanux> M                                                                                           │ freakcom        
<ppq> gesundheit
<Anf> ist nicht GNU nano der beste Editor im Terminal, was kann der VIM den noch alles, oder ist das reine geschmacksache
<ppq> mit vim ist man schneller, wenn man erstmal eingearbeitet ist
<ppq> natürlich geschmackssache, klar
<k1l_> Anf: das ist eine riesen diskussion. du hast halt bei den anderen editoren wie vi(m) oder emacs drölf milliarden shortcuts etc.
<Fuchs> Anf: nein, der nano ist ein reiner Texteditor, der vim kann schon deutlich mehr, wenn man z.B. damit auch programmieren will  (folding, syntax highlighting, bis zu einem gewissen Grad Projektverwaltung, besseres Suchen und Ersetzen etc.) 
<ppq> da kommt mir immer metallica - seek and destroy in den sinn *duck*
<Fuchs> ist halt wie wenn Du ein Smartphone mit irgend einem feature phone vergleichst, telefonieren koennen die in etwa gleich, ist halt die Frage, ob Du damit auch mehr machen willst. 
<Anf> kla
<Anf> r
<freanux> vi ist halt praktisch auf jedem system installiert.
<Anf> ppq, bist Du noch da?
<ppq> ja
<Anf> kleine frage hätte ich noch an dich, könntest Du mir eine kleine empfehlung noch geben?
<ppq> kannst auch direkt fragen
<Anf> Ich bin von Windows 7 jetzt komplett auf Ubuntu umgestiegen, hab bei Ubuntu alles, was ich mit Win7 machen konnte, bis auf nur eine Sache
<Anf> Ich hab einen Samsung TV und möchte mit dem TV auf einen Ordner oder besser auf eine Partition auf dem Ubuntu Rechner zugreifen, bei Win7 hatte ich Allshare was das gemacht hat, bei Ubuntu gibt es kein Allshare, kann man so was bei Ubuntu auch einrichten
<ppq> ja, das geht auf mehrere arten. zum beispiel mit samba oder minidlna.
<ppq> samba ist quasi die windows dateifreigabe, samsung TVs unterstützen das. dlna ist http-basiert und extra für solche sachen gedacht - also für medien-abspielgeräte, die über netzwerk auf eine quelle zugreifen
<ppq> ich glaube, allshare ist sogar dlna
<k1l_> minidlna aufsetzen
<Anf> genau, hab die begriffe auch online schon mal gesehen und darüber gelesen, weißt du, was da besser ist, ich hab auf dem Ubuntu Rechner eine Partition für Filme, auf die möchte ich zugriff von meinem TV, mehr brauch ich nicht
<ppq> dann: siehe k1l_ :)
<Anf> wo wäre den der unterschied, zwischen Samba und minidlna?
<ppq> dlna unterstützt nur video, audio und bilder
<ppq> samba ist mächtiger und komplizierter und kompatibler
<k1l_> samba ist das was bei windows "ordner im netzwerk freigeben" ist. dlna ist ein standard der dafür gemacht ist, dass man mediendaten im netzwerk abspielt
<k1l_> ich glaube kaum, dass dein tv samba nutzt. der wird sicher dlna nutzen
<Anf> Ich hab den Tv über Lan an der Box hängen und der Rechner auch über Lan, und möchte nur eine bestimmte Partition von der Festplatte für den Tv freigeben
<ppq> ja, alles einstellbar in minidlna, schau einfach mal im wiki
<k1l_> Anf: kann dein tv auf samba zugreifen?
<k1l_> wenn du allshare benutzt hattest, dann hattest du da dlna benutzt. dann musst du auch dlna unter ubuntu nutzen. also nimm einfach minidlna
<k1l_> !minidlna > Anf 
<kubine> Anf: Informationen zu MiniDLNA finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MiniDLNA
<Anf> was heißt den auf Samba zugreifen, wie finde ich heraus, ob es mit samba klarkommt?
<k1l_> nimm minidlna
<Anf> alles klar, hat den minidlna auch grafische Oberfläche, oder alles über Terminal?
<k1l_> da musst du einmal 5 minuten installieren und die daten eintragen in ein textfile. danach läuft es so dein leben lang. das wirst du wohl mit der anleitung bei uu.de schaffen :)
<Anf> klar, ich weiß nur nicht, ob nimidlna eine Grafischeoberfläche hat, oder ob man alles über terminal freigeben und einstellen muss
<k1l_> wie gesagt musst du einmal 2 sachen in ein textfile eintragen.
<k1l_> wenn das zuviel hokuspokus für dich ist, dann musst du dich selber für eine  alternative umgucken
<Anf> Ist doch nicht so schlimm, wie man bei uu.de lesen kann, aber wie installiere ich ReadyMedia, bei 12.04 ging es noch über packetverwaltung, bei 14.04 findet die Packetverwaltung es nicht mehr, bei uu.de steht, das man backport erst aktivieren muss, was sind den Backport, und wie aktiviert man die den?
<k1l_> klick mal auf den link
<Anf> Ich hab auf Backports geklickt, aber ich verstehe es nicht, wie man die aktivieren soll
<Anf> irgendwas mit  sources.list wo ich die Quellen eintragen muss, aber welche Quelle den genau, damit ich  Minidlna installieren kann?
<k1l_> systemeinstellungen -> software und aktualisierungen -> 3.tab
<Anf> 3.tab bei Aktualisierungen, und was dan dort machen
<k1l_> augen auf beim eierkauf :)
<k1l_> die backports anhaken
<Anf> ja, aber bei 3.tab also aktualisirungen steht bei mir nichts mit backports
<k1l_> was für ein ubuntu hast du da denn genau?
<Anf> 14.04 LTS
<Anf> hab die backports gefunden, aber die sind schon mit hacken versetzt, soll der hacken jetzt bleiben, oder muss der hacken weg?
<k1l_> der soll bleiben
<k1l_> und das paket heisst "minidlna" und nicht readymedia
<Anf> ok, aber Ubuntu Softwaren Center findet Minidlna nicht, wie installiere ich den jetzt das Programm
<k1l_> mach ein terminal auf: sudo apt-get install minidlna
<Anf> ok, alles klar
<Anf> nach der installation im Terminal, hat mein Tv gleich sofort den Server gefunden, jetzt muss er noch eingerichtet werden :)
<Anf> Der Server sucht jetzt aber in der media_dir=/var/lib/minidlna Ordner, wen ich da meine Partition freigeben möchte, hab ich es verstanden, das ich in der Datei  /etc/minidlna.conf  wo media_dir=/var/lib/minidlna einen weiteren eintrag machen soll mit meiner Partition, oder einen anderen Ordner, ist das richtig
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-13
<kL3x> Folgendes: Win7 mit NTFS; dann Xubuntu drübergebügelt. Jemand erfahrung wie man doch Daten der NTFS-Platte retten kann? Suchen gerade Tutorials für Sysrescue aber evtl. hat hier jemand Erfahrungen. Danke!
<kL3x> Wenn sich jemand findet, einfach Highlighten. Vielen Dank :-)
<apollo13> kL3x: testdisk, aber im prinzip nein
<kL3x> apollo13: Jep - das werden wir mit Sysresc. probieren am Mo. Eventuell haben wir ja etwas Zeit für Dokumentation... ;-)
<apollo13> kL3x: backups wären einfacher
<Perzeus> kannmir je,mand sagen wo ich die automatische
<Perzeus> mikrophone regelung 
<Perzeus> ausstellen kann 
<Perzeus> ?
<Guest43878> kennt sich jmd mit dem Ts3-Client aus?
<Guest43878> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10202214/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Funktioniert hier gut, aber das Problem ist, dass das Ding selber kein Opensource ist 
<Guest43878> der Ts3-Client?
<dadrc> ja
<Guest43878> ja er soll ja nur starten;-)
<dadrc> Schon, aber liefert halt keine sinnvollen Fehlermeldungen
<dadrc> Hast du mal versucht, deine Config wegzuschieben?
<dadrc> Liegt in ~/.ts3client
<dadrc> Einfach den Ordner umbenennen
<Guest43878> ok versuch ich mal schnell
<AndRoids> guten tag brauche ich unter ubuntu 14.04 irgendeine spezielle konfiguration von adb&fastboot oder ist das soweit mit der installation von "android-tools-adb sowie android-tools-fastboot" erledigt und ich kann mich der mission moto-g bootloader unlocking hingeben?
<AndRoids> ich finde zumindest zu 12.04 einiges wo man noch die udex-rules anpassen musste weiß allerding nicht inwiefern das noch unter einer späteren version ubuntus nötig ist
<stevieh> na, probiers aus ;-)
<Luyin> stevieh: ist doch schon weg
<stevieh> tja.. keine Geduld... die Jugend von heute. Die zwei Stunden warten hätter schon können
<kL3x> Hat jemand ein funktionierenden Softphone-Client der evtl. noch CSV-Dateien importieren kann? Jitsi kackt bei incomming Calls direkt ab. Bria kann seine Kontaktliste nicht behalten wenn er neugestartet wird... -_-
<stevieh> kL3x: thunderbird mit entsprechendem addon?
<kL3x> stevieh: Hier in der Firma gibt's GMail... Macht den Thunderbird ziemlich überflüssig
<stevieh> kL3x: brrr.... naja, jeder wie erst braucht. Aber wie gesagt, da hasste dann die Kontaktverwaltung in gut.
<kL3x> stevieh: Ich kenne das Addon nicht. Hab nun jedoch schon 3 Softphones durch und keines hat auch nur ansatzweise funktioniert...
<kL3x> stevieh: Sind am evaluieren von den Win7-Kisten auf *Buntu umzusteigen. Die Kiste hier ist praktisch gerade der Test
<stevieh> ich kenn mich damit auch nicht aus... das wäre halt meine vorgehensweise.
<stevieh> tb + linphone oder ekiga oder so.
<kL3x> ekiga hatte ich schonmal in einer VM... Allerdings kannst du da auch keine CSV-Kontakte importieren
<stevieh> deswegen ja mit tb
<kL3x> Nervt mich manchmal, dass solch normale Dinge von den Programmieren nicht berücksichtigt werden
<kL3x> Bin gerade dran "Blink" zu installieren. Mal schauen ob das läuft
<stevieh> ist das nicht ein widerspruch: ganz modern einen auf gmail machen und dann kontakte per csv zu importieren?
<kL3x> Bin hier nur Admin, kein CTO ;)
<kL3x> hätte auch lieber ein funktionierenden LDAP
<stevieh> dann glänz mal vor dem cto und zeig ihm, wie schick das mit tb und google geht.
<stevieh> dann können die Mitarbeiter wenigstens noch Mails lesen, wenn das Internet gerade kaputt ist
<kL3x> stevieh: wenn das so einfach wäre, dass du nen Vorschlag machst, der angenommen wird :-D
<stevieh> tja nun.
<kL3x> ;-)
<stevieh> da sollte der alte kacker einfach mal auf die Experten hören
<kL3x> Geht ja auch um zig hunderte Leute, die sich an Gmail als Client gewöhnt haben - ich verstehe schon dass man das nicht einfach wieder über den Haufen werfen möchte
<stevieh> sie dürfen ja auch gerne beides benutzen.
<stevieh> und die csv imports für zig hunderte Leute, wie machst du das?
<kL3x> Ich mache das garnicht, macht ein anderes Team
<stevieh> hehe
<kL3x> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Switch am Softphone scheitert
<kL3x> Die Entwickler-Teams haben mehrheitlich Applke
<kL3x> Apple
<kL3x> und sowohl unter Win als auch unter Mac funzt "Bria" einwandfrei
<kL3x> unter Linux kannste die Audioquellen nicht verändern und nach einem neustart sind die importierten CSV-Kontakte wieder weg ;)
<stevieh> na, da das ja geld kostet, kannst du ja um support bitten.
<kL3x> Wie meinst du?
<stevieh> bei diversen 100 Usern sollte counterpart (der Hersteller) da sicher helfen.
<kL3x> Eventuell, ja - die Version welche ich hier drauf habe ist allerdings auch eine Version "hinter" den Win&Mac-Versionen...
<kL3x> Denke das hat sich für die nicht gelohnt und die lassen das nun auch fallen
<alcros> Hey, ich will die Ubuntu-Server-ISO auf meinem USB-Stick zum laufen bringen und von da aus installieren...leider sagt der Installer immer, er kann die CD-ROM nicht finden...ich denke , ich habe nicht die richtigen Parameter in meiner grub.cfg... kann mir da jemand helfen ?
<jokrebel> alcros: Du willst von nem LiveStick aus installieren oder wie? Hab jetzt Deinen Satz da nicht kappiert.
<alcros> jokrebel, ja, ich will von nem Live-Stick ne Ubuntu-Minimalinstallation installieren
<jokrebel> alcros: Ist der Stick bootfähig? Ist die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS auf "USB als erstes" gestellt?
<alcros> ja und ja
<Diazepaam> alcros: Wie hast du den Stick bootfaehig gemacht?
<jokrebel> und was sollte es mit der grub.cfg auf sich haben bei einem Live-USB-Image?
<alcros> ich will auf dem Stick (16GB) mehrere ISOs haben und nicht nur ein Live-USB-Image
<k1l> die server cd ist kein live OS.
<alcros> ja, ich will es ja auch nur von USB installieren und keine CD verwenden
<alcros> das sollte doch funktionieren , oder ?
<apollo13> ja, einfach dd if=iso of=/dev/usbstick
<k1l> er will ja nen multirom usb stick
<apollo13> ja aber via grub einfach nen iso laden wird sich nicht spielen?!
<apollo13> zumindest entpacken und ne ordentliche config erstellen wäre hilfreich :)
 * apollo13 hat für sowas ja tftp, aber hey…
<k1l> grub kann .isos booten. das ist aber nicht so trivial das erstmal alles auf den usb stick zu klatschen
<apollo13> faszinierend
<alcros> k1l, genau deswegen hab ich GRUB per grub-install --root-directory=/media/user/Stick /dev/sdb auf den Stick installiert und danach ne /media/user/Stick/boot/grub/grub.cfg angelegt
<alcros> meine ISOs liegen auf dem Stick in /boot/iso
<alcros> ich geh davon aus, dass mein Menüeintrag in der grub.cfg falsch ist und es deswegen net funktioniert
<alcros> weis jemand, wie der entsprechende menuentry in der grub.cfg heißen muss ? also die linux Zeile
<jokrebel> alcros: Ich galube Du suchst etwas wie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MultiSystem
<kubine> Title: MultiSystem › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<kubine> Title: Grub2/ISOBoot - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<alcros> @k1l mein Eintrag schaut bisher so aus http://pastebin.com/6Kzz0atH
<kubine> Title: menuentry "ubuntu-14.04.1-server-amd64.iso" { set isofile="/boot/iso/ubuntu-14 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<alcros> ich probier mal nochmal was aus, bis später ;-)
<flecki> Hallo in die runde 
<flecki> ich bin Windows Anwender und hab mal auf mein altes Laptop ( HP- Compaq nx6310 ) Ubuntu 14-04 Installiert was erst mal supper gelaufen ist  
<jokrebel> schön
<flecki> bis auf den Wlanschalter 
<flecki> ich hab gelesen das es mal ein software gegeben hat "acerhk" für ältere versionen 
<flecki> oder wie kann ich den doofen wlanschalter zu aktivieren  
<flecki> könnte mir da jemand helfen 
<flecki> wäre echt super von euch 
<jokrebel> schau mal hier http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-mit-einem-hp-compaq-nx6310.-wie-anschalt/ vielleicht ist das ja was Du suchst. Hab jetzt nicht ganz verstanden, was Du da meinst. Hast Du einen mechanischen Schalter für on/off und der geht nicht?
<kubine> Title: WLAN mit einem HP compaq nx6310. Wie anschalten? › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<flecki> jokrebel ja genau hab ein machanischen Schalter 
<jokrebel> flecki: Was sagt "rfkill list"
<flecki> wenn ich das im terminal eingebe kommt keine ausgabe 
<flecki> aber unter lspci ist die wlankarte da 
<flecki> somit wird die karte ja erkannt nur einschalten über den mechanischen schalter geht nicht 
<flecki> 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<jokrebel> in dem verlinkten Artikel ist von fehöender Firmware die Rede, wenn ich das richtig überflogen habe.
<jokrebel> wobei der Artikel schon älter ist seh ich grad
<jokrebel> was für Ubuntu ist das?
<flecki> sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<flecki> falsch 
<flecki> mein Ubuntu 14.04
<jokrebel> ach gott ein bcm43 ... ja da muss man hand anlegen
<flecki> meinste mit einer neueren karte gehts ?
<jokrebel> flecki: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<flecki> wlan karte hab ich noch ein paar da 
<flecki> die zu wechseln ist kein ding 
<jokrebel> flecki: BCM43 läuft prima, aber leider nicht Out-of-the-Box.
<jokrebel> Hab ich auch ein Laptop mit dem Chip
<flecki> wie meinst du das mit out of the box
<flecki> wie gesagt die karte wird ja erkannt somit müßte sie ja gehn wenn ich sie einschalten könnte oder nicht 
<flecki> entschuldigt die doofen fragen 
<jokrebel> Naja - Betriebssystem installieren -> geht 
<jokrebel> nein - der passende Treiber ist muss erst nachinstalliert werden.
<flecki> ok 
<flecki> und wie mach ich das ?
<jokrebel> flecki: Den dazu passenden Artikel nannte ich bereits: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Broadcom_bcm43xx
<kubine> Title: Broadcom bcm43xx › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<flecki> der artikel ist für 8.04 und der eine link zum treiber ist tot 
<jokrebel> flecki: Der grade zum 2ten mal verlinkte Artikel ist für 14.04 geprüft ...
<flecki> der zweite link hatte ich nicht geöffnet 
<flecki> weil du geschrieben hattest "den dazu passen..."
<jokrebel> warum such ich Links raus wenn sie dann noch nicht mal eines Blickes gewürdigt werden und man muss sie nach zweimaligem posten nochmals unterstreichen?
<flecki> nee den ersten link hatte ich schon geöffnet und auch gelesen 
<flecki> nur beim zweiten hatte ich es falsch verstanden 
<zeitsofa> funktioniert bei ubuntu nicht auch ein sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree???
<flecki> ich hatte es so gelesen ob du den ersten link noch mal eingestellt hättest
<k1l_> flecki: bitte mal in einen pastebin: rfkill list
<flecki> trei ber hat er nun erst mal geladen 
<jokrebel> hattn wir schon
<jokrebel> @ k1l_ 
<flecki> braucht es dan ein neustart ?
<k1l_> naja, dann macht ihr mal
<flecki> rfkill list gibt keine ausgabe 
<flecki> auch nicht unter sudo su 
<k1l_> stop
<k1l_> sudo su vergisst mdu mal ganz schnell wieder. 
<flecki> ok
<k1l_> das ist nichts für ubuntu und damit wirst du dir nur noch mehr dein system zerlegen
<zeitsofa> darf ich kurz mal fragen wo hier das eigentliche problem liegt? wenn ich den backlog richtig verstehe geht das wlan nicht mit dem b43?
<k1l_> zeitsofa: ja das check ich auch nicht gerade. da gibts nen wiki artikel der das super erklärt. fertig
<flecki> der schalter geht nicht um die b43 zu aktivieren 
<zeitsofa> wiki artikel? also bisher ging das mein meinem laptop egal mit welchem debianoiden system einfach mit apt-get install firmware-linux-nonfree
<k1l_> ist da ein hardwaredefekt?
<zeitsofa> bei meinem.. was is denn heute mit der sprache wieder los...
<flecki> nee unter win gehts einwand frei 
<jokrebel> k1l_: Diesen Artikel hab ich bereits 2 mal gepostet und nochmal auf den Link hingewiesen ;-)
<k1l_> zeitsofa: ja? unter ubuntu auch? das hat nicht umsonst den artikel :)
<flecki> in dem Artikel geht es doch um den treiber der karte 
<flecki> den hab ich doch installiert 
<jokrebel> wie?
<flecki> so wie es im den artikel erklärt ist 
<k1l_> flecki: du musst sehr viel mehr präszise sein. wenn du den artikel gelesen hast weist du, dass es da mehrere treiber gibt.
<flecki> treiber suchen lassen häckchen setzen und übernemen 
<k1l_> also "ich habe den treiber installiert" ist das uneindeutig
<jokrebel> k1l_: Hatter nich in der kurzen Zeit <g>
<zeitsofa> ich bin mal ganz gediegen raus, ich hab gesehen das sich bei ubuntu wohl einiges geändert hat :(p
<k1l_> irgendwie labern mir hier zu viele im kreis, ich geh wieder tv gucken.
<flecki> ich mach mal die zweite Variante Kernel 3.0.x
<zeitsofa> ohje
<flecki> warum ohje ?
<flecki> auch das ergab kein erfolg :-(
<zeitsofa> flecki: kannst du mal nopastes noch lspci && /var/log/syslog && iwconfig && ifconfig && /etc/network/interfaces && lsmod erstellen?
<flecki> schalter leuchtet nicht 
<jokrebel> flecki: Versteif Dich nicht auf die Kontroll-LED! Nur weil nichts leuchtet heißt das nicht, dass es nicht geht.
<flecki> ok 
<zeitsofa> flecki, weisst du was nopastes sind?
<flecki> ist das die richtige seite http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<zeitsofa> ahh :) 
<zeitsofa> jo das is mal nen guter anfang
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436659. 	
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<flecki> wie ihr seht ist die wlan karte erkannt 
<flecki> oder sehe ich das falsch 
<flecki> ich denke das ich das brauche oder 
<flecki> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys?highlight=acerhk
<kubine> Title: Acer Hotkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> flecki: In lspci war sie ja vorhin schon da
<flecki> ja genau 
<jokrebel> so lange "rfkill list" gar nichts anzeigt hilft das IMHO (noch) nichts.
<zeitsofa> flecki: wir reden schon davon das dein wlan nicht funktioniert oder geht nur die lampe nicht?
<flecki> das wlan geht nicht lampe ist mir egal 
<flecki> braucht ja keiner :-)
<zeitsofa> flecki: ok. step bei step. ist das kernel modul geladen? b43 (sieht mal mit lsmod) - um dir helfen zu können wäre es schon wichtig zu sehen ob das da drin ist.
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436660. 
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<zeitsofa> flecki: ist das der Treiber für die Karte die du bei lspci auch siehst? weisst du das sicher?
<k1l_> warum läuft da der wl treiber, wenn du hier immer erzählst du hättest den wiki artikel zum 3.0 kernel beflolgt?
<k1l_> sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source broadcom-sta-common broadcom-sta-source 
<k1l_> dann sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer 
<flecki> bei lspci sehe ich das 08:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01
<k1l_> flecki: lspci heisst nur, dass die karte auf hardwarelevel erkannt wurde. das heisst nicht, dass die karte mit ubuntu arbeitet
<k1l_> wie schon gesagt gibt es mehrere treiber für die karte. und du musst den richtigen nutzen. du nutzt aber aktuell den falschen. also wird das auch nichts
<flecki> ok 
<flecki> ich hab jetzt mal die 2 befehle die du oben genannt hast ausgeführt  
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436661. 
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<flecki> schon raus 
<k1l_> mach mal noch ein "sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<flecki> ok 
<flecki> ist am laufen 
<k1l_> wenn das durch ist bitte mal den kompletten output von "rfkill list"
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436662
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<k1l_> rfkill list
<zeitsofa> du hast das list vergessen :)
<flecki> dann kommt nichts
<k1l_> dann drück mal auf deinen hardwareschalter
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436664. 	
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<flecki> nö das selbe 
<flecki> nichts 
<jokrebel> ist denn jetzt der richtige Treiber auch geladen?
<k1l_> zeig nochmal ein "lsmod"
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436665. 	
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<jokrebel> ist da überhaupt was anders als vorhin?
<k1l_> sudo modprobe -r wl
<flecki> blanka@blanka-F5N:/$ sudo modprobe -r wl
<flecki> modprobe: FATAL: Module wl not found
<flecki> ich finde das ist klasse wie ihr mir versucht zu helfen :-) 
<flecki> danke schon mal dafür 
<k1l_> jagut, dann hat der den wl treiber zwar gelöscht aber nicht entladen weil er die karte eh nicht findet. mach einfach mal nen reboot. bei der gelegenheit im bios gucken ob das wlan auch angeschaltet ist dort.
<zeitsofa> :)
<flecki> das bios ist leider nicht aussage freudig 
<flecki> kann es sein das mir das helfen könnte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Acer_Hotkeys?highlight=acerhk
<kubine> Title: Acer Hotkeys › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l_> flecki: was genau?
<bekks> Nein. Das sind Acer Hotkeys, nicht HP Hotkeys :)
<flecki> ich mach aber erst mal ein neustart 
<flecki> so zurück 
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436669. 	
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<jokrebel> dann wieder ein "rfkill list"
<k1l_> rfkill list all
<flecki> http://nopaste.linux-dev.org/?436684. 	
<kubine> Title: Perl Nopaste (at nopaste.linux-dev.org)
<k1l_> aha, da haben wir es ja shconmal
<flecki> :-D
<k1l_> jetzt ist das problem "nur noch" den hardware schalter zu umgehen oder zu laufen zu bekommen
<jokrebel> is ja schon mal besser - Mach jetzt mal ein sudo rfkill unblock all
<flecki> ok
<k1l_> ich fürchte fast, dass es da nur mit einem bios reset laufen wird, so wie die meisten berichten.
<jokrebel> jo k1l_ hab da auch ähnliches gelesen, aber schaun wer mal
<flecki> im bios kann ich nur "wlan Aktiv" setzen  
<jokrebel> was hoffentlich passiert ist
<flecki> jaja 
<jokrebel> sudo rfkill unblock all ausgeführt? Was sagt jetzt rfkill list?
<flecki> der schalter ist das problem 
<flecki> das selbe 
<jokrebel> Und wenn Du den Schalter betätigst?
<flecki> keine änderung 
<k1l_> jupp. es gibt gewisse mainboards, die können vom windows treiber in einen stand gesetzt werden, den man ohne den windows treiber nicht mehr ändern kann. also versuch mal ein bios reset um das zu lösen
<flecki> ok 
<k1l_> ich hatte das bei meinem alten dell mit dem bluetooth. das durfte ich unter windows nicht ausschalten
<jokrebel> ist windows auch noch drauf?
<flecki> dann bin ich wieder mal kurz wech 
<flecki> nee
<flecki> windows ist wech 
<flecki> so nun wieder da 
<flecki> bios reset war ein erfolg :-D
<flecki> Wlan geht 
<k1l_> ja siehste.
<flecki> ihr seit einfach super 
<flecki> DANKE noch mal an alle 
<k1l_> schreib dir das mal hinter die ohren, falls du da mal neuinstallieren musst :)
<flecki> der reset ?
<flecki> oder das ihr die besten seit ;-)
<k1l_> ja und den treiberwechsel wie auf der wiki seite beschrieben
<jokrebel> flecki: schön dass es geht
<flecki> mein fehler war das ich dachte der treiber wäre da weil ja lspci es erkannte 
<jokrebel> flecki: Jo- gut merken/aufschreiben. Der b43 hat es in sich 
<k1l_> lspci hat mit treibern nichts zu tun.
<flecki> das hab ich jetzt auch gemerkt 
<flecki> so ich mach jetzt erst mal schluß für heute 
<jokrebel> flecki: Aber für nen Windows-gewöhnten.Neuling hast Dich ja gar nicht soo schlecht angestellt ;-)
<flecki> wie gesagt Danke an alle :-D
<flecki> Danke  
<flecki> nur mal so in die rund wie finde ich die richtigen treiber ? bzw Firmware für die karten 
<k1l_> für welche karten?
<flecki> gibt es da einen trick bzw eine seite mit hardware info 
<jokrebel> flecki: Meist hilft da schon ein bisschen googlen
<jokrebel> !hcl > flecki 
<kubine> flecki: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<flecki> jo google weis halt fast alles 
<flecki> k1l zB TV karten im PC oder wie hir eine Wlan karte am Laptop 
<k1l_> im besten fall läuft es "ootb"
<k1l_> wenn nicht muss man nur den im internet finden, der das problem schon gelöst hat :)
<flecki> ich hab mir mal die 2 links vom kubine gespeichert 
<jokrebel> flecki: Bei USB-Geräten hilft die ID die lsusb ausspuckt sehr gut weiter. Und ich nutze beim googlen meist als Zusatz die Stichworte "wiki ubuntu". Ist jetzt aber alles schon ganz schön offtopic. Können wir aber gerne in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter breittreten.
<flecki> werde mich mal durch lesen 
<k1l_> also ein blick bzw eine suche im wiki auf ubuntuusers.de lohnt sich meist
<flecki> werde es mir merken 
<jokrebel> k1l_: ++
<flecki> ok so nu schluß mal nach meinen Kinder schauen 
<flecki> und ins bett schicken 
<bekks> Die schlafen doch schon lange ;)
<flecki> schön wäre es 
<flecki> der Papa ist im Büro im Keller da können wir ja .....
<flecki> so Gute Nacht an alle 
<rsx> hi, ich hätte ne kurze Frage. ok?
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-14
<aheil> Guten Morgen, verwendet hier noch jemand Ubuntu in einer Jiffybox mit IPv6?
<TheInfinity> Hmm. Mein Postfix nimmt Mails an, wo in From: Gefälschte Absenderadressen ohne existierende Domain vorkommen. Wie ändert man das? *hmm*
<koegs> TheInfinity: unknown_sender_domain?
<koegs> oder non_fqdn_sender, bin mir da grad nicht sicher
#ubuntu-de 2015-02-15
<Holge> Hi, habe mir einen gebrauchten Laserdrucker Kyocera FS 1020D zugelegt, unter Ubuntu 12.04 LT installiert und finde nun nicht die Duplex-Funktion. Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben?
<LupusE> g'morgen
<Holge> Hi! Schönen Sonntag! Habe mir einen gebrauchten Laserdrucker Kyocera Mita FS 1020D zugelegt und unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS installiert. Leider finde ich die Duplex-Option nicht. Kann mir bitte jemand einen Tipp geben?
<koelner> Holge: Das sollte in 'Systemeinsstellung/drucker/einrichten zu finden sein
<doev> hi. während ich das paket fail2ban installiert habe, ist die ssh-verbindung zum server eingefroren. ssh zum server läuft auch in eine warteschlange. andere dienste sind noch ansprechbar.
<doev> meine Strategie wäre es jetzt einfach zu warten.
<doev> jemand eine Idee dazu?
<sonotos> doev: gibts da kein rescuesystem? ist das ein root oder ein v server?
<doev> sonotos, hat sich eben wieder gemeldet.
<doev> Trigger für python-support werden verarbeitet ... war die letzte meldung von apt-get install
<sonotos> ah kk, glück gehabt
<Holge> koelner: Danke für den Hinweis: Ich habe dort unter Duplexing die Option "Long Edge" eingestellt. Leider ohne Erfolg: Es wird nicht wie erwartet auf die Rückseite gedruckt. Woran kann das liegen?
<doev> sonotos, nein rescue gibts nicht, nur den stromstecker (raspberry pi)
<sonotos> bei dem kannste auch ne tastatur und nen monitor dram klemmen
<doev> sonotos, leider nicht im laufenden betrieb
<doev> monitor schon, aber kein usb
<sash_> doev: Tipp: Updates usw. im screen laufen lassen. Oder tmux.
<sonotos> jo das was sash_ sagt
<koelner> Holge: Tut mir leid, ich hab keinen kyocera 
<doev> sash_, ja an screen sollte ich bei kleinen Sachen denken. Man weiß ja nie.
<Holge> koelner: Gelöst! Man muß beim Drucken auch noch einmal "beidseitig" angeben!  Viele Grüße
<doev> mach das normal nur bei sachen die voraussichtlich länger dauern. 
<koelner> Holge: Alls klar.
<doev> das paket hat eine neue regel zu iptables angelegt: -A fail2ban-ssh -j RETURN   ... evtl, hat das blockiert.
<kcalB> Hi Leuts, hab mal ne Frage. Mein Netbook fungiert als Wlan router laut anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN_Router. Zu mein Problem: Netbook(Wlan-Router) hat die IP 192.168.3.1, die verbundene Geräte z.B. Laptop, Tablet und Handy sollen aber ne andere IP bekommen z.B. 192.168.5.10/24. Kann mir jemand  helfen wie ich das bewerkstelligen kann ?
<bekks> Das wirst du nur dann schaffen, wenn dein WLAN Router ein sog. "Gastnetz" unterstützt.
<bekks> Was versuchst Du denn eigentlich zu erreichen?
<kcalB> Ich will vermeiden das die Gerätschafen auf das selbe Netz zugreifen
<bekks> Dann musst Du die Netze physikalisch trennen, was mit nur einem WLAN Router technisch nicht machbar ist.
<kcalB> kann ich das nicht über dnsmasq regeln ?
<bekks> Nein.
<kcalB> hmm... okay danke :)
<Anf> Guten Tag Ubuntu Nutzer, ich hab ein kleines Problem mit einem Packet auf Ubuntu, was ich nicht angepasst bekomme, und wollte mal fragen, ob Mir vielleicht einen kurz helfen könnte?
<nils_2> nicht fragen, ob jemand helfen kann Anf. schildere dein problem, am besten als fragesatz und warte auf antwort. so funktioniert IRC ;-)
<Anf> ok, alles klar, bin Neu hier in IRC :) 
<Anf> Ich hab auf meinen Ubuntu 14.04 LTS minidlna Installiert, damit ich vom TV auf meine Festplatten zugreifen kann, hab auch alles eingerichtet, alle Festplatten werden Super angezeit uns alles, nur ich hab das Problem, das der Server in einem bestimmten Fall vom TV nicht erkannt wird...
<nils_2> kein problem. und umso detaillierter deine beschreibung ist, umso besser. Zum Beispiel, um welches Paket handelt es sich etc.pp.
<nils_2> in welchem fall? (dativ? :-) )
<Anf> wen ich den PC ausschalte und den TV aus ist, ich den PC starte, wird der Serve auch gestartet hab den Server im Autoboot drine, und ich jetzt nach dem der PC gebootet ist den TV an mache, wird der serber nicht erkannt, bis den den Server Restarten, also wen ich den PC hochfahre und den Server sofort Restarte und dan den TV anmache, wird er erkannt, jetztdie Frage, kann man es so einstellen, das der Serve bei hochfahren nicht nur star
<Anf> Es funktioniert alles, wen ich bei jedem System Boot, den Server Manuell nochmal Restarte, währe aber super, wen der Server selber, bei jedem System Boot sich selber nicht nur starten, sonder auch noch restartet
<Anf> Kann ich nicht im Start Skript von Minidlna dazuschreiben, das er beim booten nicht nur starten soll, sonder auch noch sich restarten soll? Man kann natürlich ein eigenes Skript schreiben, welches bei booten im Terminal selber den Befehl "sudo service minidlna restart" immer ausführt, und das Skript dan in den Autoboot hinzufügen, damit das Skript immer bim Booten ausgeführt wird, aber wen man es im Startskript von Minidlna machen
<noseeder> moin
<noseeder> Umgebungsinfo Ich habe ssh zugriff auf meinen Dateiserver. Dieser ist per SSH tunnel zu einem anderen rechner über internet verbunden. Nun möchte ich über diesen Tunnel ganze ordner mit unterordnern übertragen. wenn möglich das ganze mit begrenzung der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und es soll weiterlaufen auch wenn ich die ssh verbindung zu meinen Dateiserver trenne. kann mir da wer helfen
<noseeder> ach ja Dateiserver und entfernter rechner Ubuntu
<noseeder> ok anderes Problem. Ich versuche über einen bestehenden Tunnel der sich zu mir auf localhost -p 5000 verbindet mit Midnight Commander Dateien zu übertragen. Wenn ich aber "sh://user@localhost -p 5000" eingebe sagt er nur ungültiges Verzeichniss
<jokrebel> sh?
<jokrebel> Tippfehler?
<noseeder> ne kein tippfehler grade gemerkt das er localhost nicht mag
<noseeder> mit 127.0.0.1 geht es
<noseeder> oder auch nicht -.-
<noseeder> mit welchem Programm kann ich denn größere Datenmängen per SSh kopieren und am besten noch den Datendurchsatz begrenzen?
<noseeder> jokrebel kennst du da nicht was? :-)
<nagetier> noseeder, scp
<jokrebel> sftp oder wars ftps?
<noseeder> ah cp scheint zu machen was ich möchte
<noseeder> scp meine ich
<noseeder> sofern ich das mit screen nun richtig gemacht habe  musste das ja einfach weiter laufen wenn ich nun einen Logout mache
<noseeder> schade das die verbleibende Zeit oder der Fortschrit nicht enzeigar ist
<sash_> noseeder: rsync über ssh geht auch.
<sash_> noseeder: Und rsync kann --progress
<noseeder> oh
<noseeder> kann der auch datenstrom kompression und bandbreiten begrenzung?
<jokrebel> ja
<jokrebel> noseeder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rsync
<kubine> Title: rsync › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> siehe Optionen: -p -z und --bwlimit
<noseeder> bedeutet mit "rsync -pchz --bwlimit 500 --stats /mnt/Daten/ user@localhost:5000" müsste das klappen oder?
<sash_> Ich mach immer rsync --compress-level=9 --rsh="ssh" [alles weitere]
<sash_> Aber das nicht im LAN, das geht über ne DSL-Leitung, deswegen lohnt auch die hohe Komprimierung.
<noseeder> bei mir geht das auch über dsl
<noseeder> bwlimit 500 müsste dann doch 500 Kbit sein oder?
<sash_> bwlimit 500k
<noseeder> ah ok dann gleich mal starten
<sash_> Ah, hast Recht. "If no  suffix  is  specified,  the  value will be assumed to be in units of 1024 bytes (as if "K" or "KiB" had been appended)." manpage
<noseeder> ist denn meine syntaks richtig?
<sash_> noseeder: Du hast ja zum Beispiel kein Ziel angegeben.
<noseeder> doch user@localhost:5000
<sash_> Das ist ja kein Ordner.
<noseeder> ah stimmt da noch /mnt/Daten
<sash_> Und :5000 macht bei rsync keine Portangabe
<noseeder> oh
<sash_> user@host:/verzeichnis
<noseeder> muss aber den Port angeben
<sash_> rsync --compress-level=9 --rsh="ssh -p 5000" --weiteres /mnt/Daten user@host:/mnt/Daten
<sash_> Wobei du doch hoffentlich nicht über scp Daten an deinen eigenen Host sendest o.O
<noseeder> ah so geht das
<sash_> Oder geht das in ne VM, die auf 5000 per NAT weitergereicht wird=
<noseeder> nein mein eigener host auf port 5000 ist ein Tonnel von dem externen rechner um mir die Dyndns adresse des externen zu sparen
<sash_> Ah, verstehe
<noseeder> rsync -pchz -- compress-level=9 --rsh="ssh -p 5000" --bwlimit=500 --stats /mnt/Daten xbmc@localhost:/mnt/Daten
<noseeder> so also
<sash_> Da ist n Leerzeichen zuviel vor compress-level
<noseeder> stimmt
<noseeder> behoben
<noseeder> dann teste ich mal :-D
<noseeder> der sagt mir immer das er nichts macht -.-
<noseeder> skipping directory Daten
<noseeder> was hab eich falsch gemacht
<noseeder> bei beiden systemen ist der ordner gleich benannt /mnt/Daten
<noseeder> Auf beiden sytsemen existiert der serlbe user
<sash_> noseeder: -r
<sash_> noseeder: Und wahrscheinlich willst du für die Zukunft auch -u nutzen. Hast du den Wiki-Artikel gelesen? 
<noseeder> -.- steht ja garnicht in der wiki -.- aber in der man
<noseeder> in zukunft muss das automatisch klappen und in beide richtungen funktionieren aber das erst in einem Monat nach meinem Umzug. ist erstmal nur ein Backup
<sash_> Steht ja sehr wohl im Wiki.
<sash_> -r kopiert Unterverzeichnisse, -u überspringt Dateien, die im Ziel neuer sind als in der Quelle
<noseeder> ? aber nicht in der Auflistung oder?
<sash_> Huch, doch nicht ganz gelesen?
<sash_> Es ist empfehlenswert, die Option -a immer zu benutzen, um alle Rechte und Eigentümer der Quelldatei auf dem Zielmedium zu übernehmen:
<sash_> Und darunter: -a tut dieses und jenes
<noseeder> -.- da
<noseeder> sry
<noseeder> habe mich von der hübschen tabelle ablenken lassen
<noseeder> ich habe zwar scp mit [strg+c] beendet allerdings sendet er noch -.- wie bekomme ich das beendet?
<noseeder> ah habs :-)
<noseeder> Guten abend hat jemand zeit mir eben bei der konfig eines permanenten ssh Tunnels über internet zu helfen?
<bekks> Was ist denn das PRoblem daran?
<noseeder> das sid die anleitungen teils wiedersprechen
<noseeder> habe autossh installiert auf dem entfernten rechner
<noseeder> dort auch mit ssh-keygen einen key erstellt
<noseeder> bekks versuche nun den key von entferntem rechner zu mir zu bekommen
<noseeder> spätestens bei dem startscript das nach neustart des rechners den Tunnel wider aufbaut werde ich nicht weiter kommen
<bekks> Woran scheitert "den key zu mir zu bekommen"?
<noseeder> so nun habe ich es muss nur noch eben schauen wo der Key hin soll
<noseeder> habe den key von entfernten rechner nun bei mir im home in .ssh verzeichnis liegen
<noseeder> ist das richtig?
<bekks> Welchen KEy? Den public key oder den private key?
<noseeder> den public
<noseeder> sry
<bekks> Möchtest du Dich von dem remote Server bei Dir einloggen, oder von Dir aus auf dem remote Server?
<noseeder> vom remote bei mir für backtunnel
<noseeder> und dann sporadisch von mir zu dem aber das kommt später mal dran
<bekks> Dann muss der public key vom remote server in deiner authorized_keys stehen.
<noseeder> wo ist die denn
<bekks> Im .ssh/ Verzeichnis deines Users.
<noseeder> so eine Datei/verzeichnis ist da nicht
<bekks> Dann musst Du sie anlegen.
<bekks> noseeder: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH#Authentifizierung-ueber-Public-Keys
<kubine> Title: SSH › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<noseeder> ah ja hat geklappt nun geht das auch ohne kennword
<noseeder> wunderbar
<noseeder> nun noch autossh dafür konfigurieren und als autostart einrichten :-)
<noseeder> bekks gibt das garkeinen wiki artikel über autossh?
<noseeder> autossh -fN -M20016 -R5000:127.0.0.1:22 user@meinhost.de <-- habe ich bei dem entfernten nun in der RC.local drin stehen um von dort port 22 auf meinen port 5000 zu verweisen. Reicht das damit der automatisch startet?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung, ich habe noch nie autossh verwendet.
<noseeder> ah ok
<noseeder> hmm scheint nicht zu reichen
<noseeder> dann versuche ich das morgen weiter geh erstmal schlafen
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-15
<Mmike> Hallo, Leute! Sorry for not speaking in German, but I have a short non-Ubuntu related question and was wondering if you could help - I'm trying to find out the 'average' salary of a locksmith in Germany - net and gross value (that is, before taxes and after taxes). 
<Mmike> If anyone could help, I'd appreciate privmsg.
<LetoThe2nd> Mmike: hello! no problem, just please head over to #ubuntu-de-offtopic. guess people will happily discuss your topic there!
<Mmike> LetoThe2nd: thnx! :)
<taxus> moin
<pille> Moin!
<kakashiA1> kann mir einer bitte diesen befehl erklären:
<kakashiA1> find /home/shantanu/processed/ -name '*2011*.xml' -exec cp {} /home/shantanu/tosend  \;
<kakashiA1> find /home/shantanu/processed/ -name '*2011*.xml'  <--das ist klar
<Fuchs> kakashiA1: das sucht inn ... okay.  -exec führt den Befehl dahinter aus, {} ist ein Platzhalter fuer die Treffer
<Fuchs> \;  schliesst den exec Teil ab 
<kakashiA1> Fuchs: moment, da ist noch etwas magie dahinter die ich nicht verstehe :)
<Fuchs> Welche davon? 
<kakashiA1> "foo -exec cp" bedeutet einfach nehme foo als argument für cp, wenn du es ausführst" ? 
<Fuchs> Wenn Du programmieren kannst: stell Dir das als for-loop vor, welcher für jeden Treffer das cp $foo /home/schantanu/tosend   macht 
<Fuchs> nein, das ist find spezifisch
<Fuchs> sonst nimmt man dafuer etwas wie xargs, find hat das halt eingebaut, weil das ein ziemlich haeufiger Anwendungsfall ist
<kakashiA1> Fuchs: 
<kakashiA1> 1. wieso benötigt/hat find -exec? ist mir neu. ich kenne nur terminal tools die so aufgebaut sind: programm argument/option
<kakashiA1> 2. cp ist also in der lage zu erkennen was vor ihm steht? also "foo" cp ...
<kakashiA1> 3. ist {} immer schon ein platzhalter gewesen? weiso verwendet man keine variable?
<Fuchs> 1) Ist der ganz normale Syntax, find hat halt -exec, andere Programme koennen -foobar  haben. Ueblich ist -- bei langen Optionen, aber egal. 
<Fuchs> 2) Nein, cp wird einfach von find dann aufgerufen pro Treffer und bekommt je eine Datei pro Durchgang, cp weiss nicht einmal, dass es von find aufgerufen wird 
<Fuchs> 3) Syntax ist bei jeder Sprache anders, im Falle von find ist es nun halt {} 
<kakashiA1> Fuchs: danke, schade das es nicht konsitent ist und wieso es üblich ist, ist eine andere frage aber habe ich grob verstanden
<Fuchs> Konsistent womit denn? 
<Fuchs> Jede Sprache hat ihre eigenen Konstrukte, schau Dir mal perl, bash und awk im Vergleich an, dann siehst Du, dass das da auch nicht gleich ist.
<Fuchs> und innerhalb von find ist es konsistent, die anderen Optionen sind da auch lang aber mit nur einem Strich, e.g.  -iname oder -type 
<Fuchs> Du koenntest das rein theoretisch auch mit    for file in `find . /home/wasauchimmer`; do cp $file /home/sonstwas; done     machen, wenn Dir das besser gefaellt. Find kann es halt intern und ist dadurch vermutlich leicht performanter 
<WeRMo> Hallo. Habe mir htop installiert (Lubuntu 14.04). Wenn ich es allerdings via .desktop-Datei starten möchte, startet nur das Terminal. Ich muss extra noch "htop" eintippen.
<WeRMo> Wie geht es, dass sofort htop im Terminal startet, ohne es extra eingeben zu müssen?
<WeRMo> Oder ist das normal, dass Terminal-Programme nicht sofot gestartet werden können.
<WeRMo> Oh, scheint ein Bug zu sein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/htop/+bug/1053234
<jokrebel> WeRMo: Also ich hab unter Unity einen Starter in dem "xterm -e htop" hinterlegt ist. K.A. ob das bei Lubuntu auch geht
<jokrebel> WeRMo: Der "Bug" den Du da verlinkt hast ist 1) Jahre alt, betrifft 2) 12.04 und 3) auch nur eine Person
<Guest87028> Hallo das klappt in der Konsole sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.202.46/jento /home/don/Vorlage -o username=test,passwd=test Aber das nicht in der /etc/fstab
<Guest87028> /192.168.202.46/jento /home/don/Vorlage cifs username=test,passwd=test
<dadrc> wenn das wirklich so in der fstab steht, fehlt vorne ein /
<dadrc> und hinten 0 0
<Guest87028> /
<Guest87028> ne sind //
<Guest87028> 0 0 ist auch da
<dadrc> ok
<k1l_> was sagt denn ein "mount -a"?
<k1l_> mit sudo davor
<dadrc> -va
<Guest87028> sudo mount -a
<Guest87028> [sudo] password for don: 
<Guest87028> [mntent]: Warnung: Am Ende der Datei /etc/fstab fehlt ein abschließender Zeilenvorschub.
<Guest87028> sudo mount -av
<Guest87028> [mntent]: Warnung: Am Ende der Datei /etc/fstab fehlt ein abschließender Zeilenvorschub.
<Guest87028> mount: UUID=d7ff303e-945f-4abf-aefe-226bc6c2d253 ist bereits auf /boot eingehängt
<Guest87028> mount: UUID=7ECA-699C ist bereits auf /boot/efi eingehängt
<Guest87028> mount: //192.168.202.46/jento ist bereits auf /home/don/Vorlage eingehängt
<Guest87028> nichts wurde eingehängt
<Guest87028> aber es ist nicht eingehangen
<Guest87028> auch df zeigt mir das nicht an
<k1l_> /192.168.202.46/jento ist bereits auf /home/don/Vorlage eingehängt
<Guest87028> ja ist es aber nicht
<Guest87028> df -h steht es nicht drin
<Guest87028> wenn ich df -ha machen steht es drin
<Guest87028> aber der ordner ist nicht da
<Guest87028> erst wenn ich es in der konsole mounte
<k1l_> pack mal ein "mount" in einen pastebin
<Guest87028> was ist pastebin?
<k1l_> paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> wie bilder hochladen nur mit text. hier sieht es 1. kacke aus und 2. wenn hier einer 2000 zeilen reinkopiert ist der chat unbenutzbar
<Guest87028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15082147/
<k1l_> pack mal bitte nur ein "mount" in den pastebin
<Guest87028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15082179/ ganz unten
<k1l_> sudo umount //192.168.202.46/jento
<Guest87028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15082223/
<k1l_> sudo umount -a -t cifs -l
<Guest87028> jetzt ist es enmountet
<Guest87028> bei df -ha nicht mehr eingehangen
<k1l_> dann mal nen sudo mount -va
<Guest87028> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15082375/
<Guest87028> ist jetzt eingehangen
<Guest87028> aber wenn ich den PC neustarte klappt das jetzt? und was war das
<k1l_> ja
<Guest87028> gibt es noch eine andere mount map wo er sich verhedert hat
<Guest87028> ich starte den PC mal neu 
<Guest87028> damit ich testen kann
<Guest87028> vielen dank @kil_
<agentsoul> ich möchte aus der bash ein GUI-Programm starten z.B. firefox aber nicht auf dem aktuellen virtuellen Desktop sondern dem rechts daneben. Wie geht so etwas?
<_moep_> kommt drauf an, welchen window manager/welches desktop environment du hast
<agentsoul> ich meine metacity wie frage ich das ab?
<agentsoul> aktuelles ubuntu sdt. konfiguration
<bekks> süddeutsche konfiguration? Is des us dem Schwoobeland?
<agentsoul> compiz, sorry
<bekks> ;)
<agentsoul> ja ganz sparsam für netbooks
<sash_> Ich würds ja starten und dann mit wmctrl -r WINDOW_ID -t DESKTOP_ID verschieben.
<sash_> Kannst ein Wrapper-Skript schreiben, das dann mit start_on_desktop <application_name> <desktop> gestartet wird. Gibt aber auch noch so Dinge wie devilspie, um das persistent zu konfigurieren
<sash_> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Devilspie/
<agentsoul> wmctrl klingt gut allerdings gibt mir wmctrl -d nur einen Desktop aus statt der vier virtuellen
<sash_> Oh. Das ist doof.
<sash_> Unter Gnome3 gibt er halt alle an, die da sind, + den zusätzlichen unten.
<sash_> On Unity however, the output of wmctrl -d shows only one (very large) workspace, marked with a *, no matter which is the current "workspace", e.g.:
<sash_> Puh, ist das n Bug oder soll das so?
<agentsoul> ich mach mal nen Neustart bis gleich
<agentsoul> das Problem hängt wohl an "viewports" statt "Desktops" as seen on the internet http://superuser.com/questions/264281/wmctrl-says-i-have-one-workspace-when-i-actually-have-four
<don__> wieder dsa selber nach dem neustart
<don__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15082375/
<k1l_> don__: zeig mal ein "cat /etc/fstab" bitte
<don__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084320/
<k1l_> don__: mountest du das denn da immer händisch nach /home/don/vorlage?
<don__> ja das klappt
<don__> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.202.46/jento /home/don/Vorlage -o username=jento,passwd=fackyou    
<don__> in der konsole klappt
<don__> das lief auch immer so 
<don__> was war ein update auf dem cloud server oder ein update von einem Parket auf dem rechner
<don__> seit dem gings es nicht mehr
<don__> und früher war die IP adresse anders aber die habe ich geändert
<k1l_> und wo ist jetzt das problem? dass er noch kein wifi hat?
<don__> alles über LAN
<don__> das er beim starten das nicht mountet 
<k1l_> installiere mal "pastebinit"
<k1l_> und dann bitte "dmesg | pastebinit"
<don__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15084487/
<don__> das ist bestimmt kabeldeutschland router scheiss
<don__> bin ich froh wenn das mit dem router zwang weg ist
<don__> obwohl beides an einem Switsch hängt und das am router
<k1l_> oh, ich würde die sda platte mal nach festplattenfehlern überprüfen bei zeiten
<don__> ja beim Starten macht der das schon oft
<don__> das system leuft schon echt lange und viel system update schon gemacht 
<don__> muss mal ganz neu drauf spielen.
<k1l_> die spuckt total viele fehler. könnte sein dass die platte hinüber ist
<don__> denke ich auch
<don__> hab die ssd gebraucht bei ebay gekauft
<k1l_> ach du mountest da in dein home, was aber beim booten ja noch vershclossen ist.
<k1l_> mounte mal nach /media/irgendwas (ordner vorher anlegen)
<don__> aber warum ging dsa vorher
<don__> wurde da bestimmt bei ihrend einem update wieder an der API rungmacht
<mgolisch> autofs ftw
<k1l_> jo, hätte jetzt spontan auch auf autofs gezeigt
<mgolisch> naja mounte es halt wo anders hin
<mgolisch> und mach nen symlink
<mgolisch> oder so
<don__> was ist ein symlink
<don__> ok danke
<don__> guten nacht
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-16
<rhumbot> hallo, ich hab probleme meinen scanner zum laufen zu bringen seit ich auf 15.10 upgegraded hab: brother mfc-9140cdn
<rhumbot> bekomme immer "no scanner available"
<leszek> rhumbot: hast du dir das schon angeschaut ? https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/ 
<stevieh> rhumbot: die scanner treiber von brother gehen allgemin eigentlich sehr gut. Hast du die nochmal neu installiert nach dem upgrade?
<rhumbot> ja ich hab die treiber heute alle neu installieren probiert. es sind auch alle pakete von der wiki seite verfügbar.
<leszek> rhumbot: kann es sein, dass nur dein Benutzer nicht auf den Scanner zugreifen kann ? Was passiert wenn du die Scanner Software mal testweise als root per gksu startest ? Hast du dann Zugriff ?
<rhumbot> mit simple scan kann auch auch wenn ich als root starte nicht zugreifen. Auch wenn ich den scan key am scanner verwende kann er keine verbindung aufbauen.
<leszek> Dann gibt es generell ein Verbindungs- bzw. Erkennungsproblem
<rhumbot> Ja. Aber der Drucker funktioniert :)
<leszek> Hast du nach der Installation der Treiber einen Neustart durchgeführt ? Die Dbus bzw. Udev Regelungsdateien müssten dann neu eingelesen werden
<rhumbot> Hab ich neu gestartet. Vielleicht relevant: Ich verwende eine LAN verbindung, nicht USB
<leszek> Achso. Hmm... da hab ich leider überhaupt keine Ahnung ob und wie das geht. Hat das vorher auch über die LAN Verbindung geklappt ? 
<rhumbot> hav vor dem Upgrade über LAN funktioniert
<leszek> wenn das über LAN eingebunden wird muss du doch irgendwo etwas konfiguiert haben also IP Adresse oder so ? Ich denke nicht das die Druckerkonfiguration da aussreicht
<rhumbot> Guter punkt. Wie kann ich denn alle erkannten Geräte auslesen?
<leszek> rhumbot: das ist ja das Problem. Per USB oder sonstwie direkt angeschlossen würde das per dmesg oder lsusb oder lspci gehen. Aber per LAN angeschlossen geht so etwas nicht
<rhumbot> Ok ich hab jetzt einmal ein USB Kabel angeschlossen damit was weitergeht ...
<leszek> ich denke auch nicht, dass es als Netzwerkgerät in ifconfig auftaucht. Aber schauen kannst du ja mal
<leszek> per usb angeschlossen müsste es in dmesg in den letzten Zeilen irgendwo auftauchen, dass er den scanner erkannt hat
<rhumbot> Ja zumindest as bidirectional printer
<rhumbot> aber nicht spezifisch als scanner
<leszek> nein das machen die dinger nie
<leszek> da müsstest du nen 1000er drauflegen, damit es beides separat erkannt wird :P
<leszek> Aber zumindest der Scanner sollte nun mit simplescan erkannt werden und auch scannen können
<rhumbot> Hab die Treiber neu gestartet, kann aber mit simplescan noch immer nicht scannen.
<rhumbot> andere Meldung: "unable to connect to scanner".
<rhumbot> ich probiere einen Neustart
<leszek> Ach zu schnell
<leszek> rhumbot: der neustart hat nichts gebracht oder ?
<rhumbot> So, Neustart hat leider nicht geholfen.
<leszek> das war mir klar. Unable to connect to scanner, heißt da ist einer ich darf aber nicht zugreifen. Sprich probier hier mal als root mit gksudo simple-scan zu öffnen
<stevieh> brother macht afaik ganz normale sane
<leszek> stevieh: jo
<rhumbot> dauert viel länger aber der scanner hat sich zumindest aktiviert.
<rhumbot> "Error communicating with scanner"
<leszek> wie das aber per netzwerk geht habe ich noch nie gemacht. Aber das muss mit garantie irgendwie konfiguriert werden. Ich hab jetzt das hier gefunden. Wobei das irgendwie ne anleitung ist den an einem rechner per sane freizugeben. K.A. ob das hier auch normal geht: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SANE-Scanserver_im_Netzwerk/#Konfiguration-des-Client
<leszek> rhumbot: für die Netzwerkkonfiguration habe ich das hier gefunden ? Hast du das auch gemacht damals ? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SANE/Scanner-specific_problems#Brother
<leszek> ah xD und das steht hier auch und ich habs übersehen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/#Scanner-ueber-Netzwerk-nutzen
<rhumbot> ich denke ja. Ich hab brscan4 und das entsprechende keytool installiert.
<leszek> Dann probiere die Konfiguration damit aus wie beschrieben
<leszek> die IP müsstest du irgendwie feststellen. Da gibts im wiki artikel ja auch einen hinweis wie man das machen kann
<rhumbot> Jup, IP dürfte sich aus irgendeinem grund verändert haben. Neu konfiguriert und lauft wieder. DANKE!!!
<stevieh> solche IPs gibt man solchen geräten am besten fest
<rhumbot> Hätte gedacht, dass ich das hab aber anscheinend nicht. Oder die IP in der Config ist beim upgrade überchrieben worden...
<deem> hey. kann mir jemand sagen wo der ubuntu installer sein kickstart file zwischenspeichert?
<rentier_> Mein Rechner speichert schon wieder die Sitzungen, obwohl er es nicht soll
<rentier_> wie schaltet man das noch mal ab?
<deem> ich hab hier ein preseed file, in dem "d-i passwd/make-user boolean false" gesetzt ist, aber der installer will trotzdem nen user erstellen. hat sich da im installer von ubuntu was geaendert?
<jokrebel> rentier_: Welche DE?
<rentier_> jokrebel, trusty immer noch
<deem> rentier_: das ist die distribution. er möchte die desktopumgebung wissen
<rentier_> XFCE
<rentier_> jokrebel,  also xubuntu halt
<jokrebel> und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht merken wer was benutzt. Hab mit meinen eigenen Rechnern schon probleme, zu behalten auf welchem was alles drauf installiert ist.
<rentier_> jokrebel, ich meinte nur, weil die doch schon etwas älter ist
<jokrebel> rentier_: Trusty nutz ich hier schon auch noch auf mehreren Geräte. Nur von XFCE bin ich zugunsten von LXDE schon länger abgekommen und hab da deshalb leider keine Möglichkeit nachzuschaun. Aber aus der Erinnerung schaut dis sehr vielversprechend aus https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/nur-abmelden-kein-runterfahren-neustart-moegli/#post-2932562
<jokrebel> dies
<rentier_> jokrebel, was ist denn die TTY und wie soll ich da was rauslöschen, wenn ich ausgelogt bin?
<deem> strg+alt+f1-f6 sind zb ttys
<deem> und da kann man sich dann auch einloggen
<jokrebel> ...ohne die GUI "offen" zu haben.
<jokrebel> danke deem 
<deem> jokrebel: gerne
<jokrebel> rentier_: Auch aus der Erinnerung; Die Haken wie beschrieben verändern, alles vor dem Ausloggen händisch schließen und einmal aus und wieder einloggen. Dann die Haken wieder so setzen, dass er die Sitzung eben NICHT speichert und nochmals ausloggen und wieder einloggen. Hatte bei mir glaub ich vor längerem auch mal geklappt gehabt.
<rentier_> hm
<rentier_> jokrebel, deem die Häkchen waren eh alle entsprechend gesetzt. Soll man das Verzeichnis ~/.cache/sessions/ selbst löschen?
<jokrebel> rentier_: Wie gesagt, das was ich verlinkt habe hab ich nur per Suchmaschine gefunden. Dass man per richtigem Setzen der Haken "abspeichern einer LEEREN Session" - abmelden - anmelden "Haken auf nicht mehr spreichern (ohne Programme zu öffnen) - nocmal abmelden -anmelden - zum ziel kommen kann hatte ich IIRC selbst so erfahren.
<jokrebel> Un wenn schon mal MIT bestimmten Fenstern gespeichert wurde, werden die immer wieder geöffnet, bis man mal OHNE offene Fenster (sozusagen leer) speichert und dann das speichern wieder deaktiviert. (was aber halt exakt mit der Richtigen ab/anmelde-Prozedur zu tätigen ist)
<faraway> Wenn bei der installation des GPU Treibers von nvidia etwas schief gelaufen ist wie kann ich den neu installieren (15.10) ? Beim noramlen booten bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz, mit str-alt-1 kann ich zwar in die konsole wechseln die ich auch kurz sehe, es springt ber sofot wieder um auf shwarz.
<faraway> In recovery kann ich zwar mir failsafeX booten, kann dort aber nicht wirklich etwas ändern.
<leszek> faraway: im Failsafe kannst du den nvidia treiber wieder deinstallieren. Vorher vielleicht mal den Grund rausfinden warum der Treiber nicht will sprich die /var/log/Xorg0.log Datei anschauen oder hochladen auf einen nopaste service und link hier einfügen, dann kann sich das jmd. anschauen
<jokrebel> faraway: Hast Du denn den richtigen Treiber gewählt?
<jokrebel> bei nvidia mit einem nvidia-treiber wär auch vielleicht interessant, per nvidiabugreport.sh selbigen zu erzeugen; entpackken und auch nopasten.
<faraway> Der Treiber sollte eigentlich der richtige sein. Ich schau mal das ich die logs sichere. Mir wäre auch shcon geholfen wenn ich das system erstmal mit dem generischen treiebr zum laufen bekomme.
<jokrebel> nadann einfach den nvidia-treiber per konsole deinstallieren.
<faraway> über den failsafex schein ich nicht in die konsole zu kommen, dann root und dort den packet manager manuell auf schreibbar setzten?
<jokrebel> hä?
<jokrebel> mit STRG+ALT+F2 auf ein TTY und dort einloggen. Dann sudo apt remove <dein_Nvidia-Treiber>
<jokrebel> "Rückmeldungen" scheinen nicht mehr in zu sein...
<k1l> faraway hat die Verbindung getrennt (Remote host closed the connection)
<jokrebel> von rentier kam auch keine Rückmeldung ob es geklappt hat
<k1l> wenn sie nicht kommen hats geklappt. so ist das leben im support 
<jokrebel> k1l: Oder haben frustriert aufgegeben weil sie es nicht mal mehr hier her zurck geschafft haben. Ein bitterer Nachgschmack bleibt bei mir da leider...
<Hinnerk> Hi. Nutze Ubuntu Server 15.10. Update scheitert wg. boot Partition (140 MB) voll. Soweit ich es sehen kann, keine alten Images vorhanden. Was nun?
<Hinnerk> Frei in boot: 80 MB.
<k1l> pack mal ein "df -h" in einen pastebin bitte: paste.ubuntu.com
<Hinnerk> Aktueller kernel: 4.2.0.16-generic
<ppq> würd ich ja mal vergrößern von nem live-system aus
<ppq> mach immer so 500 MB
<k1l> wer macht denn so kleine /boot partitionen
<Hinnerk> pastebin.com/Mi7wMJP8
<Hinnerk> hm, die größe habe ich damals nach längerer recherche gewählt, weil so empfohlen.
<Hinnerk> frag mich aber jetzt nicht mehr, von wem :)
<ppq> früher reichte das sicher aus, jo
<ppq> man sieht sogar noch ab und zu die empfehlung, die 32 MB groß zu machen. "ach das kriegt man eh nie voll"
<Hinnerk> :)
<Hinnerk> ok, bin ich wohl auf veraltete infos gestossen.
<setra> hallo, hab einen kernel gebaut 4.5-rc1+, und nun will er ein iwlwifi modul laden das ich nirgedns finde nämlich iwlwifi-7260-exp.ucode -> wo könnte ich das finden, denn nämlich im git master is nix drin... heisst das exp vl. experimental???
<Hinnerk> und was nun?
<k1l> damals gabs schon internet, als die /boot noch 32mb groß war? :)
<ppq> hihi, ja
<ppq> setra, das ist die firmware, nicht das modul
<Hinnerk> pastebin gesehen?
<ppq> setra, installier mal das firmwarepaket, gerade namen vergessen, oder lad die firmware manuell runter von den linux-wireless leuten, die haben da ein wiki voller links
<setra> ppq, ja das meinte ich ja...unterm strich zumindest. woher krieg ichs
<ppq> musst mal googeln
<setra> ppq, da ist alles, ausser das iwlwifi-7260-exp.ucode
<k1l> Hinnerk: sprich ein kernel ist installiert und für den 2. schon kein platz mehr?
<k1l> Hinnerk: guck mal mit "ls -al /boot" was da alles drin rumliegt
<Hinnerk> so scheint es. es sei denn ich übersehe was.
<setra> ppq, ich komm nur her wenns mitn gugl nit so kläpt
<ppq> :)
<Hinnerk> habe mit synaptic geguckt und sehe nur ein image - aber ich bin da totaler anfänger, vielleicht sehe ich den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht.
<setra> ppq, dann versuch ichs mit den gugl-userspace :-)
<ppq> setra, http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi/
<ppq> Hinnerk, wie gesagt - würde mal ein live-system booten und dein /boot einfach größer machen mit gparted
<Hinnerk> bevor ich in die richtung loslege: Wie kann ich mir sicher sein, das da nichts überflüssiges mehr liegt?
<setra> ppq, thx, aber leider endet diese seite mit 3.17+
<ppq> aber guck dass das live-system nicht die swap-partition der hdd nutzt, einfach mal swapoff machen
<k1l> Hinnerk: pack mal ein "ls -al /boot" in einen pastebin
<ppq> setra, das "+" bedeutet: auch für neuere
<setra> ppq, ich bin aber leider im turbo 4.5+
<Hinnerk> pastebin.com/8BdGkmik
<setra> ppq, der 4.5 kernel hat versucht die firmware iwlwifi-7260-17.ucode zu laden, das hab ich dann übern master aufgetrieben, nur als ich das hatte (schlaues kerlchen der 4.5er) wollte er gleich die nächst höhere und da möchte ichs nun gern versuchen ihn damit zu befriedigen
<k1l> Hinnerk: jo
<Hinnerk> da ich keine virtualisierung nutze: Benötige ich vmlinuz...?
<k1l> Hinnerk: das ist nicht für vms, das ist der kernel
<Hinnerk> ok :)
<setra> ppq, nun clone ich iwlwifi-next und werd mal schaun ob sich darin die exp (experimentelle)  firmware befindet
<Hinnerk> also kein rm -f :)
<setra> wow... schon 1GB... is aber ein mächtiges git repo das iwlwifi-next
<Hinnerk> bleibt mir also tatsächlich nur zu repartitionieren?
<ppq> setra, öhm :) wieso auch immer. es reicht wenn du die einzelne firmware blob datei lädst
<Hinnerk> war beim ersten mal ein ganz schönes abenteuer, mit gespiegelt platten, lvm, ...
<Hinnerk> ich habe aber eigentlich noch reichlich nicht allokierten platz, sollte also nicht so das riesen problem sein...?
<setra> ppq, ich möchte die letzte reinladen, denn ich hab mit der unletzen stabilitätsprobleme, wie firmware chunk can not be loaded im log... und das plötzlich wenn ich den netzstecker vom lappi ziehe und alles hängt, deshalb möcht ich diese exp firmware probieren
<setra> ppq, es is voll fad mit dem mobilen gerät am stecker zu hängen als life-support quasi
<Hinnerk> k11? 
<k1l> Hinnerk: ja, das musst du wesentlich größer machen
<Hinnerk> ok, live cd gestartet, gparted läuft. was nun?
<Hinnerk> hm, 0 MiB free preceding, 0 MiB free following.
<Hinnerk> grrr.
<Hinnerk> also muss ich auch noch die lvm partitionen kleiner machen. das bietet mir gparted aber nicht an.
<Hinnerk> ideen? würde nur sehr ungerne alles neu aufsetzen müssen....
<Hinnerk> k11?
<Hinnerk> hm, liegt vermutlich an der kombination von raid1 und lvm?
<k1l> Hinnerk: bei lvm+raid bin ich keine hilfe
<Hinnerk> also, die boot partition ist natürlich außerhalb von lvm
<Hinnerk> nur geraided.
<Hinnerk> resize wird mir für boot ja auch angeboten, aber da eben davor und dahinter kein platz ist....
<k1l> musst du das lvm dahinter evtl erstmal verkleinern und dann nach hinten schieben?
<Hinnerk> wie greife ich von der live-cd auf die partitionen / filesysteme des servers zu?
<Hinnerk> unter df -h sehe ich sie nicht.
<k1l> mounten
<ppq> zum resizen sollte man die nicht mounten ^^
<ppq> (hab aber nicht mehr mitgelesen)
<Hinnerk> klar. aber sollte ich nicht unter dev die sehen als md0, md1, ...?
<Hinnerk> ich sehe aber nur die einzelnen laufwerke, ohne raid.
<Hinnerk> ist das richtig?
<Hinnerk> oder verstehe ich das falsch?
<ppq> also von diesen raid geschichten habe ich keine ahnung
<ppq> kann gut sein, dass du im live-system erstmal irgendwas irgendwie (sic!) initialisieren musst, Hinnerk 
<ppq> nutze das auch nicht, weils mir zu kompliziert ist
<Hinnerk> ok, vergessen wir kurz das rais.
<Hinnerk> raid.
<Hinnerk> wenn ich zunächst das lvm volume reduzieren möchte, das filesysteme enthält, die aber in summe kleiner als das volume sind, dann kann ich wohl relativ harmlos reduzieren? 
<ppq> weia, lvm auch noch. das wird ja immer gruseliger ^^
<Hinnerk> und wenn ja, wird der platz dann am anfang oder am ende frei - sprich nützt mir das überhaupt was für meine anschliessend zu vergrößernde boot partition?
<Hinnerk> läuft einwandfrei :)
<ppq> solange es läuft ist alles bestens, jo :)
<Hinnerk> jo, die eine partition die nicht lvm ist, ist die die ich jetzt vergrößern muss.
<Hinnerk> zugegeben, hätte ich anders planen müssen - aber ich habe durchaus lange recherchiert. leider bin ich wohl bei einer veralteten größenempfehlung für boot hängengeblieben.
<ppq> trägt jetzt zwar nichts zur problemlösung bei.... aber ich denke ich würde vermutlich alles wegsichern, plattmachen und nochmal neu aufsetzen - ohne raid, ohne lvm, ganz ohne ausgelagerten kram wie /var oder /boot. bzw /boot nur, wenn das zb. wegen luks convenient ist.
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, hast du mal deine partitionstabelle gezeigt oder hab ichs übersehen?
<Hinnerk> mom
<Hinnerk> pastebin.com/se2Fkx9X
<Hinnerk> ist die ausgabe von fdisk -l
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, naja, da könntest du der / partition was abknöpfen, wenns wirklich mehr platz sein muss. oder du riskierst einfach die aktuellen kernel aus /boot zu verschieben damit das update so durchläuft
<Hinnerk> ja, die platten haben noch reichlich platz.
<Hinnerk> mache derzeit backup.
<frostschutz> wenn du bei dem server ein rettungssystem hast ist das kein großes risiko
<Hinnerk> würde gerne die lvm partition verkleinern - aber entsteht dann auch der platz an der richtigen stelle?
<Hinnerk> sprich, im anschluss an boot?
<frostschutz> also wenn du das bestehende boot direkt vergrößern willst musst du / komplett verschieben. oder du pfeifst auf die 150M, schrumpfst / etwas und machst eine neue boot partition hinter / 
<Hinnerk> auf 150 mb pfeifen? Niemals!
<Hinnerk> Kleiner scherz.
<Hinnerk> auch wenn meine erste hdd nur 40 mb hatte.
<frostschutz> 850mb bei mir, gott sei dank sind die zeiten vorbei
<Hinnerk> ok, ich finde verschieben irgendwie trotzdem besser. möchte ungerne die boot partition neu einrichten.
<Hinnerk> kurz mal die schritte:
<Hinnerk> 1. lvmreduce um 1 oder 2 gb.
<frostschutz> was verkleinerst du jetzt?
<Hinnerk> 2. kann ich dann schon verschieben?
<Hinnerk> das lvm volume, kein filesystem.
<Hinnerk> also /
<frostschutz> / ist nicht lvm bei dir
<frostschutz> und darüber hinaus ist es ein dateisystem
<Hinnerk> moment.
<Hinnerk> ok, ich war ungenau. moment.
<Hinnerk> md1 muss verkleinert werden, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.
<Hinnerk> da alle vg dadrin in summe kleiner sind als md1, sollte das klein problem sein.
<frostschutz> dein / wäre md2 
<frostschutz> und da müsstest du zuerst mit resize2fs das / dateisystem verkleinern, dann mit mdadm das raid, und dann könntest du das verschieben. das problem ist daß gparted da wahrscheinlich streiken wird
<Hinnerk> md2 ist swap oder?
<frostschutz> md2 ist 19.5 GB groß, hast du soviel swap?
<frostschutz> lsblk
<Hinnerk> pastbin.com/j2DgQLry
<Hinnerk> könnte ich auch einfach sicherer 1-2 gb swap aufgeben und dorthin boot verschieben?
<frostschutz> ah, weil / 19G groß ist hab ich das deiner 19G partition zugeordnet
<Hinnerk> stimmt, sind ähnlich groß
<frostschutz> dann ist es viel einfacher
<Hinnerk> das höre ich gerne :)
<frostschutz> swap partition löschen, boot vergrößern, und wenn das alles läuft swap neu anlegen. wenn du das aus dem laufenden system heraus machen willst, wirds etwas komplizierter, aber von einem rettungssystem aus kein ding. du musst nur deine fstab und mdadm.conf anpassen (swap auskommentieren und später den neuen swap eintragen)
<Hinnerk> das geht alles aus einer live-cd heraus?
<frostschutz> das geht auch aus dem laufenden system heraus, wenn mans drauf anlegt
<Hinnerk> muss ja nicht.
<frostschutz> ach, und crypttab anpassen natürlich weil das ja bei dir verschlüsselt ist
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, wie sieht dein crypttab eintrag für swap aus? ist das plain (also kein hibernate) oder luks?
<frostschutz> bei plain könntest du dir wohl auch die anpassungen sparen...
<Hinnerk> woran erkenne ich das?
<frostschutz> steht in der /etc/crypttab
<Hinnerk> bin in der crypttab datei
<Hinnerk> auf was muss ich dort achten?
<Hinnerk> geht es um den cipher?
<frostschutz> swap unter <options>
<Hinnerk> aes-xts-plain64
<frostschutz> und /dev/urandom als key
<Hinnerk> ja
<Hinnerk> das klingt ja überschaubar. werde ich heute aber nicht mehr anpacken.
<Hinnerk> noch irgendwelche tipps? werde mir gleich mal alles kopieren und mich dann am WE frisch ans werk machen ...
<frostschutz> dann kannst du da die partition verschieben und musst nur das raid verkleinern / den RAID-header mitnehmen
<frostschutz> dann wird boot etwas größer und swap etwas kleiner
<Hinnerk> also md2 (swap) verkleinern und in den freien raum md0 (boot) verschieben.
<frostschutz> Hinnerk, wenn ich hier bin kannst du mich anschreiben
<Hinnerk> sehr gerne, vielen Dank!
<Hinnerk> ok, ick pack's für heute. danke für die Hilfe! Auch an alle anderen!
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-17
<LupusE> hi
<volker__> hi zusammen, kleines Problem
<volker__> irgendetwas habe ich übersehen-wahrscheinlich mit den Zugriffsrechten
<volker__> ich möchte auf Ebay etwas verkaufen und Bilder dazu einstellen
<volker__> Browser ist der Firefox
<leszek> volker__: was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun ? 
<volker__> im Dialogfeld von Ebay kann ich auf den Ordner gehen, allerdings sind da keine Dateien ersichtlich obwohl vorhanden als JPG.
<leszek> Du meinst der GTK Öffnen Dialog vom Firefox der da erscheint ?
<volker__> ?
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2803
<tokam> Ich möchte einen vfat usb stick mounten.
<tokam> wie geht das?
<subz3r0> mount /dev/sdX /mnt
<subz3r0> als root
<tokam> schau mal bitte in den pastebin
<subz3r0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<subz3r0> pastebin -> sudo fdisk /dev/sdb1
<subz3r0> pastebin -> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb1
<subz3r0> bzw /dev/sdb
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2804
<tokam> subz3r0: 
<subz3r0>  dosfsck -v /dev/sdb1
<subz3r0> ansonsten auch mal dmesg überprüfen ob ggf der chip defekt ist
<nunatak> hallo
<nunatak> habe eben beim Aktualisierungsversuch die Meldung bekommen auf /boot sei nicht genug Speicher verfügbar. Aber /boot ist eigentlich Teil meiner regulären Partition, keine eigene. Wie kann ich dieser mehr Speicherplatz zu Verfügung stellen?
<deem> nunatak: alte daten löschen zb
<deem> nunatak: ein "sudo apt-get autoremove" entfernt zb auch alt, nicht mehr benötigte pakete. zb alte kernel
<deem> nunatak: danach dann noch ein "sudo apt-get autoclean" und er räumt den paket cache noch leer
<nunatak> deem, ja, habe jetzt schon alte vmlinuz versionen gelöscht. aber ich wundere mich generell wieso der speicherplatz so knapp bemessen wurde. hatte auf anderen rechnern noch nie einderartiges problem
<deem> nunatak: zeig mal bitte ein "mount" und "df -h" in einem pastebin
<nunatak> ok, jetzt läuft das update
<nunatak> deem, ok
<nagetier> nunatak, sollte man auch während der Konfiguration kontrollieren, dann entfällt das Wundern :)
<nunatak> http://pastebin.com/X0N7Ucm0
<nunatak> gibt es eine möglichkeit nachträglich mehr platz zuzuweisen?
<deem> nunatak: du hast ein seperated /boot
<deem> seperates*
<deem> oder separates? egal... das hat 250mb
<deem> da sind aber auch eigentlich noch 72% frei
<nunatak> ja, nachdem ich platz geschafft habe.
<nunatak> und 250 sind genug?
<nagetier> klar
<deem> ich hab hier auch nicht mehr
<deem> wenn du immer schoen alte kernel loescht und nicht noch welche von vor 100 jahren mit dir rum schleppst, reicht das voellig
<nagetier> oder du hortest kernel :)
<jokrebel> kommt immer drauf an ob man gern "kernel sammelt" <g>
<deem> pauschal kann man sagen, dass man nur den aktuellen und den voherigen kernel braucht. alles andere kann weg
<deem> afair macht ubuntu das schon automatisch so, wenn man ein "sudo apt-get autoremove" ausfuehrt
<jokrebel> deem: Nicht zuverlässig
<deem> nunatak: kleiner hinweis. da du uefi nutzt solltest du niemals (wenn auch nur testweise) versuchen deine / Partition zu loeschen
<nunatak> deem, soviel altes war da jetzt gar nicht, da das system noch recht neu ist. deswegen hatte ich mich auch gewundert. nur zwei alte kernel versionen.
<deem> nunatak: dann sollte das eigentlich nicht voll gewesen sein, ausser da war noch mehr kram, der da nicht hingehoert
<nagetier> nunatak, führe einfach die Aktualisierung nochmal aus, das sollte klappen
<deem> jokrebel: hier tut es das eigentlich recht zuverlaessig. man sollte es nur unterlassen kernel als manuell installiert festzulegen. dann geht das schon ;)
<nunatak> keine ahnung. aktiv gelöscht habe ich über synaptic 2 kernel versionen. was apt-get clean und autoclean gelöscht haben weiß ich nicht, da da keinerlei response kam
<deem> nunatak: das loescht auch nur den paket cache unter /var/apt
<deem> das liegt auch nicht auf deiner boot partition ;)
<nunatak> hm
<nunatak> dann müssen es tatsächlich die beiden kernel gewesen sein
<deem> auf /boot bekommst du nur platz, wenn du alte kernel versionen loescht. das ist idr auch das einzige, was da liegen sollte. neben grub
<deem> uefi ist ja auch auf ner eigenen partition
<nunatak> aber danke für die unterstützung und tipps!
<nunatak> ähhhh. einen efi ordner habe ich im /boot verzeichnis
<nunatak> falsch?
<deem> ne, der gehoert da schon hin
<nunatak> ok
<deem> ist aber auf ner eigenen partition
<nagetier> nunatak, die 162MB hätten eigentlich für noch reichlich Kernel platz geboten.. aber ok
<deem> nunatak: und pass gut auf dein sysfs, bzw efivarsfs auf ;)
<nunatak> ok
<nunatak> mehr kann ich nicht sagen. kA was da den platz eingenommen hat
<nunatak> deem, was meinste damit? sysfs, efivarsfs aufpassen?
<deem> nunatak: der ordner /sys bzw /sys/firmware/efi sollte nicht geloescht werden. das kann deine hardware kaputt machen
<deem> normalerweisse macht das der hardware nix, aber bei manchen uefi systemen bootet danach der rechner nicht mehr
<nunatak> habe nicht vor einen davon zu löschen. ;) danke aber für den hinweis!
<nunatak> und ist dann tatsächlich hart kaputt?
<nunatak> oder heißt das nur neu formatieren/installieren?
<deem> nunatak: je nach hardware ist es dann richtig kaputt. Da kommt dann nichtmal mehr ein bootlogo
<deem> nunatak: da hilft dann nur noch einschicken und hoffen, dass man ein neues Modell bekommt
<nunatak> deem, dann lasse ich da lieber mal die Finger von. ;)
<tokam> subz3r0: http://pastebin.info/?paste=2807
<David1977> Hallo zusammen...habe heute von dem glibc problem gelesen und ein Update gemacht. Wie kann ich jetzt wissen, ob der fix installiert wurde?
<bekks> In dem Du Dich daran erinnerst, das Update gemacht zu haben.
<tokam> welches glib Problem?
<k1l> alle updates einspielen und rebooten: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2900-1/
<David1977> tokam: http://www.heise.de/security/meldung/glibc-Dramatische-Sicherheitsluecke-in-Linux-Netzwerkfunktionen-3107621.html
<David1977> k1l: danke für den Link...ein apt-cache policy libc6 hat es dann auch gezeigt
<David1977> dann will ich mal rebooten...bis gleich
<nunatak> Hatte ich heute auch schon gelesen. MAl sehen wann das Update dafür kommt. 
<David1977> das gibt es schon
<nunatak> aha
<k1l> deswegen ist es ja so wichtig keine ubuntus zu nutzen, die nicht mehr unterstützt werden. auch wenn das einige idioten nicht wahrhaben wollen.
<k1l> 14.10 und 15.04 bekommen das update nämlich nicht mehr.
<nunatak> David1977, ist in libc 2.21 enthalten?
<David1977> da bin ich jetzt überfragt...Ich habe einfach ein update gemacht und dann die Versionsnummer via apt-cache policy libc6 vom Link von k1l verglichen
<David1977> da das gepasst hat, habe ich mir jetzt keine weiteren Gedanken mehr gemacht
<nunatak> schau ich mal
<nunatak> ahja
<Dennis84> hi leute
<Dennis84> hat schonmal jmd erfolgreich samba 4.3.4 auf einem ubuntu 15.10 compiled?
<k1l> Dennis84: wüsste nicht was dagegen spricht
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-18
<Rochvellon> Hm, meine Netzwerkkarte wird nicht gestartet. Könnte es mit "iface eth0 inet dhcp  hwaddress ether..."  liegen? 
<Rochvellon> strange, beim Starten bekomme ich die Meldung "Waiting for network configuration", habe jedoch Zugriff aufs Internet. 
<Rochvellon> Any ideas? 
<Rochvellon> ah, hat sich erledigt, hat sich eine Schnittstelle in der Interfaces eingeschlichen
<r2000> hallo,
<r2000> ich kann eine bestimmte seite nicht erreichen, woran kann das liegen? http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/hub.docker.com
<r2000> im browser ja aber ping nein
<k1l_> ping geht auch nicht. was ist denn das problem?
<r2000> bekomme bei  'docker pull ubuntu:14.04'  einen "408 Request Time-out"
<Bioze_> Ich brauche mal ein paar schlaue Köpfe: Ich kann über den Firefox keinen Dateiupload auf https-Seiten durchführen. Außerdem scheitert der SMTP-Mailversand bei Anhängen > 128kB. Stelle ich (wie gerade testweise) meinen MTU-Wert auf 500 geht alles problemlos. Hat jemand IRGENDWELCHE Ideen, woran das liegen könnte? Mir gehen langsam wirklich die Ideen aus. Mal ganz blöd gefragt: Könnte es an meinem Netzwerkkabel liegen?
<Bioze_> (Mir ist klar, dass hier der Ubuntu-Kanal ist. Ich frage hier, weil ich noch nicht ausschließe, dass es mit meinem Betriebssystem zusammenhängt. Auf der Windowsinstallation (gleicher Computer) funktioniert nämlich alles.))
<ppq> eher am router/modem, würde ich vermuten
<dadrc> Eher an der Infrastruktur, Router oder …
<dadrc> ja.
<Bioze_> FYI: "ping www.google.com -f -l 1500" führt zu: "116712 packets transmitted, 72334 received, 38% packet loss, time 31946ms"
<tojoko> moin
<ppq> Bioze_, kannst ja einfach mal testen wo die ursache liegt. kabel tauschen, gucken obs was bringt. wenn nicht, router/modem tauschen.
<Bioze_> Bin dabei! Danke schon mal für die Anregungen!
<Matze202> hi, ich mal wieder ;)
<Matze202> ich wollte gerade per Wine den Battle.net Launcher installieren, starten tut der auch aber beim Login öffnet sich das Dropdown ffür die Regionen nicht und ohne diese kann ich leider nicht einloggen ;( hat jemand eine Idee?
<ppq> Matze202, hast du mal auf appdb.qinehq.org geschaut?
<ppq> *winehq
<Matze202> kenn ich noch nicht, aber ich schau mal
<Matze202> mmhhhh das kann dauern ;( nur english
<ppq> ja, da musst du wohl durch.. vieles im netz ist nur auf englisch verfügbar
<Matze202> ppq: da ist zwar wow, was ich aber nicht wollte, der battle.net launcher daber
<Matze202> ich wollte herthstone installieren, aber das ist auch nicht dabei
<ppq> Matze202, das heißt ja auch hearthstone
<ppq> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30038
<Matze202> ohhh da muss ich blind gewesen sein, jo mit ea nur bin ich mom nur mit rechts unterwegs und das a wollte es wohl vorhin nicht nehmen sorry
<Matze202> ppq: ich habe die abhandlung so gemacht wie dort beschrieben und immer noch das selbe problem
<Dennis84> hi leute
<Dennis84> kennt jmd ein howto für samba 4 auf einem ubuntu 15.10 zu compilen?
<Dennis84> ich habe eine anleitung versucht, leider startet hier der samba dienst nicht korrekt
<stevieh> was sagt er denn?
<k1l_> warum samba4?
<Dennis84> k1l_: ich wollte die neuste version wegen einen problems was ich vermutet hatte selbst compilen
<Dennis84> jetzt habe ich nur ärger damit, da kein backup
<Dennis84> und es läuft leider nicht
<Dennis84> stevieh: warte ich gebe dir die meldung
<Dennis84> [....] Restarting nmbd (via systemctl): nmbd.serviceJob for nmbd.service failed
<Dennis84> /usr/sbin/nmbd: relocation error: /usr/lib/samba/libdbwrap-samba4.so: symbol lpcfg_tdb_hash_size, version SAMBA_HOSTCONFIG_0.0.1 not defined in file libsamba-hostconfig.so.0 wit...nk time reference
<stevieh> die fehlermeldung gibts ja öfters zu gugln. Ich vermute, dass da noch ne andere lib irgendwo umherfällt, die gilt es zu finden und auch neu zu bauen.
<Dennis84> kann ich das irgendwie komplett entfernen?
<Dennis84> ich hab schon alles versucht
<Dennis84> make remove
<Dennis84> und andersrum aptitude remove --purge
<stevieh> was willste entfernen? Das Samba4? :-)
<Dennis84> dann auch mal ne reinstall usw
<Dennis84> ich mag das alles wieder sauber läuft
<Dennis84> welches samba ist mir egal
<Dennis84> :)
<stevieh> haha.
<stevieh> musst du schauen, was das make alles wo installiert hat
<stevieh> kannst ja nochmal make install machen und schauen.
<stevieh> und wie man pakete unter ubuntu reinstalliert steht im web
<stevieh> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Distribution_specific_package_installation#15.10_Wily_Werewolf
<Dennis84> ich fass es net
<stevieh> guck mal, da gibts nen backport von 4.1.17
<Dennis84> habe gerade nochmal alles was zu samba gehört removed und purged
<Dennis84> nun gehts :)
<Matze202> ppq: habs geschafft, bei der Region muss man nach dem anklicken mit der Maus nach unten gehen und dann werden erst die regionen sichtbar
<Dennis84> stevieh: auf wili ist 4.1.17 standard
<Dennis84> ich wollte aber eine neuere testen
<stevieh> stimmt, seh ich auch grad. 
<stevieh> und jetzt geht die neuere.
<stevieh> na siehste.
<Dennis84> :)
<Dennis84> ich habe aber noch ne frage
<Dennis84> weshalb ich eigentlich gewechselt bin
<Dennis84> ich moechte eine nfs freigabe uber samba freigeben
<Dennis84> bei grossen filetransfers jedoch schmiert samba ab
<Dennis84> ich habe gelesen das es evtl am locking hängt
<Dennis84> bei mir half das aber alles nichts
<Dennis84> hast du da eine idee?
<stevieh> nein. Grosse files im Sinne von vielen oder einer grossen DAtei? Wie stramm ist der Host?
<Dennis84> eine große datei
<k1l_> welches OS auf dem host?
<Dennis84> ist ein i5 mit ssd system
<k1l_> bzw welches FS
<Dennis84> esxi
<Dennis84> filesystem wo?
<k1l_> weil wenn es ntfs ist, dann ist der ntfs treiber da schonmal ne ordentliche bremse
<Dennis84> das schreiben passiert ja über nfs
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-19
<pool> können Sie Linux testen, bevor die Installation von Linux
<LupusE> hi
<Anticom> Morgen zusammen. Habe mal ne Frage zu grep, die ich mir schon seit einer gefühlten ewigkeit nie beantworten konnte: Wenn ich rekursiv greppe, wie geb ich dann bei der [FILE] Option an, dass ich nach allen Dateien im Baum suchen möchte. z.B. `grep -r foo *.myext` funktioniert so nicht
<Anticom> Ohne -r ist das kein Problem, und * müsste doch auch zu Pfaden expandieren, oder?
<Anticom> Was mach ich also falsch?
<k1l> egrep nutzen
<David1977> oder vielleicht sowas wie: find ... -exec grep
<Anticom> k1l: egrep ändert doch nur den pattern teil, aber nicht, wie FILE verarbeitet wird, oder?
<Anticom> Abgesehen davon, dass es mir helfen würde verstehe ich es einfach nicht und das wurmt mich :)
<dadrc> Anticom: das liegt daran, dass das *.myext von deiner Shell expandiert wird, nicht von grep
<dadrc> in ZSH wäre **/*.myext das, was du willst
<Anticom> dadrc: Ahh. Also ist `find -name *.myext -exec grepfoo` immernoch meine beste Wahl?
<dadrc> in Bash ja, würd ich behaupten
<Anticom> okay danke dadrc  und David1977 
<David1977> gern
<dadrc> Anticom: falls du dazu was lesen willst, das Feature heißt Globbing
<Anticom> dadrc: den begriff kenne ich aus glob() von php. Hast du zufällig was gutes zu dem Thema aus dem Netz?
<David1977> Anticom: vielleicht hilft dir das: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<dadrc> Ja, hätte ich auch gesagt
<dadrc> Da steht eigentlich alles wichtige drauf
<David1977> Anticom: und wenn du da einen guten Channel für suchst, kann ich dir #bash oder #bash-de ans Herz legen ;)
<Anticom> David1977: bin in #bash und nerv die leute schon andauernd mit blöden fragen :D
<David1977> sehr gut ;)
<Anticom> Hab mir aber jetzt shellcheck installiert und das funktioniert super mit syntastic. Deswegen sind's da drüben in letzter zeit nicht mehr ganz so viele Fragen
<tokam> Hallo mein Prozessor lässt sich nicht mehr auf 2,3ghz mit dem gnome applet hochtackten. er bleibt auf 1,2 ghz und es fühlt sich auch langsammer an. 
<tokam> was soll ich tun?
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2832
<k1l> tokam: was sagt cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/stats/time_in_state ?
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2833
<tokam> k1l: 
<tokam> k1l: auch wenn ich soetwas im terminal ausführe sehe ich keine cpu frequenz änderung: tokam@localhost:~$ while :; do :; done 
<nunatak> hallo! sagt mal, ich bin etwas verwirrt was die versionsnummern angeht. gestern erschien LTS 14.04(.4) mit den nicht LTS sind wir allerdings schon bei 15.10. Hab ich da irgendwas verpasst? Heißt dieses .4 Release nur, dass es eine LTS mit kleinen Veränderungen ist? Aber Sicherheitsupdates und neue Kernel-Subversionen kommen doch sowieso über die Aktualisierung rein.
<k1l> tokam: er taktet ja hoch
<tokam> k1l: sind das millisekunden
<k1l> tokam: was sagt: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
<tokam> k1l: userspace
<k1l> hast du den gesetzt?
<David1977> nunatak: nö..verpasst hast du da nichts. LTS heißt ja einfach nur, dass diese Version länger supported wird. der Support für 15.10 wird irgendwann enden. Das heißt dann aber nicht, dass auch der Support für 14.04 enden wird. Irgendwann wirst du keine kernel updates etc mehr für 15.10 bekommen...aber vielleicht noch für 14.04
<k1l> nunatak: das ist wie das "servicepack" bei windows.
<tokam> k1l: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Prozessortaktung/#Verfuegbare-Governors
<tokam> nein habe ich nicht
<k1l> nunatak: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu/Releases/
<nunatak> David1977: hab jetzt auch etwas gefunden. die .-Releases für LTS sind einfach neue Kernel-Versionen. Das gibt's aber in der Form noch nicht allzu lange, oder?
<k1l> tokam: ja eben.
<k1l> tokam: eigentlich sollte da ondemand sein
<k1l> nunatak: die sind nur neue kernel versionen, wenn du mit dem iso neu installierst.
<nunatak> ok. dann macht es vielleicht doch sinn in zukunft bei den LTS-Versionen zu bleiben anstatt jede Zwischenversion mitzunehmen. ;)
<k1l> nunatak: ansonsten sind es einfach nur die aufsummierten updates. damit man beim installieren nicht erstmal 2GB updates laden muss.
<tokam> k1l: und was mache ich jetzt?
<k1l> und die pointreleases gibts schon seit jahren. 12.04 hatte die auch schon
<David1977> nunatak: seit wann es das gibt, weiß ich nicht. Nehmen wir aber mal ein aktuelles Problem....den glibc fix bekommt 14.04, 15.04 nicht mehr, aber vielleicht noch 15.10...du siehst?!
<k1l> tokam: hja was hast du denn da schon alles verändert? weil userspace ist nicht standard
<tokam> k1l: nichts
<nunatak> die 14.04 LTS bekommt das libc Update doch auf alle Fälle
<nunatak> ist doch ein Sicherheitsupdate
<David1977> ja, das sagte ich ja
<k1l> tokam: ich bin zu lange hier, als zu glauben, dass user "nichts" machen :)
<David1977> 15.04 aber nicht mehr, da es nicht mehr supported wird, wenn ich es recht in erinnerung habe
<tokam> k1l: ich nutze das gnome applet um hoch und runter zu takten
<k1l> nunatak: update und reboote. das update gibts schon 
<nunatak> k1l: hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es sowas schon lange gab. dabei verfolge ich die ubuntu releases schon seit 8.10
<tokam> k1l:  soll ich cpufreq-set -c 0 -g ondemand ausführen?
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149271/how-to-change-default-scaling-governor-back-to-ondemand
<k1l> tokam: echo ondemand | sudo tee /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
<tokam> für cpu 0 und 1?
<nunatak> David1977: ja, für 15.04 ist der support vorbei.
<David1977> eben, das meinte ich
<David1977> LTS ist also eigentlich immer eine ziemlich gute Wahl ;)
<tokam> k1l: jetzt steht ondemand drin und weiter?
<tokam> ich nutze ubuntu mate und ein applet zum regulieren der taktstufen
<k1l> tokam: gucken obs besser ist
<nunatak> k1l: du meinst libc? habe ich schon vor zwei tagen gemacht. nur auf einem meiner geräte noch nicht, das eher selten zum einsatz kommt.
<tokam> k1l: nein ist nicht besser
<tokam> k1l: taktet nicht hoch
<k1l> tokam: starte mal was, wie ne webseite mit flash. und dann guckst du bei time_in_state wieder
<tokam> bleibt auf ondemand aber taktet nciht hoch
<tokam> ich habe das hier laufen
<tokam> while :; do :; echo abc; done 
<tokam> taktet nicht hoch
<k1l> tokam: produziert das überhaupt genügend load? auf allesn cores?
<tokam> k1l: ich kann ganz vieles starten
<tokam> zum beispiel einen komplexen algorithmus
<tokam> der 30 minuten rechenzeit braucht
<k1l> installier mal stress und lass das laufen
<tokam> k1l: es laggt schon etwas und er taktet nicht hoch
<tokam> der window manager kann die fenster nicht mehr sauber zeichnen wenn ich sie bewege
<tokam> weil ich gerade etwas compiliere
<k1l> tokam: welcher kernel ist das?
<tokam> Ubuntu 4.2.0-29.34-generic 4.2.8-ckt3
<k1l> ähm. welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<tokam> k1l: 15.10
<tokam> http://pastebin.info/?paste=2834
<k1l> tokam: und wo kommt der kernel her?
<tokam> k1l: was meinst du damit?
<tokam> k1l: von apt-get upgrade 
<k1l> in wily ist 4.2.0.27 und nicht 29
<tokam> k1l: ich habe doch gesagt, dass ich nicht daran rumgebastelt habe
<k1l> hast du etwa proposed an?
<tokam> möglicherweise moment
<tokam> wo sehe ich das
<k1l> in den systemeinstellungen unter updates und software.
<k1l> jo, ist in proposed
<tokam> und jetzt?
<k1l> proposed ist für die automatische paket tester da. nicht für den user.
<k1l> mach da mal den haken weg.
<tokam> muss ich quelltexte deaktivieren?
<tokam> bei den update quellen?
<k1l> und dann rebootest mal und guckst ob das mit dem vorletzten kernel besser geht
<tokam> oder soll ich nicht-unterstütze aktuallisierungen rausnehmen?
<k1l> backports musst du eh extra bennen wenn du die installieren willst. die kommen nicht per udpate
<tokam> ?
<tokam> ja
<tokam> ich starte erstmal mit dem alten kernel neu
<tokam> ich habe nun den .27 er gestartet und bin auf 2,3 ghz
<tokam> Ubuntu 4.2.0-27.32-generic 4.2.8-ckt1
<tokam> k1l: danke
<andi> Hi
<andi> Ich mag gerne mein Ubuntu 14.04 auf eine aktuellere Version upgraden. Ich hab nur Konsolenzugriff und habe ein do-release-upgrade probiert. Das geht allerdings schief, weil ein gpg key abgelaufen ist: gpg: FALSCHE Unterschrift von »Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>«
<andi> Kann mir wer sagen wie ich das korrigieren kann?
<andi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/15131112/ Das ist der komplette Output.
<dadrc> andi: zeig mal deine /etc/apt/sources.list
<andi> Hmm, ich hab den aktuellen Key in mein Homeverzeichnis geladen und das do-release-upgrade nochmal mit LANG=C davor ausgeführt, um die Fehlermeldungen auf englisch zu bekommen. Jetzt läuft's.
<dadrc> ok
<yogg> Hi
<yogg> Ich versuche gerade unter "/etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf" den hintergrund beim login screen zu änder. Das Bild ist eigentlich relativ klein und soll in der größe in der mitte angezeigt werden. Leider wird das bild über beide Bildschirme skaliert, was sehr unschön aussieht. Kann ich das irgendwie abstellen?
<yogg> ich habs anders gelößt. Habe von meinem Desktop einen screenshot gemacht und den verwende ich jetzt als hintergrund.
<Rochvellon> hm, in der Nachrichtenanzeige erscheint ein Bild-nicht-gefunden-Icon, wenn ich Dropbox starte, obwohl alle Icons vorhanden sein sollten. Any Ideas?
<debitux> hi, wisst ihr obs ne möglichkeit gibt imagemagick ohne x11 zu installieren?
<dadrc> ohne recommends sollte reichen
<dadrc> sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends imagemagick
<dadrc> wenn das nicht reicht, --no-install-suggests dazu
<debitux> reicht nicht
<debitux> ok 
<debitux> mal sehen
<debitux> ne geht auch nicht
<stevieh> imagemagick ohne X heisst netpbmtools :-)
<frostschutz> imagemagick hat auch eine x11-anwendung (display) und hängt von X Bild-Libraries ab da könnte auch was von x11 dabei sein für irgendwelche Icons oder was immer
<frostschutz> x11 installieren heisst ja nicht dass du deswegen einen X server starten musst auf der Kiste
<stevieh> das ausserdem
<debitux> hmm
<debitux> ok
<debitux> dann muss ich nurnoch herausfinden was er mit "ansi2html" haben will
<stevieh> so ist das, wenn programme zu viel können.
<debitux> ja :/
<debitux> aber danke!
<stevieh> wie gesagt, schlanker sind die netpbm tools allemal.
<Rochvellon> hm, in der Nachrichtenanzeige erscheint ein Bild-nicht-gefunden-Icon, wenn ich Dropbox starte, obwohl alle Icons vorhanden sein sollten. XFCE Any Ideas?
<Rochvellon> hm, in der Nachrichtenanzeige erscheint ein Bild-nicht-gefunden-Icon, wenn ich Dropbox starte, obwohl alle Icons vorhanden sind. XFCE Any Ideas?
<mgolisch> kp
<mgolisch> ich hab dropbox schon seit jahren nicht benutzt
 * jokrebel ist schon lang von xfce zu lxde gewechselt
 * bekks nutzt seit Ewigkeiten Unity
 * mgolisch benutzt awesomewm
<jokrebel> bekks: Das auch
<mgolisch> ich fand unity schon immer kacke irgendwie
<mgolisch> jedem das seine oder so
<mgolisch> :)
<k1l> Rochvellon: relogin gemacht?
<jokrebel> ...und weiterer DE-Rant nebenan
<Rochvellon> jo, ich hatte sogar auch schon Compositing ausgeschaltet, k1l
<nagetier> Rochvellon, strace aufrufen und schauen welche datei genau gesucht aber nicht gefunden wird, imho
<nagetier> oder auch an welchem Ort diese gesucht wird
<Rochvellon> gnah, wie leite ich die Ausgabe von strace in eine Datei um? >> hilft nicht
<Rochvellon> hm, also mit strace finde ich keinen Aufruf eines PNGs
<bekks> strace ... > file.txt 2>
<Rochvellon> jo, mit 2> hab ichs umgeleitet
<mgolisch> in bash kannst du foo &>file machgen um sowohl stdout als auch stderr in diese datei umzuleiten
<Rochvellon> also ich sehe keine Aufrufe von pngs geschweige den von icons
<nagetier> Rochvellon, das DB Icon ist vorhanden? Würde es an alle anderen bekannten Stellen kopieren
<Rochvellon> jo, unter /usr/share/icons sind PNGs vorhanden
<nagetier> Rochvellon, hau es mal an die entsprechende Stelle in ~/
<nagetier> warum auch immer..
<nagetier> was war das, ~/.icons ?
<fishtrue> n'abend. ich bin neu im linux thema. Kann ich Linux irgendwie auf meiner Windowskiste testen?
<k1l> fishtrue: lade dir eine ubuntu.iso runter. pack das mit einem programm dafür auf eine usb stick. dann boote den usb stick. das ist zum testen
<fishtrue> programm für usb stick? iso? ... eh gibs da ne anleitung für?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB/  das ist die anleitung
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/   hier gibts die isos. nimm am besten 14.04 und 64 bit
<fishtrue> danke, ich lese das erstmal :)
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-20
<doev> Hallo. Eine 4TB Platte hat eine msdos Partitionstabelle. Es ist eine Partition darauf, die nur 2TB nutzt, mit ext4. Kann ich diese mit parted vergrößern?
<doev> also wie wandele ich die msdos Tabelle in einen gpt um, ist die Frage.
<mone> hallo, weiß jemand wie ich von einem anderen w-lan netz auf den heimrechner zugreifen kann (Fernzugriff). Portfreigabe und weiterleitung sind aktiviert allerdings bekomm ich keine verbindung via ssh hin. im netz werde ich auch nich schlau, der wiki-artikel zu ssh (ubuntuuser) hat nach meiner recherche auch keinen artikel dazu
<stevieh> auf dem heimrechner läuft schon ein ssh-server?
<mone> ja
<mone> genauer gesagt handelt es sich um den zugriff auf eine raspbian distro.
<stevieh> ist ja egal
<stevieh> kannst du aus der Ferne mal schauen, mit nmap, ob der Port wirklich an ist?
<stevieh> bzw. was sagt ssh bei verbinden?
<mone> ok moment
<stevieh> es kann vielfältige Fehlerquellen haben: a) dein sshd geht doch nicht b) die portweiterleitung geht nicht c) das netz, von dem du es probierst lässt kein ssh zu (firewall etc) d) du hast dyndns verkackt :-)
<mone> bei der dyndns geb ich nur den namen ein ohne "http" richtig
<mone> bzw https
<mone> Host is up. All 1000 scanned ports on xxx (192.xxx.xxx.xxx) are filtered
<mone> bin mir nicht sicher ob es so gut ist ip. und so weiter zu posten
<mone> ;)
<k1l_> 192 ist doch deine heimnetz interne ip
<Frickelpit> mone: solange es dir private aus deinem netz ist, völlig egal ;)
<Frickelpit> *die
<mone> Nmap done: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 201.36 seconds
<Frickelpit> wird dir Port 22 angezeigt als offener Port?
<mone> bei dem befehlausgang jetzt nicht
<mone> daheim hab ich das jedoch eingestellt
<Frickelpit> du bist gerade nicht daheim?
<mone> nein wie gesagt, ich möchte nun von außen drauf zugreifen
<Frickelpit> hast du denn die öffentliche ip von dem rechner zuhause?
<mone> ich kanns leider nicht überprüfen
<k1l_> und im router die ports auf den rechner weitergeleitet?
<mone> ich hab eine dyndns eingerichtet
<mone> normalerweise schon
<Frickelpit> geht ein ping mit dem fqdn?
<mone> sorry ich hab kenne fqdn nicht, google spuckt mir auf die schnelle auch nix verständliches raus
<Frickelpit> fully qualified domain name
<Frickelpit> der vollständige domain name, den du bei deinem dyndns-anbieter eingerichtet hast
<stevieh> gib mal die Adresse von dem Rechner.
<stevieh> also vom router. Host oder IP
<mone> monecloud.ddns.net 
<mone> ihr meint jetzt den rechner zuhaus?
<stevieh> das ist ne private IP. die Public IP vom router ist nötig.
<stevieh> nicht vom Rechner zuhause, sondern von dem Router, der die Portweiterleitung macht.
<mone> mist, ok. da komm ich grad nicht ran, aber trotzdem danke für die bemühen. ich meld mich nochmal :)
<mone> sehr nett von euch
<k1l_> mone: du musst bei dem dyndns die router ip eintragen. denn nur die ist vom internet erreichbar. den rechner hinter dem router (die 192.168.... ip) die sieht man aus dem internet nicht.
<k1l_> mone: meistens bieten die router auch eine option an sich mit einem dyndns anbieter zu verbinden und das automatisch zu machen.
<Fuchs> am besten das automatisieren, wenn es der Router nicht kann: auf dem Server kann man Skripte dafuer laufen lassen. Gibt welche in den Repos, kann man aber auch mit 3-4 Zeilen bash, python oder Perl selber machen
<mone> ok, aber ich hab richtig verstanden das nmap; angegeben hat dass die adresse schon mal "korrekt" eingerichtet wurde
<k1l_> mone: nein.
<Frickelpit> mit welcher adresse hast du nmap benutzt?
<mone> dyndns 
<mone> mone.cloud.ddns.net
<k1l_> mone: alles mit der adresse können wir (und du) nicht testen, weil die dyndns auf eine ip zeigt, die es im internet nicht gibt
<Frickelpit> mit der privaten 192er wirds nichts bringen, wenn du nicht im eigenen heimnetz bist
<k1l_> mone: du hast da jetzt sicher einen rechner in deinem privaten netzwerk, wo du gerde sitzt, gescannt
<Frickelpit> mone: mach mal nen ping auf deinen dyndns, dann siehste was k1l_ meint ;)
<k1l_> mone: stell dir die 192.168.er ips wie etagen vor. und die richtigen internet ips wie häuser. du sitzt jetzt im anderen gebäude und hast einfach etage 5 gescannt. das sagt aber nix über etage 5 bei dir zuhause aus
<mone> ok. ja schade.. es gibt noch viel zu lernen
<mone> aber danke
<mone> ich meld mich nochmal, muss ich anscheinden nochmal n paar stunden dran setzen. danke danke .. schönen tag euch noch
<Frickelpit> mone: nebenbei noch ans herz gelegt. portfreigaben sollten nicht ohne weitere absicherungsmaßnahmen eingerichtet werden. gerade port 22 ist da sehr gerne genommen von bots
<k1l_> er wird eh solange rumfummeln bis es irgendwie geht :)
<Frickelpit> ich wäre schon zufrieden, wenn er wenigstens pubkey-auth nutzt^^
<k1l_> ja das wird noch ein langer weg :)
<stevieh> pff...
<stevieh> alles aberglaube.
<dAnjou> inwiefern kann denn die /etc/resolv.conf das normale netzwerk-gedönse von ubuntu kaputt machen?
<dAnjou> ich dachte, dass wird alles vom network manager überschrieben
<dAnjou> ich hatte eben keinen nameserver in der resolv.conf und nix hat aufgelöst, obwohl ich in gnomes einstellungen einen drin hatte
<dAnjou> jetzt ist einer drin und es geht wieder
<dAnjou> ah, der hier hat geholfen zu verstehen http://askubuntu.com/a/368935
<Guest55691> weiss jemand wieso nmap mit -sP hosts findet, aber nicht mit -sL?
<guest548712> hi
<eTeddy> hi
<eTeddy> wie kann ich jemandem, der gerade lokal eingeloggt ist eine Nachricht senden?
<eTeddy> +xorg
<bekks> Mit wall
<eTeddy> bekks: unter X kommt da nix
<eTeddy> und xmessage sagt Can't open display
<bekks> Dann starte xmessage doch mit dem anderen User.
<guest548712> Ich habe das Huion 1060Plus grafiktablet. Es hat bis zum update vor einigen tagen auch noch funktioniert. Aber nun funktioniert es nicht mehr ich habe es schon mit selbskompiliertn und digimend dkms .dep probiert aber es geht nicht mehr. lsusb taucht es auch net mehr auf
<bekks> Bis zum Update von was auf was?
<guest548712> ich habe ubuntu 14.04 nem kernel update
<bekks> Und was ist "digimend dkms .dep"?
<guest548712> digimend sind backport tablet treiber
<guest548712> dkms ist das prekompilte package von denen das is n kernel modul
<guest548712> ich hab auch schon verschiedene kernel ausprobiert
<bekks> dkms ist ein framework um kernelmodule zu kompilieren und nicht "deren kernelmodul".
<guest548712> nein so meinte ich das nicht
<guest548712> das prekompilte ist aber ein dkms modul
<bekks> Nein :)
<bekks> Die verwenden dkms um dir ein fertiges Kernelmodul zu liefern.
<guest548712> irgendeine idee wie ich es wieder ans laufen bringen könnte
<bekks> Boote den alten Kernel?
<guest548712> schon probiert gehr net
<guest548712> hab jeden alten kernel probiert die ganzen 3. die noch drauf waren
<guest548712> seitdem ich 14.04 installierte
<bekks> Was genau "geht net"? Was genau passiert wenn du den alten Kernel bootest?
<guest548712> wenn ich den alten boote geht der rechner ganz normal nur ebn das grafiktablet net
<guest548712> und lsusb taucht es halt net mehr auf aber erst seit dem einen update
<bekks> Und was wurde das alles aktualisiert?
<guest548712> der kernel ua
<bekks> Und was noch?
<guest548712> libreoffice 
<guest548712> und n paar bibs
<bekks> Gehts ein bisschen genauer? :)
<guest548712> ich weiß nicht mehr welche alle aktualisiert wurden
<guest548712> ein paar viele
<guest548712> waren so 200-300mb updates
<bekks> Dann guck doch ins Log.
<guest548712> im loc stehen nur noch di eupdates von heute
<guest548712> *log
<bekks> Warum? Was hast du mit den alten Logs gemacht?
<guest548712> gar nichts
<guest548712> das history log enthält nur die dinge von heute
<guest548712> vll liegts am kernel update was ich vohin probiert hab
<guest548712> von 4.2 auf 4.4
<guest548712> ah die alten logs liegen gezippt im verzeichnis
<guest548712> Es müsste das update gewesen sein was ich am 30.1 gemacht habe
<bekks> Was jetzt niemandem irgendwas sagt, ausser Dir.
<bekks> Beantworte doch endlich mal meine Frage.
<guest548712> ich weiß es nicht genau weil ich das tablet selten nutze
<bekks> Deswegen kannst du dennoch beantworten was alles aktualisiert wurde.
<guest548712> zu viel^^
<bekks> Na dann. Viel Glück.
<guest548712> aber selbst mit kaputten treibern muss es doch theo unter lsusb auftauchen oder nicht
<guest548712> naja trotzdem danke für die hilfe
<dreamon> Suche eine Simplen Mp3 player, der in der Trayleiste schlummert und wenn ich doppelt auf ne datei klicke die abspielt ohne sich groß auf dem Desktop breit zu machen.
<bekks> Man soll Fenster ja auch minimieren können.
<dreamon> Jedesmal ist schon lästig. 
<dreamon> Gibt ne art Winamp?
<guest548712> bb
#ubuntu-de 2016-02-21
<AirBerlin> Hey leute
<spY|da> sagt mal, gibts nen offiziellen weg ein neueres php auf ein 12.04 system zu bekommen? 
<blingbling> F23: pip3 install netifaces  zieht einen gcc: error: /usr/lib/rpm/redhat-hardend-cc1: No such file or directory
<k1l_> f23 klingt nicht nach ubuntu support :)
<David1977> Servus..Ich hoffe, das ich das hier fragen kann....Kann jemand eigentlich ein "internes" Chatprogramm empfehlen. Also einen Messenger den man nur im eigenen LAN benutzt, den es sowohl für Ubuntu als auch für Windows gibt?
<Frickelpit> David1977: stichwort Avahi/Zeroconf, da gibt es schon ein paar. Pidgin z.B. kann es
<David1977> ok, danke. Werde ich mir mal anschauen
<rentier_> Servus,
<rentier_> unoconv -f pdf -o ~/PDF-Dateien/ *.* 
<rentier_> Wie muss ich obigen Befehl umändern, um die pdfs ins Unterverzeichnis /pdf erstellen zu lassen, ohne den absoluten Pfad anzugeben?
<rentier_> also wie ist noch mal die Syntax für relative Pfade
<Frickelpit> alten Pfad raus, neuen Pfad rein
<rentier_> ?
<Frickelpit> dir wird da schon ein relativer Pfad angezeigt
<rentier_> Frickelpit, hä was wo denn?
<Frickelpit> ~
<Frickelpit> da
<Frickelpit> die tilde steht für /home/USER
<rentier_> nein, das ist der absolute Pfad zum Homeverzeichnis
<k1l_> ./pdf
<rentier_> ahso
<rentier_> ich weiß auch nich, wieso ich mir das nicht merken kann
<rentier_> zu viel DOS wahrscheinlich in der Knidheit
<Holgi> Hallo! Schönen Sonntag! Habe Ubuntu 12.04 und bekomme beim Aktualisieren der Version -> Prüfen folgende Fehler http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157053/
<Holgi> Deinstallieren von libreoffice nützt nichts.
<Frickelpit> 404 Page not found
<oktay> hm solltest die ppa deaktivieren
<Frickelpit> schlicht und ergreifend, dein PPA ist für precise nicht mehr da
<Holgi> habe verschieden apt-get Kommandos ohne Erfolg angewendet. Was kann ich noch tun?
<Frickelpit> nichts, lösche das PPA aus deinen Quellen
<_moep_> wechsel einfach auf 4.4
<k1l_> Holgi: geh in die systemeinstellungen, dort zu softwrae and updates. und da löscht du dann dieses PPA
<Holgi> kll: Danke für den Tipp. In Systemeinstellungen (Ubuntu 12.04) habe ich "Persönlich", "Hardware" und " System", aber leider keine "Software".
<k1l_> Holgi: ich kann mich an den 12.04 desktop nicht mehr erinner (4 jahre her). guck doch mal in die einstellungen
<k1l_> Holgi: ansonsten kannst du auch einfach das repo in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ löschen
<Holgi> kll: Danke. Hat funktioniert. Schönen Sonntag noch!
<Holgi> kll: Jetzt kommt beim Installieren von libreoffice calc der Fehler: Die folgenden Pakete haben nicht erfüllte Abhängigkeiten:  libreoffice-calc: Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu10) aber 1:4.3.7~rc2-0ubuntu1~precise1 soll installiert werden                   
<Holgi> Heisst das, libreoffice läuft nicht mehr unter Ubuntu 12.04 oder was kann ich machen?
<k1l_> Holgi: ja jetzt rächt sich, dass du ein PPA genutzt hast und das  von dem PPA typen abgeschaltet wurde
<k1l_> Holgi: mach mal ein "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice" und pack das auf paste.ubuntu.com hoch und zeig den link hier
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157596/
<k1l_> Holgi: versuch mal "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Holgi> kll: install -f läuft durch ohne Änderungen oder Meckern.
<k1l_> jetzt mal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Holgi> kll: auch das ist glatt durchgelaufen.
<k1l_> gut
<Holgi> kll: Jetzt libreoffice installieren?
<k1l_> nochmal ein "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice"  bitte
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157702/
<k1l_> geht libreoffice nicht?
<Holgi> kll: noch nicht wieder probiert. Mach ich jetzt.
<k1l_> ok, warte:
<k1l_> apt-cache policy libreoffice-base
<Holgi> kll: Leider das gleich Problem: libreoffice-calc: Depends: libreoffice-core (= 1:3.5.7-0ubuntu10) aber 1:4.3.7~rc2-0ubuntu1~precise1 soll installiert werden     
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157785/
<k1l_> Holgi: sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*
<k1l_> Holgi: danach dann sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Holgi> kll: purge löscht 17 Sachen, aber nicht vollständig, da einige Dinge nicht gefunden wurden. install liefert http://paste.ubuntu.com/15157940/
<k1l_> nochmal dpkg -l | grep libreoffice
<Holgi> kll: dpkg liefert 3 Bildschirme mit " Befehl nicht gefunden". dpkg noch mal liefert glatten Durchgang. Bei Installation von libreoffice unveränderter Fehler.
<k1l_> Holgi: bitt copy and paste die befehle. wir arbeiten gerade am paketsystem. wenn du da falsche sachen eingibst, kann das ganze in einem neuinstall für dich enden
<k1l_> pack bitte "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice" in einen pastebin
<Holgi> kll: dpkg -l | grep libreoffice liefert gar nichts.
<k1l_> ok. dann bitte mal ein "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158258/
<k1l_> "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/libreoffice-libreoffice-4-3-precise.list"
<xubuntu11> hi, ich würde gern den cpu governor ändern wenn ich das stromkabel ziehe, hab dazu ein kleines bashscript in /etc/pm/power.d/ gelegt und per chmod +x ausführbar gemacht, nur wird es anscheinend nicht ausgeführt. ich bin auf xubuntu 15.10, wird vllt unter xubuntu 15.10 die scripte in /power.d/ garnicht ausgeführt?
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158325/
<k1l_> und das "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice" liefert nichts?
<k1l_> Holgi: warte
<Holgi> kll: Nein, Läuft ohne Meldung durch . Hab nur den Prompt als Antwort.
<k1l_> Holgi: "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l_> dann "sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<Holgi> kll: da wurde ne Menge installiert. Ohne Fehlermeldung.
<k1l_> Holgi: gut. dann klappts jetzt
<Holgi> kll: Leider hat sich beim Installieren von Libreoffice calc im softwarecenter nichts geändert.
<k1l_> was genau?
<k1l_> du hast doch gerade gesagt es ist durchgelaufen ohne fehler. bitte kopiere den gesamten output vom terminal auf paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l_> Holgi: und was hat das jetzt mit dem softwarecenter zu tun? hast du da etwa ein .deb paket runtergeladen? oder was veranstaltest du da?
<Holgi> kll: Ich versuche im softwarecenter Libreoffice calc zu installieren und bekomme immer einen Abbruch mit http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158497/
<k1l_> Holgi: der apt-get befehl sollte das schon lange installiert haben
<k1l_> also: was machst du da?
<jokrebel> Hi
<k1l_> Holgi: und nochmal: versuchst du da was runtergeladenes zu installieren?
<Holgi> kll: Ich hätte gerne calc installiert. Wenn das inzwischen passiert ist, habe ich keinen Button in Unity.
<k1l_> Holgi: bitte ein aktuelles "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice" in einen pastebin
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158637/
<k1l_> Holgi: dann war das vorher nicht erfolgreich, entgegen deiner aussage
<k1l_> "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158695/
<k1l_> Holgi: alos doch fehler
<k1l_> Holgi: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice-core" bitte in einen pastebin
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158788/
<k1l_> Holgi: "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158848/
<k1l_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Holgi> kll: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158942/
<Holgi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15158942/
<k1l_> ok. jetzt "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libreoffice"
<k1l_> du hast aber nicht das softwarecenter offen währenddessen? wenn ja bitte zumachen
<Holgi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159102/
<k1l_> aha
<k1l_> "dpkg -l | grep libreoffice"
<Holgi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15159169/
<k1l_> so, geht jetzt
<k1l_> hattest du noch das software center offen oder so?
<Holgi> k1l: softwarecenter war und ist zu.
<k1l_> ok. irgendwas hat da jedenfalls verhindert, dass die aktuelle paketliste genommen wurde. jetzt ging es aber.
<Holgi> Wie mache ich mir jetzt einen Button zu " Calc"?
<k1l_> calc mit dem dash starten, und dann rechte maus auf das icon im launcher und "im starter behalten" wählen
<Holgi> k1l: Ja super! Jetzt klappt es auch mit den Updates! Vielen Dank und einen schönen Nachmittag noch!
<k1l_> kein problem
<thomasfuston> Aloha, ich habe den passenden treiber für meinen broadcom BCM 43142 wlan chip installiert in ubuntu 15.10, nun lässt er mich aber nicht das wlan aktivieren, rfkill sagt es ist "hard blocked", ein rfkill unblock all hilft nichts, jemand eine idee?
<k1l_> den hardware schalter hast du probiert? im bios ist es auch aktiviert?
<thomasfuston> jap
<jokrebel> thomasfuston: Den Hardwareschalter suchen bzw. die Fn-Tastenkombi
<thomasfuston> bevor ich jetzt an und ausmache und nochmal danach sehe, könnte es theoretisch noch etwas anderes sein?
<jokrebel> ist das ein Dell?
<jokrebel> hm
<Holgi> k1l: Rückfrage zu libreoffice: Offenbar gibt es Probleme, wenn man Libreoffice nicht aus dem Software-Center installiert. Wie bekomme ich die Menüsprache auf Deutsch ohne Probleme?
<k1l_> Holgi: das softwarecenter ist nur ein GUI frontend zu apt-get
<k1l_> Holgi: sudo apt-get install libreoffice-help-de libreoffice-l10n-de
<Holgi> k1l: danke!
<thomasfuston> Also hab nochmal gecheckt, hardware mässig müsste wlan an sein, wird dennoch hard geblockt in rfkill
<jokrebel> ist das ein Dell?
<taunix> thomasfuston, wenn du eine fn oder sonder-taste dazu noch hast, fehlt evtl. noch der treiber zu der taste
<thomasfuston> jokrebel: lenovo
<thomasfuston> taunix: aber die taste funktioniert mit allen anderen funktions tasten
<taunix> thomasfuston, kann sein, schau trotzdem mal obs da evtl. noch nen treiber dazu gibt, das w-lan ist da empfindlich
<thomasfuston> ok danke für den tip
<jokrebel> GerhardSchr__: Wieder mal Probleme mit der Verbindung?
<kolton> me too
<xubuntu11>  hi, ich würde gern den cpu governor ändern wenn ich das stromkabel ziehe, hab dazu ein kleines bashscript in /etc/pm/power.d/ gelegt und per chmod +x ausführbar gemacht, nur wird es anscheinend nicht ausgeführt. ich bin auf xubuntu 15.10, wird vllt unter xubuntu 15.10 die scripte in /power.d/ garnicht ausgeführt?
<Amm0n> xubuntu11, systemd schaut wohl nicht in /etc/pm/*.. evt selbst einen service erstellen oder per udev regel wie hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613741/ubuntu-15-04-pm-utils-do-not-look-into-etc-pm-power-d-anymore-what-instead
<xubuntu11> Amm0n: thank you!
<xubuntu11> oh bin ja im deutschen channel xD
<xubuntu11> Amm0n: danke :)
<Amm0n> Null Problemo :)
<Multbrelch> Hallo. Ich habe eine alte SUN, ohne ssh, von der ich ueber "setenv DISPLAY IPaddress:0.0" Fenster auf einem Ubuntu 14.04 Rechner darstellen will. Ich habe bereits beim Ubuntu Rechner xhost gesetzt. Aber es geht nicht. Kann mir jemand helfen?
<stevieh> geht das alles noch?
<stevieh> Multbrelch: ich glaub die Zeiten sind vorbei, wo das so einfach ging. Da geht es glaub ich jetzt um xauth und so weiter und so fort.
<stevieh> und sicher, dass die alte Sun kein ssh hat?
<Multbrelch> ja, aber ich bin schon weiter, habe dieses nolisten abgeschossen, in lightdm ueber: https://sandalov.org/blog/2024/
<Multbrelch> Jetzt habe ich ein tcp 6000 port auf
<Multbrelch> ich muss nur noch so einen font "b&h-lucida-medium-r-normal-sans-12..." installieren
<stevieh> hey ;-)
<Multbrelch> stevieh, ja, also, es lag echt an diesem "nolisten" und https://sandalov.org/blog/2024/ hat recht!
<stevieh> kewl, das geht also noch? Muss ich mal die Systeme hier im Haus so einrichten. 
<Multbrelch> stevieh, ja, es geht. Apropos, keine Angst, ich habe die Rechner nur im Intranet, hehe
<stevieh> :-)
<monq> hey leute, habe ein problem mit meiner etc/profile datei - sobald ich mich via ssh auf meinem server einlogge erscheint folgende meldung
<monq> -bash: /etc/profile: Zeile 22: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »$'do\r'«
<monq> 'bash: /etc/profile: Zeile 22: `  for i in /etc/profile.d/*.sh; do
<monq> obwohl die syntax korrekt ist
<monq> selber inhalt wie hier: http://faculty.csuci.edu/peter.smith/s13421handouts/etcprofile.pdf
<k1l> hast du das etwa mit windows editor oder so bearbeitet?
<stevieh> hehe
<monq> ja
<monq> :/
<monq> woher weisst das ? xD
<k1l> weil windows nen anderes encoding nutzt macht es viele sachen kaputt wenn du den editor nicht umstellst
<k1l> z.b. leerzeichen, sonderzeichen oder linebreaks gehen dann kaputt
<monq> soll ich das skript manuell via vim eintippen ?
<monq> und nochma probieren ?
<k1l> ja du musst die datei reparieren
<DaFunkl> Hallo, bin ich hier richtig wenn ich fragen zu Ubuntu 15.10 habe?
<k1l> schiess los
<DaFunkl> ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Grafikkartentreiber
<DaFunkl> undzwar habe ich eine nvidia gt 630m graka,
<DaFunkl> habe den treiber von der nvidia seite geladen und installiert
<DaFunkl> nun kann ich ncihtmehr booten
<DaFunkl> bin momentan auf dem gleichem laptop, mit einem Live usb stick
<k1l> wo bleibt er stehen?
<DaFunkl> nachdem ich das password eingebe wegen der verschluesellung
<k1l> geht nen alter kernel oder der recovery modus?
<DaFunkl> soweit kam ich nicht,
<DaFunkl> ist es moeglich einen alten kernel vom live usb stick aus zu setzen?
<k1l> nee, das fragt der doch vor der verschlüsselung im grub ab
<k1l> evtl musst du linkes shift drücken um grub zu sehen
<DaFunkl> bevor der crypto screen kommt?
<k1l> ja direkt nach dem bios
<DaFunkl> ah ok, danke ich versuche es damit nochmal, fals es nicht klappt melde ich mich nochmal
<k1l> ok
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-13
<pLaTo0n> moin
<burgard> uhuuu vergessen xchat zu starten 
<burgard> ...
<NTQ> moin
<NTQ> Ich hab zwei Server, die LXC Hosts auf ZFS sind. Meine Backupidee ist, dass jeder Host von all seinen Container nachts einen Snapshot macht und den dann inkrementell zum jeweils anderen Server überträgt. Falls ein Server komplett ausfällt, kann man so das Backup direkt auf der anderen Maschine starten. "lxc copy" kenne ich, aber geht das auch inkrementell?
<NTQ> Ich hab auch zfs send und zfs receive gefunden. Das sieht schon ziemlich gut aus, aber ich hatte gehofft da gibt es vielleicht schon fertige Skripte, die die Kombination aus LXC und ZFS hier direkt handhaben können. Notfalls schreib ich mir selbst was.
<dadrc> Soweit ich weiß, gibt's für LXC nichts fertiges
<jimsio> hey, beim recherchieren finde ich bzgl. mnt vs media: mnt - temporäre user mounts. media für removable media. - nun will ich eine partition auf einer internen festplatte dauerhaft mounten. was nehm ich da?
<k1l> mnt
<leszek> jimsio: im Grunde ganz egal. Du kannst auch einen eigenen Ordner kreiren. Da in /media aber udisks automatisch sachen mountet, wie Wechselmedien, würde ich evtl. doch einen Unterordner in /mnt erstellen
<jimsio> intuitiv hätte ich das auch gesagt. danke euch
<geser> NTQ: vielleicht wäre drbd was für dich, damit kannst du block-Devices in Echtzeit auf andere Server spiegeln.
<NTQ>  geser: Klingt interessant, ist aber hier nicht mehr möglich. zfs ist bereits eingerichtet und die System laufen damit.
<NTQ> Ich werde dann was eigenes basteln.
<k1l> NTQ: kannst auch in #lxcontainers fragen
<NTQ> Ich war bisher immer in #lxc. Da sind sie aber nicht so gesprächig. Warte schon seit ein paar Tagen auf Antwort. Dann probier ich es mal noch dort.
<lahmer> hallo leute
<lahmer> hier meine Frage: kann mir jemand bitte sagen wie der DD befwhl mit komprimierung geht. ich möchte eine partition sichern dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/tmp/test.img
<k1l> lahmer: siehe hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dd/#Image-einer-Partition-sichern
<le_bot> Title: dd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> dort ist auch beschrieben was man beachten muss und wie man das komprimierte dann wieder einspielt
<lahmer> werd ich mal lesen danke
<geser> NTQ: drbd wäre eine Schicht unter dem zfs (also zwischen Partition/LVM und Dateisystem). Ich weiß leider nicht, ob man das noch nachträglich zwischenschieben kann. Ansonsten bräuchtest du ein Wartungsfenster für ein paar mv-Befehle.
<NTQ> geser: Na ich glaube ich bleibe lieber bei zfs send und receive. Mit drbd kann ich ja erst mal auf einem anderen Server herumspielen und lernen, wenn hier mal unnütze Hardware herumfliegt
<geser> NTQ: zfs send und receive kann auch vorteilhaft sein, da du dann eine gewisse Zeit hättest zwischen den Backups um mögliche Pannen zu retten. Bei drbd wird jede Änderung sofort auf die anderen Nodes repliziert (auch die unbeabsichtigten).
<NTQ> Ja, das wäre dann ja kein Backup mehr.
<NTQ> Mein Skript kann bisher lokal Snapshots aller Container machen und sie nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder löschen. Falls man mal in einem Container etwas versemmelt, kann man so ein sehr schnelles Restore machen. Gleichzeitig wird der neuste Snapshot auf den anderen LXC Host kopiert, falls da noch kein Container mit dem Namen existiert. Falls doch, wird mit zfs send/receive die Differenz übertragen.
<NTQ> Am letzten Teil mit zfs send/receive bin ich gerade. Der Rest läuft gut.
<NTQ> Bevor ich einen Snapshot mache, fahre ich den Container immer sauber runter und danach wieder hoch, damit alles konsistent ist. Und das geht ja innerhalb von Sekunden.
<NTQ> Ich könnte auch stateful Snapshots machen, aber das wäre bei uns hier übertrieben. Das kann ich immer noch optional einbauen, wenn ich Lust hab.
<MultiStorm> tomreyn: hello ...
<MultiStorm> tomreyn: ich habe mal eine frage an dich, ich habe ja meinen MySQL server so konfiguriert, wie du es angeratten hattest, ich hoffe du erinnerst dich, allerdings sehe bemerke ich allerdins ein komisches verhalten brauche ich für die Verbindung eine Zertifikats datei?
<koegs> MultiStorm: du brauchst einen public key, keine zertifikate
<MultiStorm> koegs: wie oder wo bekomme ich den ?
<MultiStorm> koegs: ist das das ? => https://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/OpenSSH_Public_Key_Authentifizierung_unter_Ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: OpenSSH Public Key Authentifizierung unter Ubuntu – Thomas-Krenn-Wiki (at www.thomas-krenn.com)
<MultiStorm> ich bin halt deswegen verwirrt, weil es mal geht und mal nicht, noch merkwürdiger, speicher ich die passwörrter geht es bisher immer ...
<koegs> MultiStorm: jetzt denk doch mal kurz in Ruhe nach warum es mit gespeicherten Passwörtern immer geht...
<koegs> MultiStorm: und ohne die seite ganz gelesen zu haben, scheint es Public Key Auth bei SSH zu beschreiben, ja
<MultiStorm> koegs: naja es liegt sicher nicht an einer fehleingabe des Passworts
<MultiStorm> zu langsam ?
<koegs> MultiStorm: wie immer gilt, was sollen wir da ohne logs zu sagen???
<MultiStorm> ja das ist das problem, der SQL Server scheint das nicht zu protokollieren, jedenfalls habe ich keine logs gefunden
<MultiStorm> mir ist schon klar das ihr nicht raten könnt, ich wollte ja auch eigentlich nur wissen ob eine SSH keyfile benötigt wird :-)
<koegs> MultiStorm: du musst entweder ein Passwort benutzen oder einen Keyfile anlegen und den Public Teil auf dem Server anlegen. Der Privat Key verlässt nie den Client.
<tsal> moin!
<jokrebel> namd
<tsal> Ich versuche aus einem größerem verzeichnisbaum ein tarball zu erstellen, allerdings wird der prozess immer vom OOM killer abgeschossen. Und das obwohl noch jede menge ram und swap frei sind. Was macht man da am besten?
<Frickelpit> den Verzeichnisbaum aufsplitten in kleine tar-Pakete mit Kompression und dann alle zusammen in ein tar packen evtl?
<tsal> jo werd ich wohl versuchen
<tsal> verstehe ja nicht wie das system OOM sein kann wenn noch 5 GB speicher frei sind
<ppq> vermutung: irgendwas mit /tmp und tmpfs
<ppq> aber eigentlich sollte tar dort von sich aus nicht hinschreiben, iirc
<k1l_> was ist das denn für ein verzeichnisbaum und wie liest du den ein, damit der oom killer anspringt?
<ppq> tsal, machst du das per GUI oder CLI?
<ppq> wenn ersteres, probier mal letzteres, das muss auf jeden fall funktionieren
<tsal> per cli.
<tsal> Im prinzip ist das ein windows userverzeichnis, so 100 000 dateien, um 80 GB
<tsal> und ich lese es mit tar -cv pfad/zum/verzeichnis | pigz -1 > userbackup.tgz ein
<ppq> hm, gleiches verhalten wenn du tar direkt das kompromieren machen lässt?
<tsal>  /tmp scheint nur so 150kB drin zu haben
<tsal> puh, werd ich jetzt mal ausprobieren. 
<Longbottom> tsal: Kann das Dateisystem in dass du schreibst so große Dateien? Manche können nur maximal 4GB große Dateien.
<tsal> ext4, sollte eigentlich gehen
<tsal> Hier ist der output von so einem OOM kill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23990428/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tsal> kompression ohne pigz läuft noch, mal gucken ob es auch abgeschossen wird. Dauert halt viel länger
<ppq> tsal, ahja, terminal abgeschossen und nicht tar/pigz. dann hat das was mit der pipe zu tun
<ppq> vermute mal ein problem mit pigz
<tsal> hm, ich dachte das abgeschossene programm ist nicht immer das schuldige
<ppq> joa, eben
<tsal> hm, was macht man da? pigz nicht mehr benutzen?
<tsal> gibt es einen guten weg herauszufinden was genau da schief geht?
<k1l_> tsal: könnte sein, dass da mit dem datenstream nicht ordentlich umgegangen wird und stattdessen der ram volläuft.
<tsal> kann sein, sah aber nicht so aus bei der beobachtung mit htop
<tsal> kann natürlich sein, dass es für einige zeit ok funktioniert, und dann plötzlich eine riesige ram menge anfordert
<tsal> Ok, war wohl nicht pigz
<tsal> mit tar -cvzf ist es genauso passiert
<tsal> diesmal "Feb 13 20:55:01 vdrserv kernel: [1387936.147140] cron invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x26000c0, order=2, oom_score_adj=0"
<tsal> aber ergebnis dasselbe: bash abgeschossen
<ppq> huh
<ppq> probier's mal mit --hard-dereference 
<ppq> quelle: http://serverfault.com/a/8734
<le_bot> Title: linux - Why does "tar -cSf file.tar source" run out of memory? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<tsal> läuft. Habs wieder über pigz laufen lassen damit man auf das ergebnis nicht zu lang warten muss.
<ppq> wars das tatsächlich? ok
<tsal> nein, jetzt wurde es abgeschossen 
<tsal> "Feb 13 21:07:40 vdrserv kernel: [1388692.377255] sh invoked oom-killer: gfp_mask=0x26000c0, order=2, oom_score_adj=0"
<tsal> dasselbe ergebnis
<tsal> puhhh
<k1l_> was sagt denn "free -m"?
<tsal> während es läuft oder nachdem es abgeschossen wurde?
<tsal> zweiteres ist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23990580/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tsal> hm, vielleicht ist der speicher fragmentiert? Die kiste läuft seit 16 tagen.
<tsal> ich würde den rechner ja neu starten, aber das geht erst morgen abend.
<jokrebel> Uptime ist alles! ;-) gute Nacht
<tsal> jokrebel: gute nacht!
<ppq> tsal, bei RAM spielt das keine rolle, der ist (wie der name schon sagt) wirklich wahlfrei :)
<tsal> naja, vielleicht sind nur kleine stücke übrig, sodass es nicht genug am stück alloziieren kann
<ppq> da gibt's kein "am stück"
<tsal> bei 5GB frei eigentlich schwer vorstellbar...
<ppq> tsal, guck mal mit strace was tar da macht
<ppq> am besten dann kompression mit tar damit es nur einen prozess gibt
<tsal> problem ist halt: wenn der tab abgeschossen wird ist die strace ausgabe weg.
<tsal> oder soll ich die in eine datei schreiben lassen?
<ppq> jo
<tsal> trace läuft
<tsal> das kann jetzt dauern... es hat durch das tracen einiges an geschwindigkeit eingebüßt
<ppq> tsal, wenn es zu langsam ist, kannst du ja auch tar -v nutzen und dessen ausgabe in ne datei umleiten, ist sicherlich schneller
<ppq> so kannst du wenigstens gucken ob es immer bei der selben datei passiert
<tsal> ah, ne jetzt wurde es abgeschossen.
<tsal> hat doch nicht so lang gedauert
<tsal> letzte 2 zeilen: read(8, "\34\21Z\325\262\314&\241/a\351\206\316O\320\357\16\232\32\25\341\217|W\17\332K|\16\17P\204"..., 10240) = 10240
<tsal> write(4, "\34\21Z\325\262\314&\241/a\351\206\316O\320\357\16\232\32\25\341\217|W\17\332K|\16\17P\204"..., 10240Process 1929 detached
<tsal>  <detached ...>
<tsal> hm ich lass es mit tar -v laufen und schau ob es an derselben datei anhält
<tsal> ok, es bleibt nicht an derselben datei stehen
<ppq> versuch mal die allein zu komprimieren
<tsal> ppq: welche meinst du jetzt?
<dreamon> Kann man eine Luks Datei auch mit dem Filemanager einbinden? Laut wiki ja. Nur wie geht das? Verwende thunar
<ppq> tsal, nevermind, hab das "nicht" überlesen.. sollte auch ins bett
<tsal> ich werde es nochmal ohne tmux probieren, und vertag es dann wohl bis nach neustart morgen
<ppq> dreamon, der erkennt die nur, wenn sie direkt in der partition liegen. dateibasierte container gehen afaik nicht direkt im dateimanager
<dreamon> WIKI: LUKS-Geräte können aber in GUI komfortabel per Maus-Klick eingebunden werden. Das Passwort kann dabei im Falle von GNOME im Schlüsselbund, bei KDE in der KDE Brieftasche hinterlegt werden, sodass LUKS-Geräte ohne extra Abfrage eingehängt werden können.Unter GNOME kann man LUKS-Geräte mittels des GVFS (Gnome Virtual File System) einbinden.
<ppq> jo, wie gesagt
<dreamon> Aha. Ok, dann halt auf die händische
<ppq> einfach ein script anlegen
<ppq> ggf. noch einen starter per .desktop file
<dreamon> jo. Danke
<tsal> hm, interresant. Ohne tmux läuft es... noch...
<tsal> der tmux tab in dem ich die ausgabe mit tail -f angesehen habe wurde vom oomkiller abgeschossen
<tomreyn> dreamon: wenn du das regelm#ßig brauchst könntest du dir ein loop device mit der luks-datei in fstab schreiben mit user-option und nicht-automatischem mount. dann sollte es im dateimanager autauchen und durch nen klick darauf sollte dann der popup erscheinen. denke ich. ;)
<tsal> tar läuft aber weiter... da es ausserhalb tmux läuft
<tomreyn> *passwort-popup
<tsal> ja ich würde sagen tmux ist schuld...
<tsal> so, tar ist durchgelaufen, tmux hat alle tabs bis auf einen vom oomkiller abschießen lassen
<tsal> geheimnis gelöst würd ich sagen
<tsal> vielen dank an alle die mir bei der fehlersuche geholfen haben!
<tsal> so, schlafenszeit. Gn8!
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-14
<juliy> hey :) noch jemand hier zu so später stunde?
<juliy> ups, da war ich weg
<teiling88> was ist korrekt "service apache2 restart" oder "systemctl restart apache2" ? :-)
<LetoThe2nd> teiling88: 14.04: ersteres, 16.04: letzteres. also beides.
<teiling88> ok also service ist jetzt nicht irgendwie deprecated oder so
<teiling88> nutze Ubuntu 16.04
<teiling88> ah ok
<teiling88> thx
<LetoThe2nd> teiling88: naja was heisst deprecated. es gehört halt zu upstart, und upstart wurde in neuen releases durch systemd ersetzt.
<teiling88> ah ok danke dir :-)
<LetoThe2nd> np
<geser> teiling88: "service" ist ein Wrapper für alle Init-Systeme. Es ruft intern dann das richtige auf, d.h. du kannst es auch auf systemd-Systemen weiterhin nutzen.
<teiling88> danke @geser :-)
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ah, again what learned :)
<jokrebel> what?
<geser> vor allem wenn man unterschiedliche Systeme nutzt, hat es den Vorteil, dass man sich nicht merken muss, wie der korrekte Aufruf auf dem jeweiligen System lautet
<LetoThe2nd> geser: ja, jein. sehe ich zwar anders, aber im sinne der fragestellung ist die antwort gut.
<ShiroNeko> Hi, da ich öfter japanischen text eingeben muss, habe ich ibus + anthy installiert. da ich mit ibus nun öfter probleme habe bei mssh, filezilla etc ... was könnte ich als alternative verwenden
<ShiroNeko> anthy würde ich dabei gerne beibehalten
<ShiroNeko> ubuntu mate 16.04 LTS
<leszek> ShiroNeko: Wir haben Benutzer bei Maui und Neptune die mit fcitx gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben
<leszek> das bietet auch ein frontend für gtk2. Das sollte also gut in den Mate Desktop integrierbar sein
<koegs> und was man grad so list, sollte man wohl von anthy zuj mozc wechsel
<koegs> +n
<ShiroNeko> koegs: warum sollte man wechseln?
<koegs> ShiroNeko: weil überall steht das anthy nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird
<ShiroNeko> fcitx und mozc scheint wohl zu funktionieren, auch wenn anthy etwas angehemer war ... aber eher gewohnheitssache
<ShiroNeko> hauptsache weg von ibus =)
<wh00p> Moin
<wh00p> Jemand eine Idee wie ich ubuntu von 32 auf 64Bit bekomme? Das System ist komplett verschluesselt, deswegen 
<Frickelpit> neu installieren
<wh00p> Das wollte ich vermeiden, werde aber wohl nicht drum herum kommen 
<jokrebel> wh00p: alles was Du brauchst sichern - mit 64 bit neu aufsetzen - die wichtigen Dateien zurückspielen
<wh00p> repos auf 64 bit umstellen und nach upgrade grub updaten wird wohl nichts/ zu dirty ;D
<k1l_> wh00p: nein
<coajaxial> Guten Abend
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-15
<Guest46607> Guten Morgen 
<Rolfi> Hallo! Unter Ubuntu 16.04 möchte ich einen anderen Druckertreiber als vorgesehen installieren.
<sdx23> !xy
<le_bot> Du hast ein Problem X und glaubst, Y ist eine Methode, um dieses Problem zu lösen. Deshalb fragst du nach Y, obwohl du nach X fragen solltest.
<Rolfi> Der in der Anleitung http://kilobyte.bplaced.net/drucker-in-ubuntu-installieren-anleitung/ Schritt zwischen "Hinzufügen" und
<le_bot> Title: Drucker in Ubuntu installieren – Anleitung (at kilobyte.bplaced.net)
<Rolfi> "Neuer Drucker" wird aber immer überschlagen. Wie bekomme ich diesen Zwischenschritt?
<Rolfi> Nach "Gerät wählen" komme ich immer gleich auf "Drucker beschreiben". Der entscheidende Zwischenschritt wird übergangen.
<Rolfi> Habe Drucker Kyocera FS 1020D. Das Drucken mit dem vorgesehenen Treiber dauert bis zu 3 min pro Seite. Speicherereweiterung auf 264 hat keinen Effekt. 
<Rolfi> Im Internet wird bei diesem Problem auf älteren Websites ein Treiber hpijs-pcl5e.ppd empfohlen. Wie krieg ich den installiert?
<NTQ> Kann ich mir im Terminal das Changelog eines bestimmten Paketes ansehen?
<k1l> NTQ: apt-listchanges angucken
<NTQ> k1l: Laut Beschreibung kann das nur das Changelog zwischen aktueller und nächster Version anzeigen. Kann es auch ältere Changelogs anzeigen?
<geser> NTQ: apt changelog $PAKETNAME
<geser> ansonsten ist für installierte Programme das changelog in /usr/share/doc/$PAKETNAME/changelog.Debian.gz (teilweise auch nur changelog.gz) zu finden
<NTQ> cool, danke
<NTQ> warum steht das nicht in man apt? Oder wo findet man das sonst?
<geser> NTQ: ist in "man apt-get" erwähnt oder auch in lokalen Changelogs, die gekürzt wurden: # For older changelog entries, run 'apt-get changelog libapt-pkg5.0'
<geser> und da man versucht die verschiedenen apt-* Befehle in "apt" zu integrieren, geht es auch über "apt" direkt
<tispokes> hi
<tispokes> Bekommt man die Bashcompletion auch für ein eignees Shell Skipt hin?
<k1l> pack es in /home/user/bin 
<tispokes> hab es in /usr/local/bin
<tispokes> aber ich meine auch die übergebenen parameter, z.b. start oder stop, sprich $1
<tispokes> Im shell z.b. über case, werden die möglichen Parameter definiert
<LetoThe2nd> tispokes: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/tabexpansion.html
<le_bot> Title: An Introduction to Programmable Completion (at tldp.org)
<tispokes> LetoThe2nd: danke
<LetoThe2nd> tispokes: have fun
<tispokes> hmm, da wird aber immer von vorhandenen Dateien ausgegangen, ich meinte aber wirklich aus dem script, bspw. /usr/bin/lampe als shellscript mit case gibts dort an) und aus), wenn ich lampe[tab][tab] eingebe soll dann eben "an" und "aus" ausgegeben werden
<tispokes> ah ne, vergiss es, gefunden
<LetoThe2nd> :-)
<dreamon> Hab ein lock wenn ich in die Paketverwaltung gehe. Trotz reboot. Laut wiki soll ich schauen was da läuft → sudo lsof /var/cache/apt/archives/lock → lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfsd-fuse file system /run/user/1000/gvfs →  Output information may be incomplete.
<dreamon> Aber das hilft nicht weiter.
<k1l_> guck mal bei "ps ax" ob ein dpkg oder apt läuft
<dreamon>  → /usr/bin/perl /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.4.0-62-generic.postinst configure
<dreamon> seltsam hab nur rebootet.. das er da auch schon was mit dpkg macht ist mir neu
<dreamon> Ah jetzt gehts wieder.. Was er da wohl gemacht hat?
<k1l_> das sieht nach kernel install aus.
<thinker_> Hallo Leute, wenn ich via Dateimanager diverse Dateien ausgeschnitten habe um sie auf eine externe HDD zu packen, diese dann mittendrin die Verbindung verliert und nicht alle Dateien korrekt drauf sind. Habe ich dann noch irgendwie die Möglichkeit an die kompletten Dateien zu kommen?
<ppq> thinker_, er löscht eine datei eigentlich erst dann, wenn er sie komplett geschrieben hat
<ppq> wenn du die verbliebenen sachen rüberschiebst, sollte am ende alles komplett sein
<ppq> oh, schon wech
<tispokes> Juhu noch jemand da? Kurze Frage zu Crontab, find grad nix mehr in google, müde. ich hab einen eintrag @reboot, der startet einen daemon, wenn ich den per hand starte mach ich ein & dahinter, da er ja dauerhaft läuft, im crontab auch?
<tomreyn> ja
<tispokes> danke, alles andere wäre mir auch spanisch vorgekommen
<tomreyn> ein richtiger daemon würde das selbst machen (sich von der konsole abkoppeln), aber der ja anscheinend nicht.
<ppq> oft gibt's dafür ne command line option
<tispokes> eben :-)
<tispokes> müsste ich im quellcode schauen, vllt find ich was, aber so tuts das erstmal, danke
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-16
<hahaha_> oi
<tobias_> hello
<tojoko> hi
<tojoko> jmd. da der scala nutzt?
<DaVu> tojoko: abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht in Scala programmieren kann....ist deine Frage nachher auf Ubuntu zurück zu führen oder eher auf Support in der Programmiersprache an sich?
<tojoko> DaVu, hehe, guter Einwand. Nein, es geht um die Installation einer aktuellen Version unter ubuntu 14.04 - binaries gibt's hier https://www.scala-lang.org/download/install.html - auch ein paar warme Worte zur path variablen. Leider mal wieder keine genauen Installationsanleitungen.
<le_bot> Title: Install | The Scala Programming Language (at www.scala-lang.org)
<tojoko> auf stackexchange gibt es tipps, das ganze einfach unter downloads zu entpacken und die variablen entsprechend zu setzen. Halte das aber für keine saubere Lösung. Und damit wären wir mal wieder bei einem grundsätzlichen ubuntu problem.
<sdx23> gibts doch als paket http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=scala
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- scala (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<DaVu> und die Version aus den Paketquellen hilft dir nicht?
<DaVu> In den Paketquellen ist 2.11 enthalten
<tojoko> sdx23, ja, aber das war version 2.9.2 und die wirft fehlermeldungen mit aktuellen Java versionen - worauf ich aber nicht verzichten möchte.
<DaVu> ah, ich sehe...du redest von 14.04
<tojoko> DaVu, fuer 14.04? weil bei mir nimmt er immer eine alte version.
<DaVu> jajaja...sorry :D
<DaVu> Ich schaue hier gerade auf 16.04
<DaVu> tut mir leid
<sdx23> tja, was erwartest du, bei einer ~3 Jahre alten Ubuntu Version.
<tojoko> sdx23, long time support? Und ich war vor gut einem jahr auf der ubucon und hatte den Eindruck, alle nutzen noch diese Version. ^^ - verstehe auch das problem nicht ganz, da einen neue Version einzufügen.
<leszek> lts sprich du kriegst nie neue versionen
<leszek> ausnahme browser 
<leszek> und kernel
<DaVu> och, da gibt es noch ein paar andere Beispiele. Kodi 16 hat es auch nicht in die 14.04 paketquellen geschafft ;)
<DaVu> da war bei 15.x Schluss
<tojoko> DaVu, dafür mag es ja mitunter auch gute Gründe geben.
<DaVu> kann sein, ja. Möchte ich nicht ausschließen
<sdx23> tojoko: long term support heisst genau das, sicherheitsluecken werden gefixt. Wenn du neue Software willst, musst du updaten. Ist so.
<tojoko> sdx23, ja, ist ja gut, ich glaubs ja auch - aber ich habe im moment 250 mb frei. ^^ die ssd liegt im regal, will aber noch eingebaut werden ...
<NTQ> Vielleicht ist hier noch ein ZFS/LXD-Spezi anwesend. Hab da ein Problem: http://serverfault.com/questions/832939/backup-lxd-container-to-an-other-lxd-host ;-)
<le_bot> Title: lxc - Backup LXD container to an other LXD host - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<micha_> nabend
<tispokes_> wer von euch nutzt die Konsole in deutsch?
 * ppq  
<k1l_> ist doch der standard, wenn man es nicht umgestellt hat
<k1l_> also auf desktop systemen, die dann auch deutsch eingestellt sind
<tispokes_> ok,  schaut mal bitte bei "cut --help" fehlt beim output-delimiter bei euch auch das T? :D
<tispokes_> damit funktioniert auch die bashcompletion nicht, im englsichen fehlt das T nicht
<ppq>       --ouput-delimiter=ZKETTE  ZKETTE als Ausgabetrennzeichen benutzen;
<ppq> steht bei mir
<k1l_> du meinst "ouput"?
<tispokes_> jap, und das it falsch, so funktioniert der Parameter nicht
<tispokes_> *ist
<k1l_> tispokes_: du kannst auch einfach "LANG=C" vor befehle schreiben, dann kommen die in englisch. und ja da ist ein typo im help text
<k1l_> wird sicher bei curl upstream auch falsch sein
<tispokes_> hab mich letztens totgesucht warum das nicht geht :D weil ichs immer mit der bash_completion gemacht hab
<ppq> uh, stimmt, da ist der typo auch drin
<tispokes_> k1l_: wollt nru wissen ob ich zu doof bin ;-)
<tispokes_> bei curl find ich kein Fehler?!
<ppq> curl, cut, ist doch fast das gleiche
<k1l_> oh sorry, cut. war mein typo
<tispokes_> Hab noch ne blöde Frage, wenn ich in der bash mit su auf nen anderen Benutzer wechseln, und nochmal und nochmal usw. Kann ich irgendwie sehen wo ich hergekommen bin, bzw welche die ursprüngliche Bash ist?
<koala_man> ps -p $PPID
<ppq> oder pstree
<tispokes_> dankesehr
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-17
<rentier> Servus, irgendwas ist hier komisch mit meim LibreOffice
<rentier> Ich starte Calc und es versucht die letzten gestern nbeim Runterfahren geöffneten Dateien zu finden
<rentier> aber die eine findet es nicht, weil es nach dem falschen Dateinahmen sucht, nämlich den richtigen irgendwie noch um eion paar Zeichen und ein zusätzliches .ods verlängert
<rentier> dann kommen ein par Fehler was er angeblich wg fehlender Rechte nicht öffnen kann
<rentier> und das merkwürdigste: in der einzigen Tabelle, die er öffnen kann, sioond die ganzen Formeln vermurkst
<rentier> Das hatte ich gestern schon
<rentier> da steht jetzt vor jeder Formel "of:]"
<rentier> und jede Zelladresse ist in eckigen Klammern mit Punkt, also [.D4] statt D4
<nagetier> Kann ein zip-Archiv mit fehlenden Parts entpackt werden? Wenn ich danach suche, werden immer Informationen zu rar ausgegeben, zu zip finde ich nichts.
<nagetier> 7-Zip tat es
<NTQ> Hat hier jemand eine schöne Idee zu meiner Frage hier? http://serverfault.com/questions/832939/backup-lxd-container-to-an-other-lxd-host
<le_bot> Title: lxc - Backup LXD container to an other LXD host - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<geser> NTQ: vielleicht hilft das weiter https://github.com/lxc/lxd/commit/189641641f1effe9d53449d3e0a14f08b91bff69 (entstammt ähnlichen Fragestellungen wie deiner)
<le_bot> Title: implement `lxd import` · lxc/lxd@1896416 · GitHub (at github.com)
<maredebianum1> Ich bekomme immer eine segfault-Meldung, wenn ich in evince auf einen Link klicke. Chromium ist hier default, weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich es debuggen kann (xdg-open oder sowas)?
<NTQ> geser: oh, klingt sehr interessant. Danke. Ich teste das gleich mal aus.
<tomreyn> maredebianum1: installier evince-dbg und gdb, dann ruf evince mittels gdb auf und lass es crashen.
<tomreyn> maredebianum1: welche ubuntu-version und welche architektur hast du da?
<NTQ> Schade, selbst in den Backports gibt es kein lxd import/export
<NTQ> ah, oh, doch :-D
<maredebianum1> tomreyn: U16LTS hier, und der "crash" wird von chromium reported, das den Link öffnen soll. Chromium läuft soweit, auch weiter, aber ein neuer Tab/Fenster mit dem Link tut halt nicht.
<tomreyn> maredebianum1: dann lad die pdf-datei (?) doch mal nur runter und öffne sie mit evince
<ShiroNeko> habe mir /ust/bin/apt update in die crontab eingetragen und bekomme seitdem die meldung WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.. doch besser apt-get update eintragen?
<ShiroNeko> oder lässt sich die meldung auch anderweitig loswerden?
<tomreyn> ShiroNeko: doch besser "apt-get update" eintragen. oder den umstand dass sich die optionen von apt zukünftig ändern können (weiterhin) ignorieren und die warnung nach /dev/null umleiten
<ShiroNeko> tomreyn: ich hab in der crontab > /dev/null hinter dem apt update, 
<tomreyn> aber nicht 2>/dev/null
<tomreyn> warnungen gehen nach stderr raus
<maredebianum1> tomreyn:  danke, im crashreport sehe ich die commandline, die nach Bereinigung von escaped spaces auch soweit funktioniert: /usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser --enable-pinc --disk-cache-dir=/tmp/chromium-cache-username $URL
<tomreyn> nicht nach stdout
<tomreyn> maredebianum1: wenn du also den eben gepasteten befehl mit der korrekten aufrufst dann crasht nichts?
<maredebianum1>  tomreyn: genau, so geht problemlos auf der commandline
<maredebianum1> tomreyn: Der Stacktrace liefert "chromium-browser crashed with SIGABRT in base::debug::BreakDebugger()" und damit zeigt der Bug #1471645 auf ein App-Armor-Problem. Werde ich mal eruieren gehen, das ist wohl die Richtung...
<tomreyn> maredebianum1: viel erfolg dann. chromium-bugs zu debuggen ist aufgrund der komplexität die in webbrowserb heutzutage steckt kein vergnügen. allein die debug symbols sind über hundert mb groß.
<maredebianum1> tomreyn:  s/chromium-bugs/app armor defaults/, also eher die Standard-Systemkonfiguration failed hier.
<tomreyn> webb apparmor noch mit dazu kommt machts das nicht weniger komplex ;)
<tomreyn> *wenn
<tomreyn> aber es kann schon sein - da hast du recht - dass das nur eine apparmor-einschränkung ist.
<tomreyn> bin mir aber nicht sicher obs ne gute idee ist der in dem bugreport empfohlenen vorgehensweise zu folgen und die beschränkungen gegen chromium zu relaxen
<tomreyn> ich würde eher drauf verzcihten pdf-dateien "im browser" öffnen zu wollen
<maredebianum1> tomreyn: umgekehrt: url aus PDF im browser öffnen. Meh, apparmor kann nicht reload/restart, jetzt muss ich wohl noch wieder bei sytemd gucken, was da kaputt ist?!?
<tomreyn> ahso, das wurde (mir?) bisher nicht so wirklich klar. na ja, viel erfolg, ich bin mal afk.
<NTQ> geser: Ich bin mal einen Schritt weiter gekommen, aber jetzt hänge ich schon wieder wo anders. Ich hab deswegen noch ein Update gemacht: http://serverfault.com/q/832939/400810
<le_bot> Title: lxc - Backup LXD container to an other LXD host - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<geser> NTQ: da muss ich passen. Ich habe nur ähnliche Issues wie du sie hast gefunden und die wurden mit Verweis auf auf "lxd import" geschlossen: https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2286 https://github.com/lxc/lxd/issues/2302
<le_bot> Title: How to restore a single container from backup zfs snapshot · Issue #2286 · lxc/lxd · GitHub (at github.com)
<geser> wie man an diese "serialized version of container config on the filesystem" rankommt, habe ich noch nicht gefunden
<NTQ> geser: Ich hab es gerade eben herausgefunden.
<NTQ> geser: Nachdem ich von Version 2.0.8 auf 2.8.0 geupdatet hatte, haben die backup.yaml-Dateien natürlich noch gefehlt. Wenn man einen Container aber einmal stoppt und wieder startet, dann ist die Datei da.
<NTQ> Einmal Snapshot machen reicht nicht aus, weil die backup.yaml erst nach der Erstellung des Snapshots erstellt wird.
<NTQ> Ich glaube so komme ich weiter.
<soc> hi
<soc> ich bin ziemlich genervt von anwendungen, die glauben, dass sie so furchtbar besonders sind, dass sie sich nicht an die XDG base directory spec halten müssen
<soc> ich würde das gerne abstellen, und dazu erst mal gerne loggen, welche anwnedungen direct in $HOME schreiben
<soc> gibt es da ein werkzeug für?
<NTQ> soc: Das nervt mich auch oft. Sogar nicht versteckte Ordner. Bei mir: rosegarden, My Web Sites, My Digital Edition, Lightworks, ti
<ppq> soc, incron klingt vielversprechend
<ppq> http://inotify.aiken.cz/?section=incron&page=doc&lang=en
<le_bot> Title: inotify - get your file system supervised (at inotify.aiken.cz)
<ppq> paket heißt auch incron
<soc> interessant
<soc> ppq: mhhh, eher inotify direkt oder?
<ppq> gehört dazu, jo
<soc> das andere scheint ein crontool z sein
<soc> s/z/zu/
<soc> dachte eher an sowas wie strace
<ppq> naja, ist unglpcklich benannt, weil es event- und nicht zeitbasiert ist
<soc> ok, weitere frage: wenn ich einen groben überblick habe ... was ist der beste weg zu verhindern, dass direkt in mein home geschrieben wird?
<soc> unix permissions sind naheliegend, aber ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das nicht unerwartete seiteneffekte hat
<soc> SELinux?
<frostschutz> mir wird immer frecherweise ein ~/Desktop erstellt das ich nicht will/brauche... aber ich hab kapituliert :D
<leszek> frostschutz: müsstest dem aus der xdg-dirs raushauen
<leszek> *den
<leszek> frostschutz: schau mal hier ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs . Wenn du dort den XDG_DESKTOP_DIR komplett auskommentierst, sollte er nicht erneut erstellt werden denke ich
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-18
<pkzip> wo stelle ich was ein, wenn in die textkonsole gebootet werden soll und nicht in den grafikbildschirm?
<k1l_> multiuser.target setzen
<k1l_> pkzip: sudo systemctl set-default multi-user.target
<pkzip> ahso, dachte an /etc/default/grub
<k1l_> du kannst das auch als kernel parameter setzen
<k1l_> systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<pkzip> dachte an GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="text"
<pkzip> und GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<k1l_> text geht seit systemd nicht mehr. deswegen nenne ich dir auch die systemd befehle
<pkzip> ahsö
<pkzip> also als cmdline hinten dran?
<k1l_> entweder setzt das du das direkt mit systemd, oder du packst es kernel parameter in den grub. deine entscheidung
<pkzip> ok, ich teste mal
<ralfi_123> guten morgen, ich habe bei meinem Dual Boot system windows gestartet und mit dem Ruhezustand verlassen. nun geht mein system nicht mehr an, ich seh kein Grub nur ein Cursor blinkt. Mache mir jetzt gerade eine LiveUSB Stick, reicht es aus wenn ich das Ddateisystem überprüfe oder muss ich den GRUB neu schreiben oder evtl sogar die Herstelldaten von Windows löschen? Gruß
<ralfi_123> sorry leute vergesst es, hab den fehler gefunden, es war noch ein anderer USB Stick drin.....
<nagetier> :) sehr schön
<Fuchs> ix
<Fuchs> sorry
<ShiroNeko> linux-mint
<k1l_> !mint
<le_bot> Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<ShiroNeko> k1l_: sorry, vertippt
<k1l_> yep, support halt nicht hier drin, ne? :)
<ShiroNeko> ist klar
<ShiroNeko> mal zu multiuser und USB Sticks/HDDs. Wie kann ich sicherstellen dass der jeweils aktiv angemeldete user auch den stick gemounted bekommt. habe häufiger das problem, wenn zwei user angemeldet sind, dass ubunut versucht den stick für user B zu mounten, obwohl User A den Rechner gerade aktiv nutzt
<ShiroNeko> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Glaube da würde ich hier anfangen (und evtl. automount abschalten) - https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Automount/
<le_bot> Title: Automount › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ShiroNeko> nagetier: im filenamanger, in meinem fall caja, wären sie dann aber noch erkennbar und würden bei zugriff dann gemounted?
<nagetier> Dann sollte(!) der Stick, die Platte erkannt werden und im Dateimanager auftauchen, und der Benutzer, der sie verwenden will, hängt sie händisch ein
<nagetier> ShiroNeko: Kann es mir nicht anders vorstellen
<ShiroNeko> dann teste ich mal, danke =)
<k1l_> das regelt gvfs
<nagetier> Oder man biegt an udev..
<nagetier> oder das
<k1l_> ich weiß nur nciht, ob die mint jungs das richtig hinbekommen.
<ShiroNeko> k1l_: ich bin ja nicht auf mint, das bezog sich eher auf eine test vm
<ShiroNeko> aktiv nutze ich ubuntu mate 16.04.2 LTS
<Wishpacker> moin
<Wishpacker> gibts nen android emulator für ubuntu? bei google konnte ich nichts passendes finden
<k1l_> du meinst um adroid apps laufen zu lassen?
<Wishpacker> vorzugsweise komplett? damit ich auch den s planner und so nutzen kann
<k1l_> warum nutzt du nicht den sync zu dem server wo der kram gespeichert wird? wie z.b. google kalender in thunderbird?
<k1l_> chrome kann wohl android apps laufen lassen. dann gibts die android sdk. und dann dieses genymotion ding.
<Wishpacker> aber des genymotion kostet ja was
<k1l_> wenn du nur auf deinen kalender und termine zugreifen willst, dann ist das eh quatsch extra android apps nutzen zu wollen
<Wishpacker> nene ich dachte nur so dass des in einem geht. spiele und mein kalender
<uniCATx> kann mir jemand helfen, den backup für ubuntu xfce einzurichten?
<k1l_> !backup
<le_bot> Informationen zu Backup finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Backup
<uniCATx> k1l_, gibt es vielleicht eine Empfehlung für XFCE? aus Deiner Sicht?
<k1l_> xfce hat da doch erstmal wenig mit zu tun
<uniCATx> ok. bei mate wird DejaDup verwendet.
<uniCATx> kann ich in dieses Programm "investieren"?
<uniCATx> etwas einfaches reicht
<jokrebel> uniCATx: DejaDup ist einfach. Ich bin zufrieden damit
<nagetier> Die Frage ist ja erst einmal, was willst du sichern.. Datenbestände oder Systemdaten?
<uniCATx> jokrebel, wenn Du das sagst :)
<nagetier> Also kann das OS online sein oder muss man eine Live-Version nutzen
<uniCATx> nagetier, ehe datenbestände...
<nagetier> Ist nicht unwichtig das zuvor zu wissen :)
<uniCATx> nagetier, da hört meine Kompetenz auf! Datensicherung ist für mich noch nicht ausgekundschaftetes Gebiet. Ich weiß nicht, was wichtig und was banal bzw. unwichtig ist. wirklich "0" Ahnung :)
<nagetier> uniCATx: Dann ist der Link doch genau das, wo man anfangen kann und sollte
<uniCATx> Linux hat mich bis jetzt nicht im Stich gelassen...
<uniCATx> nagetier, ok. vielen Dank:)
<nagetier> Und deine wichtigen Daten sollten dir schon bekannt sein.. geht es darüber hinaus, und handelt sich um Daten des OS, würde ich nicht zimperlich sein und eine vollständige Sicherung zumindest zusätzlich haben
<nagetier> +wollen
<uniCATx> nagetier, verstanden. Also bei mir geht es hauptsächlich um meine Daten..
<nagetier> Dann weißt du ja wo diese liegen :)
<uniCATx> persönlicher Ordner!!!
<nagetier> also /home ?
<uniCATx> genau
<uniCATx> dann denke ich , dejadup mache ich nichts falsches
<nagetier> Denke auch
<uniCATx> nagetier, kurze verständnisfrage  zum schluss
<uniCATx> wenn mein system abschmiert, wie komme ich an die sicherungsdaten heran..
<uniCATx> für Dich ist die frage sehr wahrscheinlich banal
<uniCATx> ich kann mir das nicht irgendwie vorstellen...
<uniCATx> und vor allem wie werden dann die daten in system eingebunden...
<uniCATx> habe total keine ahnung
<uniCATx> sorry
<nagetier> uniCATx: Frage mal lieber jokrebel wie er das macht
<uniCATx> vielleicht hat jemand ein schönes Bild zu dem Thema?
<uniCATx> nagetier, ok, mache ich. Thx.
<nagetier> uniCATx: Wichtige Frage ist dabei immer ob die Daten derzeit genutzt werden und einfach während des Betriebs überschrieben werden können
<nagetier> Das könnte, muss aber nicht, bei /home ein Abmelden voraussetzen
<uniCATx> daten überschreiben, d.h. backup im laufenden Betrieb?
<uniCATx> ich gehe davon aus, ich habe etwas missverstanden. sorry, wenn falsch.
<nagetier> uniCATx: Bin mir nicht ganz sicvher ob das mit /home möglich ist. Dort werden ja auch Daten gesichert, die derzeit in Verwendung sind. Ich habe keine Ahnung wie DejaDup das behandelt
<nagetier> Abmelden, und als root /home sichern ist jedenfalls ein sicheres Vorgehen.. was aber evtl nicht unbedingt notwendig ist
<nagetier> Dann kann man aber kein grafisches Zeugs nehmen
<nagetier> Macht ihr mal, lerne ja auch gerne dazu :)
<uniCATx> nagetier, super! wenn ich mit jokrebel mich ausgetascht habe, melde ich mich. THX!
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Mit "Bildern" wird man das kaum verstehen. Lies den verlinkten Artikel und (ggf. nochmal) bis Du ihn verstehst ;-)
<nagetier> uniCATx: Ich lese mit
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Und ich nutzte DejaDup lediglich für die automatisch regelmäßige Sicherung. Ich kopiere meine _ganz_ Wichtigen Daten zusätzlich noch von Hand wo anders hin und zieh dann auch noch ab und an ein komplettes Image meiner mir wichtigen Rechner
<jokrebel> Hab da ne USB-Webcam. Die hat offensichtlich 4 LEDs außen rum zur Ausleuchtung. Wie aktiviere ich die?
<sdx23> jokrebel: vendor und device id von dem Ding? (lsusb)
<jokrebel> ID 06f8:3004 vermutlich
<uniCATx> jokrebel, für mich ist das Thema Sicherung zwar in der Theorie verständlich, in der Praxis frage ich mich, wie reaktiviere ich meine Daten nach einem Totalausfall (Gau)? Wie das Wort schon sagt, Totalausfall heißt, dass es nichts mehr geht. Also wie kommmt man an die Daten überhaupt heran, wenn nichts mehr geht? Vielleicht eine kurze Stellungnahme?
<uniCATx> Die gesicherten Daten befinden sich doch in einem Ordner. Wie komme ich an diesen Ordner heran, wenn die Maschine den Geist aufgegeben hat?
<uniCATx> Es klingt doch logisch, oder?
<Frickelpit> uniCATx: der defekte Zustand wird ja dann kein Dauerzustand sein und sobald der Rechner wieder funktioniert (neue HDD z.B.) kannst du auf den normalen Wegen dein Backup nutzen.
<nagetier> Und dann will man eh eine zusätzliche Vollsicherung
<k1l_> uniCATx: hast du den backup artikel gelesen? der erklärt doch viele grundlagen. wenn du alles auf der gleichen hdd sicherst und die hdd kaputt geht, dann ist natürlich auch alles weg.
<nagetier> Und das Backup extern haben
<jokrebel> kommt halt ganz auf den Fall an. Wenn eine Datei kaputt geht kann man recht gut und einfach mittels DejaDup von der Sicherung (die sich auf einem anderen Laufwerk [auch extern] befindet) zurückspielen. Theoretisch geht das auch mit dem gesamten gesicherten Datenbestand, zB. bei einem Festplatten Totalausfall. Als Rücksicherungen, nachdem man das System mit neuer Platte neu installiert hat und dann eben
<jokrebel> "Rücksichert". Ich mach das "dann" aber lieber mit einem Image. Aber nochmal. Lies den Artikel und die Unterartikel bevor wir uns hier die Finger wund schreiben über Themen die schon 1000fach durchgekaut wurden und in vielen Anleitungen zu finden sind. Ließ Dich umfänglich ein bitte. Falls Du spezielle Fragen hast komm mit diesen wieder.
<k1l_> und vollsicherung ist auch nicht nötig, wenn man mit einem ubuntu usb das grundsystem in 10minuten wieder isntalliert hat.
<nagetier> k1l_: Wenn dir /etc fehlt, ist das nicht in 10 Minuten erledigt
<nagetier> Nein, ist es nicht
<k1l_> nagetier: klar ist es das. es ist nur sinnlos 100Gb vollbackup zu sichern, wenn /etc und /home reicht.
<nagetier> Und es soll auch Nutzer geben, die Daten in /var und /usr/local haben
<sdx23> jokrebel: ich würde vermuten: nicht. Zumindest in gspca/sonixj.c nichts passendes entdeckt, so auf die Schnelle.
<sdx23> jokrebel: du kannst dir die Endpoints anschauen, ob sich da noch was interessantes findet. Aber wahrscheinlich ist das nichttrivial. 
<jokrebel> sdx23: Wie? Die werden nicht den Raum ausleuchten bei Benutzung? Klingt doof
<nagetier> jokrebel: guvcview hat da auch nichts klickbares?
<jokrebel> nagetier: mal testen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ne, sieht nicht danach aus
<nagetier> Jo, konnte es hier selber nicht prüfen
<jokrebel> nagetier: Hast Du die selbe Cam?
<nagetier> Ne, dann wäre es ja einfacher gewesen :)
<nagetier> jokrebel: Der hat sich da auch schon einmal durchgequält - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/how-to-control-leds-from-usb-webcam-4175443370/
<le_bot> Title: How to control LEDs from USB Webcam? (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<nagetier> (Falls noch nicht selber gefunden)
<jokrebel> also angeblich hat die ja theoretisch einen Helligkeitssensor welcher die Leuchtstärke der LEDs automatisch regelt. Nur leuchtet zumindest unter Linux auch bei fast kompletter Dunkelheit noch nicht mal ein bisschen was
<jokrebel> nagetier: Meine ist ne Hercules Classic Silver ... da ist von was ganz anderem die Rede
<nagetier> jokrebel: Unter /sys/devices/ würde ich dennoch mal schauen
<uniCATx> k1l_, also, noch ohne den Artikel durchzuarbeiten, war doch meine Vermutung wahr.. d.h. die 100% Datensicherung findet außerhalb des Rechners statt (extern). Auf einem externen Medium sind dann die Daten am sichersten. Oder? 
<uniCATx> also eine Art doppelter Absicherung
<k1l_> uniCATx: es geht darum gegen welche risiken du dich sichern willst. gegen löschen durch den user helfen je nach setup auch mehrere hdds nicht
<jokrebel> uniCATx: Auf dem selben Rechner macht es höchsten Sinn, wenn der zwei Festplatten hat
<k1l_> lies doch einfach mal den artikel erst. und wenn dann noch fragen sind kann man die besprechen. bevor hier jeder den artikel nochmal eintippen muss :)
<uniCATx> ok
<uniCATx> jokrebel, auf dem laptop kaum durchführbar:) oder?
<jokrebel> externe Festplatte am Router? NAS im Netzwerk? Cloud? ...ließ halt einfach endlich mal BITTE
<nagetier> Oder an USB..
<jokrebel> jo klar! ganz vergessen
<uniCATx> k1l, nagetier , jokrebel meine Fragen wurden im Ganze beantwortet.. thx für Euren Support. GN8:)
<uniCATx> morgen führe ich meine 1. selbständige Datensicherung durch:)
<nagetier> Ab dann macht das Arbeiten am Rechner doch erst richtig spass :)
<uniCATx> na, das will ich schwer hoffen, nagetier ;) bis dann.
<nagetier> Gute Nacht
<uniCATx> nagetier, ditto
<jokrebel> Spaß macht es doch "ohne" auch, nur ist dann das "Erwachen" im Falle eines Crashs heftiger ;-)
<nagetier> Das schult ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-02-19
<kangaroo72> Hi ... kann mir vllt. jemand bei der /etc/network/interfaces helfen?
<koffeinfriedhof> !ask
<koffeinfriedhof> Frag einfach, was du wissen willst :)
<koffeinfriedhof> btw: [:interfaces:] ist frisch überarbeitet.
<koffeinfriedhof> -.- Also https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/interfaces/
<le_bot> Title: interfaces › Baustelle › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kangaroo72> Also ... ich hab hier einen Odroid C2
<kangaroo72> LAN funzt - aber WLAN-Stick rtl8812au-Chip bekomm ich nicht zum Fliegen
<kangaroo72> auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp  auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wpa-driver wext wpa-ssid meinessid wpa-ap-scan 1 wpa-proto RSN wpa-pairwise CCMP wpa-group CCMP wpa-key-mgmt WPA-PSK wpa-psk „meintet“
<kangaroo72> ups
<kangaroo72> hier die interfaces
<kangaroo72> http://pastebin.com/PYqcjxAc
<le_bot> Title: auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wpa-driver - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<kangaroo72> Der Odroid (ARM-Architektur) läuft auf 3.14.65-73
<mgolisch> was sagt er denn?
<kangaroo72> hier
<kangaroo72> http://pastebin.com/kpq8ZG2f
<le_bot> Title: root@odroid64:~# systemctl status networking.service ● networking.service - R - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koffeinfriedhof> mom, bin gerade noch wo am lesen/schreiben. Was ist dein genaues Problem, kangaroo72? Verbindet sich nicht?
<kangaroo72> wlan0 kommt nicht hoch
<koffeinfriedhof> Okay. Ich mache das persönlich immer in einer separaten Datei, nicht direkt in der interfaces. Muss mich da mal durchlesen^^
<kangaroo72> gleiches Problem
<kangaroo72> auch mit getrennten Dateien
<kangaroo72> interfaces.d/ eth0 & wlan0
<koffeinfriedhof> Also in der interfaces schreibst du "iface wlan0 inet dhcp; wpa-conf /Pfad/zur/wpa_supplicant.conf; auto wlan0"
<kangaroo72> ich hab diese Conf aber schon auf einem Notebook so laufen
<kangaroo72> trotzdem?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ist doch egal. Der Abschnitt network { ... } ist ja absolut identisch, es sei denn du vergibst eine feste IP. 
<kangaroo72> kann der Treiber Probleme machen?
<koffeinfriedhof> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24023788/ in etwa so. Ja, kann er. Das meldet zumindest dein systemctl. Du könntest das testen.
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kangaroo72> wie kann ich den testen?
<koffeinfriedhof> "sudo wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -D TREIBER(wext) -c /Pfad/zur/wpa_supplicant.conf -d" startet den Debugmodus. Dann kannst du mitlesen was passiert.
<koffeinfriedhof> "-D wext" als Beispieltreiber. Der tuts eigentlich fast immer.
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls das gut aussieht, kannst du auf einem zweiten Terminal versuchen eine IP zu beziehen (sudo dhclient wlan0)
<kangaroo72> Moment muss erstmal was anpassen
<koffeinfriedhof> Lass dir Zeit, ich habs nicht eilig. Mein WLAN funktioniert ja :D
<kangaroo72> öööh
<kangaroo72> jetzt mal blöd gefragt - die wpa_supplicant.conf muss ich erstellen - oder?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Die gibbet nicht. 
<koffeinfriedhof> Also normalerweise erstellt man die über systemd "etwas" anders.
<koffeinfriedhof> Muss man aber nicht^
<kangaroo72> gut - dann pass ich jetzt erstmal die interfaces so an
<kangaroo72> er bemängelt die fehlende wpa_supplicant.conf
<kangaroo72> kannst mir mal ein Muster schicken?
<mgolisch> man wpa_supplicant.conf
<koffeinfriedhof> Falls die interfaces nicht will, kannst du dir nen wlan0.service erstellen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24023856/ (Beispiel mit fester IP über dcpcd)
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koffeinfriedhof> Kannst es aber auch wpa_supplicant@.service überlassen und alle wlan0 durch ein %i ersetzen.
<koffeinfriedhof> Muster hattest du doch. Das war das mit "network{ ... }"
<kangaroo72> das war die Intefaces?!
<kangaroo72> ach
<koffeinfriedhof> Das war beides. Stand doch drüber^^
<kangaroo72> der network-block die die conf
<kangaroo72> ^^
<koffeinfriedhof> Vielleicht solltest du erst schlafen und dich dann nochmal dransetzen :D
<kangaroo72> bin noch parallel am Futtern :-P
<koffeinfriedhof> Würde ich jetzt auch sagen :þ
<kangaroo72> Doch :-)
<kangaroo72> naja - andere Baustelle
<kangaroo72> hatte 2014 Magenkrebs ...
<kangaroo72> seitdem kann ich rund um die Uhr futtern ...
<koffeinfriedhof> Sehr eklig. 
<kangaroo72> so - weiter im Programm ....
<kangaroo72> Could not read interface wlan0 flags: No such device
<kangaroo72> kommt beim Start von wpasupplicant
<kangaroo72> Could not read interface wlan0 flags: No such device WEXT: Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP wlan0: Failed to initialize driver interface Failed to add interface wlan0
<koffeinfriedhof> heisst das denn bei dir so? Was sagt denn "ip a"
<kangaroo72> ööööh
<kangaroo72> was'n das???
<kangaroo72> wlx74da38842b25
<koffeinfriedhof> No such device WEXT? Das sollte der Treiber sein. -i=interface -c=config -D=Driver
<kangaroo72> ist das ein device?
<koffeinfriedhof> du sitzt davor. Meins heisst wlp3s0 :)
<koffeinfriedhof> Ist das nen Stick oder sowas?
<kangaroo72> yo
<kangaroo72> Edimax
<kangaroo72> wadde
<kangaroo72> glaub da geht was
<kangaroo72> ...
<kangaroo72> wlx74da38842b25 ist up
<koffeinfriedhof> Dann kann der so heissen, ja. 
<kangaroo72> brauch nur noch 'ne Ip
<koffeinfriedhof> sudo dhclient wlx..
<kangaroo72> hab 'ne IP :-D
<kangaroo72> seit wann ist das so eklig mit den Devices??
<koffeinfriedhof> Seit ca 2 Jahren vermute ich. k.A.
<kangaroo72> ist ja sehr übersichtlich :-P
<koffeinfriedhof> Kam entweder mit uefi oder systemd. Hab ich verdrängt :D
<kangaroo72> UEFI fällt aus (bei 'nem Odroid)
<kangaroo72> aber "ip a" - wieder was gelernt :-P
<kangaroo72> Danke vielmals
<kangaroo72> auf dem Ding ist noch nicht mal "man" installiert ...
<koffeinfriedhof> Ist da nen Ubuntu drauf? Ansonsten gibts sicher noch paar Unterschiede mehr...
<kangaroo72> Yo - ein minimal Ubuntu
<kangaroo72> kennste den C2?
<koffeinfriedhof> Nö.
<kangaroo72> quasi wie'n Pi 3 - nur ohne WLAN dafür mit 2GB RAM :-P
<koffeinfriedhof> Deswegen der Stick.
<kangaroo72> Si Sancho :-)
<koffeinfriedhof> Nen Pi hab ich auch zum Spielen. Der verstaubt aber leider nur... 
<kangaroo72> LAN wäre ja auch okay, aber der steht bei mir, soll aber in's WLAN der Nachbarin
<kangaroo72> (zum Experimentieren mit 'ner zweiten Domain)
<koffeinfriedhof> Also generell: Schnapp dir das wiki.ubuntuusers.de. Da kannst du das meiste nachlesen :)
<kangaroo72> yihaa - thx
<koffeinfriedhof> Gerne :)
<kangaroo72> Die Bratwurst ist auch meanwhile weg ... :-P
<kangaroo72> sollte mit "service networking restart" nicht das Netz restarten?
<koffeinfriedhof> Nö. Du bist auf systemd.
<koffeinfriedhof> systemctl restart NAME.ENDUNG. Endung kann .service .timer, etc. sein. Wenn du nix angibst, ists immer der .service
<kangaroo72> geht aber auch nicht
<koffeinfriedhof> [:systemd:]
<kangaroo72> also auf'm Odroid ist noch Kernel 3.x evtl. läuft's da noch mit service (ging vorher)
<kangaroo72> aber jetzt kommt Fehler
<koffeinfriedhof> Welcher?
<kangaroo72> sekunde
<kangaroo72> Job for networking.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status networking.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details.
<kangaroo72> vergiss es
<koffeinfriedhof> Dann guck mal nach journalctl -xe wie der dir sagt. 
<kangaroo72> da steht noch das falsche device drin
<kangaroo72> so ... reboot läuft ... Spannung ...
<kangaroo72> hmm ... zockst Du auf Konsole?
<kangaroo72> Dann hätt ich was für Deinen Pi ...
<kangaroo72> https://www.mydealz.de/deals/xim4-cronusmax-ersatz-adapter-fur-maus-an-ps4-xbox-one-und-andere-controller-fur-1818-eur-im-eigenbau-raspberry-pi-zero-moglich-964666
<le_bot> Title: XIM4 / CronusMAX Ersatz: Adapter für Maus an PS4 / XBox One und andere Controller für 18,18 EUR im Eigenbau (Raspberry Pi Zero möglich!) (at www.mydealz.de)
<koffeinfriedhof> Nö. Ich zocke eigentlich gar keine Spiele. Oder zumindest nur seehr selten.
<kangaroo72> hmmm
<kangaroo72> Odroid kein SSH-möglich
<kangaroo72> ping auf LAN geht
<kangaroo72> mal rüber gehen - nach'm Bild gucken ....
<koffeinfriedhof> sudo apt install openssh-server
<koffeinfriedhof> :þ
<kangaroo72> ging ja vorher
<kangaroo72> na toll jetzt gehts
<kangaroo72> da musst ich erstmal von der Couch runter ...
<kangaroo72> grummel
<kangaroo72> sollte wlx74da38842b25 nicht auch eine automatische IP bekommen?
<koffeinfriedhof> Also generell zum automatischen: Wenn du automatisch wpa_supplicant nutzen willst, sieh dir systemctl wpa_supplicant / wpa_supplicant@ an. Da kann man theoretisch jedes Device mit ansprechen, fast egal wie es heisst.
<kangaroo72> ich klink' mich mal aus - für heute reichts - aber vielen Dank nochmals
<BadBunny> Hi, weiss zufällig jemand wo das Hintergrundbild für den mate sperrbildschirm liegt? würde das gerne ändern und finde es nicht
<jokrebel> usr share backgrounds?
<jokrebel> aber ich hab kein Mate
<jokrebel> angeblich sind da die gleichen Einstellungen zuständig wie für den Bildschirmschoner
<BadBunny> jokrebel: in den einstellungen für den bildschirmschoner findet sich nichts ... und mate gefällt mir einfach besser als kde oder unity
<jokrebel> BadBunny: Wie gesagt; angeblich liegen die Bilder bei /usr/share/backgrounds ... verifizieren kann ich es ohne Mate zu haben leider nicht
<BadBunny> ja, die liegen da auch, lassen sich auch problemlos als background für den login setzen, aber finde das setting für den lock screen nicht
<k1l> nimmt er nicht das wallpaper vom user?
<BadBunny> k1l:  leider nicht
<BadBunny> /usr/share/backgrounds/ubuntu-mate-common/Ubuntu-Mate-Cold.jpg ist das File, das ersetzen bringt jedenfalls erstmal was. 
<DerRaiden> guten morgen..... ich stehe gerade vor einen Problem mit einem HP Multifunktionsdrucker in Verbindung mit einem Speedport Router. Gibt es irgendwie die Möglichkeit über den Speedport auf den Scanner zuzugreifen? Drucken funktioniert.
<jokrebel> erst mal wohl eher kein Ubuntu Problem http://h30492.www3.hp.com/t5/Drucker-und-All-in-One-Ger%C3%A4te-Installation-und/HP-DeskJet-F4280-Speedport-W724v-SCANNEN/td-p/233506
<le_bot> Title: Gelöst: HP DeskJet F4280 + Speedport W724v SCANNEN - HP Kundenforum - 233506 (at h30492.www3.hp.com)
<jokrebel> DerRaiden: Mit meinem LaserJet 2840 geht das übers Netzwerk einwandfrei auch von ubuntu aus
<DerRaiden> ja aber über den speedport funktioniert das nicht. der Drucker hat nicht direkt WLAN. Hab ihn jetzt USB angeschlossen und dort wird er auch von SimpleScan direkt erkannt
<jokrebel> eben; und deshalb ist kein Ubuntu-Support-Problem 
<DerRaiden> ja hab auch schon woanders gelsen das über speedport wohl nur die mögl. gibt zu drucken und nicht zu scannen. Aber danke trotzdem
<jokrebel> ja, sieht so aus leider. Sorry
<kangaroo72> Hi ... kann mir jemand 'nen Tipp geben, wie ich mein WLAN-Interface "wlx74da38842b25" zu "wlan0" umbenennen kann?
<koffeinfriedhof> kangaroo72: Ja :þ
<kangaroo72> Du schon wieder :-)))
<kangaroo72> Grüss Dich
<kangaroo72> Dann erzähl mal - ich schreib' auch schön mit :-D
<kangaroo72> muss ich da 'ne rules anlegen?
<koffeinfriedhof> Das ist der gängige Weg, ja. Oder `biosdevname` deinstallieren und das initramfs neu bauen.
<k1l> gibt da auch ein grub parameter für den kernel
<koffeinfriedhof> Vergiss danach aber nicht deine Bezeichnungen wieder überall zu ändern.
<kangaroo72> welches Format hat denn diese "rules"?
<koffeinfriedhof> [:udev:]
<koffeinfriedhof> hrmpf
<koffeinfriedhof> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udev/
<le_bot> Title: udev › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<k1l> das einfach zur grub commandline hinzufügen
<kangaroo72> öh - ich glaub der Odroid (ARM) hat kein Grub?!
<kangaroo72> nö - der startet ja wie'n Pi einfach durch
<koffeinfriedhof> Was dann? systemd-boot?
<k1l> jagut, dass das kein normaler pc/laptop ist kann ja auch keiner riechen
<kangaroo72> +1
<k1l> sicher sowas wie uboot oder so
<kangaroo72> "/usr/share/c2_uboot"
<kangaroo72> ?
<kangaroo72> glaub ich mach das über udev
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja. Ist auch nicht so aufwendig. Denk bei dir an USB wegen dem WLAN-Stick.
<kangaroo72> yep
<kangaroo72> kannst mir mal bei der "Formulierung" helfen?
<koffeinfriedhof> Dafür hast du einen udevadm monitor. Ich kann das von hier auch nicht auslesen :)
<kangaroo72> i-wie ist das Neuland ...
<kangaroo72> udevadm ist drauf - aber was ich damit anzufangen habe ... hmmm
<dreamon> Warum geht dieser Befehl nicht?→ /bin/bash /bin/echo "TEST" > /tmp/test → /bin/echo: /bin/echo: Kann die Datei nicht ausführen.
<koffeinfriedhof> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/udevadm
<koffeinfriedhof> dreamon: bash -c 'command'
<kangaroo72> Fehlender Artikel
<kangaroo72> ^^
<koffeinfriedhof> oh
<koffeinfriedhof> Ah. Steht unter dem normalen udev-Artikel drin, wie man an die Infos kommt, kangaroo72
<dreamon> koffeinfriedhof, Danke
<|subz3r0|> hmm
<|subz3r0|> Kann es sein, dass der Ubuntu 16.04 installer ne macke hat?
<|subz3r0|> das OS wurde mit encryption installiert, nach der installation und anschließsendem reboot nimmt er das pass nicht mehr
<|subz3r0|> das passwort stimm 100%
<koffeinfriedhof> Sonderzeichen? Umlaute?
<|subz3r0|> "stimmt"
<|subz3r0|> ja, sonderzeichen werden benutzt
<|subz3r0|> keine umlaute
<koffeinfriedhof> Dann versuchs mal mit der amerikanischen Tastatur.
<|subz3r0|> ?
<|subz3r0|> das ist doch total banane
<|subz3r0|> ging mit anderen ubuntu versionen auch
<koffeinfriedhof> Möglich. Ich hab kein verschlüsseltes Ubuntu :)
<|subz3r0|> wie soll ich das mit nem US keyboard anstellen?
<|subz3r0|> grub?
<kangaroo72> hab ein Beispiel gefunden ...
<kangaroo72> SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="22:bb:cc:33:44:dd", NAME="wifi1"
<kangaroo72> wenn ich die Daten anpasse, ist das okay?
<koffeinfriedhof> Nee, einfach die Zeichen entsprechend tippen. Also anstatt / tippst du - weil das bei den Amis da liegt, |subz3r0|
<|subz3r0|> koffeinfriedhof: du bist mir lustig
<|subz3r0|> bei nem komplexen passwort soll ich mir die ganzen equivalente raussuchen für das us keyboard?
<koffeinfriedhof> die weiß man doch :D
<koffeinfriedhof> mom
<|subz3r0|> was ist denn das equivalent zu $
<|subz3r0|> oder &&
<|subz3r0|> oder )
<|subz3r0|> und [
<dreamon> |subz3r0|, Diesen Fall hab ich auch, wenn meine Kiste automatisch (Akku leer am Notebook) in Ruhezustand wechselt. Dann stellt er auch das Keyboard um und ich komm nimmer rein.
<dreamon> Vermute auch das es was mit dem Layout zu tun hat.
<|subz3r0|> dreamon: hi :) war ja länger nimmer hier ;)
<|subz3r0|> dreamon: das ist doch der absolute witz?!
<|subz3r0|> hab bei der installation mal fix checked, da hab ich anscheinend das .de keyboard also slash ist auf der 7
<dreamon> |subz3r0|, Das ist sehr sehr unlustig.
<koffeinfriedhof> such dir doch nen Bild. Ich hab leider nur ein azerty zur Verfügung.
<|subz3r0|> koffeinfriedhof: danke der mühe... aber dein vorschlag ist sowas von fernab der realität....
<koffeinfriedhof> kangaroo72: Action net musste probieren. Könnte auch usb sein.
<koffeinfriedhof> Dann kannst du wenigstens das System wieder starten, |subz3r0|
<kangaroo72> k
<|subz3r0|> koffeinfriedhof: das ist mir bei ner frischen installation ziemlich egal
<|subz3r0|> dreamon: aber wieso brauchst du das pass für nen standby?
<|subz3r0|> peil ich nicht so ganz
<|subz3r0|> ich rede nicht von der home verschlüsselung
<|subz3r0|> sondern von luks, dm-crypt
<|subz3r0|> hätte ich vielleicht drauf eingehen sollen. sorry., mein fehler
<|subz3r0|> ich hab die installation nun drei mal durch. immer mit demselben ergebnis. er nimmt das pass nicht an beim booten
<dreamon> Achso.. ich verwende encryptfs. luks hab ich mal angetestet.. aber da hatte ich scheints Glück mit den Sonderzeichen
<kangaroo72> @koffeinfriedhof Du meinst statt SUBSYSTEM=="net" SUBSYSTEM=="usb"?
<|subz3r0|> dreamon: da ich diese sonderzeichen in all den jahren sicherlich schon mal benutzt habe, gehe ich stark davon aus, dass hier was buggy ist
<koffeinfriedhof> |subz3r0|: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration mal probieren, falls du das System nicht neu installieren magst. Möglicherweise ist dann der Fehler shcon weg.
<dreamon> |subz3r0|, https://www.google.de/search?q=amerikanische+tastaturbelegung&biw=1440&bih=725&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwicjbzcspzSAhUEwBQKHVr5DasQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=FpnMigdK42M_OM:
<le_bot> Title: amerikanische tastaturbelegung - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<|subz3r0|> koffeinfriedhof: omg
<koffeinfriedhof> kangaroo72: stick raus, udevadm monitor starten, stick rein. Der sagt dir doch alles, was du brauchst.
<kangaroo72> aaaah :-D
<|subz3r0|> koffeinfriedhof: ich habe das system frisch installiert. Also, usb raus, reboot und passwort eingeben für den ersten start...
<|subz3r0|> wobei er das passwort nicht annimmt
<|subz3r0|> wie soll ich da mit dpkg rumhantieren?
<|subz3r0|> ausserdem kennt grub kein dpkg
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, einmal musst du die Übersetzungstastatur verwenden.
<koffeinfriedhof> Oder livestick starten und reinchrooten.
<koffeinfriedhof> |subz3r0|: Du bist aber auf Ubuntu und nicht Mint,oder? Deren Installer ist nämlich anders.
<|subz3r0|> ja
<|subz3r0|> die disk ist auch nicht zu entschlüsseln in nem laufendens system...
<|subz3r0|> gerade eben testet
<|subz3r0|> der installer hat ne macke
<koffeinfriedhof> Okay. Hast du den aktuellen 16.04.2 verwendet oder nen älteres?
<koffeinfriedhof> "den ISO". Ich brauche dringend Nachhilfe in deutsch -.-
<|subz3r0|> 16.04.1
<|subz3r0|> naja den passt schon
<|subz3r0|> den build
<|subz3r0|> :)
<koffeinfriedhof> Okay. Ich meine mit der hätte ich das schonmal getestet. Aber nagel mich nicht drauf fest.
<dreamon> 14.04 ging es.. da hab ichs selbst verwendet.
<koffeinfriedhof> deM build, Alda!
<kangaroo72> klappt noch nicht
<kangaroo72> schau mal
<kangaroo72> http://pastebin.com/taE2Ps1Y
<le_bot> Title: KERNEL[526.471482] add /devices/platform/dwc2_b/usb1/1-1/1-1.4 (usb) KERNE - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<|subz3r0|> hmm ne
<|subz3r0|> weder DE noch US kezboard nimmt er den kez
<|subz3r0|> yyy
<|subz3r0|> also fucked
<|subz3r0|> ist ja nicht so, dass ich das das erste mal mache...
<koffeinfriedhof> kangaroo72: "KERNEL[526.658852] move     /devices/platform/dwc2_b/usb1/1-1/1-1.4/1-1.4:1.0/net/wlx74da38842b25 (net)" Der benennt das wieder um, wie es scheint. Guck mal die rules.d/ durch. Vielleicht hast du da schon sowas.
<|subz3r0|> das witzlose ist aber, dass man unter "was anderes" nicht mal mehr nen LVM einrichten kann
<|subz3r0|> und er wenn man sich durchklickt, definitiv nen LVM einrichten will bei der encryption. abwählen nicht possible
<|subz3r0|> wenn man selbst partitionieren will, dann geht kein LVM mehr... ubuntu macht fortschritte...
<koffeinfriedhof> Es geht kein LVM mehr? Ich glaube ich muss mir den Installer auch mal wieder angucken :)
<|subz3r0|> naja du hast die möglichkeit alles regeln zu lassen von dem installer. also format disk, do encryption
<kangaroo72> hier die "/etc/udev/rules.d/10-odroid.rules"
<kangaroo72> http://pastebin.com/VTTu3rxb
<le_bot> Title: # Mali Rules KERNEL=="mali",SUBSYSTEM=="misc",MODE="0777" KERNEL=="ump",SUBSYS - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<|subz3r0|> wenn du encryption wählst, dann macht er immer mit LVM, ohne geht nicht. wenn du allerdings selbst die partitioneen erstellen willst, geht kein LVM mehr 
<|subz3r0|> mehr oder minder wird ubuntu für mich immer unbrauchbarer
<|subz3r0|> mal fix die neue iso laden. geht ja fix mit neuer leitung :D
<|subz3r0|> hmm
<|subz3r0|> gibts keine alternate cds mehr?
<koffeinfriedhof> Ich meine nur Server. Lubuntu hat glaube auch keine mehr.
<koffeinfriedhof> |subz3r0|: MiniIso: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Downloads/Netzwerkinstallation/#Mini-CD-Image
<le_bot> Title: Netzwerkinstallation › Downloads › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<kangaroo72> koffeinfriedhof: Dass die Datei 10-odroid.rules heisst, ist okay - oder?
<koffeinfriedhof> kangaroo72: Kannste nennen wie du willst, ja. Würde die aber 99 nennen, damit sie am Ende ausgeführt wird.
<kangaroo72> die 10-odroid.rules gibt's schon
<kangaroo72> soll ich die dann 99-edimax.rules nennen?
<|subz3r0|> "kannste nennen wie du willst, ja."
<kangaroo72> "SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", ATTR{address}=="74:da:38:84:2b:25", NAME="wlan0""
<kangaroo72> das hab ich jetzt drin ... ich mach mal reboot ...
<koffeinfriedhof> Ich wäre für "99-Schlumpfhausen.rules"
<|subz3r0|> ich würde 99-kopftisch.rules bevorzugen
<kangaroo72> ^^
<|subz3r0|> wobei ich gerade wirklich kopfschmerzen bekomme
<koffeinfriedhof> Die hab ich für die externe Tastatur schon.
<|subz3r0|> sollte mal pizza ordern
<kangaroo72> hatte grad Sandwich ...
<kangaroo72> ip a zeigt jetzt ein wlan0 :-D
<kangaroo72> jetzt wird nur noch mein syslog geflutet ...
<kangaroo72> Feb 19 15:22:08 odroid64 wpa_supplicant[2170]: ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Operation not supported Feb 19 15:22:08 odroid64 wpa_supplicant[2170]: eth0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-FAILED ret=-1 retry=1
<koffeinfriedhof> eth0!
<kangaroo72> yo - wunder mich ja auch
<kangaroo72> aber die interfaces passt
<koffeinfriedhof> Sind die Meldungen denn noch da? Die isja ne Stunde alt.
<kangaroo72> DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3 (xid=0x2a32e930)
<kangaroo72> das bringt ifup wlan0
<kangaroo72> yo - datum stimmt noch nicht
<koffeinfriedhof> Da du eth0 eh nicht verwendest, schalte es ab oder stell es auf manual um.
<koffeinfriedhof> bzw. halte den wpa_supplicant davon fern.
<kangaroo72> bin momentan auf eth0 via ssh connected ...
<kangaroo72> aber ich hab wpa_supplicant mal rausgenommen, und die parameter einzeln in die interfaces eingetragen
<kangaroo72> und schon geht's ...
<koffeinfriedhof> Ja, faszinierend mit der Technik: Kaum macht mans richtig, schon klappts... :)
<kangaroo72> also war das eigentliche Prob seit gestern das umbenannte iface
<kangaroo72> ^^
<koffeinfriedhof> Welches an sich kein Problem war, nur du konntest mit wlxtralala nix anfangen :)
<Loetmichel_> *grummelmumbel* mutter hat angerufen zwechs glückwunsch... 1 stunde ohr abgekaut von wegen is ja alles so scheisse, und die wohnung müsst ja mal rennoviert werden und überhaupt... hätte ich nicht noch was länger schlafen können? ...und alles kurz nachm aufstehen :(
<Loetmichel_> uuup, sorry, falscher channel
<intenso_> hi, hätte ne frage bzgl. berechtigungen. ich habe einen ordner und dateien mit folgender berechtigung: ec2-user:ec2-user und einen user wwwrun, diesen user habe ich der gruppe ec2-user hinzugefügt, er hat aber trotzdem keine berechtigung in den ordner zu gehen. hab ich was falsch gemacht?
<k1l> neu angemeldet? gruppenänderungen werden erst nach neuem login  wirksa
<sdx23> intenso_: was tust du und welche Fehlermeldung ergibt das?
<intenso_> sudo su wwwrun, cd /home/ec2-user/ -> bash: cd: /home/ec2-user/: Keine Berechtigung
<intenso_> cat /etc/group | grep ec2-user liefert ec2-user:x:500:wwwrun
<sdx23> ls -alh /home ; ls -alh /home/ec2-user
<intenso_> http://pastebin.com/ghNdgDuX
<le_bot> Title: [ec2-user@ip-xxxxxxxx htdocs]$ ls -alh /home ; ls -alh /home/ec2-user insgesamt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<intenso_> habs mal hier hin gepasted
<sdx23> intenso_: Zeile 5
<intenso_> ah die gruppe darf nix
<DerLinke> join #imscp
<DerLinke> sorry
<sdx23> intenso_: die braucht da mindestens ein +x um reinzukommen. Sonst auch +r um dateien zu sehen und +w wenn er auch Dateien anelegen können soll
<intenso_> d.h. chown g+rwx -R /home/ec2-user/ z.B.
<intenso_> chmod g+xrw /home/ec2-user/ das hatte gefehlt
<intenso_> dank dir sdx23 
<sdx23> neinein, nicht rekursiv
<sdx23> mit dem +x auf Dateien das ist was anderes. Ganz schlecht. Lies zu Rechten
<sdx23> !rechte
<le_bot> Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<intenso_> ja, ich passe es noch an auf den entscheidenden ordner /home/ec2-user/puppet/scripts, wo die bashscripte liegen die ich ausführen will
<maredebianum1> Hallo zusammen, mein Wifi kommt nicht mehr hoch nach einem suspend, kann jemand im Log sehen, was da schiefläuft? Log ist etwas gekürzt, MAY BE INTERESTING eingefügt. Ich konnte nur ein (ad-hoc? ESSID=Mac Adresse) Netzwerk sehen, ich muss jeweils die Module neuladen, um das Wifi zu fixen. Das ist eine Regression U14LTS->U16LTS, vorher ging es problemlos.
<jokrebel> maredebianum1: Was sagt uname -a
<maredebianum1> Bonusfrage: ich hab jetzt Gnome3, und da ist mein clipit Zwischenablagemanager so seltsam unten Links (vorher: Im gnome-panel), bekommt man das wieder nach oben irgendwo? Weiß jemand den Namen und evtl. Shortcut für diesen Bereich?
<maredebianum1> Linux box 4.4.0-62-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 18 14:10:15 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<maredebianum1> Ich steige auch auf einen anderen Zwischenablage-Manager um, wenn das nötig ist, muss man ja so alle 3 Jahre ;)
<ppq> kann man das nicht frei anordnen bei gnome3?
<ppq> der von xfce ist nett, sonst
<ppq> geht auch in anderesn DEs
<ppq> paket xfce4-clipman
<maredebianum1> [solved] gpaste scheint das gnome3-Ding statt cltipit Zwischenablage-Manager zu sein. Frei anordnen ist so eine Sache bei Gnome, das Konzept gibts nicht mehr (oder nur mit viel Willen). Und wenns nicht einfach ist, bringts nix, weils beim nächsten Mal/User wieder default ist.
<maredebianum1> Ich habe gerade Mate probiert, das wäre was für mich, aber funktioniert leider überhaupt nicht. Ständige freezes und komische/fehlende Icons überall, da weiß man leider nicht, wo Dinge sind (wähle aus 3 leeren Buttons den richtigen, wenn du weißt: das MUSS da sein ;)
<maredebianum1> Bei gnome3 muss sich jemand was gedacht haben und ist auch inzwischen hoffentlich abgehangen ;)
<maredebianum1> Ach ja, fvwm gibts ja auch noch ;)
<lok20114> Hab hier gerade ein problem... Beim upgrade auf ubuntu 16.04 tut sich garnix mehr nur über strg-alt-f1 kann ich in die konsole... soll ich weiter laufen lassen?
<k1l> wo hängt es denn gerade? und wie lange?
<lok20114> 10min etwa
<lok20114> aktualisierungen werden installiert
<lok20114> Wow, halt. eben isser fertig geworden. hat sich erledigt. sorry ^^
<lok20114> gibt es einen befehl um recht große dateien(mehrereGB) im system aufzuspüren?
<k1l_> grafisch: baobab
<lok20114> das tuts. danke.
<maredebianum1> lok20114: du | xdu 
<lok20114> ah, danke.
<maredebianum1> lok20114: filelight macht Tortendiagramm
<lok20114> ne, nich noch nen grafischen. xdu war perfekt
<lok20114> hat jemand hier erfahrung, was steuersoftware auf linux angeht?
<kangaroo72> Huhu ... das kangaroo wieder ...
<kangaroo72> hab von eth0 auf wlan0 umgestellt, und kann nun nur noch IP anpingen
<kangaroo72> hab ich was vergessen?
<kangaroo72> auch nur lokale IPs - keine externe
<mgolisch> ja vermutlich kein dns server eingetragen
<mgolisch> und kein gateway
<kangaroo72> bei eth0 geht es
<kangaroo72> nur bei wlan0 nicht
<kangaroo72> in der /etc/resolv.conf steht die FritzBox drin
<kangaroo72> 192.168.178.1
<k1l_> warum nicht den network manager machen lassen?
<kangaroo72> ist ein ODROID
<kangaroo72> (Platinenrechner ohne GUI)
<kangaroo72> ARM-Struktur
<k1l_> gut, es gibt auch nm-cli
<kangaroo72> ich trag mal gateway ein ... auch wenn ich's nicht verstehe ...
<kangaroo72> negativ
<kangaroo72> sobald ich eth0 abschalte, fliegt dns weg
<mgolisch> kannst du die firtzbox den pingen?
<kangaroo72> yo
<kangaroo72> sogar als fritz.box
<mgolisch> mach mal nslookup google.com
<mgolisch> aber vermutlich geht dns
<k1l_> netzwerk hast du down und wieder up gebracht=
<mgolisch> vermutlich fehlt das gateway
<kangaroo72> nö - hab's down gelassen
<kangaroo72> weil ich ja nur wlan0 möchte
<k1l_> ?
<k1l_> netzwerk heisst nicht nur eth0 :)
<kangaroo72> oder muss das up bleiben, und einfach kabel ziehen?
<kangaroo72> ahaaaa
<kangaroo72> ^^
<k1l_> nein
<k1l_> zeig mal deine interfaces im pastebin
<kangaroo72> http://pastebin.com/HVq970H2
<le_bot> Title: auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp auto wlan0 iface wlan0 inet dhcp wpa-driver - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> sudo ifdown wlan0; sudo ifup wlan0
<k1l_> hast du gemacht?
<kangaroo72> wenn ich ifdown wlan0 mache, fliegt die VErbindung weg
<k1l_> ja, weil der ja das wlan runterführt
<kangaroo72> :-P
<kangaroo72> oder soll ich die Interfaces anpassen und rebooten?
<k1l_> du kannst da halt nicht eth0 und wlan0 gleichzeitig nutzen
<kangaroo72> ich kommentiere es mal aus ...
<kangaroo72> und reboote
<kangaroo72> uiiiii
<kangaroo72> geht
<kangaroo72> hab eth0 auskommentiert und rebootet
<kangaroo72> nur warum funzt das nicht, wenn ich einfach ifup eth0 mache?!
<mgolisch> was funzt nicht?
<kangaroo72> dns
<mgolisch> dns ging doch anscheinend
<kangaroo72> jetzt geht ping heise.de
<kangaroo72> vorher nicht
<mgolisch> das problem ist das std gateway
<kangaroo72> na anyway - vielen Dank :-)
<kangaroo72> Und schönen Abend (Morgen) noch ;-)
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-13
<dreamon> Hallo. Wenn man von einer 2TB Festplatte gerne ein Backup machen möchte und das so klein als möglich. Ursprünglich hab ich das immer mit dd gemacht und gezippt.
<dreamon> Aber jetzt ist das gezippt fest genauso groß wie die eigentliche Festplatte groß ist.
<dreamon> Wobei nur ein Bruchteil ca. 120GB verwendet sind, wird das komprimierte Image fast 2TB groß. Gibt es ein Backup programm, das nur die daten kopiert die auch wirklich noch in Verwendung sind und nicht noch den altkram der schon vor Jahren gelöscht wurde.?
<stevieh> ja, indem du kein dd nimmst?
<koegs> wäre da ein tar.bz2 nicht sinnvoller?
<koegs> oder rsync oder fsarchiver, oder, oder oder...
<dreamon> koegs, pigz ist multicore verwendbar. 
<dreamon> rsync kopiert ja nur die Dateien. Ich würde schon gern bootsektor usw. mit beihaben wollen. fsarchiver kenn ich noch nicht.
<stevieh> dann kopier halt den bootsektor und die partitionstabellen vorher weg. 
<dreamon> Stimmt Partitionstabelle ja auch..Oder brauch ich das nicht wenn ich nur eine Partition hab.. Muß mal im Wiki nachschauen..
<stevieh> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qByyXDbzy3/ so backup ich meine systemplatte
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<dreamon> Du Rettest den MBR und dann tar'st du alles..hmm  Hast du /home auf einer anderen Partition?
<stevieh> nö. aber wozu ist das entscheidend?
<stevieh> das system hat einen etwas anderen aufbau.
<dreamon> Wenn die Kiste defekt ist, wie würdest du es wiederherstellen. Schon mal gehabt?
<stevieh> mbr einspielen, partition(en) formatieren, tar zurückspielen, rebooten.
<LetoThe2nd> alles ausser payload-daten backuppen ist totaler windows-style :)
<stevieh> och, das würde ich bei meinem frickel server jetzt so mal nicht sagen.
<stevieh> vor allem kostet die core software eh viel weniger platz als die payload
<LetoThe2nd> ach, /etc kann durchaus auch payload sein. aber für was man bootsektoren oder so gedöns mit sich rumziehen muss, nur damit die backups möglichst schlecht zu handlen werden versteh ich nicht.
<stevieh> als anhaltspunkt find ich das schon ganz ok
<stevieh> kost ja auch nix
 * Rochvellon hat hier Back in Time laufen
 * Frickelpit gibt LetoThe2nd recht
<LetoThe2nd> klar, jeder wie er mag. mir reicht rdiff-backup
<dreamon> stevieh, Bootest also von livecd und entpackst so das er die Rechte und alles wieder korrekt setzt. könntest mir die entpack synatx noch zukommen lassen?
<stevieh> hab ich nicht, 
<Frickelpit> Das Grundsystem ist schnell installiert, da lohnt sich so gehampel mit Bootsektor sichern nicht.
<stevieh> tar setzt die rechte korrekt.
<stevieh> BiT kann aber nicht crypten...
<stevieh> hab jetzt seit ein paar Monaten backupninja mit duplicity. Sieht fein aus.
<dreamon> Argh. lese gerade das fsarchiver kein NTFS kann.. 
<stevieh> ach, das ist ne eklige NTFS platte? :-)
<Rochvellon> stevieh: es kann lokal als auch über SSH verschlüsseln
<stevieh> Rochvellon: aber nicht verschlüsselt ablegen?
<stevieh> sonst klaut mit einer mein cloud backup
<dreamon> stevieh, Leider..
<Rochvellon> stevieh: klar, zumindest wird mir diese Option angeboten
<stevieh> ah, via encfs... interessant.
<stevieh> aber das bedeutet, dass der ne fette Datei als ganzes sichert?
<dreamon> Die einzige Lösung die mir im moment einfällt ist die verwendung von sdelete um den Leeren Bereich zu NULLEN. Und dann mit dd und pigz zu komprimieren.
<stevieh> man ntfsclone?
<dreamon> Um zum Beispiel ein Virtualbox image klein zu bekommen. Funktioniert das ganz gut.
<dreamon>  It  works  at disk sector level and copies only the used data. → Hört sich gut an
<stevieh> probiers halt mal
<dreamon> Mach ich jetzt auch.. Danke!
<dreamon> stevieh, Lese gerade dann dann Windows nicht mehr bootet.. Its aim is only NTFS cloning, not Windows cloning. Dann ist doch ehr untauglich.
<stevieh> aha
<dreamon> stevieh, Aber das ntfsclone ist wirlich schnell.
<stevieh> um ne ganze platte sinnvoll zu clonen gab es ja auch mal clonezille, k.a. wie da der Stand ist.
<Rochvellon> stevieh: afaik wird die ganze Datei gesichert und bei Nichtänderung dieser werden nur Links darauf gesetzt.
<stevieh> Rochvellon: die problematik bei cloud backups ist eher die schiere grösse einer einzelnen Datei... plus dem doofen deduplizierungskram
<Rochvellon> Die Problematik ist eher die fehlende Upload-Kapazität hier in Deutschland, stevieh ;)
<stevieh> och, das ist ne Frage der geduld. meine 10Mbit glühen ein paar Tage, dann ist ruhe.
<stevieh> und für die folgenden ists ja nur noch inkrementell
<dreamon> Habe mit ntfsclone --rescue --force --save-image --output /media/hdd/sda1_ntfsclone.img /dev/sda1 gemacht. Lief sauber durch.
<dreamon> Nun versuchte ich es zu mounten. mount -t ntfs /media/hdd/sda1_ntfsclone.img /media/test/ 
<dreamon> NTFS signature is missing. failed to mount /dev/loop1: Argument ist ungültig. The device /dev/loop1 doesnt seem to have a valid NTFS
<dreamon> Im Wiki von ntfsclone steht man soll mit mount -t ntfs -o loop .... .... mounten. Aber das endet im gleichen Fehler.
<dreamon> Jemand eine Idee? 
<jokrebel> Schuss ins Blaue: unter Windows nicht ordentlich beendet (sprich: nur in den Standby gefahren)
<dreamon> jokrebel, Nunja. Das Original kann ich problemlos einhängen.(Festplatte /dev/sda) Nur die erstellten Images nicht. 
<dreamon> Wenn ich direkt /dev/sdaX kopiere. Dann gibt es ja keine partitionstabelle zum Mounten. Braucht er die womöglich zu mounten?
<jokrebel> dann reparier die (Windows)NTFS Partition erst mal mit Windows
<dreamon> Ne das versehst du falsch. Nochmal die Windows partition ist sauber. (Dateisystem) mit NTFSclone habe ich diese lediglich geclont in ein IMAGE. Dieses möchte ich nun Mounten.
<jokrebel> na dann frag die Windows Leute warum das nach einem Klonen nicht mehr geht
<ghostcube> dreamon: https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ntfsclone-image-sichern-und-dann-mounten/
<le_bot> Title: ntfsclone: image sichern und dann mounten › Programme › Ubuntu verwenden › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<dreamon> ghostcube, Denk link kannte ich schon  → mount -t ntfs sda3.backup /mnt/backup → Leider ohne Erfolg. 
<ghostcube> hste denn den einfachen backup befehl getestet?
<ghostcube> also ohne das ganz egefummel?
<dreamon> einfachen Backupbefehl?
<ghostcube> ntfsclone -o test.backup /dev/sdc1
<ghostcube> halt anpassen
<dreamon> Habe mich an das hier gehalten → http://www.pwrusr.com/system-administration/how-to-make-an-ntfs-image-of-a-faulty-windows-hdd-with-ntfsclone-and-ubuntu
<le_bot> Title: how to make an NTFS image of a faulty Windows hdd with ntfsclone and Ubuntu. | pwrusr.com (at www.pwrusr.com)
<dreamon> Wobei die HDD in dem Fall keine Fehler hat.
<dreamon> Vielleicht hat die Ubuntu LiveCD ein Problem damit ich kopiere mal das Image auf eine andere Festplatte und versuche es an einer Vollinstallation zu mounten.
<sdx23> Nein. Du machst das halt falsch. In deinem Link steht nichts von mounten. Weil das so nicht geht. Lies in der Manpage nach, was die --save-image Option tut, dann wird dir auch klar warum. https://linux.die.net/man/8/ntfsclone
<le_bot> Title: ntfsclone(8) - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<ghostcube> dreamon: das geht so ja auch nit
<ghostcube> was sdx23 sagt
<dreamon> oho..
<sdx23> Also: --save-image macht kein normales Image wie dd, sondern komprimierten Spezialkram. Generell geht das, was du willst nicht so einfach mit den üblichen Tools zu bewerkstelligen: Entweder du hast ein normales Image und kannst das mounten, oder du hast was kleines was dann nicht zu mounten ist.
<dreamon> ghostcube, sdx23 Achje. Bin ich doof.
<dreamon> Ist komprimiert. Ich könnte es also retourschreiben, das ginge..aber mounten logischerweise nicht. Danke Leute. 
<ghostcube> ja denk an die 2 befehle aus deinem tout da
<ghostcube> die brauchste beim zurückschreiben
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-14
<mintnutzer> hallo, wer kann mir hier weiterhelfen bei einem problem mit ubuntu server ?
<dadrc> Ubuntu Server können wir, Mint nicht :)
<mintnutzer> top
<mintnutzer> ist ne allgemeine frage zu paketen. 
<dadrc> na dann, raus damit
<mintnutzer> und zwar: ubuntusserver läuft auf meinem raspi. möchte onionshare installieren. dieses ist jedoch vom paket torbrowser-bundle abhängig, welches für die architektur nicht in den quellen verfügbar ist. 
<dadrc> jo, die Tor-Leute packagen nicht für arm
<mintnutzer> also wie löse ich das problem. 
<mintnutzer> tor als solches ist ja für arm verfügbar aber das bundle ist halt in den abhängigkeiten. 
<dadrc> Von Hand installieren, würd ich sagen
<mintnutzer> dumme frage wie mache ich das ?
<dadrc> https://github.com/micahflee/onionshare/blob/master/BUILD.md#gnulinux
<le_bot> Title: onionshare/BUILD.md at master · micahflee/onionshare · GitHub (at github.com)
<mintnutzer> löst das die abhängigkeiten mit auf ?
<dadrc> Da ist ein Befehl mit bei, der die Abhängigkeiten installiert
<dadrc> Scheint aber nur normales Tor zu brauchen
<dadrc> Das müsste es ja geben für ARM
<mintnutzer> ja, gibt es. ich versuche mal mein glück. 
<mintnutzer> vielen dank, die probleme die jetzt auftauchen kann ich selber lösen :D
<p0g> moin
<p0g> Ich habe gerade ein 16.4.3 und ein 18.4 ISO getestet.
<p0g> kann man eigentlich bei den bootparametern irgendwo die Timezone angeben?
<p0g> locale und keyboard alles toptop, aber die Zeit immer eine Stunde verschoben.
<k1l> das sollte sich der desktop selber holen
<p0g> Das unity finde ich eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht - jetzt wo sie es abschaffen wollen.
<p0g> komisch - muss man Windows aufstarten, ob da die korrekte Zeit kommt.
<k1l> ach das ist das bios uhrzeit problem
<p0g> ah, vielleicht ist es das, aber manuell kann ich die Zeitzone auf Berlin setzen, und die Zeit schein dann richtig.
<k1l> das eine OS schreibt die zeitzonenzeit ins bios das andere die generelle zeit und rechnet dann selber um.
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Systemzeit/a/revision/890808/#Falsche-Uhrzeit-bei-Windows-Mac-Linux-Parallelinstallation
<le_bot> Title: Systemzeit › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<p0g> die Berechnung schein nicht zu gehen, manuell kann ich es dann setzen.
<p0g> danke koegs
<koegs> da wurde der Wiki-Artikel ordentlich beschnitten, hab mal ne alte Version rausgesucht
<p0g> Wenn man jetzt schon auf 18.04 geht, kommt man dann mit Updates auf das kommende 18.04.1 denke ich - oder soll man jetzt noch das 16.4.3 installieren?  (für eine Bekannte).
<p0g> es gibt vllt. auch Leute, die noch Unity möchten.
<koegs> 18.04 ist noch nicht final, also nicht unbedingt was für einen unbeaufsichtigen, produktiven Betrieb
<dadrc> 18.04 ist noch nicht stable, das würd …
<dadrc> genau.
<p0g> ok
<oxtobear> hallo
<k1l> hi
<oxtobear> ich moechte mein smartphone rooten mit pc-anbindung finde aber nur fuer windoof und android. gibt es auch die moeglichkeit dies per ubuntu auszufuehren?
<Frickelpit> ja
<Frickelpit> und es heißt Windows
<k1l> oxtobear: das kommt zu allererst mal aufs handy und die methode an.
<oxtobear> mein Honor 6x hatte ich bislang versucht mit apk ohne pc zu rooten. mit kingroot fand ich bislang am besten, aber keines hat funktioniert und da sitze ich schon mehr als 3 tage dran nun moechte ich per pc
<oxtobear> und da ich kein windows habe benoetige ich das fuer ubuntu
<k1l> ja gibt es denn eine methode, die beim honor 6x funktioniert?
<Frickelpit> Honor 6x ist Android, da sollte sich was auf xda finden lassen, ggfs mit fastboot
<ppq> kannst es auch einfach in einer windows-vm machen, einfach die usb-geräte durchreichen
<k1l> weil du hast aktuell erstmal ein "wie roote ich mein android" problem. und kein ubuntu problem.
<ppq> ms bietet virtualbox-images an mit windows, zum browser-testen für webentwickler
<ppq> reicht ja für einmal kurz was rooten
<oxtobear> ich bin was rooten angeht total anfaenger
<jokrebel> da dann vielleicht besser in nem Android Kanal?
<oxtobear> android-kanal waere nett .. gibt es einen deutschen android-channel in freenode?
<jokrebel> ##android-de   da sind aber nicht viel Leute drin
<oxtobear> ok ich schau mal
<jokrebel> oxtobear: um so etwas rauszufinden gibt es "/msg alis list <suchwort>"
<oxtobear> jokrebel: ok 
<jokrebel> dann kann man auch selber schaun ob es einen Kanal zum Thema gibt
<oxtobear> wusste ich nicht
<k1l> oxtobear: normalerweise ist https://forum.xda-developers.com/honor-6x  die beste anlaufstelle für android sachen. gibt auch android-hilfe.de mit anleitungen in deutsch, ist aber kleiner.
<uniCATx> muss bei einer Neuinstallation die EFI/Partition beibehalten werden? https://imgur.com/a/8mNv7
<le_bot> Title: Imgur: The magic of the Internet (at imgur.com)
<stevieh> ups, mein audio control ist verstorben oben im unity. Wie bekomm ich das wieder ohne aus und einzuloggen?
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-15
<stevieh> hey ho. Weiss einer, wie ich mit Pidgin ein Jabber passwort _ändere_? Oder geht das nicht?
<stevieh> habs. Danke
<p0g> moin, sind die neueren Kernel auf älteren Maschinen der "Vista-Generation" eigentlich langsamer? Sind es nur die Desktops, die auf diesen Maschinen immer langsamer laufen?
<p0g> Mier fällt es einfach auf, weil ich immer mit den gleichen Maschinen arbeite...:-)
<k1l> der kernel ist egal. es sei denn du nutzt so uralt hardware, dass die unterstützung aus dem kernel rausgenommen wurde, weil niemand mehr solche kisten einsetzt.
<k1l> bei desktops kommen aber immer mehr services hinzu, sodass die mehr power brauchen im gegensatz zu früher. bei vista hardware würde ich nichts anderes als lubuntu einsetzen.
<p0g> selbst XFCE wird langsamer
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: naja, das ist nur halb richtig. in neueren kernels ist auch immer mehr infrastruktur enthalten, die bei standard-distrokernels immer aktiviert ist. also trägt der kernel sicher auch ein *bisschen* dazu bei
<p0g> XFCE und LXDE liefen hier sehr gut.
<LetoThe2nd> aber natürlich kein vergleich zu den restlichen änderungen zwischen ubuntu-releases.
<p0g> es fällt mir auf, dass sehr viel Processe laufen, wahrscheinlich auch mehr als früher.
<k1l> LetoThe2nd: ja, das sehe ich aber als zu vernachlässigen an im gegensatz dazu, was in der gui alles dazukommt.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ack.
<LetoThe2nd> p0g: sag lieber mal etwsa präziser... was definierst du denn als "vista-generation"
<k1l> was damals schon untere bis mittlere klasse war wird halt auch nicht besser.
<p0g> der ASUS, wo ich gerade drauf habe hat...core2Duo centrino, mit Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T7250  @ 2.00GHz
<LetoThe2nd> und wat scheins so 1-2GB ram
<p0g> und 2 GB ram
<LetoThe2nd> klassiker zur zeit
<p0g> laufen eigentlich unter Linux recht gut.
<LetoThe2nd> die c2ds habens langsam einfach hinter sich. technisch meistens noch ok, aber unter modernen general purpose distributionen und den dazugehörigen applikationen kaum noch produktiv zu gebracuhen.
<p0g> aber fragt sich eben, um man ein man z.B. ein neuere (und dann das geplante) LTS raufspitzen soll, wenn die Maschine dann schlechter läuft.
<LetoThe2nd> p0g: die antwort: gar nicht.
<LetoThe2nd> p0g: leb mit der alten lts solange sie gepfelgt wird.
<p0g> wohl am besten, das andere ist nur Risiko.
<p0g> o.k. danke für Eure Meinung
<dreamon__> Wie kann ich alle mp3s die sich in unterschiedlichen Ordnern befinden in einen anderen Ordner verschieben. Am liebsten über die Konsole.
<LetoThe2nd> find + exec, der rest ist fleissarbeit für den fragenden.
<LetoThe2nd> (unter der annahme, dass sich das mp3 auf den namen und nicht auf die evaluierung des file-fingerprints bezieht :-P)
<dreamon__> Danke.
<dreamon__> Auf die Dateiendung.
<dreamon__> LetoThe2nd, find -name *.ADF -print -exec echo "mv" {} {} \; .. wie krieg ich im zweiten {} den Pfad geändert wo ers hinschieben soll.?
<dreamon__> ADF durch mp3 ersetzen.. war nur ein test
<dreamon__> Argh.. bin ich doof einfach /pfad/ .. 
<k1l> das zweite {} duchr /path/to/hell
<dreamon__> k1l, Genau..;)
<LetoThe2nd> ich weiss schon, warum ich bei so was nicht gleich antworte :)
<night0wl> hi
<night0wl> i have installed the same program over package management and compiled from source in /usr/local/bin. i don't want to write /usr/local/bin/program every time how can i make it terminal takes it as default?
<night0wl> achso ich bin ja in einem deutschen raum :)
<LetoThe2nd> night0wl: reihenfolge in $PATH
<night0wl> kannst du das etwas genauer ausführen ich bin neuling
<ppq> echo $PATH
<ppq> da muss /usr/local/bin halt vorne stehen
<LetoThe2nd> für jemand der selbst kompilert, sollte wohl das ausreichend sein: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/32170798/how-do-i-change-the-order-of-path
<le_bot> Title: bash - How do I change the order of $PATH? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<night0wl> echo $path : /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<night0wl> also sollte doch aus /usr/local/bin als erstes genommen werden oder ?
<ppq> richtig
<night0wl> macht es aber nicht
<night0wl> muss ich neu anmelden oder sowas?
<ppq> nur wenn du was geändert hast
<night0wl> danke 
<bnjm> Hi, wie kann ich auf einem 64GB USB Stick ein Ubuntu Live System installieren aber trotzdem noch den Rest vom Speicherplatz zur Verfügung habe?
<bnjm> Ich habe z.B. 2 Partitionen mit je FAT32 erstellt aber ubs-creator-gtk oder dd wollen nicht /dev/sdb1 beglücken, sondern das ganze Ding
<k1l> ja, weil das live usb setup schon mehrere partitionen hat.
<k1l> unter anderem aber auch eine fat partition. und der usb creator sollte da den rest einfach in die fat partition packen. die kann man ja nutzen
<bnjm> ahh, ich habe etwas vergessen. 
<bnjm> normal stimmt das, aber ich hatte mal vor 2 Monaten die IIAB ( http://download.iiab.io/6.5/rpi/ ) installiert und auf diesem Rechner kam Fehler und dann wurde abgebrochen. Seitdem kann ich auf USB Sticks und externe Festplatten nicht schreiben. 
<le_bot> Title: Index of /6.5/rpi (at download.iiab.io)
<bnjm> Wie kann ich das ändern?
<bnjm> Also im Nautilus geht nur lesen und cut&paste geht nicht auf USB Sticks
<k1l> guck mal in dmesg ob der stick jetzt fehler wirft
<k1l> usb sticks sind ramsch speicher. die gehen sehr oft kaputt
<bnjm> nene, das ist bei allen usb Dingern bisher... das liebt an dem IIAB was ich mal versucht habe zu installieren
<k1l> wenn du dd auf das /dev/sdb schreibst, sollte da nix mehr übrig bleiben von dem was vorher da drauf war.
<k1l> ich kenn iiab nicht.
<bnjm> Und welcher Dienst ist unter Ubuntu 16.04 für einbinden von USB Stick oder Platten zuständig?
<k1l> guck dir erst mal dmesg an
<bnjm> da ist nichts auffälliges
<k1l> das zeigt dir erst mal die hardware seite, wenn du den stick ansteckst, oder wenn du da drauf rumfuhrwerkst und es progbleme gibt.
<k1l> sonst wird das dein desktop regeln. bei gnome desktops ist das gvfs
<bnjm> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cq9wRxr6q5/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bnjm> ich habe Unity drauf aber nutze schon lange i3wm
<k1l> sonst mach mal gparted auf und lösch die partitionstabelle
<k1l> bnjm: was passiert denn wenn du den mountest?
<bnjm> wie gesagt vor der Installation von iiab ging das alles noch
<k1l> "sudo parted -l" zeigt an was da drauf ist an partitionstabelle und partitionen
<bnjm> ah es geht doch mit dem schreiben auf den usb stick. hm, aber wenn ich ubuntu 16.04 via usb-creator-gtk installiere, dann konnte ich da nicht mehr drauf schreiben. hm. ich versuchs nochmal.
<bnjm> aber das problem ist ja dann, wenn ich da live usb erstelle, dann kann ich vom gestartetem live usb system auf den restlichen speicher von ca. 55GB nicht zugreifen. Ist das normal?
<k1l> weiß ich jetzt auswendig nicht, ob man das nicht beschreiben kann
<bnjm> ich meine, ich hab da keine schreibrechte dann oder?
<k1l> mal gemounted?
<k1l> oder du machst das image mit dd drauf und nachher mit gparted einfach eine weitere partition dahinter?
<k1l> du suchst also eigentlich eine persistente live installation? das sollte doch dann ein /home haben
<k1l> also das mit dem schreiben ist mir so banal, ich wüsste nicht, dass das normalerweise so ein problem ist
<bnjm> zB habe ich gerade live usb stick erstellt, stick raus- und eingesteckt, in Nautilus links drauf geklickt auf den und es wurde gemounted aber ich kann nicht da Dinge reinkopieren
<bnjm> nun habe ich gparted gestartet aber es kommt gleich die Dialogfensterchen-Meldung "The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." mit der Möglichkeit "Cancel" oder "Ignore"
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-16
<bnjm> wenn ich die persistente will, dann muss mir das der usb-creator-gtk doch anbieten oder? Sehe da nix derartiges zur Auswahl.
<k1l> ja das heisst auf deutsch anders beim usb creator. da ist so ein slider, iirc
<bnjm> den slider habe ich da nicht, wie hier zu sehen: https://media-cdn.ubuntu-de.org/wiki/attachments/00/39/screenshot.png
<bnjm> also da ganz unten zu sehen
<bnjm> https://img2.picload.org/image/darlgpgi/screenshotfrom2018-02-1601-09-.png
<k1l> hmm
<k1l> nutzt du da den usb-creator-gtk?
<bnjm> ja
<bnjm> in i3wm
<bnjm> vielleicht liegt es am großen 64GB stick ^^
<bnjm> ich check das mal mit einem anderen
<k1l> oder am komischen setup auf dem stick von dir
<bnjm> okay, bei einem 2gb stick das selbe problem. kann keine persistenz einstellen 
<bnjm> ich switche zu unity... cu
<bnjm> ok, hab kein unity. ^^ nur lubuntu drauf aber auch unter LXDE das gleiche
<bnjm> ich versuche es mit dd und dann später eine weitere partition dazu 
<k1l> ok, gerade nachgelesen, dass seit 16.04 der usb-creator nicht mehr das iso entpackt und "magic" macht, sondern wie dd nur noch clont
<k1l> https://askubuntu.com/a/962754/31260
<le_bot> Title: Startup Disk Creator in Lubuntu 16.04 making USB read-only, no persistent storage option - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bnjm> ah, meines wissens war eine persistent storage option wirklich buggy. die blähte sich auf und wurde nicht kleiner
<Johnsnow_> Mahlzeit miteinander!
<Johnsnow_> Ich hätte eine Frage zum kopieren von Dateien mittels mc
<zeitsofa> Ich hab auch ganz viel Fragen, was machen wir beide da nun? Wirst du sie denn auch stellen deine Fragen? 
<Johnsnow_> Ich schreibe einfach mal: Ein Verzeichnis soll von externer Festplatte in einen Ordner kopiert werden der mir aber nicht gehört. Ich bin Admin des Rechners, der Nutzer wurde aber ohne logon angelegt
<Johnsnow_> Was kann ich tun daß die Ordner die mir gehören in den Ordner der mir nicht gehört kopiert werden können?
<zeitsofa> Du bist Admin aber hast kein Recht zu schreiben? Sicher das du Admin bist?
<Johnsnow_> nein
<LetoThe2nd> naja, nur weil man admin ist kann man ja nicht automatisch gleich überall schreiben.
<stevieh> was ist denn admin? 
<LetoThe2nd> die kurzform ist: gib deinem benutzer rechte am zielordner
<Johnsnow_> genau das will ich tun
<Johnsnow_> Ich weiß aber nicht wie
<zeitsofa> Stimmt generell Leto - aber mein root auf meinem pc darf doch an ganz ganz viele Stellen hinschreiben :P
<Johnsnow_> hilft es mc per sudo zu starten?
<Johnsnow_> Oder sollte ich das besser nicht tun?
<LetoThe2nd> zeitsofa: klar, aber du bist ja nicht nonstop root
<zeitsofa> entweder mittel chmod die rechte erweitern oder mittels chwon die rechte des Verzeichnis an dich übergeben. Oder du versucht es einfahc mal kurz und kanpp mit sudo
<zeitsofa> drum sudo :P
<Johnsnow_> moment ich probiere das mal mit sudo
<LetoThe2nd> Johnsnow_: mc mit sudo zu starten würde es zwar fpr den moment lösen, ist aber an und für sich eine schlechte idee.
<Johnsnow_> weil?
<LetoThe2nd> Johnsnow_: weil mc dann gnadenlos macht was du sagst, auch wenn du vielelicht systemdaten in mitleidenschaft ziehen würdest.
<Johnsnow_> Mir ist das grundsätzlich klar
<Johnsnow_> Es geht um einen Server den ich aufgesetzt habe.
<zeitsofa> da du damit eigentlich das rechte konzept umgehst @Johnsnow_ . Der saubere (umständlichere) Weg ist dir sauber berechtigungen mittels CHMOD oder CHOWN auf das Verzeichnis zu geben
<Johnsnow_> Der Zielordner ist ein SMB Share
<LetoThe2nd> aaaah ja. schön dass du das mal dazu sagst.
<LetoThe2nd> das macht die sache nochmal spannender :)
<Johnsnow_> ich möchte dem Verwaltungsnutzer nicht unbedingt die Rechte für den Ordner einräumen und eigentlich sollte der Nutzer seine Rechte auch behalten und Samba soll auch noch laufen können
<stevieh> ich find das alles durchaus für ein einmaliges kopieren ok. als ruth rüberkopieren und danach chown auf den user machen und mit chmod die rechte passend setzen. 
<stevieh> das einzige was ich nicht machen würde, wäre für sowas mc benutzen. vor allem nicht als ruth
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: jo, das klingt für den fall sinnvoll
<Johnsnow_> also, ich gehe davon aus daß es egal ist ob ich das mit mc kopiere oder per cp
 * LetoThe2nd geht dann mal auch aus. aus dem thema.
<stevieh> Johnsnow_: ja. Ich mag nur mc nicht ;-)
<Johnsnow_> Also, ich bin ubuntu / Linux Anfänger
<stevieh> dann erst recht nicht. mit mc kannst du viel schneller mehr falsch machen als mit cp
<Johnsnow_> Ich kenen mich nicht gut mit Rechten aus. 
<Johnsnow_> Ich habe grundsätzlich schon Erfahrung mit PCs
<Johnsnow_> Über viele Jahre. Nur eben mit Windows
<stevieh> you have been warned :-)
<k1l> samba hat doch auch noch eine eigene user/rechte verwaltung
<stevieh> ?
<Johnsnow_> Ich habe es immerhin geschafft meinen Server zu installieren und bin aktuell an der Einrichtung desselben per ssh auf der Kommandozeile
<Johnsnow_> Erstkontakt ubuntu war 01/18
<Johnsnow_> Samba läuft und funktioniert einwandfrei
<stevieh> allet jut
<stevieh> go for it.
<Johnsnow_> Allerdings nur mittels Anleitungen aus dem Netz. Ich habe aber schon das meiste verstanden ;)
<Johnsnow_> Okay, sudo scheint die Kopieraktion zu machen
<Johnsnow_> Das ist schön
<Johnsnow_> Danke!
 * Frickelpit hofft, dass der Server nicht öffentlich zugänglich ist
<Johnsnow_> warum?
<Johnsnow_> Also ich hoffe das auch :)
<Johnsnow_> Eine Frage hätte ich noch
<Johnsnow_> <stevieh> ich find das alles durchaus für ein einmaliges kopieren ok. als ruth rüberkopieren und danach chown auf den user machen und mit chmod die rechte passend setzen.
<Johnsnow_> Ich kopiere die Daten per sudo in den Nutzerordner
<Johnsnow_> Hat der Nutzer auf diese Daten zugriff?
<stevieh> Frickelpit: mei, irgenwie muss man mal anfangen. Anno 95 hab ich auch mal alle ftp user auf alles losgelassen...
<stevieh> Johnsnow_: kommt auf die Rechte an. 
<Johnsnow_> Weiß ich doch nicht
<Frickelpit> stevieh: Man kann gerne sich damit beschäftigen aber nicht im öffentlichen Netz, wo man für haftet
<k1l> Johnsnow_: "ls -al" zeigt dir  die berechtigungen an in dem ordner wo du gerade bist
<stevieh> wenn du möchtest, dass die Daten danach dem Nutzer gehören, musst du das eben machen.
<stevieh> Frickelpit: naja, auch das ist wie mit dem Autofahren.
<Johnsnow_> Ich verstehe das echt nicht
<k1l> Johnsnow_: es ist für uns jetzt schwer vorherzusehen welche daten du da wo hast mit welchen rechten. und von welchen users du sprichst.
<k1l> Johnsnow_: guck dir die dateiberechtigungen an, mit ls. 
<Johnsnow_> Ich schreibs nochmal ausführlich
<k1l> !rechte
<le_bot> Informationen zu Rechte finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte
<k1l> Johnsnow_: lies dir den artikel mal durch. du kommst nicht daran vorbei das ein mal grundlegend zu verstehen wenn du mit unix arbeiten willst.
<Johnsnow_> Ordner Bilder wurde an der Workstation von nutzer1 auf eine Festplatte kopiert. Festplatte zum Server getragen und angeschlossen. Ordner Bilder soll nun dem nutzer1 auf dem Sambashare zur Verfügung stehen
<stevieh> und nur diesem?
<Johnsnow_> Ich wollte schlicht und Ergreifen kein Backup übers Netzwerk machen da mehrere hundert Gigabyte Daten im Ordner sind
<stevieh> aber k1l hat schon recht, sich mit den Rechten zu befassen ist dieser Tage wichtig.
<stevieh> *grin*
<Johnsnow_> Mensch, als der Server noch unter Windows lief war das alles so einfach
<stevieh> ist doch kein PRoblem, da wieder windows drauf zu installieren?
<Frickelpit> Warum hast du dann gewechselt?
<k1l> Johnsnow_: noch mal: guck dir die dateirechte an, die der ordner jetzt hat. das sind die fakten die interessieren. 
<Johnsnow_> Weil ich gerne weg möchte von onedrive, googledrive und Konsorten
<k1l> Johnsnow_: und das ist eben das große problem beim operieren als root. die dateirechte gehen matsch
<Johnsnow_> Wir haben viele Daten und ab einer gewissen Größe wollen alle Anbieter richtig Kohle haben
<Johnsnow_> Okay. Also ich habe es so verstanden. Wenn Johnsnow Daten auf eine externe FEstplatte kopiert und Administrator als sudo dieselben Daten in den Ordner /media/nutzer/Johnsnow kopiert dann hat Johnsnow pech
<stevieh> ist alles kein hexenwerk. kopieren, owner ändern, rechte ändern, fertig
<Johnsnow_> Er darf die Daten nicht mehr nutzen
<Johnsnow_> Also muss ich als Johnsnow die Dateien wieder besitzen was wahrscheinlich mit chown geht, so wie ich das auch mit der externen Festplatte gemacht habe
<k1l> Johnsnow_: was aber kein problem ist, weil man die dateirechte ganz einfach ändern kann
<k1l> mit den kommandos chown und chmod.
<Johnsnow_> Das Problem ist daß ich das Wiki nicht verstehe
<k1l> was genau?
<Johnsnow_> Es sind zuwenige beispiele dabei
<Frickelpit> Johnsnow_: chown ändert den Benutzer und die Gruppe, ohne die Dateirechte anzufassen. Das macht dann chmod
<Johnsnow_> WEnn da mal stehen würde: Mit sudo chmod /media/Bilder (oder auch /mnt/Ordner1 - hätte ich schon auch verstanden) übernimmt der aktuelle nutzer die Rechte an den Dateien.
<Frickelpit> Dateirechte sind entweder mit rwx angegeben oder mit Zahlen. Bei dem Befehl ls siehst du rwx jeweils für User, Group und Others
<k1l> Johnsnow_: das steht da doch. aber man kann nicht ein wiki machen für genau deine fragen. dann bräuchte man ein wiki pro user auf der welt
<k1l> !chmod
<le_bot> Informationen zu chmod finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chmod
<k1l> "chown
<k1l> !chown
<le_bot> Informationen zu chown finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<Frickelpit> Johnsnow_: und für chmod musst du dem System noch sagen, wie die Dateirechte aussehen sollen
<Frickelpit> i.e. chmod 600 /foo/bar usw.
<Frickelpit> wie sich die 6 zusammensetzt, steht in dem Artikel
<k1l> Johnsnow_: du musst jetzt ein mal begreifen, dass unter unix dateien(und ordner) einen besitzer und gruppe haben, und diese verschiedene zugriffsrechte haben können. wenn du das nicht lernen willst, dann mach den windows server drauf und komm wieder wenn du das bereit bist zu lernen.
<Johnsnow_> höhö
<Johnsnow_> Jaja, ich hab schon verstanden. Und nein Ich will keinen Windows Server mehr haben
<Johnsnow_> Das Problem ist daß ich die Artikel zu den Rechten sehr unverständlich finde. Ich habe bisher sonst alles ganz gut verstanden und auch eingestellt bekommen. Aber genau dieses Thema ist doch sehr unübersichtlich und unverständlich
<Frickelpit> eigentlich nicht
<k1l> was denn genau?
<stevieh> es ist halt etwas umfangreicher... aber lohnt sich, zu verstehen, gerade wenn man mit samba was macht.
<stevieh> sonst ist man ständig am rechte ändern und bekommt pickel von.
<Johnsnow_> Vor allem die Oktalzahl finde ich voll blöd
<k1l> Johnsnow_: wir können halt nur auf konkrete fragen antworten. auf "das ist mir zu unverständlich", was sollen wir da sagen?
<stevieh> brauchst du nicht unbedingt, geht auch mit buchtelstaben
<Frickelpit> Das ist ansich einfach, du  musst dir nur drei zahlen merken
<k1l> Johnsnow_: es gibt auch die buchstaben version. beides geht
<Johnsnow_> mc kopiert leider immer noch
<k1l> Johnsnow_: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte/#Darstellungsarten
<le_bot> Title: Rechte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Johnsnow_> Ich will das nicht abbrechen jetzt
<k1l> also lesen lesen lesen
<Johnsnow_> Lesen kann ich :D
<Johnsnow_> Das ist nicht das problem
<stevieh> genau, so lange wie es kopiert kannst du lesen ;-)
<k1l> nochmal, du kommst nicht drum herum das zu verstehen.
<k1l> investiere jetzt die 5 minuten.
<stevieh> 5 aber nur für die ganz schlauen :-)
<Johnsnow_> Ja, ist schon klar. ah, 5 minuten reichen wahrscheinlich nicht :D#
<k1l> das verstehen kann dir keiner abenehmen. ging uns ja selber nicht anders
<Johnsnow_> 97%
<stevieh> ich hab die windows rechte auch nie verstanden
<Johnsnow_> gleich hatters, dann gehe ich mal in den Ordner und lasse mir die Rechte anzeigen
<Johnsnow_> Mit Windows hatte ich nie Probleme
<Frickelpit> du kannst auch jetzt schon in den Ordner, so ein Linux hat nicht nur eine Shell und man kann mehrere Sessions parallel haben
<Johnsnow_> Allerdings nutze ich Windows seit 3.11 und mit den Jahren sammelt sich eben Wissen an.
<stevieh> so isses. 
<k1l> leute die mit fahrradfahren nie probleme hatten, können trotzdem mit autofahren probleme haben.
<Johnsnow_> Das hat man unter ubuntu nach 6 Wochen halt nicht
<Johnsnow_> Ich hab halt Zeitdruck
<Johnsnow_> Der Server muss laufen, wenn mein Urlaub rum ist dann hab ich abends 1 Stunde über
<Frickelpit> schlechte Vorraussetzung für sowas
<stevieh> unter druck wird das nix. 
<Johnsnow_> So, wie war das noch, ls -?
<Frickelpit> man ls hilft weiter
<k1l> !ls
<le_bot> Informationen zu ls finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ls
<k1l> ls -al zeigt dir alles in langform an.
<Johnsnow_> -al danke!
<k1l> denk auch an die tab-completion für ordner/dateinamen. und das unix ein os für erwachsene ist und groß und kleinschreibung beachtet
<Johnsnow_> Ja ich weiß. kann ich mir auch die Ordnernamen mit Rechten anzeigen lassen?
<Johnsnow_> Ich sehe zwar daß Ordner mit verschiedenen Rechten da sind aber nicht wie die heissen
<k1l> dafür ist ls doch da
<Frickelpit> die siehst du doch mit einem ls -la
<Johnsnow_> no
<k1l> o_O
<Frickelpit> Ordner haben ein d vor dem rwx
<Johnsnow_> sorry. 
<Johnsnow_> Konfigfehler. Blaue Schrift auf blauem Hintergrund sieht man so schlecht
<Johnsnow_> Ja, stimmt genau.
<Johnsnow_> Der besitzer des Kopierten Ordners ist jetzt administrator
<k1l> administrator ist der username von deinem user?
<Johnsnow_> administrator ist der Wartungsuser vom Server
<Johnsnow_> der einzige der sich anmelden kann und sudoer ist
<Johnsnow_> sorry /afk
<Johnsnow_> Schade, ich muss leider weg
<Johnsnow_> Danke vielmals für Eure HIlfe
<Johnsnow_> Ich werde mich mit den Rechten befassen und das bestimmt geregelt bekommen. 
<Johnsnow_> leider nicht jetzt
<Johnsnow_> machts gut!
<stevieh> :-*
<bnjm> Hey, wie ist das mit ddrescue einklich? Ist das normal, wenn average rate so bei 800 kB/s liegt? Versuche gerade ein .img von der 3. Partition der 500GB Platte zu erstellen mit der -n Option aber das wird ja Tage dauern, wenn da 400GB drauf sind.
<bnjm> Ist das normal? Geht das nicht irgendwie schneller?
<k1l> der trick bei ddrescue ist ja, dass er dort wo es probleme gibt oft und in kleinne schritten weitermacht, um möglichst viel um die löcher herum zu lesen
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-17
<k1l> warum nimmst du nicht nur dd wenn du eh nicht kaputte sektoren genauer auslesen willst?
<bnjm> doch, die Platte hat 68 defekte Sektoren laut SMART
<bnjm> daher :)
<frostschutz> bnjm, ddrescue hat eine --min-read-rate option, wenn du das auf 10M oder so setzt, spart er sich die langsamen zonen für später. (wenn die platte dann überhaupt noch läuft)
<frostschutz> und dd ist keine gute option bei einer platte mit defekten sektoren
<bnjm> alles klar. coole Info
<bnjm> Ist der Notebook von meinem Bruder und der ist kein Linuxer und guckte so skeptisch, dass es so lange dauern soll. Soll er sich doch freuen... :D
<bnjm> Würde das vielleicht schneller gehen, wenn ich die Platte in einen Rechner mit USB 3 anschließe und auf eine USB 3 Platte sichere? Aktuell: Rechner hat nur USB2 und externe Platte USB3.
<bnjm> Und wenn ich jetzt abbrechen würde, kann ich mittels der .log dann weitermachen? muss ich da eine bestimmte Option für continue nehmen?
<Rochvellon> es kann schneller sein, zumindest bei den Sektoren, die nicht defekt sind. Aber jetzt extra abzubrechen und umzustecken würde ich nicht machen
<bnjm> ok, ich weiß nicht... ich habe vergessen die .log auf dem Ziel zu speichern. :S
<bnjm> aktuell wird die .log im usb live system im Home gespeichert und wenn das os abstützt oder jemand es aus versehen ausschaltet, dann ist das .log pfutsch
<bnjm> ich bin gerade nicht bei meinem Bruder aber ich schau Heute früh wieder rein... evt. reicht copy&paste der .log oder?
<doev> hallo. Ich habe Probleme dieses Wiki nachzuvollziehen: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia/nvidia/
<le_bot> Title: nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> Und zwar geht es um den AGP-Teil: "Um zu erfahren, ob AGP aktiviert ist und welche Version des Treibers verwendet wird, im Terminal folgenden Befehl ausführen:"
<doev> cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 
<doev> ---> Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<doev> Ist AGP überhaupt noch ein Thema? Warum steht es noch im Wiki drin?
<doev> Installiert ist dieser Treiber: 384.111-0ubuntu0.16.04.1
<doev> na ich schätze, dass das einfach veraltet ist.
<doev> Ich habe versucht cuda 9.1 zu installieren. Es ging alles soweit gut, bis zum dist-upgrade. Gebaut werden sollte dabei der Treiber 387.26 und das ging schief.
<doev> scripts/Makefile.build:308: die Regel für Ziel „/var/lib/dkms/nvidia-387/387.26/build/nvidia-uvm/uvm8_va_block.o“ scheiterte
<stevieh> das ist ein "problem" des www. man kann aktuelle Infos kaum von alten unterscheiden.
<stevieh> aber wahrscheinlich bekommst du irgendwo ne bessere ausgabe, warum das scheiterte
<doev> ja
<doev> habe sowas wie eine Lösung gefunden, nur frage ich mich, wie ich das Bauen nochmal neu starten kann.
<bnjm> wenn ich ddrescue im zweiten Durchlauf starte wie im Wiki steht, also ohne die -n Option - was passiert dann?
<bnjm> Muss ich dann einen anderen Namen für die Imagedatei vergeben oder wie?
<frostschutz> bnjm, nein, alle dateien (quelle ziel und log/map) müssen gleich bleiben
<frostschutz> im log/map steht was noch fehlt und da gehts dann weiter
<frostschutz> andere namen brauchst du da nur, wenn sich der name des geräts selbst geändert hätte (beim usb abstecken oder so)
<bnjm> achso, d.h. ddrescue erkennt schon automatisch, dass da die angebebene .img schon gefüllt wurde vom ersten durchlauf?
<bnjm> das ist im Wiki nicht so genau beschrieben
<Loetmichel> bnjm: wenn ich mich recht erinnere bruacht ddrescue das logfile vom letzen versuch wenn du NUR die gefailten sektoren retryen willst
<Loetmichel> ist aber zugegebenrmaßen lange her daß ich es das letzte mal benutzt hab
<bnjm> ok
<bnjm> mal was anderes: kann ddrescue auch von SSDs Daten retten? :D
<Loetmichel> nur wenn noch daten da sind zum retten
<Loetmichel> sektor tot ist sektor tot bei ssd
<Loetmichel> da is nix mit "retry"
<bnjm> hat schon fast 300GB über Nacht bei meinem Bruder kopiert :) die average rate stieg dann doch an :)
<bnjm> Loetmichel: ah
<bnjm> thx
<Loetmichel> die sache mit dem "platte im eifach und nochmal probieren" funktioniert nur bei rotierendem rost, und auch da eher selten
<Loetmichel> eisfach
<bnjm> grins :-)
 * Loetmichel hat noch ne alte ST225 samt rechner drumrum
<stevieh> yeah
<stevieh> MFM rules the world
<Loetmichel> läuft noch... wenn man beim einschlaten 2-3 mal feste aufs gehäuse kloppt... plattenstapel klebt etwas
<bnjm> lol
<Loetmichel> stevieh: eigntlich ists jetzt RLL
<Loetmichel> omti controller dran
<Loetmichel> und schon waren die 20MB auf ein mal 33mb :-)
<stevieh> ah, ich erinner mich
<stevieh> stimmt, im Keller liegt auch noch ne Megaföhn 30
<stevieh> und da bleibt die auch liegen.
<stevieh> wobei das n geiler Bildschirmständer für eingeweihte wäre.
<Loetmichel> 4aber nicht mit power dran... das lagerrasseln ist/war doch eher nervig
<rentier> Weiß hier zufällig jemand, wie man World of Warships mit Wine oder PlayOnLinux ans Laufen kriegt?
<k1l> rentier: guck in die app database bei wine, obs überhaupt geht und was man ggds. machne muss
<k1l> *ggfs
#ubuntu-de 2018-02-18
<tokam> Hallo
<tokam> ich habe einen Thinkpad T460 und es ist angegeben, dass dieser ein bluetooth Modul enthält
<tokam> aber lsusb | grep Bluetooth  gibt nichts der gleichen aus... ?
<k1l> und lspci?
<k1l> und das greppen würde ich erst mal weglassen und die chips so angucken
<tokam> mit grep zeigt lspci auch nichts
<k1l> es steht ja nicht bei allen chips immer "Bluetooth" dran
<tokam> ich installiere gerade das paket "bluetooth"
<Frickelpit> schau nach dem Wireless Chip
<tokam> ich habe aber leider kein "bluetooth-applet" aber dafür ein command namens "bluetooth-wizzard"
<k1l> tokam: du kannst installieren was du willst. aber warum guckst du nicht erst mal vernünftig den chip nach?
<tokam> ok chip ist drink
<tokam> drin
<Frickelpit> und wie heißt der?
<tokam> der wizzard hat mein headsead gefunden
<tokam> und erfolgreich konfiguriert
<tokam> gekoppelt
<tokam> jetzt hätte ich gerne noch eine nette software um damit zu arbeiten
<k1l> dein desktop sollte das bieten
<tokam> brauche ich jack?
<Frickelpit> ziemlich sicher nicht
<k1l> wofür jack?
<tokam> ich würde gerne steuern welches programm an mein headset schickt
<tokam> und das skype mein headset micro nutzt.
<tokam> mikrofon wird z.B. nicht in Skype erkannt
<k1l> jagut, skype ist eh komisch
<tokam> interessant meine webcam wird als sound device gelistet?
<tokam> hat die ein mikrofon?
<tokam> ich finde jack total cool wenn es richtig eingerichtet ist
<tokam> aber ich finde die einrichtung zu komplex... vor allem muss ich bei jedem start noch einige commands eingeben. das tool ist mächtig aber noch nicht so benutzerfreundlich wie pulseaudio
<tokam> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0721MKXQ2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<tokam> Ich habe dieses Mikrofon
<k1l> jack ist eben nicht gedacht, dass es dau freundlich ist.
<tokam> ^^ Diese Webcam mit Mikrofon
<tokam> und dieses headset
<tokam> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B074PNP82K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<k1l> pulseaudio ist das, was dau freundlich sein will.
<tokam> ich würde gerne die möglichkeit haben das headset zum skypen zu nutzen 
<tokam> ggf auch zum musikhören
<tokam> und auch das mikrofon der webcam zum skypen
<tokam> k1l: jack kann eine menge mehr und es ist schade dass diese features in der ubuntu welt nicht benutzerfreundlich angeboten werden. 
<tokam> z.B. kann ich mit Jack einen Skype Call für einen Podcast auf 2 Spuren aufnehmen. 
<k1l> tokam: mir ist klar was jack ist. aber es ist halt nun mal vom setup her komplex
<tokam> mit audacity und jack
<tokam> jack könnte das headset einbinden. aber ja es ist vom setup her komplex
<k1l> wenn du einfache technik willst, dann bist du bei jack falsch
<tokam> kann ich mein ziel auch einfach nutzen?
<tokam> einfach erreichen
<tokam> headset zum skypen nutzen
<k1l> ich weiß nicht ob skype da nicht das problem ist. das ist halt closed software.
<tokam> skype erkennt das mikrofon einfach nicht 
<k1l> ich selber nutze seit jahren skype nicht mehr.
<tokam> aber meine kunden nutzen das für telkos
<tokam> was sollen wir sonst nutzen?
<k1l> !internet_telefonie
<le_bot> Informationen zu Internet-Telefonie finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Internet-Telefonie
<tokam> bluetooth wizzard findet die geräte nicht mehr
<tokam> ok
<tokam> eins von beiden wurde erkannt
<tokam> habe nun wohl ein headset gekoppelt es stand dort, dass es erfolgreich konfigurieret wurde
<tokam> es gibt in der systemsteuerung einen bluetooth manager
<tokam> dort stehen meine beiden headsets
<tokam> es steht dort: gerät erfolgreich hinzugefügt, aber Verbindung fehlgeschlage
<tokam> Verbindung fehlgeschlagen: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Protocol not available...
<lexx> Hallo zusammen, versuche grade verzweifelt, von einer Linux kiste zur anderen eine E-mail zu schicken. Glaube es so verstande zu haben, dass es ohne mail-server gehen sollte. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich wonach ich mit google suchen sollte? komme irgendwie nicht weiter:-(
<tokam> spricht etwas dagegen seinen rechner "localhost" zu nennen?
<tokam> wie kann ich testen ob dieses module verfügbar ist?
<tokam> load-module module-bluetooth-policy
<tokam> in pulseaudio
<tokam> pulseaudio-module-bluetooth ist installiert
<tokam> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mfRFxZjZp8/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> lexx: du muss nach smtp, mta und mailserver suchen.
<stevieh> lexx: aber vielleicht sagst du mal, was dein plan ist, vielleicht gibt es alternativen für sowas.
<lexx> Ein genaues Ziel habe ich eigentlich nicht. Möchte halt nur erreichen, dass ich mit Rechner1 udn rechner2 emails austauschen kann. Postfix habe ich schon auf einer virtuellen Maschine am laufen. Im Netzt befindet sich noch ein rasperrypi und ein laptop mit Linux mint.
<frostschutz> lexx, ohne mailserver keine mail. aber mailserver selber betreiben ist eklig, es sei denn du willst eh nur im lokalen netzwerk.
<lexx> So ist der plan frostschutz :-)
<frostschutz> lexx, ...und bist so auf deine privatsphäre bedacht daß ssmtp/msmtp an einen richtigen mailserver nicht in frage kommt? na ja dann installier dir halt einen ;)
<lexx> Postfix läuft ja schon mit smtp( relayhost ist das glaube ich). Ich kann emails verschicken :-) Ich sage mal so, ich will noch was lernen :-) Es geht sich hier wenige um die Privatsphäre, eher um das, dass man es kann 
<stevieh> na, dann bist du doch schon auf dem richtigen weg.
<rentier> Huhu! Ich hab mir im BIOS den USB-Support während des Bootvorgangs abgeschaltet und komm jetzt nicht mehr ins BIOS, weil er keine Tastatureingaben annimmt. bis das Ubunutu gebootet hat. Kommt man nicht irgendwie auch aus dem Ubuntu ins UEFI-Bios?
<ppq> rentier, hat das mainboard auch eine ps/2 buchse? wenn ja, schließ da mal eine tastatur an
<jokrebel> wenn nein - warum schaltet man USB aus
<ppq> sonst mal sudo systemctl reboot --firmware-setup
<rentier> ppq, wenn ich noch eine hätte bzw finden würde... und wie ich mein Glück kenne, ist der  PS/2 Support im BIOS ebenfalls abgeschaltet m-)
<rentier> aber es hat einen Jumper zum CMOS zurücksetzen
<ppq> dann versuch mal den genannten befehl
<rentier> jokrebel, ich wollte Windows 7 installieren aber der Cursor spielte in der Installationsroutine verrückt
<rentier> jokrebel, ich hatte nur Fastbootr eingeschaltet (Ultra) mir war gar nicht klar, dass das Dinge mit dem USB anstellt
<rentier> jokrebel, beim mersten Mal war der Effekt ausgeblieben
<rentier> jokrebel,  als er dann kam, fing ich an rumzuprobieren
<rentier> das Ubuntu war übrigens in quasi sekunden ohne Probleme installiert und das Windows stiehlt mir schon wieder den ganzen Tag, es ist echt immer so ein unfassbares Theater mit deren SCHUIOZT)/(&=) Programmen
<ppq> wenn der o.g. genannte befehl nicht geht, kannst du auch mal das probieren: reboot, shift gedrückt halten um ins grub-bootmenü zu kommen, auf die kommandozeile wechseln, fwsetup eingeben 
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-11
<dreamon> Misteriös. Hatte hier ein Notebook mit Intel HD620. Awake nach Suspend war nur Schwarz. Beim booten blackscreen mit Cursor blinkt oben links. nomodeset brachte Bild aber das Suspendproblem blieb. Hab nun unter Treiber gesucht. Da stand dkms source for r8812au .. Dachte den Installierst mal (obwohl Netzwerk ging) und Siehe da nun geht auf einmal alles.
<dreamon> Was hat bitte das Netzwerk mit der i915 / HD620 zu tun?
<LupusE> teilen die sich die reccourcen? verlorene race-condition?
<stevieh> kann sein, dass er beim resume gar nicht bis zur Glotze kommt, wenn er schon beim Netzwerk hängt...
<Loetmichel> würde ich auch vermuten
<PL7icnc> Guten Tag 18.04 rubberband paket nicht in den Repros.WO finde ich informationen warumm das von 14.04 rausgenommen wurde
<j0k> dreamon: i915? Möglicherweise hat Dich einfach auch der Kernelbug erwischt gehabt?
<LupusE> PL7icnc: packages.ubuntu.com -> nch paket suchen, lanchpad lesen.
<LupusE> (und ein paar buchstaben dem text hinzufügen)
<PL7icnc> Danke
<j0k> dreamon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813657
<le_bot> Title: Bug #1813657 “4.18.0-14 doesn't boot past grub” : Bugs : linux package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<PL7icnc> LupusE, bin gestern auf 18.04 umgestiegen,diese klebrigen ränder machen mich wansinnig :O
<PL7icnc> LupusE, Verstehe ich das Richtig rubberband heist nun rubberband-cli
<LupusE> PL7icnc: das musst du jemanden fragen, der sich mit GUI themen auskennt. du fragtest nach paketen, dazu kann ich was sagen.
<stevieh> die klebrigen ränder kann man evtl. über gnome-tweaks oder halt über gconf ausstellen.
<PL7icnc> Danke 
<PL7icnc> Ich lass mal meine Bash scripts mit rubberband-cli laufen was rauskommt 
<PL7icnc> Frage hat sich im Bash was geändert 
<PL7icnc> wenn ich den Befehl in einen terminal schreibe wird er ausgeführt 
<PL7icnc> die Alten Scripte von 14.04 laufen nicht
<stevieh> du stellst dich aber schon ein wenig an, oder?
<PL7icnc> Rubberband-cli wird mit rubberband gestartet nicht zu glauben 
<PL7icnc> Danke 
<PL7icnc> So dann noch eine Blöde frage Softwarecenter bietet immer 2 Versionen ZB Gimp einmal mit sternen einmal ohne 
<stevieh> am besten mit apt schauen, ob das ein snap ist und wenn ja, dann das nicht nehmen sondern das "echte" Paket
<PL7icnc> Das Ogne sterne ist meist die neueste Version ZB Gimp 2.10 und das mit sternen gimp 2.8 
<PL7icnc> stevieh, Snap heist 
<stevieh> guggst du google
<PL7icnc> Im zusammenhang mit Paketen 
<PL7icnc> von Drittanbietern Vorkompiliert ....
<PL7icnc> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/snap/
<le_bot> Title: snap › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<stevieh>  mit deinen 3GB RAM, die für gnome3 eh viel zu wenig sind, solltest du keine 3 sek über snaps nachdenken. nimm xubuntu oder lubuntu oder rüste auf.
<PL7icnc> Geht prima 
<stevieh> na, wenn du meinst.
<PL7icnc> Der 18.04 ist deutlich flotter ist aber auch noch sauber
<PL7icnc> die 200mb mp4 wurde sehr schnell in x265 gewandelt und die sounds angepasst 
<PL7icnc> ffmpeg 4.1 precompiled
<PL7icnc> snap list zeigt alles als snap installiert 
<PL7icnc> Ich habe sowiso nur 1 core am laufen 
<PL7icnc> Danke und weiter im Takt bis zur rente muss ich nochmal auf 20.04 
<j0k> purge snapd ;-)
<PL7icnc> j0k, ich lese da was von Snap store ist das ein komerziller anbieter von Paketen 
<apollo13> sodala, ich hab mal wieder was zu lachen :D
<apollo13> kollege bekommt seit heute früh porno werbung via (scheinbar notify-send und ähnliche dbus calls), wie kann ich am besten rausfinden woher die kommen?
<apollo13> also welche app/pid das losschickte
<apollo13> ich glaube ja dass das via skype oder sowas kommt, sonst müsste ich mir über meine admin fähigkeiten echt sorgen machen XD
<tomreyn> starte mal mit "ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported"
<tomreyn> das klingt erst mal nicht nach skype, allenfalls als ursprüngliches einfallstor über das werbenetzwerk da.
<tomreyn> dann zieh dir ne prozessliste und überleg was davon die quelle sein könnte.
<_moep_>  apollo13 lol
<apollo13> naja außer teamviewer und skype ist mal nicht viel drauf, prozess liste fällt mir nix sinnvolles auf
<apollo13> ich hab mal nen dbus-monitor reingehängt
<apollo13> schaun ob ich vom dbus-monitor auch die calling pid bekomme
<tomreyn> hast du rebootet?
<apollo13> nein will ich vermeiden
<tomreyn> https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/dbus/dbus/issues/103
<apollo13> ich will die situation selbst sehen
<le_bot> Title: reloading dbus-daemon configuration does not affect existing connections' ACLs (#103) · Issues · dbus / dbus · GitLab (at gitlab.freedesktop.org)
<tomreyn> ist leider nötig falls du die dbus config anpassen musstest
<tomreyn> also wie hier beschrieben https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingDBus#How_to_monitor_the_system_bus
<apollo13> tomreyn: danke, aber das ist glaub ich nicht not, ich kann mich als der user via sudo authentifizieren und es sollte (tm) über den session bus kommen
<le_bot> Title: DebuggingDBus - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<apollo13> ja ich hänge im session bus schon drin und hoffe das reicht
<tomreyn> ok :)
<apollo13> wenn das wer als root macht dann hut ab
<apollo13> mal schauen ob unhide was ausspuckt, vlt wars ja ein fauler virus
<tomreyn> aber sonst ist alles up to date?
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> managed laptop mit auto updates
<tomreyn> hab leider noch nie in ner firma gearbeitet die linux-desktops zentral managed, würde mich interessieren wie das so läuft.
<apollo13> naja managed von mir :D aber halt in ner domäne (freeipa)
<apollo13> läuft aber ansich gut
<tomreyn> fein, fein. du bist der einzige admin? wie viele MA?
<apollo13> ja, 15 geräte ca
<tomreyn> ah okay das geht ja noch
<apollo13> ziemlich wurscht, ist eh alles über ansible :D
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> os deplyoment auch?
<apollo13> also die install erstmal ist händisch bzw d-i
<tomreyn> das wollte ich mir mal angucken, ist glaub ich noch recht neu
<tomreyn> ah ok
<apollo13> minimal install und dann ansible
<apollo13> vom domain join über vpn profiles etc
<tomreyn> vielleicht wäre foreman da was, bin aber nicht sicher ob das auch ansible macht, weiß nur von puppet
<apollo13> macht natürlich inzwischen auch ansible :þ
<tomreyn> :)
<apollo13> foreman ist allerdings nochmal ein bisserl größer
<tomreyn> ja ist für 15 kisten ggf. zu viel aufwand
<tomreyn> aber pxe pressed wär das schon überlegenswert
<tomreyn> *preseed
<tomreyn> ich hoffe doch sehr du berichtest uns am ende was es denn war! ;-)
<apollo13> ich hoffe ich finde es
<tomreyn> apollo13: du könntest auch mal netzwerkverbindungen angucken (muss ja nicht gleich auf paketebene invasiv sein), irgendwo muss das zeugs ja her kommen.
<apollo13> tomreyn: das ist im regelfall leider zu viel und ca 99.99% verschlüsselt :/
<tomreyn> apollo13: ich meinte ja nur zu gucken wo die verbindungen so hingehen. aber ja, im zweifelsfalls ist das AWS oder cloudflare ;)
<tomreyn> aber könnte ja z.b. ein non standard port dazwischen sein
<apollo13> aha
<apollo13>    string "Firefox"
<apollo13>    string "Angelika, 35"
<apollo13>    string "(1.3 km)"
<apollo13> webnotifications irgendwo aktiv :D
<tomreyn> du meinst der user hat die freigeschaltet?
<apollo13> oder eine der zwei aktiven extensions wurde hijacked
<tomreyn> about:performance verrät ggf. mehr
<apollo13> about:debugging auch ;)
<tomreyn> ja, besser
<apollo13> es war auf jeden fall pushgaga.com in den permission.sqlite mit desktop-notify registriert
<tomreyn> wie hast du das jetzt gefunden? per sqlite query direkt auf die DB?
<tomreyn> zu pushgaga finden sich im web jedenfalls nur malwarereports.
<apollo13> ja
<apollo13> sqlite3 permissions.db und dort nach type desktop-notification gesucht
<apollo13> wird er wohl mal angeklickt haben. Anways, mal beobachten und ab nach hause
<tomreyn> nee da scheint noch mehr dahinte rzu stecken
<tomreyn> es gibt da mehrere suchergebnisse zu sowas wie "unwanted popup"
<tomreyn> "bflix community toolsbar" war wohl nicht installiert, ne?
<tomreyn> malware die über movie.gl und movie.cc verteilt wird liefert darüber wohl popups aus.
<tomreyn> cryptocurrency miner
<tomreyn> also mal die load im auge behalten von der kiste
<tomreyn> du könntest mal nach den sha256sums in den "files referring" unter https://www.virustotal.com/#/domain/pushgaga.com gucken.
<le_bot> Title: VirusTotal (at www.virustotal.com)
<apollo13> tomreyn: ich glaube ja persönlich, dass das ding unter windows installiert wird und mehr tut
<apollo13> auf android/linux vlt mangels möglichkeiten weniger
<tomreyn> unter android gabs da auch paar findings
<tomreyn> der code den pushgaga so vertielt möchte man jedenfalls nicht im kinderzimmer haben https:// pushgaga . com /ntfc.php?p=1747878&r=ui&swver=3.0.96
<apollo13> das war klar, aber ich glaube dass es auch nur das ist im linux
<apollo13> mal auf der maschine einloggen und browser history snoopen
<tomreyn> ja vermutlich
<tomreyn> convert2mp3.net (eine primär von deutschen besuchte website) bindet das javascript von pushgaga.com (und der alternativen domain pushame.com) ein.
<tomreyn> apollo13: ^
<h2> Hi @ll 
<tomreyn> gunnnaaaaaaaabnd
<h2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZKZbzZv8G6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<h2> Tiltle  Grub sichern !
<j0k> !grub
<le_bot> Informationen zu GRUB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB
<j0k> h2: Da findet man auch wie man Grub erfolgreich repariert
<h2> thxs
<tomreyn> xp? ist das nicht dieses längst nicht mehr supportete OS mit bekannten offenen sicherheitslücken die im sekundentakt exploitet werden?
<tomreyn> hmm, bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das neben meinem guten ubuntu laufen haben wollen würde.
<j0k> wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe will er das ja mit was anderem überschreiben und dann grub wieder reparieren
<tomreyn> ja, mit xp vermutlich
<j0k> woraus schließt Du das tomreyn 
<tomreyn> aus meinem grundsätzlichen pessimismus.
<j0k> ;-)
<h2> :D
<h2> wollt ihr mir damit sagen das ubuntu sicher ist ?
<ppq> sicher ist nichts
<ppq> sinnvoll ist es aber, win XP nur noch in VMs zu betreiben, der man keinen netzwerkzugriff erlaubt
<ppq> *denen
<h2> ok hmm
<ppq> ist dank virtualbox kinderleicht :) https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/
<le_bot> Title: VirtualBox › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ppq> weia, der artikel ist ja hoffnungslos veraltet. https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<le_bot> Title: Linux_Downloads – Oracle VM VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<h2> es geht mir ums verstehen,was windods ins mbr schreib und wo unzntu es hinschreib den grub 
<h2> möchte späzer ein bootmanager noch installen :) 
<j0k> Grub ist ein Bootmanager?
<ppq> ja
<h2> Kann es auch Images isos booten ?
<ppq> prinzipiell ja, die .iso muss aber mitspielen
<ppq> (was bei windows-isos natürlich nicht der fall ist)
<h2> super hier is so ruhig kann mit my fragen bischen leben in die bude bringen :)
<j0k> naja ... wenn es um booten mittels grub von veralteten Windowssystemen geht wird das gern ziemlich offtopic ;-)
<h2> nein nein ich möcht nur isos booten 
<tomreyn> es gibt da das paket grub-imageboot - manchmal funktioniert das auch so.
<h2> mus erst über grub mich mal erkundigen  bin noch neu 
<h2> 2.t
<h2> 2.frage :  kann ich einfach dir ubuntu partintion sichern , mit acronis ? und bei defekt rvtl neue hdd wieder herstellen auf neue hdd und würd es da laufen ?
<h2> oder denk ich da schon falsch 
<apollo13> tomreyn: glaub nicht, die menschen habe wohl alle spotify and whatnot :D aber ja von irgendwo wirds wohl eingebunden und der hat dann wohl allow notifications geklickt
<tomreyn> apollo13: na dann is ja alles prima, musst du nur den user austauschen. ;-)
<apollo13> nö, der hat sich sofort gemeldet als das aufgetaucht ist
<apollo13> fehler passieren bzw was weiß ich, aber er steht dazu
<tomreyn> fein, war auch nicht ernst gemeint
<h2> by komme gerne wieder :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-12
<hans_> Ich habe Ubuntu-Mate auf dem Raspberry 3 und entdeckte den Ubuntu-webbrowser. Leider schaffte ich es nicht zu zoomen. 
<hans_> Und in den Chat Ubuntu-Mate komm ich nicht rein. Wenn der Englisch ist will ich da nicht rein :-)
<LetoThe2nd> hans_: üblicherweise zoomen webbrowser mit strg+ und strg-
<LupusE> Einen wundervollen guten Morgen :)
<hans_> aha
<LetoThe2nd> hans_: oder strg-mausrad
<hans_> Ich suchte immer gnome2 und da versteckt sich das Ding unter Mate :-))
<hans_> strg Mausrad hatte ich auch versucht. strg oder alt oder altgr ging nicht.
<hans_> Firefox macht das mit + und minus. Aber nach einem Upgrade ging FF nicht mehr, er startete nicht mehr.
<hans_> die Webbrowser-app ist sehr klein. Es soll Firefox sein. Aber das mit dem Zoom störte mich. 
<hans_> Ich hatte beim raspberry 3 Probleme, er stürzte ab. Mauszeiger weg oder eingefroren. Mir wurde dann geschrieben das Firefox viel Resurce braucht. 
<hans_> Nun mache ich nur 1 Programm auf und surfe mit Chromium. 
<LetoThe2nd> hans_: auf was willst du denn eigentlich raus?
<hans_> Ich wollte einen kleinen Rechner mit Linux. Mit Anfangsschwierigkeiten scheint es mit Ubuntu-Mate zu funktionieren. 
<hans_> Ich dachte auch gnome2 heißt gnome2. gnome3 gefällt mir nicht. Ich dachte nicht das Mate gnome2 ist. 
<LetoThe2nd> hans_: also wenn es dir schlicht um die nomenklatur geht: die gnome-leute haben gnome2 eingestellt. wer anders hat beschlossen es weiter zu pflegen, darf es aber nicht gnome2 nennen weil es ja nicht sein project ist. also nennt derjenige es "mate"
<hans_> Und was ich meinte nicht der raspberry hat Abstürze verursacht, sondern der hungrige Browser. Und nach dem Upgrade ging Firefox nicht mehr. 
<hans_> Oh, so eine Info ist sehr interesant für mich.
<LetoThe2nd> hans_: firefox ist einfach ein voll ausgewachsener webbrowser, und der raspi ein spielzeug. wenn du davon einen vollwertigen desktop-ersatz erwartest, wirst du nicht glücklich werden.
<Loetmichel> LetoThe2nd: och. raspi3 kommt schon dicht ran
<LetoThe2nd> hans_: du kannst es mit "schlankeren" browsern versuchen wie z.b. midori, aber das geht dann definitiv stark zulasten der funktionalität und des komforts.
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: never ever.
<Loetmichel> ich hab laptops die haben weniger pfund und ram im hintern. ;)
<Loetmichel> rechenpower is eh unwichtig fürn browser, machts nur langsam. FF is ein "ram-hog", das ist das problem
<Loetmichel> insbesondere mit eimerweise tabs offen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: was die leute immer glauben, dass 1GHz auf ARM das selbe ist wie 1GHz auf x86, und das stimmt halt bei weitem nicht. bandbreite, durchsatz, caches, alles deutlich kleiner. klar, wenn man weiss was man tut kann man damit leben. aber eben nicht 0815-user die denken "das ist halt ein kleiner rechner"
<hans_> Ich habe Win10 und das nervt mich. Ich habe Zwei 15 Jahre alte Rechner und es mußte was neues her.
<Loetmichel> LetoThe2nd: mag zutreffen, ist aber unwesentlich. Ich hab hier ein IBM thinkpad 600E das läuft mit Ubuntu 14.4... das hat einen P2-366... ich wiederhole: cpu ist nicht das problem bei browsern. RAM ist. 
<Loetmichel> aber weitere diskussionen sollten wir nach nebenan verschieben
<apollo13> Loetmichel: ein raspi3 ist afaik noch immer langsamer als ein uralt pentium
<Loetmichel> s/ubuntu/xubuntu
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: und der raspi ist natürlich mit 1GB da bestens geeignet... äh...
<Loetmichel> apollo13: quark. der ist langsamer als ein gleich getakteter intel, aber nur 10% oder so. nicht 90%
<apollo13> loooooooooool
<LetoThe2nd> Loetmichel: sorry, aber *plonk*
<apollo13> jegliche weitere diskussion hat sich hiermit beendet :D
<Loetmichel> glücklicherweise
<Loetmichel> sowas is eh besser nebenan diskutiert, nicht hier
<hans_> wo ist nebenan?
<Loetmichel> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<hans_> aha
<Loetmichel> halt nicht im supportchannel
<sash_> hans_: Habe da letztens insgesamt einen recht guten Artikel zu gelesen (Raspberry als Desktopersatz): https://www.heise.de/ct/artikel/Selbstversuch-Kann-ein-Raspberry-Pi-einen-Desktop-PC-ersetzen-4176097.html
<le_bot> Title: Selbstversuch: Kann ein Raspberry Pi einen Desktop-PC ersetzen? | c't Magazin (at www.heise.de)
<sash_> Gut, das ist ein 3B+
<phablet> gt
<Fuchs> lt
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hallo. Hat Ubuntu irgendwo xorg.conf Datei?
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich kann ihn nicht in /etc/X11 finden.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hm... find wahrscheinlich.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ok, vergisst es.
<j0k> wird eigentlich meist schon länger nicht mehr benötigt
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ahso.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Danke.
<j0k> mache NVida Karten wollen die wohl manchmal noch IIRC
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Ich habe ein Problem auf Slackware, und ich hoffte, dass ich xorg.conf von meiner Ubuntu-Installation uebernommen koennte.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> uebernehmen
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Es sagt, dass es keine benutzbare Screens finden kann.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Aber dass ist nicht fuer diesen Kanal geeignet, glaube ich.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Hm. lspci -k nennt kein Modul fuer meine Grafik-Karte.
<Obi-Van-Konobe> Auf Wiedersehen.
<phil-> Hallo
<DaVu> Hi
<phil-> es ist zwar keine ubuntu spezifische frage dennoch hoffe ich das jemanden  helfen kann
<phil-> Ich wollte einen dateinamen als variable speichern... habe schon vieles versucht aber bin nicht dahintergestiegen..
<DaVu> Was möchtest du denn im Endeffekt erreichen?
<phil-> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4hrrp9KFqX/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<phil-> das die datei über die variable genannt wird 
<DaVu> noch nicht getestet, aber was ist denn mit: name = $(curl ....)
<DaVu> wobei man auch sagen muss, dass das keine Datei sonder eine URL ist
<DaVu> Diese beinhaltet vielleicht im endeffekt eine Datei, aber dennoch ist es erstmal nur eine URL
<koegs> will er nicht einfach den namen der output datei über die variable festlegen?
<koegs> ich verstehe noch nicht den sinn dieser zeile :D
<stevieh> ich glaube, er will ein bash tutorial lesen.
<koegs> oder "man curl"
<DaVu> image.org kann ich von hier aus noch nicht mal aufrufen ;)
<stevieh> aber das ist alles verdamt schwer zu finden im internet.
<phil-> genau koegs einfach den namen der output datei über die variable festlegen
<koegs> dafür hat curl "-o"
<phil-> davu image.org ist auch nur ein beispiel 
<koegs> und dann wäre es "curl -o $dateiname <url>"
<phil-> auch schon versucht passert nichts 
<tomreyn> phil-: wie würde denn in deinem beispiel mit der url https://image.org/wtskz5z0n0b die ausgabedatei heißen?
<phil-> mit variable oder ohne ?
<tomreyn> ohne, aber ich schätze mir ist vielleicht ainfach nicht klar was du machen willst
<tomreyn> *einfach
<phil-> ohne = wtskz5z0n0b.jpg 
<DaVu> wir nehmen mal einfach das bild hier: https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/thumb-top1.jpg
<DaVu> dann legst du eine Variable fest, die besagt, unter welchem Namen du das Bild speichern möchtest:
<DaVu> name=test.png
<DaVu> dann nimmst du deinen curl-Befehl:
<DaVu> curl -o $name https://sociorocketnewsen.files.wordpress.com/2013/11/thumb-top1.jpg
<DaVu> fertig
<DaVu> und wenn du es noch schön machen möchtest, dann setzt du $name noch in "": curl -o "$name" <url>
<DaVu> für alles weitere würde ich #bash ans Herz legen ;)
<tomreyn> url=https://image.org/wtskz5z0n0b; echo curl -o ${url##*/}.jpg $url
<tomreyn> einfach noch das 'echo' rauslöschen
<DaVu> auch ne Idee ;)
<phil-> Danke Dav und tom ich teste mal :D
<DaVu> tomreyn: ## heißt, dass es von hinten anfangen soll, richtig?
<tomreyn> DaVu: kann man so sehen, eigentlich eher 'alle bis auf das letzte'
<DaVu> ja, so ist es fachlich richtig ausgedrückt ;)
<tomreyn> Es wird quasi nur der Teil der Quellzeichenkette ($url) zurück geliefert der sich nach dem letzten Auftretens des Suchmusters ( / ) befindet.
<tomreyn> aber string-manipulationen mit bash sollte man eigentlich nicht machen, da nimmt man besser ne ordentliche skriptsprache für.
<DaVu> Jaja, "Parameter expansion" und "Substring removal" 
<DaVu> schon gefunden ;)
<phil-> bei mir kommt parse error: Invalid numeric literal at line 1, column 5
<DaVu> Dann zeig mal, was du in deinem Script hast
<DaVu> dann schauen wir mal
<aaaaaaaaaaa> hi
<steve> Hallo liebe leute. Ich habe mir heute auf meinen Desktop PC Ubuntu installiert. Leider ist der Rechner im Leerlauf unter Ubuntu sehr stark am fiepen (CPU Whining?) Kann man dairgendwas gegen tun Software-Technisch? Es tritt lediglich im Leerlauf auf, selbst wenn ich die Maus im Kreis bewege hört es sofort auf, lasse ich die Maus stehen geht es wieder los...
<tomreyn> steve: hast du ein raid gebaut?
<steve> tomreyn, zumindest nicht bewusst, kann mit dem Begriff leider nichts anfangen
<tomreyn> ok, dann mach mal ein terminalfenster mit "top" auf und sortier nach cpu-auslastung und dann lass die finger davon bis die last im leerlauf hochgeht.
<tomreyn> und dann guck, ohne die maus zu bewegen oder was einzugeben, was denn da die last verursacht.
<tomreyn> kann auch sein dass du ausstehende updates hast
<tomreyn> so installierst du ausstehende updates: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ppq> vielleicht fiept er ja auch wegen *zu wenig* last :) alte netzteile haben ja manchmal probleme den stromspar-features moderner hardware
<ppq> +mit
<steve> ppq, das habe ich auch schon gelesen, hab nur leider keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit gefunden, das zu regulieren
<tomreyn> ach mit "fiepen" ist tatsächlich ein geräusch gemeint?
<ppq> so habe ich es verstanden
<steve> tomreyn, ja genau es ist tatsächlich sehr unangenehm
<ppq> steve, was für ein netzteil und was für cpu/mainboard ist das denn?
<tomreyn> hmm ja das ist vermutlich das netzteil dann
<steve> also unter windows ist es definitv nicht so störend, daher dachte ich, es ist einstellungssache
<ppq> du kannst halt mal versuchen, im bios ein paar stromspar-features zu deaktivieren, C6/C7 oder so. aber wenn das tatsächlich hilft, würd ich wohl eher ein neues netzteil kaufen :)
<steve> also hab das gehäuse jetzt mal aufgemacht vom netzteil kommt es allen anschein nach nicht
<tomreyn> fiept es denn mit offenem gehäuse auch noch?
<steve> jap
<tomreyn> festplatte könnte noch sein, wär aber echt übel.
<tomreyn> oder grafikkarten- oder einer der anderen lüfter
<ppq> oder spannungswandler auf dem board bzw. auf der grafikkarte
<tomreyn> fang bei den kleinsten lüftern an, die machen potenziell die höchsten töne
<steve> also festplatten sitzen auch nicht dort, wo das geräusch herkommt...
<Rochvellon> ne Festplatte, die fiept? Hört sich eher nach einem defekten Kondensator an. Wenns nicht das Netzteil ist, dann wohl vom Mainboard
<tomreyn> wo kommt's denn her, wenn du's schon eingrenzen kannst
<steve> soweit wie es mir möglich ist, lässt sich das schon auf CPU/CPU Kühler einschränken
<ppq> Rochvellon, kondensator? spule meinst du wohl? :)
<tomreyn> hast du da noch garantie drauf?
<tomreyn> weil, egal was du da jetzt machst, weg geht das vermutlich nicht mehr ohne dass das board kaputt geht
<j0k> dass da vielleicht ein Lüfter bei langsamem Lauf wegen kaputtem Lager zu pfeifen beginnt? Muss aber nicht zwingend der Lüfter vom Netzteil sein
<Rochvellon> oder was auch immer
<ppq> wie kommt ihr denn auf lüfter? das passt doch gar nicht zur problembeschreibung (keine mausbewegung mehr → fiepen beginnt)
<steve> lüfter alle mal kurz getestet, die sind es nicht
<ppq> was das für hardware ist, würde mich nach wie vor mal interessieren :)
<steve> nach meiner google recherche ist es aber ein bekanntes problem, welches als "CPU whining" bezeichnet wird
<steve> i7 3700 cpu gigabyte ga-z68ma-d2h-b3 board
<ppq> "cpu whining" ist wenn die spannungswandler auf dem mainboard pfeifen
<steve> wundert mich halt nur, dass es unter windows zumindest nicht so störend ist
<ppq> wenn da mehr zeug im hintergrund läuft und die cpu entsprechend mehr beschäftigt ist, kommt das doch hin
<ppq> daher der vorschlag, mal c6/c7 testweise zu deaktivieren im bios
<steve> okay ppq, dann werde ich mich damit mal auseinandersetzen. ich bedanke mich soweit!
<ppq> ah ne, c6/c7 kamen erst mit haswell, du hast da ja einen ivy bridge
<ppq> joa, schau dich mal um
<steve> danke! ich wechsel dann erst mal ins piepfreie os. danke noch mal
<k1l> und bios aktualisieren. oft wird sowas per update gefixt.
<tomreyn> kann sein dass der mainboardhersteller da ein problemchen an der serie festgestellt hat und dann über windows update nen neuen energieplan ausgeliefert hat mit dem es weniger fiept
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-13
<empedokles78> Wie häufig gibt es beim Sane-Project ein Update?
<tomreyn> etwa alle zwanzig jahre
<tomreyn> +/- 19,5
<empedokles78> ;)
<Rolfi05> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit Bildschirmfoto mit Alt+Druck geht, aber nicht, wenn ich in der Anwendung (hier Openshot Video Editor)
<Rolfi05> das Menü knipsen will, daß sich beim Klick mit rechter Maustaste auf ein Objekt öffnet.
<Rolfi05> Wie knipse ich das Menü?
<Rolfi05> korr: das statt daß
<apollo13> es gibt das program "gnome screenshot" 
<DaVu> klappt bei mir
<apollo13> wenn du das startest kannst nen delay einstellen
<Rolfi05> danke. Probier ich gleich mal.
<apollo13> dann kannst die fenster etc zurecht schieben wie du sie brauchst, falls das menü zugeht wennst alt+druck machst
<DaVu> alternativ kannst du auch STRG-Druck nehmen. Dann sollte sich ein Dialog öffnen, der dir auch die Auswahl gibt wohin du das Bild speichern möchtest
<DaVu> ach quatsch....: Shift*Druck
<Rochvellon> damit es noch mehr regnet? *scnr*
<DaVu> oder auch das hier unter 16.04 compilieren. Habe ich letztens sogar auf Deutsch übersetzt: https://github.com/DaVukovic/flameshot
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - DaVukovic/flameshot: Powerful yet simple to use screenshot software (at github.com)
<LetoThe2nd> scrot FTW
<DaVu> scrot hat aber keinen direkten imgur upload ;)
<LetoThe2nd> komisch. ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen.
<DaVu> hehe, wahrscheinlich weils dich nicht juckt :D
<tomreyn> du kannst auch ein kernelmodul schreiben, das fest einkompilieren und dann noch einen userspace agent dazu und ein wrapper-script das von einem shortcut ausgelöst wird. oder du bleibst halt einfach bei der funktion die schon integriert ist und an sich funktioniert.
<DaVu> Viele Wege und Rom und so ;)
<Rolfi05> also: shift+Druck tut es nicht, gnome screenshot und flameshot sind nicht in "Ubuntu Software"
<Rolfi05> hier https://software.opensuse.org/package/gnome-screenshot weiß ich nicht welche Version zutrifft
<le_bot> Title: openSUSE Software (at software.opensuse.org)
<DaVu> Schau mal unter Einstellungen -> Tastatur -> Tastenkürzel was da als Shortcut für den Screenshot eingestellt ist
<Rolfi05> und flameshot habe ich heruntergeladen und entpackt. Und nun weiß ich nicht weiter.
<DaVu> gnome-screenshot ist in den Repos von 16.04 enthalten
<Rolfi05> DaVu: Die Kürzel sind schon klar, funktionieren auch, aber eben nicht, wenn ich in der Anwendung ein Rechte-Maus-Fenster offen habe.
<DaVu> Das stimmmt, da gebe ich dir Recht
<DaVu> Da hatte ich mich ober verlesen, bzw. nicht bis zum Schluss gelesen
<DaVu> Wobei es da ein wenig auf die Anwendung drauf ankommt. Bei KVIrc (meinem IRC client) habe ich das gleiche Problem. Bei Slack oder auch im Firefox bekomme ich es mit flameshot hin. Keine Ahnung, wie es sich bei deiner Anwendung verhalten würde
<tomreyn> Das mit dem Kontextmenü (Rechtsklick-Menü) sollte klappen wenn man eine zeitliche Verzögerung einrichten kann und in der Zeit selbiges Menü aufmacht
<Rolfi05> Okay, danke für Eure Bemühungen! Als Anwender mache ich jetzt einfach ein Foto mit dem Smartphone. Schönen Tag noch!
<tomreyn> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/242609/capture-window-alt-print-screen-of-context-menu geht wohl auch
<le_bot> Title: screenshot - Capture Window (Alt-Print Screen) of Context Menu - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<DaVu> jawoll, klappt über die Kommandozeile mit: sleep 10 && <kommando für Screenshot>
<Rolfi05> Okay, probier ich noch
<DaVu> Das klingt so als wäre es für MS Windows
<DaVu> aber probier es
<tomreyn> also zumindest das kontextmneü geht damit auf
<tomreyn> okay meine methode klappt nicht, sorry
<Rolfi05> Hallo, danke für Eure Bemühnungen, aber ich kann gerade nicht mehr Zeit aufwenden und knips mit dem Handy. Viele Grüße
<j0k> wie war das noch mal? Irgendwie hab ich an meinem Laptop geschafft, das WLAN auf hardblocked yes zu bringen. Da gab es doch nen Trick, den ich grad auf die schnelle nicht zu finden vermag
<j0k> 2 wlan      phy0              entsperrt blockiert     .... rfkill unblock all klappt leider nicht
<k1l> den schalter drücken?
<k1l> oder die keykombo?
<k1l> ist das ein dualboot?
<j0k> nein und es gibt nur eine Fn Taste welche ich mehrfach in unterschiedlichen Varianten gedrückt hatte. Da schaff ich dann nur damit, dass dann Softblocked auch noch an ist
<j0k> und es gibt da keinen Hardwareschalter
<j0k> aktuell steckt ein LAN Kabel drin weshalb ich online damit sein kann
<j0k> k1l: im BIOS gibt es leider auch absolut nichts über WiFi oder WLAN oder Funk oder so
<j0k> das is so eine Kombigeschichte die auch Bluetooth bei rfkill listet (da ist beides nicht blockiert)
<k1l> dann eben nachgucken ob der laptop einen hardware schalter hat, oder ob der hotkey per bios umschaltet oder welche karte genau verbaut ist und ob da probleme bekannt sind
<j0k> BIOS Faktoryreset und Batterie ausbaun hat endlich geholfen. Warum auch immer das Hardblocked (versehentlich irgendwie) setzen aber nicht mehr aufheben kann ... Danke für die Unterstützung k1l 
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-15
<indy73c> hallo, seit ich auf ubuntu 18.04 gewechselt habe habe ich probleme mit meinem 3G modem, jetzt hatte i9ch mal die zeit mir das Problem genauer an zusehen komme aber nicht weiter, die Verbindungseinstellungen schneinen Korrekt, SMS Versand und Empfang funktioniert ..: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ky399mpFGN/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<indy73c> habt ihr vielleicht eine idee was er für bauchschmerzen hat ?
<indy73c> und gleich noch eine andere Frage hinterher: unter 16.04 war es möglich zu sagen das er automatisch eine VPN Verbindung dazwischenschalten soll (WLAN / UMTS und Netzwerk) für normale netzwerkverbindungen finde ich das nicht mehr .. gibt es da nicht mehr? 
<stevieh> wenn ich mich richtig entsinne, macht so ein Modem einerseits ne serielle verbindung auf - die scheint schick auszusehen, andererseits auch ein network device. Da scheint was schief zugehen: Zeile 16... aber sind auch nur vermutungen.
<koegs> indy73c: ich sehe die option immer noch, auf die Netzwerk-Verbindung gehen und im Reiter "Allgemein" das VPN auswählen
<indy73c> koegs: da fängt es schon an .. Allgemein gibt es nicht wenn ich das Zahnrädchen nhinter der Verbindung klicke habe ich nur |Informationen|identitäten|ipv4|ipv6|sicherheit|
<koegs> häh, welche Desktop Umgebung? Und ich meine das Verbindungen bearbeiten vom Network-Manager (nm-applet)
<koegs> das Ding hat sich bei mir zu 16.04 nicht geändert
<indy73c> Gnome .. also die plain ubuntu installation
<indy73c> habe am desktop nix geändert
<indy73c> nm-applet?
<koegs> das kleine network manger icon
<indy73c> naja ich klicken oben rechts auf das netzwerk symbol
<koegs> keine ahnung ob da gnome was anders macht
<indy73c> naja mit 18.04 hat sich das komplette Einstellungsding geändert
<stevieh> ich seh das auch nicht mehr...
<indy73c> stevieh: ja das kanns chon gut sein, wirklich helfen tut mir das leider nicht, trotzdem danke, bleibt wohl nur das warten auf die 19.x oder das Modem schweren Herzenz abschreiben
<stevieh> naja, ein wenig kannst du ja mal selber recherchieren, oder?
<LupusE> sat er denn was auf 'mmcli -m 0'?
<LupusE> err, sagt...
<indy73c> stevieh: naja hatte ich ja schon, als ich auf 18.04 gewechselt bin ... dann bin ich nicht weiter gekommen .. dann dachte ich mir ich versuche es nochmal und komme wiede nicht weiter ...
<indy73c> LupusE: wie meinst du das ?
<indy73c> LupusE: sorry hatte einen hänger mom..
<LupusE> du öffnest ein terminal. du gibts in das terminal ein: mmcli -m0 ... und dann bekommst du eine detailierte ausgabe ueber die moeglichkeiten des modems oder einen fehler. z.B. wenn der treibe rnicht geladen wurde oder eladen wird.
<indy73c> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/RXMXNVBw8F/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<LupusE> ich werde keinen browser öffnen. es reicht mir ob ein fheler angezeigt wird, oder ganz viele abkuerzungen mit technischen wibbely-wobbely.
<indy73c> ne keine fehler, sieht auf den ersten blick gut aus allerdings machen mich 2 sachen etwas stutzig:
<indy73c> Bands    |      supported: 'unknown'
<indy73c> Numbers  |           own : '+4917600000000'
<LupusE> dann wird zumindest ein treiber geladen ... ob es der richtige ist ist damit nicht gewiss.
<LupusE> unter /lib/udev/rules.d/ ... solltest du einen eintrag zu deinem modem finden. ich vermute ein huawei? dann sollte es sowas wie *huawei*.rules geben.
<stevieh> ist das net device immer da? Da würde ich mal nach suchen. Wenn SMS geht, ist ja das modem erstmal ok.
<indy73c> LupusE: ja Huawei, mom.. prüfe ich
<indy73c> 77-mm-huawei-net-port-types.rules gibt es
<koegs> dieser gnome netzwerk-dialog... mal wieder unnötig beschnitten :D
<indy73c> koegs: ich hoffe das wird in der 19er wieder besser
<koegs> gnome ist ja eher dafür bekannt weiter zu reduzieren anstatt funktionen nachzurüsten :D
<indy73c> ja vielleicht muss ich mir mal einen anderen desktop anschauen
<indy73c> unter 16.04 war das TOP, 17.x keine ahung 18.04 -> Schrott
<koegs> ich weiß schon warum ich eher konversative desktops nehme, keine unnötigen überraschungen
<indy73c> z.b.: ?
<koegs> xfce, seit jahren mein liebling
<LetoThe2nd> awesome FTW
<LetoThe2nd> <SCNR>
<indy73c> koegs: okay were ich mir am WE mal in einer VM installieren und testen ...
<indy73c> kann man das einfach switchen ?
<koegs> LetoThe2nd: awesome nutze ich auch gerne, ist aber nicht unbedingt was für anfänger :)
<koegs> indy73c: ja, im login-screen
<LetoThe2nd> koegs: i know
<indy73c> okay scahu ich mir mal an ... schlimmer als Gnome geht es ja kaum noch :-)
<indy73c> aber erstmal muss ich meine hardware ans laufe bekommen ...
<stevieh> indy73c: wegen instabil oder weswegen?
<indy73c> das 3G modem schreiben wir mal ab :-( machen wir dem dem SD-Card readyer weiter :-)
<indy73c> stevieh: ja, mein VPN muss ich immer per hand einschalten ...
<stevieh> ja, das ist ärgerlich, wenn das vorher mal automatisch ging.
<indy73c> neuerdings gibt es ein problem das er z.b. Dateibrowser fesnter zu Slack gruppiert
<stevieh> es gab mal die möglichkeit einiges zu scripten im NM, k.a. ob es das gibt...
<indy73c> wenn Virtual Box läuft sperrt sich der rechner nciht mehr
<indy73c> Div. tasten Funkionieren nicht, wobei ich nicht weiß ob das die schuld von Gnome ist
<indy73c> Das Neue Einstellungs zeug ist echt PAIN !
<stevieh> mir fehlt unity leider auch. 
<indy73c> stevieh: ja mir auch .. :-(
<indy73c> ich versuch mal den Tipp von koegs, vielleicht ist das ja was 
<stevieh> viel glück
<indy73c> ich teste das erstmal in einer VM ... meine freundin schwärmt ja vonh Cinamon ... k.a.
<indy73c> die benutzt aber auch Debian (PLAIN)
<stevieh> glückwunsch
<stevieh> wo stell ich denn heutzutage ein, dass die spezialtasten an meiner Logitech maus z.B. die mittlere maustaste sind? Von hand in /usr/share/X11 ... ändern?
<indy73c> das würde mich auch mal interessieren, vor allem die Taschenrechner taste auf meinem MS EK
<indy73c> das wäre bei mir punkt 3 für heute gewesen nach dem SD karten leser :-)
<LupusE> stevieh: ich hatte das vor urzeiten mal mit xbindkeys-config gemacht.
<stevieh> ja, ich such gerade. eigentlich sollte auch noch das xinput zeugse in der xorg.conf gehen.
<LupusE> mit xev schauen wleche taste das ist und nach der grundkonfiguration in ~/.xbindkeys oder so nachbearbeiten.
<indy73c> kann ich eine bestehende VPN verbindung via Terminal herstellen?
<j0k> bestehend passt irgendwie nicht zu herstellen finde ich. Wie meinst Du die Frage genauer?
<PL7icnc> Guten Abend Ich wollte mein Eigenes Syntaxhighliting für Gedit festlegen Frage bionic nutzt dies gtksourceview-2.0 oder 3
<PL7icnc> Es sind beide unter Usr/share
<PL7icnc> Kann man dies irgendwo auslesen 
<PL7icnc> Bei 14.04 gab es diese ordner auch unter .local/share
<PL7icnc> nun ist dies alles aber nur noch unter usr/share zu finden und mit root und chmod 0644 bearbeitbar
<PL7icnc> Das war in 14.04 deutlich einfacher
<j0k> gewohnt ist gefühlt meist "einfacher" ... es hat sich in den inzwischen über 4 Jahren halt auch vieles essentiell verändert
<PL7icnc> Nicht alles ist Besser SNAPs ud Nautilus ein krampf
<PL7icnc> Positiv sehr vile ppa sind nun bionic
<j0k> was aber alles eher nach Offtopic sollte
<PL7icnc> ich bin dann offline Wenn ich in gtkview2.0 was ändere get nichts in 3.0 get was aber es wird nicht aktualisiert 
<PL7icnc> Frustrieert bis morgen 
<hans__> Huhu
<hans__> ich bekomme bei freenet die Meldung der Port 80 wäre zu. wie kann ich überprüfen ob tcpip richtig funktionirt und der Port 80 offen ist?
<k1l_> verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du zuhause eine website hosten willst? dann musst du bei deinem router den/die ports auf die lokale network ip weiterleiten
<tomreyn> hans__: port 80 zu dir rein?
<k1l_> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<tomreyn> port 6697 ausgehend ist wohl auch zu
<tomreyn> einfach auf "check" drücken hier: https://portchecker.co/  "Port 80 is closed." -> ist dicht. "Port 80 is open." -> ist offen
<le_bot> Title: Port Checker - Check Open Ports Online (at portchecker.co)
<k1l_> <k1l_> verstehe ich dich richtig, dass du zuhause eine website hosten willst? dann musst du bei deinem router den/die ports auf die lokale network ip weiterleiten
<hans__> Apache Server at tpl.freenet.de Port 80
<tomreyn> ?
<hans__> Port 80 is closed.
<hans__> nein, ich möchte online meine e mail lesen.
<tomreyn> und die betreibst selbst nen mailserver?
<k1l_> hans__: was genau machst du da?
<hans__> Ich habe Pakete installiert und deinstalliert und dabei muß was gelöscht worden sein.
<tomreyn> viele bunte informationsfetzchen.
<hans__> ich habe den raspberry und nur 32 giba und da muß ich einiges löschen, weil zum Beispiel firefox zu viel Speicher braucht. 
<tomreyn> fürchte so kommen wir nirgends hin. wir brauchen das große ganze
<k1l_> hans__: sprichst du von freenet.de oder vom freenet network?
<hans__> Vorher konnte ich emails lesen und jetzt nicht mehr. Ich muß was gelöscht haben. 
<hans__> .de
<hans__> hingehen, einloggen dort lesen.
<hans__> da was von apache steht denke ich ich habe was gelöscht.
<k1l_> freenet.de und auf der webseite einloggen?
<hans__> ja name und passwort.
<k1l_> hans__: nein, du hast nix mit apache zu tun, wenn du deren webseite benutzt
<hans__> aber wie öffne ich bei mir den Port 80?
<k1l_> der port sollte gar nicht erst zu sein, da du sonst gar keine webseite benutzen könntest
<hans__> Apache Server at tpl.freenet.de Port 80
<k1l_> …
<hans__> der ist fast immer offen. 
<k1l_> melde dich beim support von freenet. die haben serverproblem
<k1l_> e
<k1l_> das kommt bei freenet wohl öfters vor, wie die google suche einem zeigt.
<hans__> Mein raspberry hängt oft, Mauszeiger weg.
<k1l_> <k1l_> melde dich beim support von freenet. die haben serverproblem
<k1l_> <k1l_> e
<k1l_> <k1l_> das kommt bei freenet wohl öfters vor, wie die google suche einem zeigt.
<hans__> Nun Bei Freenet kann es nicht liegen, ich habe schon 3 Tage Probleme und port checker hat nix mit freenet zu tun.
<hans__> was haste google gesagt?
<tomreyn> den portcheck kannst du ignorieren. mangels infos hatte ich gemutmaßt was du eigentlich möchtest, aber das war wohl etwas ganz anderes als ich da annahm.
<tomreyn> insofern bringt dir der portcheck nix
<tomreyn> das klingt nach dem was du da hast: https://www.computerfrage.net/frage/probleme-mit-freenet-postfach-wer-kann-mir-helfen
<le_bot> Title: Probleme mit Freenet Postfach - wer kann mir helfen? (at www.computerfrage.net)
<k1l_> hans__: https://www.google.de/search?q=apache+server+at+tpl.freenet.de+port+80&oq=tpl.freenet.de+apache
<le_bot> Title: apache server at tpl.freenet.de port 80 - Google-Suche (at www.google.de)
<k1l_> freenet.de hat serverprobleme. wende dich bitte an die firma. das ist kein problem von deiner ubuntu installation
<tomreyn> ganz klar ein problem mit freenet (solange sich im gespräch mit deren support nix anderes herausstellt)
<tomreyn> ja, gänzlich falsch platziert hier.
<nils_2> einfach mal mit einem anderen rechner die seite aufrufen und schauen was passiert? der raspberry wird ja wohl nicht der einzige rechner bei dir sein
<hans__> Wenn ich portchecker aufrufe und der sagt port zu, dann hat Portchecker nix mit freenet zu tun. 
<hans__> Ich habe irgendwas verändert oder es wurde durch ein Paket das ich entfernte was gelöscht.
<hans__> freenet kann keine 3 Tage Probleme haben.
<hans__> Ich habe die Browser getauscht und deinstalliert. Ich kann auch das img neu draufmachen und er wird laufen. Nur ich denke ein Paket fehlt bei kir.
<hans__> mir
<hans__> ich versuche es mit dem tablet
<hans__> da gehts einwandfrei
<hans__> ich hatte auch firefox und das update von ubuntu gemacht und dann ging firefox nicht mehr. deshalb habe ich bestimmt was kaputt gemacht.
<hans__> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'ip_tables': Operation not permitted
<hans__> iptables v1.6.0: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<hans__> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<hans__> sudo iptables-apply
<hans__> Error: rulesfile not readable: /etc/network/iptables.up.rules
<k1l_> hans__: was machst du denn jetzt mit iptables?
<k1l_> hast du damit vorher schon rumgefummelt?
<hans__> Ich suche im Internet was den Port 80 aufmacht.
<ThreeM> apache tut das
<hans__> Ich hatte das upgrade gemacht und Browser deinstalliert, ich habe bestimmt was wichtiges fürs Netzwerk deinstalliert mit Paketabhänigkeiten.
<hans__> es gibt apache2
<hans__> das ist da.
<hans__> und müssen beide Seiten apache benutzen?
<hans__> In der Ports.conf steht listen 80
<ThreeM> öhm ne, eigentlich im browser www.feenet.de eingeben, einloggen und mails lesen
<hans__> ja das ging vorher, jetzt nicht mehr.
<hans__> und port checker sagt port 80 ist zu.
<tomreyn> ^ erste konkrete fehlerbeschreibung innerhalb 2 stunden
<ThreeM> hast du zufällig pihole bei dir im netzwerk?
<hans__> was ist das?
<ThreeM> ok dann hast du es nicht
<ThreeM> hans__, firefox geht bei dir auf? du kannst google.de aufmachen?
<hans__> Firefox startete nach dem Upgrade nicht mehr. Ich habe den Webbrowser-app probiert, konnte nicht zoomen. Jetzt nutze ich midori 
<hans__> und vorher habe ich chroium probiert. Midori ist kleiner.
<ThreeM> mit midorio kannst du freenet.de offnen?
<hans__> ja
<ThreeM> und wenn du dann dort deine userdaten eingibst, und auf login klickst, passiert was?
<hans__> passwort eingeben. Werbung sehen, aber zum Postfach gehts nicht weiter.
<hans__> dann kommt die Apache Meldung mit Port 80.
<ThreeM> welche genau?
<hans__> apache server at tpl.freenet.de port 80
<ThreeM> das problem besteht bei freenet. die meldung kommt von deren webserver.
<hans__> Und warum kommt bei portchecker Port zu?
<hans__> Das kann nicht sein das ich 2 mal gesagt bekommt Port 80 ist zu.
<ThreeM> doch das kann sein
<ThreeM> um mails zu lesen musst DU garkeinen port 80 öffnen. DIE müssen das tun.
<hans__> Und bei freenet 3 Tage Port 80 gestört und nichts in den Nachrichten? Nein, es kommt von mir.
<nils_2> port 80 brauchst du nur öffnen, wenn du lokal einen server betreibst
<tomreyn> *und* dieser server aus dem internet erreichbar sein soll
<hans__> Aber läuft da nicht ständig eMail?
<ThreeM> hans__, event kannst du es mit diesem link probieren https://www.freenet.de
<le_bot> Title: freenet.de - E-Mail, Cloud, Nachrichten & Services (at www.freenet.de)
<nils_2> tomreyn: +1
<ThreeM> ok, vergisses die redirecten schon auf https
<ThreeM> das sieht nach einem falsch geconften webserver bei freenet aus
<ThreeM> du kannst da nix machen außer den support von freenet kontaktieren
<ThreeM> oder hier probieren: https://email.freenet.de/index.html
<le_bot> Title: Kostenlose E-Mail-Adresse - freenet Mail basic (at email.freenet.de)
<ThreeM> was warscheinlich den selben fehler bringen wird, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen
<tomreyn> der login-link dort geht nach https://www.freenet.de - hilft also nicht weiter
<le_bot> Title: freenet.de - E-Mail, Cloud, Nachrichten & Services (at www.freenet.de)
<ThreeM> ansonsten: das ist kein ubuntu problem. wir helfen gerne wenn das problem mit ubuntu zu tun hat. in diesem fall liegt das problem bei deinem mail provider. ich möchte dich bitten sich direkt an freenet zu wenden.
<hans__> Mir gehts doch nur darum die das mit den Ports geht. Es ist auch bei Spielen. Ob das über den Router geht oder über das Betriebssystem?
<ThreeM> dazu solltest du erstmal nachlesen wozui ports bzw sockets gut sind und wann diese notwendig sind.
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-16
<hans__> Ich habe vorher Siedler Vier online gespielt mit Windows.
<hans__> Früher hat man mit deinstall Abhänigkeiten zerstört. snap behebt wohl die Schwäche. 
<hans__> Ich versuche auf snap umzusteigen.
<hans__> The snap command lets you install, configure, refresh and remove snaps.
<hans__> Snaps are packages that work across many different Linux distributions,
<hans__> enabling secure delivery and operation of the latest apps and utilities.
<hans__> Ich denke das ich alles neu machen muß.
<hans__> Oder kann Ubuntu in den Urzustand versetzt werden?
<hans__> ubuntu-advantage       ubuntu-core-launcher   ubuntu-mate-welcome    
<hans__> ubuntu-bug             ubuntu-drivers         ubuntu-support-status 
<hans__> nur das gibts.
<ThreeM> sichere deine daten und mach eine neuinstallation
<hans__> geht das aus einer installation heraus?
<ThreeM> steht im wiki
<hans__> ubuntu wiki de?
<ThreeM> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Startseite/
<le_bot> Title: Startseite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<hans__> danke
#ubuntu-de 2019-02-17
<unicatx> Hi, hat jemand Erfahrungen bezüglich linux auf netbooks gemacht, die geteilt werden können? ich versuche linux auf sony vaio sve1112m1eb zu installieren. Über jeden wertvollen Hinweis wäre ich dankbar. Gruß aus Danzig:)
<unicatx> AMD Duo Core 4GB RAM
<unicatx> HDD SATA 500GB
<unicatx> https://pastebin.com/Z4ufEe0k
<le_bot> Title: berlinex@sve1112m1eb:~$ sudo hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sda /dev/sda: Timing - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<unicatx> vielleicht gibt es sogar eine Distro, die besonders gut für solch kleine Maschinchen geeignet ist?
<j0k> ...was dann aber kaum hier Thema sein könnte ;-)
 * j0k hat (glaub) Lubuntu auf nem uralten Sony Vaio
<j0k> aber was auch immer damit gemeint ist; "teilen" kann man dieses Netbook nicht (ohne es zu zerstören)
<j0k> unicatx: Bei Interesse kann ich es gern mal holen um genaueres nachzuschaun
<unicatx> j0k, ah, wo könnte ich denn noch anklopfen. komm, ein guter Tipp zum Abschluss des Nachmittags:) Ich habe, wie sonst, xubuntu installiert.. wie immer, läuft alles auf Anhieb perfekt... habe nur das Gefühl , dass die Platte ein wenig überdreht, bzw. die Lüftung sich stark bemerkbar macht..
<unicatx> j0k, ich halte mich von Mo. bis Fr. in Kalifat auf, gerne könnten wir uns dort begegnen:)*
<unicatx> ups.. sorry.. Kalifat = Berlin.. Entschuldigung!
<unicatx> :) so ein Lapsus , pardon#
<tomreyn> ^ erfolgreich unbeliebt gemacht
<unicatx> tomreyn, wer? wie? was?
<tomreyn> das gehört hier nicht hin
<_thelion_> Hallo, wie weise ich diesem Terminal-Befehl: xdg-open "$(locate home | rofi -threads 0 -width 50 -dmenu -i -p "locate:")"
<_thelion_> ein Tastenkürzel zu, bitte?
<_thelion_> Im Terminal funktioniert er...
<tomreyn> ist desktopabhängig, ggf. auch versionsabhängig.
<_thelion_> Ich verwende xubuntu 18.04.2
<tomreyn> mach dir nen neuen starter, den diesen befehl ausführt, und weis dem dann ein tastenklürzel zu.
<DaVu> N'abend. Auch wenn ich gerade nicht ganz so viel Zeit habe, aber vielleicht hat jemand gerade eine zündende Idee. Ich habe gerade Ubuntu 18.04 mit xfce neu aufgesetzt. Ich betreibe hier ein dual monitor setup an einer NVidia 1050ti. ICh habe einen Monitor normal im Querformat und einen im Hochformat. 
<DaVu> Nach einem reboot ist die Konfig weg
<DaVu> und ich habe wieder 2 Monitor im quer-format
<DaVu> Wie kann ich das einstellen, dass ich das nicht nach jedem reboot neu konfigurieren muss
<DaVu> in 16.04 hatte ich da keinerlei Probleme
<Fuchs> DaVu: nvidia Treiber oder nouveau? 
<DaVu> nvidia
<DaVu> 410.73 
<Fuchs> im Falle von nvidia hat es in nvidia-settings ein Knoepfchen, mit dem Du das als xorg Konfigurationsdatei wegespeichern kannst
<Fuchs> das waere ein Versuch wert 
<DaVu> Jo, das habe ich schon gemacht und habe die Datei erstmal irgendwo gespeichert (ich weiß wo ;) )
<DaVu> was mache ich damit, da sie foobar.backup heißt
<ppq> kann nvidia nicht mittlerweile auch randr? mache sowas gerne mit einem xrandr-befehl, den kann man sich super als script in den autostart oder so packen.
<DaVu> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<ppq> gibt ein gui-tool, dessen namen ich gerade vergessen habe. da kannst du dir die anordnung zurechtklicken und abspeichern - als shellscript
<ppq> arandr, möglicherweise
<DaVu> Das schaue ich mir an. Danke 
<ppq> ja, arandr war das
<ppq> das scirpt dann einfach in den autostart :)
<DaVu> du meinst dann `arandr ~/.screenlayout/PROFILNAME ` in den Autostart, ppq?
<ppq> DaVu, nein, du kannst das script direkt ausführen
<ppq> arandr brauchst du nach der initialen konfiguration eigentlich nicht mehr
<DaVu> ok, schaue ich mir genauer an. Werde ich schon hinbekommen. Wenn nicht, dann nerve ich nochmal ;)
<ppq> ist ja letztlich nur ein frontend für xrandr.
<DaVu> habe auch schon was von irgendeiner "monitor.xml" gelesen. Aber wird mir x/arandr schon klappen
<ppq> das wird wohl von einer desktopumgebung kommen
<ppq> die haben ja auch gerne mal gui-tools für sowas
<DaVu> Ja, habe erstmal diese Backup datei nach ~/.config/xorg.conf kopiert. Das hatte ich gerade noch gefunden. Mal schauen, was das bringt.
<DaVu> brb
<DaVu> Fuchs: ppq jo, das kopieren der Backup-Datei nach .config/xorg.conf hats schon gebracht. Danke euch beiden
<Fuchs> freut mich :) 
<DaVu> So, Abendessen. Mir qualmt der Kopf vom ganzen Einrichten :D
<DaVu> CU
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-11
<maredebianum> Moin, wie kann ich unter 19.10 ein grafisches Programm als anderer Nutzer starten? gnome hier, gksu gibts wohl nicht mehr...
<Frickelpit> maredebianum: soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, sollte das bei Gnome über gvfs laufen. Welches Programm willst du denn öffnen?
<tomreyn> pkexec --user zielbenutzer befehl argumente
<unicatx> wie kann ich den PW-Stand in den Urzustand versetzen - Passwort Recovern?
<Frickelpit> Es gibt keinen Urzustand bei Passwörtern. Man setzt eins und nutzt das, bis man es ändert.
<k1l> welches pw?
<strohi> Frickelpit: du könntest ein backup der passwd zurückspielen?
<unicatx> so dass UserPW = RootPW, also so , wie nach der Installation
<Frickelpit> strohi: gut, das lass ich mal gelten^^
<k1l> unicatx: ubuntu nutzt eh sudo und hat keinen root account
<unicatx> so wie ich das einschätze, auf dem Rechner wurde su -i PW vergeben, und der Linuxer kann sich ana das PW nicht mehr erinnern, und der UserPS ist nicht der sudoPW.. also er kann zB sudo apt install nicht ausführen :(
<j0k> tjo - Dumm gelaufen wie es scheint
<strohi> was ist denn das sudopW?
<xc> hu? Das klingt ziemlich falsch.
<unicatx> das sudoPW ist normalerweise das UserPW
<strohi> was soll es denn sonst sein?
<unicatx> aber bei sudo install ... funktioniert UserPW nicht
<strohi> und bei sudo -l?
<strohi> also ohne das satzzeichen am ende
<unicatx> moment
<unicatx> geht auch nicht
 * xc tippt auf unterschiedliche Tastaturlayouts im Displaymanager vs. DE.
<strohi> tjoa, dann geht sudo net
<strohi> mit was auch immer die fehlermeldung sei, auf die suche gehen
<unicatx> danke.. *chen
<strohi> alternativ, das pw neu setzen
<unicatx> es funkts jetzt
<unicatx> danke
<strohi> dann viel spaß mit der neuen liebe :)
<xc> :)
<unicatx> :)
<stevieh> das ist ja ziemlich kool. Man kann die Alexas per Shell zum Sprechen bringen... das bringt ja ungeahnte Möglichkeiten.
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-14
<SAMMY> hallo
<SAMMY> wer kann mir BITTE  bei  der Installation  von Linux auf einem  Acer one  helfen  
<j0k> SAMMY: wo hakt es denn?
<SAMMY> habe alles, wie gewünscht über Lili USB Generator gemacht
<SAMMY> Stick rein in den mini-Lap
<SAMMY> dann kommt dort NUR auf dem schwarzen Bildschirm die Anzeige:
<SAMMY> Syslinux 6.03 ........
<SAMMY> dann blinkt der Cousor auf der nächsten zeile.... das wars 
<SAMMY> dann passiert nix mehr
<j0k> was ist Lili?
<SAMMY> ein  Programm wo man durchgeführt wird  Linux Lili USB Generator  
<j0k> willst Du Ubuntu oder ein anderes Linux installieren?
<SAMMY> mir egal . . .  hauptsache WAS . . .   
<j0k> ich kenn dieses Programm nicht
<j0k> !Live-USB
<le_bot> Informationen zu Live-USB finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB
<j0k> Du kannst Dir auch Multisystem anschauen. Da kannst Du sogar mehrere Livelinux drauf installieren und anschauen und von dem jeweiligen aus dann auch gleich installieren
<SAMMY> mir egal  was, hauptsache, ich  krieg mal diese Version installiert ?
<j0k> ach das ist ein Program für Windows?
<SAMMY> Ubuntu 15.4...   hab ich  mal  runtergeladen  
<j0k> was willst Du mit 15.04? Die ist 5 Jahre alt
<SAMMY> der Windows  7 rechner fährt so  oder so  nicht mehr richtig hoch, aber geht ja im BIOS so oder so über den USB
<SAMMY> aber der findet wohl die Anfangsdatei  nicht  . . ?
<SAMMY> hast DU  ne  andere Idee,  WELCHE Version  ?
<SAMMY> --die dann  geht  . 
<j0k> Wenn der Rechner, mit dem Du den Livestick erstellen willst eh schon ne Macke hat wundert mich das nicht wirklich
<j0k> mindestens 18.04 LTS würd ich nehmen
<j0k> !download
<j0k> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<le_bot> Title: Download Ubuntu Desktop | Download | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<SAMMY> OKAY   lad  DAS  mal auf einen  Stick  runter . . . 
<SAMMY>  und dann  ? ? 
<j0k> Deine Leertaste scheint ja auch nicht mehr die beste zu sein
<SAMMY> das ist mein  normaler  Laptop  . . :-)   warum  ?
<koegs> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview
<le_bot> Title: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<koegs> da wird schritt für schritt erklärt wie du einen USB mit Ubuntu versorgst um diesen auf deinem Acer zu installieren
<koegs> *USB-Stick
<SAMMY> also  ich  lade  nun ubuntu 18.04  auf den  Stick . . . .noch  4 min . . . 
<SAMMY> OKAY   Daten  sind auf dem STICK    und nun ?
<stevieh> LESEN
<SAMMY> was lesen .die Daten  ?
<Frickelpit> SAMMY: Du hast dir einen bootbaren USB-Stick erstellt. Der nächste Schritt zur Installation wäre dann wohl das Starten des Rechners von eben diesem USB-Stick.
<SAMMY> OK:-)
<SAMMY> >> Datenträger entfernen Neustart: Taste drücken .  . .. sieht nicht gut aus ?
<stevieh> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#1-overview
<le_bot> Title: Install Ubuntu desktop | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> das lesen
<j0k> oder als Image auf ne DVD brennen
<SAMMY> der Mini-Lap hat kein  CD-Laufwerk und  ich habe keinen externes Laufwerk hier
<j0k> und dort ist Windows drauf?
<j0k> Dann wie koegs schon schrieb https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#1-overview
<le_bot> Title: Create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<SAMMY> ja, da ist windows7 drauf, fährt aber nicht mehr richtig hoch :-(
<koegs> SAMMY: du hast also das ISO geladen und wie in der Anleitung beschrieben auf den USB Stick gebracht? Dann musst du jetzt von diesem USB Stick booten...
<Frickelpit> https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<le_bot> Title: Install Ubuntu desktop | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<doev> moin
<doev> Kann ich dd auch in viele kleine Dateien schreiben lassen, wenn das Dateisystem keine großen Dateien unterstützt?
<stevieh> klar. 
<doev> .... ach, ich such einfach eine freie hdd.
<doev> stevieh, jo?
<stevieh> musste halt von hand zerstückeln
<doev> ok .... ich such die HDD.
<drc> dd … | split -b 2G ziel
<doev> und wie wieder zurück?
<drc> das erstellt dann ziel.aa, ziel.ab, … mit jeweils 2G
<drc> cat ziel.* | dd …
<drc> CLI magic \o/
<doev> ziel kann nicht zum lesen geöffnet werden.
<doev> dd if=/dev/sda1 | split -d -b 3500M - ~/image_sda1.img. 
<drc> sieht richtig aus
<doev> ja, geht. Das - war wichtig. Danke!
<doev> Das Image wird eh nur im Notfall gebraucht.
<doev> evtl. muss ich es nochmal mounte ... vermute aber, dass ich es dann zusammen setzen muss.
<SAMMY> jetzt  hat er eine Tastatur erkannt und springt auf C:\>
<SAMMY> WAS  muss ich da eingeben  ?
<stevieh>  https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<doev> C:\  ?
<le_bot> Title: Install Ubuntu desktop | Ubuntu (at ubuntu.com)
<koegs> wenn da ein C:\ steht, hast du entweder den USB Stick nicht richtig erstellt oder nicht vom USB Stick gebootet, geh deine Schritte nochmal durch, vergleiche diese mit der Anleitung und schaue wo du den Fehler gemacht hast
<SAMMY> ich habe RUFUS auf dem Stick  installiert und die ubuntu, es kommt, wenn ich den Stick öffne:
<SAMMY> Locale ( ordner ), autorun, und die Version ubuntu 18.04
<koegs> in der Anleitung stand nicht das du rufus auf den Stick installieren sollst, da musst du wohl nochmal richtig lesen
<SAMMY> also  NUR  die ubuntu Datei  ??  sonst nichts auf dem Stick ?
<koegs> bitte lies die anleitung...
<SAMMY> hab ich schon 1000  mal .  ..
<koegs> du kopierst auch nicht die ISO Datei auf den Stick, sondern den Inhalt der ISO Datei mit Hilfe von Rufus auf den Stick
<koegs> das ist was anderes
<stevieh> noch mal lesen. 
<koegs> und vor allem in jedem schritt 100%ig vergleichen ob das was in dem SCreenshot zu sehen ist gleich mit dem ist, was du bei dir in Rufus siehst
<SAMMY> ER   MACHT WAS  ...  uiiiii  vielen  Dank  für die Hilfe  und  G E D U L D  :)))
<SAMMY> ubuntu...  und die Punkte  leuchten  . . .. er installiert wohl  :)))
<stevieh> weia
<LetoThe2nd> stevieh: immer!
<stevieh> wus?
<LetoThe2nd> immer weia.
<mb5ht> hallo, wenn ich ein split-image (img.001 - img.040) habe kann ich das so wieder auf eine festplatte kriegen?
<mb5ht> cat img.0* | dd of=/dev/sdb status=progress ??
<stevieh> das dd kannst du dir eigentlich sparen, denk ich cat img.* > img_all. Vielleicht zur sicherheit mal checken ob das globbing das wirklich auch in der richtigen Reihenfolge macht.
<stevieh> mit ls
<ppq`> ja, besser mit cat img.0{01..40} > img_all
<ppq`> aber sollte in diesem fall unkritisch sein mit *, es wird vermutlich in jedem locale nach zahlen aufsteigend sortiert
<mb5ht> ok danke
#ubuntu-de 2020-02-16
<doev_> kennt das zufällig jemand? Wenn ich eine USB-Festplatte mounte, hängt meine USB-Maus periodisch. Nach dem Unmounten geht sie wieder.
<tomreyn> vielleicht eine usb 2.x vs 3.x versions-problematik, davon gibt's leider einige. manchmal helfen da bios-upgrades
<tomreyn> oder firmware-upgrades für die usb-geräte
<tomreyn> ansonsten kann's auch ein problem mit unzureichender stromzufuhr sein
<tomreyn> wird denn dazu was geloggt?
<k1l> oder der usb bus ist überlastet
<k1l> aber strom würde ich mal als erstes tippen
<tomreyn> ja wenn da viele geräte dran hängen könnte auch der bus an sich überbeansprucht sein
<tomreyn> das hin- und her-geschalte wird mit zunehmender anzahl an geräten nicht einfacher.
<doev_> ja, hängt einiges dran. Die externe Platte hat auch keine eigene Spannungsquelle.
<doev_> aber die Maus hängt an einem Slot der direkt ans Mainboard geht.
<doev_> ... allein.
<tomreyn> das klingt als ob die festplatte über nen externen usb-hub angeschlossen ist. hat denn der usb-hub wenigstens ne eigene stromversorgung?
<tomreyn> und ist das ne 3.5 oder 2.5 zoll-platte?
<doev_> ne, das ist kein HUB. Das ist so ein Slotblech, dass ans Mainboard geht.
<doev_> da sind dann zwei Anschlüsse dran.
<doev_> hat aber auch was mit der Entfernung zum Funkdongle zu tun.
<k1l> das ist eine funk maus?
<doev_> ja. Hab sie jetzt an der Front an einem USB3 Port und das geht paar Meter weit gut.
<k1l> ja bei funk ist das oft so, dass die gestört werden. teilweise vom wlan
<doev_> so, jetzt ist die externe Platte mit dran und die Reichweite nimmt ganz stark ab.
<doev_> 50cm mit hängen. Bei 30cm alles ok. Kling echt nach einem Stromproblem.
<tomreyn> kriegt das stromkabel das den computer mit strom versorgt ne erdung?
<k1l> bei funk maus ist das eher ein störproblem.. z.b. schwingungen von der rotierenden festplatte.
<doev_> ok.
<doev_> das gleiche mit einer anderen Funkmaus.
<tomreyn> prbier's auch nochmal mit wlan und bluetooth aus.
<j0k> oder einfach die Batterie in der Maus fast leer?
<tomreyn> oder wohnst du zufällig in ramstein?
<doev_> ne
<j0k> meine USB Funkmaus fängt auch das spacken an wenn der Akku zuende geht
<doev_> aber, wenn ich das Funkdongle an einen HUB - ohne eigene Stromversorgung - anschließe, so quasi als Verlängerung, dann gibt es keine Probleme.
<doev_> das schein nur so zu sein, wenn dieser Ministick im Gehäuse drin steckt.
<doev_> also kein Softwareproblem, oder was mit Ubuntu.-
<stevieh> ne, das ist eher ein EMV foo.
<doev_> da fällt mir ein, dass der Rechner am TV das gleiche Problem hat .... deswegen hängt da ja auch der Hub dran.
<stevieh> mach mal ein Ferritkern in die Funkverbindung
<doev_> Evt. was mit der Abschirmung der Hauselektrik?
<stevieh> brummschleife eher. Mal den Stecker am TV rumdrehen (kein Scherz) oder: mal schauen, ob das auch ist, wenn die Antenne am TV ausgesteckt ist. Wenn nein -> Mantelfilter.
<doev_> ich würde jetzt einfach mal den Rechner erden, oder?
<stevieh> ist das ein stationärer PC?
<j0k> mit USB Karte auf dem Mainboard wird das vermutlich so sein
<stevieh> dann ist der geerdet. Aber  genau wegen der Erdung entstehen Brummschleifen.
<ItaloRaver-> oh, gibt da störe Quellen?   11:28:18 <tomreyn> oder wohnst du zufällig in ramstein?
<stevieh> nur die paar Satellitenbeams für die Drohnensteuerrung im nahen Osten... sonst nischts.
<ItaloRaver-> :-)
<doev_> 70er Jahre Elektrik.
<stevieh> warum die Funkmaus spinnt, weiss ich auch nicht, aber ja ich vermute auch, rücktrahlung übers Kabel von der USB platte.
<stevieh> mal eins mit Ferritkern nehmen.
<stevieh> das mit dem TV dürfte ne Brummschleife sein.
<doev_> dürfte doch dann mit einer externen ssd nicht passieren?
<j0k> wieso?
<doev_> da dreht sich nix.
<j0k> Wenn die Funkverbindung zu Maus die Probleme macht 
<j0k> Ich denke nicht, dass ausgerechnet die HDD die Funkstörungen hervorruft
<doev_> also testweise einen Ferritkern um das Kabel der Festplatte?
<stevieh> k.a. das ist alles magie. Haste kein USB Kabel mit Ferrit drum?
<doev_> nicht das ich wüsste. Müsste mir den Ferritkern irgendwo abbauen.
<j0k> USB Verlängerung und den Dongle in Mausnähe platzieren - done
<stevieh> das auf jeden Fall
<j0k> man könnte natürlich auch den Funkstörmessdienst beauftragen das Problem genauer zu analysieren ;-)
<j0k> Wenn man Glück hat ist das Netzteil des Rasierers beim Nachbarn defekt. Ich glaub dann müsste der die Kosten tragen ;-)
<stevieh> wenn du pech hast, ist es das eigene :-)
<tomreyn> das gleichzeitige bedienen von maus und rasierer führt in der tat häufig zu problemen
<stevieh> lol
<ItaloRaver-> x-D 
<afrigei> hallöchen, weiß jemand, ob beim packaging der nvidia-treiber irgendwas besonderes bei ubuntu gemacht wird? Es gibt einen Bug mit Dell Precisions, dass beim AC-Unplug + Plug die GPU-Clockrate nicht mehr hochgeht (die im Battery mode runter war). NVidia hat da woh offiziell was gefixt, aber bis auf Ubuntu funktioniert es auf keiner anderen distro..
<drc> afrigei, naja, die paketieren auch nur die binärblobs, die nvidia rausgibt
<drc> wie genau sie das machen, kannst du nachgucken
<drc> hier zB: https://launchpad.net/debian/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/390.12-1
<le_bot> Title: 390.12-1 : nvidia-graphics-drivers package : Debian (at launchpad.net)
<drc> wenn du das für andere versionen willst, das entsprechende paket raussuchen und nachgucken
<afrigei> hmm ok, danke. Ich hatte da schon mal geschaut, aber bis auf irgendeinen pci-patch nichts gesehen :(
<afrigei> Leider hat kaum einer die Precisions uns kann den Bug confirmen / den Fix erklären..
<afrigei> danke für den link @drc
<drc> hth
<ppq> nvidia-driver-435 ist wohl der aktuellste in 18.04
<afrigei> jop, da ist der fix auch (funktionierend) drin
<afrigei> ich betreibe tatsächlich mehrere linux distros hier (je nach verwendungszweck) und habe mir schon den ubuntu kernel und das nvidia so auf die anderen distros gezogen - trotzdem war der bug noch da.. völlig jeck =)
<ppq> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-435
<le_bot> Title: nvidia-graphics-drivers-435 package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
